# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  ※غرامك صار عنواني وانا قبلك بلا عنوان※

## منى قلبي

※غرامك صار عنواني وانا قبلك بلا عنوان※


،،همســه الكاتبة ..،،


الروية منقولــه  :cool: 

ســـــــــــلامــــــــــــــــي ،،

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


عائلة ابو محمد (سلمان )

محمد عمره 32 اكبر واحد في العيله متزوج من 4 سنوات وعنده ولد (سلمان ) يشتغل مدير ماليه في شركة الوالد والكل يحترمه واذا مر في مجلس تفز له المجالس من هيبته وقلبه طيب والكل يحبه
منصور عمره 26 يشتغل في شركه خاصه (بزنس لحاله )... بس نكوووتي وماخذ الحياه بكل بساطه ... وتهمه الحريه الشخصيه

سلطان *_* عمره 23 يدرس في جامعة نيوكسل في لندن ويتمز بجاذبيته ولون بشرته الحنطي وسكسوووكته ( لا تعليق ) لكنه مغرور حبتين وعنده اخت توم له

سهر عمره 23 وهي التوم لسلطان وتدرس قسم محاسبه في جامعة الملك فيصل ومملوووحه مثل اخوها سلطان ويتشابهون نوعا ما لكن الفرق بينهم ان لها غمازه وحده في خدها اليمين . وهي البنت الوحيده والدلوعه في العائله وقريبه من امها كثير وتعبرها صديقتها .بس فيها غرور حبتيين


عائلة ابو نايف (عبدالرحمن )

نجلاء عمرها 26 متزوجه ولد خال امها فهد وحامل في البيبي الاول واهل زوجها مطلعين لها قرونها مع انها بنت ولا كل البنات جمالها متوسط لكن فيها براءه. كانت راح تتزوج من محمد لكن ماحصل نصيب

نايف عمره 22 شخص هادي وذا تكلم سوالفه ماتنمل ووسيم يدرس طب وكل همه دراسته وشغله وماعنده تفكير ثاني غير الدراسه وتحقيق الطموح .

نجود عمرها20 دلوعه وماتحب الا نفسها وتشوف الناس من طرف خشمها ومررره كيووووت شكلها وتهتم بالموضه والميك اب .ومغرووره كثير ومايعجبها اي شي

بسمه عمرها 19 في تدرس ثاني جامعه واهتمامها الرسم وعايشه في عالم ثااااااااااااااني
خاص فيها وستايل خاص فيها يعكس شخصيتها .مسالمه وهااااااديه


..:: وماودي احرق عليكم باقي الشخصيات القصه من .. ابطال .. اطباع .. حب .. غيره .. غربه .. حيره .. غرور .. طموح .. زواج .. الخ .. اتمنى تكتشفونها بنفسكم ::..
.


.

----------


## منى قلبي

(الجزء الاول)
الفصل الاول

"غنوا لحبيبي وقدموا له التهاني ..في عيد ميلاده عساها ميه عام "
" افرح حبيبي واطلب اغلى الاماني في عيد ميلادك عساها مية عام "

تسللت خيوط الشمس سما الشرقيه وتملي الدنيا ضياء وبهجة بعد إطلالة يوم جديد حافل
بالحيوية و النشاط
هناك بيت بو نايف الذي يوجد في احدى احياء الخبر الراقيه في حي قريب ومطل على البحر في يوم معتدل الجوء تلطفه نسمات الهواء وبعض حبيبات الغبار
وفي احدى غرف القصر كان هناك حماس وحوسه ودنيا مقلوبه فوق تحت
....: ياربيييه وش البس مع هذي التنوره توب رماني ولا اخضر اففففف لالابغير ماراح البس تنوره همممم بس لا اكيد بيجون اصحاب نجوى وعيالهم واكيد بيكشخون ماقدر البس لبس عادي .
فتحت صندوق الاكسسورات وطلعت الاكسسوار الي كانت منسقته مع التنوره والتوب وقعدت تناظر فيه " لالا ماني بلابسته هذي اكسسورات عاديه وهذي حفله سلمان واكيد الكل متحمس لها اجل لازم ادور غيره "
فتحت شوي من الباب وطلت براسها وهي تنادي
....: بسوووووووووووم بسوووووووووووووم
..: ياربييييه بسوووم ردي
فتحت بابها بسمه ووقفت قدامها وكتفت يد وتأشر بيدها الثانيه: هي هي وين حنا فيه ماعندك اعلى من هالصوت .... نعم وش تبين ؟
...: بسمه حرام عليك تعالي معي شوفي وش اللبس.؟ " فتحت عيونها " وانتي لسا مالبستي..؟ يابرود اعصابك
بسمه وهي تتأفف: نجود واللي يعافيك تراها حفله عيد ميلاد مو حفل استقبال ولا ملكه البسي شي
Simple
نجود: ياحلوه لاتنسين ان نجوى اكيد بتعزم اصحابها واكيد فيه بنات واكيد بنات عموومتي بيجوون.

بسمه وهي تضحك على سطحيه اختها : طيب طيب ترى عاد بنات عمتي يعرفونك ويعرفون ايش لبسك ماله داعي تتحمسين زياده و...
قاطعتها نجود : لاوالله اوكي واصحاب نجوى اول مره بيشوفووني ويشوفوني بشي عادي اقول لايكثر هرج وتعالي هنا شوفي ايش البس
تأففت بسمه ومشت تساير اختها.. دخلت الغرفه ورمت نفسها على السرير وحطت يدها على خدها وجلست تطالع اختها وتعطيها رايها بكل شي تطلعه
وبعد حوسه وبعد مانقلبت الغرفه فوق تحت جهزت البرنسيسه نجود
اما بالنسبه لبسمه كانت قمه في البساطه كانت مجعده شعرها فكانت لابسه فستان بنكي يوصل للركب حرير وكان له فيونكه من ورا وكانت حاطه ميك اب خفييف ونااعم بلاشر بنك وكحل ازرق ومسكارا وقلوس بنكي حتى بدون فونديشن لان بشرتها مره تجنن صافيه وفاتحه وكانت لابسه صندل شوي رفيع وفيه كرستاله فيونكه من الجنب.
بعد ماخلصت نزلت تحت وهي تنادي على "تانتي" خدامتهم وكانت تامرها تجيب عبايتها وطرحتها ونزلت تحت في صالة الاستقبال وكان مقابلها مرايه كبيره تقدر تشوف نفسها وكانت تناظرها وراضيه على نفسها رضى تام ولفت للجهه اليمنى وشافت نايف في الصاله المفتوحه المطله على المسبح الخارجي ومنظر الاشجار والورود الي مزيده من جمال القصر والانوار الي تشتغل بعد غروب الشمس وتظهر جمال وروعه القصر شافت اخوها نايف قاعد بالصاله ويهز رجوله وبيده ملف ..
اول ماشافها حط الملف على جنب وقعد يناظرها وصلح جلسته
نايف:اوه اوه وش هالكشخه وش هالجمال ولا اليسا
بسمه وهي مبتسمه وحاجب واحد مرفوع : نيووف وين تشبهني في اليسا حرام عليييك
نايف: امووت على الثقه اجل وين البرنسيه الجميله
بسمه وهي تضحك :نايف والي يعافيك اسكت مافينا حيل عليها الحين تنزل كاشخه وفيوزاتها ضاربه لوووووول ماشفت شسوت فيني بس عشان تختار البس بليييز خلنا كذا حلوين .
نايف : ههههههههه الله يهديها بس
بسمه وهي تناظره: همممم وش رايك توصلنا احسن من السواق عشان ودي احط دهن العود من هنا تعرف مع السواق مقدر
نايف وهو يفكر: شوفي على حسب نزلت البرنسيسه الحين اوكي بس اذا تأخرت انا والله عندي مشوار

"شوي يوصله صوت من بعيد"

نجود : من هي البرنسيسه هاااه
نايف بصوت واطي: حشا وينها فيه الحين
بسمه وهي تضحك:هذي هي وراك
نايف وهي يغطي على نفسه: واااااااااااااااو مستحيييل ماصدق ماصدق من انتي؟؟
نجود بغرور: انا نجود بنت عبد الرحمن ........
نايف: والنعم بس لايكثر يلا بسرعه خل نطلع
نجود: اوه اوه انت الي بتوصلنا وش هالتطور
نايف وهو يناظر بسمه: شفتي هي الي بتخرب عليك بسرعه الحقوووني
مشى عنهم ورجع : اوووه
"واخذ الملف وطلع من القصر ولحقوه نجود وبسمه وظهرر مفتاح السياره من جيبه وفتح السياره وكل وحده خذت مكانها وطلع الريمونت حق الكراج من جيب السياره وفتحه وانطلقوا "
.
.
. 

من ناحيه ثانيه وفي حي قريب من حي بيت بونايف ونفس الشي في احدى قصور منطقه الخبر المعروفه كان القصر تحفه وتحول من قمه الفخامه الي قمه اجواء الطفوليه و الوناسه والزينه الي كانت تحشو الممرات طبعا كان بأشراف "سهر" الي سوت كل هذا عشان سلمان لانها تموووت وتحيا بشي اسمه سلمان لانه هو الشخص الوحيد الي يونسها وقت ماتكون طفشانه وهو الي يضحكها لمن تكون زعلانه فكانت تتحمس لعيد ميلاده بما انها البنت الوحيده وتؤامها "سلطان" الي مااكان موجود والي كانت تتمنى انه يكون موجود وبما انه منصور دايما مشغول عنها ..
كانت مزينه البيت بالدبب وحركات العيد ميلاد
اما عن شكلها فكانت مسيحه شعرها ونافخته من ورا وكانت حاطه فونديشون خفيييف وراسمه عينها بالكحل الاسود الي يبين جمال وبريق عيونها اللوزيه وبدون اي شدو وكانت حاطه بلاشر شوي على فوشي وقلوس فوووشي
وكانت لابسه بلوزه فوشيه على اللون البنفسجي حق ((كاري ميللن)) بالتحديد وتنوره فوق الركب تكون بدايتها جينز ماسك على الجسم ومن تحت متدرجه على 3 طبقات وكان فيها شغلات مررره ناااايس وكانت لابسه شووز بلارينا يساعدها على الحركه..

وشوي توصل اخت نجوووى " غزل " ومرت اخوها"سميره ام بندر" وولدها بندر وبنتها لجين 
وكانت غزل قمه في الاناقه كانت مستشوره شعرها الي يوصل لاكتافها وكانت قصته "الاسد" وكانت حاطه برونزاج وروج احمر وكحل ابيض من داخل العين وموسعه عينها بالكحل الاسود الي ماكنت وسيعه مره بس عيونها جذابه وكانت حاطه غره على الجنب والجنب الثاني كرستاله ذهبيه ولابسه تنوره منفوشه شوي توصل للركبه وبعدها بشوي.. سوده دنتيل ومبطنه بقماش حرير وتوب اسود ماسك على الجسم وفيه شغلات بس الي يغلب عليه الدنتيل والي يشووفها يفكره فستان وبين التنوره والفستان حزام ذهبي ممليته على خصرها وصندل اسود رفيع شوي وكان يلف على بدايه الرجل بس .
.في النهايه كان شكلها جذااب..

من جهه ثانيه وفي الانترنس
"Entrance"
كانت نجود وبسمه يصلحون اشكالهم وفسخوا عباياتهم وعلقوها في العلاقه المخصصه لضيووف
بسمه: نجود كنه غرتي يبغالها تصليح
نجود وهي تناظرها : اي صح سيحيها اكثر ..هو انتي جبتي الاستشورا المحمول
بسمه : هاااه لااا ماجبته بس بروح الحين حق سهر واخليها تعطيني وانتي ادخلي على المعازيم وسلمي واذا سألوك عني قولي لهم بتساعد سهر وبتجي اوكي
نجود: اوكيشن "صلحت شعرها وضبطت شكلها العام ومشت وهي راضيه على نفسها "
دخلت على الصاله المقرر للمعازيم يجلسوا فيها وكانت اصوات الكاسات وضحك العيال واصله لبرا وكانت ضحكاتهم تملي المكان دخلت نجود مبتسمه وهي بكامل زينتها
حتى انها كانت لابسه برمودا سودا ماسك على الجسم وفوقه تنوره بيربري مجعده وكانت لابسه توب بيج كات وكان فوقه جاكيت اسود ويكون على الجسم حتى انه مايسكر عشان يبين التوب وكان على الجوانب علامة بيربري وماكان كمه طويل يعني لبعد الكوع وكانت لابسه ساعتها الكونكورد واسواره كلها دايموند" الماس" واسوراه سوده من "بولغري " مع سلاسالها وحلقانها
"يقال انها ماركه لووول " وشووز
flat
مشت ودخلت على المعازيم وهي بأبتسامتها الحلوه وبدت السلام على الكل ..وتسولف شوي مع الي تعرفهم
.
.
.

اما من ناحيه ثانيه راحت بسمه تدور على سهر ولقتها بغرفه الطعام الفخمه وغالب عليها ستايل الكيووت اكثر لانها زايدتها بشغلات بيبي وكانت تشرف على الخدامات يرتبون الشوكلت وهذي الشغلات
رفعت راسها سهر والا تشوف بسمه ابتسمت لها ابتسامه وبغمزه
سهر: اوه اوه وش هالحركااات مانتحمل كل هذا يطلع منك يالملعونه اخس اخس
بسمه: ههههههه تراي استحي المهم كيف الترتيبات تحتاجين شي
سهر: لاقلبوو خلصت الحين جايه لكم
بسمه: اوكي سهووره تعالي معي فوق ابي اطلع اصلح الغره الجميله لووول
سهر: لاتكفيين اطلعي مافي حد البيت الضيوف ماليه البيت صلحيها وانزلي ووبعدين لاتسوين لي فيها تستحين
بسمه استحت من ردها لانهم يموونوون مره على بعض: لالا امزح لووول بس استأذن يلا اجل انا طالعه
ومشت بسمه واكتشفت انها اجباري تمر من الصاله الي فيها المعازيم وماكانت تبي حد يشوفها الا لمن تكون خالصه اضطرت تطلع برا وتدخل من المطبخ وعلى طول الاسنسير وتوصل فوق
طلعت برا ومرت من المطبخ وراحت مكان ما الاسنسير موجود الي كان قزازه شفاف فتحت الاسنسير ودخلت وقعدت تدور البروشور الي بتثبت فيه الغره انفتح الاسنسيرعلى الدور المطلوب ارفعت راسها وتيبست واصدر منها شهقه مسموعه للي يوقف جنبها
رفع راسه لانه كان يلعب بالموبايل حقه الا ويتصنم الا والاسنسير بيسكر قام وضغط يوقفه همس
....وهو منصدم : مين ب بـسمـه؟
بسمه وهي خايفه ومتلعثمه بصوت خافي: اسفه ماكنت ادري في حد هنا.
ونزلت من الدور وركض على غرفه سهر
كان وده يلف ويشوفها ولكن احترمها بكونها قريبته "كان مستغرب كيف انه عرفها لانها هي ماتغطي اصلا فكان يشوف وجهها اما هالمره شافها بدون غطا وبدون عبايه .... والله وكبرتي يابسمه "
دخلت الغرفه وسكرت الباب ووقفت وراه تحس كنه قاعد يلحقها وتتنفس بقووه وماهي عارفه شتسوي حتى وجهها انقلب بعدين ابتعدت حست انها فكره غبيه انه يلحقها وين حنا فيه وراحت عند المرايه وهي تطالع وجهها وتحاول تهدا بعد ماهدت شوي ارتسمت على شفاتها ابتسامه حلوه وفي خاطرها " مملوح والله ماهو مثل مايقولون "وحطت يدها على وجهها وهي تقول"وانا بعد شكلي ماكان شين " وقعدت تنفض راسها" لاا ياربي وش هالافكار وليه شاغله نفسي فيه ماصار شافني بالغلط وبعدين هو متزووج اوه خلني اسوي غرتي واصلح شكلي وانزل "

.
.
.

من جهه ثانيه في القصر كان صوت الدي جي والاغاني واصوات الزمامير وتفقع البلونات والضحك ماكله الجو كانوا كل المعازيم مبسوطين وماكان في قلب احد منهم شي على الثاني وكانت البسمه مرسومه على شفاه كل حرمه وكل بنت وكل طفل وحتى الخدم الي يتذمرون من الشغل وهذي الاجواء لانهم عارفين وش بيصير بعده لووول كانوا مبسوطين على الاجواء واستهبال البنااات
وفي هذا الاثناء وصلت بسمه وبدت تشاركهم الفرحه
بسمه :ايوا ايوا عاشو البناااات عاشوا
سهر بصوت عالي وهي تغني : في كل ديره مثلها مايصير ماكل مخلوق مثل مخلوق من شافها قلبه وراها يطير يتبع هواها بالغلا والشوق"وتحرك بوجها يمين ويسار بدلع وتحرك يدينها بالسما "
ردوا عليها البنات بصوت واحد : بنت السعوديه بنت السعوديه
غزل وهي ترقص بشعرها وتغني: وغزل في كل ديره مثلها مايصير
لفوا البنات عليها وهم يضحكون ردت وحده منهم وهي تقول: على تبن قصدك انو مثلي انا مايصير
قاموا البنات يضحكون وكملوا رقصهم
والحريم مبسوطين عليهم
اديم : بنااات حطوا شريط راشد الماجد الجديد مرره يرقص
سهر: والله مدري وينه كنت ادور عليه منصوور خذه معه ولاجابه
اديم وهي تصارخ : بشووف وصايف تمووت في راشد بشوفها اذا جابت الشريط...وصااااااااايف
وصااااااايف
لفت وصايف عليها الي كانت تصلح سلسالها وهي تناظرها
اديم : وصايف جبتي شريط راشد الماجد
وصايف وهي شاقه الضحكه :
تبوني اشغلهYap
البنات سمعوهاوقالوا: اي اي شغليه يلا
وعلى ماكانت تجيب الشريط بدا التعليق على شريط الماجد الجديد
وصايف جابته وشغلته وكان على مقطع
"الله لم تكلم كنك تغني ترنم والورد منك تعلم والشاعر يضيع شعره "
صرخت وصايف : واااااااو وااااو هذي لي هذي لي"وبدت تغني " كنك تغني ترنم والورد مني تعلم " وقامت تناقز"
والبنات يضحكون وصاروا يرقصون ويرقصوون
حتى جا وقت جمعوا البزران كلهم وودوهم غرفه الطعام الكبيره كانت الالوان خافته شوي وصفوووهم على الطاوله وعلوا على صوت المسجل ومشغلين غنوا لحبيبي
وبدوا يصفقون ويغنوون معه بس خلصت الكل صار يصرخ والي يصفق والي يصفر بأصابعه
قامت سهر شالت سلمان ومسكت معه السكين وقطعوا القاتو معه وبس خلص الكل صفق وبدوا البزارين والبنات والحريم ياكلون
اديم وهي تضحك : ههههههههههههههه جنووو وين الريجيم وخلاص ببدا وماراح اكل معكم هههههههههه اقول قومي مناااااااك
قاموا يضحكووون البنات
غزل: اديموووه حرام عليك الا هو يوم واحد
جنى: عاشت عاشت فديييييييتس انا
اديم: يووه ياغزل ترى الحين تصدق وتحلل اليوم الواحد تحليل
قاموا البنات يضحكون
سهر: ماعليك منها كولي هو كل يوم بيجي اكل مثل كذا وبعدين انتي تووك 15 سنه العمر قدامك كلي واشبعي وبعدين فكري بالهريجيم والخرابيط
عاد هنا جنى تشققت: عاااااااااشت سهرر ياربي كم بتحمل انا صدق لاقالوا العقل السليم في الجسم السليم
قاموا البنات يضحكون عليها
ردت اديم: عاد انتي لاجسم سليم ولا عقل سليم هههههههههه
البنات يضحكون عليها وردت بسمه : يوه يوه اديم خفي عليها شفيك
جنى: قولي لها ناشبت لي نشب واقفه هنا" وتأشر على بلعومها"
وقاموا الكل يضحكون
خلصوا اكل وقاموا يفتحون الهدايا مع البزارين
وسلمان كان مبسووط مررررررره الدنيا مو شايلته من الوناسه لذا قرر في هذا العيد ميلاد يفتح الهدايا لان كل عيد ميلاد مايرضى يخاف حد يسرقهم ههههههه او بلاحرى لان ولد جيرانهم مو موجود لانه دايم ياخذ العابه
وصايف: هااه بنات نقووم نرقص
جنى: لاوالي يرحم والديك مافيني اتحرك حركه وحده ارجع كل الي كلته
ضحكوا البنات عليها
وصايف : الله يفشلك حلاتك تسوين نفسك سمينه بس خفيفه مو ثقيله
رجعوا البنات يضحكون
جنى: كفايه مجاملات هههههههه "والبنات بعد يضحكون"
غزل: لالا شوفوا ماحنا براقصين صادقه جنى الحين نرجع كل الي اكلناه هممم انا اقولكم وش نسوووي "وهي تفكر"
وصلت سميره ام بندر مرت اخوها وهي تقول: يلا غزل جهزي نفسك فهد هذا هو بالطريق
سهر: لالالالالالا تفكين ياسميره خليها عندنا انا مستعده اوصلها مع اخوي محمد او مع السواق تونا بدايه السهره بعدين تونا في يوم الخميس كلها يوم خليها تكفيين
سميره : لااخاف عمتي ماترضى تقعد بالبيت اكثر من كذا
سهر: لاتخافين بكلمها وبقولها بعدين هي بيت خالتها قبل لايصير بيت اختها ماهي ببيت غريب
سميره: غلبتيني هالمره "وغمزت لها"خلاص كلموا عمتي وقولوا لها
غزل: هيو هيو كل مره بسكت وبقعد اناظر الناس تتخاصم علي
سهروهي تضحك: هههههه مالت عليك مو عشان شي عشان تكملين العدد باللعبه الي بنلعبها لازم يكون عددنا متساوي"وتطلع لسانها"
غزل وهي بتوقف : اجل انا اوريك يلا يلا انا بروح سمييييييره انتظريني
بسمه: هههههههه ماعليك منها تستهبل خليك
غزل: لا بس استهبل لوووول
كلموا ام فهد واستأذنوا منها طبعا في البدايه خافت فيه كلافه بس بعدين اقنعوها انه عادي ويمونون
بعد خمس دقايق
سميره: غززززززززل غززززل
غزل وهي ميله شفايفها: هاااه لايكون الوالده غيرت رايها
سميره وهي تضحك : ههههههه لا فهد وصل بس قومي شيلي لجين عني لاني بطلع بندر والاغراض
غزل وهي قايمه: واااااه اوكي " وهي تناظر البنات" استنوا لاتلعبوون برجع لكم
اما البنات كانوا يلعبوون لعبه حلووه وتوونس وهي
انه كل وحده من البنات تختار رقم ويكون الحد الاخير للارقام الي يختارونها بنفس عددهم مثلا اذا كان عددهم 10 يكون اقصى رقم يختارونه 100 واذا كانوا 7 اقصى عددي يختارونه 70 وكذا.....
وانهم بعد مايختارون الرقم يصيرون يطبطبون "يطقون" بيدينهم على الطاوله بيدينهم ووحده تقول
Stop
وكل وحده لها الحريه تحط يد وحده او يدينها او ماتحط اي يد حيث ان كل يد عباره عن 5 ووحده منهم تعد اذا كانوا عدد الايدين بنفس الرقم الي اختارته وحده من البنات تطبق يدينها على بعض وكل وحده منهم تضربها من الجهتين واذا قالت "اح " او " اي" او اي شي من هالقيل تطلع برا

----------


## منى قلبي

..{ عند غزل وسميره }..

هـذا وأنا فـ بيتك توجهني البـاب
ما قلت لي خلّي على وين مقفي ؟؟
ضميت حزني ورحت منهار الأعصاب
واللي ذبحني صكهـ الباب خلفي!!

غزل : سميره انا بنتظرك هنا عند الباب وانتي خذي الاغراض وبندوري وارجعي
سميره: غزوله والله مافيني حيل مسافه وبعدين تعالي بها عند الباب وخليكي ورا الباب وانا باخذها وبعدين مافي حد تعالي بس
غزل:افففف منك عنيده
ابتسمت سميره
مشت غزل عند الباب وانتظرت سميره تجي وصلت سميره عند الباب واخذت بنتها وسكرت الباب وجات بتلف الا تشوف ظل واحد مقبل بطوله وبشموخه ماعرفت شتسوي تركض بسرعه لباب المدخل الرئيسي فشافت المسافه بعيده فقررت تتخبى من الجهه الثانيه للباب لانه كان فيه اشجار كثيره والوقت ليل اكيد ماراح ينتبه لها بس شلون ماراح ينتبه وهالأنوار الي بكل مكان
وفي الوقت الي كانت تفكر فيه امداه الرجال يوصل اول ماشافها فتخ عينه بقووووووه وهو بخاطره " اول مره القمر ينزل على الارض وفي بيتنا بالتحديد" ماهو كان يعرف ايش يسوي غير انه يعلق مثل مايسوي لمن يشوف اي بنت حلوه او مو حلوه عكس الشخص الي شاف بسمه واحترمها وغض بصره
غزل خافت وهي تقول بخاطرها "صدق انه حقير هالمنصور ولسا ماتاب "
تشجعت وراحت ماشيه
ووقفها صوته: اوه اوه غزال الشرقيه قام ينطط فوق اسوار بيتنا شسالفه
اما غزل "صدق انه مايستحي يكلمني حالي حال اي وحده يشوفها وهوماشي ماكني بنت خالته " استسخفت دمه وقررت تمشي:لو سمحت عن قله الادب تراني بنت خالتك وماني من خايساتك
تيبس منصور صدق انها وقحه عقد حواجبه وقال: والله مدري من الي يتمشى في بيت مو بيته وهو لابس هاللبس" ويأشر عليها"
غزل ودموعها تهدد بالنزول من الحيا نزلت راسها وهي تركض: اسفه كنت افكر مافي حد موجود
رد منصور بأستهزاء : حياك الله تعالي كل يوم بس حاسبي
لفت غزل عليه وراحت تركض حتى صلت غزل الباب وفتحته بسرعه وسكرته بقووه
لفوا البنات عليها
سهر: غزووله شفيك ابطيتي " وهي تناظرها" غزل شفيك
غزل وهي خايفه وهي تلهث: هااه .. لابس شفت بسه وخفت تلحقني وماعرفت شسوي معها
ضحكوا البنات عليها
بسمه وهي تنقز: يااااااالبي وينها وينها
اخترعت غزل: لالا راحت قامت تركض اصلا كانت خايفه مني بس انا بعد خفت منها يوم شفتها بوجهي
بسمه: خسساااره
ارتاحت غزل يوم عرفت ان بسمه غيرت رايها بانها تروح وتمسك البسه
وصايف: اجل يلالالا خلنا نكمل اللعبه
نجود: لا انا خلاص طفشت وايدي عورتني من جنى هالدبه ماتصدق على الله انها بتضرب وحده
ضحكوا البنات عليها
جنى وهي تمثل دور البريئه وتجرك رموشها: حرام عليك مو بس انا
بسمه: بسم الله عليك هههههه اقول يلا مناك
قاموا البنات وراحوا الصاله وقعدوا شوي
شوي شوي المعازيم بدت تخف حتى انقرضوا مابقى غير الاهل متعودين يسهرون بمثل هذي الحفلات
وصايف: هاه يمه متى بيجي فيصل
غزل: لاوالله احلفي تجلسوني والحين تروحووون
وصايف : لووول انا ماقلت بنروح بس بشوف متى بيجي بس
غزل : لاوالله ياحليلك بس حتى لو يجي مافي تروحون
وصايف: ههههه هو انا الحين قلت يلا يمه قومي نروح بس سؤال اسألها
غزل: لووول على بالي بعد
"اووه صح ماعرفتكم على عايله ام فيصل ..عندها ولدين وهو فيصل وعمره 26 وبعده مشاري 24 وبعده اديم وعمرها 20 وبعدها وصايف وعمرها 17 وبعدها جنى وعمرها 15 يصيرون بنات خاله سهر وساكنين نفس الشي بالخبر بس في حي الرابيه "
"نرجع لمحور حديثنا"
بسمه: وين سلمااان اختفى مع المعازيم
ام محمد: عند ابووه اول ماجا راح لابوه ركض
نجوى: هو محمد وصل؟؟
نجود: الشكوى لله زوجها ولاتدري وينه
نجوى متفشله : هههههه الاا ادري بس استهبل
نجود: اي اي هين
نجوى: نجوود وجعوووه انثبري
نجود وهي تضحك : تيب تيب بسكت
نجوى وهي قايمه : اجل برووح اشووفه
سهر: لاتتحمسين معه منصور
نجود: ههههههههههههه فشلووني
نجوى وهي محمره : نجييييييييييييييييد ووجع
نجود وهي تضحك
غزل: هههههههه نجوود خفي عليهاا
نجود: هههههههه تيب اسفه ههههههههه
نجوى : انا اووووريك
وصااايف: اقوول تعالوا جيبوا شريطي لاتسرقونه اعرفكم ماتصدقون على الله الواحد ينسى شي هنا
لفوا عليها الموجودين
سهر وهي مفتحه عيونها: اااااه يا الكلبه " وبتروح تبي تنط عليها"
وصايف وهي تنط من الكنبه: هههههههههه امزح وربي امزززززح "وتمد شفايفها "يمه شوفيهاااااا
ام فيصل: احسن تستاهلين ولا هذا كلام ينقال
وصايف : والله استهبل ماهو بقصدي هههههههههه
سهر: سامحتك بس اوريك ان ماكسرته ماكون سهر هع "وراحت ماشيه جهة الاستريو بغرور"
وصايف تلحقها: سهررررررر حرام عليك ابيييييييه
سهر: اجل حنا مانصدق على الله الواحد ينسى شي هاااه" وجات تفتح مكان الكاسيت"
وصايف: لاااااااا وربي امزح بس ابي اضحكم
سهر: لاحبيبتي لاتضحكينا كفااايه ثقاله دم
وصايف: هههههه اوكي اسسسسفه ممره اسفه
سهر وهي تمد يدها: بوسيها
وصايف فتحت عيونه: ووووووووع مققرفه شعندك تسوين مثل العجايز
سهر اخترعت وهي ترجع يدها: لالا امززح خذيه"وتعطيها الكاسيت"
وصايف وهي تاخذه وماشيه: هههههههههههههه قصينا عليها هذا الي كان ناقص وصايف بنت عبد العزيز تبوس ايد سهر النتفه
فتحت سهر عيونهها وراحت تلحقها
وصايف وهي تضحك: يمه يمه " وتخبت ورا امها"
ام فيصل : وصااايف ووجع كسرتي ظهري من خفك
وصايف وتطق ظهر امها :يمه قومي نمشي عيالهم متوحشين
سهر بقله صبر: خالتي اقبضي لسانها لاذبحها
وصاروا الكل يضحك على هبالهم
وصايف وهي تخف على امها: سهر اسمعي نتفق اتفاق
سهر: لالا لاتحاولين تغريني لااتفاق ولاشي قبل لاخذ حقي
وصايف:انتي اسمعي بالأول
سهر: يلا قولي الي عندك
وصايف بحركه طفوليه: هممم عاد استني افكر شوي
سهر وهي فاتحه عيونها : ولسا بعد تفكر عشان انسى لالا عنووني " وراحت لعندها"
وصايف: ههههه لا لا والله بس اجننك شفيك صايره جنييييييي
سهر: ههههههه جني بعينك ،، تيب يلا قولي اتفاقك
وصايف: هممممممممم شرااايك اجيب لك باسكن روبنز وماتضربيني
سهر: هههههههه لاوالله فيلم حنا تقصين علي من بيجيب لك اياه هالوقت
وصايف : ماعليييك ماعلييك اهم شي يوصلك
سهر: هممم دام كذا اوكيه وشوفي"وتـأشر عليها بأصبعها" خله مايوصلني
وصايف: عاد وخري عن طريقي بروح اكلم مصادري الخاصه عشان اخليها تجيب لك " وتطير شعرها على الجانب الثاني بدلع"
ضحكوا البنات عليها ووخرت سهر عنها ومشت بغروور ودزتها بيدها من راسها وكانت شوي وبتطيح ضحكوا البنات
لفت وصايف على سهر: هئ خلاص ما...
قاطعته سهر: هههههههه امزح شفييك بالغلط
وصايف وهي تلف: اي على بالي "ومشت"
سهر: من جدها ؟ من بيجيب لها؟
جنى: استني وتشوفين هذي جنييه
سهر: ههههه اجل ننتظر يمي يمي اشتهيته
غزل: حتى انا بعد
سهر: انتي اسكتي وش دخلك قالت انا مو انتي
اديم: لاوالله مالي دخل انا ابي
جنى: انتوا استنوا خل نشووف شبتسوي هالجنيه
وصلت وصايف و على وجهها تكشيره ماتبشر بالخير
سهر: هااه بشري
وصايف: سهووره حبيبتي مصادري الخاصه هالمره ماقبلت طلبي
سهر: احلللللللفي خسااره اجل اوريك تشهيني وكل شي وفي النهايه تطلع مصادرك فاشله
ضحكوا البنات
وصايف: هههههههه لاامزح بس اقترحت عليه بأنه نروح كلنا ونجيب ايس كريم وناخذ لفه على الكورنيش بعد اذن هالعجيزات الي عندنا طبعا 
ام محمد وهي فاتحه عيونها: اااه ياوصييفه الحين حنا عجايز اجل مافيه
وصايف: اول شي انا اسمي وصايف وثانيا ههههههه شفيك ياخاله استهبل
ام محمد: هذا الي فالحه فيه استهبل وبس
قامت تضحك
ام فيصل: لاوين بتطلعون هالوقت
وصايف: طيب ماتبون تعرفون مع مين اول؟
غزل: تيب ياحلوه وانتي قايله لنا من مصادرك الخاصه
وصايف :مصادري مصادري ...........
اديم: يلا عاااااااااد لاتمصخينها
وصايف: ههههه زين مصادري الله يسلمكم فيصــــــــــــــــل
سهر: لاوييين فشله كلناا نروح معه والله لايقعد يسب سب فينا طول الطريق
وصايف: ههههه لاتخافين عنزك منصوور بيشيل معه مسئوليه قطيعه" وتأشر عليهم "
قاموا يضحكون
غزل: صدق انه وجهك مغسول بمرق هههههههه
وصايف: هي هي يلا قوموا الحين بيهون يلالا
سهر: استني "تلف تطالع امها" هاه يمه نروح
ام محمد: والله مدري عنكم اخاف عليكم بنات شكثركم
ام فيصل: لاماعليهم خووف فيصل و منصور معهم ولاتنزلون كلوه في السياره
قاموا البناااااات "هيووووووووووووو"
سهر: يلا بنات قوموا نشيل هلأصباغ الي على خششنا
وصايف: لاعااد مايمدي بنتثلم
اديم: اي صح يلا وبعدين حنا بااليل يلايلا
غزل وهي تناظر سهر وبصوت واطي: سهر والله احس شكلي غلط
سهر: لاعادي والله ترى عادي قومي بسس
غزل : هاه نجوى ارووح
نجوى: اي شدعوى كل البنات بيروحوون وبعدين عيال عمك عادي قومي بس
قامت غزل وراحت تلبس عبايتها وشطنتها
شوي ويدق موبايل وصايف
....: احلفووا ترى الوقت يمشي وبيسكر باسكن وبتنثبرون بالبيت
وصايف: لافصوولي هذا حنا جينااا
فيصل : يلا ثواني اشوفكم قدامي وخلني ما اشوفكم وماعندي غير كذا
وصايف: اعصابك هههههههه تيب تيب
فيصل يقلدها: تيب تيب يلا باي مع هالوجه
وصايف وهي تطالع السماعه:صدق انك سعودي بحت
سهر: هههههههههههه
اديم بنظره يعني شعندك: شفيهم السعوديييييييييين
وصايف: ابد ابد بس يجنن تعاملهم مع الجنس اللطيف
اديم وهي تسكر عبايتها: ههههههههههههه بهذي غلبتينا صراحه
وصايف وهي تضحك : اجل يلا يلا بسرعه

----------


## منى قلبي

} طلعوا البنات وكلهم كانوا متلثمين عشان مافي وقت يشيلوا الميك آب
منصور وفيصل كانوا يسولفون على مايجون البنات وكان فيصل يضحك ومنصور رفع راسه وشهق من خرعته رفع فيصل راسه وصار يناظر مكان ماكان منصور يناظر{

منصور: فيصل حط رجولك ياشييخ مافينا نجيب اهالي الخبر ورانا
فيصل: ههههههههه قولك
منصور: والله شكلهم يخوف وش عندهم متلثمات
فيصل : انا ادري ههههههه بس استر لهم ههههههههه
"وصلوا البنات لعندهم "
منصور: اقول ارجعوا ارجعوا بس لاحد يشووفكم"ويسوي نفسه يتلفت"
جنى: لاوالله ماحنا بزران عندكم
منصور: اولهم انتي
جنى: فيصل شووووفه
فيصل: هههههههه منصور عااد مافيني حييل
منصور: بالله عليكم اي سياره بتشيلكم
سهر: منصور لاتستهبل خل ناخذ الكادلك
منصور: اسف انا ماني بساييقه
غزل: صدق نذل
لف عينه على مصدر الصوت وعلى وجهه ابتسامه ساخره : اوووه هذي انتي
"مااتت خوف غزل لايقول شي من الي صار "
نجوود: الحيين بنروح ولالا
منصور: اوه اوه نجوود هنا اجل ماكون ولد سلمان اذا ماوديتكم
نجود: هههههههه منصوور عن الاستهبال
منصور: يلا ولايهمك " ويغمز "
} كل الموجودين يطالعون بعض شصاير وايش السالفه ...؟؟{
} غزل انقهرت حد امها صدق انه سخيف وماينعطى وجه {
فيصل : سهر وين مفتاح الجمس حقكم
سهر: مدري خل منصور يروح يجيبه من السواق
منصور: بديت اشك انه حنا صرنا خدمكم
وصايف: افاااا بس افاا امسحها بوجهي هالمره
منصور وهي يتكلم بصوت واطي: شوراهم هههههههه كل وحده تدور رضانا
فيصل: ماعليك بس عشان الطلعه بنااات ماعليهم شرهه
منصور: يلا ادخلوا داخل عند السياره وانا بروح اجيب المفتاح من السواق.
الكل "اووووووووكي"

} دخلوا داخل لان السياره توقف داخل فراحوا كلهم قريب من السياره ومعهم فيصل وصل منصور لعندهم وشغل السياره وركبوا {

منصور وهو يصلح كرسي السايق : وين رايح به ذا الكرسي حشا حاطه قدام الدركسوون
فيصل: ههههههههه "وهو بعده يرجع الكرسي لورا"
وطبعا اصوات خرشه البناات ملت السياره
منصور وهو يرفع البريك : بسم الله " ويعلي صوته " اححححححححم
" سكتوا البنات"
قام وقال: هاااه وين بتروحون
وصايف: حنا قايلين لفيصل نبي ناخذ ايس كريم ونلف على الكورنيش ونرجع
منصور : بس ماطلبتوا
سهر: اقول منصوور وش طاري عليك اليووم مو من عوايدك تكون مروق هالوقت

" وفيصل طول الوقت يراقب تحركات سهرالدلووعه "

منصور: والله ياحلوه انا بكيفي اروق متى مابي زين
سهر: صدق انك سخييف
غزل بصوت واطي : فهذي صدقتي
سمعتها جنى: هههههههههه غزوول شفيك شايله على منصوور
منصور وهو يسمعهم: اي والله ياجنى مدري شفيها بنت خالتكم ثقيله طينه كذا
فيصل: هي انت شفيك شايل على البنت ؟
منصور: ابد لاني شايل ولا شي " ويكح"

"غززل تنرفزت وكرهت الساعه اللي فكرت تركب معه بسياره"

اديم: منصوور حرام عليك لاهي بثقيله طينه ولاشي
فيصل: غزل ماعليك منه والله انك شيخه البنات
منصور وهو منقهر ويرص على سنوونه: مالك دخل في بنت خالتي
فيصل:تراها تصير بنت عمي وبنت خالتي مثل ماتصير بنت خالتك
منصور: اي بس من متى تمون عليها كذا
فيصل: مثل ماتمون عليها
منصوور: اوووه

" وشغل المسجل وكان مكان السي دي شوي طالع قام ودخله يبي يشوف ايش الاغاني الي بداخله الا وصوت عبدالمجيد يملي المكان وهو يقول >>مالي غيرك ومالك الا انا حباايب يكرهك نصفي ونصفي فيك ذايب الهوى غلالالالالاب وامره الله غالب الزمك طول العمر لاجي ولا اروح كني مقيد وقيدي مو سلاسل قيدي اخلاص ووفاء ولا انت قايل لو يقوم الكون تخسف بي زلازل ما احرك ساكنٍ بك غير مسموح <<"

فيصل: ياااااااااويلي علليك يامجيييد
منصور : اي والله

"وبعض منهم سكت وبعض قعد يسمع مجيد وبعض منهم قعد يدندن معه وقفت السياره يوم وصلت من الاشاره رفع منصور يده عشان يصلح المرايه ويلفت نظره انه كل البنات فكوا اللثام ماعدا وحده فيهم ((ياويلي انا على هالعيون من هذي)) يمكن غزل لاماتوقعها غزل وفي النهايه خطر على باله انه يسوي اي شي عشان يعرف اذا هي غزل "

" غزل طبعا مافكت اللثام لانها قاعده بالمرتبه الثالثه ووراه يعني اكيد لو رفع عينه بيشوفها وهو اصلا مايستاهل يشوفها"

منصور وهو يوطي على صووت : يلا ماقلتوا لنا شتبوون نجيب لكم
" كل وحده منهم قالت وش تبي ومن ازعاجهم ماعرفوا شي"
فيصل وهو يصارخ: اييييييي شوي شوي وين نسمعكم

" سكتوا البنات"

منصور وهو على وجهه شبه ابتسامه : كل وحده تقول لنا وش تبي بالترتيب من سهر الى اخر وحده بالسياره
فيصل بصوت واطي: الى وين تبي توصل
منصور ناظر فيصل وسكت
سهر: انا ابي توفي
وصايف: انا ابي شوكلت مع سيرب وذ ناتس
اديم: انا ابي شوكلت وفنيلا
منصور: ول ماعندها وقت بنات العم جامعه ثنين في واحد ههههههههه
فيصل: هههههههههه اعقل عن اختي
اديم: صدق انك دب
منصور: لاوالله يامصلي هههههههههه

" ضحكوا البنات "

اديم : سخييف
منصور: مو اسخف منك
فيصل : بتووب ولالالا
منصور وهو يناظر بنتظر دورها يوصل: هههههه لالا كملوا
جنى: انا ابي ايس كريم البرج ابو طبقتين مع الكيك وسيرب وناتس
منصور وهو ميت ضحك : ههههههههههههههههههههههه فيصصصصل شسالفه خواتك كل وحده تزيد على الثانيه الاولى تبي شاكلت مع سيرب وناتس والثانيه جامعه فانيلا وشوكلت والثالثه ياحليلها شوكلت بس بكيك وسيرب وناتس
فيصل هنا مات ضحك وماقدر يقول شي

" والبنات يضحكون "

جنى: كلوا تبن كلكم وربي سخيفيين ليش الناس تاكل باسكن ليكون عشان شوكلت ولا فنيلا وين يطلع حلاه الاكل بدون تخبيص
اديم: غزل انا ماقلت لك هذي بتحلل اليوم الي صرحتوا لها فيها
غزل وهي تضحك بصوت عالي لاول مره : ههههههههه ماكنت ادري انه بيصير كذا
لف منصور اول ماسمع ضحكتها قام وابتسم " اااخ طلعتي مانتي بسهله"
فيصل: جنوو ماعليك منهم امري وتدلليي
جنى: فديييييييتك انا والله
نجود: الحين دوري انا ابي توفي
بسمه: انا ابي توفي ميلك شيك
منصوور: امووت على ذوق بنات العم

"استحت بسمه"

جا دور غزل وسكتت
سهر: هاه غزل ماقلتي وش تبين
غزل: انا ماحب باسكن ثقييل
منصور: كووويس توفرين والله بس ليه جايه دامك ماتبين
غزل : اصلا ماني بماخذه على حسابك وبليز منصور يكفي

" الكل استغرب من حال الثنين ماحد متحمل الثاني"

فيصل: اانا ااعرف غززل وش تحب اكييد تبين ايس كريم ماكدونالدز
غزل ومالها خلق: هههههه اي بس مابي شبعانه
فيصل: افاااا كلنا ناكل وانتي لا مايصير
منصور: انشاء الله تبين امر ماكدونالدز عشان ايس كريم ابو ريالين
غزل: انا ماقلت ابي شي
فيصل: غزل ولا يهمك مالك الا يوصلك
غزل وهي راضيه على معامله فيصل الحنون لها: تسلم والله ياولد العم

" انقهر منصوووور"

اديم: غزوووله نسيت باخذ رقمك الجديد اوكي
غزل: مايخالف عطيني موبايلك اسجله لك

" عطت اديم موبايلها لغزل وسجلت رقمها ورجعته ومنصوور ميت قهر "
" وصلوا باسكن ونزل فيصل ومنصور"

منصور بعد ماخلص طلب وطلب له هو وفيصل لف على فيصل
منصور: انت من جدك بتوديني لماكدونالدز عشان ايس كريم واحد
فيصل: حرام عليك والله تكسر الخاطر وانت شايل عليها بقوه وهي ماسوت لك شي
منصور وفخاطره "هئ وش سوت فيني قل وش ماسوت فيني هالمفعوصه"
فيصل: وين رحت
منصور: هنا بس قاهرتني
فيصل: لاتسوي لي فيها ترى بيكون على طريقنا وترى اذا ماتبي تسوق انا اسوق عنك
ممنصور:فيصلووه شسالفه الحنان فجأه على بنت العم
فيصل: ولا شي بس حالها من حال البنات

" وعلى ماخلص الطلب اخذوا الاوردر ورجعوا السياره كل واحد منهم ركب مكانه"

فيصل: كل واحد ياخذ طلبه والكيس الي لحاله هذا حق جنى
جنى: ياعسسسساي ماخلا

"منصور وهو ساكت ويرفع عيونه لغزل وهو مغتاظ منها ومايدري ليه"
"كان الكل لاهي بلايس كريم وكل واحد متلذذ على حقه شوي ويدق تليفون غزل هدوا شوي من الوضع عشان ترد"

غزل: مرحبا
...: لاوالله يابرود اعصابك وينك فيه لهالحين
غزل: ههههههههه انا طالعه مع البنات
...:وين طالعين بهالوقت
غزل: فواااز شفيك علي لاتخاف مو لحالنا معانا فيصل ولد عمي ومنصور
فواز: وين رايحين؟
غزل: رحنا نجيب ايس كريم وبنرجع ..؟؟
فواز: بتطولون ؟
غزل:لاوالله ربع ساعه عشر دقايق
فواز: اها اوكي بسرعه انا بنتظرك قدام بيت خالتي اوكي
غزل: اوووكي
فواز: يلامع السلامه
غزل:في امان الله
سهر: ياربيييه من هلاخوان شفيييه من جده جاي؟
غزل: اي ينتظرني عند باب بيتكم
"فهالوقت وصلوا لشباك ماكدونالدز وكان زحمه هاللوقت في شارع الكورنيش كانوا الشباب حاشيين الشارع بلاستعراضات والدبابات ولعب الكووره "
فيصل: غزل تبين صانداي ولا ابو ريالين
غزل: لا ابو ريالين" وتبتسم"

"طلبوا وراحوا للشباك الثاني وانتظروا خمس دقايق مع انهم ماطلبوا الا ايس كريم بس كان زحمه عشان كذا انتظروا ومنصور طول الوقت ساكت "

} اخذوا الايس كريم واول شي سوته فكت اللثام اول مافكته رفع عينه منصور عشان يشوف طريقه وجذبه البنت الي تاكل ايس كريم والبسمه على شفاهها كنها مسويه انجاز {
"مشت السياره وكانوا كل وحده تسولف مع الثانيه حتى وصلوا وسلم فواز على منصور وفيصل وكل واحد راح بيته وحط راسه ونام بعد هاليووم اللي رسم البسمه على شفاه الكل الا شخصين في طريقهم لبداية مشوار مجهول "

----------


## منى قلبي

بكره اكمل الجزء الاول الفصل الثاني ....


واتمنى تعجبكم يا رب ....

----------


## منى قلبي

الجزء الأول

الفصل الثاني


أنا مبحر مع العالم على زورق بلا مجداف ..

على كف الزمن تايهـ ولا أدري وين يرميني ؟



في مكان بعيد عن اجواء الخبر والحر والرطوبه الي تعصر القلب ...كانت الاجواء يتخللها البرد القارس ووذبذبات المطر الخفيفه الي تخفف من بروده الجو ..نزل من سيارته بكل شموخه وكبريائه رفع راسه للسما عشان توصل ذبذبات المطر وترطب وجهه ترك العنان للمطر يتخلل شعره دخل يده بين خصلات شعره اللي يوصل طوله لعند الاذن واطول بشوي بشكل حلووو وملفت للنظر اللي كان يميز شعره بسواده وكثافته .

ومادرى بنفسه الا خطواته تاخذه عند البحيره وصار يتأمل البحيره وكيف حبات المطر تلتقي مع مياه البحيره تذكر اهله والجلسه معهم كيف تريح باله وكيف راح يكون الاحتفال باول حفيد في عيد ميلاده وكيف كان وده انه يكون معهم في هاللحظات الحلوووه او يشاركهم بهديه لكن ظروفه ماكانت تساعده وطلعت منه تنهيده شوووق للأهل والوطن ويتذكر ضحكات سلمان اللي كان تملي اجواء غرفته قبل سنه

..:: عمووووووو ثووولتان ابي الوووح الملاهي

سلطان :: ياروووووح عمو انت بكرا نروح اليوم مافي وقت حبيبي

سلمان : عموووو لا الحين نلووووح

سلطان : حبيبي انت انا اليوم مشغول قول حق عمو منصور او بابا

سلمان وهو لاوي بوزه : عمو انا ما احبك زعلان منك

سلطان وهو يقرب وجهه لسلمان ويأشر بأصبعه على خده: عطني بوسه ونروح الملاهي.

سلمان بفرح وهو يبوووسه : حبيبي عمووووو امووووواه

يلااا نلوووووح بسلعه ( نروح بسرعه) يههههههووووووو



ويقطع حبل تفكيره صوت المسج اللي هز جيبه

فتح المسج وقراه



"صار بعض الشوق فيني منطوي خلف الجفاف

وهذا بعضهـ في خفوقي يحتري باقي الوعود

من فقدتك ياحبيبي / والمشاعر ماتخاف ..

وشـ بعد خوفي من انك من غيابك ماتعود ؟؟ "

عقد حواجبه وهو يشوف المسج ومستغرب من الرقم هذي مو اول مره توصله مسجات من رقم غريب سلطان بينه وبين نفسه " ايش سرهالمسجات اللي توصلني هالأيام ومن رقم خاص.. مع الايام راح اعرف ايش هالسر "

وصار يدق على الرقم

ترن تررررررررررررررررن

لكن ماوصله اي رد ونقفل الخط وطلعت له شاشه صغيره تعطيه خبر انه واصله 17 مسد كول

بس شاف المسد كول تذكر شيماء ونسى سالفه المسج

سلطان : اووووووووووووووه نسيت شيماء الحين تنتظرني .. اكيد بتعصب. وانا ابدا مو رايق لاحد

مشى بخطواته السريعه واللي تدل على كبريائه علشان يقابل ست الحسن " شيماء"

.

.

.









في بيت ( ابو فيصل )

ترررررررررررررن



ترررررن

ام فيصل : فيصل يمه شوووف من على التلفون .

فيصل وهو نازل من الدرج ويصلح شماغه: حاضررررين للحلوين .

فيصل يرد على التلفووون : الوووو

..:: الووو .. السلام عليكم

فيصل : وعليكم السلام ..

..:: ممكن اكلم اديم

فيصل : لحظه شوي

فيصل بصوت عالي ادييييييييييييييييييييييم ادييييييييييييييييييييموووه

اديم وهي طالعه من المطبخ:شفيك تصرخ

فيصل وهو يناظرها:تعالي تليفون ..وحده تبيك

اديم وهي ترجع المطلبخ: شوف مين وانا برجع ادق عليها بعد شوي

فيصل وهو ساد السماعه بيده : احلفي انتي واياها

طنشته اديم

رجع فيصل للطرف الثاني ولقاه مقفـــل

" فيصل بخاطره احسن فكيتيني"

لف على امه: يلا يا ام فيصل انا طالع تامريني على شي

ام فيصل: ابد سلامتك انتبه يمه

فيصل: من عنوووني " وعطاها بوسه على الطاير"

" والام مبسووطه على ولدها"

في الدور الثاني

"طق طق طق"

......: لاتعليق

طق طق طق طق طق

....: همممممم

جنى : مشاااري افتح هذي انا

"مشاري بس عرف انها جنى طنشها"

"رجعت تطق تطق"

"قام فتح الباب وفي عيونه شرااار"

مشاري: نعم شتبييين

جنى اخترعت منه : يمه فجعتني

مشاري وهو يسمك راسه : جنى اخلصي وش تبين

جنى عرفت انه الي بتقوله مو وقته لذا غيرت المووضوع: هاه لا ابد بس ابووي يقولك تعال له بالمجلس الخارجي مدري وش يبي وخفت اقوله نايم ويفضحك

مشاري اختبص: قولي له يتحمم يلا بسرعه"ودخل وسكر الباب وراه"

جنى وهي خايفه: زين زين

"جنى ماعرفت وش تسوي تدري لو يدري بالي سوته بيذبحها لذا قررت تحبس نفسها بغرفتها"

"بعد ربع ساعه طلع مشاري بغرفته بسسرعه وهي ينادي"

مشاري: جنىى جنىى

جنى وهي ميته خووف ماعرفت شتسوي

مشاري : جنىىىىىىىىىى

جنى وتطل براسها : نعم

مشاري: وش قلتي لابوي

جنى ارتاحت نوعا ما: قلته بيجيك بس مدري اذا موجود ولالا

مشاري:زين يلا

" نزل تحت يركض واديم بتطلع وهو مايدري صقعها"

اديم: وجعووووووه انشاء الله ماتشوووف

مشاري: سوري سوري " ومشى"

اديم: الحمدالله والشكر" وطلعت"

ويوم وصلت شافت جنى تطل من فووق

اديم: جنو شفيك تتطلين كنك خايفه من شي

"جنى قالت لها باللي سوته"

اديم وهي بتضحك : ياويييلك ويلاااه

جنى وهي ترتجف خايفه من مشاري لانها تعرف مشاري اذا عصب: مالي دخل بس كنت بقوله ان بكرا المس مسويه لي اعاده لاني مزفته في الاختبار فقلت يشرح لي لاني خير شر ماني فاهمته هالفيزياء وقلت هو الوحيد الي بيشرح لي ويوم طلع لي معصب خفت وقلت له انه ابوي يبيك مادريت انه بينقلب على راسي

اديم حزنت على اختها : مـا.......

وقاطعهم صوت مشاري الي جاي معصب على جنى ويوم سمعها تقول كذا حزن عليها ماكان يعرف انه مسوي لها رعب في البيت عشان كذا قرر مايعصب عليها بس بيأدبها شوي

مشاري وهو رافع حاجبه: جنى وين ابووي

جنى شهقت: ها..ا..ه مدري يمكن تاخرت عليه وطلع

مشاري وعلى وجهه ابتسامه سخريه: عن الكذب لاني كنت واقف وسمعت كل شي

فتحت جنى عيونها

وكمــل: مره ثانيه اذا تبين اشرح لك شي تعالي بوقت اكون فاضي مو وانا نايم وماراح اقول لا هالمره سامحتك لان المس مسويه اعاده عشانك مره ثانيه ياويلك

استانست جنى: ياعسساي ماخلا

مشاري: اخخ منك تعرفين متى تتذيريبيين

"جنى اكتفت بأبتسامه واديم راحت عنهم ومشاري نادى اخته في الصاله الفوقانيه و قعد يشرح لها "

.

.

.

في بيت بو نايف..

كانت الاجواء رايقه ماكان فيه الاصوت التلفزيون ووموطي عليه كانوا قاعدين بالصاله الي كان يتخللها اشعه الشمس الذهبيه الي تزيد من جمال وروعه البيت وتخليها تفتح النفس

ام نايف : يمه يا نجلاء كيف الحمل معك .

نجلاء : الحمدلله يمه تمام ..

ام نايف: قوووومي نتغدا وش تنتظرين ؟

نجلاء : بنتظر اخواني يمه من زمان ماتغديت معهم .

ام نايف : قوووومي كلي لك شي طيب. لا تتعبين ..

نجلاء : يمه انا مرتاحه كذا مو تعبانه تطمني .

ام نايف : بنتي واعرفك مهمله في الاكل

نجلاء : لا تحاتين يمه .. انا اكل عن عشر ههههههههه

"شوووي ويسمعون صوت وراهم"

..:: يامرحبااااااااااااااااااااااا مليووووووووووووون نجووووول ام كرش هنا

نجلاء : يوووووووووووووه نيوووف ياهلا والله

ويروح نايف ويسلم على امه ويبوس راسها .. ويسلم على اخته

نايف: وينك يانجووول من زمان عنك .. اشتقنالك كل هذا تغلي ..

نجلاء: هههههههه مانتغلى حتى انت وحشتنا

نايف: لو وحشتك كان دقيتي وسالتي ..

نجلاء : اسأل امي اني دايم اسال عنك بس تقول انك مشغول بدراستك

نايف: ليه تسالين امي ماعندي جوال انا .. شوفي لك عذر ثاني يام كرش.

نجلاء : يوووووووه والله ان زوجي يقولي بالكرش صايره حلووووه ..

نايف : هههههههههههههه لا عاد فهذي يبالغ تلقينه حايمه كبده .

نجلاء : بنشووووفك لما تتزوج ونشوف زوجتك بكرشتها وش بتقول عنها

ام نايف: الله يبلغني في ذاك اليوم اللي اشوف نايف متزووووج

"اكتفى نايف بالابتسامه واعتذر منهم وطلع لغرفته"

نجلاء : يمه نايف كلمك مره انه يبي تدورين له على وحده اوشي من هالقيل ؟

ام نايف: لاااا والله .. ومن افتح معه الموضوع يقووول مو وقته لما يخلص دراسته يقول انه راح يفكر

نجلاء: الله يووووفقه ويسعده مع بنت الحلال اللي تقدره

"وشووووي ويدخلوووون البنات"

نجود: هذي اخر مره امر بنتك فيها "وتتأفف"

بسمه : اي انشااء الله يصير خير

نجود: يا..

"لفت وشافت نجلاء"

نجود بفرحه : هيوووووووووووو نجول اليوم عندنا وش الطاري

نجلاء بدلع : يوووووه ليه الكل مستغرب وجودي ..

بسمه : لانك من زمان ماجيتي كله تعبانه والا مشغوله والا الحبيب مايرضى

نجلاء : ههههههههههههه بنام عندكم هاليومين وبتشبعووووون مني .

نجووووود فتحت عيونها عالاخر : والحبيب وينه ؟؟

نجلاء : رايح ينبع عنده اجتماع

نجوود : اهاااااااااا يعني راح تودينا السووووق صح

نجلاء وتعفس وجهه بحركه كيوت: لا مووو صح سووواقكم انا

نجود : تكفين عاد نبي نطلع معك من زمان ماطلعنا معك

نجلاء : هههههههههههه خلوني افكر

نجود : تكفين وش تفكيرررره يلا وافقي

نجلاء : بس بشرط .

نجود وهي تفكر ايش ممكن يكون الشرط : يااااربي قووولي

نجلاء : اي شي اطلبه منكم تسووونه .. اوكي

نجوووود : الله يصبرني .. اوكي

نجلاء بابتسامة نصر : اتفقنا

نجود تناظر بسمه : يلا قومي نروح نغير ملابسنا ونرجع نتغدا

بسمه : يلا شررررفي .. يعني ماتروحين الا معي

نجووود : بلا ثقالة دم واذا تبين تجين حياك

ام نايف : نادووووا نايف في طريقكم .

----------


## منى قلبي

نايف وهووو نازل من الدرج : من يناديني .. ترا انا وصلت

نجود : وصل حبيب امه

نايف: ياغيوووووووووره حبيبها عندك مانع .. اشوووف الحلوووين ساكتين

نجود : لا مو ساكته شوفني اسولف معك

نايف: ما اقصدك انتي يالرجه

نجود : انت قلت الحلوين ومافي غيري حلو

نايف : انا اتكلم عن المزيووونه بسووووم

نجود ماده بووزها : قال ايش قال مزيونه شكلك احول وماتشوف زين

بسمه بعصبيه : نجوووووووووووود

نجود : خلاص بسكت وبروح عنكم وجلسوا امدحوا في بعض شكل كرتي طايح معكم

"ويضحكون عليها وتطلع غرفتها وهي معصبه منهم"

***

.......: لا يامعووود جوف الساعه جم صارت؟

سلطان وهو يكتم غيضه: يابنت الحلال ماتسوى علي قلت لك راحت علي نومه

........: اي انا مو مهمه بالنسبه لك

سلطان لاحوول: شيماء هو انا قلت كذاا وبعدين تراها واصله معي لاتزوديها

شيماء: شفيك حبيبي شنو مضايقك؟

سلطان : لاابد والله بس راسي كان اليوم مصدع وجيتي انتي وكملتيها انا ماجيت الا عشان خاطرك ولا انا كنت ناوي اكمل نومتي لاني تعبان

شيماْ: فديتك والله اسفه اخر مره

سلطان بخاطر"موشي جديد تسوي سواتها وبعدين اسفه "

"سلطان ابتسم عن خاطرها"

سلطان وهو يتنهد: هااه وش تبين نطلب ؟

شيماء بإبتسامة دلع : مدري كيفك شوف كل شي منك حلو

سلطان : اوووكي .. نشوف special order لليوم . وانا كم شيوووومه عندي

شيماء وهي تنزل راسها ( يعني انها مستحيه ) .: تسلم يالغلا .



***

في بيت ابو نايف في الصاله كانوا قاعدين العايله كلها ماعدا الابو الي مابعد يجي من الدوام كانت الام تكلم في التليفون والباقي يسولفون شوي ويسكتون

نجود: نجلاء

نجلاء: همممم

نجود: نجلاءءء

نجلاء: همممم

نجود: نجلالالالالالاء ووجع

نجلاء: يوجعك انشاء وش تبين خليني اتفرج

نجود: بسمه سكري التلفزيون

بسمه وهي تناظرها: ياسلام

نجود: بسوم يلا عاد بلا مصاخه

نايف: وليه انشاء الله

نجود وهي تناظره: لاني بتكلم

بسمه :SO

نجود: يعني تاكلين تبن وتسكرينه

نايف: نجوود وش هاللكلام بعد

نجود: رفعتي ضغطي

بسمه وهي تلف من جديد ناحيه التلفزيون

نجلاء: هاه هاه شتبين" وحطت بياله الشاي على الطاوله "

نجود: يلا قومي نطلع

نجلا وهي فاتحه عيونها: من الحيييييييييين

نجود: اي ماطيق اطلع بالليل وخصوصا ايام week day

نجلاء: اففف منك والله انك رايقه طيب بكلم نجوى بشوفها اذا بتروح مالي خلق الفلف معكم اقعد معها بالكوفي وانتم تسوقوا

نجود:GOOD IDEA"وشقت البسمه"

بسمه : انا يمكن ماروح

نجلاء: لييييه

نجود: لييييييه

بسمه: مدري مالي خلق احس نفسي تعبااانه

نجود: بسمه COME ON مو كل يوم بتحصل لك زين

بسمه"وهي تفكر"

نجلاء بأبتسامه حلوه: من جد بسووم مو كافي اني انا عازمتك

بسمه ماحبت تكسر بخاطرها: وربي مالي خلق بس لعيوونك بشوف اذا وقتها ارتحت ولالا

نجلاْء: اووكي

نجود : يلايلا كلمي عليها

"نجلاء وهي تناظرها وتبتسم وترفع حاجب قامت نجود وردت الابتسامه بأكبر منها"

نايف: اجل يلا انا بستأذن

نجلاْ: وين تو بدري

نايف: بروح اريح وراي presetation ابي اخلصه اليوم وماقدر اشتغل وانا دايخ

نجلا: الله يوفقك

" ابتسم لها وطلع "

نجلا وهي تطلع رقم نجوى تناظر نجود: وين تبون نرووح؟

نجود: مدري هو عندنا غير الراشد او الظهران موول

بسمه : هههههههه من جد

نجود: وليتهم شي كلهم وع

نجلا: ماحد ماكل قلبي غيرك تبين تطلعين

نجود : شسووي والله الرياض ومانروحها الا بين فتره وفتره مجبوورين عشان هالعزايم

نجلا:طيب ورا ما.... " وقاطعها صوت نجوى"

نجوى: مرررراحب ياهلا والله هلا

نجلا: لاعااد استحي انا هههه

نجوى: تكفييييييين كبرنا عن ايام الحياء ههههه

نجلا: كانك كبرتي انا بعدني لو سمحتي لاتجمعين ههههههههه

نجوى: ههههههه طااايب طااايب يانجيييل

نجلا: ههههه شخباارك وش مسوويه؟ وش الدنيا بك

نجوى: والله ابد عايشييين مامن جديد ؟ انتي وش اخبارك مع الحمل

نجلا: وع وع لاتجيبين لي طاريه اول واخر مره افكر اجيب عيال

نجوى: هههههههه استغفري ربك بس

نجلا : استغفر الله بس بصراحه قلللللللللق

نجوى:تحملي لعيوون احم احم

نجلا: امحححق اتحمل وبعديين ههههههههههههه

نجوى: اتحدى لو تقولين هالحكي قدامه

نجلا: فهذي صدقتي ههههههه اقول الا نسيتيني ورا انا داقه

نجوى: كنت عارفه ماتدقين لله

نجلا وهي تشهق: صدق انه وجهك مغسول بمرق الحين انا مادق ولا انتي

نجوى: ههههههههه تكفين كملي الي عندك مافينا ندخل بنقاش ثاني

نجلا: ههههههه اي والله بقولك انا اليوم بطلع مع هالعنز الي عندي فقلت امرك نروح نقعد بالكوفي ونروووق ونسولف

نجوى: اهااااااا يعني بو العيال مصرح لك

نجلا: ههههههههههه لامو تصريح ولاشي بس مسافر رايح ينبع

نجوى: هههههه عشان كذا الله يحفظه ..همم خلاص بشوووف واعطيك call

نجلا: اوووكي انتظر لاتبطين

نجوى: ولايهمك

نجلا: اووه صح وشوفي اذا سهر بتجي معك اولا

نجوى: من عنووني اوامر ثانيه

نجوى: هههههههه لابس تيك كير باااي

نجوى: يوتو باااي

"رجعت تكلم خواتها "

نجوود: هاه وش تقول

نجلا: بتشووف وبترد علي

بسمه: من اسمعك تتكلمين معها احسكم رجعتوا صغار مثل اول

نجلا: اي والله لعنبو هالدنيا اللي ماترحم فرقت بيينا ولا من يصدق انه حنا نفترق بس الحمدالله على كل حال احسن من غيرنا

نجود تنشب لامها : يمممممممممممممممه بسك تلفونات واذا ماقعدنا جنبك قولي عيالي جاحديني محد يقعد جنبي وانتي اربع وعشرين ساعه ماسكته وتسولفين بالله عليك وش تقولوون

نجلا: يمه من جد انا جايه لك ولا جايه اقعد لحالي

ام نايف وهيي تتلعثم وتودع الي معها بالخط وبعد مافقلت : ياختي من زمان ماكلمت ام سالم وماصدقت على الله اسمع صوتها عشان اسكر

نجلا: ماعلينا ،، بتروحين اليوم معنا

ام نايف: لا عندنا عزيمه بالجيران انتم روحوا

نجود: هههههههه مافي شي جديد اااااااه شنسوي بس

"بسمه وهي قايمه"

نجود : على وين ..؟

بسمه : بطلع فووق شوي بشوف الي علي عشان اشوف اذا اروح ولالا

نجوود: اوكيشن بس حااولي مالي خلق اروح برووحي

بسمه: اووكيك

" وطلعت"

.

.

.



في احدى الفلل الراقيه في حي الحزام الذهبي فتحت شباكها الي كان يطل على البحر ووقفت بعيد وصارت تشم ريحه البحر الي تمووت فيها تحس انه ريحته يتغلغل بداخلها وياخذها بعيد عن الواقع الي تعيش فيه ياخذها الي عالم خيالها الي ياما وصلها لللبعييييييييييد ياخذها الى عالم تمنت حد يشاركها فيه كانت تلمحه وهو يحلق معها بس ماكانت تقدر تدقق فيه كل ماقربت منه ابتعد عنها كل ماتحسه قريب منها يرجع ياكد لها انه صعب المنال

ابعدت خصلات شعرها الي صارت تحكك عيونها مع انه كان الطقس على ابواب الصيف بس مايمنع نسمات الهواء من انها تمر على شاطئ البحر وتلطف الجو

" ليه ياربي ماني قادره احسه ماني قادره اوصله ماني قادره اعرف من هو تعبت من كثر مايطاردني لييه ولمتى؟ انا تعبت من هذي الاوهام نفسي لو اعيش طبيعيه ومايهمني حد بس هو متغلغل بداخلي ولاني عارفه مين؟؟احس اني فداخلي كتله مشاااعر وبتتفجر بس متى مادري اكره لقب رومانسيه لاني مستحيل استسلم لجو رومنسي على قد ماحلمت به بخيالي بس احس هذي مشاعر طبيعيه كل الناس تحسها وكل بنت تحتاجها ""

قطع حبل افكارها صوت طق على الباب

....: مييين

....: عبير افتحي هذا انا

عبير: وليييد

وليد: اي من غيري افتحي بسرعه

عبير وهي تفتح الباب: يالله حييهم

ولييد وهم مبستم : الله يحيك يصير ادخل

عبير: اكييد تفضل شدعووى مسوي لي فيها مستحي

ولييد وهو من جد مسوي مستحي: عبير بطلب طلب

عبير: اهااااا عشان كذا ولا وليد يستحي

ولييد: لا افااا مايسويها هالشنب" ويلمس شنبه بيده"

عبير تضربه على كتفه : هههههههههه مصدق نفسك انه فيك شنب اقول اخلص وش عندك

وليد: امي ماتبي تعطيني فلوس تقول تونا رايحين البحرين واخذت كل لي بخاطرك ياخي فهميها اني ولد والولد مايصير يقعد بدون فلووس

عبير: هههههه وليد امي ماتقصد كذا امي ماتبي تلهيك بالروحه والجيه والفلوس وهالخرابيط انت هالسنه ثانويه عامه شد حيلك وخذ الي تبي اتحداها تقول لا

ولييد: اففففففف لاتوقفين لي بصفها بس انا طفشان من جد

عبير: حرام عليك تونا من يومين جايين من البحرين

ولييد: حتى لوو مع ربعي غيرر

عبير: مدري وش لقينا من وراهم ... تيب قول حق بدر يمكن يعطيك اوياسر

وليد: ياسر سخييف مسوي لي فيها اخلاق وخرابيط وواقف مع امي مابي ارز فيسي وبعدين ليه ماتعطيني انتي

عبير: حبيبي انا ماينزلي راتب عشان اوزع فلوسي

وليد ويحني حواجبه: افاا تبخلين على اخووك

عبير:ولييد لاتسوي لي فيها

وليد وهو يتنهد : خلاص براحتك

عبير وهي تناظره بس وصل للباب

وليييييييييد

وليد لف عليها عرف انه كسر خاطرها: وين بتروح مع اصحابك

ولييد وماسك ابتسامته: مدري بس اتوقع رايحين تشيليز

عبير: تيب تعال ورااي

" وعطته 500 ريال"

عبير: سوري ماعندي غيرهم

ولييد: ماتبين اروح اصرف لك

عبير: ههههههههه لاوالله شناوي على بطاقتي " وتمسكه من اذنه" ولاتحاول تغلبني مره ثانيه وتجي تمثل علي

وليد وهو يبوس راسها : ياعساني ماخلا من هالاخت ذولا الخوات ولا بلالالاش

عبير وهي مبسووطه : تيب يلا "وتأشر بخشمها على الباب"

وليد يوم قرب من الباب: اخليك مع احلامك يا "احلام نيران" هههههه ويركض

عبير فتحت عيونها وهي تصرخ: اااه يالملعون انا اوريك جااي للحاجه " وصلها صوت ضحكته من بعيد "

"قررت ترفع السماعه وتدق على سهر"

واخذت تلفونها ودقت على سهر

تررررررن ,,,, ترررررن

شوي ويوصلها صراخ سهر

سهر : خيرررررررررررررر وش تبين ؟

عبير مستغربه : وش فيك ؟؟ وبعدين وين السلام

سهر : السلام عليكم

عبير : وعيكم السلام .. كيف الحلوين ؟

سهر : اخلصي وش تبين

عبير وهي تغني : شدعوووه

اش صار ؟؟ اشدعوه شصار شقلنا لك

سهر : ووووووع صوتك نشاز

عبير بدلع : صوتي يهبل بس انتي تغارين .

سهر : انا اغاررر تكفين من ايش اغار منك ومن صوتك

عبير : انا الى الحين ماعرفت ليه انتي معصبه

سهر : باختصار لانك قاطعه

عبير بدلع : يعني اشتقتي لي

سهر : لا طبعا اشتقت لحبيبي

عبير متفاجئه : وشووووووووووووو

سهر : حبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييبي

عبير : عيدي ماسمعت

سهر وهي كاتمه الضحكه : استحي خلاص

عبير : سهر وتحب غريييييبه

سهر : احب كيفي

عبير وهي متحمسه :منهوووووووووو اعترفي

سهر : لالا مابي

عبير تمثل انها زعلانه : خلاص لاتقولين براحتك

سهر : ههههههههههههههه فديت الزعلانين نا

عبير : الحين بتقولين والا لا؟

سهر : بقولك بس لا تعلمين احد

عبير : سرك في بير بس قووووووووووووولي

سهر : عمي هههههههههههههههههههههه

وانفجروا ضحك

عبير : ايه انا استغربت انك انتي تحبين

سهر : وش لي بالحب اصلا .. مو انا اللي اركض ورا واحد لازم هو يركض وراي

ماجابته امه اللي اركض وراه

عبير : ياعيييييييييييييييني وربي انك توووووووووحفه

شوووي ويطق الباب على عبير

عبير : سهر دقيقه مدري من عالباب .. وش فيهم اليوم ازعاجات على الصبح ...برب

سهر : ههههههههههه تيت

وراحت عبير تشوف من عالباب وتشوف الخدامه .

عبير : yes tela

Tela : baba faisal is dawn stair

عبير : ok I come now

عبير وهي متوهقه " ياربي البيت مافي احد .. وش يبي ... ايش اسوي ..

وترجع ترفع السماعه تشوف سهر الا وتلقاها مسكره ومرسله لها مسج

" هلا عبوووره .. سوري قفلت الخط .. بس انتي تاخرتي .. قلت بروح اصلي لا ن بروح السوق بعد شوي.. اذا رجعت دقيت عليك اوكي تيك كيرياحلوه"

وقررت عبير انها ترد عليها بمسج بعدين بعد ماتشوف ايش سالفة فيصل .. وماهي عارفه كيف تتصرف .. عبير بينها وبين نفسها " يوووووووووووه فشيله تاخرت عليه بروح اشوفه "

ولبست لها حجاب وراحت له

واول مانزلت من عند الدرج شافته .. عبير بخاطرها " معقوله هذا فيصل .. كيف تغير عن اخر مره شفته فيها " وجلست تناظره ويوم حست انها زودتها قررت انها تروح له

عبير : السلام عليكم

فيصل وهو واقف احتراما لها : وعليكم السلام .. ياهلا والله

عبير : هلا فيك .. تفضل

فيصل : وكيف الحال يابنت العم ؟

عبير وهي مستحيه : يسرك الحال .. انت طمنا عنك وكيف الاهل

فيصل : الحمدلله كل شي بخير

"والصمت كان سيد الموقف"

وقررت عبير تقطع الصمت : عن اذنك .. ايش تحب تشرب ؟

فيصل : لا تكلفين على نفسك ماراح اطول .

عبير : لاكلافه ولاشي وش تشرب ؟

فيصل : عبير تعالي بس بعطيك اوراق وعطيها عمي وبمشي انا .

"ويمد فيصل الاوراق لعبير وعبير كانت مرتبكه ماتدري ليش تحس قلبها صار يدق بقوه وكان احد يلحقها وهي تركض وكانت واقفه بدون ماتتحرك وحتى بدون ماتمد يدها مستحيه وتوها بتمدها وفيصل فكر انه وصلت لها .. طاح الورق منهم ونزل يجيب الورق ويوم رفع راسه طاحت عينه بعينها . . وشكل البنت غرقت في بحر عيونه "

عبير وهي متفشله " ياربي شكلي غبي " : اسفه ..

فيصل بابتسامه عريضه : حصل خير ماله داعي الاسف

"وعطاها الاوراق وودعها ."

عبير وكان ودها انه مايروح ماتدري " ياربي مدري وش جاني .. ليه بس والله من زمان ماشفته.. لا وبعد محلووو اكثر .. يوووووووه انا وش جالسه اخربط اروح غرفتي ازين كل هذا عشان صار لي فتره ماشفته لالا شكله من كثر ما اهلووس بأني اخذ واحد مش سعوودي وشكلي بديت اقارن بينهم بس مش اكثر"

"وراحت غرفتها وراحت بتفكيرها الي ماتدري وين بيوصلها"

----------


## منى قلبي

*.وفي نفس الوقت في بيت بو محمد محمد كان جالس بالصاله

محمد : يلاااا يا نجوووووووووووووى سهر بتروحون والا شلون

نجوى : بنروووووح وش فيك تصرخ

محمد : انتوا تعصبون بالواحد احمدوا ربكم متبرع اوديكم يوم مالقيتوا سواقين .

نجوى : يلا يا سهر الاخ محمد يقول بسرعه

سهر وهي نازله :خلصت

محمد : يلا مشينا

" بالسياره"

سهر : محمد مر بيت عمي بناخذ البنات

محمد : وانا سواقك تقعدين تتأمرين

سهر : فشيله عاد ينتظرونا حتى هم سواقهم مع عمي

محمد : امري لله مانقدر نقول لأ لبنات العم

سهر : فيك الخير والله

محمد : بس خليهم يطلعووون من الحين ..

سهر : يووووووه من الحين .. بيتهم مو قريب ترا

محمد : انتي قولي كذا وشرط نوصل وهم ماخلصوا

سهر : ههههههههههههههه .. لا ماراح اقول

وكملوا طريقهم لبيت عمهم علشان ياخذون البنات معهم .

.

.

.

"الريـــــــــــــاض"



أجمل ما يميز الرياض والبساتين أنها جامعة ألوان لم تدخلها الصنعة ولم تمازجها الكلفة، مع بديع أزهارها التي سماها الله سبحانه وتعالى زينة وزخرفاً فقال تعالى: {حتى إذا أخذت الأرض زخرفها وازينت}.

في الرياض كانت الاجواء كعادتها وزحمة شوراعها واسواقها اللي تغص بالناس وكانت جالسه باليت ومن الملل والطفش قررت تدخل msn واول مادخلت تلقى اضافة من ايميل غريب

وترددت بس بالنهايه قبلت لانها متعوده على اصحابها كل يوم لهم ايميل جديد عشان كذا قبلت وغير كذا انها متعوده على استهبالهم عليها الي تعودت عليه وصار شي عادي عندها



You have resaved nudge

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
مســـاء الخير

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

مساء النور ياهلا ..بس عفواً من معي؟؟


•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

على هونك طيب ،، حنا نعرف بعض

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:


لاوالله ،، يلا بسرعه ترى حتى لو انتي صديقتي وماقلتي مين بصكك بلوك وديليت لاني بجد مو رايقه


•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

اوووووووب ماكنت ادري انك عصبيه لهذي الدرجه

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

عن اذنك ماعندي وقت اضيعه معك


•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

استنـــي انا "لسعه شوق" في منتدى ......

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

اوووووه ياهلاوغلا ..كيفك


•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

انا الحمد الله بخير*_^ اثاريكي طلعتي ثقل امووت يانااس

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

ههههههههههههه لاوالله بس صحباتي دايم يستهبلون علي قلت يمكن تكونين منهم

"وكملت"

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

الاا ماقلتي لي من وين جبتي ايميلي وانتي مانتي من ضمن الاداره

"الطرف الثاني توهقت"


•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

ها لابس انا اخذته من المراقبه العامه خليتها تجيبه لي لاني بصراحه مره ارتحت لك وحسيت اقدر اخذ واعطي معك بما ان ماعندي اخت اقعد معها او اسولف معها والي يقربوون لي كلهم صغار او كبار مو قدي يعني اوعيال وماقدر اخذ واعطي حسيتك من البنات الي يرتاح الواحد لهم ..ولاتخافين ترى الاداره مايعطون اي حد الايميلات بس لاني اصريت عليها وقلت لها بمجرد ماانك راح تتضايقين من اضافتي لك راح احذفك وكنه مافي شي صار

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

لاعاادي حبووبه حصل خير كويس انتي ولاغيرك لاني مالي خلق صراحه



"منااااااااااااااااار منوووووووووووووووور بسسسسسسسرعه لايفووتك "

وصل الصوت لمنار لذا اضطرت تقفل النت

منار: اوووووووووووكي استني شوي

"ورجعت للطرف الثاني"

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

اقول قلبو انا لازم اطلع الحين اشوفك وقت ثاني


•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

وين لسا بدرري مابعد نتعرف اكثر

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

معليش حبووبه لازم اطلع وفي وقت ثاني نتعرف لاني طالعه الحين اوكي J


•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

اوكي ..تيك كير وفرصه سعيده



زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

وانا اسعد والله يو تووو

" وقفلت مناار من عندها"

الحيين وصلنا لاهالي الريــاض ولعند منــار " وعارفه السؤال الوحيد الي في بالكم منهي منار ووش تطلع "

الله يسلمكم منار هي اخت غزل وساكنه بالرياض عند خالها لانها متخصصه قسم ماهو موجود بالشرقيه الي هو "ديزاين..."

ونجي لعايلتنا بالرياض وهو "بيت بو مساعد"

" وعنده مساعد 29 سنه ويشتغل بزنس والحين هو يبني مشروع جديد بينه وبين منصور وله هيبته بالسوق تعلم التجاره من ابوه حتى ابوه يفتخر فيه انه ولد بهالعمر يطلع من اكبر المنافسين للرجال الي صاروا لهم عايشين كل حياتهم ومابعد يطلع صيتهم وهو بهالعمر اسمه يهز السوق هز ..وبعده مازن 24 سنه ماكمل دراسته لانه مسك احدى معارض السيارات الي يمتلكها ابووه وبعده لميس وتدرس في جامعه سعود ادب انجليزي "

طلعت منار من غرفتها او بلاحرى غرفه لميس الي مشتركه فيها واخذت طرحتها ونزلت تحت

راحت منار لعند لميس ولقتها ممده رجولها على الكنبه وقاعده تحركهم بطريقه طفوليه

لميس وهي تلعب بغرتها: وينك فيه تأخرتي

منار وهي تحرك شعرها بفوضويه : كنت على النت وحده في منتدانا ضافتني وقبلت اشوف شسالفتها وحزنت عليها ماعندها خوات وماعندها حد تسولف معه" وتجلس بالكنبه الي مقابلها وتقعد وتلم رجولها لصدرها"

لميس: اهااا اي بس انتبهي لاتخورينها معها تعرفين النت اكثر مني

منار تغمز لبنت خالها: don’t warry

لميس: يووه نسيتيني ليه ناديتك الجوهره بترسل لي سبرايز لك الحين

منار بحماس : وشووو

لميس: الحين بتشوفيييه بعيونك

منار وهي متحمسه : لموووستي حبيبي تعرفيني ماحب الانتظار"وترامش بعيونها"

لميس: هههه نونو لاتتمليحين

منار: يالله منك تيب وشو عشان اتحمس له

لميس: ياملحك لاتحمستي

منار: هههههههههه تيب قوولي

لميس وهي تصلح جلستها: اوكي اوكي الجوهره بترسل لي

منار: اي

لميس : بترسل لي

منار: ياللله صبرك اييييييييييييي

لميس: اعصاب عيونك ههههههههههه

منار: هههههههههههه لميسووه وربي بذبحك اخلصي

لميس: ok I’ll tell u

منار وهي تقلدها: اوكي ايتيل يو ياشينك بس قووولي يلا

لميس: اجل مافيه انتظري

منار: اكرررررررررررهك

لميس: شعور متبادل بس كل هذا الصبر عشانك بعيد عن اهلك"وتأشر بأصبعها عليها"

منار وهي فاتحه عيونها: اه يالحيوانه

لميس: هههههههههه baby I just kidding

منار: هيهيههيي ماصله

لميس: ههههههههه تيب بقولك الجوهره بترسل لي prison break sison 2

منار وهي طايره : تستهبليييييييييييييييييييين

لميس: ههههههههه والله

منار: عسى مترجم

لميس: ههههههههه لاحظاً اووفر بس don’t worry I’m with u

منار: فدييييييييييتك ياربي والله بس تراي افهم وقامت تبووسها

"وشوي بدخله بو مساعد "

منار: ياللله حيوووو بنور هالبيييت انا لولاك مدري شلون بصبر على بيتك

لميس فاتحه عيونها من هالنصابه

ابو مساعد مبسوط على منار: هههههههههه افا افا من مطفش نظر عنووني قولي لي وانا اوريك شغله فيه

منار وهي تدلع على خالها وتأشر بعيونها على لميس: هذي ياخالو

ابو مساعد : لميسوووه شمسويه حق بنت خالتك

ولميس لسا فاتحه عيونها وجات بتنطق :يب....

منار: عمي دايم تذلني اذا طلبتها

ابو مساااعد : ماعااش من يذلك وانا موجود

لميس وهي تصارخ: يبببببببببه ماعليك منها هذي نصابه

منار: شفت ياخالي هذي هي قدامك يسبووني

لميس: مناااااااااروه و......."وسكتت"

منار: كملي كملي شفت ياخالي

لميس وهي تقرب من منار: منوووره " وتقبصها قبصه خلتها تصارخ "

منار: ههههههههههههههه استهببببببببببببببببببل ااااااااخ وخري

لميس: قولي قولي انك تكذبين

منار : انا اكذب بس وخري

لميس: قولي انا محد يصدقني

"بو مساعد يراقب الوضع بأبتسامه نابعه من قلب"

منار: هههههههههههه لاهذي قويه " وتوخر منها بقوووه "

ابو مساعد : هههههههههه الله لايخليني منكم مدري شلون بصبر بعدك يامناار

لميس : يباااااااا شسالفتك مع منااار هاااه

منار: مووتي حرررره "وتطلع لسانها"

ابو مساعد وهو يسوي مرتبك: لالا بس تعودت عليها

منار: هههههههههههه فاهمتك ياخاالي "وتغمز له "

ابو مساعد : ههههههه اجل وين الوالده

لميس: عند ام عبدالله جارتنا تو متوفي ولد اخوها وراحت تعزيهم

الكل قال " اووه الله يرحمه "

ابو مساعد : شخبار الاهل يامنار

منار: والله ماتصلت عليهم

ابو مساعد : ااهااا سلميلي عليهم

منار : يوووصل

"شوي ويدق جرس البيت"

منار: هيوووووووو وصلللل واخيرا روبيكاااااا روبيكاااا go take things from out said

ابو مساعد : ههههههه شوي شوي يابنتي من جاي

لميس: ماعليك منها يبه خبله هذا سواق صديقتي جايب فيلم prison break الجزء الثاني ههههههههه

ابو مساعد يضحك :ايييييييي

"وصلت الخدامه وبيدها كيس"

منار وهي مبسووطه : واخيرااا مابغى يووصل

لميس: هههههههههه من جد

منار: بنشوفه الحين لالا مانبي

لميس: متى تبين

منار: باللييييييل الحين بتبدا مباراه الهلال والاتحاد خلينا مقدر ماشوفها كاس خادم الحرمين الشرفين

لميس : اووووووووه صح

ابو مساعد : هههههههههههه وانتوا هذا حالكم الله يصلحكم بس فديت الرياضياااات انا

منار: هههههههههه نعجبك " وتتغمز"

ابو مساعد : واكي اخليكم اانا طالع ابي ارتاااااح

لميس: بابا ماتبي غداء

ابو مساعد: لايبا انا اتغدا بالشغل يلا عن اذنكم

منار ولميس: اذنك معك

منار: يلا افتحي التلفيزيوون

"فتحوه وقعدوا ينتظرون المباراه "




















معلـــــــومه: الى الان لم يتضح اي احد الاحداث الي راح تكون في القصه

ولكـــــــن هذي تعتبر بارتات لاظهار الشخصيات فقط

انتظروني في البارت الجديد

وكل بارت راح يكون حدث او حدثين فيه حتى لاتتراكم الاحداث ويروح طعم كل حدث

تابعــــــــوا".............."*

----------


## منى قلبي

*الجزء الثاني
الفصل الاول

"كان يدور بنظره حول المكان الي حوله ،،كان يتأمل الجدران فيها والاثاث الفخم الي كان مطلع جمال اصباغ الجدران بفخامتها والوانها الراقيه ،،قاعد يتأمل المكتب الي تركه له ابووه بعد وفاته ،،كان يتذكر كيف قضى ليله امس الكيئبه وهو على فراشه افكار توديه وعشرين فكره تجيبه ،،كان يتخيل كيف راح يتحمل مسئوليه شغل ابوه الي راح يمسكها ومايدري ان كانه بيعطي الشغل حقه مثل ماكان ابوه يسوي اولا يحس انها مسئوليه كبيره عليه ،، كان يتذكر اسوء ليالي عمره الي مرت عليه في يوم بارد كانت فيه قطرات المطر تتهامر بغزاااره جنب قبره الطاهر لتمحي مابقى من ذكريات حلوه في ايام ممطره وبارده الي كل سكان السعوديه ينتظرونها بفارغ صبرهم ،،كل شي تغير من الي الايام الي تمليها البسمه والفرحه والي تحولت الي دمعات وبكي ،،وكيف كانوا اهله مفزوعين من قوه الخير مش مصدقين الي قاعد يصير لهم ،،ابوه الي يحبه ويحب اخوانه ويخاف عليهم من نسمه الهواء شلون راح وتركهم يصارعون الايام وقسوتها لحالهم و يصارعون الزمن القاسي ويروح بعيد عنهم كيف يايبى هنا عليك كييف "
قطع حبل افكاره صوت السكرتيره الي تخللت مسامعه من عذوبته واخذه من بحر ذكرياته الي كانت احلى لحظات بالنسبه له،،احلى لحظات لمن يفكر فيها ويقطع حبل افكاره اي كائن بس مجرد مايبتعد عنه يرجع يفكر فيهاا ،،
Alin:good morning sir..welcome to U place
ياسر : Thank u alin
Alin: These the papers which the resorts need him From you
"هذه كل الاوراق التي تحتاج المساعده من قبلك "
ياسر : I thank you for your cooperation beauty .. Let her persevere in the office
"اشكرك على حسن تعاونك ضعيها على المكتب "
Alin: There is the papers which will occasion the solver in her to you
" وهناك اوراق سأحضرها في الحال لك"
ياسر :ok
"حطتها على المكتب ورجعت مكتبها من جديد "
وقف من على الكرسي وتوجه لعند الشباك وفتح الستاره حتى تسللت خيوط الشمس انحاء المكتب وقعد يناظر للبعيد وهو يناظر الشوارع والسيارات الرايحه والراجعه كيف كان اليوم مفعم بالحيويه والنشاط الاهو يمكن لانه مانام امس بدري ،،كان يطالع العمال الي كانوا على وشك من انهم ينتهون من انشائهم للمبنى الجديد وكيف كانت روح الحماس بينهم ،،
طق طق طق
لف جهة الباب يناظر:تفضل
"دخل بهيبته وعلى وجه ابتسامه اللي يدل على كبر سنه ووقاره"
ياسر فز : هلا هلا والله ببومحمد حياااك ياعمي
ابو محمد وبحنان الابو: الله يخيلك ياولدي
ياسر ويحب راس عمه ويده قام بومحمد ورجع يده: خلاص ياياسر ياولدي انت كبرت وصرت رجال يعتمد عليك
ياسر بخجل وهو معتفس : حيااك ياعم حياااك تو مانور المكتب تفضل 
بو محمد وهو يجلس : بوجودك يالغاالي..هااه بشرني عنك كيفك وكيف الاوضاع عندك
ياسر: والله ياعمي مدري وش اقولك توني مخلي السكرتيره تجيب لي كل الاوراق والمستندات على الاقل احاول افهم طريقه الشغل وكيف الشغل ماشي
بو محمد: لاتخاف انا جنببك واول ماتحتاج شي لايردك الا لسانك وانت قدها وقدود يابوعبدالله
ياسر: تسلم ياعمي فيك الخير والبركه
بومحمد وهو يناظر عيون ياسر الي تذكره بأخوه و بحنااان : انا الحين ياياسر بحسبه الوالد الله يرحمه
"ياسر ومنزل راسه بأسى"
بومحمد: لا لا ياياسر ارفع راسك ارمي الحزن وراى ظهرك وعيش حياتك وصون اهلك وانت عارف محد فينا بيقصر معك
ياسر: الله يسلمك ياعمي وفيك الخير والبركه والله وعساي مانحرم منك
"طق طق طق"

دخلت السكرتيره بطلتها حطت باقي الاوراق على المكتب وطلعت بهدووء
اول ماشاف ياسر الاوراق ابتسم ناظره بومحمد وابتسم رفع ياسر عيونه لعمه وشافه يبتسم زادت ابتسامته
ياسر ورافع حاجب:الله يعينك ياياسر وش ذا
بومحمد : هههههههه ليه هالتشائم ياولدي ليييه؟
ياسر: ههههههههه لالا بس تعرف ياعمي انه هاذي بدايه لي "وتنهد " وربي يعييني
بومحمد : انا الحين ببدا معك وبعطيك فكره على الشغل والاشياء المهمه
ياسر: لاياعمي اخاف اعطلك صدقني راح امشي
بومحمد : لالا لاتخاف ماعندي شي الحين بس عندي اجتماع بعد ساعتين ونص
ياسر بأبتسامه وسيعه طلعت فيها غمازته الوحيده : اها اووكي اذا كذا ماراح نقول لا
"وقام العم ويعلم ياسر الشغل والاوراق المهم وكيف يتعامل مع الاشخاص المهمه الي كان يتعامل ابووه معهم .........."
.
.
.
...::اقووووووووولك يلا قوووم عاد.
....::خلني ادرس عندي اختبار بكرا ماتفهم
...::اللي يسمعك يقول زلمه مصدق حالك لبست هالنظارات على بالك شاطر خلاص
...::اكيد شاطر والا تحسب 84 % اللي يجيبها واحد هين محد يجيبها غير الدوافير امثالي
...::مشاء الله عليك .. تسكتني كذا
...::طلووووووووووووو اسكت اقولك
طلال:ماراح اسكت وبتقوم معي وراسك فوق رجولك.. يلا ولييد عاد تكفى
ولييد : ودي ادرس
طلال : قوم نقز قزتين ونرجع انت غايب اليوم كله يعني عندك وقت
ولييد : همممممممم اذا دام كذا اوكي
طلال:حبيبي انت والله انتظرك تحت عند خالتي
وليد: اوكي ياقلبي البس واجيك .
طلال: يامصصصصصصلك بس
وليد: هههههههههههه "وسكر"
"سكر وليد كتابه ولبس الجاكيت وخذ نظاراته ونزل"
" تحت في الصاله"
ام ياسر: محد مخرب ولدي غيرك
طلال ويصلح جلسته ويتحنحن: افاااااااا ياذا العلم الحييين انا مخربه هو الي مخربني قبل لااخربه
"الا بوصوووول وليييد"
وليد: اقووووووول طلييييل اعقل عن امي لاتقعد تحشي مخها علي يكفي الي فييييه
طلال: ههههههههه الحين انا الي مخرررربك ولا انت مو انت الي قلت لي تعال انا طفشان وابي اطلع وبما انه ماعندك سياره خليتني اجيك مو صح
ام ياسر وهي تشهق : هاااااااااااااااء وليدووو انا اوريك غيااااااااااب مره ثانيه ماااااافيه تَسمع
وليد وهو مفتح عيوونه ع الاخر: انا اورييييييييييك ياطليييييييل يمه ماعليك منه
طلال:حبيبي انا قلت هالكلام جنب خالتي عشان لاتعصب عليك بس انت ذا الحين اظطريتني اقوووله
ولييييييد: ااااه يالنصاااااااب "ويطيح نظره على الكاس الي كانت الخدامه مقدمته لطلال"
وليييد: خلاص طلال مالي خلقك"وهو ماشي ناحيه الكاااس"
طلال ويراقب وليد: وليدوه شناوي عليه
وليد: لا بس عطشت عطشتني من كثر مهاايطك
"وصل ولييد لكاس ويقال انه بيشرب منه وعبا فمه مويه ويطشهااا على طلال"
ام ياسر فتحت عيونه: وليدوووووووووووه ووجع
طلال وهو يقوم مفجوع ومفتح عيونه : اااااااااااه يالحمااااااار
وليد: يلا اذا فيك حييل تغازل الحين بهالخشه ورني شطااااارتك
ام ياسر: اااااااه وليد هذي سواتك
"طلال وكان بياخذ كاس العصيير الا ولييد طاااااااااير لنهاية الدرج"
وليد من فوووق الدرج: ههههههههههه طلال حبيبي شوبيييك
طلال: اكرررررررررهك ياحمار شرهتي عليك جاي بوسع صدرك
وليد: شفتي ياااااايمه ظهر الحق
طلال: لاتحااااااول انا زعلت بجد وبطلع
" وراح ماشي ناحيه الباب"
ام ياسر: حلفت ماتطلع وانت بهالحاله واذا على وليدووه انا اوريك فيه
طلال وهو يناظر ولييد بنص عين: لااعذريني ياخاله يهيني ولدك وانا في بيته
ولييد وهو يضحك : طلالالالالالال استهبل شو بييك
..........:يوووه شصااير وش هالازعاااج
وليد: اوووه شفت ياطلوو صحيت عبييير الله يعينك
عبير: طلال هنا وينه " وجايه تبي تطل "
"الا ووليد يدزها من راسها"
ولييد: هي انتي وينك فيه ماعليك حجاب
عبيير تدزه : اووه الاهو طلال توني متحجبه عنه عادي
"وطلت بوجهها"
عبيير: طلالال وش عندك من صباح الله خير عندنا
طلال ومسوي مستحي: هيييييييي خلوها تغطي عني انا ماحب اشووف البنات
ام ياسر تضحك على ولد اختها : عبيير اعقلي لاتجننين ولد اختي
وليد وعبير يضحكوون
ولييد وهو يرفع نفسه على الدرابزين ويحط يدينه على جوانب فمه عشا يعلى الصوت: اييييييوه اييييوه قال ايش مايحب يشووف البنات اجل وين تبي توديني تقوول تبي توديني اقزز
عبيير: انا عااارفه محد مخرب اخووي غيره
طلال: خااااااالتي شفتي انا ببيتك والاهانه توصلني لمكاااني والله عييب
ام ياسر: عبيروووووووه وليدووووووه ووجع فشلتووني فيه
طلال: لو سمحتي عبير حومتي كبدي بريحه فمك الخايسه قلنا ماتغطين بس زيني خشتك بالكثير غسلي وجهك
عبير: هههههههههههههه كلب وربي انك قم عن وجهي
وليد: هههههههه شفتي فشلتي نفسك روحي فااارقي"ويدزها"
عبير: اقول قم عني انت واياه يا tanagers
طلال: تكفيييييييييييين يااا عشيقه قيس
وليد يصفق: هههههههههه جبتها ..روحي غرفتك عل وعسى تلقين قيسك بأنتظارك
عبير وهي تقلب عيونها بينه وبين طلال: هيهيهي ابداً ماتضحكوون مدري كيف مستحملين بعض
طلال: هههههههه وربي انا الي ارحم وليد كيف يرضى يعيش في بيت انتي فيييه
عبير: tanagers 
"واشرت بيدها ومشت" 
طلال بصوت عالي: ملييييييييييييييييييييققه
"وشوي يوصلهم صفقه بااب قويه"
قاموا يضحكون
ام ياسر: ههههههههه انتوا تجننون بلد فما بالكم ببنتي عبيير
طلال: هههههههههه افا وش سوينا
ام ياسر وتضربه على راسه : انت كله برررررررريئ اسم الله عليك
"وراحت ماشيه للمطبخ"
طلال: هههههههه "ويلف على وليييد" وانت شغلك قدامي
وليد: هييييي ماراح تاخذني معك
طلال: الحين باخذك بس بتشوف وين نتايج فعلتك هذي
ولييد: ههههه تيب يلا
طلال: هي اصبر جيب لي ثوب وانزل
وليد: هههههههههه اوكي
"راح جاب لطلال ثوب و نزل تحت وعطاه وغير طلال على الطاير ومشى وليد ورا طلال فتحوا البوابه الرئيسيه وراحوا ماشيين ناحيه سياره طلال" 
"وليد فاتح عيونه"
وليد: طلالالالالالالالالالالالال غيرت سيارتك يالمعلوووووووووون
طلال بغرور: اي حبيبي هاذيك طفشت منها
وليد: صدق انك خاااااااين"ويغمز" بتخليني اسوقها مثل ذيييك
طلال: تخسسسسسسسي الا انت
وليد: طلالالالال تكفى طول حياتي اتمنى اسوق ((ماي بااخ ))
طلال: الماي باخ مو حق امثالك ال Tanagers على قوله اختك 
وليد: هههههههههههههه يلا عااد بليييز
طلال: شوف الحين لاتحاول بس اذا فكرت اغيرها بعطيك اياها يكون امداك تخلص ثانويه
وليد: افااا ياذا العلم الحين تعطيني بقايا
طلال: وانا شاريها بريالين ولا ثلاث اعطيك تلعب فيها
وليد: ههههه تيب تيب قبلناا اف منك بخيييل
طلال: اااه شوف انت راقب الحركات
وليد كان يناظر بأعجااب
وطلالال كان يضغط زر بالمفتاح عشان تفتح الابواب
وليد: اماااااااااااا عااد
طلال: شرايك..استنى ماشفت شي
وليد: اما ماشفت شي ماشفت
طلال: هههههه ياحليلك صغنوونوو
وليد: هيييييييي ترى فرق السن سنه واحده
طلال: سنه و6 اشهر لو سمحت
وليد وهو يهز براسه: اني واي مايفرق
طلال"ويدزه براسه": مايفرق بعينك
وليد: ههههههه يلا تيب خل نركب
طلال: اوكيششن يلا
"وركبوا السياره وقبل لايسكر الباب شغل على المسجل حده بعدها سكر الباب وقعدوا حول عشر دقايق ماتحركوا كان يوري وليد روعه السياره بعدين تحركوا"*

----------


## منى قلبي

*.
.
.

في احدى مدارس الشرقيه الراقيه في مبناها والي كانت متميزه في القدره على التعليم وتعد من افضل المدارس بالشرقيه من ناحيه التعليم والمبنى والتتصميم ووسائل التعليم ورقي التعامل مع الطالبات ومستواهم الفكري والعقلي
كان ازعاج البنات هنا وهناك كانت السوالف والضحكات تملي اجواء المدرسه الكئيبه ،، بالمدرسه انواع والشكال من البنات في كل مدرسه تلقى البنت العاقل والبنت الرجه والمهايطه وبنت قليله التربيه ماتلقى مدرسه كل بناتها سواسيه
دخلت من بوابه المدرسه بأبتسامه حلووه صبووحيه نادر ماتكون بوججها في مثل هذا الووقت الي هو الصباح المدرسي دخلت وكانت مسبقتها بشوي صديقتها
"هنووووووووووووووووو"
هنوف التفت لمصدر الصوت: وصاايف صبااح الخير
وصايف وهي مبتسمه طول الطريق حتى وصلت لعند هنووف: صباااح النووور
هنوووف: كيييفك؟وش هالمززاج الرايق
وصايف وهي تعدل غرتها: هههههههه انا منيحه لابس نمت بدري امس
هنووف : اهااا عشان كذا انا مانمت الا 2 الا ربع
"وقفهم صوت المشرفه الطلابيه"
بناااااااااات
هنوووف وهي لاويه بزوها: ياشييينها مالي خلقها
وصايف وتربط شعرها: مي توو
هنوف ووصايف قربوا جنب المشرفه
المشرفه الطلابيه: هااه وصايف وش عذرك اليووم
وصايف: لاعااد يا استاذه اليوم ماتأخرت
المشرفه الطلابيه: كووويس والله انتي بمدرسه المفروض 7 الا ربع انتي واقفه عند الطابور ولاتعودتي على انك ماتحظرين الطابور
وصايف وهي تلف بعيونها: يؤ كأنه بس انا الي متأخره شوفي هالجيش مو بس انا استاذه
المشرفه الطلابيه: يلابناااااااااات اسرع شوي كفاايه التأخير
"وكل وحده على حالها مالهم خلقها على هالصباح"
مشت وصايف وهنووف لفوووق دخلوه الصف اتفاجأو بتجمع البنات على طاوله ساره
وصايف لهنوف: شفيهم
هنوف وتهز كتوفها : مدري
وصلت وصايف لطاولتها الي كانت قريبه منهم وحطت شنطتها وهي لسا بعبايتها وراحت لعند البنات
وصايف: شفيييكم "كانت وجيهم ماتبشر بالخيير"
سارا: هاه مافي شي
"ناظرتها وصايف ولفت جهت فرح"
وصايف لفرح: فرووحه شفيكم شصاير
وفي هالوقت وصلت هنووف وحطت يدها على كتف وصايف تبي تسمع السالفه
فرح: هااه مافي شي بس في ارقام تتصل على موبايل سارا صار لها فتره
وصايف:والجديد حتى انا كل يوم رقم يدق علي
سارا بأنفعال شوي: قد اتصل عليك احد هذي الارقام
وصايف تمد يدها: عطيني اشوفها
"ناظرتها وصايف ومدتها لسارا"
وصايف وتأشر على اخر رقم: هذا ابداُ مو غريب علي
سارا: وصاايف تأأكدي
وصايف: لالا تعالي ابداً مو غريب عطيني اياهم واذا رحت اتأكد لك
سارا :اوكي
"وسجلته"
هنوف: حتى انا وصلتني ارقام بس عادي ماكنت ادري انها توصلكم انتوا بعد
سارا: ماتدرون انتوا شقايل لي
"شوي وتدخل العنوود وكانت مبسووطه "
سارا :بس هسس
وصايف: هااااااااي العنووود
العنوود: شفييكم ؟
"وصايف وقالت السالفه لعنوود
العنود ظهر على وجهها ارتباك"
عنود: اشوف الارقام
"سارا وهي تناظر العنوود وعطتها الورقه الي فيها الارقام"
عنود: عطوني هذي الارقام اشوفها اذا كانت توصلني لان انا بعد تجيني ارقام غريبه
سارا: انا اشك بروان..فراح اعطيها الارقام وبفاجئها وبشووف اذا تعرفهم
العنود: لالالا روان لاتعطونها
سارا وهي رافعه حاجب: لييييه؟ خلنا نشووفها
العنود: لالالا خلوني انا بشوف الموضوع
"كل وحده بمكااانها"
قطع عليهم صوت المدرسه وقعدت وصايف وجنبها العنوود
العنوود وهي تجلس: حتى انتي توصلك
وصايف وهي تناظرها من جنب: ايييه
العنود: ورا تناظريني كذاا
وصايف:ولاشي ابد
الاستاذه:وصااايف سارا لهذي الدرجه الموضوع مهم..."ولفت راسها" انتبهوا لأفرقكم
"كان في الصف الاخير كانو البنات مسوين دوشه على السالفه "
وصايف كانت لافه وجهها عند الاستاذه وكانت سرحانه الا وتجيها صفعه على راسها وكانت ورقه كاتبتها لها سارا وبس لفت المس رمتها على وصايف فتحت وصايف الورقه وقرتها
"وصايف لاتروينها العنوود اوكي
best friend اسمعي وصايف انتي تشكيين في العنوود سوري ادري انها ال
حقتك بس لا... خلينا نتكلم بصراحه وقولي قد جاتك ارقام غريبه من الارقام الي رويتك اياها" 
وصايف جلست تفكر"ياربييه شقوول وانا مو متأكده من شي افكاري متشتته "
ردت وصايف وكتبت على الورقه " سارا قلت لك بروح البيت وبتأكد وبعدين اقولك" 
ورسلتها
لفت العنوود على وصايف: وصايف ترى حتى انا توصلني ارقام وتزعجني وترسل لي مسجات
وصايف:اي والله كلنا من تتوقعين
العنوود: مدري يمكن روان
وصايف: والله مدري بس روان انا ما اموون عليها وماعندها رقمي
العنود:يمكن حد عاطها ايااااه
وصايف: تيب بعدين نتفاهم ....
.
.
.
الرياض
الساعه 6:00
المغرب

...: لميس .. لميسوووووووه وينك
لميس: اووووووووووه وش هالكشخه .. على وين ؟؟
....:: وش رايك فيني
لميس: طول عمري اشوفك ملك جمال الكون كله .
...:: ياعمري يالمووووسه الله لايحرمني منك
لميس: ولا يحرمني منك يا اغلى مساعد
مساعد: تكفين ميوس جيبي لي دهن العود
لميس وهي تغمز له : على وين بتروح تخطب شكلك
مساعد : اي خطبه الله يهديك .. بروح زواج واحد من الشباب
لميس بكل حنيه : عقبالك ياخوي
مساعد : تبين اقولك عقبالك انتي .. تحلمين اقول يالمفعوصه
لميس : مقبوله منك يا ... وتسكت لميس فجاءه تذكرت انه اخوها الكبير وهي تحترمه
مساعد : كملي وش كنتي تب تقولين
لميس : كنت بقول ياحبيبي
مساعد : احلفي عاد .. وبعدين بسرعه روحي جيبي العود ما ابي اتاخر.

وراحت لميس تجيب العود ودهن العود لاخوها مساعد اللي كان شخصيه الكل يحترمها واخوانه يحبونه بشكل مو طبيعي مع انه قليل المزح وشخصية كثير جديه لكنه اذا مزح ماينمل من مزحه طيب القلب وفيه شوية غموض يمكن يكون بحياته سر ويمكن لا .. " وصديقه واخوه فيصل مايفترقون عن بعض" .
مساعد بصوت عالي : يلااااااااا يالمووووسه بتاخر كذا
لميس وهي جايه مسرعه: جيت وربي جيت..
لميس وهي تعطر اخوها : مارح تتاخر هذا انا عطرتك وخلصت
مساعد بحنية الاخو : تسلمين ياحلوه
لميس بأبتسامه : الله يسلمك
ويدق جواله
مساعد : هلااااااااا والله بو عبد العزيز
فيصل : هلا بك والله .. يلا لا تتاخر انتظرك تحت
مساعد : خلاص دقايق وانا عندك
فيصل : فمان الله
مساعد: فمان الكريم
وراح مساعد مع صديق عمره يحضرون الزواج
.
.
.
بعــــــد فتره،،،،،
كان يوم الاربعا في هذا اليوم يتقرر ان كل العيله تجتمع على الغدا ويسهرووون بعدها
وكان الاجتماع اليوم في بيت بو نايف ..

وفي بيت بو نايف كانت نجوود فرحااااانه لانها تحب الجمعات والهيصه ومثل عادتها تختار باللبس
بس قررت تلبس برمووودا جينز فاتح مع توب ماسك على الجسم مكرمش وكان فيه كذا لون اخضر عشبي وفيه شغلات صغيره على بنك على تركواز ورفعت شعرها بونيتيه وحطت كحل ازرق وغلوس خفيف
"في الصاله الفوقانيه"
نجوود بصوت عالي: بسوووووووووووووومه بسووومه
بسمه الي كانت ناويه تطلع من غرفتها: ماتعرفين تنادين بهدوء
نجود : بسومه يلا تعالي امي تقول بسرعه والا بتطلع وتكسر راسك
بسمه بأبتسامه ساخره: امي ماتقول كذا يانصاابه
نجود : ههههههههه طيب بسرعه تعالي البنات وصلوا
بسمه : طيب جااااااااااااااااااااااايه يالدبه"وتنفخ خدها"
نجود بعصبيه : دووووووووووبه بعينك
بسمه بدلع : ههههههههههههه يلا نروح تحت
وتروح بسمه مع اختها تحت
.
.
في الصاله
نزلوا نجود مع بسمه ويسلمون على الموجودين
نجود توجه الترحيب لسهر : يالله حيوووووووووووو
سهر : الله يحيك ويبقيييك
نجود : يؤ بيتنا نوووووره زايد بسمه انتي مشغله انوار زياده
سهر بضحكة دلع : هههههههههههه
نجود وتسوي نفسها مصدومه : اووووووووووووووه هذا نووورك اكيد ...حتى بيتنا فاقدك
من زمان ماجيتينا
سهر : ما افضى والله من هالبحوث
نجود : الله واكبررررررر.. وبعدين مانبي سيرة دراسه
غزل : شكل كرتنا طايح كل هذا لسهر
عبير : يلا يلا بنمشي حنا
بسمه : ههههههههه الله يحيكم البيت ماينور الا بوجودكم
نجود : اصلا البيت منور فيني لانورك ولا نورها
نجود وهي تكلم غزل : وشخبارها منووووووووور الدبه
غزل : مبسوووطه والله ماعليها
نجود: امس دقيت عليها وكان مقفل موبايلها
غزل: يمكن مافيه شحن
نجود :والله ياليتها معنا المهم بنات ابي اليووم كله هباال فيه هبااال تكفووووووووووووووون لاني 
week day طفشانه هال
اديم : ايه من جد تكفووون
عبير : ولا يهمك بنسوي حفله ماصاااااااااااااااااااارت كم نجود عندنا ومستعدين ناخذ تهزيئه من الحريم وشوي من العياال هههههههه
"البنات وهم يضحكوون" من جد
ويقطعهم صوت ام نايف : بسمه يمه روحي جيبي الاغراض اللي عند الباب
بسمه : حاضر يمه تامرين امر
وتروح بسمه بتجيب الاغراض وتوصل عند المدخل ويوم جت بتاخذ الاغراض سمعت صوت مو غريب عليها
...:سلوووم حبيبي يلا روح داخل عند ماما
سلمان : تيب بابا
ويلمح سلمان بسمه ويضحك لها
محمد مستغرب : وش فيك سلووومي
سلمان : حالتي بثمه هنا
محمد من ورا الباب : ايووووه .. اهلين بسمه شخبارك ؟
بسمه تلعثمت وارتبكت : الحـ ح مدددلله بخير
محمد : بسمه واللي يعافيك وصلي سلوم لامه لانه ازعجنا
بسمه : حاضر ولايهمك
محمد : تعبناك يابنت العم
بسمه ووجهها شاب نار: لا شدعووووه مافيه تعب ولاشي
محمد : عن اذنك
بسمه : اذنك معك
وراح عنها
بسمه بينها وبين نفسها " ياربييييييييه "وتنفض الافكار من راسها"
وتاخذ ولده سلمان وتحضنه وتحس انه مره قرييب منها والولد الكل يموت عليه بس من سوالفه"

.
.
.

في المجلس
عند الرجال
طلال : منصوووور تكفى دق على سلطان خلنا نقهرره
فيصل : لا حرام عليكم .. اللي هو فيه يكفيه الغربه شينه ياخووك
منصور : هههههههههه مسكين يا اخوي يبون يقهرونك .. والله ما ادق
وليد : دق عاااااااااااد بنسمع صوته وحشنا
منصور : والله انك نصاب .. اعرفك زين تبي تقهره انت مع خويك طلااالوووه
....::من للي يبي يقهر سلطان
"ولفوووووا كلهم مكان الصوت ويووووم شافوه ضحكوا"
طلال: فهمناااااااااا انك صديقه وماترضى عليه المغرورر
...::احترم نفسك عنه عاااد
طلال : ماقلنا شي يابدر بس هو دايم شايف نفسه وحنا قلنا بنكلمه نهبل فيه
بدر : طلال خل عندك ذوق لو سمحت احشم ياولد
طلال : ياثقاله طينتك بس "وخذها بتحدي" ما افهم وش بتسوي
بدر عصب : شي مايسرك سامع
فيصل يحاول يهدي الوضع : بدر وانا ولد عمك ماعليك من هالمراهقين لا تضايق نفسك
بدر : لا ماتضايقت بس ما احب احد يتكلم من وراه وكلام يسم البدن
وليد:فيصل لوسمحت شايفنا ورعان تقول عنا مراهقين
فيصل: طلالالال ولييييد لو سمحتوا وسعو صدوركم
منصور : ماعليك وانا اخوك محد يتكلم عنه وانا موجود وسع صدرك
ويبتسم بدر لكنه عارف ان هالاثنين ماوراهم خير لكنه ابتسم علشان يطمن فيصل ومنصور ومايبي يحط راسه من راسهم وبدر قريب كثير من سلطان ومايرضى احد يجيب طاريه او اي شي ممكن يضايق سلطان
وبعدها راح جلس مع فواز بعيد عنهم
فواز : علامك بدر مو عاجبني
بدر : مدري وش فيني لاتسالني
فواز : افااااااااا وش فيك بس
بدر : تو هالمراهقين جلسوا يتكلمون عن سلطان كلام ينرفز ماقول غير الله يهديهم بس يفكرون الناس كل حياتهم لعب في مزح
فواز : وسع صدرك وماعليك من احد وطلول انا بوريك فيه
بدر حاول يغير الموضوع : بكرا بروح الرياض
فواز : خير ان شاءالله
بدر : الخير بوجهك عندي كم شغله وراجع
فواز : تروح وترجع بالسلامه

وفواز هاوش اخوه طلال على انفراد وطلب منه انه يعتذر من بدر وطلال يشوف انه الموضوع عادي لكن فواز اصر عليه انه يعتذر هو مع وليد وراح وليد وحب راس اخوه واعتذر منه هو مع طلال وبدر لان قلبه مسامح عذرهم وانتهى الموضوع بهدوء ردت المياه لمجاريها وبعدها جلست العيله تتغدا وكانوا مبسوطين وسوالف وضحك وبعدها جابوا القهوه والحلى*

----------


## منى قلبي

*.
.

...::فاتك ياسهر والله انه تغير
سهر:لا انا ما احس انه تغير يمكن لاني ماشفته من زمان
...::لا تغيررررر كثير صار حلووووو ومسوي سكسووكه تجننن مخففها واااه فديتووه
سهر :وبعد
...:ويهبل
سهر بضحكه : وبعد
...::ههههههههههههههه مابي شكلك مو مصدقتني
سهر : هههههههههه
...::ابي اشوووووووفه قومي نطل عليهم
سهر : ولو شافنا احد
...:: يوووووووووووه يعني ما اشوفه "وحنيت شفايفها على تحت"
سهر: عبيروووووووووووه وش فيك انجنيتي
عبير: لا بس قهر ابي اشوفه
سهر : ماراح تشوفينه انتهى الموضوع
وتقطع كلامهم نجود: بنااااااااااااااات عندي فكررررررررره
غزل : يا ام الافكار وش عندك
نجود بنظره: لا تستهينين فيني ترى اهوون
عبير ببتسامه كبيره : كملي وش عندك
نجود ترفع خشمها : كم تعطوني واقول
عبير : ربع ريال
سهر : نص .. من يزيد
نجود عصبت : الشرهه مو عليكم على اللي يفكر لكم بس انتوا الخسرانين
سهر : هههههههههههههه تعالي نمزح معك شنسوي صايره بززر
نجود : ها وصايف اليوم مو معنا انتي بالمره وش رايك اقول فكرتي والا لا؟
وصايف : هههههههههههههه لا معكم
سهر تغمز لها : ايه باااااااااااااين .. يبيلك جلسه
وصايف : ليه
نجود : لانك تسرحين كثير .. شكلك عاشقه
وصايف : ياااااااااااااااااااااااليت هو حاصل "وترجع بشعرها لورا"
عبير : نجووووووووووود بتقولين والا كيف
نجود : الفكره انه العيال طالعين
وسكتت تبي تحمسهم
عبير بحماس : كملي لاتسكتين
نجود : امممممممممممم يعني نروح نلعب في الخيمه سوني و وررقه
البنات كلهم : وااااااااااااااااااااااااو يلا نروح
.
.
.

وفي مجلس الحريم
ام فيصل : والله فرحنا يوم مسك ياسر مكان ابوه
ام متعب : والله انه رجال والنعم منه .. الله يوفقه
ام ياسر حابسه دموعها ماتبي تخرب جمعتهم : امييين يارب والله فرحت يوم قالي
ام فواز : امين يستاهل والله
ام فيصل : الحمدلله انه قرر يمسك الشغل يمكن ترتاح نفسيته
ام ياسر بحسره على نفسها وعلى ولدها : الحمدلله .. والله من توفى ابوه ماشفنا ضحكته
ام فيصل : عقبال ماتفرحين بزواجه يارب
ام محمد وهي تغير الموضوع : وين البنات مالهم حس
ام نايف: الظاهر بيجلسون بالخيمه لان العيال راحوا
ام محمد : تدرون ان هالصيف بيكون بس شهرين
ام فواز : ليه طيب؟
ام محمد: عشان السنه الجايه يقولون بيخلون رمضان مع الاجازه
ام نايف: شي طيب والله
ام محمد: اي والله.. بس ودي اروح لسلطان هالصيف
ام نايف: يمديك شهرين
ام محمد : ماخبر لان بومحمد يقول هالصيف مقررين نسافر جماعي بس على وين مدري.. وماظن انه بيكون في وقت اروح لسلطان ..وحنا بنداوم قبل المدارس بثلاث اسابيع تقريبا يعني ابد مايكفي
الكل: الله يسهل اموره ويرجع سالم لك
ام محمد:الله يسمع منكم..
.
.
.
اديم كانت متربعه ورافعه نفسها فوق رجلينها: بفوووووووووووز باركولي
بسمه : استني شوووي وتشوفين سيارتي وراااااااااااك
وكانوا البنات منقسمين فريقين
فريق الدلع :اديم وغزل وسهر وعبير ونجود
فريق الخرش :بسمه وصايف و جنى ونجوى زوجة محمد
ونجلا هي اللي تسجل النقاط لانها حامل وتبي ترتاح
نجلا : عليكم اسماء فرق هبله مثلكم
نجود : مقهورررره ياربي منك تقول تبي ترتاح وهي اصلا ماتعرف تلعب
نجلا : نجييييييد ترا بنقص من فريقكم وهذا اخر شوط لكم وبنغير اللعبه ترا .
بسمه وهي تنقزز: وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا او فزنا فزنا
نجلا تقول النقاط :
فريق الخرش 6
وفريق الدلع 4
جنى : خلوووووا دلعكم ينفعكم
سهر : من زينكم عاد
نجوى : الضحك يعتبر ريااااااااااضه
سهر : اسكتي بس عن الفلسفه
جنى: شرايكم نلعب لعبه الاغاااني
وصايف: هههههه اكيد عشان تفوووزين
نجلا : يلا يلا واول حرف هوووو حرف النون اول حرف من اسمي
والدور يبدا من وصايف
وصايف وهي تفكر: نوووووووون نوووووووووون نسيت الناس والدنيا وجيتك يكفيني عن العالم حنانك
اللي بعدي حرف الكاف
بسمه : كذا من ربي حبيته .. بسرعه يوم لاقيته ..
نجوى : حرف الهاء يووووووه صعب
هذاك اللي تبي له الخير عشق غيرك وصار للغير
سهر : مغبررررره يانجوى على هالاغنيه
نجلا : احمدوا ربكم .. بالموت لقيتها سهر لاتضيعين الوقت ترا محسوب لك وقت
نجوى تحسب لسهر : 10
9
8
7
6
سهر بغرور ومبسوطه لانها عرفت اغنيه قامت تغني وترقص : رووووح ورووح ابعد بدنيااااااك يامتعبن قلبي بصدك
نجوى وهي ترفع يدينها لفووق يقال انها طايره: كل يوم فعمري بيعدي وانت معايا .. فيك بحس اني بزيد احساس جوايا
البنات يضحكون " ههههههههه يقال انها داخله جو"
سهر : عاشت الليسا وين محمد يسمعك بس
نجوى : فديته يحب يسمعني اغني
سهر: قولي محوومه كبده
ضربتها نجوى وضحكوا البنات
"اختفت البسمه من شفايفها وماتدري ليه"
نجوى: يلا عبير دورك
عبير : اي حرف
نجوى : حرف الالف يلالالا
بعد شوي
سهر: يلالالالالالالالالالا 9..8
عبير وهي تحرك شعرها: القلب سلم لك أمره
في حالتي إنتا أدرى
يلي حنانك و طيبك
تنحط عالجرح يبرى
غزل : مره ثانيه الف بعد
همممممممممممم
آه من قلــب غدا حبــه جنوني
وآه من خلن على بالي طــرا
ههههههههههههه وراكم وراكم الالف
اديم :حرفي مايصعب علي
وبغني مقطع طويل بعد لانه حرفي
أموت أنا.....أدوخ أنا......والله ميت فيه.......
تحبه....؟ بعقلي و قلبي وروحي ياعلني ماابكيه....
هلي تكفون خلوني معه ولاتلوموني....
هلي ماأريد أنا غيره ولايغني أحد عنه,,,,,
وكملوا الجلسه وهم يلعبووووون واول وحده طلعت بسمه واللي فازت جنى
ويدق جوال غزل وترد
غزل : هلاااااااااا والله هلاااااااااااااااا حبيبي
...::غزل حبيبتي
غزل بدلع : امرني ياقلبي
والبنات كلهم فاتتحين عيونهم ع الاخر
......::اقووووووووول لا يكثر اطلعوا لان حنا وصلنا
غزل : فوووووووووواز عاد لاتفشلني انا اختك
فواز : هههههههههههههههههه طيب يا اختي ياحلوه يلا اطلعوا لان الشيوخ اللي هم انا واللي معي وصلنا
غزل: اووووووووووووووووكي
وتسكر منه
غزل : يلا بنااااااااااااااااااااااااات العيال وصلوا قوموا نطلع

"شالوا قشهم البنات وقاموا "

.
.
.
تحت سماء لندن وفي new casteL وبعيد عن اجواء الفرح والهيصه نحلق بكم الي الشقه الصغيره وعصافير السعاده تحلق على شبابيك الشقه الصغيره الي كانت عارمه بالفوضى والحوسه في كل ناحيه من نواحي الشقه رنين سحري في أذني سلطان اللي كان منزعج بعض الشيئ
"الحياه البعيده عن الموطن والهجره عن الوطن هي الغربه بذاتها هذي الحياه صعبه صعبه
وماعتقد اني بكمل مشواري انا اغترربت كثير عن ديرتي ماكان بأرادتي كان هذا طلب الوالد هو الي خلاني اضحي بأهلي ونااااااسي وكل الي يحبوووني واجي اكمل دراستي هنا عمي راح حتى بدون ما اودعه كيف حال اهلي بعده لسا هم على نفس الحال او تحسنت الاجواء عندهم مهما يحاولون يخبوون عني فأنا احس بهم قلبي وروحي معهم بس جسدي هنا مع هالاوربيين ،، من الي يقول وهو وسط اهله وناسه انا غريب عن اهلي ،، اثاريهم ماجربوا غربه الوطن الي هي من اقسى انواع التغرب"
"كان غااافي وهو على الافكااار هذي"
قام وكل امراض الدنيا يحس فيها ايش هذي النومه الكئيبه طل على الشباك ها هي قطرات الندى تنساب بكل رقة على بتلات الورد لتعلن عن إشراقة يوم جديد بعد مضي ليلة ممطرة "يعني مافي ارجع انام ياربييييه .. احس بتعب فضيع ومافيني اقوم برجع انام ماني بمداوم اليووم" 

غط راسه لمده 5 دقايق الا وصوت تليفووونه يملي الشقه الصغيره الي كانت هادئه ولاحركه فيها
"اووووووووه شهالحااله وربي لو شيما بكسر التليفوون على ظهرها"
يرد بدون مايشوف الاسم
سلطان: نعمممم نعمممم
......::شو هالصووت اخيييي بسك رقااااد شو فخاااره نوووم
سلطان: غييييييث واللي يعافيك كل تعب الدنيا فيني ظهري منكسسر ماني بقادر اقوووم
غيث: شو هالرمسه ياريااال شو ماتقدر تقووم صج انك مبزاااي قم
سلطااااان: ههههه غيث وربي مافيني اضحك مع اني مافهمت ولاكلمه بس بقوم وامري لله اعرفك بتزعجني بصووتك وماراح تخليني انام
غييث: يلالالا شيماء تترياك هههههههههه
سلطان: غيثوووووووووووووه شفيك ناشب لي يلا مسود الويه ههههههههه
غيث: هههههههه انا اروايك انت تعال ويصير خيير وان ماخليتها تنشب لك ماكون بو مطر
سلطان: ههههههههه يلا يلا
"وقام بكسسل وراح ياخذ له دش وبعدها طلع من الحمام وماعليه الا تول ياخي حتى لبس مالي خلق 
blover gap اللبس اووه بس بلبس 
مع جينز وبسس حتى شعري ماني بمسرحه بلبس الهات طول اليوم 
لبس واخذ مفتاح سيارته واخذ نظارته ولبس شنطته الي كانت على الجنب لملم الاغراض الي حولها ودخلها فيه وطلع من الشقه حتى بدون يقفل ورااه..... 
"وصل عند الحرم الجامعي وعطى كول حق صديقه غيييث
(غيث شخصيه اماراتيه وهو من اعز اصدقاء سلطان مزوووحي كثير ووراعي وناسه ويحب الكل بعكس سلطان اللي يشوف الناس من فوق ...صدق انه شخصية تتمتع بالطيب ولكن يتخللها الغرور بدرجه كبيره اما غيث الناس عنده اهم من نفسه ومايشوف احد من فوق واقرب شخص له سلطان) 
سلطان: هلا غيث وينك فيه
غيث : بالكافتريا 2 طاوله على اليمين
سلطان : اوكي دقايق واكون عندك .
"وبعدها وصل سلطان للقروب"
غيث : مرحبااااااااااااااا مليووون ولايسدن
سلطان بلهجه اماراتيه : مرحبا الساااااااااااع خوووويه
غيث : ههههههههههههههه فديت هالرمسه ياربيييه
سلطان : حبيبي والله ويلف على الشباب
heeey guyz how are u
Kait: fine sultan how about u why u are laiet?
سلطان:I slepd so laite cuz that a I didn’t wake up early
Kait: hmmm ok
غيث: سلطان شو ماطلبت لك
سلطان: الله لايهينك روح جيب لي تكفى وربي تعبااان
غيث: ولايهمك بس شيل النظاره جي يالس لي بها
سلطان: هههههههه عيوني الله لايوريك
Kait:sultaaan 3’eeth talk in engilsh
غيث: هااي النشبه هب انا
ضحك سلطان وغييث راح يجيب الفطور حق سلطان وبعد مارجع كملت الشله وكان فيها خليجين وقعدوا يسولفون
سلطان: شعندك سلووم تتبسم
سالم:انت ماتدري من الي يايه
سلطان وهو ينقز: لاعاااااااااااد
"قاموا يضحكون الشباب"
غيث: انت الي يبته لنفسك
سلطان: وانا ادري بيصير لي كذا انا رحمتها بس وماتسوى علي
سالم: هش هش هي على وصوول
وشوي وتوصل
......: هاااااااااي قايز
how are u
الشبااب:fine how about u
iam fine...:: 
سلطاااان شخبارك شعندك ماترد على تليفوناتي
سلطان: لا بس كنت تعبان وبالعاسر مداوم اليوم
...:اي خفت عليك
سلطان: لاعادي honey 
غيث: شيماء شحال الكويز درستيه زين انشاء الله"ويغمز لسلطان"
شيماء: يعني نص ونص
سالم: شفييج ياشيماء لازم تشدين على نفسج انتي متغربه عشان تدرسين مو تلعبين
شيماء : سلطان قوم خل نطلع نشم هوى عن هالكفتريا الي تجيب المرضplzzz 
سلطان: حبيبي خل نقعد هنا مافيني حيل امشي
شيماء: شفيك سلطان حالك ابد مو عاجبني رحت الطبيب
سلطان: لابس هو قل نووم وارهااق بس
شيماء: طيب روح جييك"تشيك"
سلطان يبتسم: ولايهمك ياعيون سلطان كم شيماء عندي
شيماء تشققت: تسلم لي اوكي اجل انا كلاسي يبدى الحين اجووفك بعدين اوكي
سلطان: فماان الله
شيماء:byyye guyz
"وراحت"
سالم: ههههههههه سليطيين حرام عليك الي تسويه فيها
سلطان: شسوي تكسر خاطري وبعدين هي الي جابته لنفسي ولا هي مصدقه اني احبها انا صحيح احترمها ومراح أأذيها لانها خليجيه من لحمي ودمي بس مو لدرجه اني احبها انا احاول اعوضها غياب اهلها هذا وحنا عيال ماحنا قادرين نمسك نفسنا فمابالك بنت متغربه وهي بهالسن وانا احاول انه محد يقرب جنبها او يفكر يأذيها فقط لاغير وهي براحتها تفهم علاقتنا مثل ماتحب
"بكلامه هذا سكت الكل"
جاسم: عااااااااااااااااااش سليطيين عااش
"سلطان اكتفى بأبتسامه الغرور "
سالم: تعجبني غيرتك على بنات ديرتك
سلطان ويأشر على خشمه : احم احم شوفوا الغرور واصل لخشمي لاتزيدووني
غيث: ههههههههههه اي والله صج خلووه
سلطان: متى يبدى الكلاس
سالم: بعد ربع ساعه
سلطان وهو يناظر غيث: لو ادري انه يبدى هذا الوقت كان نمت ابرك لي من مقابلكم
غيث: عشان شوي تصحصح
سلطان: شكرا ما ابي اصحصح مره ثانيه بقفل الموباايل
غيث: انت جرب
سلطان رافع حاجب: لاوالله
غيث: هههههههههه شوبلاك يارياال صاير جبرييت
سلطان: مدري احس ماني برااايق
غيث: طيب طيب سكتنا
"وقعدوا يسولفون وبس قرب الوقت راحوا يمشون للكلاس"

.
.
.
فتحت الجهاز وقبل لاتدخلmsn
فتحت المنتدى وسجلت دخوول وتنط بشاشه الكمبيوتر نافذه صغيره تشير انه في 3 رسايل جديده فتحت صفحه الصندوق الوارد وتلاقي كلهم من مرسل واحد"لسعة شوق" وقالت بخاطرها"ههههههه ياحليها والله اني صفطت امها " ودخلت على الرساله ولقت مكتوووب فيها
"السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرحبا اختي كيفك؟ عساك بخير؟
سوري اذا فيه ازعاج لاني ارسلت لك
بس انا لاحظت من يوم ماسويت لك ادد مدري اذا كنتي حذفتيني اولا ؟؟
بس انا حبيت اتطمن عليك واتمنى نك بخير
مع الف سلامه
اختك:لسعه شووق"
msn ماردت على المسج قالت بتكلمها ف
"وبسسسرعه سوت
.....يووووووه فشششله وربي تحزن sign in"

You have resaved nudge
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
يالله حيوووووووو ارحبواااااااااااا

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

هلا ياقلبووو هلا

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

هلا انتي *_^ كيييفك وييييييينك مادخلتي ارسلت لك مسج في المنتدى

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

اي سووروي والله مادخلت النت لاني كان عندي كوز هاليومين وماقدرت ادخل

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

انا اسسسفه سوري ماكنت اعرف ادري اني ازعجتك بالمسج

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

لالالالا عادي وش دعوىى المهم شخبارك انتي؟

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

انا بخير غلالاي ..الا ماقلتي لي شسويتي بالكويز

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

كووويس والله ماشي الحال

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

هو انت وين تدرسين؟

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

انا ادرس بجامعه سعود هنا بالريااض

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

اووووه ياهلالالالا والله بأهل الريااض

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

ههههههه لا سمي على عقلك انا مو من اهل الرياض بس انا ساكنه بالرياض فتره وبسس

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

يؤؤؤ ليييه؟

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

انا عايشه مع خالتي بس انا من اهالي الشرقيه واااااااااه فديتهم وحشووني مررره

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

اووووه ياحليك ويالهلا بأهل الشرقيه تومانورت الرياض ههههههه ادريبي نصابه لا انا من اهل الرياااض

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

هههههههه هلا بك والله ماقلتي لي انتي وين تدرسين

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

"ارتبك الطرف الثاني " انا ادرس طب

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

اووووه ماشااء الله ياحليلك واللله

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

هههههههه عندنا وعندكم خيير اقوول برررب
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
اوووكي تيت*

----------


## منى قلبي

*" راحت تسولف مع اصحابها ومرت ربع ساعه يمكن ولسعه شوق مارجعت كتبت مسج لها انها لازم تطلع وتشوفك بعدييين وبس وطلعت"
طلعت ودقت على اختها غززل
وصلها صوت خرشه ودجه تحمسسست وحست عيونها بتدمع من كثر ماهي مشتاقه لاهلها وجمعاتهم ولعبهم وهبالهم وكل شي تذكرت انه هذا الاربعاء الي كل العايله تنتظر عشان يتجمعون ويناقشون احوال العايله وفيها يلتقون ببعض
غزل: يااااااااااللله حيوووووووو فديتك توني اطريك والله
منار وهي تصارخ : تحشوووووووووون فيني حطيني على السبيكر حطييني
غزل وهي تحطها: بنااااااااات هدوووء منار تبيكم
البنات: هااااااااااااي منووور شخباااارك
منار: تماااااااااام والله وش تحشوون فيني هااه
اديم: ههههههههههه والله مانحش بس نتذكر هبالك
منار: فديتكممممم وحشتوووووووووووووني
عبير: منووور هذي الاغنيه بأيش تذكرك
"وتاخذ الموبايل من غزل وتقربه ناحيه التلفزيون ويوصل منار صوت روبي ليه بيداااري كده ولا داري كده ولا ده ............ "
منار: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه عبيييييييير بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييز
عبير: ههههههههههههههههههههههه اقول للبناات اقووووووووول
منار: عبيرووووووووووووووه بذبحك وانا ربي ليه بلاني فيك بالذاات شمعنى لو بسووم قلنا يمكن الا هي وينها
وصل منار صوت بسمه العذب: هااااااااااااي منووووره
منار: يحييييييييييييييهم يانااااااااااس الذووووق
بسمه تضحك بحياء: هههههههههههه
"والبنات يضربون فيها"
اديم: مالت عليك
ممنار: هههههههههههه تغارييين
اديم: تخسسسسسسسين بس كل تسوي دلوعه
بسمه: اديمووووووووووووووه بزعل عليك
سهر: هههههههههه تكفون ولازعلتها
منار: سهررررررر افاا ولاتسلمين
سهر: ههههههههههه وربي ميته ضحك عليكم شخبارك يادبه وحشتيني
منار:كلكم وحشتوووني
"وقعدت تسولف معهم"
" بعد ربع ساعه "
"اعتلى المساجد نداء الحق في مساجد الخبر يشير بأنه دخل وقت صلاه المغرب .. راحوا العيال الى الصلاة .. اخذوا في ترديد النداء والاستغفار .. صلى الامام بهم وكان من المأمين الي يحفظون القران في قلوبهم ياللله صوته ما احلاه جمله الله في اروع مايكون تسمعه لتقى عذوبته في قلبك قبل سمعك فقد كان مِن مَن يحفظون القران في قلوبهم"
اما من ناحيه البنات بعد ماصلوا ورجعوا كانوا قاعدين في الصاله ونجوى ونجلا مع الحريم في الخيمه يريحون شوي في الجلسه العربيه
ترررررررررن ترررررررررررن
سكت الكل..رفعت جوالها..ناظرت الرقم... دارت الدنيا براسها..توترت...نشف ريقها.. قلب وجهها رفعت عيونها..وكانوا البنات يناظرونها بتعجب من داق عليها وخلاها تقلب كذا تشجعت وردت
....: السلام عليكم
........: وعليكم السلام اختي وصايف فيه
وصايف ارتجفت اطرافها وفي بالها ياويلك مني سويتيها: اخوي غلطان بالرقم
" وسكرت"
نجود ببساطه: وصايف ماتسوووى عليييك كل هذا عشان حد غلط بالرقم
وصايف: افففففففففففف " وقامت"
"البنات يناظرون في بعض شفيها"
اديم: وصايف نجود ماقالت شي وين رايحه
وصايف بأنفعال بغير عادتها : بطلع برا بشم هوا تبون تطلعون قوموا"ورمت جوالها فوق مكانها عشان محد يشك بشي"
"شافوها البنات ووافقوها الراي وطلعوا معها واخذوا شيلهم لو كان فيه عيال"
"في الحووش"
طلعوا البنات بالحوش يشموون هواا وقعدوا قدام المسبح

كانت كل وحده فيهم ساكته وسارحه بخيالها الجو في الشرقيه هالوقت تمر عليه نسمااات هواا قد تكون حاره او بارده او معتدله او حتى مغبره تعودوا عليه لدرجه لو يزيد البرد حبتين عندنا تشوفين انواع الامراض تعودوا عليها بحرها بغبرته بنسماته العذبه
جنى وهي تقطع حبل تفكيرهم: عبير بشري لحقتي عليه ركبتي معه..؟؟
عبير معقد حواجبها: منهو؟
جنى: هو فارس الاحلام عسى لحقتي على حصانه"وتضحك وضحكوا البنات"
عبير وعيونها تلمع من الحيا: جنىىى كفي عني الحين بس انا الي سارحه
جنى: هههههههه بس كل واحد تفكيره غير تلقين ونجود تفكر بملابس يوم السبت وتلقين غزل تحفظ المكان عشان تروح تصمم مثله وتلقين بسمه تناظر شي عشان ترسمه ههههههه وانتي تركضين ورا فارس الغفله
"ضحكوا البنات عليها"
اديم: قوموا نقعد معهم بالخيمه
جنى:ياحبك لسوالف الحرريم
اديم: احلى من سوالفك يلا
سهر: يلالالا
وصايف بتصريفه : انا بروح اشرب الدوا حقي اوكي
اديم: اي دوا
وصايف بنظره: حق الحديد
اديم: وتوك تفكررين
وصايف بانفعال: لابس احس نفسي دايخه لايكون الدم نازل
بسمه بحنان: من جد وصايف حالك مو عاجبني
"ابتسمت وصايف وراحت "
"قاموا البنات وراحوا الخميه "
ام فواز:ياحيالله هالبنااااات شخباركم وينكم فيه
سهر: كنا برا ع المسبح يجنن الهوا
ام محمد: وين يجنن وهالرطووبه
جنى : ياحلاتها والله
ام فواز بنظره تفحصيه: ماشاء الله اديم كم اي سنه انتي الحين؟
ادي\م بحيا:توني سنه اولى
ام فواز: ياحليلك الله يوووفقك عقبال ما اشوفك عروسه انشاء الله
غزل: يمممه وانا
"ضحكوا البنات"
بسمه: يالمطفوووقه تبين تعرِسين؟
غزل وهي تضحك : هههههههههههه لالا
الجده: انا ادري عنها والله زمن اول حنا نستحي نجيب طاري الزوج
غزل: جدتتتتتتتتي لاتكفيين "وتلف على البنات" ههههههه بنات امي طفشتني من اقول عن واحد ياملحه ولا شي عادت لي موال اوول
"الحريم جلسوا يضحكوون"
الجده وتضحك على البنات: انا اوريك يامسوده الوجه استحي على وجهك
سهر: الله يهديك ياجدتي زمن اول غير
ام فيصل: لاغير ولا شي من هالقيل انتوا بنات هالجيل ينخاف منكم
نجود تشهق: افااااااااا شدعوووى
سهر: عاد انتي تسكتين"وتضحك"
نجود: هيهيهيهي مايضحك
سهر: هههه امزح شفيك
نجود"لفت وجهها عنها"
اديم:الموووهم
" وقطع عليهم صوت حنحنه"
.....: ياااااااااولد
ام محمد: استنى شوي"وتلف ع البنات" تستروا يابنات
"لبسوا البنات شيلهم منهم من كان متحجب منهم من كان متلثم "
دخلو الششبااب
الجده: اقلطوا اقلطوا ياعساااي مانحرم من هالقبله ياربي عقبال ماشوفكم معاريس
طلال: واااااااااي فديتها انا ياناااااااااااس
الجده: منهي منهي
طلال: هو في حد غيرك يهواه هالقلب"ويأشر على قلبه"
منصور وهو يحب راس جدته :ههههههه ماعليك منه ياجده تلقينه حافظ هالكلام كله صم من كثر مايسمعه كل يووم
وليد بأثبات: هههههههههههههههههههه فهذي صدقت
طلال ومسوي بريئ: افااااا ياجده تصدقين فأصغر احفااادك
ام فيصل: توها تقول عيال هالجيل ينخاف منهم
"قعدوا يضحكون"
الجده: اقعد ياعساي فداك"تقصد ياسر"
منصوور: لاتصدق نفسك واجد
ياسر: احم "وابتسم لجدته وقعد عندها وساسرها بصوت مسموع " مشكلتهم يغارون مني شسووي
ام ياسر: منصووور اعقل عن ولدي
طلال: انا ياخاله مدري شلون تتحملين تجلسين معه
ام ياسر: واااااااي فديت ولدي انا
ياسر"يراقب الوضع بهدووء"
ام فيصل: وين مشااري اجل وبدر
فيصل: هذاهم بالطريق شوي بيجوون
"طلال لف يناظر البنات"
طلال ويسوي نفسه منفجع: بسسسسسم الله كلكم بنااااااااااات من وين طلعتوا
"ضحكوا عليه"
ام ياسر: صل على النبي على بناتي
طلال: هههههههه من وين بتجيبون لهم رجاجيل
ام فيصل: طلييل ووجع بناتنا يستحوون
ام فواز : الله يسلمكم انتوا بس اختاروا
طلال: اهئ اهئ لاتضحكيني يا ام "ويحك راسه " انتي ام مين شيلي هالبرقع بس
"ضحكوا عليه"
فواز:احششم ياولد
وليد يغير الموجه : لامعه حق من وين بتلقون لهم
الجده: الله يسلمكم
طلال:لالالا الله لايبلاني بوحده منهم قولوا امييين
عبير بأنفعال: من حلاتك يالشيييييفه
"لفوا عليها"
استحت ونزلت راسها
طلال: ههههههههههه اقول انا وينها اثاريها متلثمه عبيروه لايكون حاطه عينك على واحد من هذوول شسالفه غطاك تشيلين عن ناس وتغطين عن ناس"ويغمزز"
"ضحكوا عليه"
فواز:وبعدين معـك انت
ياسر: اعققققققققل عن اختي
فيصل: طلال زايدين جرعتك اليووم لالا شكلك شارب شي على الحكي الي تقطه
ام فواز: عاد مردك لها
طلال يضحك : من زينها عااد ام كشششه "ويضحك وبسرعه يغير السالفه " اااااااااه ايوا ياعمه شخبارك"يضيع السالفه وكان يناظر ام محمد"
ام محمد: انت اكبر لووقي لاتكلمني
طلال: ههههههههه افاااااااا بس فديت هالعيووون انا بس
فواز: طلال شهالكلام
ام محمد تضحك عليه : وه وه لاتطالعني مانيب حلال عليك
طلال: ههههههههههه وي تراك زوجه عمي.. وينه هو بس كان مايخلي لي اثر عالى هالوجود
"ضحكوا عليه"
ام فواز: ماعليكم منه لوووقي
فواز بأمر: طلال عاد اعقل صير رجال
طلال: اففففف وليد قم نطلع قايل لك هالمكان مو من مستوانا
الجده: ااااااه ياقليل الحيااا صدق ماتستحي
طلال: هههههههه استهبل شو بكي انتي
ولييد: يلالالا
الجده: ياسلام جاهز للطلعه لعنبوك ماتشتاق لجدتك ماتشاق خير شر
وليد: افاااااا الحين انا ما اسأل يكفيني اشوف وجهك كل اربعا
"ضحكوا عليه"
فيصل: ههههههههه من وين جايبين هالكلام انتوا
الجده: خلووه انا اوريييه قليل الخاتمه
وليد: اسف شدعوى"وراح لجدته وباسها على خشمها"
الجده: وخر عني وخر
وليد ويبي يضمها وهي تبعد عنه
ياسر: هههههههههه وليدووه ووجع وخر عنها
فيصل:خل يدلعهاا هالقمر يانااااس
"وشوي وصلوا الشباب البقيه وسلموا وجلسوا بعد ماطلعوا طلال ووليد"
"عند البنات"
عبير: اديم مو كن وصايف تأخرت
اديم: اي والله بروح اشوفها لاتجي بدون طرحه
"بوقتها دخلت وصايف بهدوء وكانت حاطه يدها بجيبها الديرتي جينز وماشيه بسرحان دخلت والكل سكت "
"الشباب يناظرون بعض مشاري وفيصل طاح وجههم
كلهم تبلعموا ماعرفوا شيقولون والجده مانتبهت "
.........: وصااااااااااايف
رفعت وصايف راسها ببرود وانصقعت من الي شافته
وصارت تلف بنظرها يمين ويسار
.........وهو يلف على الشباب: احلف انت واياه غض بصركم
فيصل عصب : مشاري على هووونك شوي شوي
وصايف وعيونها تلمع: اوووووووووووه مانتبهت
مشارري: فارقي عن وجهي
فيصل: مشااااااااري احشمني تراها دخلت بالغلط ومانتبهت
مشاري وهو نار الغيره تاكله : والحين انتبهت ولسا واقفه
وصايف وهي رايحه مهروله
ام فيصل: مشاري يمه هد اعصابك مانتبهت
الجده: منهي
مشاري: اوووووه "وطلع برا"
ام فيصل: الله يعيني عليه هالولد
ياسر: هدي ياخاله
"وكان الوضع هادي بالخيمه"
منصور: الا حنوونتي ماقلتي لي مين بيرجعك الرياض
الجده: والله تركي قال بيجي عنده كم شغله بيخلصها وبياخذني معه
مشاري: شعندك لايكون ناوي توصلها
منصور: هههه شي زي كذا
الجده: عسى عمرك طويل مابي اكلف عليكم تركي بياخذني
منصور: الاتركي شخباره
الجده: ابد ماعليه زوود
"استأذنوا الشباب بعد فتره طبعا تغيرت الاجواء بعد دخلت وصايف... وطلعوا "
اديم: اففففففف يقهرررر ماتسوى عليها
بسمه: ياحياااتي ياوصاايف
نجود: بس كبرها مشااري
غزل: الله يهديه
"قعدوا شوي بعدها طلع كل واحد بيته وبالنسبه لوصايف طلعت بدون ماتنطق اي كلمـــه "
في سياره بدر كان ماخذ اهله وياسر مع منصور
ام ياسر: عبير دنو متى نامت ؟
عبير: مدري واللله كانت تلعب ونامت بالصاله
ام ياسر: ااهااا
عبير: بدق على اديم اشوف شخبار وصايف
"وبدر كان ساكت وكسرت خاطره وصايف ماهانت عليه بنت عمه تتهزء قدام العايله كلها"
ام ياسر: بس مشاري كبرها البنت بالغلط دخلت ماتسوى عليها
بدر: يمه بدر غيور على خواته بطريقه مو طبيعيه
ام ياسر: اي مايخالف مو لهذي الدرجه عااد حسيت البنت طاح وجهها
"قطعهم صوت عبير"
عبير: الووووو
اديم: ياهلا والله
عبيير: كيفك
اديم: توني مفااارقه وجهك شتبيين
عبير: ههههههه مالت عليك مابيك انتي ابي اسأل عن وصايف
اديم: والله وصلنا وطلعت فوق ولاتكلمت بكلمه
عبير: تيب روحي لها شوفيها
اديم: لاتلقينها معصبه خل بكرا اكلمها
عبيييير: اها اجل يلا ضفي وجهك
اديم: مالت علييك"وسكرت"
عبير: هههههههه ماعندها وقت
.
.
.


يتبــــــــــع،،
توقعـــــــاكم؟؟
تــــــــــركي وهو الشخصيه الجديده... وش دوره في القصه؟
وصــــــــايف شاللي صار بالمدرسه خلاها تترتبك من اي رقم غريب والسبب الي خلاها مكتئبه؟
الاهل وش ممكن يكون دورهم بالقصه الي قد يكون يخرب احد احلام بطلاتنا الي راح تتعرفون عليهــــــــــم؟*

----------


## بنت نصر الله

مشكوووورهـ خيتووو يالله كمليهاا 

وننتظرك ...

----------


## منى قلبي

مشكوووورة على المرور بنت نصر الله 

وان شاء الله الحين اكملهاا

----------


## منى قلبي

*الجزء الثاني
الفصل الثاني

بعد الحصه الثالثه
"دق جرس الفسحه وانقضوا البنات الي الساحه وبكل حماااس على المقصف وبدا يعلى صراخ البنات في كل انحاء المدرسه"
نزلوا كل شله وصايف تحت وقعدوا في المكان الي تعودوا يجلسوون فيه ومحد كان يقدر ييقعد عليه لانه انكتب بأسمهم تقريبا جلست العنوود بعد ماعطت فلووسها لوصايف تشتري لها والباقي بعد راح يشتري
وصايف وهي واقفه عند المقصف وازعاج البنات ودفاشتهم عطت وحده من البنات الي في البدايه ومشت"
وصايف: افففففففف تقول اول مره يشوفون اكل
"تلف وتشوف هيفاء الي كانت ناويه تجي عندها"
هنووف: اشتريتي؟
وصايف: لامالي خلق اليوم خليت وحده من الي يدافشون تجيب لي والعنوود
هنووف: وين العنوود
وصايف وتأشر بعيونها: هناك قاعده
هنووف:يلا نروح نقعد
وصايف: ماتبين تشترين
هنووف :لا بس تخف الزحمه برووح
وصايف وهي تلف على يمينها وتشووف سارا وفرح وريم وهيفا وجمانه و اسيل "”
هنووف بحاجب مرفوع:تعاالي نشووفهم
وصايف كمان : اوكي
"وراحوا جنبهم "
وصايف: يلا بنات قوموا نجلس
سارا بنظرات غريبه: هناك العنوود
وصايف رافعه حاجب: واذاا
سارا: وصايف افهميها مانبي نتكلم جنبها اففف"وتنفخ"
هنووف: اعصاابك سارا
سارا: انتوا مراح تفهموون الويك اند هذا رحنا لها وتسبحنا بالمسبح وصورنا تفهمممين
وصايف: الحين انتوا متأكدين انها العنوود
سارا: اي حتى شوفوا اسيل وجمانه هم قالوا
هنووف: وينهم
سارا: مدري عنهم بس روحي ويقولون لكم كل شي
وصايف: الحين خلنا نروح جنبها وكنه مافي شي
سارا: حبيبتي انتي تبين روووحي
وصايف بنظره استنكار : هنووو انا بروح وانتي تفاهمي معهم وبعدين قولولي عيب نقعد كذا نسولف وهي هناك
هنووف : اووكي
"راحت وصايف وقعدت جنب العنوود "
"قعدوا ساكتيين وصايف شكت انه عنود عرفت انها يتكلمون عنها"
وصايف بخوف: عنوود شفيك"وكانت تناظر قدام"
العنوود بصوت عالي شوي: مااافيني شي
وصايف متبلعمه بس ماتبي تبين: عنود مو توي معك ترى ادري انك معصبه
العنوود: لا مو معصبه"وتنفخ"....



................
................للبـــارت بقيه ..*

*العنوود: لا مو معصبه"وتنفخ"
"وصايف وهي تناظر وقاعده تشوف هيفا قاعده تصيييح استغربت"
العنود وهي تقوم وتقعد مقابل وصايف
العنود: شاكين فيني صح
وصايف: لا مو شاكين
العنوود: الاااا وصايف قولي لي لايكون بعد انتي بصفهم
وصايف: وشو بصفهم وماصفهم ترى مو صاير شي
العنوود بعصبيه: كل هذا عشان عييت انكم تروون الارقام روان روحوا روّها الارقام اذا انتوا شاكين فيني بالعنا زين
وصايف: وش دخلني فيهم عنود تبين تتكلمين عن هذا الموضووع روحي لهم
العنود: لاماني برايحه ماهمووني
وصايف: اوكي اجل فضيها سيره
"قعدوا ساكتين حول 3 دقايق"
وصايف: قومي نشوف شعندهم
العنود: مابي تبين قومي انتي
وصايف:ليييه"ورفعت حاجب"
العنود: مالي خلقهم
وصايف: اوكيييييك
"راحت وصايف وهي طول الوقت تشوف هيفا تبكي وودها تقوم بس عشان العنوود راحت لهم ومسكت جمانه"
وصايف: جمااانه شفييها هيووف تبكي
جمانه وهي متكتفه: خايفه لانها متصووره مع العنوود وهي بلبس المسبح ويخافون تنشرها
وصايف: العنوود نوو واااي تسوويها
جمانه: ايش يدريكي انتي عارفه شسوت لك ووش سوت لنا كلنا وهذا حنا ال
best friend
حقها خلاص صراحه لازم نوقفها عند حدها
" لفت وصايف تناظر العنود"
جمانه: ادري انك مرره معها بس لمصلحتك والله
وصايف: طيب الحين ليش مانكلمها ونقول لها
جمانه: تبينها تكذذذب اكثر صراحه كفاايه
وصاايف بعدم تصديق : يعني شلوون لهذي توصل خيانتها لنا
"شوي واسيل تجي"
اسيل: وصايف يوم رحتي شقالت لك
وصايف: العنوود"وهي رافع حاجب"
اسيل: في غيرها الكلببه
وصايف عصبت شوي وقالت: ماقالت شي غير انها شاكه ان حنا شاكين فيها
اسيل: وصااايف انتي لازم تتكلمين وتقولين لكل البنات الي صارلك عشان كل البنات يعرفون حركاتها الكلبه
وصايف: بنات والله مقدر
جمانه: انتي قلتي لامك ؟ماقلتي لها صح ؟ واذا بكرى سوت لك مشكله اقعدي ساكته زين
اسيل: من جد ياوصاايف لازم تحكييين وتقولين وش صار لك عشان نربط مو معقوله رقم واحد يحوس على كل البنات وشلتنا بالضبط من المدرسه كلها 
وصايف: اوكي اوكي وين هنووف
اسيل: هناك مع سارا وهيفاا
وصايف في خاطرها " ياربيييييه شقااعد يصير من جد صدقوا البنات مو معقووله مو معقوووله " طلعت وصايف لحالها فووق الصف بهدوء وحطت راسها على الدرج وكل شي قاعد يدور في بالها " ليش لا يمكن هي لانه كم مره ادق عليها ويرد علي واحد بس تقول لي اخوها شلون تطلع كذا معقووله تخوني انا هذا وانا الي مررره معها تسووي كذا لهذي الدرجه توصل حقارتها ماتخيل "
"وقعدت تذكر يوم من الايام كانت تسولف مع العنود ب
msn
وكانت تقولها انها غيرت رقمها وان العنوود طلبت من وصايف تدق عليها وصايف اخذت الرقم الي كتبته له العنوود ودقت عليه من تليفون البيت و قالت :الووو الوو محد رد عليها وتقفل الخط رجعت للمحاثه الي معها وكتبت للعنود ليش مارديتي قام قال لها انا مو العنوود وقال لها انه هو واحد يقرب لها وحب يتطمن على قريبته فقط لاغير "
"وصااايف وصاااايف"
وصايف رفعت راسها وصارت تناظر البنت الي هزتها وبصووت مبحووح: هنووف
هنوف وتجلس جنبها: شفييك وين اختفيتي
وصايف وتغطي وجهها وتهز راسها تحاول تبعد الافكار الي براسها: احس كل شي بدى يوضح كل ماتذكر شي يثبت لي انها خانتني كل شيييييي وانا اقرب الناس لهااااااااااااا
هنووف وهي تضم وصاايف: وصاايف ماعليك منها تراها ماتسوى الي قاعده تسوينه بنفسك هذي اذتنا كلنااا ولازم نوقفها عند حدهاا
وصايف: بس انا ماقدر لمن اشوفها انخرسسسس
هنووف: غبييييييييييه حاولي حاولي لاتخلين طيبتك تقضي عليك
"ترررررررن تررررررن دق الجرس معلن انتهاااء الفسسحه"
وصايف: ايش راح يسوون البنات طيب
هنووف: بيحاولون يكلمونها وسارا والي راحوا لها البيت يبون ياخذون صورهم منها بيروحون معها بالسياره قبل لاتسوي فيهم شي
وصايف: اهاااا بس ماتوقع انها توصل لساالفه الصوور
هنوووف: ماتدرين احتياااطاً لهم
.
.
.
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*يوم الخميس
"في غرفه محمد"
صحى محمد من النوم وهو يحس انه كله نشاط وحيويه يحس ان هاليوم من صباااحه حلو ولف على نجوى لقاها نايمه ابتسم وفي خاطره " الله لايحرمني منها "
وراح ياخذ له شاووور بعد ما خلص طلع ولبس برمودا اسود وتي شيرت ابيض كات
وراح لنجوى اللي بعدها نايمه " ياحبك للنوم "
محمد بحنااان : نجووتي نجووووتي
نجوووى : هممممممم
محمد : نجووووى يلا قومي
نجوى وفيها النوم : حمووود بس شوي والله مانمت
محمد وهو يمثل انه معصب : يااااااااحبك للنوووم قوووومي
نجوى : وش فيك مزعج اليووووم اوووووووووف ابي انام
محمد : قووومي عاد ياحبك للنوم ليتني نووووم
نجوى تحت اللحاف : مابي
محمد : والله لو ماتقومين بطشك بالمووويه فاااهمه
نجوى : لا ما افهم وريني شطارتك
محمد: انا اورييك تتحديني هاااه "وراح ماشي ناحيه الحمام وهو يشيل البوكس الي فيه الفرش ويعبيه شويه مويه بااارده وراح فيها لعند نجووى"
محمد : شكلك معنده اليوووم اوررريك
لو اقول 3 بطشك
ويبدا يعد 1
2
3
ويرررررررررش الموويه عليها
نجووى تقووم مفزوووعه وبصوت باكي : حموووود والله ماتوقعتك تسويها
محمد مبسوط : علشان مره ثانيه تتحديني
نجوى وتسوي نفسها زعلانه : يعني اهون عليك تصحيني من النوم وبالمويه بعد
محمد وهو يقلدها : وانا اهون عليك اجلس من النوم لحالي
طنشته وهي تاخذ ملابسها وتدخل الحمام وهو فخاطره" مردها بترضى"
ونزل تحت بالصاله وكان فيه منصور وامه وابوه سلم عليهم وجلس
منصور: اقول بوسلمان بتروح البيتش اليووم "البحر"
محمد: لا والله ..انا مرتبط مع زوجتي اليوم
منصور: زوجتك خلها وقت الثاني بتفووتك الوناسه والشباب كلهم بيجوون
محمد: فيك الخير والبركه انت انا مواعدها من زمان وهي ماطلعت هاالاسبوع كله
منصور : لانها ماطلعت هالاسبوووع اجل علينااااااااااااااااا صدقناك عاد"ويغمز"
ام محمد وتضحك : منصووور استح على وجهك احترم اخوك
محمد: خليه يمه بكرا يتزوج وبنشووف وش بيسوي حتى سؤال عنك مراح يسأل
منصور: ماجابتها امها الي تاخذني من امي
ام محمد: كلالالالالام بس كلالالالام
منصور وهو يقوم لعند امه : افااااا الحين انا منصور حبيبك اسوي كذا تبيني احلف محد ياخذني منك واقابلك 24 ساعه
ام محمد: لالالالالالالالاواللي يرحم والديك الا حلفك
منصور وصل لعندها ولصق فيها: هههههه اجل خلاص كفي عني انتي وولدك
ام محمد: اذا تبيني افك عنك خلني اخطب لك
منصور: بسسسس انتي اشري بسس
ام محمد بفرحه: اووه اووه هذي الساعه المباركه تحكي جد
منصور: افااا وانا قد كذبت بس خذي راحتك بأختيار ابي وحده سنعه
ام محمد: موووووجوده فديتك
منصور بلهفه: منهيي"ويتمنى الي في باله"
ام محمد: بنت اخووي سما
منصور ويشهق: يمممه لالاهونت والي يرحم والديك انا مافيني حيل زواج
ام محمد: اااه يالملعون اجل ليه تفرحني وانت مو وجه زواج الشرهه علي الي معطيتك وجه وقاعده اعدد لك بنات
محمد: وهو شيبي اصلا
منصور: هههههههههه يمه شوي شوي علي انشاء الله انا وسلطان زواجنا يوم واحد
ام محمد وترفع يدها: امييين عقبال مافرح بكم بيوم واااحد
محمد: ماعليييك منه يمه هذول مو وجه زوااج
منصور يبتسم وميل شفايفه:احم يبه مو كنك قلت تبيني اروح الوكاله
محمد: هههههههههههههه
بو محمد ويزيد عليه: انااا لايبه ماقلت لك
منصور: اجل محمد انت صح
محمد بأندفاع: لالاتقولني كلام
منصور: اوووووه صح صح نسيت بو نايف يلا عن اذنكم" ويسوي بيقوم"
بو محمد بأبتسامه وسيعه: استريح ياولدي بو نايف توه مطلع سياره جديده "ويبتسم"
"قاموا يضحكون عليه..دخلت عليهم سهر"
سهر: صباااح الخيرر
منصور فاتح عيونه: اي صباااح الخير
سهر مفزوعه: شفيكم شصاير؟
منصور: ايه انتي نايمه ايش يدريك عن الدنيا
سهر بتعجب :ليه وشصاير بالدنيا
منصور : باركي لي بتزوج
سهر بأستغرراب : احلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف
منصور : وليه احلف ماتصدقيني يعني
سهر: ومنهي البنت طيب
ام محمد: سما
سهر بضيق : من جدك منصوووووووور
منصور مسوي معصب: وش فيها بنت الخال
سهر بضيق: لا مافيها شي بس ماتلييييييييييييق انت واياها
منصور: وشو تليق وماتليق انا ابييها
سهر: اووه بكييييييفك انت الخسران
ام محمد: سهررر وبعدين على هذا الكلام هذي بنت خالك
سهر متنرفزه : واذاا يعني
منصور: معلومه انا الي باخذها ترى مو انتي
سهر: طز فييييييييييك زين "وطلعت معصبه"
منصور: هههههههههههه مسكينه صدقت
ام محمد: وشو مسكينه انت الثاني انت تمزح
منصور: لالالالالالا
"ويقطعهم صوت التليفون"
منصوور ويحك راسه: اتوقع لازم نرد على التليفوون صح "ويشق الضحكه ويروح يرد"
منصور: الـــــــــــو
الطرف الثاني: السلام عليكم
منصور بعد ماتعرف على جنس الطرف الثاني: وعليكم السلام ياهلا
....: سهر فيــه
منصور: اي بس مين اقول لها
.... بطوله بال: انا غزل
منصور وشاق الضحكه : اووووه غزل شدعوى الناس تسلم... تسأل عن الحال..وانتي لاحول ولاقوه ماعندك شي من الذرابه
غزل ياربيييه: سوري بس مستعجله
منصور: حتى لووو تراي ولد عمك وعيب عليك
غزل بعصبيه: اوووه "وترص على سنونها" كيف الحال
منصور: يسرك الحال ابد عايشيين شخبار عمي والاهل
غزل ياربيييه: كلنا بخير "تاخذ نفس " ممكن سهر
منصور: هممم كنه سهر عندها جوال تقدرين تتصلين عليه وقت الطوارئ
غزل وصوتها ارتفع: يااااااارب ان جوالها مقفل
منصور ببرود: اووه لالا تعصبين هذا الي شاطره فيه ماورث لكم عمي العصبيه من خير
"طووووووووووط طووووووووط"
منصور: هههههههههه"ويقفل السماعه"
ام محمد: منصوور شفيك يبه اليووم شسوويت في البنت
منصور: هههههههه هبله بنت اختك
ام محمد: ماحد هبل غيررك
منصور: يمه ورا شايله علي اليوم
ام محمد: من فعااايلك
بو محمد: منصور اعقل عن امك لايرتفع ضغطها
منصور: هههههههههه اوكيك انا طالع تبون شي
محمد وابو محمد :سلامتك
منصور ويلف على امه: والحلوو مايبي شي
ام محمد: قفااااااااااك
منصور وهو ماشي ناحيه الباب: بعديين نتفاااهم" ويغمز لها"
" وطللللللللللللللللع"
ام محمد: مدري متى بيعقل هالوولد "وصارت تنادي" سلييييييمه سلييييييييييمه
"شوي وتجي سلييييييييمه "
سليمه: ايوه يام محمد
ام محمد: سليمه ماما روحي نادي سهر قولي لها غدا يلا ماما
سليمه: حاضـــر
"وراحــــــــــت"
.
.
.
كانت وحيدة.. تتكئ على جمر الأهات والتنهد والحسره.. حتى غدا الجمر رماد يمزقها أنين الصمت هاجمتها الذكريات والأشواق تكدرت حالتها اصبحت بنت ثكلى غاصت النفس بالمواجع كسفينة غارقة في البحر فقدت النجاة ياربي ارجع اتكلم معها.. أسألها: عن السبب الي خلاها تسوي كل الي سوته ومعي اناا انااا .... ارتسمت على وجهها ابتسامة حزينه عيونها صارت غارقه مملوءه بالدموع.. الوجه شاحب أعلن لليأس أصبح البكاء يرافقها والألم فقدت كل معاني الحياة حتى الامل انه العنود ترجع لها في يوم ...من يدري ؟‍
كانت تتذكر كل شي صار لها امسسس من امس مانامت وهي جالسه تفكر كيف راح تقابلها يوم السبت كيف وكيف وكيف بتكون علاقتها مع اعزززززز الناااس لها واقربهم والمشكله كل اسرااااري عندها ياربي ...كانت تتذكر يوم الاربعاء يوم كانوا متجمعين البنات ويبون يقولون العنود عن الي قاعد تسويه فيهم بدون تفكير وحسب حساب لفعايلها ... كانوا كل البنات يحكون ويعترفون عن الاشياء الي صارت لهم من وراها ... وهي كانت ساكته وتناظر وعنود كانت تناظر فيها .. وصايف انخرست ماهي قادره تنطق ... حست ان اصحابها يكفوون ..كانت تتذكر وبقلب معصور كيف ان العنود ماخلتهم يكملون حكي ومشت عنهم وبعدها لفت عليهم وهي تقول انتم حثااله وتأشر عليهم وحده وحده .. احترق قلبهم وقلب وصايف بالذاااااااااااات ..
كانوا البنات يعاتبونها ليه ماحكت ليه ماقالت ان العنود هي السبب في الازعاجات الي تجيهم على جوالاتهم ..وان بسببها كثير من الشباب عرفوهم بسبب طيشها ... نشرت ارقام اعز اصحابها على الي يسوى والي مايسوى .. 
وصايف استحقرت نفسها كيف سمحت لنفسها تصاحب وحده من امثال العنود .. عمرها ماتخيلت ان العنود تطلع بهالحقاره .. 
فتحت دفترها الي كانت فيه سوالفها مع العنود وكتبت فيه

" كم هو مؤلم ان نتلقى الطعنات ممن أسكنته تجاويف قلبك..إنسان أحببته بإخلاص ووثقت به ووهبته الحب والمشاعر الصادقه ..بنيت معه أحلاما
جميله ووعودا متواضعه ..نعم صديقتي المخادعه جعلتك فوق كل شي دون البشر . حلقت بك عاليا .. بحثت في داخلك عما يسعدك وقدمته لك .
اخلصت لك وافنيت زهرة عمري من أجللك .. صبرت على الألم لأهبك الراحة أسكنت جنة فؤادي وسجنت نفسي بين نيران الحيرة ..فرشت لك الأرض ورودا وعلقت على جدار قلبي لوحة حبك للأبد ثم ماذا؟!
أهديتنيي الكذب والخداع تركتني للحيرة والضياع.. وظللت تبحث عن عهدٍ جديد اختلقت الأعذار وضحيت بقلب احتواك غير ابه بدموعي وعذاباتي ..ورغم ذلك
مازلت عند عهدي ووفائي لكي.. أرحلي ايها القلب المتحجر حيث شئتي.. ولكن سيأتي الغد وتبحثي عني .. وحينها سأدعكي تذرفين الدموع ...وأنساااااااك "
حست الدمعه ترقرق في وسط جفونها رفعت عيونها للسما تمنعها كيف بتكون نظرت اهلي الي حبتها لها ونظرتهم لي اني اللي عشت احلى ايامي مع صديقه خاااينه اكررررهك ياعنوود اكرررررررهك سكرت الدفتر بسرعه ورمته بالصندوق الي كان يحمل كل ذكرى عاشتها وصايف مع العنود وغيرها ماعادت وصايف تثق بأي انسان ... تحس انها صحب تمنح ثقتها لاي حد مهما كاااااااان ..راحت وغسلت وجهها وكانت لسا ببيجامتها الي كان غالب عليها اللون الوردي ولا كانت مخططه من فوق لتحت بكذا لون الفوشي والبنفسجي والاخضر العشبي دخلت الحمام وغسلت وجهها ورفعت راسها للمرايه وجلست تناظر عمرها هئ ياوصايف هذا وصديقه وخانتك وسويتي كذا شلون لو حبيب ضحكت تواسي نفسها وطلعت ونشفت وجهها وطلعت من الغرفه"
اول ماطلعت وصايف من غرفتها قابلها فيصل كان قاعد على الكنبه في الصاله الفوقانيه ينتظر الخدامه تجيب ملابسه 
اول ماشافها قعد يناظرها وقعدت تناظره .. هو تعجب من حالة اخته .. ابد ماتعود وصايف تكون بهالذبول هذا ..ماكان يقدر يحكي .. لانه عارف وصايف مش ممكن تحكي له او تشكي له .. كان يتمنى لو خواته يحكون له الي فيهم .. هو يموت فيهم ويخاف عليهم وودهم لو يحكون بنفسهم .. خواته بهالسن يمرون بمواقف كثيره بحياتهم ومايعرف الى وين توديهم ..
وصايف ابتسمت له 
"وبدون اي كلمه نزلت "
.
.
.

الســاعه: 5:30
لحظات سكنت فيها النفس و خشعت فيها الروح , لتتسمر نظراته على ذاك التدرج الممزوج باللونين البرتقالي و الأصفر و تلك السحب البيضاء التي تناثرت على بساط من لون أزرق
قطع السكون لتمتزج تلك الأهات و تتعالى قادمة من مختلف الاتجاهات في قلبه " آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه "
وماقدر غير انه يطلع جواله ويكتب هالكلمات ويرسل لها هالمسج
"عــــــلى رايك مانصلح نكون أحباب
تخون أنته وفـــــي عينك أنا الكذاب
أنــــــا أدري جزاتي يــــــــــوم حبيتك
أذوق الويل وأنـا قلبي فـــ حبك ذاب
...............................
علــــى كيفك تبي تبعد علـــــى كيفك
أنـــا جيتك ولا أدري ليه أنــــا جيتك
عطيتك حــــــــب وخليت القلب بيتك
سكنت الغير وقلبــــــي ينتظر وشاب
................................

إذا حبيت أنا أقدر فـــي يـــــوم أحب
وإذا مليت مــــــــــا ينجبر هـــ القلب
خلاص ارحل وأنـا بختار بعدك درب
كفاية أعذار تــبـــرر غلطتك بأسباب
.................................

علــــــــى قولتك ترا كل شي ولــه آخر
وفـ الآخر من يضحك تـــــــــرا الشاطر
أبــــــــي تصبر تــــــــــرا باكر يجي باكر
وراح اتشوف مين بسهم الغدر ينصاب"

وقفل جووواله مرره وحده رجع السيت حق السياره لوراه وغمض عيونه وفتح عيونه بعد فتره
" انا ليه اسوي بنفسي كذا ..هي انسانه حقيره وماتستاهل الي اسويه عشانها...عشقتها من كل قلبي وهي بالاخير قابلت عشقي بطعنه .. "وصار يضرب بيده على قلبه" هذا القلب اذا حب مره يقدر يحب مليوون غيرها ..انا وش لقيت منها غير الصد .. "
صلح السيت وشغل السياره وفتح موبايله واخذ الشريحه ورماها من الشباك مرره وحده عشان ينساها من جد وفتح الشريحه الثانيه الي عنده ودق على سلطان"
"تررررررررررن ..تررررررررررررن ..تررررررررن"
"وصله صوت سلطان مسجل يعطيه خبر انه ماهو موجود ولازم يترك مسج وانه بيرجع يتصل عليه"
....:سلطااان انا فوااااز تكفى بس تفضى رد علي مررره محتاج اكلمك كلاااااام كثيرررر بقلبي ودي اقووله لك لاتشغل بالك بس انا مره متضايق ومافي احد يفهمني غيرك .تدري اشتقت لك ياسليطين المهم لاتشغل بالك لان الموضوع اللي بقولك اياه عادي وانتبه لنفسك مع السلامه "
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*بنفس الوقـــت في الرياض
صحى من النوم بعد ماخذ قيلولته خذ له دش سريع ولبس جينز وتي شيرت ابيض ماركه
"poLo”
مشط شعره واخذ موبايله ونزل تحت وهو من فوق الدرج
....:يـــــــاولد
الام: تعااال يمه تعال
نزل تحت وكان مافي حد غير امه
.......: السلام
الام: ياهلا والله وغلا وعليكم السلام هاه كيف الصداع معك الحين
...:اي الحمدالله احسسن من اول
الام :اشوووفك مصحصح
..... اكتفى بالبسمه
....:اجل وين البنات عنك ومساعد والوالد
الام: البنات في
يشوفون مسلسلTV room
....:وتاركينك لحالك
الام: لا ابوك ومساعد توهم طالعين عندهم مشوار هاا مازن اخليهم يحطون لك غداء
مازن: لايا أمي منسده نفسي بس اجوع باكل
ام مساعد: مو زين لك كل شوي يخفف الصداع
مازن ويبتسم : لاتخافين علي المهم"ويرفع حواجب" اشوف عبايتك جنبك وين رايحه؟
ام مساعد: وين بروح حق ام عبدالله مسوين دايريه الجيران
مازن ويضحك: اهااا اجل ام عبدالله اجل الله معك
ام مساعد :فمان الله
"لبست الام عبايتها وطلعت"
اخذ الريمونت وقعد يقلب فيه ويقلب ماعرف شيسوي
مازن: روبيكااااااا روبيكااااااااا
"ماوصله رد"
مازن: افففففف "وقام رايح المطبخ"
دخل المطبخ وكان موجهه بصره ناحيه الكاونتر وشاف وحده ماعطيته ظهره وماكان عليها حجاب فقال اكيد اخته وقام راح ناحيه الثلاجه وفتحها
مازن: لميس لوسمحتي ابيك تسوين لي
Fresh orange juci
"طاااااااااااااخ"
انصقع مازن من الي يشوفه كان يشوف البنت مفزوعه لفت ولف شعرها البني الويفي يلف بكل قوه الناحيه الثانيه وكان صوت الكاس الي نكسر سيد الموقف وكان اخر صوت وصل لأذنه وشوي توصله اصوات انفاسها الي بدت تتسارع
"هوا اول ماشافها قام يتنفس بسرعه تقدرون تقولون شعرها جننه اول مره يشوفها بدون طرحه وبدون رسميات
كانت ماسكه يدها من حرقه الكوفي الي انكب عليها هو شافها تتعصر قرب شوي من عندها وحس نفسه مايقدر يكمل انفاسه بدت تقتله وهي بهالشكل وشعرها منساب على وجهها البريئ تركها تتعصر وراح يركض يلفظ انفاسه طلع من المطبخ وقعد على اول كرسي من طاوله الطعام جلس شوي وقام يركض طالع غرفته "
" بالنسبه لمنار بس طلع وقفت مكانها فتره وراحت ناحيه الفريزر وطلعت ثلج وحطته على يدها بسرعه تبي تبرد على حراره الكوفي قعدت فتره شوي وبعدها اخذت الكاس الثاني وراحت لمكان ماكانت جالسه فيه مع لميس"
"بعد مادخلت"
لميس: وينك فيه تأخرتي بعدين ليه ماجبتي لي
منار: هاااه حقي انكسر جتني حكه براسي وبديت احرك يدي وانكب علي وطاح وبقى حقك
لميس: هههههههههه ياغبائك خلاص خذي انا عادي
منار: لااصلا صدت نفسي خلينا بس نكمل الفيلم
"وجلسوا يتابعووون وشووي"
لميس: لاااااا راح يمسكووهم "وتضرب في منار"
منارساكته
لميس: منااااااار منااااااار
منار وكنها صحت من شي: هااااااه
لميس: وين سارحه
منار: معك
لميٍس : لاوالله معي وانتي ولاتدرين وين حنا فيه شوفي راح يمسكووهم
منار: لميسس انا بشوفه بعدين شوي مصدعه بطلع فووق
لميس وهي رافعه حاجب: فيك شي منار
منار تبتسم: لالالا بس صدعت ياختي شوفي كم حلقه تابعنا اليوم
لميس: ماعلي منك انا بشووف انتي روحي
منار: اووكي يلا
"طلعت منار بسسسرعه ناحيه غرفتها الي مستقره فيها وقفلت الغرفه عليها"
منار وهي تفكر" ياربييييييه شهالفشله انا من جد شكلي مو مخليتهم ياخذون حريتهم وش هذا الاحراج حتى هو استحي وراح وانا وقفت مبلمه افففففف اتخيل شكلي وانا موقف
"Sheeeeeet
" ترررررررن ترررررررن"
انبسطت يوم شافت اخوها طلال متصل عليه جلست تسولف معه ونست الي صار لها
.
.
.

سكرت الجوال ورمته على السرير بعصبيه وطلعت من غرفتها ونزلت تحت
نزلت تحت وكان البيت هادي وشفيهم وين الناس
.........: تااااااااااانتي تااااااااااني
جت تاتني بسرعه
تانتي: يسس مدام نجود
Where is madam and basma ?نجود :
تاتني:
Madam she is out with sir and basma she’s in her room
نجود:
Ok make for me mocha ok
تانتي:
ok
وفتحت التلفزيون وحطت نجوم وفردت شعرها وحطت رجل على رجل طفشاانه مسكت التليفون وكلمت على غرفه بسمه
بعد فتره رفعت السماعه وردت
بسمه: هلاوالله
نجود: احللللللفي انزلي تحت محد معي طفشت
بسمه: مشغووله نجود مقدر
نجود: وش تسوين بالله عليك ماسكه هالفرشاه وهالالوان كنك بزر تعالي بس
بسمه بطوله بال: بس اخلص بنزل
نجود: بسسسسسسسمه وربي زهقت محد فيييه
بسمه بتأفف: اوووه اوكي بنزل
نجود: يلا انتظرك
"ونزلت تحت وقعدت مع نجود"

نجووود : بدرررري ليش جيتي
بسمه : كنت ارتب الاغراض مابي اخليها حوسه بغرفتي
نجود بملل : مرررررررررررره طفش اليوم مافي شي نسويه
بسمه : قووومي نطلع بالحوش
نجود : لا مالي خلق .. اذا تبين موكا قولي للخادمه تسوي لك معي
بسمه: لا مابي وين نايف اجل
نجود: مدري ماسألت عنه
بسمه : شوووفيه ووين وخليه يطلعنا
نجود : حتى مابي اطلع
بسمه متعجبه من حال اختها : طيب وش فيك
نجود : ولاشي ولاشي انسي
بسمه : شلون انسى وش فيك
نجود بعصبيه : اووووووووووووووووووه وانتي وش دخلك مافيني شي خلاص لاتحنين على راسي وتزعجيني ترا مالي خلقك
بسمه : طيب ماتسوى عليك لاتعصبين
نجود : انا بروح غرفتي
بسمه : يووووه تنزليني وتروحين غرفتك
نجود : همممممم بجلس بس لاتساليني وش فيني وش مافيني
بسمه بحنية الاخت : انتي تامرين امر كم نجوووده عندنا
نجود تبتسم غصب عنها
"وجلسوا يسولفون"
وهذا كان حال بيت بو نايف
.
.
.
القى بنفسه على رمال الشاطئ الذهبيه ورفع نظره للأعلى كانت العصافير تحلق بحريه وعلى وشك ان تختفي في السماء الزرقاء التي بدأت بالغروب الجو كان دافي ومياه البحر كانت تتحرك بهدووء وكانه حاس ان البحر هو المكان الوحيد اللي يقدر ياخذ راحته فيه غمض عيونه العسليتان الناعسه ببطئ وتوه بيغرق في بحر ذكرياته الا وصديقه رامي بنفسه جنبه
..........: الحياه حلوه
.......: ههههههههه لاوالله مسوي رومنسي
.....: بالله علييك قلي من مسوي رومنسي انا ولا انت
..........: سعووود حل عني
سعوود: شفييك ياخي ماحسك معنا
......:
سعود: جد ياسر قلي شفيييييك ابدن مو عاجبني الحال الي وصلت له
ياسر: مافيني شي بسس..
سعود: بس ايش؟
ياسر ويقعد على حيله : امي ياسعوود امي تبي تزوجني تقول تبي تشوف عروستي قبل لاربي ياخذ روحها مثل ما اخذ ابووي امي بتجنني ياسعوود انا امابي اتزوج واتركهم انا مستحيل اتزوج قبل لا امن لاختي واخوي حياتهم مقدر
سعود يقعد بعد ويحك راسه يبي يستوعب: من جدك تحكي
ياسر: اي والله
سعود: طيب عادي تزوج انت عمرك 26 وعندك مؤهلات الزواج وش المانع واذا على اخوانك اسكن معهم بنفس البيت
ياسر: ااااه احس انه لسا 26 صح بس توني يالله اتحمل مسؤولئه بيت عشان اتحمل زوجه وعيال لا كثيير علي..."ويناظر بعيد" الله يسامحك يايبا رحت وخليتني تايهه بهالدنيا
سعود ويضربه بخفه: ياسر وش هالكلالالالالام صدقني لو قلته مره ثانيه بيكون اخر شي بيني وبينك
ياسر: اااااه تعبت والله تعبت من هالدنيا
سعود : هونها وانا اخوووك والله بيسهل
ياسر : الله يعين
سعود يبي يغير الموضوع : يلاااااا قوم نجلس مع الشباب ونفلها ونوسع صدوورنا
ياسربابتسامته الحلوه : يلااااااا قمنا
سعود : واخيرا شفت سنونك هههههههههههههه
ياسر: سعووود اركد
سعود : ههههههههههههههههه
راحوا عند الشباب
خالد وهو يغني : وصــــــــــل يـــــــــــــــــــاسر وصل هلااااااااا والله هلاااااااااااااااااا
هلااااااااااااااااا ومليووووووووووون غلااااااااااااااااااااااا"ويدق اصبع ورقبه"
هلاااااااااااااا بيسووووور هلااااا
اشتقنا والله اشتقنا لاحلى يسور بشلتنا
"والشباب كلهم يصفقووووون علشان يغيرون الاجواء على اعز صديق لهم الي فقدوا ضحكته وابتسامته"
ياسر وهو متشقق: لاداعي لاداعي
فهد: ياااااااااسر رقصه رقصه قبل لاتقعد
ياسر: هههههههههه لاياشيييخ
حمد: ياااااااااسر يلا يلا تكففففى تكففى ترى تكفى تهز رجال
ياسر فاتح عيونه : من جدكم
"وقاموا الشباب يصفقون يحمسوونه "
ياسر: ههههههههه طيب يلا واحد يغني
مشاري: انا انا
يطبطب
"وقامو يضحكون "
ياسر: هههههههههههههههه لاوالله مسخره عندك قوموا عن وجهي
فهد يقال انه بيغير : شيلي يالطرحه عن الوجه السموح
"وقامو يضحكون وياسر قعد يضحك ويحس ان خدوده ماسكه عليه"
ياسر: عنااد فيكم مافي
خالد : يلاااااا " وهو يوقف"
خليلووه خليلوووه
ياسر: ههههههههه وانتوا ياحر ياتر يالبناني ياملحج
فهد: ههههههههههه ماعجبتك طيب طيب اسمع عـــــــزه ياقلبي من الهم عـــــــزه من يواسي دمعتي ذا الاخيرره "وماكملوها بس قامو يصفقون ويرقصون" عاشووووووووو
ياسر وقتها كان مبسوووط ووكان يحمد ربه انه الله عطاه ربع مثل هذول الربع الي يدارون عليه ويهمهم فرحه وحزنه
" شوي ويوصل منصووور ولد عمه"
منصور: لالالالالالالالالالالالالا مستحيييل ياسر ويرررررررقص لالالا
وراح لهم وقعد يرقص والشباب مبسوطين عليه
ياسر حس بالفشله قدام ولد عمه: هههههههه بسني بسني تعبت
منصور: حللفت ماتقعد وانا فيه
فهد: اي تكفى
منصور ويلف عليه: ماطلبت ياشييخ
ياسر: انتوا شفيكم ناشبييييين لي اليوم
حمد: ههههههههههه ابد ابد
ياسر وهو يقط بنفسه ع الارض : ااااااااااه
منصور وهو يصفر: صااااااااااااااروخ
فهد : انا اشهد صواريييييييخ
لف عينه ياسر ناحيتهم وناظر مكان مايناظرون
ياسر: وجعوووووووووه انشاء الله
منصور: ههههههههه بذمتك مو صاروخ
ياسر بصوت عالي: وووووووع سيلانيااات على هالسيقان
الشباب كانوا يناظرون بنات مارين ورافعين عباياتهم وجينزاتهم وبس سمعوا ياسر تفشلوا
الشباب ماتوقعوا ياسر يعلق
منصور ماحب يبين انه شي جديد كنه شي عادي: ههههههههههههه اي والله صدقت
خالد: قوموا شباب نلعب كووره
فهد: اي والله يلا
حمد: منصووور ياسر كلموا طلال والوليد وبدر يجون معنا والله بتكون الجلسه فللله
منصوور: اوكي "ودق عليهم"
ياسر: فهيييييييد قرب السياره جهة الملعب وشغل المسجل
فهد فخاطره اوه تطور: ولالالالالالا يهمـــــــــــك
مشاري: منصووور منصور وفواز وتركي خالي مره وحده هو راح يجي الشرقيه اليووم دق عليه لا يقعد يتشره
منصور: يووووووووووه وبعدين معكم انتوا كلكم عندكم جوالات انا رصيدي بيخلص
فهد: مو منك من مغازلك اربع وعشرين شرط انه رقمك عند نص بنات الخبر
منصور: ههههههههههه يلا يلا مالك دخل ادري بك تغار لان محد يعطيك وجه
فهد: تخسسسي" بس بمزح"
منصور: هيييي هيييييييي
فهد: منصوور امززح دق بس دق
"وبعدها قاموا يلعبون جهة العشب"
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*في بيت ام فيصل 

نزل فيصل وشنطته على ظهره ولابس برمودا سكري متشققه وتي شيرت على الجسم ماسك ازرق وفيه كلام بالوسط بلاسود والسكري
" على ويييييين على ويييييين"
فيصل :اديم وخري لاتنشبين لي بروح البيتش الشباب كلهم هناك
اديم: خذنا معك
فيصل :لاوالله اقول لك شباب تقولين خذنا معك
اديم: اي حطنا بمكان وانتوا بمكان
فيصل :اقلبي وجهك
اديم: فيصصصصصل زهقانين
فيصل: خلي امي تطلعكم
اديم: امي تعبانه ومالها خلق
فيصل: وانا مشغوول يلا باباي
اديم: ياشيييينك ياللحجي
فيصل يرفع حواجب: ودي انتي فيني ودك
اديم: ووووووووووووع
فيصل: ههههههههه بالله عليك لو مو انا اخوك ماتخقين علي
اديم وترجع شعرها لورا: قلوا الاشكال قلوا
فيصل ويدزها من راسها: شرهتي علي اضيع وقت معك فااارقي
" وراح ماشي للباب"
اديم: امحق اخووان
"وراحت للصاله وكان فيها جنى ووصايف"
جنى: ليتني ولد واروح المكان الي ابي وارجع متى ما ابي
اديم: وععععععع
وصايف: والله انهم كشخه كل شي على مزاااجهم مو حنا على مزاج الاخ والام عاد انتي وحظك مع الاخو الي يطلع لك
جنى وهي تكسر الثلج الي بكاسها: ههههههههههه صدقتي
اديم: ماعلي منكم كل هذا هررج
جنى: اااااه بس حطي حطي نجوم خليني ارقص اغيير جو
وصايف وتغير القناه وتحط نجوم
جنى: يووه ماتحمس
وصايف: استني ادور وحده كشخه
" تررررن تررررررن"
اديم: وحده ترد
جنى : مابي
وصايف وهي ترد
وصايف : الوووو
...:هلاوالله هلالالالا
وصايف: هلا غزوووووله هلا
غزل: كيييفك
وصايف: منييييحه ماعلي زوود
غزل: اي هذي وصايف الي اعرفها بس وصايف الي امس ابد ماعرفها
وصايف: هههههههههه لا بس كنت تعبانه دمي نازل شوي
غزل: ماتشوفين شر ..شقاعدين تسوون
وصايف: ابد قاعدين على التلفزيوون وانتي
غزل:والله قاعده ع النت زهقت الحياه ماعندي حد اخواني راحوا البيتش
وصايف: وحنا بعد فيصل توه رايح
غزل: لا انا من وقت رايحين متحمسين ههههههههه
وصايف: هههههه من جد.. بس ياحظهم السخيفييين
غزل: من جددد
اديم: عطيني اكلمها
وصايف: خذي اديم بتكلمك
غزل: اوووكي
اديم: يلاحييييهم
غزل: الله يحيييييييك
اديم: غزل الحقييني بمووت من الزهق
غزل: مو ازيد مني انتي عندك خوات انا ماعندي
اديم: اسكتي والي يرحم والديك
غزل: يلا هانت الصيف قريب
اديم: ايش قريب باقي عليه 6 اسابيع
غزل: و6 اسابيع ميب كثيبر حرام عليك
اديم: ههههههه تيب تيب اعصابك
غزل: ماقررتوا وين بتسافرون
اديم: مدري والله بس كنه ابوي يقول بيسافر مع عمي سلمان لندن
غزل: اهاااا يعني رحله جماعيه لان فيصل قبل فتره يقول لأبوس
اديم: تخيلي يلعن ابووووو الفله ولا مره تجمعنا بسفره
غزل: ههههههههه اي والله من جد
اديم: وعمي عبدالرحمن بيروح؟
غزل: مدري عنهم والله لسا جاري التخطيطات لان جدتي بعد شكلها بترووح
اديم: اووه اووه تطووور والله
غزل: ههههههه شفتي
اديم: يالله تحمسست
غزل: حتى اناا
اديم: انتي شكلك فاضيه
غزل: لامو فاضيه عندي بحث وماخلصته
اديم: عن اش تبين؟
غزل: عطتنا الدكتوره كذا واحد ولسا ماخترت بينهم
اديم: اهااااااا
غزل: بس بنت خالي لميس عندها بحووث حلوه بخليها ترسلهم لي مالي خلق اسوي واحد
اديم: فكره حلوه انا ماعندي بحوث عطيته هند صديقتي وانا بسوي لهم العرض
غزل: اهاااا ياحظك يلا يلا خليني ادخل عليها واقول لها
اديم: انتي قدام النت
غزل: يسسس
اديم: اوكي بايووو
.
.
.
في البحر
تجمعوا كل الشباب وكل واحد جاب صديقه والي جاب ولد عمه بس المهم تجمعوا
فواااز : علاووي وين العوود حقك خلني اطربهم اليلله
علي: لالالالالا واللي يسلمك ما ادق لأي حد
بدر: افااااا ماراح يدق لك انا ادق لك شدعوى
علي: يازينك ساكت
ياسر: هههههههههه طيب ماتبون اجيب الجيتار حقي
منصور: ههههههههههه لاعاد ماتحمل اي جيتار واي خرابيط انتي حدك الطيران ويالله
ياسر: ايااا الملعوون ليه تفشلني امحق ولد عم
فواز: ههههههههه اي والله قم جيبه بس قوووم
" قام علي وجاب العود حقه ورجع"
طلال: عطني عطني انا بدق
علي: لاتحاول تخربونه علي توني جايبه جديده
طلال: ايااا البخيل عطني بس جربني ترى انا رقيق تعاملي مع هذي الاشياء
منصور: واضح ههههههههههههه
طلال: انت شعندك قاعد وتفشلنا ياخي ارفع معنوياتنا قدام ربعك
منصور: ههههههههه اعذرني ماعرف
وليد: انا ارشح لكم واحد يغني
علي: منهو
وليد: ترررررررررررررركي
تركي: اصغر عيالك انا تركي انا خاله تخللت ضلوعك
وليد: ههههههههههههه شفيك يالخال انسى انك خالي بهذي الحفلات بس
تركي: ههههههههه لاوالله
وليد: خلاص امسحها بهاللحيه
طلال: ياناااااااس انا تعبت معه فهمووه انه لسا بدري على كلام الرجاجيل لحيه وشنب مصدق انه فيه
منصور: ههههههههههههههههههههه اي والله
وليد: طلالالالالالالالال"وسكت " اكرهك"
"ماتوا ضحك عليه"
خالد: منصور وش جايب لنا ورعاان
منصور: ههههههههههههههه هذا طلبكم قلت لكم
وليد: خوووووووويلد ومصع
تركي: يمصع رقبتك تستاهل
وليد: تراه يضيع السالفه مايبي يغني
تركي رافع حاجب: منهو
وليد بقووه: انتتتتتتتت
تركي: ههههههههه سود الله وجهك
فواز: استح ياخووي استح مافينا الحين يسوي مناحه لنا
تركي: اااه ياقليلين الخاتمه انا اوريكم
علي: هههههههههههه يلا يلا واحد يغني
" وقام يدق والشباب يصفقون ويغنوووون وتكفلوا مجموعه منهم بانهم يسوون الباربكيو والعشا والمشروبات وهذي الشغلات "
.
.
.

**في بيت بو محمد**
سهر: باباااااا الحين حنا بنروح لسلطان هالصيف
بو محمد: اي ان شاء الله
سهر: ياربي وحششششششني
ام محمد: فديته ياربي الله يسهل عليه
بو محمد: صار لي فتره ادق عليه مايرد لعنبوه ماعنده ابو اهل يسأل عنهم
ام محمد: تلقى عليه اختبارات
بو محمد: مايمنع انه مايرد نتطمن عليه لايكون نسى عنده اهل يحاتوونه
سهر: باباااا شوي شوي عليييه تلقااه لهى بدراسته انا لو منه يمكن ما امسك جوال هههههههههههه
ام محمد: انتي الله يستر علي منك
سهر: ههههههه مامي شفيك علي امزززح اصلا حتى لو تقولون لي روحي ادرسي هناك انا بنفسي ماراح اوافق
ام محمد: سلطان ويالله ..اقوم اوديك انتي كان يصلون علي
سهر: هههههههه اسم الله عليك ...بس دام فيه روحه للندن يبي لي ادور ملابس من الحين
بو محمد: وشو له خذي لك من هناااك ازين
سهر: وش اللبس يبه اذا رحت ولا لايكون اول ما اوصل بروح السوق واقعد ادور هههههههه لا لازم
بو محمد: انا مدري وش يحببكم بالاسواق الي هنا مدري شلون تمشون فيها
ام محمد: شنسوي نقعد بدون ملابس تعودناا
سهر: من جد يبي لنا روحه للرياض نزور الجده ومنها نتسووق
بو محمد: تزورين الجده والله قصدك تتسوقين
سهر: ههههههههه فيما معناااه " وتلف بوجهها" حيييييييه حييييييييييه" وتفتح يدينها"
بو محمد: هلا هلا ببو محمد هلا
جا سلمان ركض لعمته سهر وضمها
سهر: فديييته يانااااس وين رحت وحشتني
سلمان: فديتسس هنااااك
سهر: يانااااااااااسي الله باكلهم ماتجي تسلم على عمه سهر
سلمان: هـ..هــ.. احت العب في الشششيكل "رحت العب في السيكل"
سهر وهي تبوسه: فدييتك والله انااا
سهر وتلف على امها: نجوى وين اجل
ام محمد: طلعت مع زوجها
سهر: اهاااااا
ام محمد: سهر تروحين معي اليوم
سهر: وين ؟
ام محمد: بنروح مع خالتك ام متعب نفصل عبايات
سهر: وبسومه ونجود بيروحون
ام محمد: لاماتووقع بيروحون
سهر: اجل ماني برايحه روحي انتي وش اسوي
ام محمد: ماتبين تفصلين عبايه
سهر: لالا مالي خلق احب عبايتي
ام محمد: هههههههه براحتك بس ماراح اروح معك اذا جيتي تفصلين للسفر
بو محمد: وشو له للسفر هي تلبس عبايه هناك
سهر: لالا يابابا تقصد للمطار يعني "وتلف على امها" لا هالمره ماني مفصله
ام محمد: براحتك
سهر: اي بس حطي حسابك الويك اند الجاي بيكون لي ببدا اشتري ملابس
ام محمد: يصير خير على الويك اند الجااي
سهر: اي ومن الاربعا
ام محمد: لا الاربعاء مانقدر تعرفين انتي
سهر: يوووووووووه يمه عادي نتجمع باليل وبالنهار نطلع
ام محمد: وش حادني اجهد نفسي
سهر: مامااااااا
ام محمد تسكتها: اوكي اوكي يصير خير
سهر: من جد اتكلم
ام محمد: هو انا قلت شي قلت ان شاء الله
سهر: اي انا اعرف انشاء الله حقتك
ام محمد : هههههههه يلا بروح اتحمم قبل لاطلع وبو محمد اذا تبي عشاك خلهم بس يسخنونه لك تراه جاهز
بومحمد هز راسه " لانه كان يشتغل على الاب توب"
سهر: وانا بطلع اسوي شغلي تبي شي بابا
بو محمد: لا
سهر اموت واعرف شيسوي هههههههه : اذا تبي شي نادني اوكي
بومحمد: اوكي
سهر: ههههههههه امووت على اوووكي انااا
بو محمد : سهر شفيك بابا
سهر ضحكت : ابد مافيني شي "وطلعت فوق"
.
.
.

طلع من الكلاس وفتح موبايله ولقى واحد
text massge
وواحد
calling massge
قعد يسمع الكولينق مسج وفي خاطره" مدري شفيه فواز خلني اشوف المسج الي عندي وارجع ادق علييه"
فتحه ولقاه"
أرجوك حطم بـ قبضة جرأتك خوفك
قلي : أحبك .. وأقول إنك هوى بالي
اسق الحنايا الضوامي غيمة كفوفك
واهطل غلا لين أخيلك واشربك تالي
ومعذور لو قصرت في حقك ظروفك
قد قصّرت فيّ قبلك و اهدمت حالي "
"افففففففف انا طفشت من الحاله خلني ارجع السعوديه وان ماطلعت منهو الي يرسل المسجات كافي انه موقايل مين ولا هو راد علي لو انه قد الحركات الي يسويها ......... اففف خلني اكلم على فواز اشوف شفيه "
.
.
.















يتبــــــــــــــــــع،،

سلطان..ايش نهايه هالمسجات ؟

وصايف النقطه الي اكتشتفتها مؤخرا بعد خيانه عنود لها ... وش ممكن تكون ايجابياتها أوسلبياتها في المستقبل؟

تبون تعرفون التطورات ؟

انتظروني في الاجزاء القادمه..؟

.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*الجزء الثالث
الفصل الاول..
كان يوم مثل باقي الايام لايحمل سوى المتاعب والمشاق ...هذا الي كان يدور في باله في هذا الصباح وهو يتقلب على فراشه ..روتين ممل ..لدرجه صرت ما اطيقه ..وش بيدي غير اني اساير هذا الزمن يالله اني اتأقلم على هذا الوضع ..عسى ن يكون هذا اليوم هو اليوم الي طول عمري حلمت فيه ..قال كذا يهون على نفسه .. مد يده جهة الصوت المزعج الي تعود على السماعه كل صباح الي يعلن فيه يوم حافل بكثير من الاعمال والمشاغل .. وهو في صراع من النوم حاول بكل جهده انه يتغلب على النعاس الي يسيطر على جفوونه وهو يقوم بتكاسل وبعد فتره
اخذ له دش وطلع من الحمام " كرمكم الله " قعد على الاريكه حقته عشان يرتاح شوي من الدش الساخن رفع يده على راسه وتخللت اصابعه شعره المبلوول "وش اللي ينتظرك يافواز اليوم "
لبس فواز ثوبه والشماغ وتعطر واخذ مفاتيح سيارته وموبايله ونظارته ونزل تحت يفطر
مر على الصاله وسلم على امهش
ام فواز: يالله يمه افطر مع ابوك الفطور جاهز على الطاوله
فواز: ان شااء الله يمه .. انتي بس قومي ريحي بس
ام فواز : لا بنام بعد نص ساعه اختك اليوم دوامها بدري بصحيها وبنام مره وحده
فواز: وهي بزر يمه عندها ساعتها واذا ماتصحى عليها وصي الخادمات ياكثرهم بس انتي ارتاحي
ام فواز: ماعليك مني يايمه "وتبتسم" انت روح افطر واللي يسلمك
فواز يبتسم: من عنووني
راح فواز ناحيه طاوله الطعام المجهزه بكل مشهيات الفطور باس راس ابوه وجلس الا ابوه قايم
فواز: وين يبه تو الناس
بو فواز: لا يبه عندي شغل اليووم لازم اروح بدري
فواز: الله معك
قعد فواز يفطر لحاله وماكان له خلق يفطر لحاله وينك ياطلال تفطر معي على الصباح اول تونسني من تخرجت وانت كل يومك نوم مدري متى بتكمل دراستك وتصحى مثل العالم والناس انا لازم اكلم ابوي بموضوعه
فواز: مارياااا ماريااااا
ماريا من المطيخ :
Yes .sir
فواز:
Please bring news paper from out said
ماريا:
Ok .sir
طلعت ماريا جابت الجرايد وعطتهم اياه وقعد يقراهم وهو يشرب الكوفي حقه بعدها اخذ نظارته وباس امه وطلع لدوامه
ركب سيارته وراح متوجه لدوامه "اساساً فواز يصير مدير شئوون الموظفين في شركه عمه"
دخل من البوابه الرئيسيه بكل شموخ مر من موظفي الاستقبال والقى عليهم التحيه الصباحيه الي تعودوا عليها وكمل طريقه ضغط على الاسنسير الا بصوت يناديه من بعييييد
التفت ناحيته: بو سلمان يالله حيووه
محمد: الله يحييك ويبقيك شفيك يا أخي طاير كنك في سباق
فواز: الناس تقول صباح الخير السلام ههههههه مره وحده شفيك طاير لاطاير ولاشي "وفتح الاسنسير" تفضل بس ...
محمد: هههههه امزح يا اخي بس خفت يروح الاسنسير عني هههههههه
فواز: هههه رايق والله
محمد: كيفك بعد سهره الخميس
فواز: فاااتك ياشييخ انبسطنا حتى طلع من خشومنا
محمد: اشوفك مصحصح
فواز: والله يالله شلت نفسي من السرير
محمد: ههههه سوداني
فواز: هااه بو سلمان في حد دازك علي
محمد: ههههههههه يلا يلا انزل هذا هو دورك
فواز: احم شغلك بعدين "ضحك ونزل"
وكل واحد راح بطريقه
.
.
.
ها هي شمس الصباح تشرق من جديد وتخترق اشعتها الساطعه نوافذ غرفتي ..قامت من النوم وبعدها دخلت وتحممت وتوضأت مره وحده ..وهي تدعي الله انه يخلصها مما هي فيه ويرجع لها سعادتها ..طلعت ولبست ملابس المدرسه وصلحت شكلها ونزلت تحت تفطر
نزلت تحت لقت امها واختها يفطرون
...: كان تأخرتي شوي حشا عروس مو بنت مدرسه
...: جنى مالي خلقك على الصباح
جنى: طيب يلا وصايف افطري بسرعه
وصايف: مابي اكل بس باخذ لي كوفي بالطريق
ام فيصل: تعافين فطور البيت وتاكلين من اكل بره والصباح
وصايف: يمه شغالاتك لايعرفون يسون كوفي ولاشي
ام فيصل: خذي كوفي بس كلي لك شي
وصايف: ماما والله ماحب
ام فيصل: ماني بمعوره قلبي معك
وصايف وتحبها على راسها: مع السلامه
ام فيصل: مع السلامه الله يحفظكم
في الطريق كانت الحركه تطغو على ارجاء شوارع الخبر والفوضى تعم المكان بعد ليل من الهدوء والسكون الكل هنا وهناك الي خارج لشغله والي والي
امرت السواق انه ياخذها لستار بكس الي بطريقهم اخذت لها كوفي ولجنى وكملت طريقها للمدرسه
دخلت المدرسه واتجهت للفصل بكل هدوء كانت شوي متأخره على الحصه مرت من عند الاداراه بدون مايسألونها عن سبب التأخير دخلت الصف
وصايف: السلام عليكم
الأستاذه: وعليكم السلام..وين الورقه
وصايف: البوابه لسا ماسكرت
الاستاذه: روحي عند المراقبه وجيبي ورقه
وصايف: اوووه اوكي "راحت وجابتها وحطتها على طاوله الاستاذه"
وقعدت على كرسيها لفت ناحيه طاوله العنود مالقتها قامت وقعدت بكرسيها لانه جهة الجدران عشان تسند ظهرها قعدت بدون كلمه بس تفقدت اصحابها لقتهم موجودين ابتسمت ولفت تسمع للأستاذه والشرح وبالاحرى سرحت " ياربي ليه يوم ماشفتها اكتئبت يعني جالسه تثبت لي بفعايلها الشنيعه ياربي ما ابي افكر مجرد تفكير انها رحلت ..تعودت عليها ..صارت شي اساسي في حياتي .. انشغل بكل شئونها وكنا مانمل من سوالف بعض تشاركني في الافكار والاراء مادري سبب شعوري بالراحه اذا تذكرت انها موجوده بحياتي ..مدري وش سوت فيني سحرتني ..كانت دايما تعطيني الامل في حياتي اذا تشائمت من شي كانت الفتره الي قضيتها معها كفيله بأن تجعل العنوود تحتل جزء في قلبي ..حيست فيها الصدق والبراءه والاهتمام الي كنت احلم فيه..حشا كني اوصف زوجتي مو صديقه "ضحكت على نفسها" بس تنهدت وش بيدها تسوي كل شي صار واضح "...
"بعد انتهاء الحصه"
الا وهنوف جايه لعندها
هنوف: هللا والله كيفك اليووم
وصايف بأبتسامه: الحمدالله"ولفت على البنات" كيفكم بنات
فرح والبنات: تماااامو
هنوف: شفتيها غايبه
وصايف: ايه
هنوف: وش تبين اثبات اكثر
وصايف: هههههههههه تراي صدقت والله خلاص كل شي انكشف لاتهزئيني
هنوف: هههههههه ما اهزئك بس عشان تعرفين ان الي نسويه صح
وصايف: فديتكم والله
هنووف: تيب يلا قومي
وصايف : وييين ؟
هنوف: نروح لعند جمانه واسيل
وصايف: يلالالا
"راحوا لعندهم شوي وقعدوا يسولفون حتى جت المس الي عليهم وطلعوا"
وصايف: شعلينا ؟
هنوف: مدري
"راحوا لصفهم وعرفوا ان المس غايبه وبعدها جلسوا الشله على الارض يسولفون "*

----------


## منى قلبي

*موضي: ايوووه كملي
هنووف: وش تكمل؟
موضي: سالفه العنود يوم الاربعا
هنوف: اووه صح غايبه انتي ؟
سارا: اي وبس اختفت عنا بعد الفسحه ورحنا ندور عليها لقيناها بالحمام الي تحت ونزلنا لها ودخلنا عليها لقيناها قاعده سألنا العنوود ليه قاعده هنا قالت كيفي مابي احظر قلت لها والله لانك خايفه من تقابلين روان قامت تصارخ ماهميتوووني الا انتوا روحوا صدقوا روان بالعنا قالت لها هيفا ليه تصارخين طيب قالت ما اصارخ
موضي: وصايف وانتي ماقلتي شي
سارا: ههههه لا وصايف ساكته قاعده تناظر قالت لها هيفا اوكي خل نتفاهم بهدوء حنا بناخذ صورنا قالت خذوها بالعنا اخر همي صوركم وعلى فكره الصور الي عندي بشقها اوكي قالت هيفا اوكي وبعدين تصارخ مدري وش تقول وصل صوتها للمر كلها قمنا نسكتها وطلعنا ..وصايف وش صار بعدين
وصايف: ولاشي قعدت اناظرها قلت لها ترى ماتخوفيني لمن تجلسين تصراخين وتركناها تحت
هنوف: تخيييلي بعد ماطلعنا كلنا نزلت لها بعد فتره لحالي وقعدت مدري وش تقول تقول انها تاركته من شهر ووش تخربط وبنهايه الدوام ناديت وصايف وماقالت جنب وصايف انها تاركته بس قلت انا لوصايف ووصايف قالت انها نصابه لان قبل امس كانت تسولف لها عنه وانهم توهم متصالحين ..نصب كله بنصب
موضي: حرام يمكن هي مالها دخل يمكن هو مسيطر عليها
هنوف: مشكلتها حبيبتي مو مشكلتنا تتعرف على واحد بعدها تدخلنا بمشاكل شذبنا
سارا:لاياموضي وش حرام المهم حنا انتهينا واخذنا
انه مراح نكلمها Deal
موضي: اهاااا
وصايف: طفشش ماكنت ابي اجي
هنوف: لييييه
وصايف: مانمت كويس امس
هنوف: اهاااا سارا طلعي لعبتك خل نلعب
سارا: اوكيييييك
"وقعدوا البنــــــات يلعبوون "
.
.
.
كان صباح رائعا قام بعد ما امتلت شباكه بعصافير الكناري..يالله كيف تجنن وصوتها العذب الي تسلل لأذني كسيمفونيه عازف ماهر رهن نفسه للألحان وجه نظره ناحيه الصوره الي فوق مكتبه قعد يناظر فيها فتره طويله ..ياربي اشتقت لها احس ابي ابكي
كان اليوم ويك اند ماعنده دوام ولاشي قال بيدق على الشباب يشوف ايش راح يسون اليوم
..:: الوووووووووو
..:: هلاااااااااا مرحبا الف شحالك سلطان
سلطان : هلااا غيث بخير والله .. انت اخبارك ؟
غيث : مانشكي باس
سلطان : هاااا على وين العزم اليوم ؟
غيث : والله مدري انت وش رايك
سلطان : مدرري بس شكلي بروح الجيم
غيث : اجلها يوم ثاني خلنا نتجمع اليوم
سلطان : اوكي بس وين
غيث : تروح نشوف فليم بالسيمنا
سلطان : اوووكي احجز لنا فيلم من بدري
غيث : ليه وش عندك
سلطان : ماعندي شي اذا تبون متاخر براحتكم
غيث : بدق عليهم واسالهم ... اقول سلطان
سلطان : هلاااا
غيث : تعااااااااال اتغدى عندي اليوم
سلطان : لااااااا مافيني حيل اطلع من الشقه انت تعال
غيث : سلطان وش فيك هاليومين حالك مو عاجبني
سلطان : مدري بس شكلي راح امرض
غيث : خذ لك بنادول علشان ماتتعب اكثر
سلطان : اوكي يلااا غيثاااني اتصل عليك بعدين
غيث : يلا فمان الله
سلطان : فمان الكريم
وسكر سلطان التليفون وحطه جنبه فجاءة تذكر فواز وانه لازم يدق علشان يعرف ايش فيه
ويدق عليه
وانتظر انه يرد رنه رنتين ويوم جا بيسكر يسمع صوت
فواز بفرح : هلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وغلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااا
منوووووووووووووووو سليطين يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهلا شخبارك وشلونك وحشتني فقدتك ياخي ولاتدق ولاتسال ولاشي
سلطان بضحكه : ههههههههههههههه حتى ماخليتني اسلم
فواز : من فرحتي وشوقي لك هههههههههههههههه شخبارك
سلطان وهو يجلس على الكرسي : لا تسالني عن احوالي
فواز بخوف : وش فيك
سلطان بحزن : مشتااااااااااااااااااااااااق مشتاااااااااااااااااق
فواز يحاول يخفف عليه : هههههههههههههه على بالي عندك سالفه
سلطان : ههههههههههه وهذي مو سالفه
فواز : طبعا لا
سلطان : طيب يا ابو السوالف علمنا وش سالفتك
فواز بضيق : آآآآآه ياسلطااااااااااااان احبهااااااااااااااااااااا احبهااااااااااااا
سلطان : مو شي جديد
فواز : اخ ياسلطان لو تعرف وش صار
سلطان : ليه وش صار
فواز : ماتدري ايش سوت فيني الخاينه كلمة خاينه قليله بحقها اهديتها قلبي على طبق من ذهب وهي تخون كل يوم وتطعن بهاللقلب تعبت وربي تعبت حتى النوم ماعرفه انت تدري اني كنت ناوي اخطبها وكلمت نجوى اختي عنها وقلت لها اني من قلب شاري هالبنت لكن تخيل اليوم شفتها شفتها الخاااااااااااااااينه مع واحد وتضحك له ويضحك لها ماقدرت اسووووي شي والا كان ودي اذبحها انا مارضيت انها تطلع معي علشان سمعتها وكرامتها وهي مافكرت في هالشي ابد طلعت مع واحد وماخذه راحتها معه عاللاخر وهي تدري اني بخطبها اااااااااااااااخ ياسللطاااااان مدري وش اسوي مدري بس من جد تعبت وتعب قلبي ماصرت اتحمل اي شي اذا الشخص اللي توقعته يترك الكل علشاني يصير هو اللي يتركني علشان الكل صدق انها ماتستاهل حاولت انساها بس مقدر مو بسهوله اقدر انسى شخص حبيته.
سلطان وهو يحاول يهدي من ولد عمه : ياااافواز هد نفسك وصحتك الزم لا تتعب نفسك انت كنت طيب معها ونيتك صافيه بس البنت كانت تلعب وماعندها نية زواج
فواز بقهر: بس انا احبها وكنت ابي اتزوجها
سلطان : مالك الا انك تنساها لانها ماتستاهلك وراح تلقى بنت الحلال اللي تسعدك
فواز وهو يتنهد : الله يعين .. سلطان مشكوور ياخوي انك سمعتني واسف اذا ضايقتك بس مافي غيرك اقدر افتح له قلبي وعارف بالموضوع غيرك
سلطان : افااااااااااااا وش هالكلام قلبي مفتوح لك في اي وقت وانا مادقيت الا ابي اعرف وش فيك شغلت بالي عليك
فواز بفخر : هذا العشم ياولد العم
سلطان : الله يسلمك ماعليك زود
فواز : وانت بشرني عنك شخبارك
سلطان : والله بخير ماعندي شي اليوم وبروح السنيما مع الشباب
فواز : ونااااسه ودي اجيلك
سلطان : ايه تكفى يافواز تعال
فواز : والله مدري بشوف ابوي وارد لك خبر مع اني ما اتوقع وهي مجرد امنيه
سلطان : حاول تكفى وانا بعد بكلم لك عمي علشان تجي
فواز : اوكي على خير .. اسمح لي الحين سلطان عندنا اجتماع
سلطان : هههههههههههههه نسيت ان وراكم دوامات على بالي ويك اند مثلي
فواز : ههههههههههههه تدري بس تستهبل
سلطان : ههههههههههههه طيب ياحلو مابي اعطلك تامر على شي
فواز : سلاااامتك والله
سلطان : الله يسلمك
وسكر سلطان عن ولد عمه و واللي يعتبره اكثر من اخو ووقف عند الشباك يراقب السيارات الرايحه والجايه وهو يفكر باللي صار لولد عمه وهو عارف ان فواز راح يتعب كثير من اللي صار له وعارف ان فواز حب من قلبه وانه هالشي راح ياثر عليه ويحطمه ويمكن يفكر انه يلغي سالفة الحب والزواج من باله نهائيا لانه يعرف تفكير ولد عمه وبينه وبين نفسه " الله يعينك ياولد عمي وش لك بالحب خلك مثلي بدون حب ولا حتى زواج انا مالي لا بالحب ولا بالزواج كذا اريح اعيش حياتي مبسوط وش استفدت من الحب هذي اخرة الحب اللي حبيته الله يعينك "
.
.
.
الســـــــاعه: 3:21
مضت فيه سنوات في إنتظارها كان يفتش عنها كأنه بحار يبحث عن سمكه لم تولد بعد تسكن بحراً بعيدا لايعرف الطريق اليه ...اقسم اني ماحب غيرها وان يقفل قلبه الا لها وان يعزف العمر لحناً الا معها ..يمكن ماتصدقون ان هذا الانسان موجود في هذي الحياه وفي حقيبه احلامه صوره لفارسه احلامه الي لايعرفها ..ينتظرانه يلمح ملامحها .. ولكن رسمها لحكايه لم يعيشها لكنه يحكيها في طفولته وقبل ان يتعلم قلبه ان في الحياه متعه اسمها الحب ..كان يعيش حياته وكان عايم في حلمه الصغير ..كبر الطفل وطال الحلم ودارت الايام وبقيت حروفه ليسبح به نحو حلمه المستحيل نحو فتاه تشبه اوراقا كتبها وهي في سنوات الطفوله.
. تمزقت الأوراق كلما بكى العمر على رحيل عام...ولكن ذاكرته لم تتمزق...يثق بأن فتاة الحلم هي أيضا تنتظره ...تتجول في أورقة الحياة...تبحث عنه...تناديه...تشتاق إليه كما يشتاق اليها.
تذكر كلام جدته في يوم ما ان الحب مثل الحجر حين يسقط على الارض ينشطر نصفين ويظل كل نصف يبحث عن الأخر...حتى يكتمل
سيطرت عليه تلك الحكمة التي لايعرف من اين جأت بها الجده .. ذابت السنوات كالشموع على موائد الانتظار....وهو بعد ينتظر..وينتظر...ان ينشطر الحجر...وينشق العمر.
رفض كل حب حاول ان يتسلل الى قلبة.....احتمل ان يتهمه اصدقائه بالجنون كلما حكى لهم عنها..بعد كل هذا الانتظارنصف قابله الاخر في المكان الذي لم يخيل أبد ان يلتقي فيه بها
منذ ذلك اليوم وبينما هو يترك المكان بكل صمته ووقاره لمح الى جواره فتاه في عينها الليل وفي بشرتها الشمس وفي كفيها القمر
"هي الي انتظرها طول السنين الي مضت ..انا كشفت عليها ومستحييل اخلي احد يشوفها غيري ...انا لازم احافظ عليها وماأبين لها شي من الي فقلبي لازم اكتمه مثل ماكتمه طول السنين ..لازم ما أبين لها اني في شي هز كياني بعد ماكشفت عليها ..مابي اسبب لها احراج ..بس انا بحبستي في هالغرفه راح تحسسها بالذنب والخجل وراح تفكر انها حرمتنا من حريتنا في البييت اففففف خلني اطلع وكنه العيد "
طلع من غرفته ونزل تحت بهدوء واول ما وصل
مازن: ياااااااااااولد
ام مساعد: تعال يمه محد حولك
مازن وهو يدخل الصاله وعلى طول راح باس راس امه وحط راسه على رجول امه
امه وهي تمسح على شعره
ام مساعد: يامازن روح المستشفى
مازن: يمه لاتخافين علي هذي الفلونزا وخلصت بس باقي صداع
ام مساعد: طيب اكلت شي
مازن: اي افطرت
ام مساعد: اي افطرت الناس وقت غدا
مازن ويده على بطنه: لاشبعان كثرت على الفطور
ام مساعد: هذا الي بيجنني ماتشوف نفسك كيف نحفت يامازن خاف على صحتك
مازن: هذي يسمونها رشاقه مو نحف
ام مساعد: ويييه والي يرحم والديك وش رشاقه وش خرابيط صحتك الزم
مازن: ههههههههه طيب طيب باكل ولايهمك
ام مساعد: اي لاتقلقني عليك تخليني احدك حتى على اكلك
مازن: طيب طييب ولاتزعلييين
ام مساعد: قدامي
مازن: لايمممه شوووي بس
"شوي وبوصووول البنات دخلوا لميس ومنار مع بعض لميس شالت الطرحه من عليها بكل قووه بسبب شده الحر اما منار خلتها بما ان ولد خالها لسا فيه وكانوا لسا بنظاراتهم"
ام مساعد بأستغراب: شعندكم جايين مع بعض اليوووم
منار ولميس وهم ماشيين ناحيه ام مساعد: لا بس كان باقي لي محاظره وانا اخذتها الاربعا الي راح وطلعت مع لميس اليوم
ام مساعد: اهااا احسن لكم تطلعون مع بعض
"سلموا عليها"
لميس بأستغراب: مزوون ماداومت اليوم
مازن ويده على راسه: لامادوامت
لميس: لساتك تعبان
مازن: اي شووي بس احسسن
لميس: اها ماتشوف شر
"ومنار كانت تراقب وبعدها طلعت فوق ولحقتها لميس يغيروا ملابسهم وينزلون للغداء"
وبعد فتره نزلت لميس
ام مساعد: يلا اجل احط الغدا
لميس : اي يمه تكفييين ميييته جووع
ام مساعد: انشاء الله بس وين منار
لميس: منار تقول مالها نفس تاكل اكلت في الجامعه
ام مساعد: الله يهديها وش اكل الجامعه
لميٍس: مدري عنها يمه حاولت فيها بس رافضه بقووه
مازن حس بنغزه حس انها ماتبي تتغدا بسبب انه موجود
مازن: يمه يمكن مستحيه مني
لميس: لالالا ماتوقع ترى صار لها فتره وبعدين تموون يعني عاادي
ام مساعد: هذا اللي اقول بس يمكن مو مشتهيه خلاص انا بخلي الخدامه تعزل اكلها
لميس: اي كذا احسن متى ماجاعت اكلت
"راحت ام مساعد تحط الغدا"
لميس: يالله ابي اكل واناااااااااااااااام
مازن ساكت
لميٍس: مزوون شفيك
مازن ويرفع راسه ويناظرها بنظره: يعني شفيني مافيني شي
لميس: اكيييد
مازن: وانا بزر معك "وقام"
لميس: على ويييين
مازن: بغير ملابسي وبطلع
لميس: والغداا امي راحت تحطه
مازن: مالي نفسس "ومشى"
لميس: اقصد يدي اذا....
مازن وهو يناظرها بنظره قويه: اذا ايش
لميس: هااه ولاشي
"ناظرها مازن بنظرات يعني لاتكررها وطلع فووق"
وشوي بصوت ام مساعد
ام مساعد: لميييييس ماااااازن يلالا الغدا جاهز
"راحت لميس غرفة الطعام وقعدت وكانت بتبدا تاكل"
ام مساعد: لميس ووجع انتظري اخووك
لميس: يمه سمي على نفسك مازن بيطلع يقوله ماله نفس ياكل
ام مساعد: ياختي هالولد بيجننني
لميس: يمكن شبعااان يمه
ام مساعد: واذا من بعد الفطور ماحط بفمه شي
لميس: بكيفه"وقعدت تاكل"
"وام مساعد ضاق خلقها على هالولد الي مجننها ماهي بعارفه وش فيه"
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*في نفس الوقت في بيت بوفواز
كانوا جالسين وقت القيلوله بعد الغدا وكانوا كلهم متواجدين بأستثناء منار ونجوى
فواز: احم احم يبه
بو فواز رفع راسه لولده
فواز: يبه شرايك تودي طلال يسافر على حسابه دام ماعنده نسبه تدخله جامعه من جامعاتنا
طلال وهو يشرق بالشاي حقه ويناظر فواز: فواز خلك بحالك احسن
بو فواز: طلال عيب عليك هذا اخوك الكبير وحسبه ابوك بعد عيني ..هذا وانا حي وتتكلم معه كذا كيف اذا رحت وخليتكم
الكل: الله يخيلك لنا بعد عمرن طويل
طلال: اسف يبه بس ماله شغل فيني
فواز: وشو مالي شغل فيك ..بتقعد كذا عازب بدون شغل ولامشغله
بو فواز: والله فكره حلووه
طلال: يبه انا غربه مانبي متغرب مثل ماسوى سلطان
بوفواز: الظاهر اني قاعد اتكلم مع ورعاان ..انت كبرت وقد المسئوليه وبعدين شفيه سلطان هذا هو تغرب وشد حيله ودرس وبيرجع بشهادته رافع راسه ورافع راس ابوه وعيلته
طلال: هذا سلطان مو طلال
فواز: والفرررق
طلال ويرص على سنونه: الفرق كبيييييييير
فواز: لا مافي فرق لو شديت على نفسك راح تصير احسن منه
طلال: فواز تقص على مين انا عارف قدراتي واعرف مستواي فلوسمحت خلني على حالي
بوفواز: وان شاء الله يتقعد لي كذا عاطل
طلال متوهق: لاباخذ لي دوره كمبيوتر
فواز: نعــــــــــــــــــــم"وعلى صوته شوي" يبه امسك ولدك بيجنني هذي اخرتها ولد محمد ال.... ياخذ دوره كمبيوتر وكل واحد بالعايله دكتور والثاني مش عارف ايش تبي تفشلنا قول تبي تنزل راسنا
بو فواز وهو يناظر ولده بأعجاب: الله يريحك يافواز مثل ماريحتني بكلامك لو غبت عن هالدنيا في اي يوم بروح وانا مرتاح ومتطمن على عايلتي ومفتخر اني ربيت رجال
طلال منزل راسه
غزل: بابا الله يطول لنا بعمرك لاتقول كذا
فواز: يبه الله يخليك لنا
طلال: عن اذنكم
بو فواز: اقعد ياطلال
طلال: يبه انا بروح انام بريح شوي
فواز بأستهزاء: هئ وانت متى صاحي
طلال ويصك على سنونه بغيظ ويجلس
طلال: يبه مستعد اسوي الي تبي بس سفر ماني بمسافر
فواز: من وين راح نلقى لك وظيفه وانت بوشهاده ثانويه
طلال: تبوني ادرس بدرس لو اروح ادرس بجده والجنوب بس غربه ماني بمتغرب
بو فواز ويتنهد : خلاص ياطلال ..ياولدي انا مو قصدي تتغرب ..بس انتبه لنفسك شد حيلك واختر التخصص الي ودك فيه وبسوي الي اقدر عليه
طلال: الله لايحرمني منك ...يبه انا ابي اشتغل في الاي تي
بو فواز: حلوو .."ويوجه الكلام لفواز" فواز الله الله فأخوك خذ شهادته ودخله اي جامعه تقبله حتى لوبفلوس
فواز: ولايهمك
بو فواز:بارك الله فيك
ام فواز: يابعد عمري يافواز عقبال مافرح فيك وبعيالك
تبلعم فواز يعرف امه تحب هالطاري
ام فواز: يبه فواز ليه ماتستعجل على الخطبه
فواز: يمه لابدري وين توني خليني استقر شوي
طلال بأنفعال: لاتستقر ولاشي فلوس وعندك ووظيفه توظفت وش اكثر بعد
"ضحكوا على حماسه"
غزل: اعصاااابك زين
طلال: انتي جب مالك دخل
بو فواز: طلال اعقل وش هلاسلوب التجاري
طلال: اسف يبه
غزل بغرور: هذا الي فالح فيه اسف يبه اسف يبه
طلال ناظرها وتوعد لها ضحكت عليه وطلعت له لسانها
طلال: اي لاتغير السالفه يبه صراحه زمان مافرحنا ودنا بزواج يغير مود العايله
فواز: طلال لو سمحت مو من خصوصياتك
طلال: اسف مافي هالبيت خصوصيات احترم خصوصيات غيرك اول
ام فواز: هههههه طلال هدي على اخووك
غزل: لاوالله من جد ودنا ننبسط ..وعلى فكره اديم بنت حلووه ماتنتفووت الحق عليها
طلال: هههههههه بهذي صدقتي ماتنتفووت
فواز بعصبيه : طلالالالالالالال وبعدين
طلال: دامك تغار الحقها على قوله اختك هههههههههه
فواز وهو قايم: عن اذنكم
بو فواز: طلال اعقل عن اخووك يوه وبعدين معك اصغر عيالك هو
طلال وشكلها وصلت معه: انا الي عن اذنكم .. اشبعوا فيييه "وطلع مهرول "
ام فواز: كذا زييين
بو فواز: خليه يتأدب عشان يعرف كيف يحترم اخووه...لعنبوه حتى وانا موجود ماهو حاشمني
غزل" حزنت على اخوها لانهم زودوها معه فاطلعت فوق بصمت"
ام فواز: الله يهديك بس فواز شوف اخوك لايصير فيه شي
فواز: يمه شبيصير يعني مره مرتين يتأدب..انا بطلع اريح صحوني على صلاة المغرب
ام فواز: انشاء الله
****
طلع طلال بعد ماسكر الباب بكل قوته وركب سيارته وشغلها" انا اوريك يافواز"
ودق على صديقه وطلع معه حتى وليد ماكان له خلق عليه
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*الساعه: 7:33
وها هو وجه القمر يطل من جديد لينير سما الشرقيه فتحت البلكونه وقعدت على الكرسي طالت النظر في تامل جمال القمر الي يطل على بلوكونتها وكانه يناظر فيها ،،قعدت تتأمله لعل حصان فارس احلامها يجي وياخذها معه للقمر عشان تشوف كيف القمر عايش ،، ليش هو دايم بهالجمال مبتهج لايسسخر منه احد ولااحد يعاتبه ،،يطل علينا كل ليله حامل لنا الضوء الي ينير الشوراع وللمار باليل ،،علو وعسى الفارس الي طالما حلمت فيه كثير وكثييير الي ياخذني من هالظلمه
كانت تلعب بخصلات شعرها الي قاعده تداعبها نسمات اليل بكل رقه،،
" اااااااااااااااااه"
طق طق طق
قامت عبير ودخلت الغرفه وفتحت الباب وطل عليها وجه اخوها على قد ماتتهاوش معه على قد ماتحب خشته يعجبها ستايله لوووول فتحت الباب وطلت
عبير بأبتسامه:نعــــــــم
وليد:هممممممم ابد بس
طفشانIam so
عبير: ههههههههههه يو ار سو طفشان سو انا شسوي
وليد: ههههههههه اقعدي معي اخوك ياسر بمكتبه وامي طالعه مدري وينها فيه
عبير: ودنوو
وليد: احلفي تبيني اقعد معها ..دنو مع امي
عبير:اهاا اوكي "سكرت الانوار ولحقته " شتبينا نسوي
وليد: تعرفين تلعبين بلياردو
عبير: لا ماعرف
وليد: افففففف صحيح مالي خلق بس لازم اعلمك عشان تلعبين معي
عبير: هههههههه اوكي
"ونزلوا تحت وطلعوا برا وراح لغرفه الجيم الي عندهم "
"بعد مادخلوا"
عبير: اففففففف حر
وليد: الحين بشغل الاي سي وبتبرد
عبير: طيب انت روح شغل الاي سي وانا بشغل المسجل
وليد : اوكي
"راحت عبير تشغل المسجل وشغلت السي دي الي كان منوع عربي وانجليزي"
وليد :غيري غيري حطي السي دي الازرق
عبير: لاهذاااا حلوووووووو
وليد: غيريه بسمعك اغنيه مره حلووه
عبير: اووووووووه اوكي وراحت حطته "
"حطت يدها على خصرها"
عبير: يلا وينها؟
وليد: ههههههههه انتظري يوه بتجي تعالي اعلمك تعالي
"عبير وهي تروح"
وليد ومسوي مكشر : يلا امسكي "وماسك ضحكته"
عبير وهي تناظره وتمسكه بقوه
وليد: يلا شوفي
عبير: عااد اقوول
ولييد: هههههههههه طيب طيب يلا
" وصار يعلمها شوي شوي بس كل ماجت تجرب لحالها طارت العصا فوووق "
وليد بنفاذ صبر: تدرين شي
عبير ببراءه: وشو
وليد: ترفعيييييين الضغط
عبير وماسكه ضحكتها: شسووويت
وليد: ابد بس رفعتي ضغطي
عبير: هههههه طبل خلاص اخر مره
وليد:يلا جربي لحالك "وقعد على الكرسي الي وراه ويناظرها "
عبير لسا ماتحركت
وليد يناظرها ويرفع حاجب: يلا
عبير ابتسمت ومسكت العصا
وليييد يطفشها : ايوا كملي
عبير ضحكت وماكان عندها كنترول على العصا خايفه تطير مثل اول
عبير حطت العصا على الطاوله ولفت عليه وكتفت يدينها وسوت نفسها معصبه: يكون بعلمك انا مو مجبوره اتعلم هذا تطوع مني بس فاهم
وليد وهو يقوم: هههههههههههههه شكلك كيووت وانتي معصبه
عبير ضحكت بخجل اول مره يقولها وليد كذا وبطفوليه قالت : لاوالله
وليد: هههههههه لاتصدقين نفسك عاد بس بليز حاولي
عبير: ههههههههه وانا اقول مستحيل وليد في يوم يفكر يمدحني
وليد: افااا بس افاا
عبير: ههههه اخلص علي بتلعب ولالا
وليد: العب وانتي ماتعرفين تمسكين العصا حتى
عبير وترفع حواجبها : جربني
وليد: هههههههه طيب يلا
"وفعلا بدا يلعب معها وكانت تمشي صحيح كانت تطير التنوره شوي هنا وشوي هنا بس كان يغمض عيونه عنها عشان يمشي معها "
وليد:عبيروووه هذي هي
عبير وهي تسمع وتبتسم: اووووووووه هذي اعرفها مرره تجنن
وليد: انا اموووووت فيها
عبير: وليدووه من متى
وليد ومسوي هايم : من شفتها
عبير: هههههههههه على بالك بتمشى علي تمثليتك قم عني قم"وراحت ماشيه"
وليد: وين بتروحين
عبير: غرفتي بعد وين ماشبعت مني
وليد: افففففف ترى لو ما الزهق ولا كان شتك
عبير: وليدووه وجع دام هذا كلامك اقلب وجهك "ومشت"
وليد: ميرااااااااان
عبير لفت عليه بعصبيه: اكرررررررررهك
وليد: هههههههههه
"الا وطاااع طلعت وسكرت الباب بقوه وراها"
وليد : اففف شسوي طلال مادق علي مدري شعنده افففف خلني الحق على المفعووصه
"وطــــــــــلع"
.
.
.
سمـــاء سوداء قاتمــه محروقه تنيرهــا ابتسامه القمر الجذابــه والنجوم حوله تتراقص فرح بلمعتها ،،القمر في هذي الليه كان مكتمل ،،جلس في مكانه المعتاد،،ينتظر القمر ،، حتى يحين موعده ،،يسلم علي وكنه كله شوق لي ،، مثل ما انا اشتاق له،، هالوقت يقدر يصفي فيه حساباته يقدر يراجع نفسه ،، يحس بلامان في هذا الوقت ،، ابتسم بنظره ساحره بشوق له ،،فجأه حس انه يرتجف مايدري هو برد او خوف ،، ناظر فيه القمر نظره عطف وحنان وكأنه يقوله "كيف حبيبك ..حبك ..مالك فؤادك " وجاوب القمر في خياله وهو يبستم "اااه ياقمر لو تدري .. اني اتمنى اليوم الي الاقيه فيه ...افرح لفرحه ..ابستم بأبتسامته ..اسعد لسعادته ..يسكن روحي ... يسبح دوم بخيالي ..وبس يجرحني ابكي وابكي وانسى جراحه كني ولدت من جديد ..اقوله انه دايم بخيالي"ياسر حس ان الي قاعد يحكي القمر عنه واقف جنبه يناظر فيه وينظر في عيونه الي تحلم فيه ..ارتجفت مشاعر ..تجددت جراحه ..عانقته احلامه ..تقلص صبره.. تألمت احاسييسه ..انصهر شعوره .. جرحت اعناقه بشده .. "صمتـــــــــــي بدا يقتلني " ناظر في القمر وكأنه حان موعد رحيله من سمائه السوداء القاتمه والصامته وقبل ان يرحل كتب على سمائه ..حبيبك قريب منـــك ..في قلبك.. ولكنه بعييد عنك فهو لايعلم جراحك والامك ..عيش حياتك ..وحلمك .. وامالك..صرخ بشده في اعماقه " اين انت ذاهب ايها القمر ام تعاهدني على البقاء معي" ولكن لم يجيبه القمر لان السحب بدت تغطي عليها ...
.
.
.
في بيت بو نايف
وفي نفس الوقت
نجود: يمممممه انا طفشانه وربي بموت من الطفش
ام نايف: ادرسي طيب
نجود: واااي الله يهديك يمه ماعندنا شي
ام نايف: شرايك نروح بيت خالتك
نجوود: هممم فكره حلوووه بس مادري اذا بسمه بتروح
ام نايف: لا خليها تدرس انتي شعليك منها
نجود: تتدرس ههههه تلقينها ترسم
ام نايف: بالكثير عندها شي تفلح فيه مو مثلك
نجود: ماااااااامي
ام نايف : يلايلا قومي اذا بتروحين
نجود: يمه شرايك نروح البحرين
ام نايف: لامشغولين هالويك اند
نجود باستغراب: شعندكم يمه
ام نايف: مدري يايمه بس عمك يقول ان اجتماع هالاسبوع مهم ،، شكلهم بيخطبون لفواز
نجود بفرحه: واااااااو وناسه زماان ماسوينا حفله ودجه وناااسه
ام نايف: الله يقدم الي فيه الخير يلا قومي قبل لايجي ابوك
نجود: اوكي يلا"وتصرخ" تااااااااااااااااانتي
Bring my abaya and head cover
وجلست تستنى امها
"شوي ونايف داخل وكان بطريقه لفوق"
نجود بأستغراب: ترى السلام للله
نايف: نجووود كفي عني مالي خلقك
نجود وتعلي صوتها: شسويت لك هاااه
نايف مارد عليها
وبعد شوي جات ام نايف
نجود: شفيه ولدك كله رافع خشمه
ام نايف: شفيه بعد
نجود رافعه حاجب: داخل علينا بشره
ام نايف: والله مادري عنه بس نرجع بشوفه
"وطلعوا برا وكلمت نجود السواق وركبوا السياره وبعد عشر دقايق وكانوا على بيت بو محمد فتح الحارس البوابه ودخلت السياره ونزلت منها نجود وامها"
"طبعا الي داخل البيت وصلهم خبر ان سياره بيت بو نايف جايه "
"داخل في الصاله "
"دخلت ام نايف ونجود ولقوا ام محمد مقبله عليهم "
ام محمد: يالله حيوه ..ياهلا والله شطاري عليهم اليوم
ام نايف : هههههههه شدعووى هذا انا مقابلتك اكثر من زوجي
ام محمد : هههههههه "وتسلم عليهم " اوه ونجود عندنا يالله حيه والله .... سلييييييييمه سلييييييييمه "وتلف عليهم " تفضلوا حياكم

.
.
.

ام نايف : زاد فضلك
نجود: زاد فضلك خالتي
" وبعد ماجلسوا"
ام محمد : شخباركم وش مسوين اجل وين بسوووم
نجود: والله تدرس مدري شعندها المهم مشغوله هههههههه
ام نايف: الله يحيكم عاد انا صار لي ساعه قاعده لحالي محد عندي في البيت سهر فوق بغرفتها والباقي طالع وبو محمد رابط بزوجته الثانيه ههههههههه
ام نايف: ههههههههههه
نجود بأستغراب: عمي عنده وحده ثانيه؟
ام محمد : ههههههههه وه اسم الله علي فالك ماقبلنا
نجود بخجل: ههههههه انا ادري انتوا تقولون
ام نايف: تقصد غرفته لاتدققين كثير
نجود: هههههههههههه وين سهر
ام محمد: فوق بغرفتها اطلعي لها
نجود: اوكي "وطلعت"
.
.
.
"فوق عند سهر"

FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
تيب سووووري
»BaDer « says:
وين اصرفها سوري
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
طيب بسالك ممكن
»BaDer « says:
........
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
بدووووري ممكن والا لاء
»BaDer « says:
وش عندك
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
اممممممممم انت تحبني؟
»BaDer « says:
ماني براد عليك
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
يووووووه والله سوري من جد سوري واذا تحبني بتعذرني
»BaDer « says:
طيب وش عذرك؟؟ من امس وانا قايلك اني معزوم باليل بس بدخل اكلمك وهذاني انحرمت بسبتك .. وش استفدت منك ومن جحدتك ؟
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
ماقدرت ادخل النت اليوم .......رجعت من الدوام متأخر وامس لاتنسى كنت سهرانه معك ولانمت زين . وبس رجعت نمت وصحيت متأأأخر
»BaDer « says:
اوكي ياحلو اعذرك بس بشرط
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
انت تامر ماتشرط
»BaDer « says:
انا من متى ماشفتك ؟"وجه يغمز"
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
بدر الى وين تبي توصل
»BaDer « says:
جاوبيييييييييني
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
مدري والله
»BaDer « says:
هممممممممم من فتره صح
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
yUUUUUUp
»BaDer « says:
معناتها لازم اشوفك من جديد
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
كييييييييييييييف
»BaDer « says:
سهر عااااد لاتسوين لي فيها شبسوي لك انا....لاتنسيمن انك حبيبتي ..وفوووق هذا بنت عمي
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
اي بس حتى لوو
»BaDer « says:
سهر عااااادي كنه بالغلط
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
وين مثلا
»BaDer « says:
همممممم هلاسبوع الجمعه بيتكم مو صح
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
اي ..طيب
»BaDer « says:
وشو طيب ...يعني مافهمتي
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
لا
»BaDer « says:
سهرررررر لاتجنينيني
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
ههههههههههههههههه تيب تيب
»BaDer « says:
وشو تيييييب
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
خلاص يصير خير
»BaDer « says:
يعني بشوفك

"طق طق طق سهووووووره افتحي انا نجوود"
FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:اي يصير خير .بدر بدر برررررررب بعدين بدخل في بنات عندي
.
.
.
"وطلعت بسرعه وهي مخترعه وفتحت الباب"
سهر بترحيب: يااااالله حيووو..تو مانورت غرفتي
نجود : ههههههه "وتضمها"
سهر: ايش هذي المفاجئه الحلووه
نجود: شفتي شلووون
سهر: شخبارك ..اددخلي "وبعد مادخلوا في استقبال غرفه سهر وقعدوا" مع مين جايه
نجود: مع امي
سهر: اهاا اجل لازم انزل تحت اسلم عليها
نجود: استني شووي وبننزل خلنا نسولف
سهر: لاويين فشله
نجود: لاعااادي ..وبعــــــــد
"ترن ترن ترن موبايل نجود يدق وكانت نجلاء داقه عليها وبس عرفت انهم بيت بو محمد قررت تخلي زوجها ينزلها عندهم"
سهر: اووو ونجوول يلا يلا بقوم البس
نجود: هههههههه ترى مو جايين نخطب قومي بس
سهر: لافشله انزل بالملابس اللي عليّ
"سهر كانت لابسه تي شيرت خفيف يميل من جهة الى الكتف رصاصي ومكتوب فيه كلام بالاسود والابيض والبنك وفيها فتحه دائريه من ورا وداخل بدي ابيض وبرمودا جيينز"
نجود: ياربي عليكي عنيييده طيب غيري والحقيني
سهر: اووكي
"ونزلت نجود تحت وشوي وصلت سهر وشوووي وصلت نجلاء"
نجلاء: اقوول سهر خلي الخدامه تسوي لي عصير ليمون
سهر: ولايهمك "وتكلم على المطبخ وتامرهم يسوون عصير لنجلاء"
"وقعدوا يسولفون وبعدها جا زوج نجلا واخذها وام متعب راحت مع سواقها البيت "
.
.
.
الاثنين
الساعه 8:21
حل الصباح سريعا ، وتبدأ خيوط الشمس بتحديد ملامح يوم جديد، قام من فراشه بكل نشاط ، كان ينتظر هذا اليوم الي راح يقدم فيه العرض والي راح ياخذ عليها الجزء الاكبر من هالسميستر
قام وخذ له دش جمع اغراضه واخذ مفاتيحه ونظارته نزل تحت وطلع بسرعه برا البيت لان امه نايمه هالوقت وقرر انه راح يفطر بالجامعه
دخل الجامعه سلم على اصحابه وقعد يسولف شوي معهم بعدها قعد يسترجع الكلام الي بيقوله اليوم في المستشفى ،،
في المستشفى
في قاعة العرض
كان في محاضره لطلاب وطالبات الجامعه وعرض برزنتيشن
د. خالد وهو اللي كان يقدم الطلاب علشان يعرضون البرزنتيشن
د.خالد : والحين راح نكون مع طالب متميز بتفوقه وهدوءه و اخلاقه
بالاضافه انه الاول على الدفعه وهونايف عبدالرحمن ...
الكل قام يصفق له
...:: ياربي عليه يجنن
.وحده ثانيه من الحضور : مو بس يجنن الا يهبل
اسكتوا خلونا نسمعه .وحده ثالثه ::
وصل نايف لمسرح العرض
Good morning leads and gantel man myنايف :
Presentation is abaut Hypertension
. البنت الاولى: حتى صووووته يخقق ياااااااااااااويل حالي انا مطيحته مطيحته
وحده ثانيه : ايه لازم نطيحه يوم انا ويوم انتي
الاولى : ههههههههههههههه لا ياحبيتي هذا لي وبس
وترد عليها : لا عاد والله يهبل
وحده ثالثه: عيب عليكم خلوا الرجال بحاله
الاولى : لو تسكتين احسن ترا.
وبدا نايف بعرض البرزنتيشن اللي كان ملفت للانتباه والكل كان يسمع باهتمام وكان كله تووواضع وادب وذوق مع الكل وكان يجاوب على كل الاسئله اللي يطرحونها عليه بوووضووح
وبعد ماخلص من العرض الكل كان يمدح فيه لانه من جد كان متميز في اداءه واسلوووبه وكان واضح من البرزنتيشن اللي قدمه انه تعب عليه حتى يوصل لهذا المستوى من التميز وبعدها جمع اوراقه وطلع يمشي بالممر اللي بالمستشفى وكان مستعجل .
" طراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ " حس انه صدم بشي ويوم رفع عينه شافها " ياربي وش فيني على العجله وش سويت وش هالاحراج "
نايف وهو مستحي : السموحه اختي ماشفتك كنت مستعجل .
..:: لا عادي حصل خير
نايف : اهم شي ماتضررتي
..:: لا والله ماصار شي تطمن .. ومشكور على البرزنتيشن الحلو
نايف : انتي كنتي حاضره معنا
..:: ايه .. وكان مره حلووو
نايف : تسلمين والله .. يلا عن اذنك بروح لقسم
"B”
..:: يوووه حتى انا .. بروح اتدرب هناك
نايف: مشاءالله حتى انا بروح هناك بس بس ماراح اتدرب لاني انا اللي ادرب المستوى الاقل يعني انتوا
.البنت بابتسامه.:: فرصه سعيده
نايف: انا اسعد واسفين على اللي صار
..:: لا عادي ماصار شي . عن اذنك
نايف: اذنك معك
" اكتفت بالابتسام ومشت مبتعده عنه " .
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*في نفس الوقت في جامعة الملك فيصل بالراكه في هالوقت كانت زحمة البنات المعتاده وازعاجهم واللي كانت تدرس واللي تمشي مع صاحبتها وفي جوفريز بالتحديد كانت جالسه تسمع لسوالف صاحبتها وهي مستنكره للوضع وابدا مو عاجبها لانها ماتعودت على هالامور وتحس شكلها غلط بينهم فكانت تسكت في اغلب الاوقات
ريم: فااااااتكم من جانا امس
منال: اكيد حبيب القلب
ريم : ومن غيرررره فديته
هوازن : يابختك والله انا الي بلاني فيه ربي مساااااافر والله اشتقت له الحمار
منال :هههههه حلوه الحمار ايوا ريموه كملي وش صار وش ماصار بالتفصيل الممل
ريم : ماراح اقوووولكم
هوازن : يلااا عاد تكفين
ريم ومسويه مستحيه: لاتصيرون ملقوفات
هوازن : مو ملقوفات بس حب استطلاع
ريم : احلفي بس انتي وهي
منال : يوووووووه منك قولي
ريم ووجهها احمر : لا لا لا استحي
هوازن : يلاااااا بتقولين والا اشبعي فيه .. الله يخلي لي حبيبي
منال : خلاص لاتقولين مانبي نعرف
ريم : هههههههههههههه عارفه لحركاتكم .. اديم وش فيك ساكته
اديم : هاه لا ولاشي بس وش اقول
منال : ههههههههه فديتها اديمووووه تستحي .
ريم : اسمعووووا بنات
منال : ايووووووه كملي
ريم ووجها بدا يتقلب من الحيا : امس امممممممممممممممممممممممممس
جا عندنا وووو.... " وماكملت"
هوازن بحماس : كملييييييييييي بسرعه
ريم : وخطبني
منال بصدمه : كذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابه احلفي
هوازن : ياهوووووووووو وناسه اللي تحبينه يخطبك من جد وناسه
كلهم : مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
هوازن : عقبااااااااااااااااااااااالي ادعو لي اخذ حبيبي واتزوجه
منال : ريم لا توافقين
ريم بصدمه : ولييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
منال : لانك خاينه تتزوجين وتخليني
ريم : ههههههههه خلاص بدور لك عريس..ترى اخوه يجنن احلى منه
منال: لا ياحبيبتي مابي منك ابي اللي في باااااالي
وكانت اديم طول الوقت ساكته وتفكر " كل وحده عندها حبيب واللي تسولف عنه واللي جاب لها هديه وكل وحده عايشه حياتها وهي تحب ليه انا ما احب،، انا اصلالا اهلي كتبوا لي نصيبي قبل لاطلع من بطن امي،، يمكن هو السبب الي منعني من اترك لقلبي حريه انه يختار مثل ما كل بنت تختار وتتمنى ،،ريم بتتزوج اللي تحبه وكل وحده في بالها واحد ..وانا مالت علي جد ..افف لو يدرون هالبنات باللي اهلي خطبوه لي قبل لاطلع على الدنيا بس مراح يلوموني على سكوتي "
اديم فجأه: يلا بنات عن اذنكم
ريم: على وين اديم لسا باقي ربع ساعه على المحاضره
اديم: اي مسافه الطريق مافيني اكتب تأخير كالعاده
هوازن: اديمووو ليكون زعلتي من كلامنا
اديم: هههههههههه ازعل ليه؟؟
هوازن: اي مبين طول الوقت ساكته وفجأه بتقوميين
ريم: ليكون تفكرنا بنخربها
اديم: هههههههههه اغبياء ترى الي تتكلمون عنهم كلهم من اهلكم يعني عاادي لاتستغربون بكرا اجي وانا واقولكم حبيت فلان هههههههههه
هوازن: قلت يمكن تفكرينا نغازل بعد
اديم: ههههههههه جرببي بس ...لاوالله بس راسي مصدع اليوم ابي اخلص المحاضره واطلع بسرعه
ريم: دام كذا يلا كلنا بنقووم
"وقامو البنات ..وراحوا ماشين ناحيه كلاسهم .. سجلوا دخول وخلوا وبعدهم بعشر دقايق اكتمل الكلاس ووصلت الدكتوره وبدت في الشرح ..واديم ولاسمعت كلمه من الي قالتها طول الوقت ساكته "
.
.
.
صحى الصباح على صوت الساعه المزعجة وصوت لوله الطيور ... السماء كانت شاحبه .. كبدايه يوم جديد ،،وكعاده الشمس تتسلل بأشعتها الذهبيه على كل بقعه في الارض وتطبع اشعتها بكل نعومه على ارض الشرقيه وبكل حب تنشر نورها على ارجاء قصرهم ..انتشر النور في كل جزء من القصر .. الي كان معظمه شبابيك مزينه شكل القصر الخارجي ..
زاح الحاف الي كان يغطي النصف الثاني له ..كانت الغرفه بارده ..بعد ما اخذ الدش وفطر طلع من البيت بعجله لانه كان متأخر عن دوامه ..دخل بسرعه من بوابه الشركه فسخ نظارته ومشى بعجل حتى تحيه اليوم ما القاها على الموظفين ..
جاه خبر من السكرتيره انه منصور ولد عمه زاره اليوم ومالقاه واول مادخل اول شي اتصل على منصور
"تررررن ترررررررن"
منصور: لاياشييييييييييخ لاكان داومت
فواز:اسكت والي يرحم والديك ..يالله شلت نفسي من الفراش
منصور: عسى ماشر
فواز: ابد نمت متأخر امس وبالموت صحيت اليوم
منصور: اهاااا ..المهم شخبارك
فواز: الحمدالله بخير..انتم شخباركم
منصور: انتم "وبأستغراب" من تكلم حد غيري
فواز: هههههههههه ياخي لاتدقق
منصور: اووه هههههههه اوكي ..انا بخيرر
فواز: خير شعندك مارني على االصبح
منصور: ماكان عندي شغل وقلت امرك
فواز: اهااا.. انا بعد بخلص شغلي وبرجع انااام
منصور: فواز
فواز: نعــم
منصور: احم.. سمعت ابوي يتكلم مع ابوك امس
فواز: طيب؟
منصور: وسمعت انهم يقولون ناوين يعجلون بخطبتك
فواز بصدمـه: نعـــــــــــــــم
منصور: ليه ماتدري
فواز: من جدك تحكي
منصور: اي انا استغربت شلون تخطب وماتقول لي
فواز وقلبه يعوره: الله يهديك يايبببببببه
منصور: وش مانعك يارجال
فواز: مابي اتزوج الحين فاهم وبعدين بياخذون لي وحده جامعه ماكملتها
منصور: يازينه وش ناوي تاخذ عجوز
فواز: انت ماراح تفهم "ويتنهد" اقول يلا بسكر بروح اكلم ابوووي
منصور: ما انصحك لانهم كانوا يتكلمون من جد امس ماتوقع تغير برايهم شي
فواز: اوكي اوكي بس يلا مع السلامه
منصور: فواز لايكون نكدت عليك على هذا الصباح
فواز وحزن عليه: ههههههه لاعاادي ..اصلا زين عطيتني خبر
منصور: دام كذا يلا اقلب وجهك
فواز: هههههههههه يلا
"سكر فواز عن منصور ورجع راسه على الكرسي ،، يالله يايبه شبتسووي فينييي حرررام عليكم والله حراااااام ،، توني منتهي من اخس تجربه عانيتها فحياتي ،،تقومون تخلوني اعاني بتجربه اعظـــــم،، حرام علييييكم ،،وينك ياسلطـــان ،، وينـــك ،، من بشكي له ليتك هنا ليتك ،، "
"فواز حس اليوم من بدايته شر بس ابعد الفكره عن راسه لانه يكره التشائم ..وكان يبي يخلص شغله بسرعه عشان يرجع ويكلم ابووه "
.
.
في الفسحه كانوا البنات هالوقت قاعدين يسولفون
هنوف: وصايف وصايف شوووفي"وتاشر لها بعيونها"
وصايف بأستهزاء: هئ من يصدق ان هذي العنود الي قبل كم يوم تسب وتحش في شله ال
Cheaper
هنوف: من جد حبيبتي الدنيا تدور
وصايف: لهذي الدرجه هنوف امس تسبهم ههههههه متخيله الفكره انتي
هنوف: هههههههه عمري ماتخليت اقعد مع شلت ليلى فيوووم
وصايف: كيف مستحملتهم مدري
هنوف: من جدددددد
وصايف: ماعلينا شعندك هالويك اند
هنوف: ولاشي
وصايف: شرايك تجين عندي
هنوف: بس انا
وصايف: انتي وجمانه واسيل
هنوف: اوكي بشووف وبرد عليك
وصايف: حاولي اوووكي
هنوف: ولايهمك
وصايف: اوكي ... يلابنااات قوموا نطلع برا
"البنات بعضهم قاموا وبعضهم جلسوا"
هنوف: امشي ندخل حررر
وصايف: نتشمس هههههههههه
هنووف: امحق شمس الي تحرق اشتغفر اللله
اسيل: من جددد ..اي صح بنااااات بتشمس هالويك اند توني شريت واحد يجننن مررره
وصايف: تعالوا عندي ونسبح ونتشمس
جمانه: كل البنات بيجونك
وصايف: لابس انتي وهنوف واسيل
جمانه: دام كذا اوكي
وصايف: عادي لو بنات عمي جو؟
هنوف: اي عادي بس غيرنا من المدرسه لا
وصايف: هههههه اوكي
جمانه: ههههههه طول عمري اتمنى اشوف بنات عمك ..كثار ماشاء الله
وصايف: ههههه تعالوا وشوفوهم بتنبسطون معهم
اسيل: اتحمست اشوف عايلتكم هههههههه
وصايف: طيب حاولوا تجون اوووكي
هنووف: اووكي يلا ندخل لاتقلب ريحتي شمس عليكم
وصايف: هههههههههه يلا يلا
" ودخلوا ومنها كملوا مسيرتهم للدرج لان الجرس دق"
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
طيب متى بتروحين الدوام
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
شوي وبروح
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
يعني جاهزه انتي الحين
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
اي تلبست وقعدت ع النت
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
اهاا حلووو 
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
همممممم
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
قوول ....ياختي قولي لي اسمك اسهل تعبت من كثر ماكتب نك نيمك الطويل وانساه صراحه
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
ههههههههه اوكي انا اسمي منار
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
وااااو اسمك حلوو..وانا اسمي جود
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
عاشت الاسامي ..من ذوقك ياجود..حتى انتي حلو اسمك
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
تسلمين ياحلووه
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
ماقلتي لي ليه انتي داخله على الصباح
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
بس مالي خلق اداوم اليوم انا
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
لا تدخلين الفكره براسي
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
ياليت عشان تقعدين معي
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
هههههههه ماتنعطين وجه
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
مقبوله منك ههههههه
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
همممم اوكي خلاص انا اخليك بطلع الحين
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
اوكي ..بتدخلين اليوم؟
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
اي يمكن على المغرب
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
اوكي انتظرررك
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
ترى مالي دخل لو تأخرت
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
ههههه اوكي ماعليك بس انتظرك
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
اوكي براحتك سي يوو
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
سي يوو توو وتيك كير
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
يو توو
"وطلعت منار خذت نظارتها وسكرت لابتوبها وحطته بشنطتها وخذته معها ونزلت"
قابلتها روبيكا بالطريق
روبيكا: مدام منار تبين حطي فطور
منار: اي لوسمحتي
روبيكا: اوكي
منار: جيبيه بالصاله اوكي
روبيكا: نوبروبلم "وراحت تجهز الفطور"
قعدت منار وفتحت التلفزيون وماحطت طرحه لانه اصلا الكل بدوامه ومافي حد بالبيت
كانت تفرفر بالتلفزيون وحطت على اي محطه لان مالها خلق تسمع اغاني هالوقت
وحطت الريمونت وجلست تنتظر
"جابت لها الخدامه الفطور..منار ماخذت غير الكوفي وقعدت تشرب فيه والكورسان "
بدت تقصص الكورسان الا باب الصاله انفتح انفجعت خافت يكون مساعد او مازن تركت الي بيدها وحطت الطرحه على راسها
.........: ياولد
سمعت الصوت وقام قلبها يرقع ابد ابد مو وقته ماعرفت ترد ولا شتسوي
منار: .........
الي جاي كان شايف الخدامه طالعه الدرج
...: روبيكا في حد باصاله
روبيكا: لامافي حد بس مدام منار
"استغرب دام في حد ليش ماردت ماعرف شيسوي بس حب يسوي انه يمون ومايحسسها بلاحراج "
........: منييير انتي هنا وصار لي ساعه اتحنحن
منار بخحل: سوري مازن ماسمعتك
مازن ابتسم : طيب ياليت تطلعين فوق او تروحين غرفة الحريم لانه في عمال بيصلحون المكيفات
منار: لاخلاص اصلا انا طالعه
مازن ويطالع الفطور وبالذات الكورسان الي مبين انها بدت بقصه ووقفت: لاافطري وبعدها اطلعي
منار ماحبت تزودها : لاخلاص باخذها معي " اخذت الكوفي والكورسان وشاتهم بيد وراحت ماره من جنبها "
مازن حس اني بيطيح من طوله : منار
مازن: استني شوي اسوي لك طريق وبعدها اطلعي"يقال انه يغار من هنود لووول"
منار بتوتر: اوكي
"وطلع مازن وسوا طريق وراحت هي بطريقها"
.
.
.

في غرفه محمد
نجوى: غزوله حبيبتي انتي اخاف عليه
غزل: مالي دخل جننني محد في البيت وناشب لي نشب...وين راح ابوه
نجوى: معزووم ..طيب جيبيه انتي واقعدي مع سهر
غزل: ياربيييييه مالي خلق البس ولاشي
نجوى: عادي البسي عبايتك وتعالي
غزل: ياشيينك زين ..خلاص بلبسه وبنجي يلا
نجوى: فديتسس والله باااااي
"كانت غزل تكلم اختها نجوى عشان ترسل حد ياخذ ولدها سلمان لانه مجنن غزل وغزل مجبوره تقعد معه لان البيت فاضي .. ونجوى تخاف عليه من ان غزل ترسله مع السواق لحاله "
"سكرت نجوى من هنا وطلعت من غرفتها بتروح تقول لسهر"
"في الصاله"
سهر: لوووولي بلييييز تكفى تكفى
منصور: شوفي على حسب اذا مريت جبت لك واذا مامريت حظاُ اوفر
سهر وميله بوزها: طيب افففف
"نجوى وهي واصله عندهم سمعت حس منصور وتحجبت"
سهر: وانتي وين زوجك
نجوى تبتسم على حاله سهر: معزووم ليه
سهر: ابيه يجيب لي فرادج كيك من ستار بكس
نجوى: ههههههه ومنصور وش وراه
منصور: انتي شتبين فاضي لكم
نجوى: طيب طيب لاتعصب "وتلف على سهر" شوفي ولايهمك غزوله وهي جايه بخليها تمر وتجيب لك وش راايك
"منصور فتح عيونه"
سهر: احللللللللللفي ..يس يس كلميهااا
نجوى:ولايهمك
"منصور مدري اقعد لالا وين اقعد بتشك هالملعونه جنيه..هممم بس ابي اشوفها مانرفزتها من زماان.. "
منصور: لاوين ترسلينها انا بروح وبجيب خلاص"ويلف على سهر" زين كذا فشلتينا
سهر: هههههههه لالاعادي نموون
منصور: خلاص انا بروح وبجيب
نجوى: دام كذا جيب حق غزل فرابتشينو تمووت فييه على الاقل اراضيها بالموت وافقت انها تجي وتجيب سلمان
منصور وبأبتسامه: ولايهمك
سهر: عاد لاتتأخر اخاف تطلع وانت ماوصلت
منصور ورافع حاجب: انشاء الله ماما
سهر: ههههههههه
"وطلع"
سهر: اخو في هذي الدنيا مثله ماشفففت
نجوى: ههههههههه شدعوى
سهر: والله نذذذذذل نذذذذذل ياختي ستاربكس خمس دقااايق من عندنا ويعاند
نجوى: ارسلي السواق الله لايهينك
سهر: كم مره ارسله ويجيب لي وحده ثانيه ..مره ثانيه بدخله معي وبرويه اياه
نجوى: هههههههه احسن شي
سهر: الا تعالي شلون فجأه غزل بتجي شطاري عليها
نجوى: هههههههه سلومي جننها
سهر: احسسسن يحركها
نجوى: ههههه اي والله
سهر: وناااسسه ..خل تونسني شوي
نجوى: وين عمتي
سهر: مع بابا فوق
نجوى: اهااا ..تعشيتي
سهر: لامابعد ..مو مشتهيه الحين غيييييييير فرادج كيك
نجوى: مدري كيف تاكلينه كله شوكليت
سهر بعيون حالمه: يممممممي يجنننن
نجوى : ههههه اقول اذلفي بس انا طالعه فوق مغيره ترتيب غرفتي وتكفين اذا جا سلمان امسكيه عندك اوكي لو جا عندي بيخرب كل شي
سهر: ولايهمك
"وطلعت نجوى فوووق وتمددت سهر على الكنبه مسكت الرميونت وحطت روتانا وشافت اغنيه شدتها وكانت "اي شي " لفووز ..."
سهر فخاطرها" ههههههه استغفر الله شفيها شكلها ذي كذا والله انه احلى منها ..مدري شلون مثل معها ..وقعدت تغني مع الاغنيه لانها سامعتها من اول .."
"بعد عشر دقايق دق الجرس يعلن بوصول غزل نطت بسرعه من الكنبه وصلحت بلوزتها وراحت عند باب الاستقبال"
سهر بفرحه وتهليل: ياللله حييييييييهم "وكانوا بعيد عنها وسلمان يركض لها " حييه حييه حبيبي حيييه خاالتي
"وصل سلمان لخالته وضمها بقووووه وهي مبسووطه عليه دقيقه وتركها راح يركض ناحيه البيت "
غزل بعد ماوصلت سلمت على سهر: اف اف مدرس شلون تقعدين معه
سهر: هههههه فديتوو يجنن..ادخلي ادخلي
"دخلوا البنات وقعدوا في الصاله المفتوحه "
سهر: وربي انبسطت يوم قالت نجوى بتجي ..ماعندي حد طفششت
غزل: وانا مثلك والله محد عندي في البيت
سهر: شوفي نتفق اتفاق مو صح انا وانتي بنات وحيدات ونكسر الخاطر بين عشرين تمساح في البيت
غزل بضحكه: اي
سهر: اي وحد تطفش ويكون البيت فاضي تروح للثانيه شرايك
غزل: اووووووووكي "وتضحك "
"قعدوا يسولفون ويسولفون "
"شوي ويسمعون صوت حد يضرب بوووري من برا"
سهر ابتسمت
غزل"بأستغراب":مين؟
سهر: منصووور جايب لنا من ستاربكس
غزل اخترعت: من جــدك....................
.
.
.

يتبـــــــــــع*

----------


## منى قلبي

*الجزء الثالث
الفصل الثاني

غزل: من جــــــــدك
سهر: اي من جد شفيك تراه ماياكل ... خليك هنا "ابتسمت لها وراحت "
"منصور بعد مادق هرن.. ابتسم من قلب يوم شاف سيارتهم موقفه في المواقف الخارجيه سكر السياره واخذ الكيس ونزل منها ..راح متجه ناحيه الباب وهو بطريقه فتححت سهر الباب" 
سهر: يانااااسي فديت اخووي انا ياناااااااس
منصوور ياملحك اذا مفكره انه لعيونك "بأبتسامه سخريه ": لاداعي لاداعي
"وصل عند المدخل الرئيسي"
مدت سهر يدها واخذته منه وكانت معترضه الباب""
منصور رافع حاجب: شفيك وخري
سهر وتطلع لسانها: تؤ تؤ فيه بنات
منصور تنرفز: منهي غير بنت عمك "وخري ودزها" 
سهر تحاول فيه : منصوور عيب عليك تستحي
"كان الباب الرئيسي يطل على طول على الناس الي في الصاله المفتوحه "
منصور وهو يناظرها: منهي غزل لالاعادي .."ويغمز "نموون
"طنشته سهر وسبقته وحطت الاغراض"
منصور: السلام عليكم بنت العم
غزل بمجامله: وعليكم السلام
منصور: شخبارك وشخبار عمي والاهل
غزل: بخير
منصور"حشا كبريت بس انا اوريها "
سهر: غزووله منصور جاب لك فرابتشينوو
غزل بأستغراب شدراه اني احب فرابتشنو
منصور وكان يناظرها ابتسم يعني فهمتك: نجوى قالت لي
غزل بقهر لانه فهمها: انا ماقلت شي طيب
منصور: لابس عشان لايروح فكرك بعيد
"غزل طنشته عشان سهر هنا"
سهر تشرب وهي متلذذه : يميييييي يمممي غزل خوذي منصور جاب لك وحده
غزل وتناظر منصور: لاثنكيو انا ماحبه
منصور: طيب خذي الفرابتشينو
سهر وهي تاكل: منصور قلت لك تستحي وبعدين مو قلت انك مواعد الشباب اليوم ليه مرتز لي هنا
منصور: كولي الي في فمك وانتي ساكته "ويناظر غزل" انا كيفي اطلع وقت ما ابي واقعد وقت ما ابي
غزل وهي قايمه : سهوره انا طالعه حق نجوى اوكي
سهر: لالالا نجوى بتخلص وبتنزل اقعدي " وتعطيها الفرابتشينو " خذي بس لايصير بايخ
"غزل اخذته وبدت تشرب"
غزل وهي ترجع الي شربته: كح كح وش ذااا
منصور: ووووووع الله يحوم كبدك يامقرفه وشو ذا ذا فرابتشينو
غزل عصبت : تستهبل مع وجهك هذا مو فرابتشينو هذا موكا فريز
سهر قاعده تناظرهم شسالفتهم: منصور قلنا لك فرابتشينو
منصور مسوي معصب: وانا شدراني قلت لهم فرابتشينو جابو هذا شدخلني
غزل عرفت حركته وعصبت وكانت تبي تصيح بس قهرته : اول مره ادري ان ستار بكس يوزع طلبات بالغلط
منصور وبأبتسامه ساخره : شقصدك؟
غزل: مو قصدي شي ...بس يمكن ماعرفت تطلب
منصور: هذا الي كان ناقص انتي تعلميني شلون اطلب
غزل عصبت: لو تعرف تطلب كان جبت فرابتشينو
سهر: هدوا شفيكم شدعوى شصار
منصور عصب: يكون بعلمك انا مو مجبور اجيب لك ..جبته عشان خاطر نجوى ..وانا قلت لك طلبت فرابتشينو وغيروه "وقام "
غزل معصبه: اكررررررررررره اخوك اكرررهخ
سهر: هههههههه شفيكم كل واحد مايطيق الثاني ها غزووله
غزل:مافينا شي بس دايم ينرفزني
سهر: تعودي حتى انا رافع ضغطي
غزل: لاماني متعوده وانا اوريه واصلا شرهتي اذا قعدت مكان هو فيه
سهر: اي يكون احسن"ورجعت تاكل"
غزل تناظرها:كملي اكل يالمفجووعه ..."سكتت وشوي" اكرهه شهيتوني عليه
سهر: هههههههههههههه
غزل: ههههههه والله اكررهه
سهر: امسحيها بوجهي
غزل وتغير السالفه : وين سلماااان اختفى
سهر: مدري ياويلي لايكون راح لامه بتذبحني "ووقفت " استني بروح اشوفه
"راحت سهر تدور عليه ... وبقت غزل قامت جابت الريمونت من مكان غزل وقعدت تفرفر ..شوي رفعت راسها لان الباب الرئيسي انفتح على طول غطت شيلتها وناظرته بكره "
منصور بأبتسامه ماكره : مارجعت اعتذر رجعت اخذ مفاتيحي "وراح ماشي"
غزل بصوت واطي: ياشينك بس
"هو سمعها تتحلطم انبسط وطلع "
"رجعت غزل وسلمان جنبها ماسك ايس كريم وياكل "
غزل: وين لقيتيه؟
سهر: بالمطبخ مع شغالته
غزل: اهااا
سهر: شعندك لسا بالطرحه شيليها تراه راح
"غزل استوعبت وشالتها"
"وبعد فتره استأذنت غزل راحت لبيتهم بدون ماتسلم على نجوى لانها كانت مشغوله "
.
.
.
في عتمة الليل .. وانعزال الشمس تحت ستاره السماء .. كان قاعد في غرفته.. يحاول ينام ..ماهو قادر ينام ...يحس انه يحتاجها بأقرب وقت ... ياربيه هل الي اسويه صح ..انا مو قاعد اخون اهلي ..بس انا احبها ..وابي اخطبها .. بس ظروفنا تمنعنا من ان حنا نقدم على هذي الخطوه .. انا حتى شكلها ما اذكره الا يوم كانت صغيره بشعرها الاسود الشلال ... ياويلي من هذاك اليوم الي يشوف شعرها يقول اماراتيه من طوله وكثافته .. عسى بس ماقصته لو تسويها بذبحها .. كان يبتسم وهو يتذكر كيف كانت مجننه عيال الجيران بدلعها وغرورها ..
ويتذكر اليوم اللي راح فيه لبيتهم وكيف ان صوتها حرك مشاعره المدفونه بقلبه صار لها سنين ومن ذاك اليوم وهو عرف ان قلبه صار ملكها وان يحب اي شي يذكره فيها وكيف هالبنت من نظره وحده بعد فراااق طويل سحرته وصار اسير عيونها " آآآآآآآآه عبير شكلي حبيتك بجنون هذا من مره جننتيني بعدها وش بتسوووين فيني .. الله يكتبك من نصيبي ..وتصيرين العبير اللي يعطر وردة قلبي وتنورين حياتي..والله يافصيل شكلك غرقت في بحر حبها "
.
.
.
مر الاسبوع عادي بعد ماحاول فواز في ابوه انه مايبي يتزوج الحين وابوه قاله نتفاهم بعدين بهالموضوع جا الاربعا الي هو اليوم وفواز ماسوى شي كان وده يتعذر عن الاجتماع حق الاسبوع بس يعرف ابوه وش ممكن يسوي..اما عن سهر فكانت متوتره ..ماكانت تبيه يشوفها بس هو اصر واصر وهي كانت خايفه طول الوقت ومتووتره
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*يوم الاربعاء
في بيت بو محمد
يوم الاربعا تجمعت العايله بعد ما الكل رجع من دوامه ..كل من البنات لابسين لبس سكاجويل مافي اي تكلف ..
"عند البنات كانوا يسولفون كالعاده..في احدى صالات قصر بو محمد المفتوحه على بعض والي كانت منوره من كل جهه بسبب الشبابيك الي تمتد على القصر بالطول كانوا البنات قاعدين بشكل فوضوي يبون يتغدون لانه اليوم الاربعا والاربعاء متعب صراحه "
"فجأأأأأأأأأأأأااه"
غزل: بناااااااااااات
البنات لفوا عليها: هااا
غزل وشاقه الضحكه : معلومه بسيطه فقط "وتعلي صوتها" قريب قريب وقرريب جدا بتكون عندنا فررررررررحه شكبرها
جنى بأستخفاف: وشهي بالله عليك
غزل تهر راسها بالنفي: نوو نوو ماني بقايله
سهر تصلح جلستها: يلاعااااااااد
غزل بشقاوه: تبونهم يذبحوووني نو نو
نجود: اجل ليه تحمسينا
غزل وتطلع لسانها: كيفي
اديم: كلي تبن يلا عاااد
عبير: من جد
غزل: اخاف تستحي
سهر بأستغراب: منهي
غزل: هي
البنات: يووووووووووووه منهي
غزل: ههههههههه لا لا خلوها هم يقولون لكم
جنى وهي قايمه ناحيتها :بتقولين ولاشلون
غزل وهي ترفع رجولها لعندها: جنووو شبتسوين خلك بعيده تعبانه حدي
وصايف: هههههههههه عاشت جنى
"جنى وتنط فوق بطن غزل وتبطحها على الكنبه"
غزل وحالتها متكركبه: وجعوووووووووه شفيهم بيت عمي وحوش
سهر: هههههههه تعجبيني
جنى وهي تمسكها من رقبتها : بتقووولين ولا بخلي كل وحده موجووده تعطيك كففففف
غزل: قووومي فعصتيني ياحمماره قووومي
جنى: مانيب ترى بنطط فوق بطنك
غزل: قووومي بقوووووول بس قومي
جنى: لاتحاولين قولي يلا
غزل : انا اوريك ..الرجاجيل راح يتكلمون اليوم عن خطبه فواز واديم اليوم
جنى وهي تقوم: احلللللللفي وناسه
"والبنات يصارخون ومبسوطيييين"
واديم كنه حد صب عليها مويه بادره من فوووق" من جددددددهم"
"البنات وهم يقطون نغزات"
سهر: عيب عليكم ترا ديومي تستحي
اديم وهي تسوي تستحي من جد عشان البنات: كلوا تبن اكرهكم
جنى: من قدك ياهووووووو
سهر: عقبالي هالمفعوصه تنخطب قبلي قهرررررررررر
اديم بجديه بس مابينتها: تبينه بعطيك اياه
سهر: ههههههه من جدك تصبرين تصبرين واخذه بكل بساطه
"اديم بأستهزاء اما بهذي صدقتي"
"اديم وهي تقووم"
غزل: مرت اخوي وين رايحه
اديم وهي خدودها حمره من كثر ماهي مفوله من داخل ابتسمت يقال انها مستحيه : انا هبله اقعد معكم
"البنات ضحكوا عليها وقعدوا يعلقون"
"اديم طلعت من هنا وعيونها بدت تغرغر من هنا ماتبيييييييييه هي ماتكرهه بس ماتبي تتزوج الحيييييين حرام عليييييييييهم .. توي في بدايه عمري ويزوجوني ولسا مابعد اتمتع ... اديم ماعرفت وين تروح بس قعدت تمشي عشان تختفي من انظارهم بعدها كلمت على سهر "
"سهر اول ماشافت الاسم استغربت"
سهر على طوول: شفيييك
اديم بصوت واطي : اششش لاحد يعرف اني اكلمك ..اسمعي اطلعي بسرعه
سهر: اها وينك فيه
اديم: عند درج المطبخ
سهر : امدااك هههههههه " وقامت"
اديم: كلي تبن وتعالي
سهر: اوكي اوكي يلا جيت
البنات" على ويييين"
سهر وهي ماشيه: بخليهم يحطون الغدا وبنادي اديم مدري وين راحت
"راحت وقعدوا البنات يكملون سوالف"
"اول ماوصلت سهر لعند اديم"
سهر وتهرول ناحيه اديم : شفيك اديم
اديم تامرها: تعالي نطلع غرفتك
سهر: يلا "ولسا مستغربه "
" ركبوا الاسنسير وطلعوا الطابق الثاني ..دخلوا الغرفه وسكرت سهر الباب وراها وجلسوا في صالة الاستقبال حقت سهر ... وكانت الغرفه مقلوبه فوق تحت ... كانت كلها اغراض وحوسه ..ماستحت من اديم ولاشي لانهم متعودين عليها "
سهر بشفقه : ديووم شفيييك
اديم منزله راسها : سهر مابي مابي
سهر بأستغراب: وشو ماااااتبين
اديم وتحط يدها على راسها: مابي اتزوج تفهمييين
سهر بحنيه: ياحياتي ليه طيب..فواز وش زينه
اديم: سهر انا مش مابي فواز مابي اتزوج اصلا افهمي
سهر بأبتسامه تهون عليها : طيب عادي بكل بساطه مراح يصير شي بدون ماياخذون شورك
اديم وتفرد شعرها : سهر مو بكل بساطه كيف بيكون وجهي قدام عمي وخالتي فشللله
سهر بواقعيه : لاموفشله هذا زواج مو اي كلام ..محد راح يغصبك على شي.. انتي محجوزه له من وين يعني ماراح يأثر فيه هذا شي ..وبعدين اذا كان الله كاتبه لك فهو لك..ادري بك حساسه بس تغلبي على حساسيتك هالمره وقولي انك ماتبين ترتبطين ..والراي الاول والاخير لك صدقيني
"تررن ترن"
سهر: هذي غزل "وردت"
غزل: اقول انتي واياها لو ماتنزلون الحين والله لاطلع لكم يلا غدا
سهر: ههههههه يمه اوكي اوكي
غزل: ثواني سامعه
سهر: ههههههه طاااااااايب اقلبي وجهك"وقفلت الخط "
"لفت سهر ناحيه اديم وشافتها منزله راسها"
سهر وتناظر بعيون اديم: ديوم تبين تقولين شي
اديم وهي تتراجع عن الي بتقوله : بعدين بعدين خلينا ننزل الحيين
سهر:اوكي على راحتك
"نزلوا تحت يتغدون ..بعد ماحفلوا البنات فيهم "
" بعد الغدا البنات طلعوا فوق ولبسوا من بجايم سهر وحطوا راسهم وناموا بغرفتها الي على الكنبه والي على السرير والي على الارض بس كانوا دايخين من الدوامات ماعدا نجود .. اما الحريم راحوا الصاله وقعدوا يسولفون وكل وحده منهم منسدحه على كنبه ..اما الرجال كانوا عكسهم بكل نشاطهم يسولفون والعيال كانوا قاعدين مجامله "
فيصل لبومحمد: احم اقول عمي لو تغيرون موعد جمعتكم احسن
بومحمد: شفيها يابوي ؟
"ضحكوا الشباب"
طلال: اي والله صدقت
بو متعب: ليه عااد
منصور: نايف مانشوفه وبسبب ان الاربعا دايم مشغول وصراحه يوم الاربعا تعب
وليد:اي والله انا تعبت مجامله
"ضحكوا عليهم"
بو فواز: لهذي الدرجه ثقيله ..يابوكم حنا عندنا عزايم غالبتها يوم الخميس
منصور برواقه: بكل بساطه اليوم الي تكونون مشغولين بلاش جمعه
وليد: هههههههه انا اشهد
بو فواز: لاحنا مغيرين ولاشي خلونا على الاربعاء
"تشائموا الشباب"
بومحمد: اي والله ازين لنا
فيصل: فواز شفيك اليوم ماهو من عادتك من تجمعنا ماسمعنا حسسك
"قال هالكلام فيصل بكل عفويه ... ومن جهه ثانيه كأنه يذكر ابو فواز بالي ناوي يعلنه هالجمعه ..او بلاحرى قدم وقته .. الموضوع الي كان فواز يدعي ربه ينسى ان يعلنه .. "
بو فواز : احم ياشباب ياليت لو تخلونا شوي وتتيسروون
منصور: هممم يعني طرده
مشاري: ههههه الظاهر كذا
بوفواز: اي طرده لان في موضوع نبي نتكلم فيه ونبي ناخذ راحتنا .. فواز خليك لاتطلع
"تبلعم فواز "
منصور: اهااااااا فهمت .. ترى عادي خلونا السالفه وعارفينها
"بومحمد خز منصور"
منصور نقز : احم شباب يلا قوموا نطلع
"ضحكوا عليه وراحوا الشباب الخيمه الخارجيه "
بو فواز بدون مقدمات : احم احم ياجماعه الخير انا تكلمت مع بو محمد بخصوص تقديم خطبه فواز لأديم .. انا اشوف مافي داعي نطولها وودنا نفرح بعيالنا ..مابقى لنا بالعمر شي.. وولدي فواز رجال ولله الحمد مستقر ومافي شي يمنعه من انه مايتزوج.. ونغير من اجواء العايله الي من بعد وفاه المرحوم بو ياسر ماصار لها طعم
بو محمد : اي والله انا اشهد انه رجال
بو فواز : عشان كذا يابو فيصل انا الحين اطلب يد بنتك لولدي ... وياليت تاخذ راي البنت الحين ... وبالنسبه لفواز هذا هو عندك ..تربيتك يابوفيصل ..
بو فيصل: والنعم والله وسبه انعام من فواز والله ... ودامكم طبختوا الطبخه وراي ومابقى لي غير اخذ راي البنت .. انا ماعندي مانع .. وفواز رجال ينشد به الظهر والله
فواز الي خلاص حس ان حياته انتهت بعد مارسموها له اهله ..بس قال بغصه : تسلم ياعمي من طيبك ..
بو فواز : يابوفيصل انا طالبك لاتغصب البنت على شي هي ماتبيه خلها براحتها ..وهي بنت ويحق لها تختار رفيق دربها .. واذا تبي تكمل دراستها خل تقول هو لها طال العمر ولاقصر..والبنت مالها غير ولد عمها
بو محمد : لالاتخاف مو حنا نغصب بناتنا على شي "ويناظر فواز " مبروك مقدماً يافواز
فواز بأبتسامه مزيفه : الله يبارك فيك مع انها بدري;
بو محمد: لاان شاء الله تتيسر الامور وربي يسهل دربك
فواز: تسلم ياعمي
"قامو الرجال يتكلمون عن مواضيع خاصه وضمنها فواز ..وفواز حس انهم وقعوا على شهادة وفاته .. ماكان يبي الامور تصير بهالسرعه .. كان قاعد معهم بجسده وعقله بعييد ..عن حياته الي انرسمت وخلصت .. هل هو بيقدر بيوفي بحقهاا مثل ماكان يسوي لحبيبته الاوليه ولالالا طلع فواز مهرول وتعذر منهم على اساس بيقعد مع الشباب طلع منهم وبلاساس هو ناوي يطلع برا البيت بكبره يحس يبي يتنفس ..شاف لازم انه يمر من عند الشباب وكان عارف انهم راح يمسكونه اسأله ومايبي يبين شي بما ان فيصل ومشاري هناك ..قرر يطلع من الجهة الثانيه ... مشى ناحيه الباب الخلفي الي يمر من جهة الحديقه الخلفيه وماشي وعقله مو معه .. كان يمشي ويدينه بجيبته ويقاعد يحركها بفوضويه بجيبته يخفف من توتره الي طغى عليه .. ناظر قدامه انصقع...ياربي وش هالوهقه ..كان يناظر بنت مستلقيه على احدى كراسي الحديقه بكل حريه وحاطه الاي بود بأذونها ومغمضتها .. فكر انه يمر بخفه بدون ماتحس ..بس خاف انها تفتح عيونها بأي وقت خصوصا شكلها مو مبين نايمه ... فلاخير قرر يمر من عندها ولايمر من الشباب ..كان يمشي بحذر وعيونه عليها .. ويوم بدا يقرب كان يناظرها بتفحص .. وفجأه وقف " ياربيه من بنته هذي نفس خدودها وربي نفس خدوودها .." كان يناظرها وكان يشوف حبيبته فيها ..هو مايدري صدق تشبهها ولاذ بس قام يتخيلها بكل مكان يروحه وبوجه كل بنت تطل عليه .. بس كان يحس هذي غييير يمكن لانها بنت عمه ..كان يبي يبعد بصره ويكمل مشي بس انشلت حركته ... اصدرت حركه من البنت الي يشوفها وهي تغير مكان شعرها وهي تحركه بفوضويه ولساتها مغمضه عيونها .. وثبت شوي وكمل مشي بهروله شوي ..حس مو حلوه ان يقعد يتمقل في بنت من اهله بهذي الطريقه .. مشى وعيونه متعلقه فيه بعدها لف وجهه بكل قووه وراح شبه يركض يبي يبعد عنها .. كرها وهو مايعرف مين .. لانها بنت من اهله وكل مايشوفها متأكد انه بيتذكر معشوقته الي خانته ..ماكان يبي يعرف من بنته ..بس يدعي ربه انها مو اديم .. راح بسرعه ناحيه الباب الخلفي وعطى المفتاح حق سيارته الحارس عشان يجيبها له هذي الجهة وجلس ينتظره برا "
"عند الشباب "
مشاري: كنه تأخر فواز عندهم
فيصل: اي والله
مشاري: شعندهم ؟
فيصل بتعجب: انا ادري
طلال: انا ادري
مشاري: وشو ؟
طلال بأبتسامه خبيثه: بيتكلمون عن خطبه فواز واديم
مشاري انصقع : من جدك
فيصل: من جدك طلال
طلال بحاجب مرفوع : لااستهبل... اي والله
بدر: انت شدراك ؟
طلال: سمعتهم مره يتكلمون عنها
مشاري وفيصل يناظرون بعض
مشاري: ليه ماتكلموا جنبنا وش يسوون طول الوقت
طلال:
Don’t ask me
" الشباب قعدو ينتظرون على نار يجيهم خبر من داخل انه عادي يدخلون "
بدر: عن اذنكم
ياسر: وين ؟
بدر: هنا قريب
"بعد بدر شوي منهم وطلع جواله وصار يدق على اخته عبير عشان يعرف وينهم فيه ... عشان يحدد موقع سهر ..دق دق وحد رد عليه .. اففففففف هذا وقتك ... رجع دق حول 5 مسد كوول ..وشاف مافي امل وسكر .. ورجع لعند الشباب"
طلال بتحرش: ماردت عليك "ويغمز "
بدر وهو ياخذ انفاسه : هيهيهي يامصلك
طلال: ههههههه لاجد شفيك كاره العافيه
بدر: مافيني شي
وليد: طلووول انا رايح السن ست اليوم تخاويني ؟
طلال: اي اكيييد
بدر: صدق انكم رايقين
وليد: ليه؟
مشاري: الحين يتكلمون عن خطبه وماخطبه تروحون لي السن ست
طلال: هههههه لايكون حنا الي بنخطب او بننخطب وانا مادري
وليد: هههههه منجد انتم بس عطونا موعد الملكه عشان نفصل ملابس خبركم يعني انا كله ثوب واحد حق يوم الجمعه
طلال: هههههههههه اي والله
فيصل:
Tenageer
طلال: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه وليدوه بأيش تذكرك هذي الكلمه
وليد: هههههههههه في غيرها عبيروه الغبيه
"فيصل رقع قلبه فديتها والله"
ياسر: عيب تقول عن اختك غبيه بكرا تطيح فكبودنا
فيصل: هههههههههههه حرام عليكم مسكينه عايشه بينكم
وليد: ودها هي بس
ياسر: ههههههههه فديتها بس صار لي كم يوم ماشفتها بتزعل علي
وليد: اصلا هي مطرطعه عليك من كم يوم
ياسر: لالا بكلمها اليوم
"فيصل بدا يحس بالغيره مع انهم اخوانه "
طلال: هههههههههههه ام كشه تزعل
فيصل بغيره: وانت شايفها
طلال: ياحظي متى غطت عني الا من كم يوم وكم مره تطلع لي كاشفه
ياسر: هههههههه حرام عليكم تتكلمون على اختي كذا عيب
مشاري: ياسر ماتعرف تأدبهم يتكلمون عن اختك قدام العيال
طلال : وش قلنا حنا
مشاري: ابد ماقلت شي
فيصل: خلاص فضوها سيره " وبخاطره انا اوريها ماتطلع الا حق طلال..بعدها ضحك على نفسه لايكون انا زوجها وانا مدري "
منصور: اقول شباب قوموا نروح نشوف ايش صار "
"وراحوا الشباب المجلس"*

----------


## منى قلبي

*الساعه 6:30
"طلعت نجود تصحي البنات ..هبلت فيهم صحتهم بكل طريقه حتى قاموا كلهم "
عبير وتصلح بجامتها: الله يخسك يانجييييييييد خليتينا شوي
نجود: بلا سخافه طفشت لحالي
"قامت وحده ورا وحده تغسسسل وترجع تلبس ملابسها ..خلصت وصايف وعبير وسهر وبسمه والباقي لسا "
عبير وهي تشوف جوالها: احححححححححح خمسه مسد كول من بدر .. بيذبحني شفيييه داق؟
"سهر حستها نغزه لها كنه معصب عليها هي مو هو .. صلحت شكلها وكل شي وانتظرت البنات وهي سرحانه .. خايفه من جد اذا قابلته"
بسمه وكتفه يدها من بروده المكيف: يلا عاد خل ننزل وهم يلحقونا
عبير: اي والله يلا
"نزلوا البنات الي خلصوا وانضمت لهم نجود "
" نزلوا الصاله التحتيه بكل هدوء وهم يسمعون الحريم يسولفون وفيه صوت عيال "
وصايف توقفهم : بنات فيه عياال
سهر: يووه خلهم يقومون يروحون الخيمه
بسمه : من جد
وصايف: وش راح يقومهم
سهر: استنوا اتصل على منصور واخليهم يقوومون
"طلعت موبايلها واتصلت "
" في الصاله كانوا سوالف الشباب مع امهاتهم ومبسوطين وهدوا يوم دق جوال منصور"
منصور بملل: نعممممممممم
سهر: نعامه ترفسك قل امين ... ورا ماتقلبون وجهكم لان نبي ننزل
منصور: ورا ماتقلبين انت خشتك وعنزك البيت شكبره حبكت ماتبون الا الصاله
سهر وتصك على سنونها : نبي نجلس تحت وكل صالات تحت مكشوفه وهاذيك مانقدر نمر بسببكم
منصور: البسوا عباياتكم والله
سهر تصارخ : منصووور وورجع
" الي في الصاله سمعوها وضحكوا "
منصور: وجعووه حشا حلق بقره مو بنت فشلتينا
سهر: احسن يلا قوموا
منصور: اقول اقلبي وجهك " وقفل الخط بوجهها "
"بدر كان ينتظر لحظه يسمع صوتها ومات ضحك يوم سمعها تصارخ .. كل هذا الدلع ويطلع منه هالصوت "
ياسر: قوموا نطلع يلا
منصور: شوف عاد انا قعدت الرجاجيل حامت كبدي منها خلونا نقعد والبنات يفارقون فووق
مشاري: ياحبك للحريم قم بس قم
"شوي ويدق جوال وليد "
فيصل: من بعد
وليد: هههههههه عبير
طلال: هههههه عطني عطني اكلمها
ام ياسر: اعقل ياطليل عن بنتي
طلال: هههههه ماني مجننها
"فيصل كان منقهر حده "
طلال: مرررررررحبا
عبير: وع مين طلال
طلال: اي نعم معك الشيخ طلال اي خدمه
عبير: ابي اخوي
طلال: شتبين فيه مالك حاجه ..تبينا نقوم ماحنا بقايمين زين
عبير: طلالالالالالالال اكرهك عطني اخوي
طلال: تكفين انا امووت فيك يالشيفه
ام ياسر: ياسر كلم ولد عمك خل يكف عن بنتي ههههههه جننها طلع قرونها
عبير: طلووووو
طلال: ياعيون طلوو
ياسر: وجعوووه طلييييل خلك من اختي
"طبعا الامهات عادي ماتفرق معهم لانهم يعرفون طلال مهبول وهو متربي مع عبير يعني عادي"
"فيصل تحرقص حده وكان يبي يقوم وياخذ الجوال ويهزأها "
عبير: نبي نقعد تحت
طلال: والله ودي انتي تفكرين مو ودي والله ودي بس الشباب ماهم راضين
عبير عصبت: ياشيييييييينك بس
طلال: هههههههههههههههههه ام كشه عصبت.... حبتيييين
عبير: ههههههه شرهتي علي انا دقيت عليك انت وهالهطف ولد عمك
طلال: ههههههههه طيب شفيك عصبتي خلاص بنقوم كم عبير عندنا وكم ام كشه عندنا "ويغير نبره صوته " بس وحده
عبير: الله لايحرمني منك هههههههه قوموا بس
طلال ويبعد السماعه : شفتي ياخالتي هي تغازلني مو انا
عبير: وجعوووووووه ياحمار "وقفلت الخط "
عبير: فشلني عند العيال الكلب
"في الصاله "
طلال بعد ماسكر : ههههههههههههه هالخبله "وعطى وليد الجوال" يلا قم نرووح
وليد: يلا قووم
منصور: انتم اذلفوا حنا بنقعد
طلال: حرام عليكم قوموا ههههههههه عبير بتذبحني
"فيصل كان بيقص لسانه كل شوي جايب طاريها وكنه العيد "
ياسر: انت الي بتنذبح ...لعنبو شيبت راسها
طلال: هههههه الا هي عبير قم ياوليد بس قم " وقاموا"
ام فواز: وين بتصيعون بعد
طلال: احم بنروح عند واحد من الشباب
منصور: نصاااااااابين بيروجون السن ست
طلال بنفعال: وانت شدخلك شدخلك
منصور: هههههه انا ربي خلقني ماحب اكذب شسووي
طلال بنعومه : ياربيييييه .. يامصلك
"وانسحبوا بسرعه قبل لايفتحون تحقيق لهم "
نزلوا البنات كلهم واستغلت سهر الفرصه ونادت على اديم وراحت معها
.
.
.
الى متى تحيا غريبٍ بدنياك +++ واخر حياتك ما تحصل مناتك

تركض ورى حلم ٍ تمثّل لروياك +++ وتقضى على وهم المسافه حياتك*

----------


## منى قلبي

*الساعه02
في نفس الوقت بالرياض كانت جالسه بغرفتها تقرا لها روايه لانها كانت مرره طفشااانه وكانت حاطه التلفزيون على اغنية اليسا " لو تعروفوه " ومنسجمه بالروايه وكل شوي تلعب بشعرها ومر من عندها مازن ونادته مااااااااااااااااااازن مااااااااااازن ولكنه مارد عليها وعطاها نظره ماعرفت
ايش تفسير هالنظره مو من طبع مازن انه يطنشها وجلست تكلمه ومارد عليها وطلع من البيت وشكله كان متضايق او معصب وايش سر هالنظره اللي رماها عليها .
وبعدها بفتره رن تلفووون البيت
وكانت متعيجزه انها ترد لكنه طوول وهو يرن فقررت انها ترد وخالتها تصلي ولميس كانت تتسبح يعني مافي احد غيرها يرد
منار : الووو
وتسمع صوت رجولي غريب يكلمها بالطرف الثاني : السلام عليكم
منار : وعليكم السلام
الطرف الثاني: هذا بيت مازن سعود
منار مستغربه : ايه اخوي ..بغيت شي
الطرف الثاني : مدري وش اقولك ياختي بس مازن صار عليه حادث و...
منار مفزووووووعه : نعـــــــــــــــــم .. حــــــــادث وهو وينه الحين ..انت شقاعد تقووووووول وشمعنى مااااااااااااااازن
تركت التليفون وقعدت تصرخ بشكل جنووووووووووني
خااااااااااااااااااااالتي الحقي علي بسسسسسسسرعه
ام مساعد جايه تركض بحجابها الابيض : خير يابنيتي وش فيه
منار وهي تبكي : م اا اا مااااازن ياخالتي مازن بيرووووووح منا ياخاااااااااااالتي
الطرف الثاني بصوت عالي وبسرعه : ياليت تشوفين لي احد من الاهل يجي عنده
ام مساعد بصوت يرتجف:ان شاء الله بس في اي مستشفى هو الحين ؟
الطرف الثاني : مستشفى ....................
ام مساعد : مشكور مع السلامه .. "ولفت على منار" بس يابنتي مازن بخير بخير
منار: ماااااازن بيروح ياخالتي "وقامت تضرب على وجهها" خلنا نلحق عليه بيروح ويخليني لاااااااا هو طلع زعلالالان والله ماسويت له شي
ام مساعد كلمت مساعد بسرعه رهيبه
ام مساعد: مساااااااااعد الحق علي ياولدي مازن اخووك صار فيه حادث
مساعد كان ساكت
استغربت ام مساعد منع وقالت : مسسسسسسسسساعد وينك
مساعد بعصبيبه: انا كم مره نبهته على السرعه يستاهل خله يتحمل نتايج تهووره"وقفل"
ام مساعد طاحت السماعه من يدها
منار بفززع: شيقوول ياخالتي
ام مساعد: مدري مدري "وقامت تبكي"
"منار سمعت خالتها تقول كذا وراحت بسرعه للباب الرئيسي وفتحته وطلعت منه وهي تركض وتركض وتبكي ماااااااااااااازن لاترووووووووح ليه تروووح
تركض وتركض وشعرها وراها يطيرررررررر فتحت باب الشارع وطلعت الا سياره بوجهها وقفت منار ماتعرف شتسوووووووووي"
"لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا "


قامت منار من الحلم الي افزعهااااااا وتمسح العرق الي على جبينها
منار وهي تحط يدها على خدها: اعوذ بالله من الشيطان ....
"الي في الصاله الي فوق سمعوها وهي تصرخ راحوا لها ركض مازن رقع قلبه يوم سمعها تصارخ خاف عليها من جد ولميس راحت تركض"
"فتحت باب غرفتها وراحت ركض لعند منار "
لميس: منااار حبيبي شفييك
منار ومنزله راسها ومخبيته بيدها وشعرها المتناثر عليها :ابي م.. ماااي
لميس تصارخ: مااااااازن جيب موويه بسسسسرعه
"مازن سمع من هنا وراح ركض تحت"
لميس وهي تضمها: تعوذي من الشيطان
منار بأستغراب: مازن هنا
لميس استغربت اكثثر: اي هنا شفيك منار
"منار عرفت انه حلم بس ماردت على لميس سرحت شمعنى خافت على مازن هالقد .. رجعت نفسها على السرير .. كانت تفكر انها تطلع وتشوفه وتتأكد انه هنا .."
مازن: لميسسس لمييييس خذي
"لميس راحت تاخذ المويه منه"
مازن بقلق: لميس شفيها منار
لميس: لابس حلمانه"وراحت عنه داخل "
راحت لميس عن مازن وخلته بروحه واقف بحيرته ...عطت منار المويه وشربتها
وبعد ماهدت منار
لميس: خوفتينا عليك وهو حلم
منار بابتسامه مصطنعه : هههههههههه مو قصدي اخوفكم والله
لميس : هههههههههههه ياحليلك يلا قومي غيري جو معنا تحت وهالحلم من جلستك هاليومين لحالك بالغرفه شي اكيد بتشوفين كوابيس
منار : هههههههههه كيفي اتغلى عليكم علشان تشتاقون لي
لميس : عن الدلع ويلا انتظرك تحت
منار: الحين اكيد مازن " وبالموت طلع منها الاسم " ومساعد تحت
لميس : لا مافي غير مازن ومازن عادي مثل اخوك وبعدين يموون يلا قومي عن التعذر الزايد.
" امرتها وطلعت وخلتها بحيرتها مااااااااازن يوووه حتى بالحلم قمت اشووفه هالمعلوون انا اوريه صاير لي شيطان غيرت بيجامتها ولبست بنطلون جينز وبلوزه وسيعه ساتره وخذت حجابها وغسلت ونزلت "
"تحت بالصاله "
مازن كان سرحان ولميس تسولف عليه بالي صار فوووق
نزلت منار بأبتسامتها ووجها كله نووم
لميس: نزلت البرنسيسه
انتبه مازن لها وضحك عليها : يمممه وش هالخشه حشا حمااره نووم
منار: عاد انت اسكت ..صار لي شيطان حتى بمنامي صرت اشوفك
ابتسم مازن ببسمه لها معنى مايفهمه احد غيره : لاااا عاد بدينا بالكذب
منار : يووووووووه منك والله جد حلمت فيك محد قومني الا خشتك
لميس: ههههههه جد والله وانا اقول شفيها بنت خالي انقلب وجهها وقامت عرقانه
منار: هذا من فعايل اخووك فينا
مازن: ههههه وش حلمتي عاااد
منار وهي توصل لعندهم وترمي نفسها على الكنبه : حلمت انك طالع من عندنا زعلان سألتك شفيك مارديت رحت وشوي يدق التليفوون ويطلع لي واحد يقول صار عليك حاادث
مازن: هههههههههه عاد انتي ماصدقتي
منار: هههههههه لافي الحلم كنت طيبه شوي قمت حزنت وقعدت اصارخ يقال اني خايفه عليك
لميس: ههههههههه ومن هناك ودك ترقصين
منار: ههههههههه بالضبط
مازن: انا اوريكم يالملاعييين ... اي كملي
منار: وشو اكمل قمت مفزوعه وبس
مازن: ههههههههه شفتي شلون تخافين علي
منار: مابغيت الا انا قلوا الاشكال
مازن حزت بخاطره بس مابين: احم خليني ساكت
لميٍس: ههههههه شعندك ناشب لها
مازن: اقلبوا وجهكم يالبزران الشرهه علي انا الي قاعد معكم
منار: امزح ماازن لاتزعل
مازن ماصدق: الا بزعل
منار: مع جدي هههههههههه
لميس: هههههههههه اي والله
"طلع عنهم مازن وهو يفكر شكلها ابد ماتفكر فيني حاطه علي اقنور واني عايش بوهم معها على بالي اني اعني لها شي من بعد الموقف بس شكلي كنت احلم انا ايش انتظر منها شكلها مو حاسه فيني ابد انا قلت يمكن استحت مني حركت شي فيها واثاريه خرطي وتنهد وكمل طريقه"
"والبنات جلسوا على التلفزيون "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*.
.
.
وبنفس الوقت
تصاعدت خيوط دخان فنجانها
برائحة القهوة التي تعشقها رائحة .. أكثر منها مذاق
ولكن ..
تتصاعد خيوط الدخان من فنجانه برائحه القهوه الي يعشق رائحتها اكثر من طعمها .. اكثر مايحبه بهالمكان هذا الكوفي الي اعتاد الكل يشوفه فيه .. بضحكاته الي تملي هالمكان المزحووم .. اليوم كان بغير عادته .. كان سرحان وباله ابد مو معهم ويفكر وكأن جبل من الهموم بصدره تنهد بضيق وهو يتذكر الكلام اللي تخلل لاذنه في الوقت اللي نسى جواله بغرفة الطعام ورجع ياخذه وسمع شي ماكان يتمنى انه يسمعه ويتمنى انه حلم اكثر من انه حقيقه حط يده على راسه وهو مو مصدق " مو معقووول اللي يصيرر والله مو معقول .. ليه ترفضه .. ليه ماتبيه ؟؟ وليه وليه مليون سؤال يدور في باله وكان محتار مايدري ايش يسوووووي .. اكيد انا فهمت غلط .. او اني ماسمعت زين ورجع بذاكرته للي صار رجع ياخذ الجوال لكنه سمع اسم اخووه وحده تتكلم عنه وهذا الشي اللي وقفه يسمع "
..::فووواز انا ما ابيه يا سهررر وش فيك ماتفهمين
سهر : يا اديم وش تبن وماتبين اللي صار صار
اديم وهي تصيح : مو على كيفهم يزوجوني واحد نفسي ماتبيه حررررام والله حرررام
سهر: اديم اذكري الله والله بيكتب اللي فيه الخير
اديم : مابيــه ياسهر اكرهه تفهميين
سهر: وش هالكلام شلون تكرهينه وانتي عمرك مالتقيتي معه ..كلمتيه .. شفتي عليه شي
اديم : انا كرهته ياسهر مغرووور.......
ماتحمل يسمع اكثر .. ماتحمل يقعد دقيقه زياده وهو يسمع انها تاكل في اخوه وهو ساكت وان الفرحه اللي دخلت في البيت شكلها مؤقته .. الله يعينك يا اخوي .. انا لازم اقوله بس شلووون شلووون .. ماقدر اجرحه في رجولته .. ماقدر اهدم الفرحه الي شفتها بعيون اهلي اليوم .. انا بأمكاني اقدم فرحه اهلي عليها الي ماتنتسمى قليلة الخاتمه .. حس انه راسه مصدع وقام من الكرسي كنه يبي يهرب من شي
كل الي على الطاوله التفتوا عليه
واحد من اخوياه : طلال على وين ...؟؟
طلال: راجع البيت
رد عليه: وين توه بدري .. اصلا ماقعدت معنا سرحان لي طول الوقت
طلال: وقت ثاني انا لازم ارجع البيت "والتفت يدور على وليد "
طلال وهو يوجه الكلام لوليد: انا ماشي البيت تبي تمشي يلا ماتبي كيفك
وما انتظر يسمع الرد من وليد ركب سيارته الا وليد يلحقه ويركب معه ويرجعووون للبيت
.
.

في بيت بو محمد
عبير: يلا ماامااا نعسااااااااااااانه ابي اروح انااام
سهر: صدق انك بايخه ..تونا صاحين
عبير: وش تونا صاحيين من اذان المغرب
ام ياسر: هذي حماره نووم و
غزل: ههههههه من جد والمشكله ماعندها شي تسوويه لادوام ولا شي
عبير تسكتهم : اسكتوا عني استكوا يلا
سهر: هههههههههه
نجوى: سهر اطلعي برا لمحمد وخذي منه سلمان
سهر: يوه مابي برسل الخدامه
نجوى: يلاااا عاااد كلها خطوتين
ام محمد: سهر عيب عليك اسمعي الكلام
سهر: انشاء الله "وتقوم بتذمر"
غزل : غصب عنك بتقووومين يلا شرررفي وجيبيه
نجود وهي تكلم عبير بصوت واطي : ياكرهي لهااا لو تسكت ازين لنا ولها
عبير وناظرتها بنظره : حرام عليك البنت ماسوت لك شي
نجود : ما ارتاح لها وبس شايفه نفسها وتتكلم من طرف خشمها
عبير : لا يانجوود لا تظلمينها ترا غزل حبوبه
نجود : تمثل دور الطيبه وانتوا مصدقينها .. مالت عليها
عبير سكتت ولفت عنها علشان محد يشك بشي
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*عند الرجال
رجع فواز علشان مايزعل ابوه او يشك عمه او نقدر نقول انه رجع بقناعه بعد ماتكلم مع صاحبه وعرف ان ماله الا بنت عمه وان حبه القديم لازم مع الايام ينساه ويتلاشى من حياته حتى لو ما يحب بنت عمه بس عرف ان حياته راح يكملها مع بنت عمه برغبة اهله واستسلم لهرغبه وشال عن باله الافكار الجنونيه صدق ماقدر ينسى حبه الاولي لكن يمكن اديم هي اللي تنسيه هالحب اذا مو اليوم بكرا وشكل اديم بنت حبوبه وطيبه وماسمع عنها الا كل شي طيب ويدعي بقلبه ان الله يوفقه بهالزواج .
بدر: حي الله المعرررس .. وينك فيه من عرفت بالخطبه شكلك ماصدقت خبر
فواز: هههههههه الله يهديك اي معرس تونا خاطبين
بدر: مبروووك اخر واحد كنت اتوقعه يتزوج انت واليوم اكتشف انك بتتزوج قبلنا
فواز : عقبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااالك
بدر : هههههههههه بدري انا عالعرس نسيت ياسر ناشب لي ابي اتزوج وهو مايبي يتزوج الاخ
ياسر : بدر اذا تبي اليوم اخطب لك ماعندي مانع انت بس اشر
بدر : آآآآآآآآآآآآه ياليييييييييييييييييييت والله
منصور : شكلك تحب يا بدووووووور اعترف منهي
بدر : احب واعشق واللي تبيه
هههههههههههههههههههه لاتناظروني كذا ما احب ولا شي ارتاحوا
بس في ناس شكلهم يحبون او في بداية طريقهم للحب
منصور: تكفى علمنييييييي ابي اعرف مين علشان انشب له
اكيد مشاررري
مشاري : ههههههههههههه احب والا ما احب خلوني بحالي
فيصل : اذا تحب نبي نعرف منهي هههههههههههه
مشاري : احلف بس
ماعندكم غير هالسيره خلونا بخطبة البرنس فواز
فيصل : من قدك ياااااااااااااااااااااعم افرح بتتزوج
فواز : ترا الزواج مسؤليه مو مثل مانتوا متخيلين
فيصل : تبي تقنعنا انك ماحنيت على عمي علشان يزوجك
فواز : ................
بدر : اسكتوا عنه خجلتوووووه
ياسر : الا صحيح فواز متى بتكون الملكه
فواز : والله مدري عن الاهل وعلى ايش اتفقوا
ياسر : الله يوووفقك .. تستاهل كل خير
فواز : ومتعب مانشووفه يعني
ياسر: كان هنا ورجع بيتهم من بدري انت مالحقت عليه
فواز : قهررر كنت ابيه بموضوع
فيصل : دق عليه
فواز : بدق عليه لما ارجع البيت
فيصل : منصور ناد لي عالاهل يلا بنمشي البيت
منصور : ويييييييييييييين بدري
فيصل : والله تعبان وابي اروح البيت
ياسر: حتى امي قول لها يلااا
وراح منصور عنهم وفيصل طلع ووصل عند سيارته وشاف ان سيارة ياسر واقفه عرض على سيارته وانتظر ياسر يجي علشان يطلع سيارته بس انه تاخر وراح لعندهم
فيصل : ياااسر تعااااال ابعد سيارتك بطلع انا
ياسر : عمي يبيني انتظر شوي
فيصل : مستعجل انا عاد
ياسر : خذ مفتاحي طيب وطلعها
اخذ فيصل المفتاح وركب سيارة ياسر وطلعها من الكراج ووقف عند باب البيت وتوه بينزل الا باب السياره اللي ورا يفتح
..:: ياااااسر واللي يعافيك شغل المكيف بسرررعه من الباب على مانوصل السياره ننصهر
فيصل يوم سمع الصوت قلبه صار يدق طبووول و ماعرف كيف يتصرف وسكت
عبير: ياااااسر نبي ببسي جيب لنا بالطريق يارررررررربيه امي وينها دق عليها استعجلها شكلها مطوله
فيصل وهو مرتبك : ااه عبير انا مو ياسر
عبير بخوووف : من انت
فيصل : انا فيصل
عبير : بس هذي سيارة ياسر وهو قال اطلعوا
فيصل : الحين بيجي ياسر يلا عن اذنك وتصبحين على خير
ونزل هو من سيارته
عبير " يااااربي احرررررراااج ومع مين فيصل فيصل ماغيره الحين وش بيقول عني بس انا ماقلت شي يوووه مدري وش خربطت عليه الله يهديك يا ياسر احرجتني معه ليه انحرج هو ولد عمي اصلا اممممممممم بس ياناس ماكنت اتخيل عندي عيال عم يجننون كذا كل واحد يقول الزود عندي.. وبالذات هذا يازييينه "
"عبير قعدت تنتظرهم وهي سرحانه "
" في الصاله "
سهر: خالتي تبين اشيل عنك دنوو
ام ياسر: لايمه بخلي بدر او ياسر يشيلها
سهر: اوووكي
ام محمد اخذت ام ياسر على جنب : كيف التطورات مع دنوو
ام ياسر بحزن : ماتطيع تاخذ دواها بالموت تاخذه ..وخبرك مانقدر نعطيها بالغصب وتطيح في غيبووبه علينا
ام محمد وهي حزنااانه: ياقلبي عليهـــــــــــا
ام ياسر : اسكتي ياسر تلفان العافيه خايف تضيع اخته مثل ما ضاع ابووه
ام محمد : لا ان اشاء الله فال الله ولافالكم ...
ام ياسر: يبي يسفرها
ام محمد : من جدك
ام ياسر: اي والله
ام محمد: يام ياسر السكري هذا هو هنا ولاهناك.. هي مو اول طفله يصير فيها .. انتوا ارسلوا اوراقها في مستشفى ..... بالرياض .. دكاترهم ماعليهم كلام
ام ياسر: والله انا ماعرف في هذي الاشياء
ام محمد: خلاص خليه وانا بقول له
ام ياسر: تسلمين ياعساي ماخلا روحي كلميه عفيه الحيين
ام محمد وهي تطلع : ان شاء الله ولايهمك هم بالمجلس صح
ام ياسر : اي
"راحت ام محمد للمجلس عند الرجاجيل .. طبعا ماكان فيه الا العيال لان الرجال طلعوا من بدري .. الي ماتعرفونه عن ام محمد .. هي تشتغل في الرئاسه العامه لتعليم البنات في المنطقه الشرقيه .. ام متفتحه ومتثقفه وعندها تجاربها في هالحياه .. "
" اول ماوصلت "*

----------


## منى قلبي

*كل الشبااب قاموا يحيوونها
مشاري: يلالالالا حيو ياهلا والله هلا
ام محمد وهي تبتسم : الله يحييييك
مشاري: شالطاري ياخاله واصله لعندنا هنا
ام محمد: عن اللقافه ابي اكلم ياسر وينه فيه
مشاري بأستغراب : ياسر مع عمي في الخيمه .. شفيكم على ياسر
ام محمد وتبتسم : لا ولاشي .. بعدين تعرفون " وطلعت "
مشاري :يلا شباااب انا استأذن
منصور: ياخي اقعد عندي فيصل وبياخذ الاهل خلك نسهر
مشاري: ياخي رايق بكرا بنطلع بس اليوم لازم ارجع دااايخ حدي
منصور: ياربي عليكم صايرين لي مثل البنات من تجي 10 او 11 قريتوا في بيوتكم
مشاري: هههههههه شنسوي يابووك
منصور يتطنز: شنسوي يابوك .. اقلب وجهك مامنك فايده
مشاري: انا اوريييك .. اقلب وجهي هااه .. ترى مردك لي
منصور: ههههههه لايكثر بس
مشاري وهو ييضحك : يلا سلالام
منصور: سلام
منصور لف وشاف بدر سرحان
منصور: بدر وانت بعد مو ناوي تروح بيتكم
بدر: هههههه ياخي طرده هي
منصور: هههههههه تقدر تقول كذا .. "وقلب جدي " بس شفيك سرحان من زمان وامي وابوي مع ياسر بالخيمه شعندكم
بدر بأستغراب: لاوالله .. توي ادري
منصور: اجل وش شاغل بالك
بدر: هاااه ولاشي .. يلا انا بطلع
منصور: اقعد بس تراني طفشان وتوه الليل بدري
بدر وهو يفكر : هممم اوكي
"بدر شافها فكره يقعد عل و وعسى يلمحها لانه كان متنرفز منها .. اخلفت بوعدها له وكان يبي يرجع بسرعه عشان يكلمها وشاف في انه يطول عند منصور فكره مش بطاله "
"تررررررن تررررررن "
منصور يدق جواله وكانت سهر متصله
منصور : خيرر
سهر وهي تلهث: منصووور من مع امي وابوووي بالمجلس
منصور تغيرت نغمته : لييييه ؟ شفييك تلهثين
سهر وهي لسا تدخل : مدري فكرت كل الضيووف طلعوا وقلت بروح اشوف امي رحت ودخلت على واحد مدري منهو
منصور انصدم : شااااااافك
سهر: مادري انا شفته وخففت
منصور: الله يفششلك وش بيقول الرجال عنا
سهر عصبت : وانا وش مسوويه هاااه
منصور: ماسويتي شي بس الرجال بيستحي
سهر: اووه شدراني المهم منهو
منصور: هذا ياسر .. يلا مبروك عليك ههههههههه
سهر: اهااااااا .."استوعبت : اقلب وجهك "وقفلت "
منصور: ههههههه
بدر متحرقص: اختك دخلت على ياسر
منصور: اي شسوي فيها خبله
بدر ودمه يغلي الحين ينتظر ويقوم ياسر ييشوفها
بدر: اهااا "وسكت "
منصور: قوم نطلع
بدر: وين نروح ؟
منصور: اي مكان نلف على الكورنيش
بدر وماله خلق بس يسايره: اوكي
"وطلعـــــــــــــــوا"
"في البيت من داخل كلهم طلعوا مابقتت الاسهر ونجوى وكانوا ساكتين لان البيت عم عليه السكوون بعد الازعاج والحووسه "
" في الخيمه "
ام محمد: ياسر ارفع راسك لمتى بتنزل راسك
ياسر كان منزل راسه من خجله .. كان ماهو عارف كيف يرد جميل عمه وخالته الي وقفوا معه بكل خطووه من بعد ماتوفى ابووه .. كان ماهو عارف وش ممكن يسوي عشان يوفي بحقهم ..
هو من اخذ مسئوليه اخوانه واهله وهو يخاف عليهم حتى من نسمه الهواء لاتضايف واحد فيهم .. كان يحسها مسئوليه كبيره ولازم مايقصر فيها .. كان يبالغ في انه يداري على اهله .. ماتعود على اجواء المسئوليه كان متعود انه كل شي يوصله لمحله قبل لايطلبه .. والحين جا الوقت في انه هو الي يوصل حق اخوانه وامه قبل لايطلبوون ..
ياسر: ياخاله اخجلتوا تواضعي صراحه .. بس كل الي اسويه من خوفي عليها تعرفينها اخر العنقوود .. لو ابوي حي كان سوا اكثر من الي كنت بسويه
بو محمد : اسمع يابوك .. ماراح تكون خايف عليها كثر ما انا خايف عليها دانه هذي مثل حفيدي سلمان .. وبسويلها اكثر من الي بسويه لسلمان .. انت مثل ماقالت خالتك انقل اوراقها لمستشفى ... بالرياض وانا بكون متابعهم اول بأول واي تقصير بدون اي كلام انا الي بسفرها.. الدكاتره هنا وللله الحمد ينشد بهم الظهر
ام محمد: اي ياولدي وربي يشافيها انت بس ادعي لها
ياسر: ولايهمك ياعمي .. ماتقصر ياعسى ربي مايحرمني منكم
ام محمد: يلا فديتك قوم امك تنتظر هناك
ياسر وهو يقوم ومبتسم: ان اشاء الله.. تصبحون على خير
بو محمد: وانت من اهله
" ام محمد قامت معه "
ام محمد: شد حيلك ولاتخلي امك تحاتيك
ياسر وهو مبتسم : ولايهمــك ياخاله
ام محمد ابتسمت له
.
.
يوم الخميس
الساعه 05
طلعت شمس الشرقيه بدون استئذان وبكل جبروتها .. وبكل حب وعطاء الي تعودنا عليها بثت اشعتها في كل مكااان .. برق نورها وضيائها على السجاده الزرقا الي متربعه الشمس فيها .. طلعت بعد ماكانت سماء امس الي مزينه بالنجوم البراقه وضوء القمر الي تهدي نفس الواحد وتبث الطمأنينه في نفسه .. كل شي اختفى بعد ماطلعت الشمس بكل كبريائها واطلقت لاشعتها العنان في انها تسلل نورها واشعتها الذهبيه .. انعكس نور الشمس في المرايا والتحف الزجاجيه الفخمه الي كانت بكل زاويه من زوايا القصر ..
شكل القصر الخارجي والداخلي في هالوقت كان تحفه حد الجنوون والقصر كان تحفه فنيه مصدر الهام كل فنان ورسام ..
كانت بكل شموخها وعذوبتها نازله من عتبات الدرج بخطوات متباطئه وعيونها على يدها الي ماسكه الدرابزين كانت تتحسس ملمسه الناعم .. كانت فارده شعرها وكان منسدل على كتوفها بكل نعووومه وغرتها المايله على جنب وبيجامتها الفوشيه البرمودا
كانت اصوات فنجاين القهوه لها صداها في الصاله المكشوفه .. "الشي الي يميز هذي العايله انه تصميم القصور بنفس درجه الفخامه .. كلهم كانوا تحت اشراف ابو فيصل بما انه مهندس ديكور فكانت العايله تلجأ له في هذي الاشياء فكان الشبه الوحيد في البيوت انه لها صاللات مفتوحه وشبابيك ماليه البيت بديزاين معين لكل بيت "
وصلت عبير لعند ماكانت امها و خالتها ام فيصل قاعدين
ام فيصل بأبتسامه : مش نوم ياعبير عليك خلصتي نوم الدنيا
عبير وهي تبتسم : ياخاله اسكتي شسوي دوام ماعندي ماعندي غير سهر اكل شرب ونوم
ام فيصل وهي توقف تسلم عليها : متى ناويه ترجعين
عبير بعد ماسلمت عليها ووتوجهت لامها : ان شاء الله على السنه الجايه
ام فيصل: الله يووفقك
ام ياسر: اخليهم يحطون لك فطور
عبير: لا الحين انا برووح وافطر.. دنوو وينها
ام ياسر: دنوو مع ياسر طلعت من الصباح راحوا توزير اص
عبير: اهااااا.. يلا عن اذنكم انا بروح افطر
ام فيصل: شحلوها بنتك على الصباح
ام ياسر : هههههههههههههههههههه شعندك تتغزلين في بنتي على الصباح
ام فيصل: الله يحفظها دايما رايقه .. خبرك مو متعوده على اجواء الروقان .. جنى تقوم لي بشرها ووصايف مو دايماً لك عليها واديم مالحق عليها اذا قامت
ام ياسر: هههههههه الله يحفظهم لك
ام فيصل: وصايف عازمه البنات وحايسه الدنيا هناك في البيت
ام ياسر : تقول لي عبير امس وهذا الي مصحيها بدري بتروح تسوي شعرها ولا مو من عادتها
ام فيصل: هههههههه ياحوبي لها خليهم يوسعون صدرهم
ام ياسرابتسمت
"وقعدوا يسولفوون مثل ماتعودوا ... ام ياسر وام فيصل مره مع بعض .. كل اهل البيت تعودوا على ام فيصل تجيهم كل صباح او ام ياسر تروح لها "
"عبير خلصت فطور بالضبط واخذت الخدامه ولبست عبايتها وراحت الصالون بما انه قريب منهم"
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*في بيت بو نايف
..:: اآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي يمه اآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى
ام نايف: وش فيك على الصراخ من هالصبح يالله صباح خير
نجود : يممممممممممممممممممممممه شووووووفي بنتك هذي بذبحها تفهمين
ام نايف : وش سوت لك بعد انتي دايم تتبلين عليها
نجود : يمممممممممممه سبحتني بالمويه
بسمه : ههههههههههههههههههههههه تستاهلين
نجود : بسووووووووووووم ووجع لاتضحكين لا اذبحك الحين
بسمه : جربي تلمسيني وشوفي
نجود : وش بتسوين يعني
بسمه : بنادي اخوي متعب حبيبي وهو يتصرف
نجود تسوي نفسها خايفه : يمممممه خفت خفت منه هالمتعب
..:: منهي اللي خايفه مني
نجود وهي مرتبكه : هههههه هلا هلاا اااا نايف
بسمه بابتسامة نصر: حي الله نايف عاااااااااااااااش من شافك
نايف : عااااااشت ايامك يااااقطوووتي
نجود : احلف بس انت وهي قطوووتك اجل
نايف : اجل وين امي عنكم توني سامع صوتها هنا
بسمه : راحت تشوووف من عالتلفون
نايف : اهااااااااااا .. وكيف الاهل امس؟؟
بسمه : بخير والله كلهم يسالون عنك
نايف: الله يسلمهم .
نجود : نايف وش رايك تطلعنا اليووم مررره طفش
نايف وهو يأشر على خشمه : تامروون امر ماطلبتوا شي
بسمه : يااااااااااي وناسه نبي نتغدا برا
نايف بابتسامه عريضه : حاضرين للحلووين
بسمه : الله لايحرمني منك
نجود : احلفوا انتو مسوين لي فيها فلم
بسمه : ههههههههههه مقهوره ان مافي احد يدلعك
..:: مو محتاجه لدلعكم .. بيجيها اللي يدلعها انشاءالله
نجود ارتبكت واستحت : هلاااا يبه هلاااا
ويقومون يسلمون على ابووهم
بو نايف: حيا الله عيالي من زمان ماشفتكم متجمعين ومعكم نايف
نايف : هههههههههههه وش اسوووي يبه الدراسه اهلكتنا
بو نايف بفخر : الله يوووفقك ياولدي واشوفك دكتور كبير
نايف : امين .
نجود : كتعب اكلت علينا الجو
نايف : ههههههههههه وليه ؟؟
نجود : الدلع كل يوم لي او لبسووووم الييوووم انت
نايف : هههههههههههه وانتي بس تغارين خلاص بدلعكم اليوم دلع مو طبيعي
نجود بفرح : فديتتتتتتتتتتتك يا اطيب اخو بالدنيا كلها
نايف وهو قايم : عاااااد مو تتاخرون اذا تاخرتوا مافي روحه
بسمه : ههههههههههههههههههههه لا توصي
نجود : يوووووه وين تبين نتغدا احس ودي بعشرين مطعم
بسمه : هههههههههههههه مشفوحه على الاكل
نجود : لو مشفوووحه ماشفتي جسمي حلو كذ
بسمه: الا ماقلتي ... وش راح تلبسين بعزيمة وصايف
نجود : بدور احلى شي وبلبسه مابي احد يكون احسن مني
بسمه : البسي شي ناعم لا تبالغين كثير
نجود : مدري اذا رجعنا من الغدا بشوف ايش البس
بسمه : يلا لا نتاخر على متعب
ام نايف : توووو الناس توكم جالسين على طول بتتغدون
نجود : لا يمه بنخليه يمشينا قبل ونبي تسوق ونرجع
ام نايف: ياحبكم للسوق .. بس هاه لا تتأخرون
بسمه : اوووكي مامي
وابتسمت لها وطلعت لغرفتها علشان تتجهز للطلعه
.
.
.
لندن
جامعة نيو كسل
غيث: سليطين سليييييييييطين
سلطان : هممممممممم
غيث: وشووو همممممممممممم تراك طفشتني
سلطان : والله مانمت امس زين
غيث : سهران معها اكيد
سلطان : هههههههههههههه تغار ماسكرت مني الا الفجر
غيث : شووووووووو انا اغار من حلاتها بس
سلطان : والله انها حلوووووووووووه
غيث : تدري سلطان
سلطان : وشووووو
غيث : احسك احيان تحبها موت
اكتفى سلطان بالاباتتسامه وغمز له ولف وجهه عنه
غيث : ياهووووووووووووو الحبيب عند طاريه
شيماء : هاااااااااااااي
سلطان : هلااااااااااا وغلاااااااااااا هااااي الف
غيث : ههههههههههههه تو سلطان يتكلم عنج
شيماء بخجل وهي تهمس لسلطان : فديتك
غيث : ترا لي اذان واسمع
شيماء : هههههههههههه سلطان انت فاضي الحين والا عندك شي
سلطان : عندي كلاس الحين
شيماء : اهااااااااا
سلطان : وانتي متى عندك
شيماء : بعد ساعه
سلطان : اول ماتخلصين دقي علي اوكي
شيماء : من عيوني
سلطان : تسلم عيونك الغلا
غيث : عنبووووو حشمووووا قولوا في ريال حذالنا
سلطان : هههههههههههههه حبيتي واتغزل فيها عندك مانع
غيث : ابدا براااااااااااحتكم بس مو عند العرب تتغزلون حشموا
شيماء : هههههههههههه غيث خلاص بنسكت بعد حتى سوالف ماراح نسولف
غيث : يكوووووووووون احسن من زين سوالف هالدب سلطين
سلطان : غيثاااااني وبعدين معاااااااااااااك
غيث : ههههههههههههههه يلا قوم قووووووووووم لا نتاخر عالكلاس وننطرد عشانك وعشان حبك
سلطان : يلا مشينا يلا شيووومه اشوفك بعد الكلاس اوكي
شيماء: اوكي
وراحوا عنها
غيث : مدري وش عاجبك فيها دلووووووووووعه
سلطان : ههههههههههههههه ياربي من هاللي يغارون
غيث : شووف ليال احلى منها وطيوووبه مو هذي مغروره ودلوعه ليااااال عكسها تماما هاديه حتى مدري كيف صايره صديقتها
سلطان : حتى شيماء طيبه
غيث : مدري ما احس جي انا
سلطان : انت تدري اني ماكنت افكر اني احبها واني بس جاريتها عشان احميها كنت اعتبرها صديقه او اخت بس كل يوم اكتشف شي حلو فيها
غيث : وبعدين
سلطان : احس ان قلبي بدا يميل لها
غيث : اختصر اشوف
سلطان : باختصااار حبيتها
غيث : والله ان قلبي حاااااااااس بس مو تلعب في مشاعر البنت
سلطان : شدعوه العب بمشااعرها وانا حبيتها
غيث : انت كبير ومايحتاج انبهك وانا واثق منك
سلطان : وانا قد الثقه
غيث : انا اشهد .. بس احساسي كان بمحله وانت دايم تنكر
سلطان : ماكنت ادري اني احبها
غيث : ويوم دريت انك تحبها ماعلمتني
سلطان : ههههههههههههههه نسيت
غيث: في احد ينسى موضوع مثل جي
سلطان : هههههههههه خلاص اذا حبيت مره ثانيه بعلمك
غيث : تتمصخر حضرتك
سلطان : ههههههههههههه وش اسوي فيك يعني
غيث : تدري ان في شي فيكم انتوا اثنيناتكم
سلطان : لا مدري .. ايش
غيث : مغروووووووووووورين وشايفين نفسكم
سلطان : حرااااااااااام عليك غيثاني
غيث : لا تسوي لي تكسر الخاطر
هيه نعم مغرررووور انت وشايف نفسك
سلطان : طيييييييييييب يالغيث شغلك بعد الكلاس
غيث : هههههههههههههه خل عنك بس وشوف هالغزلان اللي قدامك
سلطان : غزاااااااالي بقلبي
غيث : والله وقمنا نحب
سلطان : ههههههههههههههه
غيث : اخر واحد توقعته يحب انته
سلطان : حتى انا مستغرب .. لان تو فواز ولد عمي يشتكي من حبيبته اللي خانته وكنت اقوله انت اللي جبته لنفسك وحبيت مادريت اني بحب بهالسرعه
غيث : هههههههههههههههههههههه
سلطان : هههههههههههه لازم اعلمه بالتطورات اللي صارت لي شكله ماراح يصدق دايم اقوله لا تحب وش لك بالحب واجي انا بكل سهوله واحب
غيث : هههههههههههه سلطان مابي اضحك عليك زياده يلا يلا وصلنا
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*كان معصب حده من تصرفها كيف انها مو مهتمه وهو مهتم فيها ويحبها ودايم توعده وتخلف جننته هالبنت بس هو متعلق فيها " اخ منك ياسهر ليه خليتيني احط امل اني اشوفك وانتي ماتبيني اشوفك علقتيني فيك حتى ايميل ما ارسلتي تعتذرين"
وتوه بيطلع الا هي تسجل دخول

FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
هلاااااااااااااا بدووووري

FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
وينك ؟؟ وش فيك ماترد

FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
بدر قلبووو تكفى رد ادري انك زعلان

FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدر

»BaDer « says:
نعم

FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
بدر انا اسفه والله

»BaDer « says:
على ايش

FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
بدر انت عارف انا ايش اقصد

»BaDer « says:
طيب وليه ماخليتيني اشوفك

FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
لاني ماقدرت

»BaDer « says:
وكيف ماقدرتي لو انك تبين كان حاولتي باي طريقه اشوفك بس انتي الموضوع ابد مو هامك

FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
البيت كان زحمه مثل ما انت شايف كيف اشوفك بالله

»BaDer « says:
سهر انا قلت بشوفك من بعيد حتى ماراح اكلمك

FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
والله ماقدرت

»BaDer « says:
بس تقدرين تشوفين ياسر اخوي

FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
يـــــــــــــاسر .. كانت بالصدفه ومدري انه موجود

»BaDer « says:
سهر مو رايق لك ولأعذارك

FdAit 9wtk FdiTk ShFtk 3sHgtk Hawetk yalit Tdry ya LAitk 3'lak yakbr Gdrh says:
بدر قلت لك ماقدرت

»BaDer « says:
اووووووووه عن اذنك انا طالع باي

" وطلع من النت وكان وده يذبحها من برودها احسن خلها تحس ان تصرفها ضايقني واني مو كل مره اعذرها لازم ابعد عنها هاليومين يمكن تحس بقيمتي لما اكون بعيد شوي عنها هي حاطه في بالها اني مقدر استغنى عنها وهذا الشي اللي مكبر راسها علي اقول لها نظره من بعيد وهي ابد مو مهتمه .. طيب ياااسهر راح تعرفين منهو بدر اللي تطنشينه يعني لو ماشفتني اون لاين ماكانتي ارسلت او حتى اعتذرتي.. هي تشوف اللي سوته شي بسيط بس انها وعدتني وخلفت هذا شي ما احبه هي لازم تحس بغلطتها .. كنت متحمس لشوفتها حماس مو طبيعي لانها كانت واحشتني .. ليه يا سهر تحسسيني اني ولاشي بالنسبه لك ليييييييييييييييه"
واخذ مفاتيح سيارته وطلع من البيت بيروح مع اصحابه يغير جو
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*الجزء الثالث
الفصل الثالث

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
ههههههههههه شكل عايلتكم فلللله
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
لوووول من جد تنبسطي معهم
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
طيب غريبه علاقتك معهم مو اوكي
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
شفتي شلوون ..بس عادي الحياه ماشيه .. ودي اوريك صور لهم بس على الجهاز الثاني
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
لوووول ابي اشوفهم تحمسسست
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
حتى انا تحمست اشوف اختك حسيتها تجنن وتحبك
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
اي مرره استني بوريك صورتها اتوقع عندي لها صووره معي
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
وااااو اخيرا بشووفك لوووووول
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
هههههه لاتروينها حد وياويلك تسرقينها بوريك اياها لان انتي بعد بتوريني صورتك مع اهلك
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
اي اكيييد انا ودي نقلتهم على الجهاز بس بنقلهم واوريك اياهم
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
اووكي
" بعد خمس ثواني " طلعت الصوره
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
لا شوي وتطلع ......
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
واااااااااااااااااااو كيووووووووووت مررره تجنننننننون
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
هههههههههه ثنيكو استحي
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
لاتغيرنها خليها شووي
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
هههههههه لامابي بغيرها " وغيرتها "
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
ماشاء الله تجننون خلاص هونت مراح ارويك صورتي اتسحي بعد الي شفته اوريك اياها
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
ههههههههههه شدعوووى بذبحك لو ماتوريني
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
تكفييين رجعيها احسكم تويينز
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
لاتووينز شدعووى
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
الا تتشابهون مررررررره .. نفس الضحكه
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
هههههههههههه يالحووله غزل فيها غمازه انا مافييييني
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
رجعي اقارن لوووووووول اطلع الفرووق
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
ههههههههه رايقه بحطها شوي وبشيلها
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
هههههههه اووكي
" حطتها منار"
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
همممممم وين الشببه؟
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
هههههههه مدري بس حسيتكم تتشابهوون لانك شلتيها بسرعه..ماشاء الله الله يحفظكم
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
هههههههههه ثنكيوو قلبوو
"وشالتها"
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
ماكنت اتخيلك كذاا.. انا من اول اقول ليتني من بنات الشرقيه المملوحااات
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
هههههههه لاتحاولييين
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
يوه يوه ما اخبر انكم مغروراات
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
ههههههههه روحي اسألي عنا وبعدها احكمي اذا يحق ولالا
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
صراحه يحق وبقووووووووه
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:
ههههههههه ثنكيوو
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
لاثنكيو ولاشي هذي الحقيقه والواقع


" جلسوا يسولفون ويسوولفوون كنهم يعرفون بعض من زماااان .. وكل وحده تسولف عنها وعن اهلها وصاروا يمونوون وبقووه وصاروا يثقون في بعض من كثر السوالف الي سالفووها "
.
.
.
الساعه 6
في بيت بو فيصــل
في هذا الوقت كان كل شي مرتب البيت كان مرتب ومزييين ومضبط وكان هذا اليوم خاص للبنات تجمعوا فيه مثل كل مره يسوون .. الحريم تجمعوا في بيت ام ياسر .. عشان البنات ياخذون راحتهم ...
شوي شوي بدوا يجوون البنات نجود وبسووم جو متأخر لان نايف مارجعهم بدري وما امداهم يجوون بدري.. طبعا جمانه واسيل والهنووف اصحاب وصايف وصلوا مع بعض وكانوا مره مبسوطين مع بنات عم وصايف لان زمان ودهم يلتقوون فيهم .. وهذي اول مره يتجمعوون فيها وهذي الاجواء ماقد مرت عليهم ..
كانوا قاعدين في الصاله الكبيره ... كان القصر خياال في وقت الحفلات لمن يشغلون الانوار الكلاسيكيه والشباك الكبير الي يطل على الحديقه ... والحديقه من الجهه ثانيه كانو مرتبينها ومصلحينها ومشغلين الانوار الي تعكس منظر خيااال للي يطل عليها ..
كانوا البنات يسولفون ويتعرفون على بعض لان وصايف استغلت العزيمه بأنها كل وحده تعزم الي تبي وكانت الاجواء فلــــــه ..
جنى تصااارخ : ياهوووووو بنااااااات
" كل البنات لفوا عليها "
استحت جنا ونزلت راسها
بسمه : ههههههههههه احلفي احلفـــي كل هالدوشه والحين تستحين
جنى: ههههههههه طيب طيب بنات خل نرقص
اديم : يافشليتااااااااااه اركدي لاتفشلينا لايقولون بناتهم مراجيييج
" ضحكوا البنات "
غزل: هههههههههههههه اي من جد اعقلي
نجود: من جد انتي المفروض الي تكونين عاقل على الاقل يطلع فيك شي زين
جنى عصبت بس مابينت لانها رايقه : هاهاهاهاااااااي لايكون بتخطبووني ولا شي
الهنووف: ههههههههه جنوو عيشي حياااتك بس
جنى: هههههههه شدعوى اهتميت خل نرقص بس خل نرقص
عبير: وصايف شغلي الاستريوووو
اديم: لا الاشرطه فااشله الي عندنا خل نشغل محطات الاغاني الي في التلفزيون
جنى: لااااااااااااا مانبي
اديم: وش تبين
جنى: ابي اشرطه الطقاقااااااااات
" ضحكوا البنات عليها "
وصايف: ههههههههه جنو الله يفشلك من جد
ريما: هههههههههه اي والله ودنا بطقاقااات
اسيل : اي اي انا مامره سمعت طقاقه تغني ابي اشووف شلوون
" الي ماتعرفونه عن اسيل انها فلسطنيه ومتجنسه سعوودي وانطبعت فيها صفات بنات السعوديه حتى بذوقهم وبكل شي .. بس تجننن ويحبونها صديقاتها "
وصايف:ههههههههه اسييل مانصحك ماااانصحك
اسيل تضحك وتطنشها: جنى جنى جيبي شريط ابي اسمع بليييز
جنى متشققه : انا مالي دخل حنا لازم نحترم ضيووفنا ولازم نلبي طلباتها
اسيل ماتت ضحك : ههههههههه امووواه يلا روحي
"راحت جنى مهروله قبل لاحد يوقفها تجيب شريط طقاقه "
عبير: من جدك بتحطون طقاقات
غزل: هههههههه انا ادري
ريما: والله فله الطقاقات
غزل: هههههههه عاد انتي تسكتييين انتي لحالك طقاقه
عبير: هههههههههه من جد عليها رقص يصلح زاار
ريما: هههههههههههه بنات لاتفشلووني
بسمه : عاد شكلك ابد مايبين
ريما ومسويه دلوعه : اصلا انا مو كذا بس بنات عمك مطلعينها اشاعه
غزل: هههههههههههههههه والله ريووم عليك رقصه تذكرينها الي كنك تفحطين هههههههههه عجيبه
ريما ماتت ضحك وسوت انها معصبه : غززززززل ووجع بس
غزل: تكفين تكفين سويها لهم خل يضكون
عبير: هههههههه يلا ريما نبي نشووف
ريما: والله لاتحاولوون ماني بقايمه
اديم: يلا ريوووم
ريما: ههههههههه منجدكم والله لو تحلفون ماني بقااايمه
وصايف: بتقوم بتقوم انا اوريكم فيها
ريما: ههههههه وصايف اعقلي
سهر: طيب ترقصين اجنبي
ريما فتحت عيونها : وانا جايتكم رقاصه
" ضحكوا البنات عليها"
سهر: ههههههههههه لابس شكلك يحمس للرقص
ريما: اقول اقول اسكتي
غزل: ههههههههه والله لو تشوفونها تحفه وهي ترقص .. ولا تعرف ترقص اجنبي زاار
" ضحكوا البنات"
اسيل : هههههههه تحمسسست ابي اشوفك ترقصين
ريما: هههههههههه شفيكم علي... الحين مافي الي انا اعرف ارقص
هنوف: لابس ودنا نشووفك ترقصين بعد حكي غزل عنك
ريما وهي تناظر غزل: غزل انا اوريكم فيها
" وصلت جنى "
جنى: يلايلالالالالالا قوموا قوموا نرقص
جمانه معقده حواجبها وبضحكه : شتبييييييييين
جنى: هههههههههه لاوالله طلعت فوق ودورته وبالموت لقيته وبعدها تقولون ماتبون ترقصوون.. والله تخسووون
غزل: هههههههههه اعذرونا بنت عمنا سوقيه شوي
جنى: ههههههههه بنات ماتجون الابالعين الحمرا
جنى وتلف على اسيل: انتي اول وحده بترقصين
اسيل استحت : هههههههه لا اول اشوف كيف الدق حقها
جنى: بصراحه مراح تناسبك بس بتقوومين
اسيل: اي ان شاء الله يصير خيرر ههههههههه
غزل: هههههههه الله يعينك جنى وتنشب يوووووووه
وصايف: هههههههه من جد
"راحت جنى وشغلت الشريط وكان على اغنيه هاديه قامت قلبته على الجهه الثانيه وانتشر صوت العنود في ارجاء الصاله على اغنيه حمام من جانا مسيان "
البنات انبسطوا مرررره
واسيل عقده حواجيها : ايش هذا
" ضحكوا البنات "
وصايف: ههههههههه هذا الي يسموونه طق
اسيل: من جدكم توني اعرف انو كذا
وصايف: ههههههههه المهم يلا قومي ارقص
جنى وهي جايه : يلا اسييييل قوومي
اسيل: هههههه شفيكم ماعرف ابدن ارقص عليييه
جنى وتسحبها : مالي دخل قوومي
اسيل قلب وجهها احمر لانها الوحيده الي بتقوم مع جنى وغير كذا ماتعرف ترقص على طق وغير كذا مو متعووده
اسيل: وصاييف شووفيها
وصايف: ههههههه انا مالي دخل
اسيل: اوريك يالكلبه
وصايف: هههههههههه " وتصفق "*

----------


## منى قلبي

*سحبتها بسهووله لان اسيل نحييفه ووصلتها لنص الصاله وكانت واقفه مو عارفه ترقص
جنى : يلا يلا ارقصي
" قاموا البنات يصفقون لها ويشجعونها "
اسيل بدت تهز شوي شوي وكانت تحس شكلها غلط وجنى تمسكها من يدها ومن كتفها تخليها تهز وكان شكل اسيل كيوووووووت مستحيه وقاعده تهز خصرها تفكر ترقص مصري
غزل: ههههههههه اسيل يارب انك قاعده ترقصين خليجي مو مصري
اسيل حطت يدها على فمها : ههههههههه قلت لكم ماعرف
جنى: ههههه اهم شي انها احسن منكم قامت ورقصت
غزل وتناظر جنى وتأشر على ريما يعني قوميها
جنى وتسوي حركات بعيونها : يلااا ريووووم قوووووومي
ريما: هههههههههه والله ماقوومه
جنى: معي لاتحلفييين
ريما: جنى خليك مكانك احسن لك
جنى: هههههههه لاتحاولين
ريما: شوفي اسيل بترجع
" لفت جنى على اسيل وشافت اسيل تمشي شوي شوي ترجع مكانها وتروح لها بخطوات سريعه وتغزها في خصرها ونقزت اسيل"
اسيل: هههههههههه يمه خوفتيييني
جنى: ههههههههه يلا يلا ارجعي ارقصي مو لعبه بزران
اسيل: ههههههه خلني اقعد احسن لي
جنى: وصايف قومي ارقصي مع صديقتك
وصايف: ههههههه لا اسيل رقاصه خلوها ترقص
اسيل: خلو جمانه وهنوف يرقصون معي
جنى: يلا يلالالا قوموا معها مثكييينه تثتحي
اسيل وتضربها: ههههههههه دبا
"حاولت في جمانه ماقامت وحاولت في هنوف ونجد قاموا وقوموا وصايف وقعدوا يرقصون "
جنى وهي تروح لريما
ريما من بعيد : هههههههه جنو حد موصيك علي
جنى: ههههههههه لامحد بس مادحين لي رقصك
ريما وتناظر غزل: منهم
جنى : ناااااااس
"وصلت لعندها وسحبتها بقوووه وغزل تدزها من وراا .. قامت ريما ورقصت بهدووء"
غزل بصوت عالي: ههههههههههه ريموووه مايلوووق اقلبي اقلبي وريهم حقيقتك
ريما وهي تضحك وتأشر بأصبعها على فمها يعني اسكتي: ههههههه اشششش مالك دخل
" قاموا البنات يرقصوون وبعدها غيروا الشريط بعد ماشبعوا منه وحطوه سي دي مكس خليجي وانجليزي "
"وكانت اول اغنيه فيه لبيه لسلمان حميد "
غزل: ههههههههههههههههه ريما ريما قومي قلدي لهم شلون تسوي الي مع سلمان الي في الفيديو كليب
ريما: هههههههههههههه بذبحك ياغزل وربي مهزله عندك
هنوف لوصايف: هههههه لاتقولين تقلدها
وصايف: ههههههههه اي تضحك لاتفووتك
سهر: يلا عاااد قومي ريوومه حبيبتي انتي
ريما وقامت: هههههههه طيب
" اول ماقامت وقفت ووقفت معها جنى وقامت تسوي مثل حركات الي مع سلمان في الفيديو الكليب.. وكان فرررق بينهم وهذا الي ضحكهم "
سهر وبتموت ضحك : هههههههههههههههه مسكين سلمان
بسمه: هههههههههه ماعليك منها وربي انك احلى منها هالهنديه
ريما: هههههههههه انا صراحه خيرت سلمان بيني وبينها بس قال يغار علي وبياخذها هي
وصايف: ههههههههههههه اي اذكر وقال انه بيخلك في الوقت بدل ضايع
ريما: ههههههههههههه كل تبن
هنوف: هههههههههههههه ريما
Again
ريما وهي تصلح بلوزتها وتقعد : ههههههههه يلا عاااد
جنى: هههههههههه وربي انك فلللله
غزل: بتصير فله اكثر لو ترقص لكم ذيك الرقصه
ريما: هذي الي نو وااااي اسويها
غزل: ههههههههههههه بليييز
ريما: هههههه طيب طيب بعدين
" قاموا بعض البنات يرقصوون والباقي يصفقوون وقوموا بسمه لانها ماترقص الا بالمووت "*

----------


## منى قلبي

*في هذا اليوم من اول ماصحى مالقى نفسه الا على اعتاب المطبخ .. ماكن يبغى وقتها الا كوب شاي لااكثر ولا اقل فقام يبحث عن علبه.. قام يدور عن علبه الشاي ومالقاها قلب المطبخ فوق تحت عشان يطلعها .. وبعدها لقاها .. لقاها وعلى سوء حظه لقاها فاضيه.. قرر بعدها ياخذ كوب قهوه .. وقام يدور ولقاها بسرعه بدون لايقلب الطبخ...وكانت مليانه ..
لقاها وكانت مليانه بعد .. بدا يسوي قهوته .. وكان مسويها اي كلام بس عشان يعدل مزاجه .. حطها في
Paper cup
وراح على بلكونه شقته البسيطه .. وقف في البلكوونه وسند نفسه على العموود وكان يناظر المسبح .. ويتأمل لون زرقه المويه حقتها وصفائها .. حول بصره الا الاشجار والازهار واصوات العصافير قام يتأمل كل شي يطيح بصره عليه ...
مالقى نفسه الا مخلص القهوه ...ماعرف ايش يسوي .. مايدري الا يسوي له قهوه من جديد.. جلس يقلب بقايا القهوه وهو حيران .. امعن النظر فيها الا ويشوف شبح احرف تظهر في فنجانه .. دخلت هذي الاحرف في صميم قلبه .. قام يقلب القهوه اكثر واكثر .. ونفس الشي تطلع له الحروف نفسها ..
كان حيران وحيرته تزيد زتزيد ..من متى صرت اقرى فناجيين انا مؤمن بربي وحده .. بس هذي الحروف ايش تطلع .. حس بشي يوحى له انها حروف اسم بنت ماعرفها بالضبط بس حس انها محبوبته او توهم له انها محبووبته كان مايشوف الا حرفين منهم .. قعد يتأملها بحالميه وكان يبي يلمسها بس خافها تحتفي ..
صار في حيره هل هي حقيقه او خيال ..
كان في صوت يناديه ولكن الصوت كان بعيييد .. وماكان يقدر يميز نوع الصوت .. قرب الفنجان من اذنه وكل مايقرب .. يعلى صوت الي يناديه
وصار الصوت كنه واقف وراه
انفـــــــــزع ............!!!
واثريها طلعت الساعه كل مالها تزيد بدقاتها
قام مفزووع وكان يدور الفنجان.. تفاجئ مافيه لافنجان ولا احرف كل شي اختفى
استغرب من ذا الشي
لف وشاف الساعه لقاها 9 مساءاً قام بسرعه لان كان ناوي ينام قيلوله وهو نام لوقت طوويييل ..
دخل ياخذ له دش ينشطه وكان مقهور بداخله يبي يعرف من هذي الحروف الي انطبعت في الفنجان حقه..
بعد ماخلص ولبس ملابسه كان ناوي يجلس ع النت بس اول ماطلع لقى مو بايله يدق وراح مسرع له خاف انه ينقطع
ابستم يوم شاف المتصل: هلالالالالا والله وغلالالالا
الطرف الثاني: المهلي مايولي
سلطان: ههههههه وش الاخبار وش العلوووم
الطرف الثاني : احم احم الشيخ فواز بن محمد خطب الله يسلمك
سلطان بفرررحه : واخيرااااااااا مابغيت
فواز: ههههه " وسكت "
سلطان: فواز عسى مبسوووط
فواز بمجامله : شرايك ... باخذ الي حلمت فيها طول السنين
سلطان انصدم : فواز وش قاعد تقوول
فواز بسخريه من حاله الي وصل له : هههههههه استهبل عليك .. خلاص قطيت الماضي وراااي
سلطان: خرعتني ياشيييخ
فواز: هههههههه
سلطان: ومتى الملكه
فواز: شدعوى سريع سريع تونا امس متكلمين حتى الموافقه من البنت ماوصلت خلها تاخذ وقتها
سلطان: بعد يبيلها تفكير .. بنت عمك ماعندها سالفه
فواز: هي هي مارضى
سلطان.: ههههههههه بدينا
فواز: شنسوي ياخي
سلطان : ااااه الله يعييين
فواز: هااه شخبار الكويتيه.؟
سلطان: كني اشم ريحه مصخره؟
فواز: حشا باللله
سلطان: اي تسنع .. وبعدين شتبي فيها انت
فواز: مابي منها شي انا ابيك انت
سلطان عرف اسطوانه فواز وقال بدلع: ياربيييي شتبي فيني انت
فواز: ههههههههههههه مالت عليك
سلطان: ههههههه انا ادري تقول تبيني وش تبي فيني
فواز: ابي مصلحتك ياسلطان .. مابي تسوي الي سواه اخوك
سلطان: فواز انا غير وانت غييييييييييير
فواز بصرامه : لا والف لا مدامنا عيال في عيالتنا فمعناها كلنا سواا
سلطان : ممكن نغير الموضوع
فواز سايره: كيف الجو عندكم
سلطان: ابد برررد ومطر شكل مافي طلعه اليووم
فواز: ماقلت لي متى بترجع السعوديه
سلطان: اااااااه لاتزيد المواجع.. مدري بضبط اجازتي وبجيكم على اول طياره
فواز: وحشتني ياشييييخ
سلطان: وربي كلكم وحشتووني
فوااز: يلا هانت كلها سمسترين
سلطان: وسهله تفكر..؟
فواز: كل شي يهون للمستقبل ياسلطان.. اجل انا عندي اخوي طلال مايبي يدرس ولايشتغل ويوم كلمت ابوي يسفره زعل وسوا لي فيها وماكلمني .. بس في النهايه الله هداه وقرر يدرس الاي تي وجهزت له كل شي لو نقعد عليه .. بيقعد عطالي
سلطان: ههههههه ياحليلك ياطلال مشتاق لجلساته
فواز: صحيح جلساته ماتنمل بس يرفع ضغطك في النهايه ويطلع
سلطان: ههههههههه بهذي صدقت
فواز: اقوووول كني عطيتك وجه انا رصيدي بيخلص ولسا ماشحنته ولا انت مستانس ومكيف
سلطان: ههههههههه افا تستخر في سلطان حبيبك
فواز: على الرصيد كل شي يهون
سلطان: هههههههههه ياحمار
فواز: زوجتك
سلطان : لهنا وبس كل شي ولازوجتي
فواز: ههههههههههه اقول قم بس توها ماجت ومسوي يدافع يلا يلا سلام
سلطان : ههههه مع السلامه وسلم ع الاهل
فواز: يووصل
" وسكروا من بعض"
"بعد ماسكر سلطان من فواز ماعرف وش يسووي بس بعدها دخل النت وكان يحس بشعور حلو في داخله ماعرف وش سره..!!! لقا شيما اون لاين وشوي من اصحابه ووليد ولد عمه قعد يسوولف معهم يضيع الوقت"
*******

----------


## منى قلبي

*في احدى مجمعات الشرقيه المعروفه كانت نجلاء تتمشى مع زوجها فهد وكانت تمشي بهداوه ورواقه وكل شوي تدخل محل*
*فهد: نجييل خل نروح نقعد في الكوفي شوب والله تعب عليك*
*نجلاء: فهد والله مايمدي مابعد اشتري شي*
*فهد : لا راح يمدي بطلع معك بيوم ماتكونين تعبانه فيه*
*نجلا: بس انا اووكيه*
*فهد يناظرها: علي اانا*
*نجلا تبتسم : هههههه طيب بس هذا المحل ونرووح*
*"دخلوا محل جاكادي حق الاطفال انهبلت عليه نجلاء واخذت اشياء كثيره لان كل شي تشووفه كيووت وعطت فهد الاغراض يحاسب ووقفت جنبه "*
*"نجلاء حست بألم فضيع في بطنها طلعت منها : أأأأه*
*فهد اخترع حط الاغراض على الطاوله وراحل لها وجلسها على الكرسي الي عند الكاشير وانحنى عليها: نجوول شفيك*
*نجلاء خافت يهاوشها: مافيني شي بس الالام طبيعيه*
*فهد يناظرها: الالام طبيعيه هااااه قلت يانجلاء انك تعبانه ماصدقتيني*
*نجلاء تبتسم تطمنه : طيب حاسب وبنطلع*
*فهد: خافي على الي في بطنك بعدين خافي على ملابسه "ابتسم ولف يحاسب وكل شوي يلف عليها "*
*"نجلا في خاطرها فديته ياربي ياعساي مانحرم منه .. اااااه بيذبحني الالام .. مابي اخوف فهد علي .. وصارت تتلوى بس بطريقه ماينتبه فهد عليها "*
*فهد يمسك يدها : يلا*
*نجلا توهقت الالام تقتلها : اي*
*فهد كان يبتسم وكان ينتظرها تقوم انمحت الابتسامه يوم طولت نجلا ماقامت عرف ان فيها شي انقلق فهد عليها وجلس بلارض*
*فهد : نجلاء وش تحسين فيه*
*نجلاء خف شوي اللأم عليها وقامت: لاخلاص انا اوكيه*
*فهد : يلا نرووح المستشفى الحيييين*
*نجلاء: من جدك بتعشى*
*فهد : هههههه هذا الي يهمك*
*نجلاء بدلع : ترا انا ماكل شي هذا الي في بطني كل شي اكله ياكله*
*فهد: ههههههههههه كيفه*
*نجلا: وانا مو كيفي*
*فهد : يبيلها بعد "ويغمز لها "*
*نجلاء: درينا عيونك حلوه بس مو تغمز على كل حزه*
*فهد: ههههههههههه يازينك لاغرتي*
*نجلاء: كيفي*
*فهد: كيفك كيفك*
*"وبعدها طلعوا من المجمع وراحوا شقتهم وطلبوا بالطريق لهم اكل يوصل لشقتهم عشان بس يوصلون يكون واصل"*
*********
*عند البنات*
*سهر تكلم اديم ووصايف: انا اشوف انكم تخلون الخدامات يرتبون العشا في الحديقه برا*
*وصايف: حتى انا قلت بيصير وناسه*
*اديم: خلاص انا اروح اقولهم وانتوا ارجعوا للبنات*
*"راحوا وصايف وسهر للبنات "*
*وصايف لنجد : شيسوون بالضبط*
*نجد : لووول مدري يلعبون لعبه غريبه*
*عبير: لاتفووتكم تعالوا العبوو*
*سهر: وش اسمها؟*
*عبير : ........*
*سهر وتناظر وصايف: ههههه مانعرفها بس بنشووفكم وبعدين نلعب*
*عبير : اوووكي*
*" كانوا البنات قاعدين ع الارض ويلعبوون شدّه "*
*سهر: وجعووووه من رامي العلم هنااا*
*لفوا البنات مكان ماتناظر*
*نجد : هههههه هذي سهر استغفر الله العظيم*
*جنى: لاتنصبين*
*نجد : ما انصب انا شفتك " وتغمز "*
*وصايف: هي انتي يالمطيووره ماتشوفين لا اله الا الله*
*جنى: محد قالك نزليه*
*وصايف: كلي تبن*
*جنى: هههههه اسفه اسفه*
*وصايف ناظرتها ولفت عنها وراحت ماكانوا البنات الي مايلعبون يسولفون*
*وصايف: نجد حطي نجوم*
*"نجد خذت الريمونت بما انه قريب منها حطته وطلعت لها اغنيه البرتقاله نجد سوت انها منفجعه من هالاغنيه "*
*نجد : هههههههه بسم الله*
*عبير: ريووووم ريوووم قومي نرقص عليها*
*ريما: هههههههه تراكم طيحتوا حيلي ماعاد فيني*
*بسمه : ههههه لاوييين اقعدوو خل نكمل*
*عبير: ههههههه لا ريووم قومي نرقص قوومي*
*نجد: عبير لاتتحمسين بشيلها هذا الي ناقص*
*عبير: ههههههه تكفين لا تشيلينها خليها شوي*
*نجد : طيب يلا*
*بسمه : بنلعب عنكم*
*عبير: ههههههه لالا استنوا شوووي*
*" قامت عبير وريما وقوموا معهم سهر .. على طول حركوا شعورهم بفوضويه عشان يستعدون يرقصون ... من جهة ثانيه رجعت اديم والا تشوف هالبنات الي ينططون وكأنهم ياخذون شي من الارض ضحكت عليهم راحت وقفت عند عبير"*
*اديم وتنزل تحت مكان ماتوصل عبير وهي ترقص : عبير خوذي خوذي قملتك طاحت بالغلط منك*
*" ضحكوا البنات عليها "*
*عبير: ههههههه اكرررررهك يالدبا اصلا يحصلك مثل شعري*
*اديم: هههههههه كملي كملي هواشك بس*
*" ضحكوا البنات "*
*نجد : اسم الله علي*
*هنوف: هههههههه من جد*
*جنى: اسيل قومي ارقصي زيهم*
*اسيل: هههههههههه اكرهك يالدوووبا*
*جنى : ههههههههههه*
*نجود بأستنكار: اقعدوا والي يخليكم لاينكسر لكم عظم*
*بسمه : ههههههه خليهم يوسعون صدورهم*
*نجود: اي بس مو كذا*
*بسمه خزت نجود ولفت على البنات*
*" بعد ماخلصوا رقص رجعوا مكانهم منهلكات "*
*سهر: اي رقبتي*
*هنوف: ههههههه تستاهلين ابي احمس*
*سهر: هههههههه مالك شغل*
*" صاروا البنات مره يموونوون مع بعض "*
*" قعدوا البنات يلتقطون انفاسهم من جد حشا مو رقص عليهم ... وبعدها كملوا لعب "*
*" في الجهة الثانيه "*
*غزل: سهر الا شخبار سلطان*
*نجد: منهو سلطان ادري ملقوفه لوووووول*
*سهر: ههههه لاعادي اخووي*
*نجد وتغمز : اؤ اؤ ياحركااات*
*غزل وترمي المخده على نجد : ههههههه كلي تبن تراه ولد عمي ومسافر ما اسأل عنه*
*سهر: هههههه لا ابشرك ماعليه مبسوووط*
*نجد : سلمي لي عليه*
*غزل تناظرها: هي اغار ههههههههههههه*
*نجد : ههههههههههههه قولي كذا*
*نجود تناظرهم بأستخفاف مستسخفه دمهم*
*سهر: ولايهمك نجوودي*
*نجد: هههههههههه تبين صورتي*
*غزل: لالالالالالا مسكين ولد عمي خليه بحاله لاتخرعه في غربته*
*نجد : هههههههههههه حماره وربي*
*غزل: هههههههههه كيفي*
*سهر: هههههههه اه ياحليلكم*
*نجد: كيف شكله*
*سهر: معي صورته تبين تشوفينه*
*نجد: هههههههه اي اي تكفيين "وتناظر غزل"*
*غزل: ههههههههه لاتحاولين بقولك اغار ماني بقايله تراه ولد عمي*
*نجد: هههههه طيب اعصابك*
*غزل: ههههههه اخ منك*
*سهر طلعت صورته في مو بايلها وعطته نجد*
*نجد تشهق: غزل ما الومك*
*غزل: هههههههههههه ماتلوميني ايشش*
*نجد : ههههههههه اتمنى لك مستقبل زاهر مع هلانسان*
*غزل: هههههههه لاحوووووول*
*نجد: ماشاء الله مملوح*
*سهر: احم احم اكيد تؤامي*
*نجد: احلللللفي*
*سهر: وربي*
*نجد: وناااااااسه ابي*
*سهر: هههههههههه لاتحتكييين*
*نجد: بس لاجد ماتحسين وناسه عندك تؤام*
*سهر: الاوالله*
*نجد: انا شفت طلال في السن ست هههههههههه انصدمت يوم انه يقرب لكم*
*سهر: ههههههههه ادري رايح فيها*
*غزل: هي هي حدكم عن اخووي*
*سهر: هههههههههه لابس هذي الحقيقه والواقع*
*غزل: انا اوريك بقوله*
*سهر: هههههه تكفييين*
*نجد: بس لاحتى طلال كيووت بس مو طبيعي الانسان*
*غزل: هههههههه لاتحرجووني عاااد حاولنا فيه يعقل بس شنسووي*
*نجد: لابس مراهقه وتروح هههههههههه*
*سهر: اي والله*
*غزل تناظر نجود : نجود ليه ماتشاركينا*
*نجود: اشاركم في ايش*
*غزل بنظرات استغراب: في السوالف*
*نجود: سوري بس ماعجبني موضوعكم*
*نجد بتلطيف جو: نغيره لعيوونك " وتبتسم "*
*سهر: اي والله كم نجوود عندنا*
*نجود بأبتسامه : تسلمييين ولله*
*غزل طنشتها*
*" شوي جت الخدامه وعطت البنات خبر ان العشاء جاهز "*
*اديم: يلا بنااات اتفضلوا على العشاء*
*"قاموا البنات كلهم شوي شوي وقعدوا يضبطون في شكلهم وتساريحهم وقاموا كلهم "*
*" في الحوش كانوا الخدامات مصلحين الطاولات وحطوهم جنب بعض بدل ماكنوا مفرقين "*
*ريما: احلىىى شي والجو يساعد شووي*
*اديم: من جد كويس صار الجو حلوو على حظنا الحلو الي شفناكم وتعرفنا عليكم من كثر ماوصايف تحكي فيكم*
*البنات المعزومات : وحنا اكثر والله*
*"قعدوا البنات وبدوا يحطون اكل ويسوولفووون وهم ياكلون "*
*" بعد ساعه وبعد ماخلصوا البنات اكل وسوالف كانوا بالصاله كل وحده تتصل على سواقها ياخذها "*
*" شوي شوي بدوا البنات يقلووون والمعازيم يروحوون وكل وحده البسمه كانت مرسوومه على شفاتها "*
*غزل: سهووووره برووح معك اوكي*

----------


## منى قلبي

*سهر :ايه اوكيه 
غزل :لان امي تقول خلي سهر توصلك وتاخذين امك من بيت خالتي ام ياسر
سهر: اي اوكي عاادي
وصايف: اسهروا عندنا عاااد
بسمه: انا وحده طايح حيلي مابي شي غير الفراااش
وصايف: انتي لو سمحتي تسكتين من عرفتك ههههههههه
بسمه: ههههههههه حرام عليك
اديم: بسووم رسمتيني مثل ماقلت لك
بسمه: والله انك رايقه علي اختبارات
اديم: يوووه بس تخلصين ارسميني تكفيين
بسمه: لووول اوكي
وصايف: وانا بعد
بسمه تسكتهم: ههههههه ولايهمك
نجود: يلا بسمه عبد القادر وصل
بسمه : اوكي يلا باباااي بنات
نجود: يلا بنااات سي يو سوون
البنات: مع السلامه
"دق جوال سهر وكان منصور متصل "
منصور: يلا اطلعي
سهر: اوكي يلا
سهر: يلا غزووله
" غزل لبست عبايتها بدون ماتسأل من جاي ياخذهم "
طلعت غزل وسهر بعد ماسلموا على البنات
غزل تبلعمت يوم شافت سياره منصور
غزل: سهر منصور جاي ياخذك
سهر: ايه
غزل: اهاا " وسكتت وبخاطرها الله يعينها على ثقاله دمه "
منصور كان يناظر الي مع سهر كان مبتسم كان متأمل انه يشوفها
ركبت سهر قدام وغزل وراها
سهر وغزل : السلام عليكم
منصور: وعليكم السلام
"حرك منصور السياره "
منصور: سهر من الي معك؟
سهر: هذي غزل بنت عمي
منصور: جايه معنا البيت
سهر: لا بنروح بيت عمي ياسر وبناخذ الحريم
منصور: لا انا كلمت ياسر ياخذهم لاني هلكان
غزل وصوتها يطلع: يعني شلون ماراح توديني بيتنا
منصور بأبتسامه جانبيه : لاهلكان بالموت جيت اخذ سهر
سهر: منصوور وش هذي النذاله
منصور : انا على ماعتقد جيت اخذك مو اخذ العايله الكريمه
غزل حست بلاهانه
سهر اتفشلت : منصور لاتفشلنا وبعدين مو وقت ثقاله دمك
منصور يوم حس انهم بيكشفونه : لاما استهبل من جد ابوي يبيني ضروري في البيت ولازم اروح له
سهر: خلاص غزوله نامي عندنا
غزل: لاخلاص بتصل على فواز ياخذني
سهر: شدعوووى نامي عندي بنبسط والله
غزل: سهر لوسمحتي
سهر تفشلت من اخوها وقررت تسكت وبصوت واطي: زين كذا فشلتنا
منصور بصوت عالي وبأبتسامه: لاعادي الا هي غزل بنت عمي اكيد بتقدر ظروفي صح غزل
غزل والدمعه بعينها دايمن يتعمد يجرحها ويفشلها تكرهه : اي شدعوى
منصور: كفوو والله
سهر لفت على غزل من الجهة الثانيه
ابتسمت غزل لسهر كأنها تقول عادي
منصور: كيف كانت الحفله
سهر: مرررره انبسطنا مره كان وناااسه
منصور: كانوا البنات كثيرين
سهر: اي
منصور ويغمز : وكلهم حلوات
سهر: منصووووور اعقل
منصور: شتبين انتي اذا في حلوات اخلي امي تخطب لي وأعرس مع فواز
سهر: من جدك انت
منصور: لا استهبل
سهر: خخخخخ والله امي ذوقها ماعليه كلام خلها تختار لك اما انا خلني على جنب
منصور: ليه انتي مو اختي
سهر وبنظره جانبيه : انا من عرفت انك ناوي تخطب سما بنت خالو وانت طايح من عيني
سمعوا صوت شهقه من ورا
منصور تشقق
سهر اخترعت: شفيك غزووله
غزل ارتبكت : لابس سلسالي ماني لاقيته
سهر: اي واحد
غزل: الاسود الجديد
سهر: حساافه يجننن دقي على اديم وخليهم يدورنه لك
غزل: اي اي
"منصور كان يناظرها من المرايه حقت السياره الخارجيه ومتشقق وبخاطره شي حلوو "
منصور: هذي غزل هنا وغزل يمدحون ذوقها..غزل شرايك في سما
غزل: سما بنت خالتي سلمى
منصور: اي ماغيرها " ويبتسم "
غزل: اي زينه
سهر: حرام عليك تظلمين اخووي غزل
غزل: بعد شنسوي فيه هو حر
منصور: لا خلاص هي قالت زينه وانا باخذ بذووق غزل
غزل حسته يتمضخر عليها
سهر: سو الي تبيه بس لاتستشيرني
منصور: اكيييد مايبي لها..."ويرفع راسه " صح غزل
سهر: منصوور خلك من غزل وقولي شيبي ابوي فيك
منصور توهق: انا شدراني بس قال لي اعجل
سهر: اهااااااا
"شغل منصور على المسجل على الافم ام وغزل استغلت الفرصه و طلعت جوالها ودقت في فواز "
انتظرت خمس ثواني بعدين رد
غزل: الووو
فواز: هلا غزووله
غزل: فواز وينك فيه
فواز: في غرفتي بنام
غزل: من جدك
فواز: شرايك بكرا الجمعه
غزل: وانا من بياذخني
فواز: انا قلت لمنصور
غزل: يقول عمي يبيه ضروري*

----------


## منى قلبي

*فواز: هههههههه كذاب المعلون عمي وابوي ساريين من بدري حاولي فيه ودي اتصل عليه بس خلاص ابي انااام واذا ما وافق دقي علي اوكي باي
غزل: باي " حشا ماعطاني فرصه اتكلم يبي الفكه ..اففف شهالوهقه مالي خلق اقعد بمكان هو فيه وغير كذا مابي اذل نفسي له الحيوان "
منصور طبعا سمع المكالمه وينتظرها تتكلم
غزل وبصوت شوي ويختفي: احم منصور
منصور مارد يبيها تعلي صوتها
غزل عرفت ماسمعها وعلت: منصور
منصور ووطى على المسجل وهو مبتسم : سمي
غزل ياشيييينك وبرقه : سم الله عدوك ... منصور لو سمحت وصلني بيتنا تراه قريب فواز بينام"ماحبت تقوله انه كذاب بعدين يتناذل اكثر"
منصور عذبه صوتها كان يبي يقول لا بس ماطاوعه قلبه : خلاص ولايهمك
غزل تنهدت وابتسمت : مرررررره شكرا
سهر: واخيررا
منصور: غزل سكتيها لا اهوون
غزل: هههههه حشا... سهوره ماما اسكتي " وترص على اسنانها"
سهر ضحكت وقلدت حركت سنونها : ان شاء الله ماما
"منصور ضحك عليهم.. وكملوا طريقهم بسوالف عاديه وغزل بس تسمتع ومنصور يغيظها"
.
.
.
سهر اول مارجعت البيت على طول طلعت غرفتها وفتحت لابتوبها قبل لاتفسخ عبايتها وخلته يفتح وراحت تلبس بيجامتها كان قلبها يدق ماتدري ليش
كانت تتأمل انها تشوف بدر اون لاين اوراسل ايميل ..
سجلت دخول في ال
msn
كانت تناظر الشاشه بكل حواسها وفتح ايميلها وجلست تنتظر ان الكمبيوتر يطلع الموجودين عندها اون لاين .. لوت شفايفها بقهر يوم ماشافته اون لاين "من جده هذا يزعل بعد ماقدرت اشوفه شسووي حتى لو اني ما ستحي اروح له واخليه يشوفني يالله شسووي الحين .. خله احسن يستاهل ماني براسله له ايميل ويفكر اني ميته عليــه .. انا اوريه يتغلى حتى انا بتغلى away حطت
وانسدحت على المخده الي وراها وبس سجل دخول انقزت قدام " في الاساس هو كان حاط عليها awayبلوك وبس دخلت سجل دخول بس
قعدت شوي تفكر تكلمه ولالا ... ماعرفت شتسوي "وهو كان بس يبين انه موجود وصفطها "
انتظرت يكملها بس هو مارد ..
فتحت صفحه المحادثه كانت تبي تكلمه ... كشرت يوم شافت صورته الشخصيه وسكرتها بقووه خلهم ينفعوونه وسكرتها وسكرت النت بكبره .. وحطت راسها وناااامت
"من ناحيه بدر عصب بقوووه انها طلعت وماكلمته .. لوتقعد بس ماتكلمه .. وطلع هو الثاني "
.
.
.

الساعه 12 
هذا الصباح طل على اهل الشرقيه ... كانت فغرفتها نايمه .. وهالشمس تسلل الى غرفتها .. كانت اصوات المساجد تعلو في انحاء الخبر .. انزعجت عبير من اشعه الشمس ودها تنام اكثر واكثر ولا ودها تصحى ..
اضطرت تقوم لازم تصلي صلاه الجمعه لاتروح عليها .. قامت بكسل الدنيا فيها مانامت امس الامتأخر ..
قامت من فراشها وراحت تغسلت وغيرت بيجامتها ووصلت ونزلت ..
"في الصاله تحت "
بعد مارجعوا الشباب من بيت عمهم الكبير الي تعودوا يتجمعون فيه كل جمعه بعد الصلاه .. كانوا الشباب قاعدين مع امهم يسولفون وكان البيت هاااادي وراايق نزلت عبير وسلمت على امها وياسر
بدر بمزاج رايق: كني مو مالي عينك
عبير ماكن فيها حيل تجادله راحت سلمت عليه وجلست مكانها
شوي وجات دنوو
ياسر وفاتح يده لها: امي انتي حيييييييييك
جات له دنو ركض ونطت عليه وقعد يبوسها
ياسر: فديتها يانااس ماجابوا مثلها والله
عبير بأبتسامه : دنو تعالي لعبوووره
دنوو: مابي ابي ياثر
ياسر ويبوسها : فديييت ياثر انا والله
دنو: ياثر بنروح الملاهي اليوم
ياسر توهق: حبيبي اليوم الجمعه الملاهي يسكر
دنو بعناد: لامايثكر الملاهي الملاهي كله مفتووح بنلووووووووووح
ياسر: خلاص حبيبي بخلي بدر يوديك لاني انا بابا تعبان
دنو وبدت دموعها تتجمع وتقوم منه: خلاث مابي الووح
ياسر ويقوم لها: خلاص خلاص تعالي بوديك "ويشيلها وياخذها لعنده ويرجع" بدر بيوديك
بدر: لاواللي يخليك مالي خلق وهي ماتبيك الا انت
دنوو:بنودي ثللمان بعد
عبير: هههههههه تفكر الناس كلهم فاضين لها
دنو بعناد: بنودي ثلوومي بعد ثح ياثر
ياسر يسايرها: اي اكييييد
ياسر يلف على امه وهو يتأفف: يمه خوذيها نوميها مافيني راسي مصدع ولافيني خلق ملاهي وازعااج وبعدين مافي ملاهي تفتح هالوقت
ام ياسر: دنوو ماما خلي سيتي تنظفك وتلبسك عشان تروحين الملاهي يلا حبيبي
Voic call ام ياسر سوت
تامر الخدامه تاخذ دنو وتلعبها وتغير ملابسهــا
"وصلت سيتي عند دنو وجات بتشيلها "
سيتي: يلا دنوو هبيبي قومي نغير ملابس
دنو وتتعلق في ياسر وبعصبيه: مااااااااابي بدلس عن ياثر انتي لوووحي هناك
ياسر ويمسك خدودها بيدينه: دنو حبيبي غيري ملابسك عشان نروح الملاهي
دنو: لا مابي
ياسر: اجل مانروووح
دنو: الااااااااااااااا
ياسر وعصبيته بتنفذ بس ماسك نفسه : اوكي اجل غيري ملابسك وتعالي
دنو : فثتاني حلو
ياسر: اي مره يجنن بس في وسخ خليها تنظفه لك
دنو تفكر: تيب بس لاتلووح
ياسر: لاحبيبي ماني برايح بس روحي
" راحت دنو وتناظر ياسر وياسر يبوسها من بعيد ويسوي لها باباي "
ياسر: بدر خذها الملاهي من زمان ماوديناها
بدر: ياخي ماتبيني .. ولاتبي تاخذ سلمان.. انا مافيني طولت بال على البزران
ياسر بيأس : يعني شلوون
عبير: حاولوا تنسوونها الهيها بأي شي
ياسر: مراح تنسى لانها زمان ماراحت
عبير: ههههههه الله يعينك
ياسر: لاحبيبتي تروحين معي مالي خلق احادد بزاريين
عبير: انشاء الله ولايهمك بس
ياسر: من جدي
عبير: يصير خير
" خمس دقاايق ونزلت دنو تركض "
ياسر شافها ولوى بوزه وضحكوا عليه
دنو: يلا يلا ياثر نلوووووووووووح
ياسر: حبيبي مافي ملاهي تفتح الحين .. الحين صلاه الله اكبر
دنوو وتلوي بوزها : ماحبك انت كذاااب
ياسر: حبيبي بس يخلص الاذان وبنروح طيب
دنو وتسوي نفسها تسمع الصوت الي بره : ماااااااافي ثلاه خلاث بح
ام ياسر: ههههه لاتحاول بتروح يعني بتروح
دنوو: ماما كلمي ثلمان عثان بيروح معنا
ام ياسر : انشااء الله"وتلف على ياسر" بتوديهم
ياسر: يايمه وين اوديهم من الحييين
ام ياسر : لف فيهم خذ ايس كريم حتى تفتح الملاهي
ياسر: يمه مصدع مافيني حيلهم
عبير حزنت على اخوها: خلاص خلاص بروح معك وبخلي سهر تروح معنا هذا اذا صحت
بدر فتح عيوونه وصار يسمع بكل حواسه
ياسر: تسوين خير واللي يعافيك ..كلميهم شوفي اذا سلمان بيروح ولالا
عبير: اووكي
ياسر: دنوو تعالي عندي
" راحت دنو لعنده وقعدت على حضنه .. اما عبير اتصلت على بيت بو محمد ملها خلق تطلع فوق وتكلم سهر على جوالها "
" ترررررن تررررررن "
وصل عبير صوت نجوى من الطرف الثاني
نجوى: مرحبا
عبير: مرحبتين هلا والله
نجوى: هلا عبير.. كيفك عساك بخيرر
عبير: انا الحمدالله انتوا كيفكم
نجوى: ابد والله
ام ياسر: عبير قولي لنجوى مره وحده
عبير: اقول نجوى
نجوى: سمي
عبير: سم الله عدوك.. بس الله لايهينك بناخذ ولدك اليوم
نجوى: هههههههههه شبتسوون فيه
عبير: هههههههه مالت عليك شبنسوي فيه بنفكك منه
نجوى: اوه دام كذا خلاص حلالكم
عبير: ههههههههه تدورين الفكه منه
نجوى: حراام عليك ... بس وش الطاري
عبير: البرنسييسه دانه طفشانه وتبي تطلع وماتبي الاسلمان معها وخبرك البرنسيسه ماينرد لها طلب
نجوى: هههههههههه فديتها مرت ولدي بدل مايعزمها تعزمه
عبير: ههههههههههه شفتي شلوون
نجوى: خلاص حلالكم خذووه
عبير: وين سهر اجل؟
نجوى: سهر والله مدري عنها توها كانت هنا
عبير: ناديها لي تكفين ابي احاول فيها تروح معي مابي اروح لحالي
نجوى: ولايهمك انا بحاول فيها وبقنعها تجي معك,, من بيوديكم؟؟
عبير: ياسر
نجوى: اهااا .. خلاص بقولها
عبير: اي تكفيين وخليها ترد لي خبر حتى لو ماراح تروح
نجوى: ولايهمك
عبير: ثنكيوو باباي
نجوى: باي
"بدر كان مقهوور طول الوقت وبيذبحها لو توافق تروح مع ياسر"
عبير:خلاص بتشوفها وبتدق علي
ياسر: اي كويس الله يريحكم
عبير: ههههههه لو ماني فاضيه ولا كان خليتك تروح لحالك
ياسر ويبووس دنوو
دنو: يلا ياثر قوووووووووم
ياسر: استني حبيبي عشان سلمان يروح معنا
دنو وتحط يدها بحركه انها تنتظر
ياسر كان بيموت عليها
بدر كان ساكت طول الوقت
ياسر: دنوو حبيبي قومي عند عبوووره
عبير: دنوو تعالي عندي
ياسر: روحي وبعدين تعالي
" بس قامت دنو وتمدد ياسر على الكنبه وبدر يناظره بحقد .. دايماً هو الي يشوفها دايماً هو الي يتلاقى فيها وانا .............."
بدر بتميلح : شفيك ياسر تعبان؟
ياسر: اي والله راسي مصدع
بدر: خلاص اجل انا اوديهم
ياسر:لا ماراح تقدر عليهم كل شي لعيون دنو يهوون "ويبتسم "
"ابتسم لدنوو وبدر فكر ان ياسر انبسط ان سهر بتروح معهم "
بدر بقهر : براحتك
" تررررررن تررررررن "
ام ياسر : عبير ردي يمكن سهر
عبير وهي تشوف الكاشف وتبتسم : بالضبط
عبير: هلالالاوالله
سهر برواقه: يالله حيييهم
عبير: ههههههه يارايق انتا كيفك
سهر: عال العال
عبير: دووم ياربي
" وبدر كان متحرقص كان يفكر انها مو مهتمه بالي سواه فيها اصلا هو كان شاك من بعد ماتطلع وماتعطيه وجه ..كان يبي يذلها .. بس مو سهر الي يذلها"
سهر: من جنبك
عبير: والله كلنا قاعدين بدون استنثناااء..وانتي
سهر: اهاا انا ماعندي غير نجوى... الا سمعت انك عازمتني على الملاهي
عبير: هههههههههه شفتي شلوون اي عازمتك مارديتي لي خبر
سهر: انا موافقه يبيلها بعد انتظر تليفووون عشان اطلع
عبير: هههههههه تدرين لو مراح تروحين ماكنت برووح
سهر: حتى انا لو ماعزمتيني ماكنت برايحه لووول
عبير: هههههههه
سهر: متى بتروحون؟
عبير: مدري استني اسأل ياسر
عبير لياسر : متى بنروح ؟
ياسر بأبتسامه حنوونه لدنو : الحين بعد متى
"بدر مات يوم شافها "
عبير لسهر: الحييين
سهر: اهااااا شفيكم متحمسيين
عبير: هههههههههه لابس دنو تبي الحيين
سهر: هههه اه اووكي خلاص يلا بروح البس
عبير: مي تووو يلا باااي
سهر: باياااااتو
"وسكروا"
عبير مبسوطه : بترووح يلالا انا بروح البس
" ومشت"
بدر وضاق خلقه : عن اذنكم
ياسر: اذنك معك
"وطلع فووووق "
"بعد ربع ساعه نزلت عبير"
ياسر بعصبيه: احلفي مع خشتك ساعه ساعه
عبير: كانت تكوي عبايتي معفسه
ياسر: طيب يلا
"وشال دنو ودنو كانت مبسووطه حدها وطلعوا "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*.
في الرياض بنفس الوقت
بيت بو مساعد
كانت العايله كلها مجتمعين في الصاله بعد صلاه الجمعه
بو مساعد: اقول منار شخبار الوالده والوالد
منار: بخير ياخالي يسلموون عليك
بو مساعد : الله يسلمهم..
منار بأبتسامه:خالي خطبوا لاخوي فواز
بو مساعد : لااااه ع البركه يستاهل
ام مساعد : الله يبشرك بالخير من بياخذ
منار بضحكه : ماغيرها اديم
الكل: الله يوفقهم
ام مساعد: الله يوفقهم عقبالكم
استحوا البنات
لميس: اخيرا بيصير عندنا عرس ونااسه
مساعد : هذا الي هامك
منار: هههههه من جد طيب فرضا ماسوينا عرس شبتسووين
لميس: اكيد بتسوون عشا "وتغمز"
منار: طيب واذا سوينا وماعزمناك
"ضحكوا عليهم "
لميس: هههههههه لهنا وبس
منار: ههههههههههههههه لا لا امزح انتي اول المعازيم
لميس: احمم
ابو مساعد: خلونا من العرس ... كيف الجامعه معكم
لميس ومنار: الحمدالله ماشييه
ام مساعد وابو مساعد : الله يوفقكم شدوا حيلكم
مازن: وين يشدون حيلهم وهم ملكعين ع الافلام اربع وعشرين ساعه
منار بقهر: انت مايخصك
ضحك مازن: كيفي ابي اعلم ابوي عليكم الاختبارات بدت وانتوا مافتحتوا شي
لميس بصوت واطي: ياشينك
ابو مساعد: يلا شدوا حيلكم ارفعوا راسنا وعن اللعب الزايد
منار لاويه بوزها: مانلعب كثير والله ندرس "وتناظر مازن" وبعدين ذا وش دراه هذا هو شاطر في المطارده في شوارع الرياض
مازن مفتح عيوونه شتبي ذي وبغرور: احم يارب اني متخرج من الجامعه وشتغل مو مثل بعض الناس الورعان" ويأشر عليهم بغرور"
لميس: منار في حد يتكلم
منار بأستهبال: لالا انتي سمعتي شي
لميس: لا حتى انا
" وضحكوا عليهم "
مازن: هيهيهيهي مايضحك ياثقااااااله دمكم بسس
لميس: منار ماودك نقوم ندرس
مازن: هاهاهاههاهاهاهاها قال ايش قال ندرس روحوا بسرعه لان prison break بيبدا
"منار ولميس يناظرونه وعيونهم مفتوحه"
لميس: ياشينك
منار : هههههههه من جد يلاقوومي ندرس" وتناظره بغروور"
لميس ومنار: عن اذنكم
" وطلعوا فووق "
ام مساعد : خل ندق عليهم نبارك لهم
ابو مساعد: ماصار شي رسمي بس تكلموا خلي البنت توافق بعدين نبارك
ام مساعد: الله يقدم الي فيه الخير
بو مساعد : مساعد وش اخبار مشروعكم من منصور ولد سلمان
مساعد: والله للحين محتارين بكذا شي ياراح نسويه مشروع نسائي او تجاري
بو مساعد: نسائي مثل ايش؟
مساعد: مشغل او محل فساتين يعني نتعامل مع احد المصممين الكبار ويصير كنه فرع لهم لسا مابعد
ام مساعد : والله كشخه لو تفتحون محل فساتين .. السعوديات عشقهم الفساتين ويشترون على طول السنه
مساعد : وانا قلت بعد... بتفق مع منصوور وربي يعين
ام مساعد : الله يوفقك يايبا
مساعد ابتسم
.
.
.
في الشرقيه
وقف بسيارته الكادلك قدام قصر بو محمد ... وسوى بوري عشان يستعجلهم .. ينتظرون سهر
مامرت خمس دقايق الا وسهر وسلمان طالعين وسلمان ينطط مبسوووط
اول ماطلعت سهر من بيتهم ناظرها ياسر ولاشعووري اعتدل بقعدته يبي يشوف من هالملاك الي بيروح معهم الملاهي بهالشكل .. ماكان مبين على ملامحه ولاشي .. بس كان يفكر كيف بيمشي جنب هذي الانسانه الي جت معهم .. عمره ماتخيل يمشي مع وحده بهالشكل ... ماكان يقصد بشكلها غلط ولا شي .. بس هي ماتغطي وماشاء الله عليها حلووه .. وعمره مامشى جنب انسانه حلوه مثلها .. كان مو متخيل الموقف..
اركبت سهر ورا عبير وسلمت وبعد ماردوا عليها نطت دانه من حظن عبير للمرتبه الثانيه عشان سلمان
سهر بدفاشه: هي هي انت وياها طلعناكم مو معناها تطلعون قرون صيروا عاقلين ولا ارجعكم البيت
عبير قامت تضحك
"ياسر انصدم معقوله بنت بهاالانوثه لسانها يكون كذا قام يضحك بداخله عليها وبخاطره حلاتها بنت بهالانوثه تبين انها دلع مو دفشه مثل كذا .. عجيبه الدنيا "
دنو : ياثر شوفها
عبير: هههههههههه حللللوه
ياسر مسايرها : سهر اعقلي عن دنو
سهر بقوه: احلف
" ضحكوا عليها "
"وهو مات ضحك عليها كيف البنت مايهمها شي صدق يوم قالوا مدلعه "
سهر بخجل: سوري
عبير:هههههههه لاعااادي
ياسر لسلمان ودنو : دنوو سوومه وين بتروحوون
سلمان عصب: ان مو ثوومه
سهر: ههههههه ياسر يعصب اذا حد قاله
ياسر ويضحك: شسوي الكل يناديه كذا.. من مطلعها عليه
عبير: ههههههههه في غيرها سهر معاملته كنه بنت
سهر: كيفي" وتناظر سلمان" صح سلوومي
سلمان : اي صح
سهر: هههههههه والله انك ماتدري وين ربي قاطك
عبير: ههههههههه من جد
" ياسر كان مبسووط ومتعجب .. مبسووط من الجو الي سوته سهر من دخلت السياره ومتعجب كيف انها غيرت مزاجه من مصدع الى راايق "
" وبخاطره .. والله غيرت مزاج كل الي بالسياره "
" وصلوا ملاهي سباركيز نزلوا كلهم .. كان المجمع رااايق وهاااادي ومافيه الا الهنوود وقليل من الناس والملاهي شبه ما فاضي مافيها الا اصوات الالعاب الالكترونيه طاغيه على المكان ..سهر كانت ماسكه سلمان من جهة ووعبير من الجهة الثانيه ودنو متعلقه بياسر "
" ياسر كان متقدمهم .. وعبير وسهر ماشين وراه ويسولفون ودهم لو يتركون سلمان ودنو عنده ويروحون يتسوقون "
عبير: هههههههه ودك هااه
سهر وتناظر السوق بنظره انكسار: ههههههه اي والله ودي.. خل نحاول فيه
عبير : نو واي هو جايبنا عشان نمسكهم نقوم نتركهم عليه ناويه يذبحنا
سهر: هههههههه خلينا نجننه
عبير: يلالا
" وقاموا يسرعون شوي حتى صاروا قريبين منه"
عبير: ياسر خلاص سوينا الي علينا خذ سلمان ودنو لعبهم وحنا بنروح نتسوق
ياسر لف بقوه عليهم ويناظرهم
سهر:اي .. عاد ماوصيك انتبه على سلمان تراه يفلت بسرعه
ياسر: تستهبلون
عبير ماسكه ضحكتها: لاطبعاً
ياسر بصرامه: اقول لايكثر وامشوا قدامي
سهر وتشيل نظارتها: ياسر شددعوى ماتوقعتك نذل
ياسر يناظرها حس انه خق عليها بس كان ماسك نفسه من الي قاعدين يقولونه ماقدر يعلق ومشى وهو ساكت كان يحس بشي يحرق خدوده بس ماهو عارف شسالفته .. كان وده انهم يتلثمون على القليل لانهم ثنتينهم حلوات وملفتات.. كان غيران عليهم.. بس مايقدر يقول شي
عبير: يلا ياسر
ياسر: عبير لاتستفزوني مافي روحه لكم
سهر: ولييه طيب
ياسر: لاني جايبكم تقعدون مع البزران مو تتسوقون
سهر: وانت
ناظرها ياسر وماقدر غير انه يضحك على ملامح وجهها: احلفي
سهر لفت وجهها عنه : لالا استهبل
عبير: ههههههههههههه نمزح
ياسر يبتسم : على بالي بعد امشوا قدامي لابارك الله فيكم
سهر وعبير يتقدمونه: سعودي بحت
عبير: ههههههههه من جد
"ودخلوا قسم الالعاب "
ياسر: وقفوا انتوا هنا وانا بروح اشتري بطاقات
سهر: كلنا بعد نروح
ياسر يناطرها: وليه؟
سهر: حتى انا ابي اخذ بطاقه لسلمان
ياسر ماحب كلمتها هذي
ياسر ورافع حاجبه : وانا؟ مو عاجبك" ومشى عنهم "
عبير: زين كذا
سهر: يعني وشو امه موصتني عليه..وبعدين هو مو متكلف فيه
عبير: بيزعل الحين من جد
سهر: يوووه شفيه اخوك ذا معقد
عبير: لامو معقد بس عيب
سهر: لاعيب ولاشي بس عليه طلعات فظيعه
عبير: هههههههه ياربيه مالنا خلق عصبيته
سهر: هههههه لالا بتأسف منه
" بعد ماخلص ياسر من صرف البطايق راح لعندهم وقالهم يلا "
سهر توقفه: ياسر
ياسر وقف ولف عليها ورفع حاجب: نعم
سهر في خاطرها شاطر لي برفعه الحواجب وبأبتسامه : انا اسفه
ياسر : حصل خير .. بس لاتنعاد
سهر بأبتسامه اوسع : ان اشاااء الله
ياسر: طيب يلا كل وحده تاخذ كرت ولعبووهم
سهر بنظره: ياسلام وانت
عبير: ههههههههههه
ياسر وهو مستغرب من هالبنت شلون فظيعه بس ابتسم وقال: انا بقعد هناك" واشر على المقاعد "
سهر بعد استحت ولاعلقت ومشت مع عبير يلعبون سلمان ودنو
" اما ياسر راح عند مكان يقعد فيه بس يشوفهم من بعيد .. وكان يفكر بخاطره..شلون بنت عمه فظيعه ماكان يتوقع ان بنات عمه كذا .. وبالذات هذي مبين ابد ابد مايهمهـــــــــا شي "
.
.
.
الساعه : 5:30
كانت الشمس اقتربت للغروب لتختفي خلف الافق ساحبة اخر انوارها عن الشرقيه لتنشرها في جهة اخرى مبينة للكل انها تسير بخطها اليومي موزعة حنانها على كل انحاء الارض الارض بعدل ومساواة لاتفرق بينهم الا اذا منعتها الظروف..
"في بيت ام ياسر"
ام ياسر: يلا يابدر وليد تجهزوا بيأذن الحين
بدر: ان شاء الله يمه
وليد: يمه توه بدري باقي نص ساعه
ام ياسر: يايبه روحوا المسجد توضوا واقروا قران حتى يأذن
بدر: يجي ياسر ونروح سوا
وليد: ياحظهم ابي اطلللللللع
بدر: يلا عاد بسك طلعات امسك نفسك هالسنه وبعدها روح وين ماتبي
وليد ويتنهد: ااااااااااه متى بتنتهى واخذ السيااااره واااااو يلعن ابو الفللللللله
ام ياسر: مافي لك سياره حتى تهجد
وليد خاف امه تتكلم جد: يمه شدعوى هذاني عااقل
ام ياسر : لااااااه
وليد: يمه من جدك
بدر: اجل تستهبل
وليد: وربي اني عاقل
بدر : لاتحلف
"قاطعهم ازعاج الي داخلين "
وليد: لاكاااااااان جيتوا بدري
ياسر: ههههههههه خلاص مره ثانيه بناخذك معنا
بدر بنظره: هو فيه مره ثانيه
ياسر يضحك: ليش لأ
بدر فضل انه يسكت لانه واصله معها مع تصرفات الطايشه الي عنده
عبير: اااااااه طاح حيلي
ام ياسر: عسى انبسطتوا؟
عبير: اي مرررررررره
ام ياسر وتحيي بنتها : دنووو انبسطتي مااماا
دنو : اييييييي ملاهي يدننننننننن
ام ياسر: انتي الي تجنينييين"وتشيلها وتبوسها"
وليد: دنوو مافي بوسه ولييد
دنو تقوم من عند امها وتروح لوليد
وليد ويشيلها: اوووووووب " ويبووسها " ليه مااخذتيني معك؟
دنو: كنت نايم
وليد: لو تبيني كان خذتيني مثل ما اخذتي سلمان
دنو وتضحك : خلاث خلاث بكرا نلوح ونوريك
ياسر: هيهيييييييييي يجيب الله مطر
"ضحكوا عليه"
عبير: حرام عليك ماجننتك.. انا وسهر ماسكينهم طول الوقت
ياسر : ههههههه بس مو كل يوم العيد
عبير: ههههههههه اي والله
بدر فجأه قام : يلا أذن ياشباب " وراح لانه كان متنرررررررررفز"
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

الجزء الرابع
الفصل الاول


تَعال أَ فجِر معَك بَلونة الأرض بطَرف دَبوْس”
تَعال وجَربْ هباليْ وشِم الوَردّة بعيـنك"

قامت من النووم مفزووعه قامت تتلفت حولها الا انها عرفت انه جوالها يدق بسبب نغمه جوالها المزعجه لانها حاطته قريب منها وماامداها بترد الا سكر طنشت ورجعت تبي تنام من جديد.. مامرت دقيقه الا وجوالها يدق مره ثانيه افزعها وردت بسرعه بدون لاتشوف مييين
...............:بسوووووووووم وجعوووووووووه
بسمه في خاطرها نو وااي منيررره اووووه ورجعت تنسدح من جديد وردت " "
بسمه : هلا
منيره: هلا إنتي وش هلا قووومي قووومي
بسمه كانت عارفه انها راح تنشب لها: منيره انا تعبانه
منيره بخوف ووطت من صوتها: شفيكي
بسمه ابتسمت لانها صدقت: مدري احس جسمي متكسر وراسي بينقسم علي قسمين
منيره: خذتي بنادول؟
بسمه: توني صاحيه لاني كنت نايمه ومو حاسه بنفسي من التعب الي فيني
منيره بحنان: ياحيااتي فعدوينك ولافيك
بسمه برواقه: في حد يدعي على نفسه
منيره: يالملعوووووووووونه الشرهه علي انا ميب عليك
بسمه: هههههه امزح منور شفيك
منيره:تعبانه وتمززح اقول قوومي بس.. "وتشهق" ليكوون مو مداومه ؟
بسمه : الا بداوم بس لسا بدري
منيره: وين بدري باقي نص ساعه على المحاظره
بسمه: ربع ساعه وبكون عندك يلا باي
منيره : باي
"سكرت بسمه منها وكانت تضحك على صديقتها بسرعه تصدق كانت تتذكر ليله امس والسبب الي مسهرها وهي كانت ترسم رسمه غريبه ماكانت تعرف ليش ترسمها كانت مدموجه بكذا لون لايقين مع بعض والي يدقق يشوف ملامح شخص انساان .. كانت كل ماتجي توقف تكمل وتكمل تبي تخلص الرسمه نهائياً .. كانت عاجبتها وتعترف انها احلى رسمه رسمتها .. الي يناظر الرسمه مايعرف ان فيها ملامح .. كانت مبسوطه وهي ترسمها تحس بشعور غريب يجتاحها وهي ترسم... كانت كلها ملامح صورته .. صوره انسان صادفته بحياتها انطبعت صورته بذاكرتها ورسمتها بتشوويش للناظر وصافيه بنظرها ..ماكانت تعرف انها اذا كانت تحبه اولا.. او تحبه وهي ماتدري ..كانت محتاره وماكانت تبي تقعد حيرانه طول الوقت..."
قامت بثقاله واخذت دش وتلبست واخذت اغراضها ونزلت تحت كان البيت هادي كالعاده نادت الخدامه وطلعت معها بدون فطور لانها تفطر في الجامعه ...
دخلت الجامعه بكل حيوويه وبنشاط تحس انها مبسووطه اليووم ومرررررره رايقه عكس الانطباع الي عطته صديقتها انها تعبانه وموقادره تشيل نفسها .. كانت حاسه انها مسويه انجـــاز وصلت لعند ماكانوا صاحباتها موجودين سلمت وقعدت "
منيرهه بدفاشه : هذا الي تقول تعبانه اه ياربييي
بسمه: ههههههههههه منورر حتى لو ماعرفك بتنشبين لي .. ليه وليه وليه "وتزيد ضحكتها" وانا مزاجي ماسمح لي بأني اعطيك الصلاحيه تخربينه
منيره بعيون مفتوحه وتأشر على نفسها: اناااااااا تقولين لي هالكلام يا المفعووصه
بسمه: ههههههههه مفعووصه بعينك يالسحليه
منيره تناظر البنات: بنات شيلوها لاذبحها
سميه: هههههههههههه بسووم شعندك .. وش ورا هالمزاااااااج؟؟
بسمه بغروور: مالكم دخل "وتحرك شعرها بدلع "
منيره تغمز: بسوووم ليكون انخطبتي
بسمه وبقرف: وع وع فال الله ولا فالك " وترجع مزاجها ونظرتها الحالميه " على بالك كل الناس مثلك
منيره سوت انها مفجووعه : انااااااااااااا " وتقووم لها"
بسمه تحركت من مكانها : ههههههههههههه امزح امزح اقعدي بقولك بقوولك
منيره انبسطت وقعدت: يلا قوولي
بسمه وهي تفكر بكذبه : لا بس نايمه بدري"وتطلع لسانها " نانانانانا
منيره :ويييي يامصلك من جد
بسمه تحط يدها على راسها : كيفي
ديما تغير المود: بنات بتشتركون معي بالجيم
بسمه: همممم لا انا ما احتاج
ديما: خل نرووح وناسه بنات منها ننحف وانتي مو شرط تنحفين بس عشان اللياقه مو شرط
بسمه : هممممممم يمكن بس بالصيف
ديما: اي طبعا
بسمه : وبخلي جنووو تجي معنا بعد
منيره: ههههههههه مسكينه مانحفت
بسمه تضحك: لامسكينه بنت عمي مدري وش فيها كل يوم تقول بنحف وبنحف وبنحف ماتبي تجي الجامعه الا نحفااانه ومثكينه تحرم نفسها من الاكل بس بدون فايده
ديما: هههههههه حياااتي حزنتني
بسمه: هههههههه والله تضحكني مسكيينه
ديما: خلاص جيبيها معنا
بسمه: بقول لها
منيره: لاتنسووني انا بعد بجي اضيع وقتي هالصيف دام مافيه سفر
بسمه: اووووووووه يمكن نسافر
ديما: من بدايه الصيف؟
بسمه: والله مدري .. الى الحين
ديما: اهااا شوووفي وقولي لي اوكي عشان نسجل
بسمه : اووووكي
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

.
في نفس الوقت في احدى المستشفيات الشرقيه الخاصه ... المعروفه بالتقدم والرقي والخدمات الطبيه الراقيه ..
كانت جالسه مثل عادتها تتقهوى في الكافتريا وتكمل التقارير اللي بدت فيها امس لانها ماخلصتها وفي بعض الامور كانت تجهلها وان موعد التسليم بكرا .. وحست ان في احد جالس يناظرها .. ورفعت راسها وتشوفه يبتسم لها
..:: صباح الخير
..:: هلا صبااح النور .. بو عبدالرحمن
نايف : كيف الحال ؟؟ وكيف التقرير اللي طلبته منكم
بصوتها الناعم : شوي شوي .. وانا بخير بس التقرير ابدا مو بخير
نايف : افااااااااااا .. وليه ياريم
ريم : مدري في اشياء كثير ماعرفتها وبحثت عنها في النت بس مالقيتها
نايف : ههههههههههههه طيب عطيني اشوفها
ريم بابتسامه : طيب بتجلس واقف .. تفضل استريح
جلس نايف وحط كوب الكابتشينو على الطاوله ووفسخ نظارته الشمسيه وحطها على الطاوله وجلس يقرا في التقارير حقتها وهي لأول مره قدرت تتأمل ملامحه وحست ان في عيونه جاذبيه بينها وبين نفسها " ما الوم البنات فيه يوم يتهاوشون عليه " خافت انه ينتبه في اي لحظه وعلشان مايحس عليها نادته
ريم : بو عبدالرحمن
نايف : ياهلا
ريم بخجل : ها كيف تشوف التقارير
نايف بمزحه النادر : اشوفها بعيوني بعد كيف
ريم بينها وبين نفسها " يالبى هالعيون ": ...........
نايف : ههههههههههههههههه تبين الجد في اشياء كثير ناقصتها
ريم بنبرة حزن : كنت متوقعه
نايف انتبه على صوتها : لا تتضايقين انتي ماحضرتي هذا الموضوع وانا عاذرك وراح اساعدك فيه واذا احتجتي اي شي اخوك موووجود
ريم بأبتسامه : ماتقصر والله
نايف : ماسويت شي وهذا واجبي ... وراح ارسلك على الايميل بعض الاوراق علشان تتطلعين عليها
ريم : اوووكي
نايف : ها خلصتي فطور والا بعد لان مابقى غير خمس دقايق واذا تاخرتي ماراح اعذرك وماراح اساعدك
ريم بضحكه : هههههههه بتشووفني طيرااان اول وحده
نايف : ههههههههههههههههههه
.
وماعرفوا ان في احد كان يراقبهم من بعيد وقلبه يشتعل بالغيره " انا اوريها عرفت كيف تلف عليه مثل الثعبان كانت تمثل دور البريئه الخجوله اللي ماتناظر في الرجال والحين جالسه معه وبطاوله وحده ويضحكون وهو كيف يعطيها وجه انا لازم ابعدها عن طريقه قبل مايتعلق فيها لان شكلها كذا ناويه تطيحه بس شكلها ماعرفتني زين تقولي خلي الرجال في حاله والحين هي معه اخ منك ياريم .. ماراح اسكت لك .. ونايف لي انا وبس وراح تشوفين ايش راح اسوي "
.
.
.
الظهر
وفي قصر بومحمد
كان الجناح بغير عادته اليوم كان صوت صراخ يمليء جو المكان وهذا شي جديد يمكن على هذا الجناح بالتحديد
: نجووووووى ماتفهمين ماكنت اسمع الجوال
نجوى : تسمع والا ماتسمع شفت حالة سلمان كيف وانا مقدر اروح لحالي بالليل
محمد : نجوووووى وش تبيني اسوي لك كان قلتي لمنصور او اي احد
نجوى : محد كان موجود .. واذا ابوه ما اهتم تبي غيره يهتم
محمد : لا عاد اسمع منك هالكلام هو ولدي مثل ماهو ولدك واذا مارديت على الجوال مو معناتها اني مو مهتم
نجوى : ليه متأخر امس طيب
محمد : قوووولي كذا هذا اللي تبين توصلين له
نجوى : ولا اهتميت اصلا كل همي سلمان وبس اللي كان بغمضة عين راح يروح مني
محمد : يعني انا الحين صرت مو مهتم
نجوى : كلمة مو مهتم شوي
محمد بكل غضب الدنيا : لو تسكتين يكون احسن
نجوى : ماراح اسكت لاني تعبت من هالوضع
محمد : يعني الواحد ماينشغل
نجوى : ينشغل يوم يومين .. مو مثل ما انت انشغلت
محمد : يااااااااااااااااااربيه وش فيك قلت لك ماسمعته ماتصدقين
نجوى وعيونها تدمع : تدري انك تغيرت علي وعلى ولد ك يمكن ماتدري ان ياسر اخذه على الملاهي وانه رجع مبسوط وانت كم مره اقولك يلا الولد شكله طفشان خل نطلع وانت كل عذرك تعبان واذا جا الليل تطلع مع اخوياك حتى اني اجلس لحالي امل .. انت شنو ماتحس ياقوووو قلبك بس
محمد وهي واصله معه : الحين انا صرت ما احس شوفي يانجوى لو تعيدين هالكلام ماتلومين الا نفسك
نجوى : ايش راح تسوي يعنى ها
محمد : نجوى اقصري الشر لان شكلك مو ناويه تعدينها على خير
نجوى : انا والا انت بروح اشوف ولدي احسن لي لان مافي فايده معك انت صار لك فتره متغير
وطلعت عنه وخلته وراح وجلس على السرير وهو مو عارف ايش صار بالدنيا معقوله كل هذا يصير
محمد مسك اعصابه قبل لا يسوي شي يندم عليه " مووو فاهمه شي مووو فاهمه شي .. اول مره يصير كذا انا اقسى عليها والله مو قصدي اهمل سلمان بس جد ماكنت اسمع الجوال .. بس شكلي لازم اصارحها بالموضوع مع اني عارف ردة فعلها وراح تعصب وتتضايق.. الله يصبرني بس .. والله احبك يانجوى انتي كل دنيتي .. لما تهدين شووي راح افهمك كل شي .. وانا عاذرك لانك متضايقه وخايفه على سلمان .."
قرر انه يطلع من البيت لانه يحس بكتمه في صدره وهو مار من غرفة سلمان سمعها وسمع صياحها وعوره قلبه عليها " ماتستاهلين يانجوى " وكمل طريقه وطلع من الجناح
ونزل ويشوف امه جالسه لحالها وسلم عليها
ام محمد : هلااااااااا ياوليدي هلاااااا
محمد يحاول مايبين شي : هلاااا يمه شخبارك
ام محمد : الحمدلله .. وشخبار سلوم عساه احسن
محمد : تعبان شووي والله
وتدخل عليهم سهر وتسلم على امها واخوها
سهر : هلا محمد شخبارك .. ماداومت اليوم سلامات
محمد : ايه والله مادوات
سهر : ليه انت حلال ما تداوم وامي بس اقولها مابي اروح تسوي لي سالفه
ام محمد : هو ماداوم علشان ولده تعب بالليل عليهم وجلس عشانه
سهر بصدمه : ميييييييين سلومي تعبان ومحد قاااااالي ليه وش فيه
ام محمد : حرارته ارتفعت مرررره
سهر بضيق: يااااااعمري ياااااسلووووومي محمد وين سلومي الحين
محمد : بغرفته مع امه
سهر وهي قايمه : برروح اشوووفه
" وراحت عنهم "
ام محمد : محمد يمه روح ارتاح وجهك اصفر
محمد : مانمت زين يمه
ام محمد : سلوم مافيه الا العافيه لا تحاتي
محمد : الله يسهل .. يلا يمه بطلع
ام محمد : الله يحفظك
وطلع عنها وهو مايدري وين يبي يروح
.
.
.
كان قاعد مع واحد من ربعه في الدوام يناقشون خدمه جديده بيطرحونها على شركتهم بما انه يشتغل في احدى شركات الاتصالات في السعوديه
وكانوا قاعدين يشوفون الايجابيات والسلبيات بالخدمه
مشاري: انا اشوف ماله داعي نطرح كل اسبوع خدمه نجمع هذي الخدمات كلها بأسم الجيل الثالث المتطور وتندرج تحتها كل هذي الخدمات
الموظف : او مثل ماقلت
مشاري: اي احسن عشان بعد هذي الخدمه نبدا في مشروع كرنفال جده
الموظف: على قولك
مشاري: اجل خلاص اعتمد
الموظف: حاظر طال عمرك
"وطلع........وبعد ثواني"
ترررن تررررن
وكان السكرتير
السكرتير: استاذ مشاري .. في لك تلفون من السيد سالم ال... من شركة الاتصالات
مشاري: الأن انا مشغول خله يعيد الاتصال في وقت ثاني
السكرتير: على امرك
"لف مشاري الكرسي جهة الشباك وصاريناظر السيارات الرايحه والراجعه .. قعد يناظر ساعتـه ... شاف انه مابقى وقت على وصولهم عشان كذا قرر يفضي نفسه من كل شي "
.
.
.
في هذا الوقت في الرياض
كانت منار راجعه بدري من الدوام خلصت محاظرتها ورجعت البيت بدون لميس .. ادخلت للبيت لحالها وكانت متوقعه محد يكوون فيـه ..
دخلت واستغربت ان زوجه خالها موجوده ومعاها مازن
منار: السلام عليكم
الكل:وعليكم السلام
منار: وانت ماعندك دوام ؟ كل يوم مرتز هنا بالصاله
مازن ببسمه: شفتي يمه هي الي بدت .. انا ماسويت شي
منار: هههههههههههه لابس جد سؤال يطرح نفسه .. اشوفك هاالايام ماتداوم
مازن: همممممممم امور شخصيه لو سمحتي
منار وهي تقعد : اعصابك
ام مساعد تضحك : هههههه ماعليك منه ...
منار وتبتسم: في غدا
مازن: يمه كأن الوقت بدري على الغدا ؟ ولالا" ويناظر ساعته "
منار: خالتي جوعاااااااااانه
مازن: كان اكلتي هناك
ام مساعد : خلاص بخلي الخدامه تسوي لك بطاطس حتى يخلص الغدا
منار: يووه مابي
ام مساعد : هههههههه اجل بنادديهم وقولي وش تبين
منار: انا مشتهيه همممممممممم " وتفتح عيونها " سوفليـــه من صدى التحليه
ام مساعد: ياااااقلبي عليك من بيجيبه
منار: مازن تروووح"وتناظره بترجي وتسبل بعيونها"
مازن طبعا هو مايقدر عليها وعلى تسبل عيونها :همممممممم
ام مساعد : روح والي يعافيك لاتقول لامها انه حنا جوعناها
منار: هههههههههههههه اي صح
مازن يضحك: احلفي بعد
منار: ههههههه امزح امزح بس بليييييز
مازن : اوكيييييه
منار: ثنكيووووووو
مازن: ولوووو
منار بعد دقيقه : يلا
مازن بنظره خطيره اخجلت منار : لاوالله اشتغل عندك انا
ام مساعد : هههههههههههههه
منار بحيا : ههههههههه لابس سؤال متى ناوي تجيبه وانا الحين جوعانه
ام مساعد : ههههههه قوم يامازن لاتاكلنا انا وانت
منار بخدود محمره : هههههههههههههه اي والله
مازن وهو يقوووم : اوووكي بس بشرط
منار لوت بزوها : وشو
مازن : نظارتك خاطري اكشخ فيها
ام مساعد : تبي عيال التحليه يحفلون فيك نظاره بنات
منار: هههههههههههههه لالا ياخاله عادي هلايام صايرين البنات والعيال نفس الشي
مازن: ههههههههه يمه لوسمحتي خلك بعيده عن هذي الشغلات
منار: هههههههههه طيب طيب خذهااا بس اخلص ورووح
مازن: زييييييين لاتدفيين" واخذها وهو مبسووط".
.
.
الساعه 4:23
في بيت بوفيصل كانت اديم صاحيه من النوم بعد ما اخذت قيلولتها بعد الدوام ونزلت تحت مالقت في الصاله غير امها وفيصــل
اديم بصوت تعبان : السلام عليكم
ام فيصل وفيصل: وعليكم السلام
اديم: وينهم اجل
ام فيصل: كلهم نايمين... ومشاري مابعد يجي مدري وش مأخره اليووم؟
اديم: اهااا " وسندت راسها على الكنبه وغمضت عيونها"
فيصل: دوومه شفيك ماشبعتي نووم
اديم: الا شبعت ولاكان ماقمت بس راسي مصدع
ام فيصل: كلي سابوفين او بنادول
اديم: لالالالا مابي
فيصل رفع حاجب.: ولييه
ام فيصل: اووه بعد هي ماتدري.. انها ماتاكل حبووب
فيصل: ليه ان شاء الله
اديم: بس كذا كيفي مابي اتعود على الادويه
فيصل: ياسلام .. احسن اجل يستاهل الي يجيك
اديم ابتسمت: لااصلا الحين بخلي الخدامه تسوي لي
black coffee
" وبصير اووكي"وتطلع لسانها
فيصل: هذا الي مسهرك .. امس ماخليتوني انام
ام فيصل: وش مسهركم ايام دواام
اديم: ماجانا نوم وسهرنا
ام فيصل: وجنى معكم ؟
اديم: لانامت قبلنا
ام فيصل: اي دام كذا اوكي اما انتوا بكيفكم
اديم: يمه نادي على الخدامه من التليفون تسوي لي كووفي لاهنتي
ام فيصل: انشاء الله
فيصل يفتح الموضوع مدام مافي حد موجود : اديم ماقلتي لنا ردك؟
اديم بحاجب مرفووع : ردي على ايش؟
فيصل: بعد على ايش على فواز
ام فيصل : بعد مايبغى لها.. اكيد موافقه ..
اديم فتحت عيونها: ياسلام
ام فيصل: عندك غير كذا .. بترفضين ولد عمك مثلا
اديم بقهر: وليش لا؟
فيصل فتح عيونه: وليه ترفضينه ؟
اديم خافت من فيصل : انا مارفضت بس يمكن ارفض
فيصل: وش الي يخليك ترفضين بتلقين احسن منه؟
اديم بتوتر : مو عن فواز فرضا مابي اتزووج
ام فيصل: وليش ماتتزوجين ياحظي؟
اديم بصراحه : وش معنى انا الي اتزوج وكل البنات محد تزوج فيهم؟
ام فيصل : وش عليك من البنات
اديم بنفعال بسيط : وشو وش علي منهم كل البنات اكبر من شمعني علي انا والله"قالتها بتذمر"
فيصل: البنات الله يوفقهم ماجاهم نصيبهم يعني حاطين في بالكم انكم تتزوجون مع بعض
اديم بعناد مستمر : لابس انا صغيره على الزواج
فيصل عصب منها: خليك كذا احسن عنيده وطول عمرك عنيده ... بكرا لاقعدتي في كبد امك اندبي حظك .. وروحي دوري على واحد مثل فواز "ويدق بصبعه " هذا اذا جاك حد" وقام"
ام فيصل: كذا زين كذا
اديم: يووه كيفه اصلا عاجبك كلامه الي قال لك وش فيني انا .. وانا مارفضت فواز .. فواز اذا يبيني ينتظرني حتى اخلص.. وقتها مراح اقول لا.. عن اذنك
قامت وتو الخدامه جايه
اديم وهي متنرفزه: جيبيه فوق وراي" وطلعت معصبه "
وخلت امها لحالها
" ام فيصل في خاطرها.. الله يهديك يا اديم ليكون تفشليني في عمك وعياله ... "
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

................: ابيك تحلف
..............: وشو احلف ياوليــــــــد ترى مالي خلقك
.............: وشو مالك خلقي ياطلال .. منت بطبيعي من يوم مارحنا السن ست
طلال: لامتغير ولاشي بس تعبان مصدع ارتحت كذا
وليد: انا مابي ارتاح .. ابيك انت ترتاح.. شفيك ياأخي
طلال بكذبه تمشي على وليد: تهاوشت معها..!!!!!!
وليد: منهي شهد ؟
طلال: اي
وليد ارتاح دام هذا السبب: وانا اقول شفيك... ماعليك منها هالبايخه مدري شلون طحت عليها
طلال: ههههههههه مثل ماطحت على لجين"ويقلد صوتها وهي تقول اسمها"
وليد:هههههههههههههههههههههه شفت انه مافي حد احسن من حد
طلال: ههههههه بهذي صدقت
" وجا تليفون لطلال"
طلال: وليدووه يلا دقت بروح اسوي اني زعلان عليها
وليد: هههههههههه زين يلا
" طلال سكر بدون مايقوله باي وراح على الخط الثاني "
طلال: هلا والله وغلالالالا هلا باللي جاحديني اليووم
شهد: افاااااا انا جاحدتك حرام عليك طلو والله ماجحدتك
طلال: اجل ليه مادقيتي اليووم .. ولاسألتي عني
شهد : انشغلت مع امي في الصالون تعرف
طلال: دامك مع امك عاذرك
شهد وتبتسم : زين ماقلت لي شفيك يوم الاربعا بالسن ست حشى شكلك ماكان اوكيه
طلال : بصراحه ياشهد انا متضايق عشان اخوي
شهد بقللق واضح : شفيه اخووك
طلال: يوم الاربعا كانو يتكلمون عن خطبته لبنت عمي ... انا نسيت مفتاحي ورحت اجيبه وكنت اسمعها وهي تسب اخوي الحيوانه مدري وش فيها زود على اخوي عشان ماتاخذه
شهد: الحمااااااره احد يعافي اخوك الاطخم ههههههه
طلال: ههههههه والله انك رايقه
شهد: لالا بس اخفف عليك.. زين بعدين وش صار
طلال: ماصار شي........
شهد: اجل شفييييك
طلال: يوووووووه انتي ابدن مراح تفهمين .. اخوي بياخذ وحده رافضته ... تفهميين
شهد: يمكن بعدين توافق عليه؟
طلال: بتوافق عشان رسميات الاهل .. بس فواز لمن يدري مراح يرضى ياخذ وحده ماتبيه .. وغير كذا ابيه يعرف قبل لايملكون مابي تصير مشاكل طلاق وماطلاق
شهد: لالالالا فال الله ولافالك لهذي الدرجه اخوك كذا
طلال: واكثر .. وموبس اخوي.. كل رجال مايرضى يعاشر وحده ماتبيه .. فما بالك اخوي ادري واقعد ساكت
شهد: هممممممم ماعرف شقولك
طلال تنرفز من برودها: انا ماقلت لك الا ابيك تعطيني حل
شهد: افكر واقولك زين
طلال يعرفها دلخه : هههههههههه زين لاتطولين عاد
شهد: اوووكي بتجي السن ست اليووم
طلال: لاماني بجاي يمكن الاثنين اجي
شهد: ليييه؟
طلال: مالي خلق السبت يكون باايخ
شهد: اي والله بايخ بس ابيك تجي تونسني طفشانه
طلال: ههههههههههه يلا بس اقلبي وجهك يالنذله
شهد: هههههههههه زين من زينك يلا باي
طلال: باي
"خلص منها من هنا.. وانشغل باله من هناك على اخووه .. ماكن يعرف اي طريقه يعلم اخوه فيها .. كانت قاهرته اديم شفيها زود على اخووه .. اخوه الكل يتمنااه.. وبنفس الوقت ماكان يبي يسوي مشاكل للعايله اذا قال لاخوه ... فقرر يسكت لفتره بعدها يحلها الف حلال "
.
.
.
منااااااااااار مناااااااااااااار بابا مازن يبي انتا تحت
منار اسمعت من هنا ونطت على طوول غيرت ملابسها واخذت حجابها ونزلت
كانت مبسووطه حدها واول ماوصلت
صرخت مناااااااااار
منار: لالالالالالالامستحيل سووووووفليه وخالو تركي ماصدق
"وركضت على طول لخالها وسلمت عليه وضمته"
تركي: ياحييييييييهم والله
وحط يده على كتفها ومشى فيها بالصاله
منار: اصلا انا زعلانه عليك
تركي: افاااا منورتي تزعل علي.. ليه طيب؟
منار : اي مره زعلانه .. ماكأن عندك بنت اخت في الرياض وتحتك اربع وعشرين وماتجي تسأل عن اخبارها هي طيبه مو طيبه طقوها ماطقوها اكلوها ما اكلوها ولاكني موجوده
" ضحكوا عليها <<< تركي ومازن "
تركي: ههههههههههه شدعوى منوور تراك في بيت خالك
منار: بس حتى لو ماتضمن اني لسا بخير
تركي: هههههههههه "ويلف على مازن ويسوي معصب" شمسوين فيها هاااه
مازن وهو يناظرها: اسألها هي وش مسويه فينا
"هو يقصد شي والخال تركي يقصد شي ثاني"
تركي: صحيح ادري انها جنيه بس مو لذيك الدرجه
منار: هههههههههههه لاوالله
مازن يقلدها:لاوالله .. اي والله
منار: طيب هات السوفليه شكلك مو ناوي تعطيني اياه
مازن بأبتسامه جانيه : شدراك "ولف على عمه " شفت دفاشتها شلون
منار: ههههههههههههههه
تركي: هههههههههه والمشكله قدام عيني
منار: خاااااالي
مازن: وشو خالي بعد "ويعطيها كيس السوفليه"
مناروهي تفتحه : هههههههه يمه منك "وتشهق" ماجبت حق لميس
مازن فاتح عيونه : وانا شدراني انتي بس الي قلتي ماقلتي حق لميس "ويضحك " وبعدين فيه اثنين عطي لميس واحد
منار: هههههههههه تستهبل انا مشتهيته وجوعاااانه
تركي: ههههههههه يمه منك يابنت اختي
منار بقوه: شفيييييييييينا
تركي: ابد ابد ... كولي بسس
منار تفتحه : يميييي يمييي ثنكيوو مازن من جديد
مازن: العفوو .. 
" وقعدوا يسولفون وانضمت لميس لعندهم وكانت منار ولميس مبسووطين .. ومنار كلت سوفليه واحد وشبعت وعطت الثاني لميس "
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

الساعـــــــه : 9:00
دخل البيت وكان فاضي ... حمد ربه ماكان له خلق يقعد تحت .. طلع فووق غرفته
اول مافتح باب غرفته حط الاغراض جنب الباب ودخل داخل
دخل غرفته النوم مالقاها .. قال اكيد انها بغرفة سلمان .. سحب نفسه وراح لغرفه سلمان
شافها منسدحه جنب سلمان وشكلها بين اليقظه والنوم فقرب منهم وكنه حاس انها عارفه انه بيجي او انه موجود
اول شي سواه حط يده على راس ولده .. وشافه ان حرارته اوكيي .. وجا بيهز زوجته الا هي قامت .. وسوت نفسها مفزوعه منه
هو انصدم من حركتها ماعرف وش قصدها
نجوى: ممكن تطلع برا تو الولد يهدا من بعد ماكان يأن
محمد: ممكن نتكلم برا لو سمحتي؟
نجوى: محمد مو وقته لو سمحت
محمد يرص على اسنانه : الحين فاهمه "وطلع وترك الباب مفتوح ينتظرها تلحقه "
"نجوى قامت وهي متملله ماتبي تتجادل اكثر طلعت له ..."
نجوى وتسكر الباب وتتقدم ناحيته وتتكتف:نعم
محمد رافع حاجب: من متى تكلميني بهذي الطريقه
نجوى: من هذي اللحظه اذا تبي
محمد بنفاذ صبر: انا تركتك لحالك هنا طول الوقت مو عشان تزيدين بعنادك ..انا تركتك عشان تتفهمين وضعي وتراجعين نفسك
نجوى بأندفاع: اراجع نفسي.. من الغلطان
محمد: انا مو غلطان وانا عارف اني مو غلطان ... انا قلت لك ووضحت لك موقفي ... انتي عارفه الشغل هاليومين زايد علينا ... والشركه تحتاجني بما اني مدير الماليه .. والاسهم نازله .. والشركه صايره تحاسب اكثر من اول على كل فلس يطلع ..."وبحنيه " ليه مانتي قادره تصدقيني يانجوى.. انتي تعرفين اني اخاف عليكم اكثر من روحي .. واهتم فيكم اكثر ماهتم بنفسي.. وانتي عارفه انتي وشو بالنسبه لي وسلمان وشو بالنسبه لي
نجوى دمعت عيونها وراحت لعنده وهو فتح يدينه لها وضمها وصار يمسح على راسها
نجوى اصلا كانت اعصابها تلفانه من خوفها على سلمان وهذا السبب الي خلاهم يتهاوشون
نجوى: انا اسفه يامحمد .. بس من خوفي عليه امس.. ماعرفت ايش اسوي
محمد: انا الي اسف مو انتي "وابتسم" والله ماعيدها
نجوى وتضربه على صدره بمزح : ليكون بس ناوي تعيدها
محمد: ههههههههه حشا علي.. زعلك شييين
نجوى بدلع: على بالي بعد
محمد: طيب ممكن تروحين الغرفه
نجوى: لييه
محمد: روحي وجايك انا اوكي
نجوى ابتسمت: اووكي
"وراحت"
" اما محمد راح جاب الكيس الصغير الي كان جايبه معه .. وشال الكيس وراح الغرفه لقاها قاعده في مقدمه السرير حقهم .. "
طل عليها وقال : غمضي عيوونك
نجوى غمضت عيونها : ورا ماتخلص
محمد: هههههههههه عارفك مو وجه رومنسيه
نجوى استحت: طيب طيب يلالالا
محمد:ههههههه طيب
راح لعندها واخذ يدها ودخلها في الكيس
نجوى ماتت ضحك وفتحت عيونها : ههههههههههههههههههه محمد ماتلوق عليك الرومنسيه
محمد: ههههههههههه لييييه طيب؟
نجوى وهي تشيل يدها : مادري احس شكلك غلط
محمد: هيههي سخيفه
اخذ الكيس ورماه على السرير
محمد: يلا خذيه .. كذا يعجبك
نحوى: هههههههههههههههه امزح حمووودي .. انت ابو الرومنسيييه
محمد: ههههههههه طيب يلا افتحيه
"نجوى فتحته"
نجوى: واااااااااااااااااااو محمد مرررررررررررررره كيوووووووووت
محمد بغرور: ادري ولا كان ماخذته
نجوى: هههههههه ياشين الغروور .. "وتناظر الاسواره الالماس .. وكانت مره كيووت نااعمه انعم شي " ثنكيووووووووووو مره تجنن
محمد: احم العفوو ولو هذا بس عشان ترفقين علينا
نجوى: دام كذا كل يوم بزعل
محمد: هههههههههه ازعلي بس حاسبي مو كل يوم العيد
نجوى: ههههههههههههه
"محمد تعدل مزاجه وبقوووه بعد ماكان متوقع انه اليله مراح تعدي على خير... لان نجوى دلعها شيييين .. بس انبسط وعجبه جو كيف ان اليوم بدا بضيقه وشي يضيق الصدر.. وانتهى يومه باليله من احلى مايكوووون"
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

هبطت الطائره رقم 321 القادمه من مطار هيثرو الدولي بالوصول في مطار الملك فهد الي يعتبر اول مطار دولي من مجمل المطارات الدوليه في المملكه العربيه السعوديه ..


وقف ينتظر اقرب انسانه له بحياته اليوم راح توصل من بعد غيااب طويل يمكن اربع سنين او اكثر اكيد شكلها تغير بس طيبه قلبها وحنيتها ماتغيرت وعرف هالشي من خلال تواصله المستمر معها ولمحها مع الواصلين وشكلها ما انتبهت له يشوفها وهي تدور عليه وهو يأشر لها وماهي حوله ابد ويوم قربت منه حب انه يسوي لها سبرايز وغطى عيونها بيده
..:: هههههههههه ميشو يالدب وحشتني
مشاري : ههههههههه ياعيون ميشو نورتي
..:: منور بوووجوودك
مشاري : اكيد بوووجودي بس ابي ارفع من معنوياتك
..:: افااااااااااا انا تقولي هالكلام
مشاري : محشوووومه يا خاله
الخاله : يوووووه وين رغد
مشاري : مدري ماشفتها
الخاله : والله ان هالبنت مجننتني " وتأشر على وحده مقبله صوبهم وكانت كاشفه ومطلعه شعرها الاشقر كانت ملامحها حاده وعيونها عسليه وعمرها 18 سنه وتمشي بغرور " شووفها .
وتوصل رغد لعندهم
رغد : السلام عليكم هلااااااااااا مشاري
مشاري : هلا رغد .. الحمدلله على السلامه
رغد : الله يسلمك
مشاري :كيفك وكيف كانت الرحله
رغد بدلع : بخير والرحله زينه ماعليها
الخاله ( ام رغد ): مشاري شكلك ناوي نجلس بالمطار
مشاري : هههههههههه لا شدعوه يلا نوري سيارتي مثل مانورتي السعوديه
" ويروحون السياره "
مشاري وهو يفتح باب السياره لخالته : تفضلي يأميرتي
ام رغد وهي تركب بدلع : شكرا لا داعي لاااااااداعي ياسيدي
وركب مشاري السياره ومبسوطه برجعت خالته اللي يموت فيها
مشاري : والله واشتقنالك ياخاله
ام رغد : وانا اكثر والله .. عساك ماقلت لاحد بس
مشاري : ولا احد يدري .. عاد انا كان ودي نحتفل فيك
ام رغد : لما ينصدمون بوجودي هذي احلى حفله .
مشاري :هههههههههههههه والله انك حركات
مشاري وهو يناظر رغد من المرايه : ها رغد كيف تشوفين الجو هنا
رغد : كنت اسمع انه حار بس مو لهدرجه
مشاري : هههههههههههههههه هذا وانتي ماشفتي شي
رغد : لييييييييييه هو احر من كذا
مشاري : ترا الجو بارد بالنسبه لنا الحين
رغد بصدمه : لااااااااااااااا جد
مشاري : ههههههههههههه وجد الجد .. ولازم تتعودين
رغد : طيب كم باقي ونوصل الحين
مشاري : حوالي ساعه
رغد : مشاري شخبار خواتك
مشاري : مبسووطين والله وراح ينبسطون لما يشوفونك
رغد : انا اكثرررر مبسوووطه اشتقت لهم والله زمان ماشفتهم
مشاري : راح تشوفينهم الحين وتنبسطين
اكتفت رغد بالابتسامه .
" ومر الوقت عليهم مابين السوالف والضحك ومشاري كل شوي يجنن خالته بحركاته ورغد كانت مبسوطه عليه وعلى دمه الخفيف ماكانت متوقعته كذا ومسوووي جو رهيب بالسياره واخيرا وصلوا القصر اللي كان منور "
مشاري : حياكم الله .. البيت بيتكم
ام رغد : الله يحيك ويبقيك ابوك وينه
مشاري : نايم خذي راحتك
ودخلوا القصر وتسمع صوت التلفزيون بالصاله وتلمح بنت جالسه وتلعب بشعرها ومندمجه مع الفلم وحبت تفاجأها
الخاله : تنخطبين وماتقولين لي افاااااااااااااااا بس
اديم خااااااااااااافت ولفت ومالقت احد : بسم الله ميييييييييييييييين
الخاله خافت عليها : هلااااااااااااا دوومه انا خالتك
اديم مو مصدقه وتروح تركض وتحضنها : خااااااااااااااااااااااااالتي " وجلست تبكي هي وخالتها "
..:: اديم لاتخلص دموعك كملي الفلم مع رغد بنت خالتك
" وتلف وتشوف رغد واقفه وعيونها تدمع وتروح لها "
الخاله : مشاري وين خواتك
اديم : خالتي تعالي نروح لهم فوق
الخاله : رغد روحي شيلي الاغراض عن مشاري
رغد : اوكي
" وراحو فوق للبنات ومشاري ورغد طلعوا برا
وتشوفهم ام فيصل وهم داخلين داخل وتنصدم باللي تشوفه بنت شقرا واقفه مع ولدها بدون ماتغطي وجهها عنه وتضحك معه معقوله اللي يصير"
ام فيصل بعصبيه : مشاااااااااااري من هاللي مدخلها البيت هالحزه
مشاري حب يلعب باعصاب امه : وحده
ام فيصل : اخر شخص توقعته انت .. انت يطلع منك كل هذا كله ومدخلها بيتي
مشاري : اخر مره يمه خلاص بخليها تروح بيتهم
ورغد خافت يوم شافت خالتها معصبه
ام فيصل : اطلع برا البيت انت وهاللي معك
مشاري وماسك نفسه لايضحك: افا يمه تطرديني انا وبنت اختك
ام فيصل وهي مو مستوعبه : وش قاعد تقول انت .. بنت اختي
مشاري : ايييييييييييه بنت اختك
ام فيصل وتروح لها تبوسها وتحضنها
مشاري : لحوووووووووووووووول رجع الفلم الهندي على بالي انتهى بس شكله فاصل
.
.
.
كانت في غرفتها قاعده وعلى وجهها شبه ابتسامه من الي وصلت له مع بدر.. ماتعرف وش نوع الشعور الي قاعده تحس فيه من طلعت امس مع ياسر .. كانت باصمه على العشره ان بدر درى بالطلعه .. واكيد بينقهرررر وبيمووت لمن يعرف ان ياسر هو الي شافني وقت الي هو يبي يشوفني.. واني طعلت مع ياسر برضا مني .. مادرى اني جننت امي عشان توافق اروح مع ياسر وعبير الملاهي .. مادخلت النت والسبب تبي تقهررره .. كانت تحس بلانتصار... من جد مو هو الي يتحكم فيني ... قطع عليها صوت نغمه جوالها الهاديه الي حاطتها خصووصي لهذا المتصل
تشققت يوم شافت المتصل
سهر: هلالالالالالالالالالالا والله وغلالالالالالالالالالا ياحي هالصوووت
..............: لاوالله
سهر: هههههههههه شفيك زعلالان
........: شرايك 3 ايام ماتتصلين ولاشي ولاكأن عندك اخو اسمه سلطان متغرب ولاتشوفينه كيف تقدرين هاه كيف
سهر: هههههههههههه اي والله كيف اقدر والله سوري هالويك اند كنت مررررره مشغووله
سلطان :وش شاغلك
سهر: الاربعا خبرك تجمعنا والخميس كان فيه عزيمه بنات والجمعه رحت الملاهي مع سلمان
سلطان: اوه اوه اجل فليتووها
سهر: اي مررررررررره
سلطان: زين شخبارك وشخبار الاهل وامي
سهر: كلللللللللهم بخير
سلطان : الحمدلله هذا اهم شي
سهر : سلطااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
سلطان : ياعيووووووووووووووونه
سهر بشوق ولهفه : سلطان من جد وحشتني وربي حياتي بدونك ولاشي
سلطان : ياعمري ياسهر الله لايحرمني منكم
سهر : متى راح ترجع
سلطان : والله مدري
سهر : مشتاقه لك
سلطان: حتى انا مشتاق لكم وامي مشتاق لها موت
سهر : امي كل يوم في طاريك
سلطان : والله تخنقني العبره لما اسمع صوتها احس ودي اضمها ووابوس راسها واقول لها اني احبك واشتقت لك يا اغلى ام بالدنيا
سهر وهي تمسح دموعها: سلطان وبعدين معك
سلطان : سهوره لا تصيحين عاد تعورين لي قلبي اذا تحبيني اضحكي
سهر وهي تضحك عشانه : هههههههههههههه وهذي احلى ضحكه
سلطان : الحمدلله والشكر .. احد قال نكته
سهر : اوررررررريك يالدب
سلطان : انا دوووووب ماشفتيني مطيح بنات الجامعه كلهم
سهر : هههههههههههههههه ياعيني ياعيني
سلطان : ههههههههههه على طاري البنات سمعنا فواز خطب
سهر : ايييييييه خطب اديم
سلطان : والله انه يستاهل .. الله يوفقهم
سهر بضيق وحبت تغير الموضوع : متى اختباراتك
سلطان : هههههههههه داق اغير جو مو تساليني عن الاختبارات
سهر : ادرس عاد مو تلعب
سلطان : حاضر عمه سهر
سهر : هههههههههههههه شاطر
سلطان : وشخبار سلوووومي
سهر : ياعمري عليه .. تعبان والله
سلطان بخوف على ولد اخوه : يوووووه وش فيه
سهر : حرارته مرتفعه بس احسن الحين
سلطان : اشتقت له والله
سهر : يلا هانت مابقى شي
سلطان : الله يعين .. الا ايش صار على السفر
سهر : مدري بابا ماجاب طاري والله
سلطان : هممممممممم
سهر: وش فيك
سلطان : مافيني شي بس فيني نوم
سهر : ههههههههههههههههه حتى انا
سلطان : بدا شغل التوأم
سهر : هههههههههههههههه اذا ماحسيت ان فيك نوم من بيحس فيك
سلطان : هههههههههههههه زوجتي
سهر : هههههههههههههههههه انا احس فيك وانت عزوبي واذا تزوجت بوكل زوجتك بالمهمه
سلطان : هههههههههههههههههه والحين ابي انام
سهر : يعني انا اجيب النوم
سلطان : لا يابعدهم بس انا فيني نوم قبل ما ادق وقلت اسمع صوتك
سهر : هههههههههههههه طيب بسكر
سلطان : يلا وش تنتظرين
سهر : تدري انك دوب
سلطان : طالع عليك هههههههههههه
سهر : هههههههههههههه مايضحك
سلطان : بضحك كييييييييفي
سهر : ههههههههههه ياملحك بس
سلطان : انتي املح .. يلا عسوله تامرين على شي
سهر : سلامتك .. تيك كير الغلا
سلطان : يو تو يلا بااااااي
سهر : بااااااااااااايو
" وسكرت عنه وهي مبسوطه انها سمعت صوته وان غير لها جو من بعد ماكنت تفكر في بدر اللي عكر عليها مزاجها بس من كلمها سلطان وهي مبسووووطه حدها وانها كان لازم تتصل فيه من قبل "
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

جالسه في غرفتها الكئيبه وحيده ... تناظر جدرانها ..كانت تتأمل ملامح حزينه ارنسمت في غرفتها .. كانت حيرانه .. تحس انها حزينه ؟؟ حكايتها بدت من يوم جلست على مكتبها وتسجل فيه ذكريات ..عاشتها مننذ طفولتها الي مرت بدون ماتحس فيها .. كل زاويه في غرفتها شهدت معها ايام طفولتها ..كانت دايما تبحث عن شخص تتكلم معه يفهمها .. تشكي له ويتحملها .. دارت الايام وراحت طفولتها .. وكبرت بدون الشخص الي كانت تبحث عنه .. وخافت انه شبابها يروح وهي تبحث عنه..

كان صمت المكان يغطي اجواء الغرفه ... ترتجتي الدفء واحضان الامان .. تعبت من كثر مايأست ..تحس انها مخنووقه .. مالقت حب تدفي فيه صدرها .. تحس انها محطمه ؟؟ ماعندها الاغرفتها واوراقها المتناثره حولها ....كانت وحيده ومازالت في غرفتها تنتظر نصفها الثاني ...
كانت تحب غرفتها تحس في شوي جو من الحنان .. بس انها ماتدري لأي شي .. راح تشوفه لمن يجي .. او ......
في غرفتها عاشت ايام حلوه واحلام ورديه ... ياما حلمت انها تملتكه لها هي ووبس .. وياما حلمت .. وياما حلمت..
كانت تحس انها وحيده بين اوراقها المتنثاره .. تشم ريحه الضياع والتشرد في حروفها وكلماتها .. كانت ترتجف على اوراقها والخوف يهز سطورها .. كانت خايفه تخسر كل احلامهـــا بسهووله ..
واكتفت انها ترسل له مسج تشكي فيه حالها
"
تعال أحتاج ][ أسولف ل ][ عن الأيام وأشكيل ،،
وأفض غيم الحزن وأنثر حنين الشوق اقبال ،،
تعال وحط في قلبي هموم الفرقى وأشيل ،،
لأن القلب ماهو قلب إذا في نبضه ما شال ،،
وقف دمعي من عيوني أبي من عين أبكيل ،،
أخاف أبكي من عيوني وأبعثر جية وصال ..
"

" وحطت جوالها على الطاوله وسكرت النور ونامت "
.
.
.
في بيت بو فيصل
فيصل : تدرين يااااخالتي انها احلى مفاجأه
ام رغد : هههههههههه من زمان ادري .. ليه انت توك تدري
مشاري : هههههههههه ياحليلك وانتي تنكتين
ام رغد : مشيييير اسكت لا اغير رايي واصير صديقة فيصل
مشاري : لالالااااااااا وش تبين فيه من زينه
فيصل : يــؤ يــؤ اسمع من يتكلم
مشاري : ايه انا احلى عنك وشخصيه ورزه
فيصل : لايكثــر
ام فيصل : قووومي ارتاحي لا يجننونك
ام رغد : انا مشتاقه لجنانهم
فيصل : يهههههههههههههههو هذي الخاله والا بلاش
مشاري : لا يكثر ماتعرف تغازل الله يعين زوجتك بس
فيصل برومنسيه: يابختها زووووجتي
ام رغد : منهي زوجتك لايكون خطبت لك وانا مدري
فيصل : لا ياخالتي .... على ايدك
مشاري : فيصل وبيتزووووج ما اتخيل
"وشووي ويدخلوون البنات وكانت معهم رغد ويوم شافت فيصل رجعت لانها ماتدري منهو "
ام فيصل : تعالي رغد يمه مافي احد غريب
ام رغد : هذا فيصل ولد خالتك تعالي سلمي عليه
" ورجعت رغد عندهم"
رغد : هلا فيصل
فيصل اعتدل بجلسته : هلا رغد الحمدلله على السلامه
رغد بخجل : الله يسلمك
ام فيصل : رغد نامي يمه تعب عليكم
رغد : بجلس شوي مع البنات وبعدها بنام
ام فيصل : اللي يريحك يمه
ام رغد : يام فيصل لاتحاتين ترانا مرتاحين وحنا نشوفكم ونسمع سوالفك
مشاري: والله مشتاقين للجلسه مع بعض ياخالتي
ام رغد : ايه والله انا اشتقت لكم اكثر
مشاري : يابعد عمري والله
ام فيصل : مشاري اعقل عن خالتك
مشاري : حبيبتي واتغزل فيها عندكم مانع
وصايف : خالتي ماعليك منه وسولفي لنا
مشاري : اسكتي واللي يعافيك هذا اللي قدرتي عليه
وصايف بزعل : فيصل شوووفه
فيصل : مشاري لو تقول لها كلمه ماتلوم الا نفسك
" رغد اول ماسمعت حسه فز قلبها يالبى هالصوت هالانسان خيالي حواجبه تجنن وصوته يخقق احلى من مشاري بكثير مدري ليه امي يعجبها مشاري "
مشاري : طيب يا اخت وصايف سوي اللي تبين
فيصل : هههههههههههههههههههه
رغد بينها وبين نفسها " 
Ooh my god even his smile
جنى : فيصل حتى انا خله لايعترض لي
فيصل : مشاري البنات كلهم عليهم اشارة عدم تعرض
ام رغد : اديم ماسمعنا صوتك
مشاري بلقافه : وحده مخطوبه وش تبينها تقول
"اكتفت اديم انها تعطيه نظره تسكته "
فيصل : مشاري وش قايلك انا
مشاري : يووووه نسيت نسيت عدم تعرض ..
جنى : هههههههههههه حشا سيارات مو اوادم
مشاري : رغد الله يعينك على خواتي تراهم ثقال دم حتى لو حاولوا يخففونه
وصايف : مخلين خفة الدم لك يا ابو دم خفيف
جنى بقرف : من جد قاعد يستخف دمه قدام خالتي 
رغد : هههههههههههههه لا ياحليلهم والله
جنى : ف.. ش... ل
وصايف: و..ن .,...ي
رغد : ههههههههههههههههه
"مشاري يناظرهم بنظره"
ام رغد : مافي احد يتحملك غيري
مشاري : الله لا يحرمني منك ياخالتي
ام رغد بحنيه : ولا منك ياميشو
فيصل : احم احم
ام رغد : وش فيك
فيصل : اشوف الدلع لناس وناس
مشاري : هههههههههههه تغار يحق لي ترا
وصايف : لا مايحق لك
مشاري : ياشييينك بس.. ادري بك غيرانه
وصايف : مابقى الا اغار منك
ام فيصل : لاتزعجووون خالتكم سولفوا معها بس بدون ازعاج
فيصل : اسمعوا الكلام
مشاري : احلف بس
فيصل: ههههههههههههه خالتي الله يعينك عليه
مشاري: ههههههههههه لا تحاول تكسبها بصفك
فيصل : خالتي ماعليك منه وقومي نامي
مشاري : خلنا نسولف معها
فيصل : خالتي قووومي نامي وخلي البنات ينامون وراهم دوام
جنى : انا بكرا ماراح اداوم
فيصل : وليه ياحلوووه
جنى : بس بجلس مع خالتي
ام رغد : داومي واذا جيتي نسولف
جنى : طرده يعني
ام رغد : مو طرده ولاتسوين لي فيها تكسرين الخاطر مافي غياب لاتحاولين
جنى تسوي نفسها بتصيح : وانا اللي قلت بتخليني اغيب
ام رغد : ههههههههههههه
ام فيصل : يلا قوموا .. ام رغد غرفكم اجهزت تفضلي ارتاحي
ام رغد : تسلمين ياختي تعبتك معي
مشاري : بدينا رسميااااااااااااااات
ام رغد : هههههههههههههههه يلا عاد تصبحون على خير
فيصل : تلقين الخير .. حتى انا بروح انا عن اذنكم يلا خالتي مشينا
" وراح فيصل مع خالته ورغد كانت تراقبه من بعيد وماودها انه يروح ينام كان ودها يجلس ويسولف معهم "
.
.
.
وفي اليوم الثاني
صحت على صوت المنبه اللي ازعجها " ياربيه متى بيحس ويقوم من نومه "
وجلست تصحيه : فهد فـــــــــــــــــــــهد يلا عاد قوم
فهد : همممممممممم
نجلاء : يلا قوم لا تتأخر وتقول انا اللي اخرتك
فهد بكسل : ثلاث دقايق واقوم
نجلاء : لاااااااااااااااااااا الحين تقوم لاني بروح اجهز الفطور
فهد : روحي وجهزي لاتزعجيني وتخلص الثلاث دقايق اذا خلصت باخذ دقايق غيرها
نجلا : يلا عاااااااااااد قوم
فهد : طيب انتي روحي وبقوم
" وراحت عنه ورجعت بعد ماجهزت الفطور وكل شي "
نجلا يوم شافته شهقت : هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ماقمت
فهد مفزوع: لا تخرعيني على بالي صاير شي
نجلا تجلس جنبه و بدلع : لاتزعل البيبي يلا قوم
فهد قام على حييله : فديت البيبي وامه
نجلا : اذا تحب امه قوم
فهد يبوسها على خدها : وقمنا لعيون احلى ام
نجلا استحت وتمثل انها معصبه : بتقوووووووووووم والا شلون
فهد : اتغزل فيها وتعصب والله ماينعرف لكم
نجلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فهد : وتضحك بعد مع هالكرش
نجلا وهي تنحي شفايفها لتحت : الحين انا ام كرش
فهد كتف يدينه ويناظر فوق وبأبتسامه جانبيه : وش بتسوين
نجلا : وش بسوي يعني بضربك
فهد وهو مبسوط : عسل على قلبي
نجلا : يااااااااااااااااربي منك يلا يلا قوم
فهد :جهزي ملابسي يلا
نجلا : جاهزه 
فهد : وش عرفك اني بلبس البدله اللي اخترتيها يمكن ماتعجبني واغير رايي
نجلا بغرور: واثقه انها بتعجبك لانها ذوقي
فهد : وش اللي يخليك واثقه ان ذوقك بيعجبني
نجلا : لانك عاجبني فهذا يعني اني حلو وانا مختارتك وانا اللي مختاره البدله
فهد : ويعني
نجلا : يعني ياطويل العمر اذا كانت البدله حلو فانت حلو لان هذا ذوقي وانت ذوقي
فهد : سكتيني بصرااااااحه طيب بسالك ممكن
نجلا بدلع : لا مو ممكن
فهد : غصب عنك بسالك
نجلا : هههههههههههه
فهد : تحبيني ؟؟
نجلا : لا طبعاااااا
فهد : كملي
نجلا : وش اكمل
فهد : اللي بتقولينه
نجلا : مابقول شي خلصت
فهد : على بالي بتقولينانا ما احبك انا اتنفس هواك
نجلا : ههههههههههههههه تحلم
فهد وهو يرمي عليها المخده : اوريك يا ام كرش
نجلا تسوي نفسها زعلانه : شكرا شكرا اخر مره احمل
فهد : وليييييييييييييييه
نجلا : لانك تتمصخر حضرتك
فهد وهو يقرب منها برومنسيه: عمرك شفتي احد يتمصخر على روحه ياروحي
" نجلا وجهها صار طماطه "
فهد : هههههههههههه فديت اللي يستحون
نجلا : بتقوم والا شلون
فهد : غيرت رايي ماراح ادوام
نجلا مستغربه : ولييييييييه
فهد : بجلس معك
نجلا : لا عاد
فهد : كان فيني نوم وطيرتيه وخليتيني مروق على الصبح وودي اكمل يومي معك كله روقان وش لي بالشغل وعوار هالراس
نجلا : يلا لا تتأخر
فهد : نجلا جهزي نفسك اليوم بنروح البحرين طيب
نجلا بفرحه : ياااااااااااي ..واخيرا بتسوق
فهد : مافي سوق بنروح نغير جو ونرجع
نجلا : مو على كيفك بتسوق يعني بتسوق
فهد : بس بشرط
نجلا : وشووو ؟؟
فهد : انا اللي اختار للبيبي
نجلا : يكون احسن بعد
" ودخل الحمام واخذ له شاور عالسريع "
.
.
.


يتبـــــــــع ،،، :00004:
__________________

----------


## منى قلبي

الجزء الرابع
الفصل الثاني

........ بغيره : سلطان من راسلك مسج
سلطان بحيره : مدري والله من رقم خاص
....: سعودي؟
سلطان: اي
...... بغيره اكبر : ليكون وحده من بنات عمومتك حاطه عينها عليك
سلطان بغيره اهليه: شيماء احترمي نفسك هلي ماعندهم هذي الحركات
شيماء بدلع: طيب لاتعصب انا قلت يمكن منو يعرف رقمك غيرهم
سلطان: شيماء ممكن نسكر الموضوع
شيماء بدلع على حبه زعل : براحتك
سلطان حس فيها: شيومه عاد لاتصيرين مره
شيماء وهي ترفع حاجبها : شنو سويت
سلطان بأبتسامه عذاب: لاتزعلين
شيماء خقت : هههههههه من عنووني
سلطان وهو يصلح جلسته: متى بترجعين الكويت
شيماء: انا هب راده
سلطان مستغرب وهو يصلح جلسته : ليييه؟
شيماء: مابي ابي اقعد هني ابي اقضي الاجازه معك ايام الدراسه ماجوفك واهلي كل اجازه اشوفهم وييوني وايد فبيلس هالصيف
سلطان استغرب منها : حبيبي انا برروح السعوديه
شيماء بصدمه: شنووووووو ولييييييييييه؟
سلطان: وشو ليه بروح اشوف اهلي وبحظر ملكه ولد عمي
شيماء محبطه: ياربيييييييييييييه الحين هم اهم مني
سلطان في خاطره شفيها هذي بس ابتسم بغرور : مايبغى لها عنووني
شيماء عا رفته وعارفه غروره: خلاص رووح
سلطان طنشها : وانتي؟
شيماء: بيلس هني هلي بيوون
سلطان في خاطره نصابه تقول بتقعد عشاني بس طنش: اهاااا
شيماء: عن اذنك"وقامت"
سلطان مسكها من يدها: شيوومه شفيكي
شيماء وواقفه بشموخ: برجع البيت احس اني تعبانه
Babyسلطان وقف وناظرها: ماتشوفين شر
شيماء: الشر ماييك "ومشت"
تركته ومشت وهو قعد بكل بساطه وبدون لايهتم لها .. ورجع بذاكرته لبدايه جلستهم ... وش سر هالمسجات .. كان متنرفز من المسجات ومحتواها.. وهو انسان واضح ويكره الغموض.. ماحب يهتم للشخص لانه تافهه وبزر وماعنده سالفه .. لو انه رجال او كانت بنت وواثقه من الي تسويه ردت علي عشان كذا قرر اول مايرجع السعوديه يطلع كل شي عن الرقم ..
ماكان عارف شيسوي ومايبي يرجع للشقه وتو الليل بادي .. دق على الشباب وراح لهم يكمل باقي السهره ..
.
.
.
و تشرق شمس صباح جديد لتضيء فضاء الأفق الرحيب .. و تأبى خيوط الشمس الذهبية إلا أن تدخل إلى كل قلب حزين و عقل ضعيف .. لتعلمه أنشودة الحب الدائمة .. تلك العقول التي حكمت على نفسها بالإعدام في سجن الإحباط .. و دعت إليه مجانا كل القلوب التائهة التي وقفت لتختار الطريق .. فاختار لها الطريق سبيل الضياع ، فاجتمعت تحت مظلة
" اليأس مع الحياة و الحياة مع اليأس " 

وبدأت بتقوية سجنها كالعنكبوت الذي يجد ويتعب لينسج خيوط بيته حتى لا تسمح لأي خيط من خيوط الشمس بالدخول إلى سجنها ....عذرا منك أيها العنكبوت القوي.. ..فأنت مثل قوة خير في زمن خجل فيه الخير ....وأنت مثل جد في زمن اجتهد فيه شر ...أنت رمز للتحدي في زمن كله تحديات .....

الساعه 12:00
في بيت ابو فيصل

كانت ام فيصل قاعده مع اختها سمر ام رغد وكانوا يسولفون وام فيصل مبسوطه على اختها وشايلتها على راسها ماتدري وين توديها 
ام فيصل: والله وكبرتي وكبرت رغد ياسمر
ام رغد: شفتي شلون الدنيا ماشيه ياختي
ام فيصل : اي والله
ام رغد: وين البنات غايبين عشاني ولاغايبين ينامون
ام فيصل: ههههههه الطول في العرض 
ام رغد: هههههه خلي الخدامه تصحيهم 
ام فيصل: بخليها ولو اني عارفه ماهم بقايمين امس ضحكهم وين واصل وبيقومون لك من 12 
ام رغد: صادقه والله خليهم للوحده وبروح بنفسي اصحيهم
ام فيصل: اي احسن .. ماقلتي وش مشتهيه اسوي لك كبسه دجاج ولاهوامير
ام رغد: الي نفسك فيه...وبيني وبينك مشتهيه الاكل سعوودي كللله
ام فيصل: ههههههههههه لابسوي لك هوامير.. عسى رغد تاكل؟
ام رغد: لاوالله ياختي ماتاكل السي فوود ولاتقربه حارمتني من المطاعم كلها
ام فيصل: هههههه الحال من بعضه انا عيالي ولاوحده فيهم تاكل فبسوي لنا هوامير والبنات بطلع لهم دجاج
ام رغد : لاوالله لاتكلفين على نفسك
ام فيصل: لا ياعيوني متعوده على هالحاله 
ام رغد: لاعاد حلفت علييكي لاتحرجيني
ام فيصل: لااحراج ولا شي بس استريحي خليني اقووم "وقامت "
"وام رغد قعدت وحطت رجل على رجل وقعدت تفرفر في هالتلفزيوون وحطت ميلودي وجلست تتفرج وتتقهوى كانت مبسوطه انها جات السعوديه مشتاقه لها ولاجوائها وكل شي فيها.. على جمعات العصريه والصبحيه .. على حراره الشمس بعز الظهريه .. مشتاقه لكل شي فيها .. مرت عشر دقايق من غابت ام فيصل وبعدها رجعت .. شفاتها منسجمه على اغنيه بنت بلادي لفارس"
ام فيصل تناظر التلفزيون وتأشر بيدها عليهم : والله ذولا جننوا الرجاجيل وقعدوا هذا الي خلاهم يطيرون لهم وياخذون علينا
ام رغد : هههههههههه اي والله شينات الحلايا
ام فيصل : ههههههه والله شوفي كيف تتماصل عليه
ام رغد : مو مجننهم الا ذي الاجسام الي عليهم
ام فيصل: حسبي الله عليهم بس
ام رغد : ههههههه معقوله للحين ماتعودتي
ام فيصل: الا شبعانه منهم وصايف ماتبقى اغنيه مو في لسانها ولالكنها هالسنه بتتخرج 
ام رغد : مشاء الله توني ادري
ام فيصل: لابتتخرج هالسنه هي ووليد ولاكنهم بيتخرجون ساحبين على المدرسه سحب 
ام رغد : ماشااء الله كبروا العيال يام فيصل 
ام فيصل : اييي والله.. 
ام رغد: والحين ديوومه بتتملك والله دنيا
ام فيصل: اسكتي الله يهديها شكلها ماتبي تعرس
ام رغد مستغربه: وليه انشااء الله
ام فيصل: تقول تبي تكمل دراستها ويعني انها توها صغيره
ام رغد : قولي لها تحمد ربها خلصوا الرجاجيل والزواج قطار لايفوتها بس
ام فيصل : الله يصلحها بسس... اووه ذكرتيني ام فواز عازمتنا على العشاء 
ام رغد : فيها الخيروالله بس شعندها
ام فيصل: وشعدنها عندها غير جيتك
ام رغد: ياحليلها ماتقصر والله
ام فيصل: اي والله
"وقعدوا يسولفووون وكل وحده قالت الي فيها والي مافيها يحللون هالفرقا الي فرقتهم "

.
.
.
الساعه:1:30

صار له ساعه يدق على جوال اخوه واخووه مايرد تنرفزز وقعد يدق يدق صار له 5 مرات وهذي السادسه
رد عليه وصوته كله نوووووووووووووم 
.............:الوووو
........... "بعصبيه ": قم انت ووجهك ..خلصت نوم الدنيا
........: اف فواااااز شتبيي داق هالوقت
فواز: طليييييل ووجع تعرف الساعه كم 
طلال وهو يقوم ومغمض عين وفاتح الثانيه : اف طيب اخلص شعندك
فواز: صدق قله ادب.. اسمع غسل وجهك وصحصح ودق علي قدامك خمس دقايق" وقفل "
طلال في خاطره"اففففففف ياربي والله انه رايق ولا وش يصحيني من هالوقت وانا ماعندي لاشغل ولامشغله اففف " شال الحاف بكل قوته من قهره هو جنونه والي يصحيه من النوم .. راح تغسل وبعد ماخلص خذ جواله وقعد على السرير ويدق على اخوه ويضغط على الزر بكل قوته
وصله صوت اخوه من الطرف الثاني الي رد عليه بصوته الرجولي
فواز: هلا 
طلال: هلا انت 
فواز ابتسم ابتسامه جانبيه: قمت
طلال: هع لا استهبل
فواز بروقان : طيب اعصابك
طلال بنفاذ صبر: فواز تبي مني شي
فواز: الله لايهينك جيب كل اوراقك وملفاتك وتعال لي المكتب
طلال نقز: ليييييييه
فواز: وشو ليييه .. جيبها وماعليك .. ومن يوم السبت الجاي بتبدا دوام في الجامعه
طلال انقهر وماكان وده بس ماقال شي: ان شاء الله اوامر ثانيه
فواز: لابس قبل لاتجي لاتنسى تتحمم 
طلال: هيهيههيي يامصلك يلا باي
فواز: صدق انك قليل خاتمه يلا فمان الله "وسكر"
طلال وهو يناظر الموبايل : مو منك ...ماقول غير ياشين الساعه الي صرت فيها اخوي استغفر الله حشا ينشب هنا"ويأشر على بلعومه "
بعدها خاف يصير فيه شي ينجن ولاشي قام واخذ ملابسه ودخل الحمام"وانتوا بكرامه " عشان يتحمم

.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

بهالوقت نفسه كانت قاعده في كافتريا الجامعه مع بنت عمها غزل وكانوا يشربون كوفي ومروقات لان هالوقت وقت كلاسات وفيه بنات بس مو كثير كانت سهر تشتغل على الاب توب وغزل جنبها
غزل: وليه ماحظرتي طيب
سهر: لاتقعدين تزعجيني قلت لك سجلت حظور وبس
غزل وتشفط الكوفي : مدري شعندك عاد
سهر وحدها واصله معها: غزل يارب تسكتين
غزل: شفيك انتي من قعدت معك وانتي نفسك بخشمك
سهر: مافيني شي تكفين اسكتي بس
غزل وهي قايمه : انا بروح مع صديقاتي ابرك
سهر طنشتها: الله معك
غزل تنرفزت ومشت
"كانت سهر من امس مو نايمه دخلت النت تنتظر بدر ومادخل انتظرته كثيررر خافت علييه .. وكانت عارفه انه معصب بس ماعرفت شتسوي ... وهذا هي قاعده على النت من اصبحت في الجامعه لانه هالوقت يكون بالدوام ويكون اون لاين بالدوام
خافت كثير واعصبها متوتره قالت بتدق على عبير تتميلح وتشوفه اذا بالبيت ولالا
مسكت جوالها ودقت على عبير"
جاها الرد بعد ثاني دقه
عبير بصوت صبووحي: ياهلالا والله وغلا
سهر في خاطرها "صدق رايقه" بس ابتسمت مجامله :هااي عبووره
عبير: هاايااات كييفيك
سهر: منيحه والله وانتي
عبير: ابد والله.. شعندك داقه هالوقت
سهر: ابد طلعت من الكلاس ومافي حد معي وقلت مافي غيرك فاضي اسولف معه
عبير: اهااا مو لله
سهر: هههههه حرام علييك.. انتي شتسووين
عبير: انا قاعده مع امي والله هذا حالنا انقابل بعض لمن يجون اخواني اقوم اروح غرفتي
سهر: ههههههههههه اهااا
عبيرتفكر شتقوول :هممممم بتروحين اليووم؟
سهر: وين
عبير: وين بعد بيت خالتي ام فواز عشان خاله سمر
سهر: اوووووه صح والله مدري
عبير: شووفي وقولي لي اوكي
سهر : طيب
سهر حست ان مامن عبير فايد وفضلت تسكر احسن 
سهر: اوكي عبووره انا لازم اسكر بروح الكلاس
honyeعبير: اووكي 
سهر: ههههههه اعصابك
عبير: ههههههههه يلا بس 
سهر: بايووو
"وسكرت وهي متأففه وبعدين يعني ... يعني قصده يتغلى مالت عليه من زينه .. الشرهه علي اناا الي قاعده انتظره.. اذا يعرف يتغلى مره انا اعرف مليوون ..سكرت الاب توب من قهرها وهي تتوعد له "

.
.
.

الرياض 
الساعه 5:00

كانت منار قاعده مع لميس بالغرفه يسولفوون وفاتحين النت
منار منسدحه فوق السريرعلى بطنها و قاعده على الاب توب ولميس من اتجاه ثاني على ظهرها وتلعب بشعرها
لميس: منووره تكفين افتحي شوفي نزلت بارت
منار: تراك حومتي كبدي 
لميس: منوور حبيبتي يلا عاد وربي طفشانه مالي خلق افتح جهازي
منار: افففففففف طيب عطيني اللنك
لميس بعد ماعطتها اللنك وانتظرت يفتح 
منار : وين اروح
لميس: حق القصص الطويله
منار: وبعدين
لميس : قصه ((................))
منار: شسوي 
لميس: افتحيه وبجي اتشيك
منار: طييييب
بعد مافتحت الصفحه قعدت تدور لميس بكذا صفحه الي مافتحتهم وشافت مافيه جزء ولاشي رجعت محلها متأففه
لميس: اففففففففففففففف طولت 
منار: حلوه القصه
لميس: اييييي مره تجنن تخيلي في.......
منار بأنزعاج: ههههههه بس بس لاتكملين حومتي كبدي انتي وهلاوهام
لميس: والله ترى جد يصير بالحقيقه مو كلها خيال
منار: لميس لو سمحتي
لميس: انتي شتسووين
منار: انتظر لسعه شوق تدخل بترويني صور اهلها
لميس شهقت: أأأأأأأأأأأأأ ماتخاف هذي
منار: لاخذنا على بعض كثير وكني اعرفها من اول وبعدين تراني ثقه
لميس: ادري يارب بس هي شدراها
منار: انا قلت لها توثق وترى عااادي
لميس: ليكون رويتيها صورتك
منار: اي رويتها وحده
لميس: برااااااااااااااافو
منار: لابس شوي وشلتها حتى لو بتسرقها مايمديها
لميس: ايش يدريك يمكن ولد !!!!!!!!!!!
منار: نو واي واضح اسلوبها بنت وتراني اعرف سوالف البنات من العيال
لميس: براحتك بن نصحتك
منار: دونت ووووووووري
"بعد خمس ثوااني"
منار: لميسوووووووه تعالي تعالي دخلت
لميس نطت لعندها: يلايلا اشوف
منار: وقفي اسلم بالكثييييييير
اول مادخلت لسعه شوق دخلت على منار على طوول ..
لميس: كيوت نك نيمها كان نك نيمي
منار ابتسمت


•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

هلووووووووووو

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

هلاوااااات

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

كييييفك حبوووبه؟

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

منيييحه وانتي؟

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

والله ابد

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

هممممممممممم"وجه يفكر"

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

بشنو تفكر الحلووه؟

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

جبتي الصووره":S_019:"

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

اكيييييييييييد بعد يبيلها ... لاتفكرين بخلف وعدي لك 

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

وااااااو وناااااسه تيب اسمعي بنت خالي معي عادي تشووف

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

اي اكيييد اهم شي مو ولد خالك

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

ههههههههههههه لاوالله احلفي

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

هههههههههههه امززح

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

تيب يلا رويني

"الطرف الثاني حطت صوره ولميس عقدت حواجبها "
منار: كيووووت والله صح
لميس: اي بس كني شايفتها
منار: ليكون تعرفينها
لميٍس: لاماعرفها بس مو غريبه
منار: اهاااا
•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

شرايك؟؟؟

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

كيووووت والله

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

ثنكيوو وبنت خالك شتقوول

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

تقول كيوت ومشبها عليييك

"الطرف الثاني ارتبكت وغيرت الصوره "

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

يخلق من الشبه اربعين هذا غير لو انها تعرفني

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

لاماتعرفك بس تشبييه

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

اهاااااااا

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

بس ياحليلك

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

ياحليلك انتي

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

وبعد..... كيف المسابقه ماشيه

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

والله مدري عنها صافطتها

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

ليييه حراااام

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

مالي خلق والله

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

لووووووووول

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

والله مللل
زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

ساعات .....بس ونااسه

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

اي

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

اقوول منووره انا الحين بطلع وباليل الساعه 10 ونص ابيكي موجوده اوكي

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

ليه فيه شي

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

لالا بس بقولك شي

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

اوكي ":S_031:"

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

دونت وري :00016:

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:



•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

سي يوو

زيني تمادى وخلاهم يموتون فيني ..خلا كل المزايين \\.صفر.\\ على شمالي:

سي يو توو

لميس رجعت مثل ماكانت قاعده
لميس: منار الي تبينها دخلت وطلعت يلا عاد قومي نطلع
منار: وين نرووح
لميس: اي مكان 
منار: والله انك رايقه من له خلق يطلع اليوم
لميس: والله اونس الاماكن تصير فاضيه مو مثل الويك اند
منار: طيب اسألي خالتي
لميس: قومي نحاول فيها
منار: اووكي روحي بسكر النت وجايتك
لميس: بسرعه لاتتأخري مابي اكلمها لحالي 
منار : اوكي

"نزلت لميس … ومنار سكرت النت واخذت حجابها بتطلع "
طلعت وسكرت الباب من وراها وكان مازن توه بيدخل غرفته لف عليها وابتسم هي ماعرفت شتسووي بس انرسم على وجهها شبه ابتسامه مازن فكرها ماالها خلقه عشان كذا ماطول معها
مازن بصوت كان اوطى ممن تعودت تسمعه : منار
منار قام قلبها يدق من سمعت نغمته ماعرفت ليه هو يتكلم معها بهالطريقه ماردت عليه ورجع يفكر انها مالها خلقه
مازن: استني شوي بجيب لك نظارتك
منار قلبها عورها ليش ماردت بس هي جد ماعرفت ليه يكملها بهذي النغمه وغير كذا اول مره يكلمها بهذي النغمه ماتدري وش تحرك فيها تفشلت ونزلت بسرعه تحت 
"دخل مازن داخل الغرفه وجاب النظاره وطلع ماطول" 
اول ماطلع وشافها مو موجوده قعد يسب ويلعن فداخله " صدق انها مزاجيه ماتعرف وش تبي اففففففففففف "
دخل غرفته من جديد وحط النظاره بقووه على الطاوله وهو متنرفز" هذي شفيها تعاملني كذا مدري اصغر عيالها انا اقولها انتظري تقوم تنزل اكلم هنود انا الظاهر اففففف منها عنيده ودلوعه وكل شي ……….." غطا نفسه باللحاف ونام ياخذ قيلولته الي كل يوم لها وقت
.
تحت بالصاله دخلت عليهم منار بهدووء وقعدت
ام مساعد : وين بتروحوون
Shopping لميس: اي محل بنروح نسوي 
منار: ماحنا مطوولين
ام مساعد: روحوا وانا مو مخالفه بس انتبهوا على نفسكم واذا بتروحون تروحون من الحين بعد الساعه 7 مافيه طلعه
منار ولميس: اووووووووووكي
لميس: يلا قوومي
منار: اففففف تعبت توني نازله
لميس تضحك : لاوالله سمعتي الظاهر وش قالت بعد الساعه 7 مافيه فاقومي الحين احسن لك
منار بكسل : طييييييب
لميس: عجز قمله قولي ان شاء الله
منار: فيك ولافيني
"طلعوا فوق وهم على هالحال يسبون بعض *_^"
.
.
.
الساعه : 7:30

"انا ماني برايحه "
وصايف : اديم بليييييييز يعني خطبوك يعني ماتروحين
اديم بعصبيه : قلت ماني برايحه ماني برايحه وكيفي طيب
جنى: افففففففف مصدقه نفسها مخطوبه مشكله انتي والله
اديم: جنى اقصري الشر
جنى: اخلصي بسس
اديم: قلت روحه ماني برايحه زين "وقامت "
رغد : تخوف اديم لاعصبت
وصايف: هههههههههههههههه حلوه
جنى : هههههههههه كيووت
رغد : وشو الكيووت
جنى: ههههههه شكلك وانتي خايفه منها
رغد تضربها : ههههههههه احلفي.. بس صدق يمكن تستحي خلوها
وصايف: كيفها بتفووتها الوناسه قوموا يلا بس نلبس عباياتنا
"وراحوا يلبسوون "
.
تحت بالصاله كانوا مشاري وفيصل وام فيصل وام رغد قاعدين
ام رغد: انت ليه مانمت للحيين
مشاري: اناااااااام وشمس الشرقيه فيه
ام رغد: ههههههههه قوم بس خلك من هالهرج
مشاري: وين يجيني النوم وييين
ام رغد : ههههههههههه
فيصل: ماجد يدلعك كذا اتحدىى
ام رغد: هههههههههه اي والله
مشاري:ماعليه شرهه
ام رغد: ههههههههه طيب يلا وين البناات
مشاري: فووق يتجهزوون انخطبت اديم يفكرون كلهم بينخطبوون
ام رغد: فديتهم وش مانعهم
مشاري: من زينهم
ام رغد: هههههههه خواتك حر فيهم خل بنتي على جنب
ام فيصل: اقووول يلا قوومي بس وخلينا نرووح فيصل يبا قوم شغل السياره 
فيصل : وين البنات لسا ماجو
ام فيصل: اركب انت وخالتك وبعجلهم
فيصل: ان شاء الله
مشاري: ماودك اوديك ياخاله "ويغممز "
ام رغد: هههههههه لالا اسم الله علي بروح مع فيصل
مشاري وفيصل : ههههههههههههههههههههه 
فيصل: اقوول اعقل عن خالتي "ويلف على خالته " يلا مشينا
ام رغد : مع السلامه
مشاري: في حفظه
"وطلعوا وام فيصل راحت تعجل البنات "
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

*في الرياض

منار: يلانرجع لميس والله يخوفون هالاشكال والمجمع فاضي
لميس: مافي شعلينا منهم .. وبعدين مو فاضي في ناس
منار: بس غير لمن يكون مليان
لميس : حلاته .. تعالي ندخل نشوف النظارات "ودخلت "
"دخلوا منار ولميس وماكان في المحل الا ثنين و3 بنات قروب والي بالمحل والكل بمحل يقيس"
لميس: شووفي هذي النظاره تعالي "وتسحبها "
منار راحت معها وطلبوا من حق المحل يطلعها لهم
منار: وااااااااااااو تجنن
لميس: يارب تصير حلوه علي
منار: ههههههه ماتوقع بتطلع كبيره انا بتصير اوكيه
لميس: وربي اذبحك
"طلعها لهم وعطاها لميس وجربتها وطلت على المرايه وعبست بخشتها"
منار: هههههههه ماقلت لك
لميس: من عينيك"وتكلم الي بالمحل " لوسمحت طلع لي الي جنبها
منار: ههههههههه عطيني اقسيها
لميس: مافيه اول يجيب الثانيه
منار: دووووبا
"اول ماجابها وعطاها ومنار اخذتها وراحت المرايه الي جنبها عشان لميس ماسمحت لها تشوفها "
لميس بصوت عالي: مناااااااار شوفي شوفي
منار لفت عليها وهي لابسه النظاره والعيال اول ماسمعوا وحده تنادي الثانيه لفوا عليهم 
العيال قاموا يناظرونهم وفي واحد منهم كانت نظرته غريبه لمناااااار
ومنار مانتبهت وراحت للميس
منار: كييييييييييوت علييييك
لميس: واو تجنن باخذها
منار: وطيب كيف علي
واحد من العيال: تجننن
"الثاني ضربه وقاله يسكت"
رد عليه: شفييك
رد عليه: اسكت ولف وجهك لو سمحت
رد : سلطان شفيييك
سلطان: مافيني شي عادي
اما منار سمعتهم وكرهت النظاره: قومي نطلع
لميس: مافتكرت الا فيهم تبيني امسح الارض فيهم 
منار وهي قافله معها : اوووووه انا مع مين طالعه افف يلا عاجبتك خذيها يلا اخلصي بنطلع
لميس: وهذي بتاخذينها مره كيووت عليك
منار: لا كرهتها
لميس تاخذها: ماعليك منه
لميس راحت تبي تحاسبهم
منار: لاخلاص انا باخذها جيبيها
لميس طنشتها وعطتهم صاحب المحل
منار: ترى بزعل لميسسووه
لميس تناظرها وترفع حواجبها:عشان اذا خذتها ماتحاسبيني
منار: ههههههههههههه
اما عن العيال طلعوا برا المحل ووقفوا قدامه لفت منار وشافتهم وطاح قلبها ياويلنا من هالماصلييين
العيال كانوا يناظرونهم من برا
الثاني قال لسلطان: شفيك انت تعرفهم
سلطان: ههههههه سعوود شفييك ترى بس ابي اشوفهم شكلهم مو من هنا
سعود: ستايلهم مثل ستايل بنات الخبر
سلطان: مررررررره
سعود: خلنا نشووفهم
سلطان: ناوي توصلهم بيتهم
سعود: ههههههههههه لابس هنااا
سلطان :افكر بعد
"سلطاان كان يناظر منار بنظرات غرييييبه منار خافت من قلللللللللب "
سلطان بخاطره" الا هيييي الا هيييييي ياويييييييييييلي ياويييييلي اثارريها ميب هينه "
طلعوا منار ولميس ولفوا جهة اليمين والثنين وراهم
منار: يلا لميس مانتي ناويه تطلعين
لميس: منار تراك صايره مزعجه تراه مو شي جديد
منار: بس مدري قلبي ناغزني
لميس: لا ماعليك
منار: ماعليك شرهه بنت الرياض
لميس تناظرها:شقصدك
منار: ههههههههه ابد محشوومه
لميس: على بالي
منار: بس جد حسنا السوق حووس 
لميس: بناخذ ايس كريم وبنطلع اووكي
منار: اوووكي
"وطول ماهم يمشوون الثنين ورااهم منار كانت خايفه في البدايه بعدين مافرقت معها..وذولاك ماقصروا وصلوهم للباااب لووول "
.
.
.
في بيت ام فواز
قامت غزل من فراشها مخترعه شافت الساعه وشهقت ياربيه مابقى شي والحريم بيجون اكيد وصلوا الحين.. قامت بسرعه وراحت تغسل وجهها حتى ما امدها وقت تسوي صنفره لوجهها عن بعض النتوءات الي فيه .. طلعت والقت نظره سريعه على دولابها .. احتارت وهي تختار لبسها في النهايه لبست تنوره وبلوزه كيوتاات وبس .. وضبطت شكلها ووجهها ..دقت عليها سهر تعجلها تنزل .. قامت وحطت كحل ومسكارا لانها توها صاحيه وودها تلبس نظارات بعد لوووول ..تعطرت وقعدت تناظر جمالها الاسطوري ..
أنزلت كالطاووس من قمّة الدرج…وراحت عند طاوله الاستقبال على طول عشان تحط دهن عود بعدها راحت لهم وتفشلت انها من اهل البيت وتوها تنزل 
كانت الصاله مليانه معازيم" ام محمد وبنتها.. وام ياسر وبنتها .. وام فيصل وام رغد وبناتهم ماعدا اديم ..وام نايف وبناتها"
سهر: لاوالله قعدتي فووق اكثر حشا ماصارت
غزل مفتشله: كنت نايمه"وتضحك "
ام رغد: بالعافيه
غزل: الله يعافيك
"وبدت تسلم عليهم كلهم وجلست جنب ام محمد بما ان مافي حد جنبها "
غزل: ها بنات كيفكم
البنات: الحمدالله بخير
غزل: الحمدالله "وفتحت عيونها ع الاخر " وين اديييييييييييم؟
سهر: الحماره ماجت 
غزل: لييييييييييييييه؟
جنى: يقال انها مستحيه
وصايف: ههههههههه بقولها
غزل: هههههههههه دبا انها والله هارغد كيفك وكيف لندن
رغد بحيا: والله تمام 
غزل: ياحظكم والله عايشين حياتكم
رغد: ههههههههههههه
غزل: هههههه اشوفك صايره زيهم شعر اشقراني وبروزنااج
ام رغد: من عاشر قوم 40 يوم صار منهم
رغد بحيا : عاااااااااااد
غزل: ههههههههههههه ياحليلك والله زمااااااان عنكم
سهر: ولاتدق ولاتسأل ولاكنها تعرفنا
رغد ووجهها محمر: والله استحي
غزل: شدعوى نموون
وصايف: احنا وهذا احنا بنات خالتها ماتتصل
ام رغد: كذا زييين
رغد ساكته من الحيا
غزل: هههههههههههه حرام البنت حرااام
وصايف: هههههههههههه
جنى: انا بكرا بسوي زيهاااا
غزل فاتحه عيونها: شبتسووين
Taningجنى: بصبغ شعررري وبسوي 
وصايف: هههههههههه اي هييين
سهر: انا والله شكلي بسوي تااان
وصايف: اوكي بتخليك خالتي
سهر: ههههههههههه اي والله
جنى: لا انا امي عاادي
سهر: كل الناس تسوي الا امي هالمدرسات قالبين مخها 
غزل: هههههههههه اسكتي لاتسمعك
وصايف: بنااااااات عندي فكرررررررره 
"لفوا البنات عليها "
وصايف: مو بس انتوا حتى الحريم
وصايف تصفق: ياهوووو اسمعوووني
"الكل لف عليها "
وصايف استحت
"الكل ضحك عليها لانها دايم تسوي هالحركه ولمن الكل يلتفت عليها تستحي"
سهر: هههههههه ورا ماتخلصين
وصايف بخدود محمره : طيب طيب ورا مانروح البحر بمناسبه خالوو سمر هناا
جنى: هيوووووووو فكررررررررررره
سهر: اي والله يمه تكفووووووووووون
Why not ام محمد : والله فكره والجو صاير اوكيه 
وصايف: واااااااااااااي فديت الخاله الي كذا يمه ورا ماتصيرين زيها
"ضحكوا عليها "
ام فيصل : ههههههههه انا اوريك يالمعلونه
وصايف: هههههههه امززح
ام رغد: اي والله خل نطلع كذا طلعه حلووه
ام فواز: اي والله اخ منك يا ام افكار
وصايف تضحك: فديتني هههههههههههه
سهر:هههههههههههه
جنى: ماتوقعت عندك الكم الهائل من الافكار الجميله
وصايف: هههههههه اقول اسكتي بس يالهنديه
جنى: ههههههههههه
بسمه: انا تحمسسست
غزل: هههههههههه ياهاادي انتااا
جنى:هههههههههههههههه
رغد :ههههههههههههههه
ام محمد : خلاص انا برتب هالرحله مع العيال وبتكون مني لام رغد
ام رغد: تسلمين ياعمري مايحتاج
ام محمد: حنا مانشوفك الا بالسنه مره وشو مايحتاج
البنات: هيووووووو بنروووح البييييييييتش
غزل: من جد ونااااااااسه
عبير: وخاله ام افواز كلمي منار تجي مع خالها وعايلتهم
ام فواز: فديتك ياعبير والله
عبيرر استحت
ام فواز: ولا هلاخت ولاتذكرت اختها ولاشي
غزل: ههههههههههههه لا اصلا اكيييييد بنكلمها
وصايف: هيو هيو واخيرررررا ممشتاقه لها بعد
رغد تصفق بدلع : وناااسه تحمسسسسسست 
"ضحكوا البنات عليها "
ام فيصل: تاركين بنت اختي مضحكه 
غزل:ههههههههههه عليها حركات مدري شلون قايله
ام رغد: هذا كلام زين انا اوريك
غزل: ههههههههه سووري بس نموون صح رغد
رغد تضحك : اي اي
عبير:يمه ترى انا ماعلي ولدك وليد بيطلع
ام ياسر : شسوي فيييه الله يهديه 
ام محمد: الله يعينك عليه
ام ياسر: والله مااااااايدرس
عبير: ههههههه شاطر لي وقت الاختبار يبرشم الكتاب كله ويعطيني الصقهم
"ضحكوا البنات"
سهر: كيف كيف
عبير: يروح المكتبه ويطبعهم اصغررررر شي ويعطيني اياهم الصق كل ثنتين ورا بعض
"ضحكوا عليه "
غزل: ههههههههههه حفله
عبير: الله لايرويك
سهر: وليه تسووينهم
عبير: يغريني بأشياء اذا سويتهم
"ضحكوا"
رغد : ههههههههه ياحليله كم عمره
عبير: اخر سنه 
ام ياسر: مايفتح كتاااب والله مايفتح بكيفه اخر سنه يسوي الي يبي انا تعبت معه
عبير: وفي النهايه نسبته لايعلى عليها
سهر: الله يسلم البراشم
عبير: هههههههه من جد
ام رغد : هههههههههه الله يحفظه بسس
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*وليد: كلمها تدخلنا
طلال: وقف ماترد
طلال ووليد كانوا لابسين وكاشخيين وكانوا عند بوابه الظهران موول 
طلال يكلم: ويييييييينك ياشهد تأخرتي
شهد: هههههههه توني وااصله اصبر شووي
طلال: هههههههه طيب
وليد وهو يصلح تسريحه شعره: يلا اخلصصصي
شهد: خل يسكت ولا مافي 
طلال لوليد: اسكت ياخي دخلولنا بيدها 
وليد: ههههههه لعنبوها مذله
طلال: هاه كم بقى وتوصلين 
شهد: خلاص وصلت يلا هذاني بنزل 
طلال: اووكي يلا
شوي ووصلت سيارتها وراحوا ناحيتها 
وليد: وصلت شينه الحلايااااا
طلال: ههههههههههه اسكت بسس
" راحوا لعندها وانتظروها تنزل "
شهد:هاااي
طلال: هاياات
شهد تنرفز وليد لانها تعرف انها مايطيقها: هااي ولوودي
وليد: وعععععع ياشيني دلعي لو سمحتي لاتتعرضين له
شهد: هههههههه من زينك يالشين
وليد: يلا بس تعالي دخلينا
طلال: يلا
"مشوا ثلاثتهم جنب بعض وشهد جنب طلال .. ووليد وطلال سوا انو شهد من الاهل وبس وصلوا "
السكيورتي : على وين
طلال بصوت رجولي ويأشر على شهد: مع الاهل
السكيورتي: تفضل
"اول مادخلوا وتجاوزوا الشرطي فقع وليد ضحك"
وليد: هههههههههه مع الاهل اجل هاااه
طلال: هههههههههه شفت شلوون واسطه ياامي
شهد: يلا اانا بروح مع صديقاتي
طلال: مانتي بجايه معي
شهد: بتسووق وبعدين بجي اوكي
طلال: اووكي
وليد: مع السلامه
شهد تناظره
وليد: ههههههههههه
.
.
.
**شفت البدر ليلة إكتماله 
وهو سارحا عني بخياله
يضيء بنوره من حواليه 
مالها ذنب غير أنها جميلة
رمتني بسهم من عينها 
أصابني بقلبي حتى هوايتها
لا تلوموني ترى الي شفتـهـا 
حورية حتى الحور يغارون منها

"وصرررررررت تشعر بعد "
...........: مو مني من الي فييييييييييييني
........: فصيييييييييل من جد تحكي
فيصل يتنهد : اي والله .. مساااعد انت ماشفتها واصلا لاتحاول تشوفها
مساعد: وهو حاصل لي
فيصل بغيره: وجعووووووووه
مساعد: ههههههه امزح .. بس ياشيخ دامك معجب هالقد فيها ورا ماتخطبها
فيصل: لاياشيخ وحد قالك ان الخطبه عيد عندنا
مساعد : ههههههههه لاصراحه
فيصل:اجل لايكثر
مساعد: بس انتبه لاتتمادى يمكن مو من نصيبك
فيصل: مساعد لاعاد لاتقول كذا الي فيني يكفيني
مساعد :الله يعينك ولايبليني
فيصل: ماتوقع والله انت مو وجه هذي الاشياء
مساعد وبصراحه : ليه كلكم ماخذين هذي النظره عني
فيصل: من الي نشوفه
مساعد: مو لدرجه اني ماحس ولاعندي مشاعر 
فيصل : ماقلنا ماعندك مشاعرك بس انت يامساعد مو فاضي حق هذي الخرابيط
مساعد بسخريه : انت تسمي الي انت فيه خرابيط
فيصل: لا ماقصد كذا بس اقصد ان ماعندك وقت هذا الي اقصده وانت اهم شي عندك الشغل والباقي خرابيط
مساعد : حبيبي غلطان 
فيصل استغرب: جاااايز
مساعد : على العمووم عن اذنك
فيصل: ليه شعندك ؟
مساعد : بنام بكرا وراي دوام ترى
فيصل: هههههههه ماقلت لك
مساعد: هههههههه روح ياشييخ بسس شسوي بعد توقيتاتك غلط
فيصل: ههههههه اسفين ياشيخ يلا عن اذنك
مساعد: لاعادي يلا فمان الله
" وسكروا "
.
.
.

كان يتذكر كيف قضى ليله امس الكيئبه وهو على فراشه افكار توديه وعشرين فكره تجيبه ،،كيف يقدر ينسى الليله الكئيبه الي مرت عليه قبل 3 سنين يوم اكتشفت خيانه اقرب الناس له كانت كل شي له بالدنيا كان يغليها اكثر من روحه تعلق بها مثل مانجوم السما متعلقه بالسماء ياربي كيف فرقاها صعب ،، اصلا هي ماتستاهل حتى تحتل ولو جزء بسيط من تفكيري ،، انا شلون طاوعني اتعلق بوحده بهذي الطريقه فقدتها وفقده اقرب الناس لي بسبب تطفل مني ،،مرت عليه اليله امس عليه بطئيه جداً كان يحبها ويكرها كثر مايفكر فيها وفي خيانتها الي طعنته من الظهر تعب من كثر مايحط لخيانتها اعذار واسباب وفي النهايه هو خسران كل شي خسرها،، خسر راحته،، حتى اهله خسرهم بسبب انعزاله على العالم
انا لازم انساها لازم ..آآآآه ... انا الغلطان واستاهل انا الي جبته لنفسي .. ولا انا وش لي بهالسوالف .. كنت افكر اني غير الناس واسعدهم يوم كانت بيدي .. وطلعوا الناس عايشين اسعد مني بعيد عن بلاوي هالحب ..
"اووه صحيح وراهم ماردوا علي للحين...لابس خلها تاخذ راحتها ..اكيد انشغلوا بخالتهم سمر .. آآه الله يسهل بس.. الله يوفقني مع اديم وانساها "
كان يمشي بالسياره ماهو عارف وين يرووح .. ماكان يبي يرجع الا لمن يروحون المعازيم ..فكر يدق على سلطان بس كان يبي يختلي بروحه
.
.
. 
في بيت ابو فيصل
بعد ماسكرت اديم من صديقتها قعدت تفر بالتلفزيون حتى حامت كبدها ماعرفت شتسووي .. كانت طفشانه وماكانت تبي تدق على اهلها تعجلهم عشان لايجيبون طاريها ..سمعت صوت باب الصاله الرئيسي ينفتح لفت براسها ناحيته وشافت اخوها فيصل داخل قصرت على صوت التلفزيون وكانت خايفه انه لسا زعلان عليها
فيصل وجه بصره على الصاله وشاف اخته كان يبي يطلع فوق وقال فرصه يكلمها لحالها بوقت رايق
فيصل بأبتسامه : مساء الخير
اديم ردت الابتسامه : مساء النور
فيصل: شفيك قاعده لحالك
اديم بأبتسامه : يارب اني مارحت وكلهم راحوا
فيصل ويرمي بمفاتيحه على الطاوله : اووه صح .. ومشاري وينه فيه
اديم: نام لانه مانام العصر
فيصل: اهااا حلو
اديم: وانت بتنام؟
فيصل: لا يمكن شوي
اديم: ومين بيجيبهم
فيصل: الله يخلي السواق ولا لايكون متعودين اوديهم واجيبهم
اديم: هههههههه طيب طيب
فيصل بأبتسامه وبصوت واطي : اديم
اديم رقع قلبا عارفه انه بيتكلم معها على موضوع خطبتها: هلا "ولفت راسها ناحية التلفزيون"
فيصل: ليه مارحتي معهم
اديم انصدمت ماعرفت ترد 
فيصل : لاتقولين لي عندك دراسه ولا شي لانك هذي انتي قاعده 
اديم ترددت ولاعرفت شتقوول
فيصل يناظرها ينتظرها ترد عليه
فيصل: ها
اديم تناظره وفهمته من عيونها : استحي
فيصل يضحك: تستحين من وشو؟
اديم وقلبها يدق بقووه : وشو من ايشش
فيصل: لاجد من ايش
اديم سكتت
فيصل: لانهم خاطبينك ..طيب ماصار شي رسمي
اديم: بس حتى لو احراج والبنات بيحفلون فيني
فيصل يبتسم ويرفع حواجبه : اووه يعني وافقتي
اديم: لا مابعد
فيصل بهدوء: طيب ليه يا اديم
اديم كرهت الجو الي هم فيه البيت هادي ومافي غيرهم يتكلمون وبهدوء ودها لو تعلي الصوت بس:فيصل احس اني صغيره والله صغيره حرام عليكــــــــــــــــــــم... انا والله مو عن فواز ولا شي بس ابي اكمل دراستي حالي حال البنات .. تخيل اروح الجامعه وانا حامل
فيصل: هههههههههههههه حامل مره وحده
اديم استحت: لابس يعني متزوجه مدري شلوون ارجع من البيت وادرس واشوف زوجي وهالكلام وربي احس انه بدري لاتخرجت وقتها يخطبني وصراحه مابي ارتبط من الحين
فيصل ابتسم وكنه اقتنع بكلامها: اديم ودنا نفرح ونغير من الجو في العايله بس على راحتك
اديم انبسطت : يعني مو زعلان مني
فيصل وهو يقووم لها : ماحد له حق يزعل عليك يا اديم انتي صحيح لساتك صغيره "ويقرص خدودها "
استحت اديم: فديييتك يا احلى اخوو والله
فيصل : ولووو " وشال مفتاحه " يلا عن اذنك
اديم بوناسه : اذنك معك
فيصل: بس فواز ماينرد "ومشى "
اديم بعد ماراح فيصل : هيوووووووو فيصل واقنعته باقي امي وابوي"طاح قلبها " الله يعيني عليهااااااااااا
.
.
.
.............: مرحبـــــا
غزل: مرحبتين من معي؟
..........: اوووه ياهلا والله ارحبو
غزل مافي غيره الماصل بس خذتها فرصه انها تقهره : اوووه منصور
منصور حس انها مو عاجبها : اي منصور عندك مانع
غزل بضحكه لعانه : هههههههه ابد ماعندي مانع .. بس خير متصل مضيع شي عندنا
منصور تنرفز "شفيها ذي مستقويه لانها في بيتهم ": هيهيهي ماتضحكين ابي امي ولا اختي 
غزل تذكرته يوم يهبل فيها يوم كانت تبي سهر : همممممممم يارب انو عندهم موبايلات تدق عليهم
منصور يصارخ : ماااااايردون عليه
غزل: اوووه عشان كذا طيب الحين هم مو جنبي بس اشوفهم بقولهم يلا باي "وسكرت"

منصور" ااااااااااااااااه يالملعونه انا اوريك يالحماره وعلى طول نزل من سيارته ودق اشاره بسيارته عشان يفتحون له الباب " وبعد مافتحوه دخل بسيارته وعطى خبر للي داخل انه بيدخل
نزل من سيارته وبكل قهره وصقع بباب السياره حقيقه عوره قلبه " اسف حبيبتي ماتسوى علي تخترب بسبتها الملعونه بس انا لك ياغزيل " ومشى بكل غرور لداخل البيت
اول مافتح الباب الرئيسي
ام محمد: منصووور يبه تعال هنا اقلط ماحد فيه
منصور انقهر وينها المعلونه بس ابتسم وراح 
منصور: السلام عليكم
الكل : وعليكم السلام
منصور استحي من الحريم وبالذات من ام رغد : يلا يمه مشينا"وبعدها قال" اووه بالمناسبه الحمد على السلامه ياخالتي
ام رغد : الله يسلمك 
ام فواز: والله تخليهم شوي وبعدين اقعد شفيك مستحي لعنبو اول مره تدخل
منصور ويتلفت بنظره ويسمع اصوات في الصاله الثانيه ويعلي صوته : لابس انا كنت مستعجل ودقيت على جوال امي وسهر وماحد رد ودقيت على البيت "ويرص عليها " وردت علي وحده بزر وصرفتني
ام فواز: ههههههههههه منهي
منصور: والله ماميزت الصووت "ويلف على امه " يلا يمه.."ويلف على خالته ام ياسر " هاه خالتي تبين اوصلك
ام ياسر: لايمه بدر الحين بيجي
منصور: خالتي ام نايف تبيني اوصلك ولا في حد بيجيك
ام نايف : اي يايمه تسوي خير
منصور: شدعوى ورا ماقلتي لي انتي تامرين امر
ام نايف: الله يخليك والله
منصور: اجل يلا عجلوا.. عن اذنكم"وطلع وهو منقهر وده لو يشوفها ويقطعها "
طلع ولحقووه ام نايف وام محمد وشوي شوي بدوا يخفون المعازيم 
.
.
.
في يوم مشرق شمسه صافيه وهواؤه يشفي العليل .. والورود تغني والنرجس مال يمين وشمال والعصافير ترقص طربا والعنادل تغني والكروان يطرب والزرياب بصوته الفتان يسلب العقول.. صباح تتوحد فيه العقول والقلوب وقبلها الأرواح وتآخت النفوس ..
صباح يصحى في الجميع من بدري ..البيت تصير مثل خليه نحل كلها حركه .. صباح اما يكون مليان بالنشاط او من بدايته كسل في كسل ..

صحى وكان حاس بظهره متكسر .. وصداع فظيييييييييييييييع بالموت قدر يشيل راسه من المخده .. اول ماشاله رجعه على طول وقعد "يون" وحس انه بيموت من الالم والصداع قعد يسترجع وش سوا امس الي خلاه مايقدر حتى يقوم .. ومالقى شي بالعكس نام بدري وماكان فيه اي شي من الي يحس فيه الحين .. حرك يده ناحيه الجوال وحط يده مابين راسه ووعيونه عشان يقدر يفتح ويشوف الارقام قام ودق على اخوه بدر على طول وبدر كان صاحي ورد على طول واستغرب بنفس الوقت
بدر:هلا ياسر
ياسر بصوت متقطع : بدر ... الح..قني بسابوفين.. و.....كاس موويه ب...سرعه
بدر قام من الكرسي مخترع: انت في غرفتك
ياسر : اي
بدر: اوكي "وسكر"
وياسر رجع يون ويووون من الي يحس فيه حس بجسمه يحرقه .."ياربي وش الي جاني آآآه"
خمس ثواني الا وبدر جاي مسرع وبيده كاس المويه وبنادول اكسترا
بدر وهو خايف على اخووه: ياسر شفييييك
ياسر: راسي مصدع
بدر وهو يعطيه الحبوب: مالقيت سابوفين
ياسر وهو متنرفز مافي شي يجيب راسه غير السابوفين: اف "ويتنهد"
بدر وهو يساعده يقوم وبعد ما اخذ الحبه رجع راسه وانسدح من جديد
بدر بخوف: ياسر وش صابك
ياسر يمسك ر اسه: مدري مدري لاتسألني... فلت لامي
بدر: لاماكانت فيه
ياسر: اي زين لاتخوفها علي راسي شوي"ويتنهد " ويصير اوكي
بدر: ماتشووف شر" وقعد يتبع حالات اخوه"
"بعد فتره"
ياسر: خلاص بدر روح انا صرت اوكيه
بدر: ماني برايح حتى تصير اوكيه
ياسر: بدر صدقني بس الم في الراس
بدر: ماعليش ماعليك مني
ياسر مسك راسه "شوي وغفى"
بدر تأخر على دوامه .. تطمن على اخوه... ونزل عطى امه خبر..
.
.
بدر طول الطريق كان باله مشغول على اخووه .. مدري وش جاه فجأه..
بعدها انتقل بتفكيره لسهر هالي ماهي مفكره فيه ولا هي جايبه له خبر .. وده لو يشوفها ويسمكها تصفق .. تقهر تطلع الواحد من طوره .. مغروره ودلوعه ولا فيها شي زين .. شلون حبيتها مادري "وبنفسه كان عارف الي يقوله من ورا قلبه من قهره " بس مو معقول شلون صافطته ولاهي مفكره ترسل ايميييييييل حتى ..........
دخل الدوام على عجله وراح لقسمه بدون يعطي اي حد نظره او سلام الي تعودوا عليه كانت واصله معه من كل الجهات
من ساعه وصوله جا الرئيس حقه وعطاه فواتير واوراق تأخروا في تشييكها فتراكم الشغل عليه black coffeeوهي واصله معه طلب له 
عشان يهدى ويبدا في شغله 
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*في الجامعه
الساعه 9:00

نجود : شهد خلينا نطلع ماني بحاظره شي اليوم
شهد ماعندها خلاف: على وين
نجود: همممممممم نروح بيتي فرنس نفطر 
شهد:لاوع مااابي
نجود: بليييييييز مشتهيه الوااافل تكفيين بلا نذاله
شهد: اووووووه زين يلا
نجود: استني بقول لامي 
"كلمت نجود امها وعطتها خبر.. الام ماعارضت لانها نجود متعوده تطلع لحالها"
نجود: يلا
شهد: سواقك هنا ولا بنروح مع سواقي
نجود: دام سواقك هنا يلا وليه التأخير
شهد بدلاخه: اوووه صح
"وطلعوا متجهين لبيتي فرنس"
" في السياره "
شهد تنقز لعند السواق تبي تشغل اف ام 
نجود: اهجدي مانبي ازعاج
شهد: هههههههههه عيشي حياتك 
نجود: هههههه رايقه والله
شهد: شفتي جوالي
نجود: غبيه وانتي هذي حالتك
وقلت بكشخه وخربتهSo agly شهد : حسيت 
نجود: هههههههههه هبله
شهد: الاي بود حقي ضاع
نجود: والجديد
شهد: ههههههههههه ياختي انتي عايشه معاااي
نجود: اي نوعا ما... اربع وعشرين ساعه معي ع الخط شرايك
شهد: هههههههههههههه اوه صح
نجود: شهد تعرفين شي
شهد: شنو
نجود: انتي اكبر دلخه على الوجود
شهد: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ادري
نجود: ههههههههه زين اعصااابك بس
شهد: اااااااه هههههههههههه
"وبعد عشرين دقيقه وصلوا بيتي فرنس ودخلوه وطلبوا وقعدوا يسولفوون "
شهد : بتحظرين دي جي يوم الاربعا
نجود: اي ..وانتي؟
شهد: اي اكيييد عاد بيكون وناااسه ليتك تجيبين عيال عمك بننبسط كذا
نجود: ماتوقع يجوون اختي ماراح تجي
شهد: اها 
"وكملوا سوالفهم على هذي الاساس حفلات وطلعات ودي جيات وكل اخبار اهل الخبر عند هذول الثنتين "
.
.
.
في الرئاسه العامه لتعليم البنات
كانت ام محمد قاعده مع باقي المدرسات يسولفون في وقت البريك كانوا قاعدين على طاوله كبيره وعليها ساندويتشات وشاي وقهووه وتمر وهذي الاشياء
ام محمد: وقعتوا على النظام الجديد
ردت عليها وحده : لا باقي على السنه الجايه بيصدر الخبر رسمي الحين قاعدين نشوف الايجابيات والسلبيات من جميع النواحي
ام محمد: الله يقدم الي فيه الخير
وحده من المدرسات : بعد نص ساعه بيجي الباص خلكم جاهزين
" كان عندهم اجتماع في احدى المدارس"
ام محمد والباقي :ان شاء الله
شوي ويدق تليفون ام محمد
ام محمد: عن اذنكم وقامت وطلعت ووقفت قريب من الباب
ام محمد: هلا بابا
منصور: هلا يمه شخبارك
ام محمد: تمام والله انت شمسوي
منصور: تمام والله
ام محمد: ها يمه بغيت شي
منصور: لا بسيمه صحيح بتروحون البحر تو فيصل يقول لي
ام محمد: اي كنت بقولك الصباح بس طلعت بدري
منصور: حلوو والله
ام محمد : عاد شوف يبه العزيمه مني انا ابيك تجهز كل شي كل العايله تقريبا جايه حتى اهل الرياض وانا يمكن اتأخر عندنا اجتماع في مدرسه وشي طبيعي برجع متأخر
منصور: من عيوووني يا ام منصوور
ام محمد مبسوطه : ياعساي ماخلا
منصور: اجل ماطول عليك
ام محمد: فمان الكريم
"وسكروا"
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

"ها شخبارك الحين "
بدر اخذ له بريك بعد الشغل الي هد حيله واستغل الفرص ودق على اخوه 
ياسر: احسن والله 
بدر: ماعليه ماتشوف شر
ياسر: الشر مايجيك
بدر: اجل ماداومت هاه
ياسر: لا والله مع انه ماودي
بدر: لاتحاتي كل شي اوكي 
ياسر: ان شاء الله
بدر: اجل ماطول عليك 
ياسر : اوكي مع السلامه 
"وسكروا من بعض "
ياسر بعد ماسكر من اخوه غير ملابسه ونزل تحت وكان يمشي بالبطيء عشان ماكان فيه حيل
اول مانزل سمع صوت بنات يتضحكون خاف انه فيه احد بس ماخطر على باله لان كان الوقت بدري فا كمل طريقه وبدون لايطلع حس
اول ما اتضح له من في الصاله ماشاف الا اخته قاعده وتضحك خاف عليها ليكون انجنت وجا بيكمل طريقه الا ويشوف وحده تمشي مشيه غبيه وهو السبب في الضحك اللي يصدر منهم حتى هو كان خاطره يضحك بس كان يبي يعرف اكثر منهي وكان لسا يناظر
حس انه عرفها بس تحنحن لانه وقفته ويناظرهم كذا عيب
ياسر : احم ياولــــــــد
عبير والي معها انصدموا من جايهم 
"مين في حد هنا ؟؟"
عبير: مدري والله "وبصوت عالي" ميييييييييين
ياسر رد: هذا انا
عبير: يااااااااسر "وقامت له "
راحت له وعلى وجهها استفهامات 
عبير: ياسر شفييك ماداومت
ياسر: تعبااان
عبير عرفت اخوها انه تعبان من جد ولا مستحيل يكون فيه شي بسيط ويقعد في البيت 
عبير: شفيك
ياسر: لابس راسي مصدع .. من معك؟
عبير تضحك : هذي سهر بنت عنتي
ياسر وبنظره سارحه : اهاا .. اجل انا بروح المجلس 
عبير: اووكي تبي اخليهم يجيبون لك شي
ياسر: لا مشكوره حبيبي
عبير ابتسمت وراحت عنه
اول ماوصلت لعند سهر الي متفشله
سهر: ياسر
عبير: اي حبيبي مسكييين
سهر: حراام شفيه
عبير: لايقول بس راسه مصدع
سهر: اي اوكي دام كذا.. روحي شوفيه اذا يبي شي
عبير: فلت له قال لا مايبي شي
سهر: اها اوكي اجل انا بروح
عبير: لالالالا سهر تكفييين اقعـــدي 
سهر: لامابي استحي اخوك هنا وامك طالعه روحي اقعدي معه
عبير: والله ماتروحينه
سهر: هههههه حتى لو قاعده ماني بمثله لك
عبير: ههههههه زين بس اقعدي.. سهوره تكفين كل اثنين تعالي لي
سهر: هو كل يوم العيد
عبير: هههههههه والله غيري لي جو انا احزن لاعندي لاشغل ولامشغله
سهر: تستاهلين ..
عبير بدون قصد : ماحبك اكرهك.. مو ذنبي والله "وسوت نفسها مسكينه "
سهر فكرت تفكير غير وزعلت ونزلت راسها : سوري عبير مو قصدي
عبير فهمتها: ههههههههه لاعاادي قلبوو والله
سهر ببهجه: صدق والله
عبير: لا انا وين وانتي وين
سهر: كووويس.. تدرين مره متحمسه لرووحه البحر
عبير: حتى انا والله
سهر: واحلى شي بدون رجال ههههههههههههههههه 
عبير: ههههههههههه من جد مكس فللله
سهر: ههههههه من جد ياسر بيروح
عبير: مادري .. ليه تسألين؟
سهر:لابس احسه من الرجال ماحسه شباب ههههههههههههههههههههه
عبير: هههههههههه بقوله
سهر: ههههههههههه لاعاد يزعل بعدييين
عبير: ههههههه لاعادي بخليه يضحك
سهر: ههههههههههه لاوالله ياحليله مع انه شديد وثقيل دم شوي بس ياحليله
عبير: ههههههههههههه حرام عليك
سهر: هههههه امزززح والله
عبير: والله انك تحفه
"وكملت بحماس"
عبير: بيجون اهل الرياض وبيجي مااااااازن 
هههههههه يلعن ابو الفله
سهر: ههههههه عبيرر ليكون حاطه عينك عليه
عبير: ههههههه لاوالله بس كيوووووت يجنن مدري شلون عايشه معه بنفس البيت وبدون لاتعشقه
سهر: بهذي صدقتي هههههههههههههه
عبير: ههههه ماشاء الله عقبال مايكون من نصيبي
سهر: هههههههههههه امييين ولا تدرين خلييه لي انا ..شكله روماااااانتك
عبير: هههههههه ياخي خليه لي انا انا حلمي اخذ واحد رومانتك مثلي
سهر: ههههههه بس يمه منك الي يسمع عايشه معه خليه لك
عبير: اي لو سمحتي لاتتعرضين له
سهر: عبير تعرفين شي
عبير: لاماعرف
سهر: ههههههه ادري انك ماتعرفين هع
عبير: هيهي سخيفه هههههه قولي
سهر: انتي اكثر بنت من تشوف واحد حلو تخق عليه"وانفجرت ضحك "
عبير: هههههههههههه تدرييييييين انك حمااااااااره"وضربتها"
سهر:هههههههه والله تعرفين عيال العايله كلهم وكل واحد وش يحب وش يكره حشا اشك انه مطيحتهم كلهم
عبير: ههههههههههههههههه شسوي كل بيتنا عيال
سهر: حتى انا بس مايسولفون لي كذا عندك منصور يستهبل علي ويطلع مايقعد بالبيت ابدن
عبير: هههههههههه اهبل هلانسان
سهر: ههههه من جد
"وقعدوا يسولفون يسووولفون وبعد فتره سهر تناظر ساعتها وكانت تدري ان هذا وقت رجوع بدر وكانت محتاره تقعد او تطلع بس قالت بطلع احسن عشان يتأدب ويعرف غلاي"
سهر: اوكي عبووره انا رايحه الحين
عبير: واللللللله ماتروحين والله تتغدين عندنا
سهر خافت : لااااااا والله بروح انا مخليه الطباخ يسوي برياااااني مره مشتهيته تكفين خليني اروح
عبير: ههههههههههه دام كذا اووكي
سهر: ههههههه اوكي يلا باي
عبير وهي تقوم وسهر معها: بايااات
"ووصلتها للطريق وودعتها .. وبعد 5 ثواني دخلوا بدر وياسر مع بعض "
عبير مفجوعه : هههههههههه بسم الله ياسر شدراك ان سهر طلعت
"بدر دق قلبه اووووه يعني سهر كانت هنا وياسر يدري اوكي شي طيب واللله"
ياسر يبتسم : سمعت حس الباب لاني كنت بالحديقه اصلا
عبير: اي اوكي.. وبدر متى جيت
بدر وياسر وهم يجلسون : توني وشفت ياسر بالطريق "وكان قهره بيقتله "
عبير ضحكت
بدر: شفيك
عبير: هههههههههههه ياااسر تدري ايش سهر تقول عنك
بدر انصدم وياسر ابتسم :ووشو
عبير: هههههههههه لالاخلاص ماني بقايله حلفتني ماقول
ياسر تحمس: تكفين قولي ماحب زي كذا
"بدر وصلت معه وبعد يحلف عليها يحللللللف عليها ..حس وده يكسر هالطاوله فوق راسه "
عبير: لاحرام بس تقول ياحليلك
ياسر يضحك : لاوالله بزر معكم
عبير: ههههههه قالت اشياء بس ماني بقايله عييييب بس يعني ماذمتك ارتاح
بدر في خاطره"اي اووووكي السالفه كذا": عن اذنكم "وقام "
عبير تصارخ : بدر غدا الحييييين
"بدر ماعطاها وجه ولا رد عليها وكمل طريقه "
" اول ماوصل غرفته صقع بالباب اول مادخل ورمى نظارته ومفتاح وكل شي بجيبه وهو كاره الدنيا .. شقصدها تقول كذا تبي تقهرني يعني .. ولا شتبي توصله تبي تعلقنا ثنينا فيها ولا شسالفتها .. انا اوريها الدلوعه. وحط راسه ونام من قهره بدون غدا "
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

.
الساعه عشر ونص بتوقيت السعوديه
وفي الرياض بالتحديد

كانت قاعده في الصاله الموجوده فوق الي تجمع بين الغرف الفوقانيه.. وشابكه نت وتنتظر لسعه شووق 
منار" يوووه وينها تأخرت ياربيييه ابي اعرف وش بتقوول مره متحمسه " وقعدت تنتظر على نار وحاطه بالخارج وماكان لها خلق تكلم اي حد بس تبي تعرف لسعه شوق وش تبي منها
وكانت تناظر الشاشه وسرحانه...من جهه
ومن جهة ثانيه على الدرج كانوا لميس ومازن طالعين فووق ويسولفون ويضحكون وطاحت علينهم عليها واستغربوا انها مانتبهت لهم وعلى هذي الدجه الي مسوينها
مازن يقلب عيونها: شفيها
لميس تهز كتوفها: مادري.. استنى
وراحت لعندها لميس ومازن يمشي ببطىء وراهم .. ماكان يعرف اذا كان لها خلقه ولالا بس سكت ومشى ورا لميس
لميس بصوت عالي : بوووووووووووه
نقزت منار: يمه فجعتيني.... بعدين معك انتي كله تفجعيني اعوذ بالله"وتلف على مازن .. خاف مازن تنفجر عليه مثل مانفجرت على لميس "
لميس: اعصـــــابك شعندك وش الي مخليك متنرفزه
منار سكتت "جد والله انا ليه معصبه كل هذا عشانها تأخرت يووه صدق ماعندي سالفه وش بتقول يعني اكيد شي بالمنتدى "
منار تبتسم : هههههههههه استهبل
ارخى مازن عضلاته يوم قالت كذا
منار وهي تلف ناحيه مازن: هههههههههههه مازن خفت مني
مازن وهو يجلس: بصراحه اي وخفت اتكلم وتفقعين فيني 
منار: ههههههههههههه فديتني اخووف انا ما اخوووف
لميس: ابـــــدن
مازن: وااااااااهههههههه من جد
منار تناظره: اعصابك
"مازن سكت"
منار: هههههههههههه
لميس: شفيك قاعده في الصاله وتهزين رجولك

Sign in : •»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

منار تصرخ مبسوطه : هيووووووووووو
لميس بأستغراب: شفيييك
منار: مالك دخل وقومي اقلبي وجهك داخل
لميس: احلفي
منار: ههههههه امزح 
لميٍس: لاانا بدخل غرفتي بكمل البرزنتشين حقي
"منار هزت راسه وكانت تبتسم وتناظر الشاشه"
"لميس عرفت انها ماراح ترد عليها ومشت"
مازن كان يناظرها
منار حست بنظراتها وضحكت
منار: وانت شعندك ان شاء الله يتقعد تقابلني
مازن استحى بس مابين وقام : هئ من زينك عاد قلوا الاشكال اقابلهم
منار بعفويه: يلا مناك ودك بس انت
مازن لف عليها وبنظره مع حاجب مرفوع وكان يبي يحرجها: ودي بأيش"وابتسم ابتسامه جانبيه "
منار كانت منزله راسها على الشاشه من عرفت انها قام .. ماعرفت حجم الي قالته اصلا وبس قال كذا رفعت راسها واستحت :كيف
مازت حس فيها :لاولاشي "ومشى وبصوت واطي وبتنهيده " اي والله ودي
منار سمعته هالمره وماتت حياا

says : •»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

منااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار وينك

"منار انتهب وردت عليها وكانت مغيره النك نيم "

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

اوووووووبس سوووري حبوووبه كنت مع ولد خالي مجنني

says : •»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

اها الي ساكنه معه

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

يســـــــو

says : •»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

الا صحيح انتي تغطين منه

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

لا ماغطي بس اتحجب... بس نموون مره

says : •»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

اهاااا

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

اي يلا قولي لي وش كنتي تبين تقولين

says : •»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

انتي منتظرتني عشان هذا بس

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

ههههههههههههه مدري شقولك بس متحمسه اعرف

says : •»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

ههههههه ياحبيلك واذا قلت احسن ماتعرفين

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

هممممممم مالي دخل اهم شي تقولين لي

says : •»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:

هههههههه زين بكتب لك اياه كله مره وحده اوكي

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

اوكي وانا انتظرك 

"جلست منار تنتظرها وهي تشوف صفحه المسن مكتوب عليها من تحت
says : •»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:
has been writting massege

وتنتظر وتنتظر والنار تاكلها.... يوووه ماصارت كل هذا كلام شعندها "ورفعت حاجبها "

"شوي والوان صفحتها تتغير وكان ينكتب لها الاتصــــــــــــــــــــــــال انقطـــــــــــــع

منار من شافت كذا حست تبي تقوم وتكسر الشــــــــــاشه "
منار وهي تكلم نفسها "لييييييييييييييييه ياربي وقتك يخلص الاشتراك اففففففففففففففف اكررررررررهك اكررررررررررررررررهك ((كانت تسب الاتصال)) ياربي ماقدر اروح لميس واطلبها وهي تشتغل اففففففففففففف اففففففففففففففففف "
خلت الشاشه مفتوحه وتناظرها بكل قهر ماعرفت شتسوي تكسر الجهاز ,, قلبها كان ياكلها وماتعرف ليش يهمها الكلام الي بتقوووله "
"احسن اخترب جهاز معفن مامنه فايده " Shut down بس الي سوته بالنهايه سكرته بدون 
وقــــــامت ودخلت الغرفه وغطت نفسها باللحاف ونامت وهي ميته قهر .. وحتى بدون تكلم لميس اي كلمه"

.
.
.





التوقعــــــــــــات:S_005:

ليش منار مهتمه انها تعرف وش كانت بتقول لها لسعه شوق؟
وكيف بتكون رحلة البحر؟
متى بتنتهي فتره زعل سهر من بدر ؟

----------


## منى قلبي

*الجزء الخامس
الفصل الأول

**قلت له :
متى اللقاء يابحر أخبرني... فالصبر أصبح من بعدك يقتلني
فقال لي :
اقترب اللقاء ياهذا فأبشر ..فالروح في الجسد والقلب فيهما فاصبر

**كانت قاعده فغرفتها منسدحه وعلى وجها ابتسامه ماغابت عن ذهنها من جاها خبر انها بتروح الشرقيه وبتروح البحر الي انحرمت منها من جات الرياض .. كانت مبسووطه حدها ..خبر البحر نساها لسعه شوق وكل شي حولها .. انتقلت بنظرها ناحيه القمر وهو يطل من الشباك ... وكانت تعيد بشريط ذكرياتها ايام زمان ويوم كانوا صغار كيف كانوا كل ويك اند تقريبا يروحون البحر ومن كبروا ندرت روحاتهم كانت تتذكر كيف كانت علاقتها مع نايف وكيف انه تغير من تخرج وماعاد يجلس معهم ولايسمعون عن اخباره الا اذا سولفت امه عنه وبالغلط...بس اكيد الحين تغير وهي تغيرت من سافرت وانقطعت اخباره عنها ..كانت تتذكر يوم كنا عمرهم 15 كيف كان يموت على عيونها وهي تحركهم وهي ترمش لاسوت انها مستحيه ..انقهرت على الزمن الي فرق بينهـــــم ..قطع حبل افكارها دخل لميس بكل اندفاع وهي تنط على سريرها وتخبي نفسها على اللحاف مبسوطه تبي تنام بسرعه عشان تصحى بسرعه ويروحون البحر ..

منار بأنزعاج : وجعووووه خوفتيني
لميس بضحكه : لاتلومييييييني لاتلومييييييني مو مصدقه بنروح البحر صراحه ذا الانسان الي فكر بأن نروح كلنا انسان رائع
منار: هههههههههههه يلعن ابو الوصف بس "وتقلدها" انسان رائع "وترجع" قوووومي بسس
لميس: هههههههه خليكي مني وقولي لي"وتغمز " شسر الابتسامه على شفاهك
منار وتتذكر: هاه ولابس "وبدفاشه" مثلك حبيبتي مبسووطه
لميس: هههههههه اي دام كذا اوكي
منار: يلا نامي خلينا نصحى بدري
لميس: يلا يلا
"وكل وحده عطت قفاها الثانيه وماخذوا دقايق الا ونااااااااموا وكل وحده تعد وتمحي لهاساعات "
.
.
.
اليوم الثاني .
الاهالي صحت عيالهم على الساعه 10 عشان يجهزون وكل العوايل متحمسه تروح وتبي تروح من بدري عشان لايفوتهم البحر في النهار
وفي بيت بو ياسر
طق طق
طـــــــــــــــق طـــــــــــــــق
" مافي رد "
فتحت الباب وشافته نايم للحين
عبير: يؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤ وليدووووووووه ماقمت للحين
" لف الجهه الثانيه بدون مايرد "
عبير بعصبيه : وليدووووووووووووه وليدووووووووووووه
وليد وهو فيه النوم : همممممممم
عبير : يلاااا وليد عادددددددد قوووم
وليد وده يذبحها : وش عندك مزعجتني على الصبح تو الناس ترا
عبير : شكلك ناسي ان ورانا بحر
وليد : واذا بحر وش صار بالدنيا
عبير : يااااااااربي منك بس مانبي نتأخر
وليد : روووحي صحي ياسر اول
عبير بضحكه سخريه : وانت تحسب ياسر مثلك مغرم بالنوم
وليد رمى عليها علبة المنديل اللي جنبه : اطلعي عبيروووووووه لا اذبحك
عبير بشقاوه: واذا ماطلعت
وليد يصارخ: عبيروووووووووووووه
" قلبت وجهها عبير وتأأفت منه وطلعت... عبير كان كلها نشااط وحيويه مشتاقه تروح البحر ومشتاقه لجمعاتهم اول ...... واخيرااا راح تشووفه وتعرف اطباعه وكيف يتصرف مزوحي والا هادي بشوش والا حزين " يااااااااااااه بس ياحبني له يؤ عبير حاسبي على كلامك لا تحبينه يمكن هو يحب غيرك وشو يحب غيري مو على كيفه انا اللي احبه وهو اللي سحرني واحتل كل فكري وسهرت الليل كله وانا افكر فيه سكن روحي وعقلي وسكن طيفه خيالي وهو يحب غيري يحلم بس... يوووووووه انا ليه قلت ان يحب غيري .. اصلا شكله مافي باله احد " يووووه خلني اقوم ارتب اغراضي وبعدين يصير خير "
.
.
.
في الرياض
"عاد هنا غير صاحين من 8 عشان مشوار الطريق "
"منــار "
هذا انا.. وهذا هو حالي.. ابي اهدا مو قااادره..كل هذا فرحه في البحر.. يووووووووووه وبشوف اهلي بعد وناااااااااسه ..زيادة الخير خيرين .. بروح اشوف لموووسه اذا خلصت .. والا قبل بروح اسوي لنا كوفي وارجع لها .
وطلعت من الغرفه وراحت المطبخ وشافته كاااشخ شوورت كحلي وفيه خطين اصفر وبلوزه كت اصفر ..وش صار لي.؟ .. قلبي الصغير بدقاته يتسارع النبض.. ورجعت تركض بدون مايحس عليها وتسمع صوت رجووولي يناديها ..
..:: منار
ارتبكت وماعرفت ايش تسوي تحاول تهدي من دقات قلبها مو قادره
وردت عليه وهي متلعثمه : نــ نــعـــــم
..:: وش فيك طايره كأن احد يحلقك
منار يوم عرفت مصدر الصوت ارتاحت نفسيا " الحمدلله مو هو ": لااا بس تذكرت شي بروح احطه للبحر
مساعد : اوكي ترا تركي وصل
منار بفرحه : احللللللللللللللللللللللللف
مساعد بحاجب مرفوع : اصغر عيالك انا احلف بعد
منار بخجل : اسفه مو قصدي ..
" ورفعت عيونها وتلمحه وشافها وهي فقعت ضحك "
..:: وش فيك اخت منار تضحكين
منار وهي تأشر عليه : ههههههههههههههههههههههه
..:: وش فيك نكته قدامك
منار : هههههههههههههههههههه اضحك على حماسك
...:: من قال اني متحمس
منار بضحكه : شوف لبسك وتعرف .. كاشخ للبحر من الحين واحنا ماطلعنا من الرياض
مازن وهو متفشل : كنت اجرب وش البس
منار : شوف لك غيررررها
مساعد وهو معصب : منااااار تركي يقول لو تتأخرين بيمشي
منار :يووه تو بدري
مساعد : يعني شلووون .. اخليه يروح
منار وتعلي صوتها : لالالالااااااااااااااااا الحين جاااااااااااين مساعد توصي على شي من الشرقيه
مساعد : لو بغيت شي انا بجيبه
منار : لا اقصد من الشرقيه
مساعد : ادري بس انا بروح معكم ليه تجيبين لي
منار وتفتح عيونه عالاخر : مساااااعد بتروح بحر "وبصوت واطي " غريبه
مساعد : وش قلتي
منار : لاااااااا سلاااااااامتك بروح اشوف خالي
مازن : وينه تراه ماجاء
منار وهي معصبه : مساااااااااعد قال لي انه جا
مساعد : علشان ماتتأخرين عليه قالي اقولك انه وصل لانه عارفك ساعه على ماتطلعين
منار : ههههههههههههههه فديته خالي يلا عن اذنكم بروح استعجل لمووسه
" وراحت عنهم "
.
.
.

**" جيت أبنسا من بعد الفراق
نازعتني في الأشواق ،،
حاولت النسيان ولقيت نفسي
أشتاق و أشتاق ..
حاولت واشتقت
حاولت ونسيت !!
أنا فعلاً نسيت
نسيت أهلي ،، نسيت ربعي
لـــــــكـــــــــن
نـــــســـ( أنـسـا )ـــيــت .. "

**"ارسلت المسج وهي تحس انها اشتاقت له واشتاقت لوجوده معهم.. احبه والله احبه لو كنت اعرف ان حبه نوع من الادمان ما ادمنته .. طلبتك لاتخليني ..انا بدونك ولاشي.. ااااخ بس وينك ..انا بدونك جسد بلياه روح..تكفى تكفى..يامن ملك هالروح ..لاتتركني وحيده ..اسامرالليل وظلامه..((احبـك))..كلمةٍ حبرها دم قلبي..معاني لقاموس حياتي..احساسيس عبرتها مشاعري..((اهـواك))..كلمةٍ حددتها عروقي في شرايني..انا مو بس احبك واهواك..انا اعشقك بطيبك وبقسوتك.... بحزنك بغضبك بضحكتك..ليتك معناا بس .. طلبتك يادنيا اتركي حبيبي..فحال سبيله..خليه لمن ملكه روحه..اه ياقلبي.. متى يرجع بس .. كل يوم اعاااااني .. مليت وطفشت ..ماحد يقدرياخذ مكانه في هالقلب.."
.
.
.
اما عن بيت ابو محمد كانوا جاهزين ومنصور اخذ سهر وطلع
في سيارة منصور
سهر : منصوور نبي ناخذ لنا كوفي بليز
منصور : همممممممم اوكي
سهر : طيب حط اغاني
منصور : سهر تدرين تونا راكبين السياره حتى ماطلعنا من الحي بعد وانتي بديتي بطلباتك
سهر : ههههههههههههه منصور وربي تقهر اختك واتدلع فيها شي
منصور : اذكرك انا مو سلطان
سهر : فدييييييييييييييته وحشني
منصور : اسكتي هذا وانا معك وتتفدين سلطااانوووه
سهر طنشته : دق عليه ابي اسمع صوووته
منصور : كفايه صاير لك سواق بعد تبيني سكرتير ادق لك على اللي تبين
سهر : هههههههههههه وينه بس مايمن علي مثلك
منصور : ههههههههههه بدق بعدين حتى امي تبيه
سهر : وقف وقف هذا ستار بكس
منصورلاوي بوزه : عشتوو بعد ستار بكس ماتبين اي كوفي
سهر بغرور : انا سهوره مو حي الله
منصور بنظره جانبيه: ماخذه بنفسك مقلب
سهر كمان بنظره جانبيه : يحق لي افخر
منصور وهو يغني : بك يأ اغلى الاوطان نورك عم الدنيا من قديم الزمان
سهر : تستخف دمك حضرتك
منصور : طيب اخلصي ايش تبين اطلب لك
سهر : هممممممممم
منصور: اخلصي .. تبين على ذوقي
سهر : لالا لالا شكرا ابي لاتيه
منصور : حاضرين للحلوين
سهر : يلا لا تتأخر
" ونزل يطلب لهم وفتحت شنطتها علشان تلبس نظاراتها الشمسيه .. و وبعد انتظار في السياره قطع هدوئها نغمة جوال مو جوالها .. وشافت جوال منصور يشحن قالت بتشوف من المتصل اذا امها او اخوانا بترد وغيرهم لا وشافت المتصل وليتها ماشافته تضايقت يوم عرفت منهو وندمت انها شافت الاسم .. وحطت الجوال مكانه بكل ضيق .. وفتح الباب عليها واخترعت ..
سهر بصررخه : يمممممممممممممه
منصور : بسم الله عليك وش فيك اخترعتي .
سهر: هاه لا بس كنت .. امممممممم مدري مدري خفت وبس
منصور : اوكي خذي الاتيه
سهر بذهن شارد خذت الاتيه وسرحت بأفكارها وقطع عليها صوت منصور وهو ياخذ جواله بعد ماسمع انه يرن ورد عليه
منصور : هلاااااااااااااااا بدررر
بدر : هلاااا وغلااااا .. وينك ادق عليك ماترد
منصور : كنت نازل اطلب للأميره سهر من ستار بكس
بدر : _________
منصور : انتوا وينكم الحين
بدر : وصلنا يلا لا تتأخر
منصور : اووووكي تامر على شي
بدر : سلاامتك بس قلت اشوف وينك تأخرت
منصور : شووي ونوصل يلا فمان الله
بدر : فمان الكريم .
" وسكر عنه وكملوا طريقهم وسهر طول الطريق ساااكته وماتعلق واذا ردت تكون ردودها بسيطه او تكتفي بالابتسامه الى ماوصلوا للبحر وجماله وسحره "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*نادته باستغراب ..:: محمد
محمد : عيونه
ردت بخجل : هذا مو البحر وين بتودينا انت
محمد : مثل ما انتي شايفه يا ست نجوى
نجوى : بس انا مابي الشاليه ابي اروح معهم البحر
محمد بجديه : بس انا حجزت لنا الويكند في الشاليه بعيد عن الناس ونبي ننبسط لحالنا وش قلتي
نجوى : بس انا ابي معهم
محمد : افااااااااااااااا ماتبيني يعني ترفضيبن هديتي وانا اللي على بالي بتفرحين حتى سلوم خليت امي تاخذه معهم علشان نرتاح من ازعاجه
نجوى : امممممممممم
محمد مسوي نغمه فيها حزن: ولا يهمك نروح لهم بس لاتزعلين كم نجوى عندي انا
نجوى : خلاص ماراح اردك نروح الشاليه
محمد : هذي الزوجه العسل مو اللي قبل شوي ماتبيني
نجوى بضحكه دلع : حموووووووووود انا من يومي عسل صح
محمد : صحيييييييين ياقلبي حتى وانتي زعلانه عسل
نجوى : هههههههههههههه انت العسل
محمد بأبتسامه تذوبها : فديت روحك نجوووتي .. وصلنا
.
.
.


**وصلوا الشاليه و كان الجو حلوووو واحلى شي لما تسمع صوت الموج ...تحس بفرحه تغمر قلبك وبعيد عن الهموم وتشوف حولك وتشوف المنظر اللي يفتح النفس ...البحر والشمس ونسمات الهوا اللي تشفي الغليل ....... وصوت الامواج تغرس الشوق في القلب نعم الشوق الى البحر رهيب هذا المنظر .. ولفت نظرها واحد يأشر لهم في المواقف

**نجوى : حمووووووووووووووووووود مو هذا فواز
محمد يسوي نفسه متعجب : فواز منهو فواااز
نجوى : فووواز اخوي شوفه يأشر
محمد يمثل انه مستغرب : يووووووووووه اي والله هذا فواز ايش يسوي هنا
نجوى بأبتسامه بينت غمازتينها : محمد وش سالفتك
محمد بضحكه ويرفع حواجبه: اي سااالفه بس فواز شكله بيخرب علينا اليوم هربنا منهم ولقيناه دقيقه بوقف السياره في هالباركنق واشوف ايش يبي وكيف عرف اننا بنجي هنا ... لايكون انتي قايله له
نجوى : كيف بقوله وانا توني عااارفه
محمد يضرب راسه بيده : ايييييه صح
" ونزل عنها وخلاااها وجلس يضحك مع فوااااااااااااااز عليها وبعدها التقوا مع الاهل "

**.
.
.
**الساعه : 12:45
عند البنات


**جنى: وااااااااااااااااااو وربي وناسه شاليه احلى من بحر
غزل : من فكرته الجنونيه هذي
سهر : هذا الله يسلمكم منصور اخوي فديته حاس فيني
غزل بينها وبين نفسه " مالت ووووووع شينه الفكره اجل مثل وجهه "
نجود : عااااااااااااد ماعطونا خبر نحط لبس زياده
ام محمد : ماااااااااااااااااااايحتاج الا هو بحر وسباحه وكل وحده جايبه 3 ملابس وهو حق يوم واحد شلون لو قلنا لكم راح نبات هنا كم راح تجيبون .
نجود : هههههههههههههه خالتي عاد مو لهدرجه
ام محمد : خليني ساكته احسن
نجود : هههههههههههههه فديتك ياخالتي اهم شي ماتاخذين عنا سمعه شينه
ام محمد بضحكه: يازعجك بس
نجود بدلع : الحين انا مزعجه ياخالتي
ام محمد : شوفي بسمه عاقله وش زينها
نجود : خالتي بلاكم ماتعرفونها عقرب رمل
نجوى : الا بسمه ما اصدق فيها والله انها تهبل وعاقله نجود شوفي لك كذبه غيرها
سهر : نجوووود خلي عنك هالسوالف وقومي نطلع برا نشوف ونستنشق هالجو العليل
غزل : هههههههههههههه يلا ياصاحبه الجو العليل تعالي نطلع من جد حنا ماجينا علشان نجلس داخل
ام فيصل : تونا حتى ماجلسنا وانتوا تبون تطلعون
ام محمد : دامكم طالعين خذوا سلمان ودنو يلعبون هناك
سهر: لامالي خلق ابي اوسع صدري
اديم: خلاص انا ورغد وبسومه بناخذهم
سهر: يسوووووووو
اديم: ها موافقين
بسمه ورغد: اي عادي "وابتسمت بسمه "
بسمه: وانا بروح معكم
جنى :وناااسه بنطلع ونركب جتسكي وااااااااااااااااااااااو
ام فيصل : من بيخليك تركبينه
جنى : مايحتاج احد يخليني اعرف لحالي
ام فيصل بأستهزاء: هذا اذا خلاك فيصل
جنى : يووووووووووووه ماما بركب بركب لاتخليني اتهور واسوي شي ثاااني
سهر : يلااااااااااااااااااا عاد بتطلعون والا كيفكم انا بطلع
وطلعوا البنات برا

**غزل : ياهووووووووووووووووووووووووووو روعه الجوووووووو
رغد الي كانت ساكته طول الوقت : ياااااااااه مره يجنن البحر الي هنا
غزل: عجبك رغد؟
رغد : اييييييه مررره
جنى: ماتوقع احلى من هناك
رغد : لاوالله هناك صح في كل شي ووناسه بس هنا احس غيرر

نجود تغير السالفه الي ماعجبتها: تدرون بخاطري افتح شعري ويطيره الهوا وااااااااااااو
عبير : افتحيه محد حولك
نجود وهي تفتح شعرها بحالميه وسكرت عيونها وسرحت بخيالها على طوول ماعندها وقت لوووول
سهر : اموووووت انا عالرومنسين
نجود تسكتها : سهر اذا غيرانه فكي شعرك وريحيني
سهر : ههههههههههههه انا اغار منك ومن شعرك من زينه
نجود : ياغيووووووووووووره
غزل : قوووموووا نروح نتمشى شوووي
جنى : لالالا شوفي في مجموعة شباب هناك ماينفع نرووح
سهر : بعد شووي نروووح
سهر وهي تغمز : عبيرررر مالك حس اليوم
عبيرتمثل انها طبيعيه : هههههههههههه مو شغلك
"وقعدوا يسولفون "
شووووووي ويسمعووووووووووووووووون صوت ازعاج داخل وخرشه
سهر : يؤيؤيؤيؤ وش هالازعاج وش عندهم الخالات
وصايف : شكلهم يلعبون foot bool
سهر : هههههههههههههههه
وفتح الباب فجاءه
غزل : موووووووووووووووووووووو معقوووووووووووووووووووووووول
عبير وهي تركض ناحية الباب : هلااااااااااااااااااااااااا والله وغلاااااااااااااااا نورتي الشرقيه ياعسلها
منار بدلع وهي تحضنها : منوره بوجودك قموره
لميس : كل هذا الترحيب لمنار مو كأني كنت معها بالرياض
جنى : ههههههههههههه شفتي شلون عرفتيهم على حقيقتهم مايحبونك
وصايف تضرب جنى على كتفها : السكوت احيان نعمه
اديم تحضن لميس : حي الله لموووسه النامووسه
لميس بحيا لانها ماتمون على الكل : الله يحيك بس ماني ناموسه
اديم وهي تسلم عليها : ياااي
" وسلموا البنات على بعضهم والكل كان مبسوط واخيرا اكتمل العدد "
منار : لو اقولكم من جاء ماتصدقون
اديم : ميييييييييييييين
منار تغمز لأديم : يقووولون مخطوووووبه
اديم استحت : مناروه اعقلي لو ماجيتي احسن
منار : افاااااااااااااااااا
سهر : منوووره تراها تستحي
منار : عقبال ماتشوووفوني استحي
عبير : والله انك ماتستحين .. قوولي من جاء
منار : ههههههههه عبير اعترفي من تنتظرين
عبير : حبيبي شرقااااووي ما انتظر احد
غزل فتحت عيونها على الاخر : عبيررررررررررر تحبين من ورانا
عبير : هههههههههههه وانتي صدقتي بس ابعد الشبهه عني بس
سهر : يلا قولي منووره
منار : شخص ماتتوقعونه
البنات متحمسين : ميييييييييييييين
منار : مــــــــــــســــــــــــــاعـــــــــــــد
البنات : هههههههههههههههههه
لميس : اقول اعقلي عن اخووي وش شايفته
منار بضحكه : هههههههههههه شايفته مايحب سوالف بحر ومابحر يحب الشغل حتى زوجته مدري كيف راح يحبها
لميس : وش دخلك بزوجته
منار: بيقولها تعالي يالمستندات وروحي يالتقارير خخخخخخخخخخخ
لميس وكأنها معصبه : احلفي بس ..عقبال مايجيك واحد مجنون شغل
منار : اميييييييييييييييين بس يجي هو وانا انسيه اهله بعد
عبير : هههههههههههههههههههههههه انا ومنار بنتزوج بيوم واحد
منار : يووووووووه دقيقه بروح اجيب اغراضي من خالي تركي لايرميهم بالشارع الحين
غزل : يووووووووووه خالي تركي بروح اسلم عليه اجلسي وانا بروح اجيب الاغراض منه اوكي
منار : تسوين خير والله
غزل : دقي عليه خليه يجيبها عند الباب
" وراحت غزل علشان تجيب اغراض اختها وكانت تغني " نسيت الناس والدنيا وجيتك يكفيني عن العالم حنانك " ومندمجه بالاغنيه ومبسوطه على الجو وتغني وتمشي وشافته جاي وبيده الشنطه والاغراض ورايح للباب الرئيسي وراحت له تركض وتناديه ..

غزل :"خالوووووو تركي حنا هناااااااا
..:: ــــــــــــ
غزل وهي تقرب منه : خاااااااااااااالي اناديك وقف
ويوم وصلت عنده فتحت عيونها بصدمه وقرف : منصـــــــــــور هذا أنــــــــــــــــــــــت
منصور لف عليها : ايه انا عندك مانع
غزل وراصه سنونها: ماعندي شي
منصور رافع حاجب: وش فيك جايه هنا
غزل : ابي خالي تركي
منصور يحاول يستفزها : تبين تركي والا احد ثاني
لفت عنه بعصبيه : سخييييييييييييف ماتضحك
منصور: اذا انا سخيف انتي وش تطلعين
غزل : ماراح اضيع وقتي مع واحد مثلك عن اذنك
منصور: اقول هذي اغراض منار عطيها
غزل : ماعندك اسلوب احسن من كذا
منصور يبي يقهرها : مع اللي عندهم اسلوب يصير عندي اسلوب احسن من كذا بكثير والكل يحسدني عليه
غزل: ممكن تعطيني الاغراض
منصور: ممكن بس مره ثانيه ياليت ماتغنين صوتك نشاااااااز
" وحط الاغراض وخلاها بقهرها وراح وكان ودها تصرخ وتقوله اكررررررررررررررررررررررهك من قلب مدري على ايش شايف نفسه ليه يعاملني كذا مغرور وماعنده سالفه وراعي بنات اكرهه .. هذي بداية اليوم الله يستر كرهني حتى في البحر عكر علي مزاجي اوووريه انا له وراحت عند البنات وماحبت تتأخر علشان محد يشك بشي "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

عند الشباب

كان الجوو مره حماااااااااس والكل مبسوووط وجو البحر ومنظره كان اروع ونسمات الهوا اللي تخللها ريحة ال bar BQ الي بدوا فيه اول ماوصلوا لانهم كانوا جوعانين و ريحته اللي طغت على المكان بشكل مو طبيعي
..:: يلااااااا يامحمد عجل ماصار bar BQ بتذلنا فيه
محمد : طلوووووووووو شعندك مستعجل خلك ريلاكس
طلال : ياااااااااااااااااربي ماعطيتوا الا محمد يشوي هالبااااااااااارد
محمد : باااااااارد في عينك ... لاتخليني اشوي لي ولزوجتي وامي واخليك
طلال: هيهيهيييي ياشييييخ بس
بدر : ما اوصيك في الستيك ابي قطعه على كيف كيفك
محمد : تامر امر يا بو عبدالله
طلال : وليدووووووووووه قوم نلعب كوره شكلهم مطولييين
منصور: هييي وين بتروحون اقعدوا ساعدونا
طلال: شنسوي ؟ كل شي جاهز
منصور: من راح يسوي الكباب
وليد: ياسر اخوي بعد في غيره يعرف يضبطه
"ضحكوا الشباب عليه لانه ياسر يده كبيره وويضبط الكباب "
ياسر : زين زين الله يسامحك
بدر: ههههههههههه ماعليك امسحها بوجهي
طلال: ههههههههه الصلاه على النبي ميب يد عليك
ياسر مارد عليهم
وليد: يلا قووم نلعب
طلال : يلا
وقاموا الشباااااااااااب كلهم بحماااااااااااس وحيوووويه ونشاط
وقبل مايبدون لعب سمعوا صووووت يناديهم : لااا تتحمسوون مابقى شي على الغدا
وليد : والله ماعرفنا لك مره تقول تو الناس على الاكل ومره مابقى شي
محمد : مايمديكم تتحمسوووووووووون لان شوي وبناديكم
طلال بهمس لمنصور: اخوووك بيجنني يا انا ياهو
وليد : محمد بنلعب واذا خلص الاكل نادنا
محمد : اقعدوا ولايكثر هرج
طلال : تدري مافي اعند منك
فيصل : يااااجماعه خلاص ناكل ونقوم نلعب ترى كلنا بنلعب وكلنا متحمسين
منصور يصفر
"وبعدها قعدوا الشباب شوي الا ومحمد يامرهم بانهم يصلحون الصحون وهذي الاشياء "
.
.
.
من جهة ثانيه
اديم ورغد ولميس وبسمه اخذوا سلمان ودنو وراحوا يسبحونهم ويلعبونهم معاهم خدامه
وانقسموا عشان لايصير عددهم كبير..وبالنسبه للبنات الي باقي جلسوا قدام الشاليه
دنو : ابي اثبح ابي اثبح
بسمه : وكلبووس تعالي البسك المايو "وتأمر الخدامه " سليمه bring dano bikini
سلميه :اوكي مدام
"ولسبتها بسمه ولبست سلمان شورته "
اديم : وكلبوووش انا عليهم ياناااس
سلمان: دنو ثوفي لاتلوحين بعيد بعدين تموتين
دنو خافت : لالا مابي الوح بثبح بث هنا..وانتا بعد لاتلوح
سلمان : لاانا ردال ماخاف " لا اان رجال ماخاف"
رغد تضحك عليهم : يانااااااااااااسي its so cuuuuuuuuuute
اديم: من جد باكلهم انا
بسمه : هههههه يلايلا
"واخذتهم قدام المسبح ولبستهم الي يحطونهم باليدين عشان لايغرقون وعطتهم الخدامه العاب المسبح "

وقعدوا البزارين يسبحون ويلعبون والبنات جلسوا بالطاوله مقابلينهم ويرمون عليهم كلمات

رغد :so nice الاجواء هنا
اديم: زمان ماجينا هنا بس جينا اول مافتح
بسمه : اي من جد
.
.
.
من الجهة الثانيه

..:: سهر عاد تكفيييييييييين بس ابي اشوفه دقيقه لو تأخرنا اذبحيني
سهر : وربي انك رايقه بعدين لاحقين
..:: يوووووووووه ابي الحين اخاف بعدين ما اشوفه
سهر : ماشفتيه اليوم تشوفينه بكرا
بقهر: سهررررررر دوووووبه مافيني صبر لبكرا
سهر تبي تجننها : عبير لو ماتعقلين لا اروح اقوووله تعال في بنت بتذبحني عشانك
عبير : سهررررررررر ترا ما احبه بس ابي اشوفه بس
سهر وهي تغمز : علينااااااااااا عليناااااااااااا
عبير : خلااااص لاتقومين بشوف لي احد غيرك
سهر: يلا قووومي قوووومي
عبير : يااااااربي محلاااااااااااه
سهر مستغربه : يوووووووووووه انتي شفتيه
عبير : لا ماشفته بس اكيد حلووووو
سهر : ههههههههههههههه هبله
عبير : اسكتي اسكتي محد اهبل غيرك
سهر : عنااااااااااااااااااد ماراح اقوووووم
وقاممت عبيررر وتركض وطايره من الفرحه انها بتشوفه وراحت ناحية البحر يقالهم يتمشووون كانت متلثمه بالشيله ولابسه نظارات غزل عشان محد يعرفهاعشان تقدر تشوفه بدون مايحس عليها وسهر نفس الشي لابس نظارات اديم وكانت عبير تدور وتجول بعيونها ناحية الشباب تبي تشوووفه عيونها راحت يمين ماشافت غير طليل مع وليد عبير بقلبها " ماااالت عليهم بكل مكان طالعين بوجهي افففففففففف لفت وجهها بقهر "

عبير: سهررررررر وينه ماشفته انتي شفتيه
سهر وكانت عيونها على بدر : هممممممم وش قلتي
عبير : وينه ماشفته
سهر : مدري عنه حتى انا ماشفته
عبير : اففففففففففففففففففف ياربي
سهر : انتظري وش فيك مستعجله انتظري
عبير : ياااااااااااربي طيب
ورجعت سهر لعالمها وعالمه كان كاشخ لابس شورت اورنج وابيض وتي شيرت كت ابيض وكاب اورنج ونظارات شمسيه لونها ابيض ماركة ( ارماني ) وكان داخل مزاجها بقووووووووه " اشتقت له يااااااااربي مدري لازم اكلمه لان شكله من جد معصب وزعلان بقوه بس اخاف يصدني لكن انا احبه ومشتاقه له ومقدر استغني عنه وشكله ماراح يراضيني لازم انا ابدا بهالخطوه لكن غروري مايسمح لي اوووووووووووف ياشينها من حاله وش اسووووي مافي حل غير اني .... وقطع عليها سرحانها "
..:: حي الله هالزين
عبير غيرت صوتها : الله يحيك اخوي
وانتبه على سهر : هلااا بالقمر الثاني
سهر : ________
مد الورقه اللي فيها الرقم ومشى عنهم
قالت عبير وهي كاتمه الضحكه : الحين بدق عليك طيييييييييب
ابتسم لها وراح بعيد شوي عنهم عشان يدق عليها ويشوفها
عبير: عطيني مووباااايلك
سهر :وش بتسوووين يالمجنونه
عبير : علشان يتأدب tanagers من قلب
سهر : هههههههههههههههه يلا نبي نضحك
وعطتها الجوال ودقت عليه ورد من اول رنه
..:: حي الله هالصوت
عبير وفيها الضحكه بس مغيره صوتها : الله يحيك
..:: كيفك
عبير بدلع : بخير بشووفتك لاني قبلك ماكنت بخير
..:: دوووم بخير بشووفتي
عبير : انت شخبارك
..:: انا من شفت هالاقمار قدامي وانا بخير
عبير بضحكه : هههههه ترا اغار منها
..:: فديت اللي يغارون
وهو مستحي : يووووه تغارين على
عبير بضحكه مكتومه : ايه لانك مزيوووون
.... : خلاص صاحبتك بعطيها ولد عمي
عبير رجعت صوتها : اااااااااااخ ياوليدوه يا tanagers انت وولد عمك
وليد وهو فاااااااااااتح عيونه : عــــــــــبــــيــــــــــــــروووووووووه
عبير ماسكه ضحكتها : أأأأأأه ياقليل الحيا تغازل ها ان ماقلت لياااسر ياجعلك الماحي توك واصل وتغازل
وليد وهو متجهه ناحيتهم : تعااااااااااااالي تعاااااااااااالي انتي وهاللي معك
عبير: لا تنسى تراااااااااااانا الاقمااااااااااااااار
وليد وهو معصب : القمر وين وانتوا وين
سهر : انت قلت ان حنا اقماااااااار
وليد : كنت اعمى
سهر : عاد وينه ولد عمك اللي بتعطيني اياه
وليد : سهيررر قووومي عن وجهى لا اذبحك انتي وهي
سهر : هههههههههههههههههه ترا صرخه وحده لياااااااااااسر تروح فيها
وليد : جربي وماتلوووومين الا نفسك
سهر : خلنا بحالنا والا والله بناديه
وليد وهو وده يذبحهم : قوووموووا ادخلوا احسن لكم
سهربدلع : ليه لو جلسنا بتغازلنا مره ثانيه
وليد : عبير خذيها عن وجهي
عبير بدلع هي الثانيه : شو بيك حبيب البي
"وليد عصب ومشى عنهم وفقعوا ضحك عليه وبنفس الوقت خايف يقولون عليه لان عبير ماحد يفلها على طول تنفلت"
سهر : عبيرررررقومي بس مافي امل تشوفينه خليه بعدين نطلع كلنا
عبير : اصبررري شووي
سهر : والله قووومي اصلا اكيييد الغدا خلص
عبيربقهر: يالله قوووومي مشينا
وقامو يمشون وعبير ماودها تقوووم ودها تجلس تنتظره بس قامت عشان سهر
وشوووي وتسمع سهر صوت صرخه : ســــــــــهـــــــــــر
سهر خافت : عبير وش فيك
عبير : هذا هوووو هذا هوووو
سهر وودها تذبحها لانها خافت عليها من جد : عبيررررررررررررر ياشينك بس
عبير طنشتها ولفت تتأملها " يااااااااازينه فديته ياااحلو الشورت البيج عليك مع هالتيشيرت الكحلي صاير عليك رووووعه "
عبير: سهر سهرررررررررر
سهر : نـــــعــم
عبير: شوفي شعررررررررره اول مره انتبه له
سهر : وطيب
عبير : وشو طيب شوفيه يجنن
سهر: لا عادي فيه ازيم
عبير بنظره : سكوتك ازين
"وجلست عبير تناااظره بفرحه واخيرا واخيرا يا عبير شفتيه وارتحتي وارتاح قلبك فديته ينااااااس يهبلل يسحر اخ منه " ورجعوا بعدها
*
**
*

----------


## منى قلبي

في هالوقت اتصلوا على اديم والي معها عشان يجون حق الغدا وتجمعت العايله بالشاليهين الي استأجروهم وحطوا الغدا
جنى : احلفي بس انتي وهي اكل راح اكل لو تطيرون
غزل : ماراح نعطيك تاكلين لانك دوووبه ولازم تسوين رجيم
جنى : غزيلوووووه هاتي الصحن لا اكلك انتي واللي معك
وصايف : لا غزل لاتعطينها
غزل تسوي انها خافت : اديم خذي الصحن اختكم وحش تراها
جنى : عيدي ماسمعت
غزل : سلامتك بس بعطي الصحن اديم وهي تتصرف
وتروح جنى وتوقف عند اديم تنتظرهم يعطونها صحنها وماتبي غيره لانها كانت حاطه لها من كل شي دبل
وتمد غزل الصحن حق لميس
جنى : اه يالنصابه انتي وهي
اديم : تبين روحي جيبي لك ثاني
جنى : وش تبين الحريم يقولون توها حاطه لها امداها خلصته
اديم : هههههههههههههه اجل مافي لك اكل
وتدخل عليهم سهروعبير
عبير وتخفي انها مبسوطه : يوووووووووووووووه اصواتك واصله برا
غزل : اهلا وسهلا ... وين كنتوا حضرات اخواتي الخاينات
نجود علشان تطفشها : عااااااااادي يتمشون فيها شي والا ممنوع
عبيرحبت تلطف الجو: فااااااااااااااااتكم وربي لما نخلص لازم نطلع لايفوتكم الجوووو رووووووووعه يهبل يجنن كل شي عليه لايق " وانتبهت لنفسها " لااايقه عليه الامواج والغروب
اديم : عبير هيهي ماقلنا لك قولي لننا موضوع تعبيرعن البحر
سهر تتفحص الطاوله : وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو يمييي
جنى : شفتوا موووووووو بس انا عطوني والله بطني يعورني جوعانه
بسمه : كل الاكل اللي اكلتيه وجوعانه
جنى : يادوبه ماكلت شي غير شوكلت وتشيبس وو
نجود : اسكتي بس لو تعددنينهم ماتخلصين
جنى : ياااااربي وش فيكم علي شكلكم تغارون
نجود : امحق بس من زينك
سهر : عطوها الصحن لتنجن علينا
عبير : يلا سهر تعالي نجيب لنا اكل من عند الحريم
وراحوا يجيبون الاكل
*
**
*
بعدها بساعه

قاموا الشباب يلعبون كوره وانقسموا فريقين ::

الفريق الأول (ايطاليا )
الكابتن : مــــساااااااااعد
مشاري _طلال _ياسر _تركي ( عم مساعد ) _محمد

الفريق الثاني ( فرنسا )
الكابتن : فيــــــــــصـــــــل
مازن _فواز _بدر_وليد _منصور

.
.
تــــــــرن تـــــــــــــــرن
..::هلا دلبوو
..:: هلاا وغلا بكل الغلا وحشتيني
..:: وانت اكثر
..:: اقول نجووتي حنا بنلعب كوره تعالوا شوفونا
نجوى : مدري بشوف على البنات
محمد : فديتك انا يلا بسرعه راح نبدا
نجوى : اوكي الغلا باي
محمد : بااي
" وسكرت "
نجوى : بنات يلاااااااا حماس برا يلعبون كوووره
نجود : احلللللللللللللللللللللللفي وناسه يلا مشينا
نجوى :يلا لا تتأخرون تو حمود يقول انهم راح يبدون لعب
بسمه بخاطرها " ماودي اروح "
بسمه : انا بقعد مع الحريم يمكن يحتاجون شي
سهر: بسوم يلا عاد
بسمه بأبتسامه : لاعادي روحوا شعليكم انا بقعد مع امي
جنى : يلا قوموا ياليييييييييييييييت لو نلعب بعد
اديم : ههههههههههههههههههه خلاص اذا خلصوا حنا نلعب
" وطلعوا البنات علشان يشجعونهم وقعدوا قدام الطاولات الي قدام الشاليه حقهم والشباب مو بعيدين عنهم مرره بس يشوفون بعض "
..:: طلااااااااااال
طلال لف عليها : عيونه
..:: هههههههههه مالت
طلال:ههههههههههههههه وش عندك ياام كشه
..:: كشه بعينك انا عمتك الانسه عبير
طلال وهو يقرب من عندهم : وش تبين
عبير : وليدووه وينه ما اشوفه
طلال : مدري عنه توه كان هنا
عبير : ههههههههه اكيد يغازل
طلال ويسوي انه مستغرب : وليييد يغازل ما اصدق هو مايغازل اصلا
صوت حس بالغيره من بعيد : طلااااااااال يلا بنلعب
طلال : ثواني فيصل وجايك
فيصل وصدق عصب عليه : وش عندك عند البنات يلا تعاااااااال
طلال : يلا يلا هالانسان اذا عصب الله يعينا عليه
عبير :هههههههههههههههههه " وهي بينها وبين نفسها فديته حتى وهو معصب "
عبير بفكره شيطانيه : طلوووووووول
طلال : وش تبين
عبير : انت باي فريق
طلال : ايطاليا
عبير : زين من معك
طلال : ههههههههه معي الفاشلين لا ومو كافيهم انهم فاشلين يبوني حارس بعد
عبير : هههههههههههههههههههه طيب منهم
طلال : الله يسلمك كبتنا مساعد ومعنا مشاري وياسر وتركي ومحمد

عبير : ههههههههههههههههه بقوووووووه فاشل " وبخاطرها لان فيصل مو فيه " خلاص انا بشجع فرنسا
وقطع عليهم صوت اديم: بنات انا رايحه اجيب بيبسي في حد يبي
نجوى: جيبي الي تقدرين تحملينه معك
لف عليها طلال وعرفها من صوتها الي صار يميزه من بين الكل من كثر ما يتردد في اذنه لف وناظرها ورجع نظره على عبير لانه مايبي يفكر في شي حاليا غير الوناسه
طلال : روووووووووووحي زين يلا بروح ينادوني
عبير وتلف على سهر : خلاص سهوووره فرنسا انا وانتي
سهر "عشان بدر فيه " : حتى انا فرنسااااااااااااااا عشان منصور
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

*ياسر وهو يركض : محمد خل الكووره عندك
محمد : don’t worry
ياسر بتفاؤل : المرمى قدامك
والبنات صراخ وتشجيع حتى نجوى انهبلت معهم
نجوى : يلاااااااااااااااا حموووووووووووووود يلاااااااااااااااااا
سهر : هي هي انتي عقلي ويارب مايجيب هدف
نجوى : ترااااااااااااااه اخوك شجعيه
سهر : انا مع منصور
نجوى : يا قو قلبك بس
وشوي وتسمع صرااااااااخهم وتصرخ : قووووووووووووووووووول حمود طلع قوي والله
غزل : ترا الصرخه مو للقول لان فواز قطعها
نجوى :ياكرهي لفواز
سهر وفيها الضحكه : ههههههههههه تراه اخوك
نجوى : اسكتي بس
سهر: ياقو قلبك
نجوى ناظرتها
سهر تطلع لسانها :هههههههههه وحده بووحده
نجوى : شوفيهم والله ان حمود يهبل
سهر : ويجنن بعد وحنا امقلنا شي
نجوى : انا وش مجلسني معكم يالمزعجين بروح عند بسمه اعقل بنت شفتها يالمهابيل
..: قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
..:: يهووووووووووووووو عاااااااااااااااااااااااااش يسووووووووووووووور
وقام طلال يرقص مبسووووووووط :: الله يا يا سر يا فن وطرب على خصومك وش معنى اللعب
ويلف على البنات ويرقص " العب العب ماعليك ..والله ياطلووو ياطلووو يافن وطرب "
مشاري : هههههههههههههه غيروا حارسكم النايم
وليد : ما نايم الا انتوا بس كنت احك راسي وجبتوه يعني بالصدفه مو مهاره هع هع
غزل بصوت عالي : فدييــــــــت اخوووووووووي ارقص ارقص
وسمعها منصور " اخ بس اوريها تبي تقهرني "
وكملوا لعبهم هجوم ودفاع

جنى بصوت واطي: اقول وصايف منهو هذا اللي يلعب اللي لابس شورت هاواي
وصايف : هممممممممم على ما اتوقع انه خال غزل تركي
جنى : تصدقين مررررررررره مزيون
وصايف : مدري عااادي
جنى : شوفيه والله حلو
وصايف : حلووو ماعليه بس عيال عمي عبدالله ازين
..:: منهوووووو اللي حلووو وماعليه
وصايف: هههههههههههه نجووود
نجود : يلا اعترفوا
جنى : هذا خال غزل ايش رايك فيه
نجود : اهاااااااااااا حلوووووووو على قولتكم
نجود بينها وبين نفسها " كلمه حلو شوي عليه انا لازم الفت انتباهه لاززززززززم "

*
*
*
**الساعه 4:15
في البلكونه حقت الشاليه

..:: اوووووووووووووه وش هالزين اللي وصل
..:: لا داعي لا داعي لاحد يقوم
.. هههههههههههههههه نويف صاير مثل البنات جالس تدلع
نايف : ههههههههه هلا فواز
ويقوم فواز يسلم عليه : هلااا وغلا تو مانور الشاليه
نايف بخجل: تسلم والله منور بوجودكم
فواز : يلا قوم نروح داخل
نايف : خلنا هنا شوووي الجو يكفي
فواز : والله واخيرا شفناك وبنجلس معك
نايف : هههههههههههههههه لاتفرح على الفجر برجع
فواز : افاااااااااااا بس ليه عاد
نايف : عندي شغل
فواز : وش شغله عااااااااااااد حرام عليك يعني مانشوفك
نايف : هههههههههههه امزح معك بجلس معكم الويكند احد يشوف هالبحر ويخليه
فواز : وانت الصادق راحه نفسيه مو طبيعيه
نايف : اجل كيف امور الخطبه
فواز : والله مدري عن شي لا تسألني
نايف : هههههههههه كل هذا حيا ماتوقعتك تستحي وترتبك بعد
فواز : هههههههههه هذي خطبه مو شي عادي..
نايف : باااااااين انها خطبه اشوفك جالس لحالك..
فواز : نوووويف اسكت عني هههههههههه
ولف نايف الناحيه الثانيه وشاف الشباب يلعبون
نايف : بروح اسلم على امي وخالاتي وبرجع تقوم معي
فواز : لا لا روح لحالك
نايف يغمز : قوم يمكن تلمح زوجة المستقبل
فواز يضربه : قووووووم عني لا اذبحك قوووووووووووم
نايف وهو قايم وبغمزه : اذا رجعت بتفااااااااااااااهم معك
فواز: لاتتأخر الشباب بيركبون جيتسكي يلا
نايف: اوكي
"نايف طبعا ماطول عند الحريم لانه يستحي سلم على الي حلال عليه والباقي رمى السلام عليهم وراح لفواز وراحوا ثنينهم لعند الشباب كانوا بيركيون جيتسكي "

نايف يعلي صوته : heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyo guys
الشباب انبسطوا بشوفته : هلاوالله
منصور: المهلي مايولي ياحييييييييهم
نايف: الله يحيك ويبقيك
"وسلم على باقي الشباب "
نايف: اجل ناوين تركبون بدوني
طلال: عاد انا حلفت عليهم قلت لهم ماتركبون قبل لايجي نايف ولاطاعوني
"الشباب ضحكوا عليه وعلى نصبه ونايف كان داري"
نايف: هههههههههه فيك الخير والله
طلال: طيب يلا لاتغرب الشمس
"وهذي بعذ الصور"

.
.
الساعه 6:00
"مافي احلى من هالوقت اطلع اتمشى.. فيه البنات داخل.. بعض الشباب كانوا رايحين لعند الاوتيل لانه فيه كوفي وقعدات وراحوا هناك حتى وقت العشا ..وشافت انه الوقت الي تاخذ راحتها فيه"

..:: نجود وين رايحه
نجود : يووووووووه بسمه .. بروح اتمشى شوي برا
بسمه : بلبسك هذا
نجود : وش فيه لبسي
بسمه : ماينفع .. لو شافك احد من الشباب
نجود : بسمه ترا ماراح اروح بعيد عند الباب بس وعلي عباتي بعد
بسمه : ما كأنها عليك .. سيقانك طالعه
نجوود : اووف يسمه وش تبين
بسمه : ابييك تنتبهين على نفسك
نجود : وش شايفتني مسوووويه .. بسمه لا تخربين مزاجي خليني كذا مبسوطه وبطلع اشوم هوا بس وهذي عبايتي نزلتها
" وراحت عنها "
*
*
*
**علمتني وشلون احب
علمني كيف انســــــــــى
يابحر ضايع فيـــــــه
الشط والمرســـــــــــــى
علمتني وشلون احن
علمني كيف اقســـــــــى
" كان فواز جالس لحاله لانه ماراح معهم.. واستغل الفرصه يقعد لحاله و يتذكر محبوبته اللي عطاها قلبه لكنها خانت هالقلب مو قادر ينساها صدق انه خطب لكن قلبه متعلق بالانانيه اللي ماتهتم الا لنفسها على قد ماجرحته لكنه يحبها مو متخيل الوضع بزواجه من وحده ثانيه اهله اختاروها له لكنه راح يحاول يتقبل الوضع ومايدري ايش الايام مخبيه له .. حب قديم مو قادر ينساه .. وزواج من اختيار الاهل .. حاول انه يرفض الزواج لكن ماباليد حيله .. والله يعينه على الجاي .. جلس يتخيل كيف طبع اللي راح ياخذها عمره ماسأل اهله عنها ولا خطر في باله اصلا انه يجيب طاريها قدامهم بس نجوى تمدحها وتقول انها طيبه .. مافي حل اخر غير اني اتقبلها هي مالها ذنب علشان احقد عليها لكن .... يارب انك تسهل .. وتكتب اللي فيه الخير .. اهم شي عندي فرحة امي واخواني .. وانا مابي غير كذا بعد.."
*
*
**

----------


## منى قلبي

**كانت تمشي على البحر لكن بمكان قريب من الشاليه حقهم "
واحد بصوت عالي..:: وش في هالزين رايح راجع
الثاني : القمر بكبره يمشي قدامي انا ما اتحمل كذا
" طنشتهم وماردت عليهم وكملت طريقها "
الاول يغني : ياارض احفظي ماعليك حبيب قلبي حضر يارض احفظي ماعليك اليوم طالع قمر
الثاني يغني معه : ياعيني عالابتسامه تمشي وسهامك تصيب اللي يشوفك يقول يابخت راعي النصيب
الاول : اقووول حمووود هالغزال داخل مزاجي مره
اثاني بصوووت عالي : حسوا ياناااااااااااااااس ذبحتونا
" لفت عليه وعطته نظره بمعنى اسكت "
الاول : يالبى هالعيون
ردت عليه : لو سمحت اسكت عني
الثاني : هي انتي ياللي تبين تسكتيني على بالك انك في بيتكم
ردت : مو شغلك زين
رد عليها : الا شغلي ونص مثل ما انتي ماخذه راحتك وتتمشين انا بعد باخذ راحتي بالكلام
ردت عليه بعصبيه : انت ايش تبي مني بالضبط خلني بحالي
رد عليها : انا ابيك انتي
ردت عليه : انت قليل ادب
" خافت وماعرفت ايش تسوي لكنها قررت تمشي بعيد عنهم .. وسمعته يناديها لكنها طنشته ومشت عنه وهو ماخلها بحالها وتوه بيمسك يدها الا يد ثانيه مسكته "
*
*
الساعه 7:30
..:: اقول جنى
جنى : هااااه وش تبين ياغزيلوووه
غزل : يووووووه حتى ماعرف اقول وش ابي اذا كلمتيني كذا
جنى : لاتدلعين اخلصي وش عندك
غزل : همممممممم ابي ايس كريم
جنى : وش قالوا لك عني ثلاجه
غزل : يادووووووبه كنت ابي اجيب لك معي
جنى : ايه ولا عليك امر
غزل ياصبري عليها هالبنت وبأبتسامه من ورا خاطرها : يعني ياحلوه بما انك اصغر وحده المفروض انتي تقومين تجيبين لنا مو
..:: وش بتجييييبين لك
غزل : مشتهيه ايس كريم بس الشباب داخل عند الحريم وما نقدر نمر
جنى : ههههههههههههه وناسه تعالوا نشوف هبالهم
وصايف : اقول اركدي يا اختي العزيزه
غزل : انا احس انها حاطه عينها على واحد
جنى وهي تضرب غزل : اخاف احط عيني على احد ويروح مني واصير عاشقه بدون عشيق
وصايف : انجنيييييييتي شكلك..توك على هالكلام
غزل : لازم تفحصون عليها شكل عقلها مو معها
وصايف : بدر وصل صح
غزل : ايه وصل
فزت على اسمه : وصل والله
جنى وتغمز : وصاااااااايف وش عندك تسألين عن بدر اعترفي
وصايف : سؤال بريء وربي
جنى : الحمدلله كل شي باين شفتوا بعيونكم من اللي حاطه عينها على واحد
"سهر حست بالغيره بس سكتت وماقدرت تقول شي "
جنى : قووومي روحي شوفي حبيب الغفله تطمني عليه
وصايف اللي عصبت : جنوووووووووووه والله لو ماتسكتين ماتلومين الا نفسك
جنى تغني تبي تقهر وصايف : مره بدر ومره قمر ومره هلال
" وصايف سكتت عشان تقهرها "
غزل : منار قولي لاحد يجيب لنا الايس كريم
منار : اقول لمين تكفين
غزل : روحي لنايف قولي له
منار : ليه ماتقومين انتي .. يانروح انا وانتي يا اما نجلس
غزل : امري لله قووومي
" وراحوا عشان يقولون لاحد يجيب لهم وطلعوا من باب الشاليه "
منار :هذا مازن صح تعالي بخليه يجيب لنا
غزل : اوكي يلا
منار تعلي صوتها: مااااااااااااااااازن
مازن من سمع الصوت وهو في خاطره " ياربي اشتقت لهالصوت " : هلااااااا منار
منار تهمس لغزل : في رجال معه منهو
" لفت غزل علشان تعرف مين " اووووووووف هذا بكل مكان طالع لي " وعطته نظره وهو انتبه لها وحب يقهرها "
..:: هلااااااااااا مناروووووووه الدبه
منار استحت وماعرفت شتقول : منصوووووووور اركد عني تراني عقلت
منصور : والله من زمان عن رجتك شخبارك
منار : هههههه والله بخير انت شلونك
منصور : دامك بخير انا بخير
مازن وده يذبح هالاثنين وحب يقطع عليهم : ايوه منار وش بغيتي
منار : نبي الايس كريم
منصور : ماطلبتي كم مناااااار عندنا بالدنيا وحده وتامر امر
منار متعوده على اسلوبه : هههههههههه نبي للكل ترا
منصور : حاضرين اوامر ثانيه بعد
منار : سلامتك
منصور : الله يسلمك.. "وبحاجب مرفوع لغزل " وانتي ياغزل ماتبين شي
غزل بعصبيه : لا شكرا
منصور : فكري يمكن تبين شي
غزل وهي اوردي متنرفزه منه : يووووووووه قلت لك مابي ماتفهم
منار: يوووه غزل وش فيك عصبتي مو انتي اللي ساحبتني تبين ايس كريم
منصور : هذا جزاتي اسال وش تبين تقومين تعصبين علي صدق ان ماعندك ذوق
غزل وصبرها بينفذ منها: منصور انا ماقلت لك شي
مازن استغرب الوضع اول مره يمر عليه
مازن يبي يهدي الوضع : خلاص ياجماعه ماصار شي كل هذا على ايس كريم
غزل بهمس : محد يكرهني في الايس كريم غيره
ومحد سمعها غير منصور ومنار
منصور وهو معصب عليها : يلا مازن مشينا
مازن بخاطره " يكووون احسن لاني ما احب اشوف منار تمون على احد غيري" : يلا اوكي
" وراحو عنهم "
*
*
بصوت باكي..:: والله ماسويت شي
..:: كل هاللي صار قدامي وماسويتي شي
..:: فواز والله ماسويت شي كنت اتمشى
فواز وشوي ويفقد اعصابه : لو انك كنتي تتمشين بس مامشيتي قدامهم
بإرتباك..:: والله مو قصدي
فواز : نجود خليني محترمك قصدك والا موقصدك وانتي جالسه تستعرضين مابقى مكياج ماحطيتيه ماكنك رايحه شاليه
نجود بعصبيه من بعد كلامه : شوف انت مالك دخل فيني
فواز وده يذبحها : لي دخل ونص .. انتي شفتي اللي صار وانه كان ناوي يمسك يدك
نجود : لو شو ماصار ماترفع صوتك علي .. انت فااااااااااهم
فواز مو قادر يمسك نفسه : لا وطاقتها سوالف معهم بعد .. شفتيهم تمادوا كان دخلتي بس انتي عاجبك الوضع
نجود : عاجبني والا مو عاجبني هذا شي يخصني انا و..
قاطعها فواز وهو معلي صوته عليها : روحي داخل وان شفتك مره ثانيه كذا مالك الا الكف يسنعك فاهمه .. والبسي لبس مثل البنات مو هالسيقان طالعه والعبايه مالها داعي ترا لو تشيلينها مايفرق .. عن اذنك
" مشى وخلى نجود وهو متنرفز منها لانها تستفزه بس لازم يتعدل حال هالبنت من اول ماجاوا الشاليه وهو ملاحظها وهالوضع ماينسكت عليه وكان وده يضربها لكنه تعوذ من ابليس .. على طول جا في باله اديم ...لاتكون اديم مثل طبعها لاااااا انا مابي كذا .. وجالس وهو متضايق منها .. اخ بس الله يستر على بناتنا وعليها "
*
*
]*

----------


## منى قلبي

*الساعه 8:15

كان الجو عند البنات هادي سوالف بسيطه
غزل قامت من محلها وجلست قريب وصايف
غزل بصوت واطي لوصايف: وصايف خلينا نطلع برا شوي
وصايف بأستغراب :ليه
غزل: في شي بقولك عليه
وصايف : هممم اوكي
غزل: بس مانبي حد معنا
وصايف رفعت حاجب : اوكي
"قاموا وصايف وغزل مع بعض مما خلاهم بنتبهون لهم"
سهر: بنات وين بتروحون
غزل بكلمه يعني سيكرت : عندي سالفه بقولها لوصايف وبنرجع
"وكملوا طريقهم مما خلى البنات يسكتون ولايزودونها معهم ... وهم طالعين صادفتهم نجود وهي تنفض الرمل الي بعبايتها ومانتهب لهم وصدمت بغزل "
نجود بعصبيه: ماتشوفين
غزل رفعت حاجبها: تراك انتي ماشيه ومغمضه عيونك
نجود: اوووووه عطيني مقفاك
"وصايف عقدت حواجبها وكملوا طريقهم"
وصايف: شيالفتكم انتوا
غزل: انا ادري عنها ذي مسكينه اختها بسمه
"وصايف ماحبت تتدخل وكملوا طريقهم وهم ساكتين وقعدوا قدام البحر وكان الشاليه هادي مافيه الا صوت امواج البحر وصوت الداينيق بس كان بعيد منهم "
"بعد ماجلسوا "

وصايف: همممم
غزل كانت خايفه تسألها وتعصب وصايف وتقول لها مو شغلك
غزل: همممممم
وصايف: هههههه لاوالله احلفي
غزل: ههههههه طيب طيب بحكي
وصايف: يلا
غزل ونزلت عيونها تلعب بأصابعها : وصايف ليه ماجت العنود العزيمه يوم الخميس؟
وصايف توترت ولفت وجهها ناحية البحر: هاه اي كانت معزومه
غزل: وصايف خلي عنك تراي عارفه
وصايف انفعلت : وشو تعرفين
غزل: مو مهم الي اعرفه .. بس الي ابي اعرف منك سالفتك مع العنود
وصايف: اول مين قالك انه في سالفه بيني وبينها
غزل: لاني استغربت اكثر وحده فاضحتنا عليها وتعزينها ولاعزمتيها ويوم سألت اديم قالت لي انو ماتدري وش سالفتك معها وجنى بعد قالت انها ملاحظتك انك ماتمسين مع العنود بالمدرسه
وصايف تضايقت يعني خواتها عارفين ولاسألوها وغزل وهي بنت عمها عرفت
غزل بهدوء: وصايف عادي قولي والله ماي بقايله لحد
وصايف: هاه لاعادي اصلا انتيهنا من السالفه
غزل: طيب خاطري اعرفها اذا ماعندك مانع
وصايف ناظررت فيها شوي ولفت من جديد وقالت وهي تلعب بيدينها : مافي شي بس كل الي صار انها خانتني ياغزل
غزل اخترعت : خانتك ؟؟ كيف
وصايف: كل الي صار .. طبعا انتي عارفه والكل عارف علاقتي معها شلون قويه .. وشلون عطيتها ثقتي الي ماتستاهلها واقولها كل شي حتى لوظفري انكسر اقولها .. وهي كاتمه اسراري كل شي عني تعرفه .. وانا كمان كل شي عنها اعرفه ..وهي مثل ماقالت لي انها تحب ولد عمها ومدري وشو وتقولي قصصها معه وانا ماكنت اقول شي انه عادي ولد عمها ومستحيل يضرها ..و هذا الي تقول ولد عمها ويخاف عليها اخذ ارقامنا كلنا منها وقعد يدق علينا ومدري وشو ولمن نقول لها تقول انا ماعرف الرقم وانا كنت حاسه انه هو ولد عمها لانها مره قالت لي انها تحب رقم 48 لانه اخر رقمين من رقم جواله .. والرقم الي يدقدق علينا نهايته 48 .. وانا اصلا كنت الاحظ عليها اشياء وماكنت اقول... المهم طلع بالنهايه مو ولد عمها طلع خويها
غزل: من جدددددددددددك .. العنود تغازل يعني
وصايف وقلبها متقطع : اي
غزل: حقيررره ..كملي
وصاايف : والله مافيني احكي بس هذا خويها ضرنا كلنا قام يلحقنا لبيوتنا وكنا نسكت يدق على جوالاتنا ونسكت وعلى بيوتنا ونسكت كمان .. ماصارت حاله وانتي عارفه اهالينا لو عرفت ان عندنا صديقه مثل هذي الاشكال وش بيسوون فينا .. وقلنا نجيبها من نهايتها وانهينا كل شي بينا
غزل ماحبت تضايق وصايف اكثر ولاتعرف اسلالفه فيها عيال بس قالت : اهاااااااا
وصايف: تكفين لايطلع منك انا حتى خواتي ماقلت لهم
غزل بأبتسامه : دونت ووري .. بس ماتخيلت السالفه كذا
وصايف: واكثر بس مابي احكي اكثر
غزل: تتوقعونها تضركم الحين
وصايف: والله ماندري عنها بس كل الي نقدر نسوي سويناه قطعنا علاقتنا فيها نهائيا واذا صار شي بقول لامي
غزل: اي احسن لك المفروض من البدايه قلتي لخالتي
وصايف: خفت امي كل شي تقول لفيصل وانتي تعرفين فيصل اذا عصب
غزل: اي والله .. لابس انتي ماغلطتي ولاسويتي شي "وابتسمت "
وصايف: خليها على ربك .."وتغير المود " ماودك نرجع
غزل: هههههه لاعجبني الجو كذا بدون ازعاج
وصايف تقول: اقول قومي لا تتريمسين علي انا توي على هذي الاشياء
غزل: ههههههههه امحححق بس يلا
"ورجعوا لعند البنات وطبعا هبلوا فيهم "
.
.
.
**بعد فتره
9:30
الخدم جهزوا كل شي للعيال عشان يشوون للعشاء والعيال قعدوا قدام الطاولات الي قبال شاليه الحريم والشوايه قدامهم وكل شي مجهز على الطاوله البنات استغلوا الفرص وراحوا جلسوا مع الحريم والباب مفتوح والستاره مسكرينها لكن يطيرها الهوا

جنى: اقول يمه وخروهم بس خلونا حنا نشوي الغدا والله ماينوكل
رغد: ههههههههههه اي والله
سهر: تهقون نسويها
بسمه : اقول اقعدوا لاياكلونكم بألسنتهم
سهر: هههههههههه اي والله
غزل: والله لو نبي قمنا بس مافينا حيل
نجود: احكي عن نفسك
غزل ماحبت تبين انها قالت شي : وش تبون اكثر من انهم يخدمونكم
ام رغد : اي والله
سهر: ماما كلمتي بابا دق عليك
ام محمد : اي كان يسأل اذا بنام هنا ولالا
سهر: اهاا
ام رغد: والله احسن شي سويتوه.. اجواء تاخذ العقل
رغد : من جد مررره كووول
ام فيصل : امي ديومه قومي قولي للخدم يرتبون الغرفه الثانيه عشان بعد العشاء نروحها ونلاقيها نظيفه
ام فواز: الا اديم ماسمعنا صوتك
اديم استحت وماعرفت شتقول
جنى ببراءه: اصلا لو تحكي انا اقطع لسانها مو كافي زوج وهذا هي بتاخذه
"ااديم استحت وقامت"
"والبنات يضحكون على جنى "
ام رغد : هههههههههههه جنى تبين تعرسين
جنى استحت : هههههه لامابي شدعوى
وصايف: يبي له قص لسانها
جنى بنظره لوصايف: لاوالله خوفتيني
وصايف: هههههه جنوو عيب عليك
جنى استحت : تيب تيب
رغد: جنو بسرعه تستحي
جنى: لاوالله احلفي عشان اثدقك
رغد تفشلت : ههههههههههه
جنى طلعت لسانها لها وبس
......: ياولـــد
عبير: اوب اوب "وتعلي صوتها " والله وعرفنا الذوق ياطلييل
طلال دخل : امي شوفيها
عبير: ههههههه "وبدلع " ياربيه ياماما
طلال طنشها عشانه يستحي من ام رغد : امي وين الخدم
ام فواز : هناك والله تونا ارسلنا عليهم ينظفون الغرف
طلال: الله يهيدكم الحين حنا محتاسين برا "وراح ماشي للمطبخ وبوجهه اديم "
اديم خافت وتلثمت وكانت واقفه عند الباب وكانت تبي ترجع للمطبخ
طلال عرفها : لو سمحتي نادي وحده من الخدم تجيب الملح
اديم : ان شاء الله "وهي على بالها بيروح "
"وطلال بخاطره ياربي مسوي نفسها بريئه ااااخ منكم يالبنات "
طلال: يلا بسرعه
اديم استغربت ذا ليش يتكلم كذا خلاص فهمنا يبي ملح راح يجيبونه : طيب "وتأففت بداخلها .. اذا انت كذا كيف اخوك "
"طلال لف ومشى عنها وبعدها قالت اديم لهم ورجعت لصاله "
"اول ماقبلت اديم قامت ام فواز ترحب فيها.. اوديم تعبت من كثر ماتجامل وتحس فكينها مو قادرين يتحركون ويجاملون اكثر "
سهر حست على اديم : عمتي تراها تستحي
ام فواز: خليني اتحلى عليها
سهر: ههههههه طيب مو قدام العالم ياخاله تستحي والله شوفي خدودها
ام فواز: ياحي البنات الي يستحون والله
"اديم بخاطرها : طيب فهمنا ..وبنفس الوقت محتاره ولاهي عارفه شتسوي"
ام محمد : اي والله البنات شكثرهم مالوم طلال يوم يقول من وين بتلقون لهم
"ضحكوا البنات"
ام محمد : قوموا شموا هوا برا جاين تجلسون تحتنا ووقت الشعاء نرسل حد يناديكم
رغد: اي والله بنات يلا قوموا
"نجود لفت عليها وبخاطرها وش معنى مايكلمها هي او يهاوشها هذا هي تمشي معنا وطرحه على شعرها مو حاطه .. مغرور انسان "


.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*عند الشباب
"كانوا قاعدين برا والاكل وكل شي عندهم وسلمان ودنو يلعبون برا بالكوره جنبهم "
......: اااااااح بسكم صدعتوا براسي اااااح
طلال ووليد : هههههههههههههه
"كانوا يضحكون على فواز الي لسعته الشوايه "
منصور وفيه الضحكه : هذا جزاه قاعد يشوي لكم وانتوا تتضحكون عليه وتتمصخرون
فواز كان عارف ان منصور ماسك ضحكته وبما انه حتى هو فيه الضحكه عطى منصور نظره وبعدها عطاهم ظهره يكمل شوي
منصور: هههههههههه "بس بصوت واطي "
تركي: اي الي ماخذ عقلوااا يتهنا بوو
وليد: عاشو اهل الرياض يتهنا بووه "ويقلده "
طلال: ههههههههههههههههههه
تركي: وبعدين معك انت وياه لساتكم ماعقلتوا
طلال يرمش بعيونه ومنعم صوته : مابعد حوووبي
وليد ومنصور: هههههههههههههههه
فواز لف على طلال وخزه : طلال عيب
فيصل: الله يرجهم هالمهابيل
مساعد : من جد ورا ماتروحون تتقهون في الاوتيل حتى يخلص العشا
طلال: ممنون لك بس انتوا الي جبتونا
منصور: منت بصاحي اخليهم لحالهم عشان تمسكنا الهيئه هنا ومعنا حريم لو لحالهم بالعنا
طلال ووليد: ههههههههههه
تركي: والعجيب انهم يضحكون على حالهم شوف كيف
طلال: وليد مو كنهم زوودوها
وليد: كنهم
ياسر بحاجب مرفوع: وهو حنا قلنا شي غلط
وليد: محشوووووووم
طلال: اي والله
"وضحكوا "
"وياسر ماقدر وضحك لانه عرف ان وليد خاف وغمز ياسر لفيصل الي يناظره "
منصور: مساعد
مساعد: سم
منصور: سم الله عدوك.. بس حبيت اقولك اني فكرت بالمشروع وقلت بنستشير الاهل على مشغل نسائي هنا بالخبر
مساعد بتفكير: هممممم خلاص استشيرهم وعطني خبر
منصور: وانت معي
مساعد : لالا خلني بعيد رايي هو رايك انت استشير وعطني خبر
منصور عارف انه يستحي : ولايهمك
طلال: ليه ماتسوون كوفي شوب وبلياردو هنا في الخبر
منصور: ماظن عليكم قصيره كوفي شوبات .. وبيبي وبينك تغير والمشاغل ناجحه
فيصل: اي صح عليهم
ياسر: صحيح ناجحه بس شوفوا اذا عندنا بنات تقدر تدير المشغل
محمد : اذا على كذا اخلي زوجتي دارسه اداره اعمال وجالسه بالبيت ماتوقعها ترفض هي من زمان تبي تشتغل
منصور: وهذا محمد حلهاااا
مساعد : ماشاء الله سريع سريع
مننصور: ههههههه ايش على بالك ذول اهل الشرقيه عيال الفزعات
مازن : انا اشهد
"لفوا عليه.. استغربوا مانطق الا يوم قالوا كذا "
طلال يصفق : ياهووووو شكلك مطيح شرقاويه
وليد ومنصور: ههههههههههه
مازن يضحك :كلن يرى الناس بعين طبعووه
وليد: ههههههههه طاايب ياطبعوو
"ضحكوا الشباب عليهم "
مازن لمنصور: شسوي معهم ذول
منصور: ههههههه مدري اذا عندك حل ؟
ياسر : هههههههههه
فواز: طلال طلال تعال قرب لي البايركس
"فز طلال وقرب البايركس منه وحط فواز قطع الشيش طاووق "
فواز: دخلهم داخل للبنات .. ووليد تعال جيب البايركس الثاني عشان احط الباقي لنا
"وليد قربه منه وطلال راح يدخل الاكل "
طلال: يــــاولد
الي داخل: اقرب طلال
"دخل طلال وتقدم وحط الاكل على الطاوله "
ام محمد: طلال يبه قول لهم لايشوون ستيك شبعانين
طلال: ان شااء الله
"وبس وطلع طلال .. وقاموا يتعشوون.. وبعد العشا بفتره قعدوا يسولفون وراحوا الامهات ينامون والبنات غيروا ملابسهم ولبسوا بجايم وبسمه وجنى ونجود طاح حيلهم وناموا والباقي قعدوا"


سهر منسدحه على غزل: ياسلام الجو كذا راايق
"كانوا قاعدين بالصاله وفاتحين البلكونه "
عبير: منجد خلنا نلبس عبايتنا فوق البجايم ونطلع قدام البحر مافي حد هالوقت
غزل: اي والله
رغد: انا ماقدر اقاوم اكثر رايحه انام
منار: مثكينه مدروخه ههههههههههههه
"رغد ابتسمت وراحت "
سهر: انبسطتي لميس؟
لميس: مرررررررررره صراحه انتوا عايشين في نعيم
منار: هههههههه اي والله
لميس: والله بحر وشاليهات وماني عارف كاشخين علينا
غزل: ورا ماتجون هنا
لميس: لو على كيفي كان من اختلقت وانا هناااا
منار: ههههههههههههههه
عبير: مثكيينه حسيتها كذا مدري شلون
لميس: والله حياتنا كلها مجمعات وبسس
سهر: احلى مافي الرياض اسواقها والله
عبير: اجل انا ماتفرق معي اموت بالشرقيه
منار تصرخ : هيييي اديم شصاير فيك هدوئك مو طبيعي
غزل: ماعليكم من مرت اخوي فديتها صارت تستحي
اديم بضيق باين : بناااااات لاتقولون لي كذا
بعضهم فكروها مستحيه ماعدا سهر
سهر: من جد اسكتوا بنات عنها تستحي لوووووووول
اديم: سهير اعقلي
سهر: هههههههه طيب
وصايف: اصلا اديم ماهي معرسه الحين ريحوا نفسكم
البنات انصدموا واولهم غزل
منار: ليييييييييييه
اديم بصراحه : احس توي صغيره والله ماعرف ماعرف
عبير: طيب عادي فواز من متى ينتظر
اديم: مافيها شي لو قعد ينتظرني اكثر
منار: ما اقنعني سببك
اديم ابتسمت وبس
غزل ساكته..وسهر غمزت حق اديم
اديم ناظرت غزل: والله فواز ياحليله وانا بقول لامي تقول لخالتي ينتظرني مابي ارتبط من بدري وانه يكون ارتباطي فيه بس كلام
غزل ابتسمت : ديومه ليكون مستحيه مني ترى عادي
اديم بخجل: صحيح غزل
غزل فزت : من جد ديوم مستحيه مني ترا عاادي والله "وضمتها"
"اديم انبسطت وارتاحت جزئياً لانها عارفه ان هذا كلام بنات وان الاهل عادي يغيرون كل شي "
عبير: انا بروح اجيب عبايتي وبطلع
سهر: وانا جيبيها
غزل: وانا
"وكل البنات قالوا وانا ..عبير ماقالت شي جمعت كل العبايات وجابتها ..لبسوا عبايتهم البنات وطلعوا .. اديم وسهر قعدوا قدام البلكونه والباقي راحوا قريب البحر "
سهر: ماكنت متوقعتك بتقولين قدام غزل
اديم: مادري احس مليت من كثر مايقولون فواز ومستحيه عشان فواز
سهر: يعني انتي عادي تاخذين فواز
................... بعصبيه : وش فيــه فـــــــواز

.
.
.



يتبـــــــــــــــــــــع*

----------


## منى قلبي

*الجزء الخامس
الفصل الثاني



**سهر: ماكنت متوقعتك بتقولين قدام غزل
اديم: مادري احس مليت من كثر مايقولون فواز ومستحيه عشان فواز
سهر: يعني انتي عادي تاخذين فواز
................... بعصبيه : وش فيــه فـــــــواز
*
عادتي والله خطا غيري أرده بأبتسامه... لكن أنتي ماسكتي ولا وقفتي عند حدك
أسمعي من صدري المكبوت وأستلمي كلامه... صدري اللي كم شكيتي له غرابيل تهدك
*
نزلت عليهم كلمته مثل الصارخ اخترق كل ذره من اجزائهم .. ماكانوا عارفين اذا هم مفزوعين ولاخايفين منه .. اديم طاح قلبها في بطنها ماعرفت شتسوي حطت يدها على فمها ورجولها ماساعدتها تقوم او تتحرك بعكس سهر الي قامت بأقوى ماعندها وطاح كرسيها على ورى ومماكان سبب سكوت الطرفين
كل من الطرفين كان ساكت... ماهم عارفين ساكتين من الازعاج الي صار بسبب طيحة الكرسي وتسبييب دوشه بالمكان .. او انه كل منهم انربط لسانه
واخيرا تحركت سهر وبأنزعاج وبدون مبالاه لكن قلبها لسا يرقع :انت بأي حق تتكلم معنا بهذي الطريقه "وكملت وهي ترتجف " اصلا كيف تتجرأ تكلمنا
....... "رد عليها وهو مو مهتم لها " : مثل مانتي لك الحق انتي والي معك تمشون وتقرضون بخلق الله
"سهر واديم جلسوا يناظرون بعض ..اديم جات بتقوم وبتدخل داخل "
بس وقفها صـوتــه : هي اسمعي انتي والي معك .. وقسماً بالله لو سمعتكم مره ثانيه جايبين طاري اخوي فواز بكلمه وحده زياده والله لاتعظون اصابيع الندم في اللحظه الي فكرتم تحكون عليه فيها وبعدين انتي "ويأشر على اديم ويكلمها بأشمئزاز " من قالك ان اخوي ميت عليك او ماينام الليل بسببك تراك فقط بنت عمه لاقمتي ولاقعدتي وكل الي قاعد يسويه عشان الواجب والصله الي بينا مو عشان سواد عيونك
"طلال قال الكلام الي قاعد يقرقع بقبله من ذيك الليله الي سمعهم يتكلمون فيها .. ومشى عنهم وهو في خاطره " انا اوريكم يابنات عمي على ايش مغترين مالت عليكم صدق " حس انه مرتاح بعد الي قاله وكان صادق بالي يقوله انه مراح يسكت لهم لو سمعهم من جديد يحكون في اخوه "
اما عند اديم وسهر كل وحده كانت واقفه على حالها بس قطع عليهم صوت وصايف تناديهم من بعيد
سهر وهي حزنانه على حاله اديم : ديومه ماعليك منه تراه مراهق لاتهتمين له
اديم وعيونها تلمع عطت سهر نظره ودخلت داخل بأسرع ماعندها
سهر بخاطرها" اففففففففففف ياربي هالمراهق من وين طلع لنا اديم الي فيها يكفيها مو كافيه اخوه جاي يطلبها وهي توها صغيره يبي يعرس ومستعجل يروح يدور غيرها .. كانت منقهره من طلال والكلام الي رماه وخصوصا اديم كل شي يأثر فيها "
راحت جهة البنات عشان ماتبين انه في شي حاصل والي مادرت ان البنات شافوا كل شي
اول ماوصلت سهر
غزل: سهر شعنده طلال جاي لكم
وصايف: لاوشكله يصارخ
سهر طاح قلبها في بطنها شدراهم ذول بس ارتبكت : هاه .. اي كان يصارخ علينا يقول ان حنا مسوين ازعاج وماني عارف وكأنه مافي غيرنا بالشاليه ويهزئ
عبير: ههههههههههه ياحياتي ذقتوا لسان طلال
سهر ودها لو تروح له وتخنقه : بنات صدق قوموا داخل يخوف الشاليه هالوقت وانا بديت انعس
غزل: اجل اديم دخلت تنام
سهر: اي ماقدرت تقاوم
وصايف: عاد اديم تقدس النوم هههههههه استغفر الله
عبير: هههههههه حتى انا بس انا ماعندي مجال انام فيه كثير
غزل: الله يعينك .. يلا بنات قوموا عشان نصحى بدري
البنات : يلا
"وسبقتهم سهر وراحت مسرعه للغرفه الي بينامون فيها وتخبت تحت الفراش ونامت وماكانت تبي تفكر بأي شي يكفي انه بدر زعلان ومايكلمها "
.
.
.
نثرت الشمس خصال أشعتها المتوهجة على صفحة ذلك البحر الأزرق المتلألئ الذي يتربع بين النخيل..صحت الامهات وصحوا بعض البنات الي ناموا بدري وبعض العيال 

الحريم بالعاده كانوا قايمين ومصحصحيين اما البنات قاموا بس لانهم شبعوا نوم وماودهم يضيعون عليهم هذي الرحله 
بسمه بأبتسامه وهي تصب للحريم قهوة الصباح:تفضلي ياعمه
ام محمد : زاد فضلك
ام محمد كانت تناظر بسمه بأعجاب وتحس انها من جد غير البنات 
ام محمد : يازين هالبنات عسى ربي يحفظهم
بسمه استحت
وام نايف كانت مبسوطه على بنتها 
ام رغد: ايش تدرسين يابسمه؟
بسمه بعد ماجلست وحطت قهوتها جنبها وبأبتسامه صبوحيه : ادرس هندسه ديكور
ام رغد: ماشاء الله وكيف الدراسه هنا
بسمه : الحمدالله كويسه بس هئ "وتأشر بيدها "
ام رغد: الله يوفقك "وتناظرها هي بعد بأعجاب "
ام فيصل: هقوكم العيال صحوا؟
ام محمد :والله مايندرى بهم بتصل عليهم الحين
"اتصلت ام محمد على منصور وكان مقفل واتصلوا على محمد ورد عليهم وخلته يصحي كل الشباب وثنين منهم يروحون يجيبون لهم فطور من 
dining hall 
وهي بدورها امرت على البنات الصاحيات يصحون النايمات"
"بأختصار بعد ما الكل صحى وفطوروا فطور جماعي اقعدوا شوي وطلعوا الحريم مع الشباب يمشون على البحر وعلى قولتهم يخفوون "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*"عند الشباب والحريم "
قرب منصور من امه وناداها على جنب يمشي معها "
منصور بدلع : مامي 
ام محمد : ياعيون مامي
منصور يضحك 
ام محمد : لاوالله هات من الاخر
منصور مسوي جدي بس لسى الابتسامه مرسومه على وجهه : امي تذكرين المشروع الي قلت لك عليه الي بنسويه انا ومساعد
ام محمد : اي طبعا اذكره .. وش فيه ؟
منصور:انا قلت ان المشغل النسائي احسن مو ؟
ام محمد : اي والله احسن وغالبا مشاريع المشاغل تكون ناجحه
منصور: اي وانا قلت كذا بعد بس ابيك تساعدينا طبعا
ام محمد : تامرون امر.. وش تبون مساعدتي فيه ؟
منصور : همم يعني انتي عارفه الحريم كيف تحب يكون ستايل المشغل .. جنسيات العاملات ... الموقع وهو الاهم.. يعني ساعات انتوا تحبون شغل وحده ويكون محلها مدري وين ربي قاطه.. يعني هذي الشغلات 
ام محمد : دام كذا ماطلبتوا
منصور يبوسها على راسها : ياعسااي ماخلا "ويغمر "بيني وبينك انا عارف انك راح تساعدينا بهذي الشغلات بس قلت اضيع وقتي معك ههههههههههه
ام محمد: ههههههههه اخ علييك ماضيعت وقتي ضيعت علي سالفه مهمه
منصور يصفر: اما سالفه مهمه هههههههه لاتضحكيني
ام محمد تناظر ولدها وفيها ضحكه : اما انت مادري من وين طالع لي قالولك وحده من عيالك انا
منصور يمسك راسها ويبوسها : محشوووومه
ام محمد تضرب يده : بسك تبوس في هالراس
منصور:هههههههه
ام محمد ضحكت عليه وراحت جهة الحريم 
.
.
اما منصور رجع مكان ما الشباب فيه وحكى حق مساعد ومساعد انبسط
طلال: مشروعكم ذا احس حد قاري عليه
منصور: وليه ان شاء الله
طلال: الحين بالله عليك قلي كم صار لكم وانتم تحكون فيه
مساعد : وهو عندنا وقت نفضى فيه ومثل مانت شايف يوم فضينا جينا البحر وحكينا فيه
طلال وهو ماينكر انه حكي مساعد سكته : والله مدري قلبي ناغزني
منصور:ههههههههه اقول
وليد وطلال بصوت واحد : لايكثـــــــر
"الشباب ضحكوا عليهم لانها كلمه منصور "
مساعد لفيصل: انتوا اليوم بترجعون صح
فيصـل : ايه
مساعد لمازن: اجل ورا مانحرك من الحين 
مازن تبلعم : تو الناس ياخي
"والشباب قاموا عليه"
فيصل: والله ماتتحركون وانتوا ماتغديتم
منصور: من جد تغدوا والله عليكم حافظ
مساعد : اخاف نتأخر على الوالد والله
مازن: مساعد لاعاادي تكفى خلنا مو كل يوم بنجي الشرقيه وبنجي البحر
طلال: اي والله ماشبعنا منكم
مازن بصوت واطي لطلال :ماشبعت منا ولا من التريقه علينا
طلال مات ضحك :هههههههههههههه الاثنين صراحه
وليد: هههههه ماعليك منه مازن والله مشتاقين لكم واان صراحه اول مره امون عليك 
مازن : انا اول ماتجرأ اكلمكم اصلا
وليد وطلال: ههههههههه ليه
مازن: انتم اول ماحد يفكر يحاكيكم كبريت ماتبون الا بعض
طلال ووليد : ههههههههههههههه
مازن: هههههههههه
طلال: طيب ليه مايطلع ان انت مغرور وماتعطينا و جــه
مازن ووليد: ههههههههههههههههه
وليد: كل شي جايز ياولد عمي
مازن يضرب وليد: هههههههههههه
مازن: والله حنا اهل الرياض ماعندنا حركات الغرور والفشخره
طلال وكنه غص بشي: كح كح وش قـــلت
مازن يضحك لان عارف تنقاض كلامه : هههههههههههه كلام الملوك لايعاد مرتين
وليد: ههههههه شفت شفت
مازن : ههههههههههههه اخ منكم حشا الواحد ماياخذ جوه
فيصل الي لقطهم : انا اشهــد بهذي صدقت
مساعد غمز لفيصل عشان يقوم وقام ..قاموا ثنينهم ووقفوا قدام البحر 
كانوا ساكتين لفتره بعدها تكلم مساعد
مساعد يلعب برمل برجوله : شفتها ؟
فيصل: انت تتوقع اني بشوفها وبكون بهذي الحاله
مساعد: وش الي يمنع انك ماتشوفها .. هذا حنا قاعدين اربع وعشرين معهم صحيح كل واحد في شاليه بس ماحسيت فيه قيود بينا يعني ذاك الزود احس لونقعد مع بعض ماتفرق
فيصل: هههههههه طايحين من عينك الظاهر
مساعد: لا محشوومين يعني هنا الشرقيه غير الرياض مو متقيدين مثلنا يعني احس تقدر تشوفها بكل سهوووله
فيصل: اي يمكن بس هي مادري وينها وانا ماذكر بالضبط ملامحها مثل ماشفتها ذيك المره
مساعد: طيب تتوقع انها 

"وبس كملوا سوالف وبعد فتره قرروا يرجعون "
.
.
.
بنفس الوقت عند البنات

**كانوا ماخذين راحتهم على الاخر ومتوزعات الي بالغرفه والي بالصاله والي على البلكونه ...اديم كانت من ضمن البنات الي بالصاله وكانت ساكته وكارهه العافيه"من وين طلع لي انا هالنتفه ياطول لسانه كريه"
اديم بصوت منتهي : متى بنمنشي من هنا ؟
بسمه : والله مادري اتوقع بنتغدا وبنمشي
منار لاويه بوزها : مابي اروووح ابي اصييح
بسمه: هههههههه ياحيااتي تعودي
منار بدلع: لامابي ابي اجلس هنا وربي واحشني احس لسا ماشبعت منكم
بسمه: والله حتى انا بس يلا خلصي دراستك وتعالي هنا لاحقه على الوناسه
منار لاويه بوزها :مابي
جنى: عاد بغيتي ولالا بتروحين غصب عنك
منار وبسمه : هههههههههههههههه
منار: ادري بس اتدلع لوووووووول
جنى: ندري والله ندري
اديم: وين سهر؟
جنى: طلعت برا هي وغزل
اديم: اهااا
.
.
عند غزل وسهر
غزل: شعندك ساكته ؟
سهر وسانده راسها : وش اقوول
غزل: اي شي ولا تدرين قومي عند البحر
سهر: لا الشمس تصقع واخاف يصدع راسي
غزل: عادي نسوي tan 
سهر: ههههههههه هذي مو شمس تان هذي الشمس تحرق
غزل: ههههههههههه صدقتي
سهر: مو كنه هذاك ياسر ومشاري ومعهم دنوو ولولي
غزل: اشووف "وتشيل نظارتها " اي والله هذا هم غريبه ماراحوا معهم
سهر: اي من جد
غزل: تدرين مشاري يخوفني
سهر: هههههههههههههه ليه؟
غزل: مدي احسه شديد على اخوانه كذا حتى هيئته
سهر: ههههههه توني انتبه
غزل: لووول والله لاحظيه
سهر: اف عاد لولي الحين بيطفش ياسر وهو شكله ماله مله بزران
غزل:بالعكس ماتشوفينه مع اخته دنوو والله كنها بنته
سهر: اي اشوف بس مادري احسه بس مع ندو غيرها لا
غزل: ههههههههههههه مانتي بصاحيه تفكيرك مدري شلون قايل
سهر: ههههههههههههه
غزل: عاد ماشاء الله لولي ماهو مقصر فيه بيطيح حيله
سهر: من جد جني هالولد 
غزل: بس وربي يجنن
سهر: شوفيييه طايررر
غزل: ههههههههههههه
"شوي وطلعت عبير وكانت تمشي "
سهر: وين بتروحين؟
عبير: بجيب سلمان امه تبي تغير ملابسه 
سهر: اهااا
"اول ماقربت عبير منهم صارت تنادي على سلمان انتبه مشاري وبعد عنهم شوي "
عبير: سلمااااان حبيبي تعااال يلا ماما تبيك
سلمان: مااااابي ابي العب 
عبير: نغير ملابسنا ونجي طيب
سلمان يعفس وجهه : ماااااااااااابي "ويركض ناحية البحر"
ياسر خاف وعبير بعد 
ياسر يصرخ بعصبيه من خوفه عليه : سلمان سلمااااااااااااااااااااااان تعال هنا
سلمان ماخاف وكمل طريقه 
عبير: ياسر الحق عليييه تراه ماهو بصاحي "ولفت تنادي سهر من بعيييد الي كانت تراقب بس مستحيه تقوم لسلمان " سهررررررررررر تعااااااااااااااااااالي شوفي سلمااااان
"سهر على طول قامت تركض لانها عارفه محد يقوى عليه سلمان "
سهر: تعالي معي نروح
عبير: رووحي جيبيه وانا بقول لامه "ومشت "
" سهر راحت ناحية سلمان وياسر بس ارتاحت يوم شافت سلمان منبطح على الرمل بس مو قريب مره من البحر وكان معند مايبي يقوم لياسر وياسر قاعد يكلمه بهدوء لان العصبيه زادت من عناد سلمان "
سهر من بعيد : لووولي
"سلمان وقف من بعد ماكان يرافس على الرمل 
سهر ابتسمت له وتحيه بيدها .. هو شافها وانبسط وقعدت يتقلب على الرمل"
سهر فخاطرها "قوم الله يفشلك يالوصخ "وقربت منهم
سهر: لولي يلا قوم بنروح المسبح
ياسر كان يناظرهم ثنينهم يبي يعرف اذا بتستجيب له ولالا 
"سهر اول ماقربت قام سلمان وراح مسرررع بعيد عنها عشان لاتصيده"
سهر شهقت وحطه يدها على فمها 
وياسر طاح حيله من هالسلمان وراح يركض له وسلمان قاعد يزيد من سرعته وسهر تمشي مهروله على تركض ومتفشله من هالسلمان.. شوي سلمان يركض وطاح وسرع ياسر من سرعته عشان يمسكه
سلمان طاح وقعد يضحك سهر شافته من سافه وقعدت تضحك 
وياسر واصله معها مو كافيه مخليه يركض كل هالمسافه
سهر مشت حتى وصلت لناحيتهم وصارت قريبه من الثنين
سهر طنشت ياسر ومسكت بسلمان 
سهر: كذا زين
سلمان قاعد يضحك
ياسر بعصبيه : هذا لاينتودى وهذي اخر مره تجيبونه
سهر سكتت والضحه بداخلها "شذنبها قاعده يصارخ " بس احترمت نفسها ومسكت ضحكتها
سهر: سلمان يالله قوم
سلمان : مابي
ياسر شهق: سلماااااان قوم تفهم
سهر ناظرته بنظره : مايجي هو بهذا الاسلوب
"ياسر سكتت وعقد حواجبه شتبي ذي.. ماعلق يبي يشوف الاسلوب الي بتقومه فيه لان ماخذ فكره عن هالولد انه عنيد ومايسمع الكلام"
سهر تضحك : يلا باابا قوووم حنا بنروح باثكن"باسكن" "قامت وخلته وعلى طول سلمان قام معها"
سهر استانست وشالته ورمت نظره على ياسر
"ياسر فخاطره تكفين يام الاسلوب ماجبتي شي جديد .. بس لعنبوها نظره ..ولحقها وكان قريب منها"
"الي ماكنت تعرفه لاسهر ولا ياسر ولاحتى سلمان العيون الي كانت تراقب وقاعده تحترق من بعيييد ..صحيح كانت العيون بعيده عنهم بس كانت تشوفها قدامه عيونه .. ااااااااااااخ ياسهر الى وين تبين توصلين .. وكان قلبه يقرررررقع وعيونه يحس انه تحرقه وكان يشوفها وهي تضحك مع سلمان وياسر عينه عليهم هذا "بدر" الي ماتحرك قعد ينتظرها توصل وده يصفقها .. وكان يقول في خاطره "هز صحيح ياسر احلى مني بس لو تبيه كان طيحته في البدايه مثل ماطيحتني بس وش قصدها ورا حركاتها هذي ..يمكن تبي تتحدى غيرتي .. بس لا اكيد هي عارفه ان ياسر مو تبع هذي الحركات والسوالف واستغلتني عشان تتقرب منه اففففففف ياربي" الشيطان بدا يلعب براسه عشرين فكره توديه وعشرين تجيبه حتى قربوا منهم "
" سهر يوم شافت العيال نزلت عيونها وراحت تقرب للشاليه من جهة بعيده عنهم مشت هي وسسلمان شايلته ومنصور كان يأشر لسلمان وسلمان يرد عليه بس هي سوت نفسها ماتشوف شي ولاتسمع شي وبس صارت قريب من الشاليه نزلت سلمان عشان يركض لامه وشافت انه غزل دخلت قامت وكملت طريقها لداخل "
.
.
.
عند الشباب
**بدر كان يتابعها بكل خطوة حتى دخلت وياسر اول ماوصل رمى نفسه عند الشباب الي كانوا قاعدين على العشب قبال البحر
ياسر يتنهد : آآآآآآآه الله يعينك يامحمد
محمد يضحك: هههههههههه ماعليه تعيش وتاخذ غيرها
ياسر : ماشاء الله عليه ماني بحاسده عليه سرعه مو طبيعيه شلون قطع هالمسافه مادري
مشاري يكمل : ولا هو كان قريب من هنا بس شاف عمته طار
ياسر : وانا ارتحت فكرته بيروح لعندها 
"الشباب يضحكون على ياسر "
ياسر: والله ماتوقعت بركض كل هالمسافه
محمد : ههههههههههه اعذرنا ياخوي بعد شنسوي
ياسر: جيبه عندي وأأدبه "ويبتسم " كان الجو روعه وانا اركض ما الومه اذا ركض كل هالمسافه 
وليد بصوت اوطى من الواطي لطلال : اي من قده مع بنت العم سلمان
طلال يرد عليه: اي والله وانا اشهدد"ومن داخله وده يذبحها بس يعترف انها حلوه"
وليد: ههههههه ماتشوفه متشقق الاخو
طلال: هههههههه تلومه ياخي تلومه
وليد: انا اشهد اني مالومه
وليد وطلال: هههههههههههههههه
" لفوا عليهم الشباب"
طلال وفيه الضحكه : عسى ماشر يلاخوان
مازن: ماعليكم منهم ذول يضحكون على الفاضي والمليان
طلال يحك راسه : اقول مو كنه وقت الغدا قرب يلا قوموا عشان نشوي "وقام"
"وجلسوا يناظرون في وليد "
وليد خاف يتوحدون فيه : خلاص خلاص انتوا ريحوا وحنا بنشوي"وقام يركض"
"ضحكوا الشباب عليهم "
مازن:هههههههههههه ذولا حفله
نايف: ههههههههه والمشكله كل واحد مكمل الثاني وليته على سنع
فيصل: ههههههههه اي والله
"وبعدها قاموا يجهزون الاكل والي منهم راح يجيب نواقص من السوبر ماركت للغدا"*

----------


## منى قلبي

*.
.
.
.
بعــــــــــد الغدا
**بدت الاهالي تجميع اغراضها وكانت الدنيا قايمه حوسه وبعض البنات مالهم خلق يشيلون شي شي والامهات متحمسات
"سهر فيه شي كانت تبي تسويه ونسته وعلى طول تركت الي بيدها وراحت له "
غزل: سهررررر وين رايحه
سهر: بروح اجيب الشوز حقي نسيته قدام البحر "وراحت تركض "
"رجعت غزل تكمل الاغراض الي ملزومه تشيلها "
من ناحيه ثانيه
نجود : يوووووه ماكنا في خدامات ملزومه بهذا كله
ام نايف: عادي يانجود عشان نخلص بسرعه تبين اصحاب الشاليه ينقدون علينا
نجود تتأفف وتشيل عبايتها وطرحتها : بس انا ماما تعبااانه وراسي مصدع
ام رغد: خلاص يانجود استريحي 
"نجود ماصدقت خبر وشالت شنطتها ولبست عبايتها وراحت وركبت السياره وحطت الايبود ورجعت السيت وغمضت عيونها "
بعد خمس دقايق
"بعد مارجعت سهر من مشوراها "
سهر: عبيييييييييير
عبير رفعت راسها: هلا
سهر: عبير عطيني موبايلك بدق على جوالي بشوف وينه
عبير: اوكي خذيه شنطتي بالغرفه
"راحت سهر تدور شنطة عبير ومسكت الجوال وسوت الي هي كانت تبيـه "
من الجهة الثانيه عند العيال
طلال: وين السليبرررررر حقي
"وماحد كان يرد عليه كان يشيلون شناطهم ويحطون ملابسهم "
طلال: افففففففففف 
ياسر: بدر افتح سيارتك
بدر وهو كاره العافيه : ليييه
ياسر: بحط شنطتي انا ودنو فيه لان في اغراض عند الحريم مايوسع لها مكان وبحطها بسيارتي
بدر: اوكي السيـ ........
"نغمــــــه مسج "
قطعت عليه كلمته بدون مايرد على بدر فتح المسج واستغرب انه من عبير استغرب عبير شتبي منه
وعلى طول طلع له نص المسج 
" هاي بدر .. انا سهر .. همممم كل الي ابيه منك تروح تجيب جزمتي قدام البحر اذا تعزني "وجه مطلع لسانه" " 
فتح عيونه على الاخر "من جدها ذي تبي تذلني ولا وشو سواق ابوها انا "وقعد كم دقيقه باله مشغول وطلال كان منتبه عليه
طلال: هاااه بدر وش جمال المسج الي يخليك تسرح
بدر طنشه وفي خاطره " همممممم وليش ماروح يمكن بس تستهبل علي بس لو كان جد جزمتها باخذها وبرميها في البحر " وبنفس الوقت يبي يلحقها لو كانت من جد حاطه جزمتها عشان يجيبها 
بدر قام بأقوى ماعنده مما خلا الشباب ينتبهون
ياسر: بدر على وين
بدر: بروح اجيب نعولي هناك حطيتها قدام البحر
"وبس التهو عنه "
"قام بدر يمشي ويمشي واول ماصارت عيونه تطل على الي قدام البحر فتح عيونه من جده شاف صندل بس لفت انتباه شي جنبه وراح يركض كان يبي يعرف وش اخر سواياه
اول ماصار قبال البحر وعيونه على الي كان بالرمل شاف جزمه وجنبها ورده بنفسجيه وكان يقرا شي مو واضح اكتشف انه كلام بالمقلوب قام وعطى البحر ظهره وصار يقرا وعلى وجه ابتسامه وشاف الي مكتوب كان مكتوب " Iam sorry ….. Miss u  " وحاطه الورده جنبها والصندل من الجنب الثاني وعلى عيون الهابي فيس حاطه حرفها S وحرفه B اول ماشاف الي مسويته تشقق ولاكان عارف وش يسوي صحيح طريقة اعتذارها حلوه وكلاسك بس ماكان يبيها كذا يبيها تكلمه ويسمعها باذنه ... فكر وقال يمكن ماتبي نتناقش بكل الي صار ... وبينه وبين نفسه الي قاعد يشوفه احلى من انه يتناقش معه صور الي مكتوب بكاميره موبايله واخذ الورد وشاف الجزمه وخطرت في باله انه كمان ياخذ الجزمه .. اخذها ومشى وكل شوي يتلفت ويتفداها .. وبعدها مشى بخطوات ثقيله من الباب الي ورى مادخل داخل الشاليه وبمجرد عدى شاليهم مشى بخطوات سريعه ناحيه سيارته ودخل الورده والشوز ورى في السياره وبعدها راح متوجه ناحيه الشباب الي كانوا يشيكون على شاليه الحريم وكان وده يشوفها ويشوف شبتسوي اذا مالقت جزمتها"
.
.
.
في نفس الوقت الي كان بدر راح يشوف سهر شمسويه كانت سهر تراقبه من الشاليه ومن البلكونه الي تطل من بعيد ويوم شافت جزمتها معه اختبصت شتسوي وشلون تطلع بدون جزمتها الي تموت فيها وغير كذا شبتسوي اذا حد شافها عنده ...طاح قلبها "وش الي سويتيه ياسهر ياويلي يااااويلي "
قطع عليها صوت منار وهي تودعها : سهرررررررر
سهر التفت عليها وقامت ضمتها بقوووه 
منار وهي تدمع : بتوووووحشيني يالملعوونه والله بتوحششيني
سهر: وانتي كمان يالدبااا بفقدك والله
لميس تضرب منار: يلا حتى انا بسلم عليهااا
"زاحت منار عن طريق لميس وعلى طول راحه لامها تبوسها "
سهر للميس: بتوحشوونا يادببا
لميس: حتى انا والله انها رحله ولا صاارت
سهر والدمعه واقفه في بلعومها : يلا ان شاء الله تنعاد
لميس: ههههههه ان شاء الله يلا بااي بروح اسلم على بسووم
سهر: اووكي "ورجعت تضحك .. يعني شتسوي وجزمتها عند الاخ اخخ ليتني ماوسيت رومنسيه وكان ماصار الي صار "
ام محمد: يلا سهرر وش تنتظرين "وشهقت " لسا مالقيتي جزمتك
سهر تبتسم: مابعد يمه
ام محمد : ضيعتيها يالشاطره يلا اطلعي من وين نجيبها لك وحنا منظفين الشاليه تنظف
سهر تبتسم: طيب يمه خلاص بس خلي منصور يقرب السياره اخاف شي يوخز رجولي
وصايف دخلة رعض: ياااااي ياربي ماتحمل
سهر تضحك: مالك دخل
وصايف: ههههههه يلا بس مع السلامه
سهر : يلا مع السلامه "ومشت " وانا وش يقعدني 
"وطلعت وهي تمشي على اطراف اصابيعها ووصايف قدامها تضحك ومنصور بالسياره يضحك ورفعت راسها وشافت منصور وعطته نظره بانه مايضحك وبدر كان واقف على السياره ويضحك وهي لفت على ضحكته وعلى طول استحت ومشت وركبت سيارة منصور الي تقدمت شوي "
دخلت سهر السياره وهي مطنقره ومتفشله من نفسها ومنصور ميت ضحك عليها
سهر: نعم خيررر فيه شي يضحك
منصور وهو يصلح السياره ويضحك: ليت طلال شايفك عشان يحفل فيك صدق
سهر انقرفت من سمعت طاريه : هذا من زينه عاد .. يمشي ويتطنز من عدالته الحين
منصور: هههههههههههههه طيب شوي شوي شمسوي لك الولد
سهر: ماحب العيال الي بس يضحكون
منصور: بس ترى ياحليله والله
سهر: وع مايهمني
منصور: شرهتي انا الي حاكيلك على الولد من قفاه
سهر: شغل المسجل والي يرحم والديك.. ولاتدري انا الي بشغله "وحطة سيدي "
منصور يضحك على اخته وحماسها 
"وبس هذا كان الحال عند سياره منصور "
"وبالنسبه للباقي منار كانت ساكته طول الوقت والباقي كانت الاجواء عاديه لاتستحق الذكر "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*بعد مرور يومين
الساعه 7:05
**" ايها القمر الساكن في عمق الليل .. المنير في لوحة الظلام
المستدير في مستطيل الفضاء ..الجميل الوحيد في زمن القبح
الصديق المخلص للسهاري في ليل الحب"
"كتب الي كان يجول في خاطره ومخيلته... بعدها سكر الفولدر الخاص فيه و اسند راسه على الكرسي ..وبعدها تنهد .." آآآآآه وش ممكن تكون ردة فعلك ياعبير لو قريتي هالفلولدر وعرفتي كميه المشاعر الي اكنها لك بداخلي ..ماعرف اذا كنتي تبادليني الشعور ولالا .. أأه كم اتمنى اعرف انه اذا في حد بحياتك ولالا .. ودي اعرف كل شي عنك .. " بعدها فكر لو تقرب من اخته اديم اكثر يمكن يقدر يعرف ولوشي بسيط عن عبير ..استانس على الفكره .. وبينه وبين نفسه فكره مش بطاله .. وقام من على الكرسي وطلع من غرفت او بلاحرى من قسمه وتوجه ناحيه الصاله الي يقعدون فيها البنات كان يشوف من بعيد مافيه غير جنى واديم .. كشر بعيونه يوم شاف جنى عارف انها نشبه وملقوفه وكل شي بس بيحاول يذلفها"
اول ما أقبل شافته جنى ارتبكت وخافت ومسكت الريمونت تبي تغير القناه بالتدريج ..ولف ناحية اديم شافها وقعد يناظرها كانت سرحانه .. اصلا اديم متغيره عليهم ماتبين الرجال ماتسوى الي تسوينه بنفسك.. بس ابعد الفكره وحسها غبيه لان اديم طبعها اور ردي هادي .. رمى نفسه على اول كنبه للصاله الفوقانيه..
فيصل معقد حواجبه وعيونه عليها: وش تابعين؟
جنى وتغير المحطه : هذا قسمه ونصيب بايخ بغيره
فيصل يستدرجها: طيب الحين الساعه كم ؟
جنى بأستغراب : 8 المغرب
فيصل: وانتي متى صحيتي؟
جنى بأستغراب اكثر: 5
فيصل : ماشاء الله وكم استغرقت دراستك
جنى ضحكت لانها عرفت الى وين كان يبي يوصل :ساعه اصلا ماعندنا شي ندرسه
فيصل يمثل العصبيه : اقول قومي عن وجهي اذلفي ادرسي .. شلون تجيبون علامات بدون دراسه انا مادري قولي
جنى فزت وراحت بتروح غرفتها
فيصل وفيه الضحكه : بعد عندنا بنات كساله
"وضحك بداخله وقام من مكانه وراح قريب اديم "
اديم طبعا حست فيهم وكانت تراقبهم بصمت 
فيصل يقعد جنبها: وانتي ماعندك دراسه
اديم تبتسم :لاوالله
فيصل يضحك: ههههههههه امزح .. شعندك ماده بوزك شبرين ؟
اديم: ماشي طفشانه
فيصل يغمز: تبين نطلع
اديم استانست: من جدك ؟
فيصل بوناسه : ليش لا؟
اديم : اجل اي ابي ارووح تكفى 
فيصل: طيب وين وصايف؟
اديم: وصايف مع رغد بالغرفه مدري وش يسوون؟
فيصل: طيب يلا بسرعه وبدون محد يدري بنروح نتقهوى وبنرجع
اديم انبسطت : اووووكي
"فيصل في خاطره " انا لك يا اديم بحاول اكسبك بكل الطرق وبشوف الى وين تقدرين توصليني " وقام بعدها يغير ملابسه "
"اديم راحت وهي مبسوطه واستغربت بنفس الوقت من وين جا له وحي وخلاه يطلعني بس يلا مابغت تفكر كثير ..لبست بأسرع ماعندها خافت لايغير رايها "
.
.
.

»BaDer « says:
**هلااااااااا والله وغلالالالالالالالا تو مانور الماسنجر والله

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**"وجه يستحي "هلا بك زوود منور بوجودك

»BaDer « says:

**لالا هالمره منور بوجودي انا وانتي 

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**:D 

»BaDer « says:

**كيفك قلبوووو

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**انا منيحه والله عال العال ماعلي زود ...يو ؟

»BaDer « says:

**Don’t asked mt my feeling

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**لووووووووول ليه ؟

»BaDer « says:
**طااااااااير طاااااااااااااير

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**هههههههههههههه دووم ... همممممممممم ماودك ترجع جزمتي

»BaDer « says:

**ههههههههههههههه لو تحلمين تعرفين لو تحلمين ولاتدرين لو تقعدين تنططين مارجعتها لك

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :
**هههههههه ليه طيب انا قلت لك جيب جزمتي مو خذها

»BaDer « says:

**عقابا لك انتي عارفه وش مسويه عشان كذا اسكتي ولاتتكلمين


لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**ياسلام .. وعلى كيف مين ؟

»BaDer « says:

**على كيفي انا ........عندك مانع ؟

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**ههههههههه دام كذا لا ماعندي

»BaDer « says:

**اي على بالي ....وش اخبااار الحلوين بعد ..انبسطتي بالشاليه ؟

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :
**اي مرررررررررررره حدي 

»BaDer « says:

**طيب مراح تسأليني اذا انبسطت ولالا؟

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**لووول الا ..هاه انسبطت ولالا؟

»BaDer « says:
 لا مانبسطت 

**لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**وااااااااااي؟

»BaDer « says:

**بدون واي انتي عارفه

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**افااا شدعووى شصاير

»BaDer « says:

**تستهبلين ؟

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**لا طبعا

»BaDer « says:

**طيب انا مابي اقول السبب

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**براحتـكـ ماني غاصبتك


»BaDer « says:

**اكررررررررررررررهك "وجه معصب "

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :
**ههههههههههههههههههههه شفيك ؟

»BaDer « says:

**انتي متبلده المشاعر تعرفين؟

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**لا والله توي ادري

»BaDer « says:

**سهر تبي تقهريني... تنرفزيني .. وش قصدك ؟

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**ياخي تقول لي انا متبلده المشاعر تعرفين ولالا قلت لك لا توي ادري تبيني اكذب عليك

»BaDer « says:

**طيب وفيه شي ماتعرفينه

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**الي هو؟

»BaDer « says:

**غير انك متبلده المشاعر ترفعين الضغط والسكر وتنرفزين وودي اصفقك

»BaDer « says:

**وغير كذا امووووووووووووت فيك

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :
**هههههههههههههه اجل تبي تعرف شي مني

»BaDer « says:

**"وجه يفكر "

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**تعبت نفسك كتبت كل شي عشان انا ماهتميت الا لاخر كلمــه

»BaDer « says:

**ههههههههههه فديـــــــــــــتك ياعسسساي ماخلا

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**"وجه مطلع لسانه " 

»BaDer « says:

**هههههههه سهوره ياحوبيلك والله..سهورتي

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**عنونها 

»BaDer « says:

**متى تبيني اخطبك ؟

"سهر استحت "

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**بدر وش ذا الكلام... توي عليه

»BaDer « says:

**وشو توك عليه

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :
**بدر بدر خلاص سكر الموضوع .. 

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**بدر انا الحين طالعه وراي شغل ولازم اخلصه اوكي

»BaDer « says:


**ياكثر تصريفاتك .. اوكي

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

**سي يووو
:D 

»BaDer « says:
**سي يووو*

----------


## منى قلبي

*"سهر طلعت وهذا الشي متعوده عليه كل ماجاب لها طاري خطبه وهالحكي قفلت الموضوع بأي طريقه .. ماكانت تبي يصير معها كذا حاولت كذا مره تقطع علاقتها فيه لانه يقرب لها وموحلوه في حقها .. بس هي تعلقت فيه حد الجنوون وكل ماقالت اخر مره اكلمه تضطر ترجع تكلمه غصبن عليها وكانت تشوف حكي الخطبه ييشوفها من جهته بدون ماهي تدري احسن لها .. 
سهر طفشت من حياتها ماعرفت شتسوي تحس انه روتين لابعد درجه .. اشتقت لاخوها سلطان الي دايم معها ومايفارقها مو مثل منصور ..منصور صحيح اكبر منها وماتحس راح تمون عليه كثر ماتمون على سلطان بس زهقت بدونه.."

" طق طق طق"

سهر تصلح بجامتها : تفضل 
"طل منصور عليها"
سهر تضحك: بل
منصور: شفيك
سهر: لا ابد شالطاري ؟
منصور: ابد والله زهقان وجيت ابي اقعد معك
سهر بنظره تشكيك : sure
منصور: اي اي اخلصي
"سهرتبتسم"
منصور يلقي نظره على غرفتها : شقاعده تسوين ؟ماتسوين شي ليه ماتنزلين تحت دامك فاضيه
سهر برواقه :تعال اقعد ..لا بس توني مسكره النت
منصور: اهاا"ويرفع حاجب" شتسوين على النت
سهر تضحك : منصور في حد مرسلك علي
منصور: لاوالله بس ابي اخلق معك نقاش ماعرف وش اقول
سهر: هههههههه كذا قالولك النقاش تحقيق
منصور: لاتقعدين تتطنزيين لا اجيك بكف
سهر: هههههههه منصور قوم اقلب خشتك 
منصور: هههههه ياختي انتي بايخه مدري ليه جاي عندك
سهر فاتحه عيونها وبدلع : ليه تحكم علي كذا
منصور: مادري احس قاعده اسئلك وتجاوبين قد السؤال 
سهر بغمزه: ليه جاي تسحب مني اخبار
منصور يضحك : ههههههههههههه اموت يافاهمتهم
سهر تضحك وبلقافه: قول قول وش تبي اقول لك
منصور: ياشين اللقافه حتى لو ابي اسحب خلاص هونت
سهر: لاجد منصور قول شعندك
منصور : انا مادري وش ربي رماني عليك بس ماعندي غيرك
سهر ماتبي تعلق عشان لاتزودها ويهون مايقول بس ضحكت
منصور: هممم بس لاتقولين لحد
سهر: اوكي sure


منصور وهو مسوي مستحي: انتوا البنات اذا شفتوني وش تقولون عني
سهر فقت ضحك : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه من جدك هههههههههههههههه
منصور يضربها على راسك : انا قايل لو قاعد محلي احسن لي 
سهر حاولت تمسك نفسها : ههههههه طيب طيب ليه هالسؤال ؟ انت مو واثق من نفسك
منصور: مو سالفه ثقه "وسكت " ولاتدرين بدخل على طول غزل لو شافتني شتقول
سهر شهقت : منصوووووووووور
منصور طاح قلبه خاف انه تهور
سهر وهي تضربه: يالملعووون اثاريك "وترجع تشهق "
منصور ضربها على راسها: فجعتيني من كثر ماتشاهقين وش قايل انا
سهر تغمز : ههههههههههه ماكنت ادري انه شايف لك شوفه بس"ولوت بوزها" مالقيت الا غزل
منصور بجديه : ليه وش فيها ؟
سهر: لا بس ما اخبر انكم اصلاح .. يعني انت ماتطيقها وهي ماتطيقك وانت ادرى وش معنى تسألني عنها
منصور افف الله يعيني على اسألتها : واذا قلت لك هذا الشي الوحيد الي عاجبني فيها
سهر بأستغراب: وشو ؟ عسى لانها ماتطيقك
منصور حس ان شوي وبيذبحها بس كمل وكنه العيد : لا ياحظي عليك انها عنيييده
سهر: هههههههه اهااا 
منصور: وشو اها وش تقول لاشافتني ؟
سهر: عادي ماتقول شي بس مره قالت لي انها ودك تذبحها عشان مدري وش صاير بينكم
منصور: اها مالت عليها من زينها الشيفه
سهر: هههههههههههه انا ارحم حالك
منصور يضحك على نفسه
منصور يمسك اذنها: هي هيييه تدرين لو يطلع الحكي لاي مخلوق بنهي عليك بهذي الغرفه
سهر خافت منه بس ضحكت على غبائه: هههههههههههههههه منصور اتركني وربي ماني بقايله لحد سرك في بيير
منصور بأستهزاء: وليكون مفكره جايه اقولك سر
سهر قامت متنرفزه : والله ماعرفنا لك تدري قوم اقلب وجهك
منصور: لابس مستغرب ان شلون فكرتي اني انا اجي واعطي احد اسراري وحده مثلك
سهر تنرفزت حدها: منصووووووووور 
منصور يضحك وقام من وراها وشدها من شعرها وقربها من عنده وباسها على راسها
منصور: هههههههههههه امزح شفيك
سهر انبسطت : طيب طيب بس اترك شعري
منصور ترك شعرها ولفها ناحيته 
منصور: وهذا اخر انذار ياويلك تقولين لحد
سهر تهز راسها : اوكي
منصور: يلا تشاااااااو "وطلع"
رجعت سهر تقعد الا شوي وداخل عليها
سهر ناظرته بأستغراب
منصور بضحكه : تدرين عجبتني السوالف معك بقعد معك اليوم ماني بطالع
سهر ماتت ضحك عليه
"وهو سكر الباب وراه وراح جنبها وقعد يسولف عليها او بلاحرى يسحب منها بدون مايوضح انه هدفه يعرف عن غزل اي شي وبس "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*في سياره فيصل

**من ركبوا السياره وهم ساكتين ..
اديم ... ماكانت عارفه وش تقوول ماتعودت تطلع مع لحالها او قد فتحت نقاش معها ماكنه اخوها وهي بطبعها الهادي ماتعودت تاخذ وتعطي معه بميانه مثل خواتها.. 
اما بالنسبه لفيصل .. كان عارف اديم هاديه وكان متوقع انه مايقدر ياخذ منها حكي مثل ما يقدر ياخذ من وصايف الي من تقعد ترمي الي فقلبها والي وراه ..وبنفس الوقت مو عارف عن ايش يسولف لها
بس قرر يقطع الصمت : والله انبسطنا بالشاليه
اديم ابتسمت بخاطرها اخيرا : اي والله مرره
فيصل : تغير يعني من زمان مارحنا 
اديم : اي والله واحلى شي الجمعه
فيصل : اي والله
اديم: ودنا طولنا بس قهر وربي
فيصل : هي حلوه ومو حلوه
اديم: شلون يعني 
فيصل: هي حلوه وناسه وننبسط وموحلو نطول عشان تعرفين الجمعه وورانا صلاة جمعه يعني تعرفين وانتوا البنات دراسه يعني لو عطله اوكي بس ويك اند حلاتها يومين اربعا وخميس
اديم : اي صح لافكرت فيها
"وسكتوا ..وبعدها "
اديم : هممم شطاري عليك على الطلعه ومعي
فيصل : ليه شفيك انتي
اديم: هااه مافيني شي بس مو بعادتك
فيصل يبتسم هاديه : خاطري اسولف معك..ونستانس وبيني وبينك نغير جو انا فاضي وانتي فاضيه
اديم تبتسم ابتسامه عريضه 
اديم : ياحليلك والله
فيصل يقرصها على خدودها : الحين ياحليلي هاه
اديم استحت وحمرت خدودها 
اديم: لاوالله من زمااان
فيصل يلوي بوزه : اي بنات ماينوخذ منكم لاحق ولا باطل
اديم: هههههههه حرام عليك
فيصل : لاعنوني مو حرام علي حرام عليكم انتوا
اديم: هههه شوف لاتفتح لي قضيه المراء والرجل فكنا منها
فيصل: ههههههه لانكم عارفين سواياكم
اديم: ههههه انتهينا
فيصل: طاايب انزلي 
"وقتها كانوا على باب ستاربكس الكورنيش نزلت اديم وكانت عيون فيصل عليها كان يعرف الخبر دايما مزحومه واذا شافوهم الا بيقطون عليهم كلام الا وخويتك الا والا وكان يناظرها ويناظر حولها اديم كانت عارفه مثل اخوها بس مشت وراحت قريب منه ودخلوا حق العوائل فيصل اول مادخل ماشاف الا بنات متوزعات بكل مكان ماعجبه الجو خصوصا اغلبهم لفوا عليهم ونفس الشي اكيد بيقولون عن اخته ان هو خويها وعشان كذا قرر يطلع بأخته فوق الطابق الثاني واديم طلعت معه وكانت ساكته قعدت ايم بعد ماختار فيصل المكان الي يناسبه "
فيصل: وش تشربين ؟
اديم: فرابتشينو
فيصل : اوكي
اديم: فيصل وجيب لي فردج كيك
فيصل ابتسم : ان شاء الله
اديم ابتسمت يوم راح وبخاطره " يابخت الي بتاخذك والله فديييت اخوي اانا طول وقبله وجمال واخلاق ورومنسيه اي بنت بيحصلها مثل هالوقت .."وشوي " مو مثلي بيقطوني على فواز الي مادري وش طينه امه حتى ماقد سمعت حد يتكلم عنه .. وهو كله ساكت وانا اخاف من الساكتين "
وبعدها لفت تشوف الموجودين ماكن فيه غيرهم وغير عايله بدون رجال يجي عددهم 7 كلهم كانوا حريم كبار وكم بنت اصغر منهم ابتسم يوم شافت وحده تناظرها ولفت تناظر الجهة الثانيه الي كان يطلع على الشارع وضحكت
فيصل وقتها وصل وقعد جنبها : شفيك تضحكين 
اديم لفت عليه : ياخي شوف الناس اذا حطوا طابق ثاني وفيه بلكونه يكون قدامه منظر اشجار او بحر مو هنا نطل على الشارع والسيارات
فيصل : هههههههههه اي والله
اديم : هههههه والله فرق بين هنا ولبنان
فيصل : اي من جد لاتتعبين حالك تقارنين
اديم تناظره : عاد هالسنه مافي لبنان
فيصل: ههههههه اي والله بس تعالي سمعتهم يقولون بنسافر جميع
اديم: اي سمعت ولا ادري وش صار
فيصل: الله يقدم الي فيه الخير
" وسكتوا شوي .. وبعدها نزل فيصل راح يجيب الطلب وبعد مارجع حط الا وردر وقعدت تضبط شرابها وفيصل كمان وبعد فتره "
فيصل فجأه: ديومه ليه جد ماتبين فواز
اديم انصقعت شلون يقولها بالوجه كذا هذا الي خافت يسألها لانها توقعت انتهت منه بالسنبه لفيصل وعلى طول اتذكرت طلال يوم يهاوشهم وصكت الدنيا عليها
فيصل قدر سكوتها على اساس انها رافضه من البدايه ومستحيه وقال كنه يرمي صاروخ ثاني: في احد في بالك
اديم فتحت عيونها على الاخر شلون يقولها كذا وهذي هي اخته : فيصل وش تقول انت
فيصل ماكان يبي يقلب الموضوع لعب : مو معقوله بنت مثلك حلوه وهاديه مايكون حد في قلبها اديم خليك صريحه
اديم حست اخوها انجن اصلا حتى لو تحب نو واي تقول له:طيب واذا قلت لك والله ان ماحد في بالي بس انا رفضت فواز لان مادري ابي ادرس واحس لسا اشياء بحياها باقي ماسويتها
فيصل: مثل ايش يعني دام مافي حد في بالك تنتظرينه
اديم تحس انها متبلعمه : يعني لساتني ماكمل دراستي احس ابي ادرس واشتغل بعد واحس "وسكتت " باقي باقي اشياء كثيره خاطري اسويها "وسكتت على طول شربت من الفرابتشينو تحس ريقها نشف
فيصل ماكان يناظرها لو ناظرها بترتبك وماهي مجاوبه عليه : جايز… وبيني وبينك ريحتني يوم انك رافضه الزواج مو رافضه فواز وفواز وربي ماينرد مجنونه الي ترده 
اديم: انا عارفه وانت عارف ان الكل يقول ان انا له وهو لي ودامهم خطبوني الحين مافيها شي لو انتظرني بعد ما اخلص جامعه
فيصل: طيب بس لو ملكه
اديم: نفس الشي مابي احس اني مرتبطه "وقالت بأبتسامه تبي تغير الاسلوب الجدي الي بينهم " وتعرف ماتدري يمكن احب لي واحد
فيصل لف عليها : احلفي
اديم تطلع لسانه : هو حرام
فيصل فتح عيونها : من جدك 
اديم :ليه انت شايف فيها شي
فيصل هز راسه كنه يرفض فكره مرت عليه وبتردد خايف يقول اي ويتورط بعدين مو الحين : هاه لا بس شلون وانتي عارفه فواز لك الحين ولا بعدين رضيتي او ابيتي
اديم ابتسمت مجامله وفلبها يتقطع ودها تذبح هالفواز الي كلوا قلبها فيه : لا اصلا بس استهبل عليك
"فيصل قال كذا وهو مو عارف وش بيصير بعدين وماكان مجهز رد لسؤال اديم اذا انه شايف عادي اخته تحب … بينه وبين نفسه عادي من حقها.. بس بينه وبين عقله يخاف عليها ومايبيها تتعلق بحد ويصدمها بعدين اذا تركها .. توترت اعصاب فيصل "
اديم تغمز وتقطع عليه حبل افكاره : وانت مافي حد في بالك
فيصل ابتسم : عندك حد لي
اديم : هههههه لاماعندي انتي تشوف وماعتقد ماعندك ذوق ..اختار بمزاجك
فيصل يكذب: بعدني مالقيت الي ابيها
اديم: والله فيه بس انت ماتشووف
فيصل: شقصدك 
اديم ارتبكت : يعني بناتنا شكثرهم وكل وحده الزود عندي ومافي وحده دخلت مزاجك مشكله
فيصل: ههههههههه احلفي وانا اذا شفت وحده بقعد اسبل فيها وش زينها وش شينها
اديم: ههههههههه اي عادي
فيصل: هذا عندكم مو عندنا
اديم: اي طيييب.. دام كذا خل امي تنقي لك وحده
فيصل: وبتساعدينها
اديم: افا عليك
فيصل: هههههه اقول بس
اديم: والله باختار لك ذيك البنت الي ماتغض البصر منه وبنقي لك وحده على مزاجك رومنسيه مثلك ورايقه "وتفكر " هممم حنا تقريبا ماعندنا الا عبير رومنسيه بس مو رايقه مثلك فيها مهايط "وترجع تفكر " هممممم اجل نشوف لك سهر "وتناظره "سهر مش بطاله والله علمها الرمنسيه شرايك
فيصل كان سرحاان ومبتسم 
اديم ترفع صوتها : فيصل 
فيصل: هاااه
اديم: وش قلت 
فيصل: ياخي لاتقعدين لي تعددينهم عارفهم وحده وحده بس اشوف وحده عاجبتني بقولك عليها طيب ولاتزعجيني
اديم: ههههههه براحتك .. واقعد اذا راحوا عليك
فيصل: هي هي بعد حنا مثلكم حنا حبيبتي نأشر على الي نبي
اديم تضحك بأستهزاء: اي طيب
"وسكتت يوم شافته سكت "
"فيصل من لحظه ماسمع ان عبير رومنسيه وهو سرحان ومبتسم ..فديتها رومنسيه مثلي ولا مهايطه حلاتها والله "ويناظر في اديم " ليتني بس اقدر اقولك عشان اعرف عبير وتجيبين لي اخبارها بس ماقدر وتونا مسكرين موضوع فواز وان البنت تحب اففف لو ادري ساكت وساحب منها بطريقه ثانيه"

.
.
.
الساعه 8:40

**في بيت بو نايف
كانت بسمه ونجود قاعدين وساكتين ..ماكان في الموضوع شي جديد 
نجود: انا طفشت
بسمه تناظرها: وانا بعد.. ماعندي شي اسويه
نجود:الله عطاك هوايه ...قومي ارسمي مقابلتني صار لك ساعه
بسمه: قاعده فوقك انا .. وبعدين مالي خلق ارسم انهلكت بالجامعه اليوم
نجود: اصلا غريبه انتي فاضيه
بسمه: عناد لاني انهلكت وقلت بريح ماني مسويه شي اليوم
نجود: اهاا
بسمه: عاد انتي كل مريحه
نجود: بس ملل 
بسمه: ارجعي للجيم
نجود بقرف: اسكتي والي يعافيك حامت كبدي منه.
بسمه: يعني تغير ولا قعدتك فاضيه
نجود: اففف مالي خلق 
بسمه: ادرسي وقت ماتطفشين عشان لايتراكم عليك بلاختبارات وبالقليل يرتفع معدلك
نجود : اووووووه بسمه وبعدين معك حومتي كبدي بسوالفك هذي الواحد يكره يقعد معك وبسبب سوالفك الممله ..حشى انسانه معقده مثلك بحياتي ماشفت "وقامت "
بسمه فتحت عيونها " صحيح انها تعودت على اسلوبها معها وصار كنه العيد .. بس خلاص كل واحد وله طاقته كفايه قاعده تجرح فيني واانا ساكته لها .. لهذي الدرجه انا ممله ..لهذي الدرجه انا ما انطاااق..يعني انا معقده ... طيب ليه " حز بخاطرها الكلام الي قالت لها نجود
قطع عليها صوت تليفون البيت قامت ترد عليه ودموعها في عيونها 
بسمه : الوو
بسمه وصلها من الطرف الثاني دووشه
الطرف الثاني كان يشاهق :ب.. بسـمه .. الحقي علي "وتشهق"بموت . ال.. حقـ..
بسمه فز قلبها هذا صوت اختها نجلاء
بسمه تمسك تليفونها والدموع الي بعيونها نزلت على طول: نجلا نجلا شفييك
نجلا: ال. حقيــيني بموت"وتشهق"
بسمه رمت التليفون وراحت تركض ماكانت عارفه وين تروح البيت مافي غير نجود وابوها .. فضلت تروح عند ابوها وراحت تركض دخلت عليه بدون ماتدق الباب
بسمه والدموع بعيونها: باباااا بااابااا ن.. نجـلا بتمووووت
ابوها كان منسدح على السرير والمجله بيده اول مافتح الباب وشاف بسمه فز من مكانه
بو نايف وقلبه طار على بنته : شفيها.. وينها هي فيه
بسمه تشهق : في .. ف بيتها 
بو نايف بعصبيه : طيب زوجها وينها فيه امك وينها فيه
بسمه تضرب على وجهها: مدري مدري
بونايف: طيب طيب روحي كلمي على نايف وانا بلحقك
بسمه طلعت من غرفة ابوها ووقفت على الممر وكانت تبكي وخايفه على اختها .. اختها تقول انها بتمووت .. بس وقفها انها يمكن تولد بس شلون تولد وهي توها مادخلت شهرها .. وتضرب على خدها وتبكي حتى نجود ماراحت تقول لها.. مشت شوي وقعدت على اول عتبه من الدرج تنتظر ابوها 
"من جهة ثانيه دخل نايف البيت وكان يدندن بأغنيه مو معروفه .. بسمه اول ماشافته سكتت شوي.. ماكنت عارفه شتسوي تخاف تفجعه ولا شي ..نايف اول مارفع عيونها بيطلع على الدرج انتبه على اخته "
نايف بصوت عالي لانه خاف عليها اول ماشاف وجهها : بسسسسسسمه شفييييك
بسمه حطت يدها على فمها وتشهق .. هو ركض لعندها وقعد مقابلها وما امداه بيكلمها الا وابووه طالع من الغرفه مسرع .. طاح قلب نايف مايعرف شفيهم ..اكيد شي صاااير
ابو نايف اول ماشاف نايف صرخ: نايف قوم قوم معي قووم
نايف تبع اوامر ابوه وهو ساكت ويوم وصلوا عند الباب: يبه شفيكم شصاير
ابو نايف: اختك نجلا تعباانه
نايف استكنر السبب كل هذا عشان نجلا تعبانه وزوجها وينه فييه بس سكت لانه ابوه هالوقت محد ياخذ ويعطي معه
فتح سيارته وركبوا 
ابو نايف وجسمه يرتجف: حرك حرك
نايف: يبه وين اروح
ابو نايف بعصبيه: وشو وين تروح .. شقة اختك بعد وين
"نايف ارتبك وتبع اوامر ابوه وراح وكان مسرع..وقلبه كان ياكل على اخته مايعرف وش صاير لها"
.
.
"بعد ماوصلوا"
نزل ابو نايف من غير شعور من السياره ونايف يركض وراه ..راحوا من الباب الخارجي الخاص الي يودي الى شقة نجلاء... دقوا الباب عليها وفتحت لهم وهي تزحف من الالم وبعد ما ابوها حس انه بينجن على بنته اول مافتحت الباب ركت نفسها على الجدار وعلى طول ياخذها ابوها ويحضنها ونايف ساعد ابوه ونجلا كانت حاطه يدها على بطنها وتعرق شالوها وحطوها على اقرب كنبه وبدت نجلا تصارخ تصارخ .. ابوها ماعرف وش يسوي ونايف عرف انها في حاله ولاده ماكان يهمه هي بأي شهر لان مبين انها تطلق وتعرق وماسكه بطنها ..
نايف: يبه قوم نوديها المستشفى نجلا بتولد
ابو نايف : طيب وعبايتها
نايف توهق: لحظه شوي بروح ادورها
راح نايف مثل التايه يدور بالشقه ماهو عارف وين عبايتها بتكون وراح دايركت على غرفتها وشافها معلقه في المعلاق ورا الباب ارتاح واخذها وراح لابوه مسرع ولبسوها ونزلوها وركبوها السياره وطاروا فيها لللمستشفى "
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*من جهة الثانيه وفي بيت ابو نايف بالتحديد
بسمه بعد ماطلع ابوها ونايف حست البيت استوحش عليها كانت خايفه على اختها وتبي تقول لحد امها ماهي بـ فيــه ونجود متهاوشه معها وماهي عارفه شتسوي راح وانسدحت على الكنبه تنتظر امها ودموعها بعيونها بعد ربع ساعه غفت بسمه ودموعها بعيونها الا بوصول امها 
دخلت امها البيت وشافته هادي وطاحت عينها على بسمه الي كانت نايمه على الكنبه تركتها وقالت بترجع لها وراحت فوق تحط عبايتها وتشوف ابوهم ..
اول مادخلت الغرفه اخترعت يوم ماشافت ابو نايف حطت عبايتها بسرعه وشنطتها وراحت تشوف نجود اذا تعرف ابوها وينه فيه بما ان بسمه نايمه دخلت عليها الغرفه وبدون ماتطق الباب
نجود ماحست فيها لانها حاطه الايبود ومنسدحه على السرير على بطنها ومعطيه الباب ظهرها
ام نايف: نجود نجود
نجود :............
ام نايف قربت من بنتها وشافتها حاطه الايبود على اذونها هزتها ونجود اول ماشافت امها صلحت جلستها وشالت السماعات
نجود تصلح شعرها : بدري
ام نايف: اخلصي وين ابوك
نجود: بغرفته بعد وين
ام نايف: لامو بغرفته ياحظي
نجود بلا مبالاه : اجل مادري وينه
ام نايف عصبت: امحق بنات حشى مايتكل عليكم بشي وجودكم والخلا "وطلعت"
نجود لحقت امها الي كانت نازله تحت والي كانوا يتجادلون طول الطريق
نجود: وشو يمه ..... اسألي بسمه كانت تحت
ام نايف: بسمه نظر عيني نايمه 
نجود: اي بسمه نظر عينك وانا قاعده تتحسبين علي
ام نايف: ما اتحسب عليك بس انتي الكبيره حلاتك تدارين البيت من بعدي بسمه ونايمه وانتي صاحيه ومنعزله بغرفتك
نجود تصلح بلوزتها: والله محد قالك اطلعي واسهري وارجعي البيت اخر اليل
ام نايف بتأفف: نجيييد وبعدين فكيني والي يعافيك 
"ام نايف راحت لعند بسمه وبهدوء تصحيها "
ام نايف تهزها : بسمه يمه بسمه
وبما ان بسمه من النوع الي نومهم خفيف على طول نقزت
ام نايف: بسم الله عليك
بسمه صارت تناظر في امها
بسمه صلحت جلستها وحطت يدها على راسها تحس انها مصدعه 
ان نايف بهدوء: يمه بسمه شفتي ابوك وهو يطلع
بسمه تذكرت وشهقت وبعدها كتت خافت تخرع امها ويصير فيها شي
بسمه حزنت ماتبي تكون السبب اذا صار شي في امها بسببها وبنفس الوقت خافت تقول انها ماتدري عن ابوها وتخترع امها وكانت بجد محتاره
بسمه تحك راسها: اي اي طلع
ام نايف: وين راح ماتعرفين
بسمه: هاه مادري طلع مع نايف عنده شغل اظن
ام نايف ارتاحت دامه مع نايف
ام نايف: وانتي ليه نايمه هنا
بسمه: كنت طفشانه وغفيت 
ام نايف : قومي يمه نامي فوق
بسمه تناظر ساعتها واخترعت وين ابوها ونايف تأخروا.. وش صار عليهم وش صار على نجلا خافت من جد وردت على امها بسرعه
بسمه: لايمه لسا بدري "وقامت لان امها تناظرها وبسمه الي كل شي يبين في عينها يعني شفافه الي مايعرف يقرا عيون في بسمه بيقراها وبيعرف الي فيها"
"راحت بعيد عنهم وطلعت جوالها من جيبها ودقت على نايف على طول ....تررررن تررررررررن ... طول وهو يدق ولاحد يرد عليها .. خافت بسمه ماترعف شتسوي ماتعرف شلون تتصرف ..قالت بتقول لامها والي فيها فيها ماتعرف شلون تتصرف .. راحت لعندهم مسرعه وبيدها الجوال "
بسمه بعد ماخذت نفس وغمضت عيونها ماتبي تشوف امها : يمه ابوي ونايف راحوا لنجلاء كلمت علي وكانت تشاهق تقول انها بتموت
ام نايف شهقت على طول: يمممممه بنتي .. وليه ماقلتي لي من البدايه 
بسمه فتحت عيونها : مابغيت اخوفك
ام نايف دمعت عيونها على نجلا الي ماتدري شفيها : وشلون ماقلتي لي ..دقي لي على نايف خليني اشوفهم ... "وتحط يدها على قلبها" يمه بنتي
بسمه كانت تناظر امها وخايفه
نجود ببعصبيه: انتي صاحيه شلون يصير كل هذا ولاتقولين لنا هااااه .. صدق لاقالوا بزر وجايه تقولها كذا .. استغفر الله منك وستحب جوال بسمه من يدها وكلمت على نايف
بسمه اخترعت ولاعرفت شتسوي وحست انها بتبكي ..نجود دقت على نايف وامها سحبت التليفون منها ولفت على بسمه
نجود: هذا الي فالحه فيه الدمعه موقفه على الباب
بسمه تصارخ ويدها على اذونها: نجود بس بس"ورمت نفسها بقوه على الكنبه وبدت تبكي "
نجود تصارخ : مو كافي الي مسويته يالبزر
ام نايف تصرخ: بس انتي واياها بتجيبون لي الضغط 
نجود سكتت وحدها مولعه 
وبسمه كانت خايفه نايف مايرد ويتوحدون فيها وكانت تدعي ربها يرد ويطنهم او يقول اي شي
ولكــن ماوصلهم رد ام نايف: شفتوا ياويلي على بنتي 
بسمه طاح قلبها
وعلى طول دقت من جديد وعلى طول بعد دقتين رد
نايف : هلا بسمه
ام نايف بلهفه : نايف يبه وينكم فيه نجلا وينها وش فيها
نايف: يمه شفيك نجلا مافيها شي جاها طلق وزوجها مادري وين ذالف عنها
ام نايف: بنتي تطلق وانا بعيده عنها تعال خذني ودني لها
نايف: يمه والي يعافيك وين اجيك هالوقت قلنا لك طلق وكلمنا زوجها وهذا هو جاي
ام نايف: اذا مانت بجاي بجي مع السواق "وقفلت بوجهه "
ام نايف: نجود جيبي عبايتي
نجود: يمه اجي معك
بسمه: لايمه وبتخلوني بجي معكم
نجود: انتي اسكتي
ام نايف وقلبها يعورها: روحي جيبي عبايتي تسمعين وانتي بكيفك مع اختك بتجون تعالوا
نجود: لا بسمه تقعد مين بيقعد في البيت
بسمه: لابروح
"طنشتها و راحت نجود تجيب عبايتها وعباية امها"
بسمه: يمه بروح معكم والي يعافيك
ام نايف: لايمه انتي اقعدي لو حد دق ولاحد رد عليه بيخافون علينا
بسمه: يمه تكفين بروح
ام نايف: يايمه مافيها شي بس تطلق واصلا ماراح يخلونا كلنا بخلي نجود ترجع مع ابوك او اخوك
بسمه سمعت كلامها وقعدت 
بسمه: بس يمه تكفون اي شي يصير دقوا علي
ام نايف: الله يساعدها توها مادخلت شهرها.. ياقلبي على بنيتي
بسمه وقفت جنب امها وتطبطب عليها : يمه عادي كثير يولدون قبل شهرهم
ام نايف: الله يستر "وراحت عنها قدام الدرج وتنادي على نجود وكانت نجود جايه تركض وبيدها عباية امها لبستها وطلعوا وبسمه قعدت لحالها حزنانه وخايفه على اختها "
.
.
.
في نفس الوقت في بيت ام فواز

**كانت غزل قاعده مع امها واخوها فواز وطلال ويسولفون بعد ماتعشوا
غزل بدلع: الا طلال ماقلت لي كيف الدوام
طلال بلعانه : توني ثاني يوم لي عادي 
غزل: عجبك الوضع هناك
طلال ينرفزها: وليه مايعجبني حالي حال الباقي 
غزل بأبتسامه تستفز طلال : اهااا كويس والله عاد شد حيلك
طلال: لاتوصين
غزل سوت نفسها بتفقع من ضحك : هئ قال لاتوصين
طلال وده يذبحها : شفيك اخت غزل تتمصخرين شي
غزل: ابد والله 
طلال يخزها
فواز يقطع عليهم : احم يمه ماقلتي لي عمتي ام فيصل ماردت عليك
"طلال نشف ريقه "
ام فواز: لايمه بس خلهم ياخذون راحتهم
طلال: يمه مو كنهم طولوا يمكن البنت ماتبي تتزوج ولا ماقد سمعت بحياتي بنت تاخذ كل هالوقت تفكر وفي ولد عمها
ام فواز عصبت : طلال وش هالكلام
"فواز تبلعم خاف يكون طلال صادق "
طلال: يمه هذي بالعقل صراحه
ام فواز: خل البنت تاخذ راحتها هذا زواج مو لعبه
طلال بأستهزاء : هئ اي طيب على بنات عمي 
فواز: طلال وش هالكلام
طلال: ماشوف اني قلت شي
فواز تنرفز وخصوصا هلايام اخلاقه زفت فاقام
غزل: زين كذا وربي الواحد مايشتهي يقعد بمكان معك
طلال: اقول هييي انتي قومي اقلبي خشتك عني تراها واصله هنا "ويأشر على خشمه "
غزل: وخير ان شاء الله توصل هنا ليكون انت الي بتعرس
طلال: والله هذا مو من شغلك
غزل: افففف حلاتك ساكت والله "وقامت غرفتها "
ام فواز: انت بالله من تقعد تنحش اخوانك عني
طلال ضحكته كلمت امه مع انه كان متنرفز من غزل وموضوع فواز: هههههههههه فديتك انا والله شسوي عيالك مايتحملون مني كلمه مادري متى بيفهمون اني رجال ولي كلمتي
ام فواز: لمن تعقل
طلال: ليه انا الحين مو عاقل وش زيني داخل جامعه وبدرس اي تي هاه
ام فواز: ههههههه لاتضحكني الي يسمع من جهدك عسى الله يسلم ابوك ثم اخوك
طلال: ههههههه وانتي بعد شوفي تراها واصلها معي هنا"ويأشر على خشمه " لاتزودينها معي
ام فواز فتحت عيونها
وطلال مات ضحك عليها
ام فواز: انا تقول لي هالكلام يا طلييل
طلال قام ونط فوقها: هههههههههه لافديتك امزززح وربي 
ام فواز: قم قم عني 
طلال: مابي مابي
"وبعدها قعد يتدلع عليها لين وصلت معها وقامت وخلته "
.
.
.
بعيد عن الاجزاء في الشرقيه ..وفي مكان بعيد كانا سلطان قاعد مع ربعه بالكوفي شوب وكان هم المتكفل بالاوردر

"تك تك تتتاااااات تتتاااااه"
"كانت نغمة مسج لجوال سلطان الي كان ناسيه على الطاوله وبمما ان غيث يموون اخذ الجوال وفتحه اول شي قراه الاسم لقا برايفت نامبر وبدا يقرا المسج واستغرب من الي راسله لسلطان خاف انه الاهل ورجعه .. اول ماوصل سلطان "
سلطان: هذا حقك وهذا حق يزيد 
غيث: ثانكس
سلطان: ولوو
يزيد: ثنكيووو
سلطان: حياك
غيث: سلطان ترى وصل مسج لجوالك
يزيد: ومن لقافته فتحه
"سلطان ناظر غيث وغيث لف وجهة عن سلطان"
"فتح سلطان المسج

**تصــــــــــــــــــــــدق
اشتقت لكـ !
أنا أعترف ..
بعدكـ حياتي تختلف
تايه وحيد
أصيح باسمكـ وأرتجف ،
في كل شي أتخيلكـ ..
ومهما تغيب
عندي أمل
بكره تجي وبكل شــــــــوق
أ .. س .. ت .. ق .. ب .. ل .. ك


**وشافه هالمره من برايفت نامبر وحس انها بدت توصل معه "
"غيث لف من جديد ناحيه سلطان "
غيث: ذولا الاهل
سلطان رافع حاجب : لا
غيث: اجل
سلطان: مادري مين رقم خاص
غيث: اهااا
"سلطان حط الجوال بكل قوته على الطاوله وكان وده يعرف وبقوه من قليل الادب الي يرسل المسجات وكانت المسجات بدت بجد تشغل باله "
.
.
.

**واعذرونـــــــــي من جديد على التقصيــــــــــــر

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــع***9****

----------


## منى قلبي

*الجزء السادس
الفصل الاول

**"هذا اليوم الثاني من بعد معاناة نجلاء الي خاضتها لحالها بدون زوجها والي كانت تحسه كنه مثل الحلم ماتخيلت انها تولد بهذي الطريقه وخصوصا انه اول طفل لها وشي طبيعي بتكون خايفة وماكانت تتخيل ان يجيها طلق مبكر وبعيد عن امه وزوجها .. طبعا نجلا اظطروا يولدونها قبل شهرها لان الكيس الي يغطي الجنين بدا يتفجر ونجلا فقدت كثير من السوائل الي تحيط بالجنين .. كانت خايفه على ولدها من انه يصير فيه التهاب نيمونيا الي يجيه لان الطفل مابعد يتخلص من السوائل الي في الرئتين ولكن طمنوها انه شي معتاد عليه للي مثل حالتها تولد مبكر وقالوا لها انه مايشكل خطر على طفلها لانه بيحطونه فتره بالمضاء الحيوي .. وبعدها عطوا اهلها خبر بأنهم يولدونها ..
بعد ماولدت نجلا وكان كل شي ماشي مثل ماكانوا يبونه .. طبعا ام نجلا فرحت وارتاحت بعد التعب الي صابها من خوفها على بنتها ونايف وزوجها تكفلوا بتبليغ العايله عن ولادتها ..الكل استغرب في البدايه انه وشلون ولسا شهرها بس قالوا لهم كل شي بأختصار شديد وفرحوا لها .. ومن بداية يوم ثاني بدوا الاهل يزورونها ويتحمدون لها سلامتها كنهم ماصدقوا على الله لوول ... "

**في المستشفى
يوم الثلاثاء
الساعه 12:00 الظهر

**كانت نجلا نايمه وكان مبين على وجهها التعب وكان مافي حد غير زوجها بهالوقت استأذن من دوامه وجا لها يزورها .. كان قاعد جنبها ويمسح على راسها بعد فتره حست فيه نجلا وفتحت عيونها اول مافتحتها انتبه لها هو .. صلح جلسته وارتسمت ابتسامه على شفايفه ماغابت عن عيون نجلاء
فهد بأبتسامه : صباح الخير
نجلا بعد ثواني وبصوت مبحوح:صباح النور
فهد بأبتسامه اكبر: يوووه الصووت ما الومك من قيامه قومتيها امس بالمستشفى
نجلا ابتسمت بعدها رجعت غمضت عيونها
فهد: نجوولتي ماقلتي لي كيفك الحين
نجلا رجعت فتحت عيونها : الحمدالله
"فهد استغرب منها ليه انها قاعده ترد على قد سؤاله بس بعدين عذرها انها تعبانه ومافيها حييل "
فهد: طيب يلا قومي تغدي.. غداكي برد 
نجلاء بضيق: مابي
فهد: ليه طيب
نجلا: ماشتهي
فهد: نجوول يلا بابا وعن الدلع 
نجلا بضيق: يووه فهد قلت لك ماشتهي
فهد عقد حواجبه شفيها عليه بس سكت
وبعدها قال : يعني ماتبين
نجلا سكتت وماردت عليه
"فهد بطبعه الصبور سكت وخلاها على راحتها بعدين تجوع وتطلبه بس اهم شي كان عنده انها بخير .. بعد خمس دقايق مرت وهم ساكتين دخلوا عليها سهر وغزل واديم ووصايف الي استأذنوا لها وما استأذنوا لجنى .. لان وصايف تحلفت فيهم بعد ماسمعت اديم تكلم سهر ويتفقون يجون لنجلا سوا ..وكان من ازعاجهم مبين ان بنات جايين الغرفه اول ماطق الباب وقف فهد ونجلا فتحت عيونها 
فهد : تفضل
"البنات اول ماسمعوا صوته استحوا بس بعدين دخلوا .. وهو اول ماشفهم لف ناحية زوجته وشافها شلون شقت البسمه اول ماشافتهم وهمس لها "
فهد : اخليك معهم"ولف وهو منزل عيونه " تفضلوا وعن اذنكم 
نجلا: هلا والله حيا الله هالبنات
سهر والبنات : الله يحيك 
"وبدوا يسلمون عليها وحده وحده "
نجلا ضحكت اول ماشافت وصايف:وصاايف وش مجيبك معهم
وصايف بضحكه : خليتهم يستأذنون لي مايصير يجون وانا لا
نجلا: كفو والله طيب وعادي اي حد يستأذن لك
وصايف: خليت اديم على اساس فيه موعد عندي "وشقت الضحكه"
نجلا: ااخ منك ماتفوتين شي
وصايف: شي طبيعي بنت عمي تولد بأول ولد لها وما ازورها 
نجلا: هههههههههه فديتك والله
اديم تقطع عليهم : كيفك نجووول الحين
نجلا: الحمدالله بس لسا تعبانه
سهر: ياحوبي لك والله ماشتوفين شر
نجلا : الشر مايجيك
نجلا تلف على غزل : وغزوله شخبارها مالها حس
ابتسمت غزل
غزل: الحمدالله والله انتي بشرينا عنك
نجلا: ابد والله
غزل: وين البيبي ماشفناه
نجلا: هههه مايجيبونه لي الحين هو في الحضانه
سهر: لاتكفيين نبي نشووفه
نجلا وهي تحس بتعب: ممنوع لازم اكون انا معكم وبعدين مايدخلونكم كلكم
وصايف: حسااافه ..طيب بس انا وانتي
نجلا:ههههه
اديم: ياناس خلوا بحالها مبين عليها لسه تعبانه وجيتوا وازعجتوها 
سهر:من جد تلقين صوتنا لبرا قبل شوي هي وزوجها ولاهمس لهم
"ضحكوا وضحكت نجلا معهم "
غزل: وش بتسمينه
نجلا: اكيد فهد بيسميه على اسم ابوه فيصل
وصايف: اوووه كششخه ياني احب هلاسم
سهر: هو حلو بس كبيير عليه
وصايف: هو بعدين بيكبر بيكبر وبيصير اسمه كشخه فهد بن فيصل
نجلا: ههههههههه ايوا بالضبط
اديم:لاكشخخه كشخه على اسم اخوي بيتشقق
نجلا: هههههههه
وصايف: اجل انا على قد ماحب اسم فيصل ماحب فيصل اخوي كثر ماحب الاسم
"ضحكوا عليها "
اديم:طااايب ان ماقلت له ماكون انا اديم
وصايف: هي هي ياحليلك وش دعوى مايدري
نجلا تضحك عليها: يدري ولاعندك انتي وقسم بالله
"وقعدوا يسولفون زياده 10 دقايق وبعدها طلعوا عشان زوجها وعشان دواماتهم للي عليهم ووصايف بترجع البيت"
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*كان طالع من البيت ورايح السوبر ماركت كانت امه طالبه من طلبات يجيبها معه بطريقه ... كان متذمر وقت ماطلبت من امه الطلبات لان عنده شغل ومايبي يتأخر عليه .. ماكان عارف انه رايح للجنه الي طالما حلم فيها ..وبعد ماوصل السوبر ماركت وخذ الي امه تبيه فكر انه يروح جهة الصحف والمجلات .. وهو فطريقه مر قدام عينه ماقد توقع انه يكون على سطح الارض ..مضت ثواني وهو مسبل عيونه على هذا الشي ..
كانت صورة البنت الي قاعد يشوفها ماغابت عن ذهنه كمل طريقه وافكاره ضايعه "ماشاء الله رشاقة الجسم سحر العيون الممزوجه بالبراءه رقة الملامح شفايف للهمس بس "خطر في باله يارب هذي مثلنا تشرب الي نشربه تاكل الي ناكله وداخلها دم و كبد وبنكرياس وطحال ؟"
قطع حبل افكاره شوفته لها من جديد ..استغل الفرصه وقام يشوفها من كل زاويه من كل فتحه يقدر يشوفها فيها ..وكانت البنت ترمي عليه سهام بنظراتها قعد يتسأل وش سر هالنظرات وفي داخل تساؤلاته ..كانت البنت مازالت تناظر فيه من خلف النظاره ومره بالتلقيب بين صفحات المجله الي بيدها ... سوى حركه ماكان يتوقع انها تطلع منه وهي سحب مجله من المجلات وكانت بلانجليزيه وخاصه للرياضه وعلى الغلاف كتب رقمه ورجعها مثل ماكانت ..وراح بعيد الي ماكان عارف وين ..وبعد فتره رجع مكان الصحف والمجلات ومالقى اثر للمجله انشل عقله ارتخت عضلاته ولمح البنت وهي طالعه من السوبر ماركت وراكبه سيارتها ..
دفع بسررعه الاغراض الي اخذها وراح متوجه ناحيه البيت وكنسل الموعد الي كان ينتظره وكان ماسك جواله ينتظر اي اتصال اي مسج من رقم غريب.. الي كان حلم بالنسبه له
بعد ايام مرت ونسى فيه البنت وان كان يحتفظ بوجهها الملائكي 
ودار هذا الحوار
..:الو
الطرف الثاني: مرحبا
..:مرحبتين ياهلا
الطرف الثاني :....
..:احد متصل
الطرف الثاني بعد وهله : ايه انا
...: هلا..امري ؟خير
الطرف الثاني : حبيت اسأل عن واحد مرقم بالسوبر ماركت وبمجله الرياضيه وبلانجليزيه بعد
"ماكان عارف ايش يسوي وقتها ..وبعد مارجع لوعيه "
..:ايه انا
الطرف الثاني :........
...: معك فـواز
الطرف الثاني : وانا دانه
"وبعد دقايق انتهت المكالمه وكانوا على وعد ان يكون بينهم مكالمه ثانيه ...وتوالت الاتصالات بينهم وفي يوم من الايام طلب منها انهم يتقابلون وهي وافقت على شرط انهم يمشون مايقعدون ..فكر شوي بعدين وافق .. وتم القاء الاول ومعه اول الهدايا وكانت اول هديه منها ساعه فخمه وكانت اول هديه منه ورده حمراء بين يد دبدوب ......وبعد فتره وبعد اكثر من لقاء كان متواعدين على كوفي ..التقى فيها وكانت دقات قلوبهم تكاد الكل يسمعها ..وبعد ماركبوا السياره فتح المسجل وترك لعبير الحريه باختيار الشريط ..وبعد ماعجزت بطريقه التحكم مد يده بطريقه غير تلقائيه والا بيدينهم تتلامس ..وبعدها حاولت عبير تبعد يدها ولكنه شد عليها وبعد فتره خفف من قوه ضغطه على يدها ومالقى الا عبير تتمسك بيده اكثر وماتركت يده الا ان رجعها "
"وفي احد اليالي الي كان فواز يعتبرها احلى ليالي عمره ماعاشها ولايظن انه بيعيشها كان وقتها يكملها وكان يدور هذا الحوار"
فواز:هممم ودي اقولك شي ومتردد ولاني عارف شلون ابدى
دانه: ابدا لاتتردد ولاشي خليك فواز الي اعرفه الي قلبه على لسانه امر
فواز:وش صار على الدبدوب والورده الي اهديتك اياهم
دانه: الدبدوب ما انام الا وانا حاضنته والورده لسا محافظه عليها بس ليش؟
فواز: الورده بيجيها يوم بيكون لالون لها ولاريحه وترمينها صح ؟
دانه:مو شرط .. ترى هذي ورده حسيه..ورده حبك الي بقلبي مراح تذبل ابد
فواز:هاه
دانه: هااه ؟ لا ..اقول الورد زين يحطونه بالحدايق ماقلت لك وش صار اليوم بالمدرسه
"ولفت ودارت عليه حتى ضيعت الموضوع ..وبعدها رجعت له "
دانه: فواز ليش اهديتني ورده ودبدوب مو شي ثاني ؟
فواز :......
"نزلت عليه الكلمه مثل الصاعقه كسرت امله ورومانسيتها وحس ان الي يسمعه من الشباب عن البنات صحيح وكأن صوت تكسر اماله وصل لمسامعها "
دانه: تدري ماكنت راح افرح لدرجه هذي الي اهديتني فيها الورده والدبدوب ولو ادري انك كنت بتجيب لي كان شرطت عليك ورده حمرا
قاطعها فواز بحده ممزوجه بالحزن : وليش ماتوقعتي ؟ هو صحيح اني مراح اقدر اجيب لك بالمستوى الهديه الي اهديتني اياها وفخامتها ..لكن هم بجيب لك بيكون حلو وراقي لكن انا تعمدت اهديك الورده والدب مخصووص........
دانه:فوااااااااز شفيك والله ماقصدت ولافكرت بالطريقه ايل فكرت فيها حرام عليك
فواز: بس كانت طريقتك استفزاز
دانه:اسفه ؟ وبعدين بزعل عليك لو جبت لي هديه غير الورد او الالعاب الصغيره اوكيه حبيبي
فواز:هاه وش قلتي
دانه: ها لا اقول الدب حلو مع الورد 
فواز:عبير شقلتي
دانه وقد اختلط عليها بتنهيده مع صوت بكاء خفيف : ياربي ....فوااز احبــك
فواز: دانه وش قلتي ؟
دانه: احبك انا احبــك
فواز:...
دانه:.....
فواز:....
دانه:.....
فواز: دانه
دانه: ياروووح دانه
فواز: وانا احبك..بس اوعديني بشي
دانه: اوعدك بقلبي وبروحي ..ماراح اتركك لحالك ..بكون لك سند ..بوقف بوجه الدنيا عشان خاطرك ابي اترك الدنيا واسكن قلبك ..مراح اكون لغيرك لاني احبك
فواز:وعهدي لك اني ما اتنازل عنك واحطك بقلبي واحميك من ظلم الدنيا وانورها لك بنور عيني
"وبدت قصه حب نادره ..قصة وفاء واخلاص وتضحيه وفي اصعب الاقوات مالقى غير عبير بجنبه الي وقفت معه وشدت ازره في اصعب المواقف وتحملت مزاجه المتقلب ورا ظروفه الصعببه.. وقضى احلى فترات حياته ..لايوجد اي مصطلح يعبر عن ذيك الليالي .. ولاتجمع الحروف والكلمات يخلق جمال وصفها "
"وفي احد ايام عيد الفطر وبعد انقطاع الاتصال بينهم لاسباب كان يجهلها وصله هذا الاتصال"
فواز: الو
الطرف الثاني :الو ..السلام عليكم
فواز: وعليكم السلام
الطرف الثاني : دانه موجوده
فواز:غلطانه بالرقم اختي
الطرف الثاني: لحظه لحظه .. تعرف دانه
فواز رافع حاجب : نعم من انتي؟؟ وش تبين ؟؟ ووين دانه
الطرف الثاني: اسمع فواز انا بنت خالتها وانا اعرف انك انسان عاقل وفاهم وهذا بشهاده دانه
فواز قاطعها : عاقل مين وشهاده مين ؟؟ بس انا ابي دانه وينها وش فيها ماتتصل ولاترد ولاشي ؟؟ شصاير فيها شي؟؟
الطرف الثاني: دانه تزوجت يافواز
فواز: طيب.. بس قولي لها تتصل بسرعه لاني مو ناقص حرق اعصاب اوكيه
الطرف الثاني بصراخ : انت شفييك ماتفهم اقولك دانه تزوووجت تفهم
فواز: انتي تكذبين قولي وشصاير
الطرف الثاني :والله ماكذب دانه تزوجت
فواز:.......................
الطرف الثاني: ادعي لها بأن الله يوفقها والله ان الظروف اجبرتها ..وربي كان حبكم اسطوري وماكان على لسانها الا فواز...
"وبعدها ماقدر يترجم باقي كلام الطرف الثاني ... وبعد محاولات من الطرف الثاني عرف فواز ان الخبر صحيح وعرف وقتها انها نهاية هذا الحب وانتهى معه "
.
"فواز كان قاعد يتذكر كل شي صار له من عرف دانه حتى اختفت من حياته .. كان واقف عند نفس السوبر ماركت وكان رايح لنفس السبب الي خلاه يلتقي بعبير واول ماطلع من السوبر ماركت سند راسه على الدركسون وبدا يسترجع كل شي مره فيه من بدايه علاقتهم الا نهايتها كانت الدمعه تغرغر بين اهداب عيونه ..وموقاهره الا السبب الي خلاها تبتعد بدون مايعرف ليه وشلوون .. رفع راسه وحس انه راسه ممسك عليه يحس راسه بينقسم نصفين من الصداع الي يحس فيه ..بعد ثواني حرك السياره مبتعد عن هالمكان الي كره من كل قلبه "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*في الرياض
الساعه 1:30

•»‹ ” رجـعـت أسـألـ "غـصـب" عـ ـنّـ ـي • جـبـرنـي "الـشـوق" وَ اعـ ـذرـنـ ـي ” ›«•:**انــا ولـــد

كانت منار وقتها في الجامعه وكانت طول اليوم ساكته والبنات استغربوا مو بعادتها تجيهم بهالمزاج من دخلت ماسمعوا غير السلام وسكتت بعدها ومن بدت المحاظره وهي سرحانه .." شلوون قدر الحيوان يكذب علي شلوون غلبني .... ياربيييييي انا وش سوووويت .. وش الي قاعد يصير معي .. صدق انه حقييير " ورجعت مسكت راسها تبي تطرد كل الافكار الشيطانيه الي تحاول تجتاح مخها .."وبكل بساطه يقول انا ولــــــد " ياربييييه وش اسووووي وش اسووووووووووي "بس لا لازم اوريه اني مو خايفه منه ولامن اشكاله ايه راح اسايره وماراح ابين له اني في يوم رويته صورتي بس وش يضمني ان الصور ماتسيفت عنده يارب لااا يارب لااا .. بس لازم انا اوريه منهي منار الي يلعب عليها واذا كان ناوي يهددني بالصور الصور صغيره ومو واضحه مره يعني ماراح يستفيد منها بشي بس في الدابه بعرف شلون اسايره وبعدها يحلها الف حلال "
تحمست منار لهذي الفكره واول ماخلص الدوام بدون ماتودع اصحابها طلعت مسرعه وكالعاده السواق برا وبما ان لميس لساتها في الدوام ف مراح تتأخر.. ركبت السياره وكانت تحس تبي تطير تبي تشوف وش بيصير لها مع سلطان الي غشها وقال انه لسعه شوق واسمه ماني عارف وغير كذا جايب صور ويقول انه هو ... منار بطبعها ماتخاف من شي ومايهمها حد بس هذا الشي يخوف مهما كان .. عشان كذا اول ماوصلت البيت نزلت من السياره وتحس ماتبي تمشي على الارض تبي تطير .. وبعد مادخلت شافت ام مساعد مرت زوجها بالصاله لحالها وقالت لازم تمر عليها
منار بأبتسامه خفيفه : السلام
ام مساعد بأبتسامه اوسع : وعليكم السلام والرحمه ياهلا
منار: هلا فيك
ام مساعد : تبين غدا
منار مستعجله : هاه لالا ياخاله باكل مع لميس الحين لساتها وحده ونص باكل مع لمي خليه
ام مساعد : براحتك يمه
منار: عن اذنك 
ام مساعد : اذنك معك
"وراحت منار بعيد عن ام مساعد طالعه فوق وكانت تضبط اوراقها .. جذبها ريحه عطر مقبله من ماخلاها ترفع راسها اول ماشافته ابتسمت ومرت عليه وهي تركض وهو استغرب شفيها ماسلمت .. بس يلا تعود وكمل طريقه طبعا هذا مازن *_^ ..........
اول ماوصلت غرفتها رمت الكتب على السرير والعبايه لسا عليها شغلت الاب توب وخلته يفتح وفسخت عبايتها وعيونها على الشاشه ورجعت قعدت ع الكمبيوتر بدون ماتغير ملابسها ... وبعد فتره على مايفتح الجهاز كانت تنتظر على نار واول شي سوته فتحت الماسنجر وسجلت دخوول على طول .. وبعد مافتح شقت ضحكة السخريه اول ماشافت مرتز في البدايه والاخ كان مغير نك نيمه "طييب ان ماوريتك ماكون منار"
"وبكل قواة عين اول مادخلت سلم عليها "

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:
**مرحبا 

"منار في خاطرها صدق مايستحي "بس وشو مسوي قوي علي انا اوريه "

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:
**مرحبتين ياهلا

"هو استغرب ماتوقعها بتعطيه وجه بعد الي قاله "

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

**كيفك

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

**الحمدالله والله انت شحبارك ؟

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

**انا الحمدالله بشوفتك

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

**هـــئ نعـــم...!!

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

**وشو الي نعم ؟؟

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

**خير تقولي كذا الظاهر نسيت نفسك

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:


**لا مانسيت بس شسوي يوم اني صرت بخير بشوفتك

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

**هيهيهي مايضحك وغير كذا مايحتاج الميانه الزايده اوكي

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:


**كيف يعني ؟

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

**No need .. u know

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:


**واذا قلت لك مو فاهم حرف من الي تقولينه

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

**ماني بتاعبه نفسي معك هات من الاخر عندك شي جديد كمان تعلمني فيه او تصدمني فيه

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:


**لا

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

**طيب والحين تبي شي

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:


**انتي شفيك صايره كذا مره ماتتحاكين

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

**لاوالله وش فيني بالله

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:


**ماكنتي كذا اول

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

**ليه انت مفكر اني اذا عرفت من البدايه انك ولد بعطيك وجه

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:


**تراني ماني بجابرك على انك تكلميني بعد ماقلت لك بحقيقتي

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

**صدق والله 

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:


**اي والله

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

**مو طيب منك الا غصب عنك

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:


**واذا قلت لك مافي شي يمشي غصب عني


ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:


**وش تقولين ؟

حـسـبـي اللــه عــلى [ طـيـفـك ] يـروح ويجـي ..كـنــه يــقـول [ لو تـرقـد بـ ع ـلم عـلـ ي ـك ] says:

**اوووه وانا ليه قاعده اخذ واعطي معك عن اذنـك 
And welcome 2 bloked group

"طلعت ولاعطته مجال يرد عليها ولفت الكرسي الجهة الثانيه ماكانت عارفه وش الي تسويه بعد الي عرفته هل هو صحيح تتعامل معه بهالطريقه وتبين له انها مو خايفه منه او انها تتعامل معه بطيب حتى تعرف نهايتها معه .. حست افكارها متشوشه وقامت تشغل نفسها بأشياء ثانيه وحست هذا الموضوع يبي لها تفكر فيه وهي مروقه ..وقامت غيرت ملابسها وانسدحت على السرير مع انه مو جايها نوم "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

على الغدا في بيت ام فيصل

كانوا قاعدين وقت الغدا ... طبعا البنات يتغدون في غرفة الطعام وام رغد وام فيصل مع فيصل ومشاري في طاولة الاكل حقت الرجال

مشاري : صحيــــــــــح
ام رغد : اسم الله عليك يبه اي صحيح
فيصل : ماطولتي ياخـاله
ام رغد: شنسوي بعد تعرف مو وقت اجازات بس ماقدرت شوقي ذبحني لكم وقلت نجي نقعد معكم شوي ونمشي
مشاري: افا ياخاله افا .. انتي قلتي لي بموعد جيتك بس ماقلتي لي بموعد رجعتك كان اخرتها لك
ام فيصل: بنشتاق لكم والله ما امدانا نشبع منكم
ام رغد : هههههه مجنونه اقولك.. ولو اني ماعرفك بس يالله اهم شي شفناكم والله
مشاري: ضيقتي صدري
ام رغد : عن العياره هااه
مشاري وفيصل : ههههههههههههههههه
ام فيصل : خليك منه لاتطاوعينه ذا
مشاري : افا يمه شفيك قلبتي
ام فيصل: لاقلبت ولاشي هذ هو الصدق
مشاري : هيين تشوهين صورتي قدام خالتي.. حتى لو نويت اخطب منها ماهي بمعطتني
ام رغد طار قلبها : وه يافديت عمرك انت تامر لو يقولون لي انك موب صاحي
مشاري خافها تصدق وقلبها مزح : هههههههههههههههه ياحوبليك والله عارفك ولو انه حلال كان خاطبك انا من زمان
فيصل ضحك واستغرب ان مشاري يقول كذا وام رغد وام فيصل فتحوا عيونهم
ام رغد: اااااااه منك كلام بس كلام
مشاري فضل يضحك بدل التعليق :هههههههههههه
ام فيصل: صدق هالولد ماتستحي ياخي هذي خالتك
فيصل: هههههههه لا مشاري بس يستهبل "وغمز لمشاري"
ام رغد: خلينا عاد اليوم نزور نجلا قبل لاسافر
ام فيصل : اي اكيييد مايبي لها
.
.
"وعند البنات "

وصايف: جنوو زعلانه علي
جنى : .......
وصايف: خلاص مره ثانيه بمر عليك يووه
اديم تراضيها : خلاص بكرا استأذن لجنو ونروح نفطر في بيتي فرنس شرايك
جنى شقت الضحه : هيوووو من جدك
اديم: ليه انا قد كذبت
جنى: ونااااسه.. احسن من الاستئذان للمستشفيات"وتناظر وصايف "
وصايف: شفتي شلون 
رغد: انا وجنى اليوم بنروح مع الحريم وبنطلع نتعشى برا صح جنوو
جنى تغمز: اي اكيييد
اديم ضحكت وبمعني " اي طيب "
اديم: اي وخذوا عبير لاتزعل علينا
جنى : هيههيي تتطنزين اخت اديم
اديم: لاوالله جد هي ماراحت واكيد بتزعل حالها حالكم 
جنى: اي اوكي وانتم انطقوا هنا بالبيت
وصايف: ولووو اهم شي تنبسطوون
رغد: كنها تتشمت علينا جنو
جنى: اي والله
وصايف: هههههههههه افا وانا اقدر
جنى تتنهد : ااه انا ماني براده عليك 
وصايف: احسن ...الحمدالله شبعت
"جنى بخاطرها ما اكلتي بس قالت احسن ووصايف كنها فهمت عليها"
وصايف: احس اني شبعانه وماودي اثقل على نفسي
جنى: هيهيه يالرشيقه ترى جسمك شيين
وصايف تضحك : ههههههههه شتبيييييين انتي ..انتي مريضة زين "ومشت "
جنى: ياثقاله طينتها من زينها وزين جسمها
"رغد تضحك واديم"
اديم: طيب انتي وش حارق رزك
رغد: لانها تعاني.."وبجديه " لا جنو لازم تنحفين انتي مو حلو عليك السمنه
جنى: هيهيهي مسويت لي فيها انتي بعد وش اسوي انا ارجع من المدرسه جوعااانه ان شاء الله تبيني اسوي مثلكم ما اثقل على نفسي وماني عارف
رغد: لا بس مو حلو يصير جسمك
جنى بلوعه : يازينكم ساكتااات "هئ " شبعت انا "وتقلد وصايف" انا شبعت مابي اثقل على نفسي "ومشت مقهوره "
اديم: ههههه ياحوبيلها والله اي شي يعصبها وينرفزها
رغد: هههه من جد بس احسن عشان تحس وتنحف
اديم: مافي امــل 
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

في بيت بو محمد

بعد الغدا

"كانت العايله متجمعه كلها ماعدا الابو ومحمد لانه في الدوام "

ام محمد: ماقلتي لي كيف نجلا عساها تحسنت
نجوى فتحت عيونها : سهر زرتيها
سهر: اي ..بس والله كانت تعبانه
ام محمد : اي ياعمري عليها اول حمله لها 
نجوى: الله يكون بعونها بس تعالي من راح معك
سهر: انا ووصايف واديم وغزل طلعنا من الجماعه واخذنا وصايف ورحنا عشان بالليل تخف الزحمه عليها
ام محمد : وعسى زوجها موجود
سهر: اي .. بس تفشلنا اول مادخلنا عشان كذا ماطولنا
ام محمد: اهم شي شفتوها وعسى خذتوا لها شي
سهر: ما امدانا اخذنا لها باتشي وبوكيه من عند المستشفى
ام محمد : اشوا قلت بعد دخلتوا ويدينكم فاضيه
سهر: افا عليك لاتوصين
ام محمد: هاه منصور وش عندك ساكت
منصور: هاه ماعندي شي
ام محمد : ماهو بعوايدك
منصور يبتسم : لا بس قاعد اسمع سواليفكم الجميله
سهر: ههههههههه اما جميله
منصور يضحك : انا ادري
ام محمد : منصور كلم بنت عمك وبارك لها هي وزوجها
منصور : اي اكيد بكلمها انا دقيت على السمتشفى ومحد يرد قلت بعدين بكلم زوجها وبكملها هي مره وحده
ام محمد : عفيه عليك
"منصور يضحك كنه بزر وسكت"
"سهر كانت تناظره مستغربه شعنده ساكت مو من عوايده بالعاده مايترك لهم مجال يتكلمون .. بس سكتت ماعلقت "
منصور: هممم اي صح نجوى
نجوى: سم
منصور: سم الله عدوك
منصور: محمد قالي انه كلمك عن موضووع المشغل النسائي وانك مستعده انك تديرينه 
نجوى: ايه
سهر: هيووو ونااسه
منصور: اي عاد انا قلت بقولكم انتم تفكرون بستايل المشغل من داخل ولا برا انا ومساعد بنتكفل فيه بس من داخل خليته لكم
سهر: اي اي تكفى منصور انا بخاطري ستااايل يجنن
منصور: لاوالله بتفيدينا اجل
سهر: اي اي
منصور: والعاملات من وين نجيبهم
سهر: من الصين
منصور: هاااه
نجوى: اي والله الصينيات شغلهم نظيف وحلوو ويعرفون يقصوون وعندهم حركات
منصور: من جدكم 
نجوى: اي والله
سهر: حنا البنات مانروح المشغل ......... بس عشان الصينيات عندهم حركات رهيبه بكل شي
منصور: طيب حلو دام كذا بس مين بيروح اذا علي ماني برايح
سهر: ههههههههه ياجبان تخاف
منصور: ههههه يادبه ماخاف بس مالي بهالسوالف
سهر: هممممم انا اقولك نسافر هالسنه الصين وندور لنا عاملات
منصور: هيهيهي ياحليلك لقيتيها
سهر: هههههههههههه
نجوى: ههههههههه احلفي ياشيخه
سهر: ترى الصين تجنن
منصور: ماقلنا شي بس اروحها سياحه نو واي
سهر: بكيفك ...بس انا نصحتكم تجيبون صينيات وصدقوني وشوفوا الناس شلون بتنكت علينا
منصور يضحك : اثاريك مانتي بسهله .. اجل تبون صينيات انا بقول حق مساعد ونشووف 
سهر: ياااي ياني متحمسه ..
ام محمد: متى تبدون الشغل فيه؟
منصور: بدينا امس وصلت الاغراض من الرياض ووصلوهم للعاملين واليوم اتوقع بدوا يشتغلون
سهر: نااايس
منصور: الله يوفقنا انتم بس ادعوا
ام محمد ونجوى وسهر : الله يوفقك ياربي
منصور يقوم : عن اذنكم
سهر : وين
منصور: بروح انام دايخ
سهر: اهاا . اذنك معك
ام محمد وسهر: اذنك معك 
.
.
.
في احد المستشفيات 

كانت جالسه على الطاوله ومنزله راسها بحزن وضيق 
..:: هلاااا ريم خير فيك شي 
ريم بضيق : هلاا داليا 
داليا : وش فيك ياريم صاير شي 
ريم : امممممممممم
داليا: ريم اكلمك جد صاير شي
ريم : همممم امي تعبانه ولازم اروح لها 
داليا : اوكي طيب روووحي وش تنتظرين
ريم: ايه بروووح بس نايف ماجا للحين 
داليا : روحي ولاتحاتين انا راح استاذن لك منه
ريم : تسلمممممممممممممممين لي والله يلا اجل عن اذنك مابي اتاخر 

" وراحت عنها وخلتها وداليا بينها وبين نفس واخيرا هذي فرصه ماتتعوض وانا لك ياااريم اجل تبين نايف يكون لك هههههههه تحلميييييييييييين تحلمييييييييييييييييييييييين هذا لي انا وبس واذا انك حاطه في بالك انك تتملحين عليه انسي وانا موجوده ماراح اخليك تتهنين فيه ابد وهذي هي فرصة عمري انت لي يانااااااااااااااااايف مو لريم هذي الانسانه الاستغلاليه شكلك انخدعت فيها وهي تمثل عليك انها طيبه ههههههههههههههه ياريم واخيرا جا الوقت اللي اخرب فيه اللي بينكم يوووووووه هذا هوووو يلا يلا يلا بروح له وهذي نهايتك ياريم صارت بيدي "

داليا بدلع : هلا نايف 
نايف بصوته الرجولي : هلاااا فيك يلاا انا انتظركم في غرفة 303 
داليا : اووكي بس ريم ماراح تحضر اليوم 
نايف عقد حواجبه : سلاامات ليه
داليا وهي تمثل عليه ان الوضع مو عاجبها:همممممممممممم
نايف : وش فيه قولي
داليا : مدري وش اقولك 
نايف : خلاص اجل اذا عندها ظرف لاتقولين وتعالي لانتاخر 
داليا بدت تنفذ فكرتها : والله يا نايف ريم مافيها غير الدلع تقول ان مالها خلق اليوم ومالها خلقك بعد 
" وحطت يدها على فمها كانها غلطت "
داليا تكمل وكانها زعلت انها قالت كذا : اسفه اسفه مو قصدي اوصلك هالكلام بس هي طلعت معي غصب عني
نايف وهو رافع حاجبه : حصل خير

" وراحت عنه وهي تضحك هههههههههههههههههه ماشفتي شي ياريم هذي بس المقبلات راح ابين له انك كارهته وشكل اللي سويته له مردود وتضحك لانها حست ان الانتصار راح يكون لها ووخلته بحيرته واذا كنت حاطها في بالك محد راح يشيلها من طريقك غيري يكفي القهر اللي حسيت فيه يوم شفتهم يضحكون مع بعض وكانت اخر ضحكه لهم مع بعض "
.
.
.
"كانت سهر فغرفتها وماكانت تبي تقيِـِل اليوم وقعدت ع النت وشغلته وقعدت تسوي اظافيرها والاب توب قدامها ... ماكان عندها شي تشغل نفسها فيه غيرهم ..بعد مرور خمس دقايق ولع عندها ال ام اس ان وشافت من داخل وابتسمت ابتسامه وسيعه بس ماراحت له انتظرته يجيها وهو كنه ماصدق على الله شافها "

»BaDer « says:

يامساء الخير

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

يامساء النور ياهلا والله

»BaDer « says:

كيفــك حبيبي ؟

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

انا تمامو والله وانت؟

»BaDer « says:

دوووم ياربي والله انا بخير بشوفتك

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

همممم انت لسا بالدوام مو ؟

»BaDer « says:

اي فديتك والله

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

"وجه يستحي " اهااا

»BaDer « says:

بس مابقى عليه شي وبطلع ماعندي شي قلت اقعد ع النت لاني عارف انك بتكونين موجوده

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

لووووول

»BaDer « says:

شفيك صايره تتأخرين بالرد

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

هههههههههههه يووه شفيك انت ماتبيني اتأخر عليك ولا ثانيه .. ياخي قاعده اسوي اظافري

»BaDer « says:

اي مابيك تتأخرين ولا ثانيه.. وبعدين وشو ياخي من متى انا اخووك

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

هههههههههه تيب سووري دلبوو

»BaDer « says:

ايوا كذا "وجه يغمز "

»BaDer « says:

اقول سهوووره

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

هلا

»BaDer « says:

ماقلتي لي زرتي نجلا بنت عمي

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

اي رحنا لها اليوم الظهر

»BaDer « says:

:00006:خسااااره

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

ليه؟

»BaDer « says:

قلت ابي اشوفك اليوم بالمغرب بالمستشفى.. يابنت واحشتني

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

ههههههههه عاد حظأ اووفر 

»BaDer « says:

لاوالله بجد واحشتني اففففففف ولو اني ما اعرفك مراح تخليني اشوفك حتى لو بالغلط

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

لوووول :S_019:

»BaDer « says:

تعالي انتي الحين تتلثمين ولاكاشفه

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

نص ونص يعني

»BaDer « says:

يعني شلون نص ونص

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

يعني بالمولات اتلثم بس بالجامعه مو اكشف وساعات اتلثم 

»BaDer « says:

وليه ماتصيرين تتلثمين

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

مدري ايام اكون حرانه ومالي خلق لثام فا اكشف

»BaDer « says:

هذا عبير خليتها تغطي 

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

اي اشوفها 

»BaDer « says:

وانتي

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

انا مادري بشووف

»BaDer « says:

لا مافي تشوفين انا ابيك تغطين

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

..........

»BaDer « says:

سهر اكلمك

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

اي اي معك

»BaDer « says:

شقلتي؟

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

اوكي يصير خير

»BaDer « says:

بعدين اتفاهم معك الحين انا طالع من الدوام اوكي يلا سي يوو

لـو جرحتـكـ لآ تزعـل اعتبـرني طفـل زل ويـآ حلـو زلاتـهـ يعطيـكـ كـف ويرجـع يـدور احضــانكـ• says :

 سي يوو
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

"رجع من الدوام هلكان حتى ماله خلق يكلم اي احد كان متضايق كثير وهموم الدنيا كلها تجمعت على راسه وهو رايح لغرفته شاف امه جالسه لحالها سلم عليها وباس راسها وكمل طريقه بدون ما يقول اي كلمه ودخل غرفته ورمى بنفسه عالسرير وطلعت منه تنهيدة ضيق وحط يده على رسه وجلس يفكر الى متى بظل على هالحال لازوجه ولا عيال انا مو صغير كل اللي بعمري تزوجوا وعندهم عيال كبرهم وانا جالس محد يسال عني ويشوف طلباتي وامي يحليلها يكفيها اخواني وابوي صدق مو مقصره معي لكن احس اني خلاص ابي استقر 3 مرات اخطب وبعدين افك ومايصير نصيب معي ااااااااه بس الى متى هالحال بس "
ويقطع عليه حبل افكاره صوت جواله وهو يرن ماكان له خلق يرد بعد لكنه رن اكثر من مره ويوم شاف المتصل ابتسم ورد 
..:: ياهلاااااا والله ومرحباااااااااااا
..:: هلااا فيك خاااالي شخبارك ؟؟
..:: والله بخير ياغزووولتي انتي شلووونك ؟؟
غزل : تمام نسال عنك وينك لاتدق ولا تسال ماكنك خالي شدعووووه ماتوقعتك ياخالي تركي كذا قااااطع ابدا مو لايق عليك القطاعه
تركي كنه ينتظر الي يضحكه : ههههههههههه انشغلت شوي ياغزيله 
غزل : خاااااااااااااااالي وش هالدلع ترا ما احبه 
تركي : ادري انك ماتحبينه عشان كذا قلته 
غزل : عناد يعني ؟
تركي : افهميها مثل ماتبين 
غزل : اقوووووووووووووووول الشرهه مو عليك على اللي يسال عنك وفاقدك شلون جدي وجدتي بس
تركي : والله بخير الحمدلله كلهم مبسووووطين 
غزل : والله انبسطنا معك في البحر ليتك كل ويكند عندنا احسن لك من الرياض 
تركي : هههههههههه عشان تشتاقين لي مو كل ويكند اجي
غزل : طيب تعال عندنا هالويكند 
تركي بضيق : والله مدري وش اقولك بس واحد معنا بالشغل يبي يتزوج هالويكند وبحضر زواجه صعبه اني اجي 
غزل : اهااا ... عقبااااااااااااااااااااااالك يارب قول امين 
تركي بحزن : خليها على الله ياغزل 
غزل : وش فيك ياخالي ماتبي تتزوج حنا نبي نفرح فيك عاد
تركي : الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير .. خليك مني انتي شخبارك اخوانك شلوونهم وشخبارهم 
غزل : كلهم بخير يسلمون عليك
تركي : الله يسلمهم 
ويسمع صوت امه تناديه 
تركي : غزل دقيقه بشوف امي وش فيها
غزل : اوكي تيت 
تركي وهي رايح للباب : هلااااااااا يمه امري
امه : تركي تعال تحت مساعد هنا 
تركي : اوكي يمه جاي الحين 
ورجع لغزل : غزوووله حبيبتي مساعد هنا بروح له اكلمك بعدين 
غزل : اوكي خالي يلا سلم عليهم 
تركي : يوصل تامرين على شي
غزل : سلامتك 
تركي : الله يسلمك ,, فمان الله 
غزل : فمان الكريم 
" وسكر من عندها وهو مرتاح شوي لانه سولف معها واللي مريحه اكثر ان مساعد جا بوقته على الاقل يقدر يفضفض له محد يفهمه غير مساعد ونزل عندهم تحت "
تركي وهو نازل من الدرج : اوووه اووووه من عندنا يالله انك تحيه
مساعد بضحكته النادره : الله يحيك ويبقيك 
تركي وهو يسلم عليه : شخبارك ؟؟ عساك بخير
مساعد : بخير يسرك الحال .. انت بشرني عنك ؟؟
تركي وهو يجلس وبهمس : ااااااااااه يا مساعد جيت بوقتك 
مساعد : افا ياخالي وش صاير 
تركي : ابد مو صاير شي بس متضايق واحس اني مخنوووق 
مساعد : قوم طيب بالحوش خلنا نشم هوا ونسولف على راحتنا 
تركي : لا عادي مايحتاج خلنا هنا 
مساعد : والا تدري قوم نتغدا برا احسن منها نغير جو ونعبي بطونا 
تركي : ههههههههه ما اخبرك تحب الاكل 
مساعد : ههههههههه لا تدقق عاد بس ابي اسوي لك مغريات عشان تطلع
تركي : اوووووووه وصاير تنكت بعد 
مساعد : اقووول تريك ابي اغير لك جو ماتبي تدري ياخوي بكييييييييييييييفك عفن بضيقك
تركي : افااااا هذا وانا خالك تقول كذا
مساعد : ياخال ماعرفنا لك 
تركي : هههههه يازينك ساكت بس
مساعد : واخيرا ضحكت زين يلااا قوم نطلع بالحوش 
تركي وهو قايم : عن اذنك يمه بنطلع شوي بالحوش ونرجع 
امه : زين اجيب لكم الغدا برا 
تركي : ايه يمه جيبوه برا
مساعد وهو طالع من الباب : اليوم قاعد لك قعده بتوقلي كل شي
تركي : قصر حسك لاتسمعنا امي الحين
مساعد : الله ياحلوووووووو الجووووو والله فكره نتغدا برا مره رااااااايق الجو 
" وراحوا يجلسون عالطاوله اللي مقابله المسبح "
مساعد : ايووووه ماقلت لي وش فيك 
تركي : ابد بس طفشت ومليت من كل شي حياتي صارت روتين ممل 
مساعد : طيب كلنا زيك
تركي : مساعد انا ابي اتزوج وخايف افشل 
مساعد : مو معناته فشلت مره راح تفشل كل مره
تركي بضيق : ليتها مره مو ثلاث
مساعد : واذا طيب انا بكل تجاربك ما غلطت 
تركي : مدري احس تعقدت من الزواج لكن اليوم يوم عزمنا سعود على زواجه تضايقت كثير ودي اتزوج واستقر لكني خايف
مساعد : لاتخاف ولاشي عمرك 28 وتخاف تزووج وربك بيفرجها 
تركي : لاتنسى اني فكيت 3 مرات 
مساعد : لحوووووووووووووووول وبعدين والله عاااااادي
تركي حب يغير الموضوع : وانت ليه ما تتزوج ؟؟
مساعد : تدري انه اخر اهتماماتي الزواج خلني بشغلي وبعدين افكر اتزوج لكن انت مناعندك عذر لحالك بالبيت وجدتي كبيره وتبي احد معها تزوج وخلك زوجتك وعيالك يسلونها وجدي مثل ما انت عارف مريض وكل همه انه يشوف عيالك
تركي : مساعد سالتك ليه ماتتزوج وكلتني بقشوري لو اني سالك انا ليه ماتزوجت كان وش رديت علي 
مساعد : ههههههههههههههههه الله يقطع ابليسك 
تركي : زين يلا شوف الاكل قدامك كل وانت ساكت 
مساعد يلطف الجو: تدري لو ادري ماطلعت معك اثاريك تدلع بس 
تركي : ويحق لي اتدلع واحد عزابي مثلي مااافيه 
مساعد : لاتنسى اني بعمرك وعايش واخر همي اني اتزوج تيكت ايزي ياخوي 
تركي : ااااه بس الله يهونها يا اخوك 
" وكملوا اكلهم وهم تحت نور الشمس"

.
.
.
الساعه 6:00 المغرب
في بيت ابو فيصل

نزلت جنى الصاله بعد امصحت من النوم وكانت لسا ببجامتها وماشافت في الصاله غير اديم وفيصل راحت ورمت نفسها على الكنبه وغمضت عيونها
اديم: بدري
"جنى ماردت..وفيصل كان يناظرهم"
جنى تفتح عيونها ببطئ: وين امي ؟
اديم: امي تسلم عليك راحت تزور
شهقت جنى : هئئئئئئئ وليش ماقومتني
اديم: احلفي كسرنا الباب عليك ولاصحيتي
جنى : ورغد راحت 
اديم: اي لان ماعندها وقت اذا ماراحت اليوم
جنى عورها قلبها : ابي اروح ديوم توديني تكفييين
فيصل: خلاص انا بوديك وش تبين بعد
جنى انبسطت واستغربت وش عنده متكرم عليها: صدق فيصل
فيصل: اي صدق يلا بسرعه
جنى : ثواني "وجات بتقوم "
اديم: فيصل تكفى مر على عبير بنت عمي هي بعد تبي تروح ماراحت معنا وقلت لها تروح مع جنى ورغد بس رغد راحت فا مروا عليها
فيصل طاح قلبه بس مابين : اي مافيه خلاف
"اديم ابتسمت رضا عن اخوها ..وجنى طارت فوق.. فيصل في البدايه وافق عشان يقدر يتقرب كمان من جنى ويفهم الي بخاطرها كأي اخو بس بعدين انبسط وحس انه بيطير يوم قالت له اديم مروا على عبير .. حس الدنيا مو سايعته .."
فيصل : طيب دقي عليها تجهز لانتأخر
اديم : ان شاء الله
"ودقت اديم على عبير .. عبير في البدايه كانت شبه رافضه يوم عرفت انهم بيروحون مع فيصل بس بعدين قالت اديم انه عادي وغير كذا عبير كنها تبيها من الله ...فيصل كان قاط الاذن بيشوف وش ردها لمن تعرف انه هو الي بيوصلها بس ماقدر يفهم من كلام اديم شي غير انها تقنعها "

"بعد مرور خمس دقايق "

" نزلت جنى من جديد وعليها عبايتها "

فيصل : يلا
جنى بأبتسامه اوسع : يلا
"ابتسم لها وتقدمها وهي لحقته بعد ماسوت باي باي لاختها... اديم كانت تناظر اخوها وتتفداه بداخلها وكان تحلف بداخلها ان مافي حد مثله .. "
"وبعد ماركبوا السياره وحركوا "

فيصل: انبسطتي هاه
جنى: اي والله.. كل البنات زاروها واجحدوني ولا احد معطيني وجه فيهم كلهم ..مادري على وشو متكبرين على العمر يعني طيب والفرق.. جد مالت عليهم انا لو عندي وحده كبري اخت او بنت عم ماكان قطيت وجهي عليهم
فيصل كان يناظرها ويحس انه يبي يضحك بس بعدين قال ماراح يبين لها عشانها لساتها صغيره وكل شي يأثر فيها ويخاف يجرحها وبنفس الوقت يفكر شلون فرق بين جنى واديم وحده ساكته طول الوقت والثاني الي بقلبها على لسانها : افااا كل هذا بقلبك وخبيته
جنى تناظره وشمت ريحه شماته بس قعدت تناظره من جنب: خاطرك تسمع بعد
فيصل: اي ليه لا
جنى: لامافي عشان تتمصخر علي
فيصل: افا انا اتمصخر عليك
جنى: لا.. هممم بس ماعليك مني قولي وين بتودينا بعد المستشفى
فيص فتح عيونه: احلفي انا قلت بوديك المستشفى ماني بموديك مطعم
جنى: لافيصل تكفى انا قلت بكشخ عليهم على اساس اني بزور المغرب وبتعشى مثل ماهم طلعوا وفطروا
فيصل: هههههههه وحهد بوحده يعني.. بس مادري ماوعدك على حسـب
جنى: يوووه طيب..
فيصل: يلا دقي على بنت عمك تطلع
جنى تناظره : لها اسم ترى
فيصل وفيه الضحكه على هالهبله من جدها قاعد ترادده وبخاطره "بلاك ماتدرين وش بيصير فيني لو نطقت بأسمها ": احلفي
جنى تضحك : ههههههههههه امزح ادري انك خجول بس مو لذي الدرجه
فيصل: جنوو اخلصي 
جنى : طيب طيب "ودقت عليها "
"كان فيصل وقتها قلبه يدق طبول وده لو يمسك قلبه ويوقف دقاته قبل لاحد يسمعه وقعد يتخيل كيف بتطلع الحين "
"وبعد ماطلعت عبير "
" انصدم فيصل من الي يشوفه اول بنت يشوفها مغطيه.. بالعاده كاشفات ولامتلثمات ..قعد يتفداها بداخله وحس انه وده يطير فيها .. بس حاول يمسك نفسه "
"اول ماركبت عبير سلمت بصوت واطي وسكرت الباب بهدوء..وحرك ..فيصل بخاطره " ياني فديتها فرق بينها وبين هالعنز الي جنبي ليتها تبدل اماكن "
جنى: وعليكم السلام نورتي
فيصل بخاطره " اي والله"
عبير ضحكت عليها ولاعلقت
جنى تلف على عبير: كيفك عبوووره
عبير وهي مستحيه حتى تتكلم وجنى بتخليها تحكي غصب عنها : تمام وانتي
جنى: هئ يعني ماشيه توني قايمه والاخلاق مشينه
"عبير تضحك بصوت واطي"
"فيصل بعد ماوقف عند اول اشاره سحب جنى وخلاها تصلح جلستها"
فيصل: جنى تراك راكبه قدام اهجدي
جنى: طيب لاتدف
"فيصل ضحك ووده يعلق على اسلوب اخته ماكنها بنت ابد"
"كان فيصل يتحرقص وكان يبي جنى تسولف مع عبير عشان يسمع صوتها بس جنى مدري وش جاها.. عشان كذا فضل يشغل المسجل بدل هالسكوت ..وعلى طول صوت ماجد المهندس تخلل كل زاويه في السياره "

اقـدر اتحمل كل شي
يوقف دمي ومايمشي
وخل عيني تزاعل رمشي
وخل كل شي بيا يصير"

طارت عبير يوم سمعتها تحب هلاغنيه موت.. وقطع عليها صوت جنى الي وطت صوت المسجل شوي بس كان مسموع صوتها وصوته "
جنى: عبييير تدرين فيصل بيعشينا بعد مانطلع
"فيصل وده يذبحها هو ماوعدها.. وعبير من جهة استحت شفيها ذي خرفت وين تبيني اروح معهم ياربي ذي مي بصاحيه "
" بس بعد قطع عليهم صوت نغمه جوال عبير"
نغمـه " بيك اتنفس تدرييني .. صوتك همي ينسيني ..تدري انت من تلاقيني وتضحكلي وانسى الااه "
"فيصل زادت دقات قلبه معقوله عبير تحب ماجد مثل ما انا احبه .. وعبير تفشلت وساتحت وحمرت خدودها وتمنت الارض تنشق وتبلعها ولاتسمع احلى نغمه بحياتها تدق في سياره فيصل عمرها متخيلت هالموقف وعلى طول حطت سايلنت ماعرفت شتسوي مستحيل ترد وهو يسمعها "
جنى كنها مسكت شي عليهم : اووووه اووه "وتصفق " وش هالصدف 
"فيصل زين ماصقعها يحس انه مو قادر يسوي كنترول على نفسه وعشان ماكان عنده رد بعد.."
"عبير كل الي سوته قرصت جنى من جنب"
جنى تضحك : ههههههههه طيب طيب يمه منك وبعدين ليه مارديتي ولاهذي نغمه مشغلتها بس
"عبير شهقت "
"وجنى سمعتها وضحكت وفيصل لف عليها وخزها يعني اسكتي"
جنى تضحك : هههههههههههههههه طيب طيب سوري يمه منكم حشى كل واحد ..."وتتحلطم مثل العجايز "
جنى تحك راسها : كنا قربنا 
فيصل بهمس: شغلك بعدين
"عبير ماتت حيا "
"بعد 3 دقايق من الصمت نطق فيصل "
فيصل: يلا انزلوا وانا بانتظركم بالكوفي شوب الي تحت اوكي
جنى: اووكي.. بس مراح تسلم على فهد زوج نجلا
فيصل: الا بسلم بس انتوا اخلصوا بلاول بعدين بجيكم بس لاتتأخرون اوكي
جنى: اوكي .. يلا عبير
"نزلت عبير وهي ساكتــه "
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

"جلس وحيداً في غرفته ... بين جدارنها ويتمعن في كل زاويه وياخذه الحنين الى مامضى .. حاول يشغل نفسه في التفتيش في اثاثه ..يفتح خزانته ويسكرها ويفتح ادراجه ولايلقى غير فتات ورق قديم .. يحكي قصة قلبه وخواطره من زمان بعيد .. ويناظر البراويز ويلقاها خاليه بنظره .. واذا ملّ جلس على سريره ينتظر النعاس .. وتغفى عينه ويعيش في دنيا الاحلام .. ويلقى نفسه واقف على البحر ومافي هناك غير ضوء القمر ينور المكان ..وذا بأنسانه تظهر من بين الظلمات .. توقف على الرمال وقريب من الشاطئ .. كان يتعجب هذي حبيبته واقفه تحت ضوء القمر..ولابسه وشاح ازرق وكأنه السماء بدون مطر .. ناداها والتفت وعطته نظره يملاها الاسى .. وكل ماقرب بدت صورتها تتلاشى من بين عيونه ..دور عن اثار قدمها فوق الرمال ولا لقى شي .. دقق النظر بين اخر نقطه بين السماء والبحر علو وعسى يلاقيها ولكن لقى نفسه وحيــد ..ويرجع من جديد الى غرفته ولا سريره "

"ضرب بكل قوته على مكتبه وحط يده على راسها يبي ينساها خلاص موته بيكون على يدها .. حس بدا يجيه جنوون.. كفااااااااااااااايه كفاااااايه .. فواز وصلت معاه ماعاد قادر يستحمل .. على طول خطر في باله خطبته الي مايدري عنها شي .. بينزل الحين لامه ويقولها تشوف اخرتها معهم يبي ينشغل بحياته ماعاد يبي يفكر فيها .. طلع وكنه تايه... مر على غرفة اخوه ووقفه صوت ضحكته .. كان عارف انها وحده من خوياته الي يعرفهم مشى متوجه له يحس انه يبي يفرغ كل الي فيه في اخوه .. بس كنه يد مسكته تمنعه من يكمل مسيره بعد ماسمع كلام اخوه"

طلال:والله مو من زينها اديموه هالشيفه مفكره نفسها واااو
طلال: لا للحين ماردوا الظاهر حطت الكلام الي سمّيتها فيه بأذونها والمشكله انها ماتبيه وماهي راضيه تتكلم

"فواز وقتها انصدم وش قاعد يقول هذا ومن قاعد يكلم ..فواز كل شي فيه وصل معه كان عادي وقتها ينفجر ... دخل على اخوه بدون استئذان "
فواز بصوت عالي : طلال سكر السماعه
طلال الي كان يكلم جوال وهو قاعد ع النت وماكان يشوف من يجي ولف على اخوه وانصقع من الي يشوفه وسكر السماعه بدون نقاش ووقف على حيله

فواز وهو يقرب منه : من الي كنت قاعد تكلمه
طلال من بعد ماشاف عصبيه اخو ماقدر ينطق
فواز وعيونه بدت تحول: مييييين؟ وحده من خوياتك هااااه
طلال نزل راسه
فواز: صحيح ان حنا تركناك تكلم وتلعب على كيفك بس مو معناها تطلع سوالف وقضايا هلك للي يسوى ومايسوى
طلال رفع راسه وقتها وكنه استعد لمواجه اخوه
فواز بعد فتره وبصوت اوطي : ومن قالك انها رافضتني
طلال بقوه نزلت عليه : ميب هي ولا اشكالها الي يرفضونك.. هي اصلا ماتستاهل اسمك يرتبط بأسمها اصلا هذي....
فواز: طلال قلت لك مين قالك انها رافضتني
طلال ارتبك : هي ميب رافضتك بس
فواز بدا ينتفض : بس ايشش
طلال: بس سمعت انها ماتبي تعرس الحين والاخت معلقتنا ماردت علينا للحين
فوازوكنه مايبي يسمع زياده : سؤالي واضح من قالك
طلال بجراه : يوم كنا بالشاليه سمعتها هي ووحده من البنات يتناقشون وتقول انها ماتبي تعرس وبس
"تحطم فواز وقتها و خارت القوه الي كان بيواجه امها فيه .. وكل شي بدا يصير اسود بعيونه .. هو اذا ما اخذ اديم الحين ماراح ينام ولايرتاح قبل لاتجيه وحده تنسيه دانه والمرض الي سببته له "
"لف فواز وجا بيطلع وطلال يوم شاف الي بعيون فواز كره نفسه وكره اديم وكره نفسه انها تكلم وقال "
طلال: فواز والله هي مارفضتك
فواز لف عليه : حصل خير
طلال ومو عارف وش يقول : فواز هي بس بتكمل دراستها وو كل بنت تبي تكمل دراستها ومن حقها 
فواز: قلت لك حصل خير ."وطلع بصمت لغرفته وكنه لسى مااستوعب الي صار وحط راسه وبثواني غفى مع ان الوقت لسا بدري .. بس بينه وبين نفسه ماعاد يعرف وقت النوم بدري ولامتأخر وقت ماجاه نوم نام ... لان النوم هلايام محارب عيونه "
.
.
.

في الريــــاض 
في بيت ابو مساعد

"في غرفه البنات "

لميس: مناااار وش عندك منسدحه يلا قومي 
منار بصوت واطي : مالي خلق
لميس: ترى ماراح تقدرين تنامين باليل
منار ماردت
لميس: منوور يلا قوومي نكمل قريز انانتومي greys anantomy
منار: نشوفه بعدين مافيني الحين
لميس تقوم لعندها: منور فيك شي انادي ابوي يوديك المستشفى
منار فزت : لااااه مافيني شي بس الدوام يطيح حيل الواحد
لميس: ماجبتي شي جديد اخلصي
منار تناظر لميس بسرحان : انا افكر اوقف دراسه
لميس فتحت عيونها : ايششششش
منار: والله مالي خلق اكمل
لميس: وش قاعده تقولين انتي مجنونه
منار تقوم عنها : انا قلت افكر وبعدين انسي انسي"وراحت الحمام وانتم بكرامه "
لميس تحاكي نفسها : ليكون تسويها..والله ماهي بصاحيه
لميس قامت لعند الحمام ودقت الباب عليها : منووو بس تخلصين انزلي لي تحت بخلي الخدامه تسوي فرنش فرايز اوكي
منار من داخل : اوكيييك
"طلعت لميس وتركت منار ... لميس توجهت لعند الخدامه خلتها تسوي لهم كوكتيل وفرنش فرايز وبعدها راحت TV room عشان تجهز المسلسل حقهم ... اما منار طلعت من الحمام ووقفت على المرايه تصلح نفسها عشان محد يعرف فيها شي .. اذا لميس لاحظت شلون خالي وزوجته .. صلحت نفسها وحطت كحل ومساكارا عشان تخف ملامح النوم الكئيبه *_^ ..ولبست جينز غامق ماسك على الجسم ومكركب من نهاية الساق وبلوزه جينز سكري شبه مساكه على الجسم .. وبعدها طلعت .."
" اول مافتحت الباب تذكرت اناه نشت جوالها ورجعت تاخذه وقعدت تشوف المسجات الي وصلت لها والمسد كوول "
....:: احــم
على طول ارفعت راسها وابتسمت لمازن بأبتسامه خفيفه الي كان واقف ويلعب بمفاتيحه عند بداية الصاله 
مازن : السلام عليكم
منار: وعليكم السلام ياهلا
مازن : شخبارك مناار
منار توسعت ابتسامتها : شعندك مزوون
مازن ينبسط اذا دلعته وبنفس الوقت مايحب لانها كنها قاعده تثبت له للمره المليون انها تعتبره اخووه: لابس يومين ماشفناك قلنا نسأل
منار ابتسمت وتكتفت وبنغمه خاصه فيها قالت : بــس "وتضحك " انا بخير .. ممكن امر
مازن اكتشف انه ساد الطريق عليها بس يوم لف وناظر كان يقول بخاطره يوسع لها مو من سمنها عشان ماتمر ولف وناظرها ورفع حاجب بأبتسامه هي مافهمتها
منار: ممكن
مازن عارفها عنيده "ياختي وش فيها لو تمرين من جنبي صدق انك بزر مو الحين تعتبريني اخوك " وبعدها ابعد فكرة انها تمر جنبه وجنب ومسك الدرابزين : تفضلي
منار ضحكت عليه وقالت له عشان تقهره : than u Abdi
"مازن فتح عيونه وهي ضحكت ونزلت مسرعه "
مازن بصوت عالي : هين يامنييير
"وبينه وبين نفسه " عبدك وربي لصير لعيونك عبد " وكمل مسيرته لغرفته وما امداه غير ملابسه وطلع برا البيت "
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

في نفس هذا الوقت في الشرقيه
وفي المستشفى
"وفي غرفه نجلا بالتحديد "

كانت عبير وجنى ورغد وام فيصل وام رغد وام سهر وام نايف قاعدات اخر ناس
شوي ويدق جوال جنى
جنى: يوووه هذا فيصل ما امدانا
نجلا بأبتسامه: وش مقعدك هنا تدورين الفكه من الدراسه هاه
جنى: هههههه لا والله بس ماشبعت منك
عبير: اي هييين ... الا ماصدقت خبر
جنى: ايه انتي هنا يطلع لسانك صدق لاقالوا الكلب ماينبح الا عنده هله
عبير فتحت عيونها وشهقت بعدين بس قالت : صدق انك بزر
جنى: خخخ ماجبتي شي جديد
ام فيصل : يمه جنى يلا قومي ورغد قومي معهم يمه
جنى: وانتوا يلا بعد
ام فيصل : لا حنا بنروح نعزي على ام سعيد تو متوفي زوجها
جنى:افففف.. طيب عزيهم عني
عبير: ههههههه لاتتميلحين
"ضحكوا عليهم "
ام فيصل: يمه عبير امك بتروح العزا 
عبير: امي راحت قبل لااطلع
ام فيصل : اها يلا ع اساس نلحق عليها 
ام رغد : يلا
"وبدوا يسلمون عليها وبدوا الحريم يخفون ونزلوا كل البنات ماعدا عبير قالت بتلحقهم .."
" تحت فيصل كان ينتظر البنات واول ماشاف الحريم اقبلوا عرفهم ووقف وسلم عليهم .. وبعدها قعد يتلافت وين عبير عنهم "
جنى كنها سمعت نداه وقالت بخوف لانها تأخروا : فيصل عبير لساتها فوق الحين الحين بتنزل
فيصل ارتاح قلبه اشوا انها ماراحت
فيصل : طيب جنى تعالي معي فوق بروح اسم على زوجها هو فوق 
جنى: ايه ينتظر على باب الغرفه
فيصل: طيب يلا قومي
جنى: رغد بترجع معنا
فيصل ناظرها وابتسم : اوكي رغد خلك هنا بروح اسلم على فهد وبنرجع ماحنا متأخرين لاتتحركين اوكي
رغد لمست رقه قلبه وخوفه عليها : ان شاء الله
"وطلعوا فيصل وجنى .. وبعد ماركبوا الاسنسير وصلوا للدور الي فيه غرفة نجلا واول مافتح ونزلوا كانت عبير بوجههم "
"عبير فتحت عيونها .. ولمح فيصل عيونها وحس انه اليوم جد مابقى فيه صبر على هالملاك"
جنى: لاتبقين عيونك فيصل جاي يسلم على فهد وبننزل
"فيصل رماها بنظره بدون ماتنتبه جنى وانتبهت عليها عبير وذابت وقتها ومشى عنهم "
عبير تضرب جنى : زين وانا شقلت
جنى: تكفي بقت عيونك
عبير: اسكتي انا خفت ليكون جايين تسحبووني
جنى: ههههههههه شدعوى وبعدين جد ليه تأخرتي انتي
عبير: امي عطتني هدية حق نجول واستحيت اعطيها جمبكم خبرك ماعندي خبره بهذي السوالف
جنى: ايي وانا اقول وش عندها مع نجلا
عبير: يالقفك
"بعد ثانيتين دق جوال عبير.. وكان فيصل مقبل على طول ردت عبير "
عبير: هلا ديومه
اديم: هلا والله كيفك
عبير: تمامو وانتي
اديم: منيحه .. وينكم
عبير: هنا الحين بنطلع
اديم: وليش ماترد جنى علي
عبير تناظر جنى : مادق عندها "وتبعد السماعه " ليه مارديتي على اديم
جنى شهقت : هئئئئئئ جوالي نسيته عند نجلاء
فيصل قطعهم : يلا ننزل
جنى : لالا فيصل استنى بجيب جوالي نسيته"وطارت خافت يمشي عنها "
"عبير تفشلت ورجعت تكلم اديم بصوت واطي وعطت فيصل شوي ظهرها"
اديم: هههههههههه سمعتها هالهبله خلاص 
عبير: ههههه اوكي يلا باي
اديم: باياتو ولاتطولون
اديم: لا ماحنا بمطولين سي يا
اديم " سي يا وسكروا "
"رجعت لفت عبير على فيصل وكان يناظرها اول مالتقت عيونهم "
" في عيونها شفت العنا 
عيون تدور على الهنا
قامت تناديني انا لبيــه "
فيصل ماقدر مايقاوم ومايقول لها شي واخذ نفس يبي يتكلم وعبير وقتها كنها تنتظره يتكلم يقول اي شي واول ماجا بيتكلم رقع قلب عبير وعلى رقعته كانت جنى مقبله تهرول فيصل بخاطرها "ياعساك الماحي قولي امين "
جنى وهي ماتدري بالي صار: يلا نمشي
فيصل يناظرها ولاوي بوزه ويتنهد : يلا 
"ودقوا الاسنسير وانتظروه يوصلهم وفيصل كان يهز رجوله "
"من جهة عبير كانت موقفه بعد جنى وفيصل بمسافه سحبتها جنى "
جنى: لايفكرونك غريبه عنا
"فيصل حس فيها وكان وده يبوس اخته جنى " ياحوبيلك ياجنى بس مدري شسوي فيك ياجنى اوقاتك غلط في كل شي "
"وفتح وعلى طول ركبوا وكانوا ساكتين وجنى تلعب بجوالها .. وعلى طول اول مافتح سبقهم فيصل واشر حق رغد وقامت وانتظرتهم وكملت معهم مع انها كانت متقدمه جنى وعبير "
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

.........:شفيـــك انتي وش صاير لك
......: سهر والله مالي خلق
سهر: مالك خلق وشو
غزل : توني كنت مسكره من خالي تركي
سهر: طيب
غزل: وشو وطيب
سهر: يعني كملي
غزل: كان حزين هالويكند بيحضر زواج واحد من ربعه وو
سهر: وطيب بيحضر زواج واحد من ربعه و وشو تتكلمين بالقطاره انتي .. 
غزل: يووه سهر ماتفهمين انتي,, تعرفين موضوع الزواج لخالي مره حساس ويوم قلت عقبال مانفرح فيك قال خليها على الله
سهر فهمت كل شي لان كان عندها خلفيه : اهااااااااا ياحرام
غزل: اي والله معور قلبي
سهر: طيب قولي له انتي كلميه دامك قريبه منك اكيد بيسمع منك
غزل: تعرفين شلون شال فكرة الزواج من راسه يعني مافي امل .. الا اذا هو تكلم
سهر: اهااا
غزل: مع ان البنات شكثرهم بس ماتقدرين تشورين عليه وهو مايبي يتزوج بلاساس
سهر: اي فهمت فهمت 
غزل: لاااااااااااااااااا
سهر اخترعت: يمه غزل شفيك
غزل تضحك : هذا الكلب سليمانوه يبي يركب فوق الكرسي يجيب الكرتونه حقتي وقفي وقفي "وتركت السماعه "
سهر: صدق خيله خرعتني
منصور: من الي خرعك
سهر: يمه بعد انت كل واحد يصرخ من جهة
منصور يضحك : من بعد يصرخ من الجهة الثانيه
سهر: هذي غزل سلمان يلعب بأغراضها وصرخت فكرت صار فيها شي 
منصور: هههههههه.. قولي لها خل تجهزه بمره الحين انا
سهر: اوكي
"وبعد ثانيه "
سهر: يلا روح
منصور: لا ابي اسمعك وانتي تقولينها
سهر ضحكت عليه
سهر اول ماجات غزل: غزووله
غزل: شتبين شتبين
سهر: هههههههه شفيك اعصابك هذا وانا ادلعك
غزل: حرق لي اعصابي
سهر: جاك الفرج هذا منصور بيجي ياخذه الحين
غزل تتنهد : اففف واخيرا هذا اخوك اول مره يسوي خير فحياته لي
سهر: هههههههههههههههههههه
منصور اول ماسمع قرب من عند سهر
منصور بهمس : شتقول
سهر تأشر يعني اسكت 
غزل تكمل: وولدكم خلوه عندكم مانبيه قولي لامه لاعاد تجيبه
سهر: هههههههههههه طيب
غزل: يلا باي
سهر: وين
غزل: بروح اغير ملابسه وسخها بااااااااااي "وسكرت"
سهر: ههههههههههه
منصور: شتقول
سهر: تقول هذا اخوكم اول مره يسوي خير فحياته لي
منصور: هههههههه صدق انها مهويه
سهر فتحت عيونها
منصور: هاااه "وغطى وجهها بيدينه وطلع عنها يعني لاتناظرين "
سهر ابتسمت : اما منصور يحب هههههههههههه مايلوووووووووووووق
.
.
.
من جهة ثانيه 
جنى: فيصل تكفى ودنـا بناخذ عشا على الطريق
فيصل: يالعياره الحين انتي من متى تتعشين هالووقت
رغد بدلع وبأستغلال فرصتها الاخيره: فيصل تكفى على شاني ودنا اي مطعم تعرف مابقى شي علينا وبنسافر
جنى: اي والله حرام
فيصل تفشل وقال يلا عشان بنت خالته وبحسن نيه قال: خلاص ابشري يارغد اي مطعم تبون
جنى: هيوو .. نبي اي مطعم على ذوقك
فيصل: هممممممم
عبير تكلمت الحين وبقهر: بس انا رجعوني البيت بالأول
جنى: لييييييه عبير تكفين اذا وصلنا الحاره ماراح يرجعنا فيصل
فيصل ترك النقاش لهم
رغد بدلع: لييه ياعبير خليكي معنا بننبسط صدقيني لاتخربينها علين عشاني
فيصل قاطعهم : عبير اذا انتي مستحيه مني فاتراني ماني بجالس معكم بتركم لحالكم
انقهرت عبير من رغد واستحت من فيصل مع انها مقهوره منه : لا اختي دنو محد معها بالبيت وامي مو موجوده لازم ارجع 
فيصل حس فيها وحس انها تحسست من دلع رغد الواضح 
فيصل: خلاص براحتك
عبير بخاطرها " اي تبي تاخذ راحتك معها "
جنى: عبير
عبير: جنى بلييز
رغد: فيصل اذا نزلناها بتودينا
فيصل ماعرف وش يقول
"عبير كانت تنتظر رد منه "
رغد: فيصل
فيصل : هلا
رغد: بتودينا ولالا
جنى: فيصل تكفى
فيصل: اوكي باخذ لكم شي على الطريق لاني مواعد الشباب وماقدر اتأخر
جنى: اففف يا هالشباب الي ماتطفش منهم
"فيصل سكت ومارد عليها وعبير استانست لانه ماراح يختلي بالهقرده الي جنبها وحمدت ربها انها مغطيه عشان محد يشوف ملامح وجهها الا من عيونها "
"عبير كانت منقهره من ركبت السياره ورغد قاعد تتمايع عليه.. وهو معطيها وجه وكنه العيد .. .. انكسر شي كبير في داخل عبير يوم شافتهم يضحكون مع بعض ومو مهتم لها .. بعدين قالت في خاطرها"اااه ياعبير اصلا شلون بيفكر فيك وهي مايعرف غير اسمك ..ااما هذي الشقرا الي عندهم مقابلته ليل نهار ليش مايميل لها او يفكر فيها .. "بعدين نفضت الافكار من راسها ورجعت "اجل ليه عطاني ذيك النظره الي ذوبت قلبي.. اوووه احسن لي ما افكر بشي الحين .."
" من ناحية فيصل انقهر يوم رفضت عبير ماتروح معهم ودانه ما اتوقع انها سبب ترفض .. ليه طيب هذا هي تروح وتجي مع سهر ومنصور ومع كل حد وش معنى معي انا .. انقهر في البدايه بعدين فكر بعكس تفكيرها " ليش ماتكون غارت علي من رغد .. ايه وليش ماتغير .. اوووه وجودها معي بنفس المكان يخلي كل شي فيني معطل حتى تفكيري يتعطل ااااااخ منها "
.
.
.
يتبـــــــــــع،،،

----------


## منى قلبي

*الجزء السادس
الفصل الثاني
هل تدرك ماذا يعني أن يكون في القلب مقعد واحد ؟ وما أهمية ذلك المقعد في حياة امرأة وحيدة ؟ وماذا يعني أن تمر قوافل الأحلام ويمر القادمون والراحلون ويبقى ذلك المقعد الوحيد محجوزا لرجل واحد دون سواه
"”1 new massage
"* *حبي الغالي ما شاء الله ياحلوك وانت نايم
الله لايحرمني منك ينور حياتي
وانا اتاملك
مر بخيالي شريط حياتنا بكل مافيها
من طيبتك ..وحبك... وكرمك... وتفاهمك.. وشووووووووقك.. واخلاصك ..
ياحلوها من أيام الله يديمها علينا ويعيننا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته
ويسعد صباحك ياقمر..
درتك المكنونه......ام عيالك**"
"على طول نزل الجوال من يده ولف عليها وقعد يتأملها .. موعارف شيسوي فيها يحبها ويعشقها بجنووون .. كان قاعد يتفداها وهي نايمه كنها ملاك جنبه .. قام من غير شعور وعطاها بوسه خفيفه وهي نايمه وبعدها ماعرف وش يسوي .. ومالقى غير انه يبادلها هالحركه الرومنسيه بس مو مسج .. اخذ ورقه وكتب الكلام الي يحس تجاه هلانسانه من دون شعور .. "
"* *حبيبتــي ...
أكيد انه فيه حبايب في هالكون
أكيد انه فيه أشواق بينهم
أكيد انه فيه مودة وإحساس
أكيد انه فيه مشاعر تضمهم
أكيد انه فيه عشق وهوجاس
أكيد إنهم يخافون على بعضهم
أكيد انه فيه نظرات وعبرات
أكيد إنهم متلهفين لبعضهم
أكيـــد.
لاكن حبيبتي ...
مستحيل في حد مثلنا
مستحيل فيه حب مثل حبنا
مستحيل في شوق مثل شوقنا
أو حتى إحساس مثل إحساسنا
أو ضمة مشاعر مثل مشاعرنا
أو نظرت عيون تشبه عيونا
مستحيل ياحبيبتي مستحيل.
حبيبتي ...
هل ممكن حبي لك له مثيل؟
هل ممكن أحاسيسي والمشاعر والهفة يكون لها مثيل؟
لأ حبيبتي أكيد انه مستحيل
حبيبتي ...
وحشتك في قلبي خلتني قتيل
فرحتي وانتي جنبي ما لها مثيل
سعادة عيني برؤياك اكبر دليل
إني احبك وأهواك ياسنا النور في حياتي
ابو عيـالك *_^ محمــد* *"
" طوى الورقه وحطها تحت ساعتها الي تشيلها وقت النوم بس كان يبي يحط شي جنبه وماعنده شي حاليا وهو توه على الصباح دار بنظره على الغرفه مالقى شي .. بس قال بيعوضها لمن يــرجع .. القى نظره عليها وخذ شنطته ونزل "
.
.
.
**الاربعـــاء
الصباح
**دخل منصور دوامه وكان مزاجه شبه رايق .. وعلى طول توجه لمكتبه ودخل وقعد على الكرسي الا السكرتيره داخله عليه
السكرتيره : صباح الخير
منصور: صباح النور
السكرتيره : استاز فيصل ابن عمك طلبك وئلي اعطيك خبر بأنك تتصل فيه
منصور : اوكي.. حد غير فيصل طلبني ؟
السكرتيره : اي وصل لنا فاكس من لندن بخصوص شركه المقاولات..
منصور : اوكي جيبي البريد واتصلي على فيصل وحوليه
السكرتيره : حاضر بدك شي تاني استاز
منصور: لا الله يعطيك العافيه
"ابتسمت السكرتيره وطلعت.. منصور في خاطره "شيبي فيصل فيه من الصباح "
"ثواني ووصله الاتصال من فيصل "
منصور: السلام عليكم
فيصل: وعليكم السلام ياهلا صباح الخير
منصور: صباح النور كيف الحال
فيصل: والله الحمدالله.. ليه مداوم متأخر اليوم
منصور: ماكنت بجي اصلا
فيصل: ههههههه اخ منك طيب منصور بكلمك بموضوع
منصور صلح جلسته : تفضل اسمعك
فيصل : بخصوص مشروعك انت ومساعد الي طلبت مني اكلم شركة الناصر تبنيه لنا
منصور: طيب وش فيه ؟
فيصل: هذي الشركه كانت متكفله في بناية مشروع لخالد ....
منصور: طيب
فيصل: وهذي الشركه استخدمت نوعية رديئه في بناية المشروع مع انه كان متكفل في معدات البني الا انهم بدلوها بنوعيه رديئه من ما خلى خالد ... يعيد بني مشروعه من جديد .. وهذي الشركه بعد ماخصلت مشروع خالد... اختفت والحين ظهرت
منصور: بس يافيصل انت قلتي انها شركه مضمونه وممتازه ومعروفه شلون الحين تقولي هالكلام
فيصل : هي صحيح انها شركه معروفه وممتازه بس بعد الاتفاق معهم سمعت العكس ..
منصور: الحين انت متأكد من الي قالك ولا واحد يبي يخرب المشروع
فيصل: انا تكلمت مع محامي خالد ... واك لي هالكلام
"منصور سكت "
فيصل: وهم على ماعرفت انهم بدوا يبنونه
منصور: خلاص خلاص.. شوف انت كنسل الاتفاقيه وغصب عنهم يكنسلونها
فيصل: حنا نقدر نكنسلها ..بس بياخذ وقت على ماندور شركه ثانيه تبينه
منصور: انا مو مستعجل على المشروع انا ابي اسوي مشروع نظيف وراقي ما ابي اسويه سريع واي كلام ..
فيصل: خلاص الحين انا ادق عليهم واكنسل الاتفاقيه ..
منصور: جزاك الله الف خير وزين انك نبهتني
فيصل: ولو هذا شغلتنا
منصور: احسن شي خليتك محامي لي
فيصل: ههههههههههه
منصور: اي والله انت ولا الغريب
فيصل: اوكي اجل اخليك الحين
منصور: اوكيه تعال تعال
فيصل : هلا
منصور: والي يعافيك دق على مساعد وقوله عشان يصير عنده خلفيه
فيصل: ولايهمك
منصور: تسلم .. فمان الله
فيصل: فمان الكريم
"وسكروا وقعد منصور يفكر بهالشركه الي اتفقوا معهم وانقهر وقتها "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*الساعه10:00
في المستشفى
**فهد: حبيبي جاهزه
نجلا: امي ما راح تجي تاخذني
فهد يتنهد : وليه تجيك.. وانا مو مالي عينك
نجلا رمته بنظره
فهد بصوت واطي وراص على سنونه: كفايه نجلا هذي النظرات قتلتيني صراحه"ويتنهد " ادري انك عتبانه بس انتي عارفه ....
نجلا تقاطعه : اوكي اوكي "وجات تبي تقوم بنفسها "
فهد حزن وقتها ومسكها من غير شعور عشان يساعدها
نجلا تناظره : وفر خدامتك تراي اقدر امشي
"فهد ماعرف وش يسوي فيها وقتها "
فهد ترك يدها بعد ماحررتها منه ..
فهد من قلب: اوكي انسه نجلا انا تحت انتظرك بس تخلصين انزلي اوكي "وطلع وسكر الباب بالقوه"
نجلا مسكت عبايتها وقعدت وهي تنفخ : اي اصلا يبيها من الله
شوي وقالت: شلون مايخاف علي ادوخ او يصير فيني شي يمشي عني
وشوي وقالت : هئ احسن انا الي قلت له وفر خدماتك استاهل واتحمل مايجيني
"قامت ولبست عبايتها وشافت شنطتها لساتها موجوده "
نجلاء: هئ ويبني اشيل شنطتي بعد.. صدق انسان مايقدر هئ
"نجلاء عندت كانت تبي تتصل عليه وتخليه يجي يشيل الشنطه بس غرورها ماسمح لها وقالت اانا اوريه واتصلت على النريسات وطلبت تخلي واحد من العمال يشيلون شنطتها بس النيرس كانت طيبه معها وساعدتها هي بنفسها "
"من جهة ثانيه كان فهد ينتظرها على نار وكان خايف عليه بس ما يستحمل يقعد معها وهي جالسه تتذمر عليه وكان يحاتي من بيساعده ومن بيجيب شنطتها كان خاطره يطلع فوق . يوم شافها طولت عليه جا بيطلب الاسنسير الا نجلا والنيرس نازله من اسنسير ثاني "
"نجلا كانت عارفه ان قلبه ماراح يطاوعه وبيجيه فا اول ماشافت ابتسمت ابتسامه جانبيه وراح لها "
نجلا: مو قلت لك وفر خدماتك
"كانت تقصد انها كانت عارفه انه بيجي يساعدها "
تنهد فهد واخذ شنطتها من النيرس وابتسم لها وشكرها
"اول ما مشت عنهم النيرس عطى فهد نجلا شنطتها وسبقها ونجلا ضلت واقفه مكانها "
نجلا وهي فاتحه عيونها : من جده ذا على الحركه الي سواها
"بس ضغطت على نفسها وشالت شنطتها الي ماكانت مررره ثقيله ومشت بس بخطوات بطيئه ..والباب ماكان مره بعييد وهذا الشي ساعدها .. اول ماطلعت ماشافته وشهقت ليكون مشى وخلاها.. حستها فكره غبيه اول ماشافته جاي جهتها بالسياره لانه هو كان راح يجيبها من الباركنج وماكان كمان مره بعيد كان مقابل باب المستشفى .. على طول نزلت وحطت شنطتها بنفسها ورا .. ورجعت ركبت قدام "
"كانوا طول الوقت ساكتين ولاحد فتح فمه بكلمه "
"اول ماوصلوا بيت بو نايف نزلت نجلا وتركت الباب مفتوح وخلت شنطتها مانزلتها .. ماشبهها زوجها الا كنه بزر ولقى امه .. لان نجلا بس تزعل تطلع عليها حركات طفوليه عجيبه "
فهد يضحك : طول عمرك بزر و جبانه
"نزل فهد ونزل شنطتها "
" نجلا اول ماوصلت بيتهم امها كانت تنتظرها على طول حضنتها وتحمدت لها السلامه "
ام نايف: وين زوجك
نجلا تناظر الباب: الحين يجي. وين خواتي
ام نايف: والله غايبات عشانك بس نايمات مايدور بتجين بدري
نجلا: اهااا
"اول ماوصل فهد فزت ام نايف"
ام نايف: ياحيا الله بو فيصل.. اقلط اقلط حياك
فهد يبوس راس عمته: هلا عمتي لالا اعذريني وراي دوام
ام نايف: شدعوى اشرب لك كاس عصير عن هالشمس
فهد يناظر نجلا: ماعليه ياعمه جاينكم اليوم الاجتماع عندكم وبكون فيه ان شاء الله
ام نايف ابتسمت : خلاص يايبه الي تشوفه
فهد: عن اذنك مع السلامه "ويناظر نجلا " نجلا تبي شي
نجلا نزلت راسها: لاسلامتك
"فهد القى نظره اخيره عليها ومشى"
ام نايف: يلا يمه نجلا قومي ارتاحي .. واول مايصحون خواتك بخليهم يجوونك.. وانا بروح اقول للخدم يبدون بتجهيز البيت
نجلا ابتسمت لامها : ان شاااااء الله
.
.
.
" اهم شي عطيت منصور خبر "
فيصل: ايه عنده
مساعد : كل تأخيره فيها خيره .. والله يقدم الي فيه الخير
فيصل: مساعد انت مشغول الحين
مساعد عرف تمليح فيصل: عندك شي تبي تقوله
"سكت فيصل وبعدها قال "
فيصل: شفتها امس
مساعد : لااااه ع البركه .. بس وين
"فيصل حكي حق مساعد كل شي بالتفصيل وبعدها سأله سؤال "
مساعد : لالا لاتبدا بالحساسيه والوسوسه وانت توك مابديت والبنت ماتعرف عن مشاعرك اي شي..
فيصل : طيب انا احسها تحبني
مساعد : فصييل لاتتبيزر لي خلك رجال .. شلون تحسها وانت اول يوم تلتقي فيها
فيصل يتنهد : انا قلت احس ماقلت اكيد
مساعد : وبعدين المفروض تعطيها العين الحمرا من البدايه عشان لاتتعبك بعدين
فيصل يضحك بداخله : انا على قولتك مابديت والبنت مدري عنها شي تقولي عطها العين الحمرا
مساعد : هههههه اقصد لاتصير خفيف
فيصل: اي خلني اضمنها اول بعدين يصير خير
مساعد : الله يقدم الي فيه خير لك ويخليها من نصيبك
فيصل : اوكي اجل بو سعود ماعطلك .. ادري اني عطلتك بهذرتي
مساعد: بهذي صدقت كنا نسولف عن الشغل فجأه قلبتها
فيصل : هههههههه ياخي شسوي مارتاح لغيرك
مساعد: لا شدعوى.. خلاص اجل سلم على الاهل
فيصل: يوصل وانت بعد
مساعد : مع السلامه
"وسكروا "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*في المدرسه
**" هذا الوقت كان وقت خروج الطالبات .. سلموا البنات على بعض وطلعوا .اول مراكبت وصايف السياره "
جنى: لاوالله كان تأخرتي
وصايف: عشان تعرفين شلون احترق بالشمس اذا تأخرتي ..
"طنشتها ولبست نظارتها"
وصايف: عطيني موبايلي
"عطتها جنى .. شغلته وقعدت تلعب فيه .. وبعدها رفعت عيونها على الشارع .. رقع قلبها يوم شافت السياره الي جالسه تمشي جنبهم كانت مظلله اسود كتم .. رقع قلبها على طول لفت على اختها جنى شافتها شتسوي .. جنى الظاهر مانتبهت لها .. نزلت عيونها على الجوال وهي خايفه ..هي جاتها عقده من العيال اي واحد يناظرها تحسه من طرف العنوود .. ارتبكت وقامت ترتجف "
جنى: وصايف شوفي السياره الي جنبك
وصايف: هاه "ولفت بسرعه ولفت على جنى "
جنى: قاعد يلحقنا هذا انا شايفه هذي السياره بالمدرسه
وصايف: لاتطالعين سوي نفسك مانتبهتي
جنى: وصايف تخافين .. انا الحين افسخ الجزمه وارميها على سيارته الحمار.. بس حسافه سيارته حلوه
وصايف: جنو اعقلي لحالي انا اخاف
جنى: ههههههههه بزرنجيه "وتكلم السواق " قادر قادر هذا سياره فيلحق انا
قادر سواقهم لف على السياره : هدا اسود
جنى: ايه
وصايف: ماعليك منه قادر خلي يولي
جنى: خليه يأدبه
وصايف: جنى فكيني والي يعافيك
"اتضح لهم ان في السياره اثنين .. لانه فتح خوي الي يسوق الشباك وكان لابس نظاره سودا ونزلها وقعد يناظرهم من فوقها "
جنى تناظر قدام : وصايف وصايف فتحوا الشباك
وصايف تصارخ: قلت لك لاتلفييييييييين اكيد انتبهوا
جنى خافت : وانا شدراني يمه قلبي
وصايف: اسمعي حنا ماندري عنهم ولاانتبهنا لهم اوكي
جنى : طيب طيب
"السياره هذي لحقتهم لعند البيت .. وصايف كانت مرتبكه ومو قادره تتحكم بنفسها وجنى خايفه ..اول ماوصلوا فتحت جنى الباب وركضت ناحية الباب .. وصايف نزلت برزانه ولفت على السياره تبي تشوف لوحه السياره لقطتها ودخلت داخل البيت مهروله "
.
.
.
" ماماوين البيبي حقهم انا ابي بيبي "
**..:: اذا تزوج اخوك ياسر يجيب لك بيبي
ياسر : يمه اشوفك مستعجله على زواجي ,, خليني اتزوج بعدين فكري بالعيال
ام ياسر : دنووو اختك تبي بيبي فرحني بزواجك وفرحها هي في البيبي
ياسر وهو مستحي : الله يسهل يمه على ايدك
ام نايف : الساعه المباركه اللي اشوفك فيها انت متزوج
ياسر منزل راسه وهو مستحي : تسلمين ياخالتي عقبال مانفرح في عيال نايف
دانه : يااااااسر ياااااااااااااسر
ياسر يشيله عنده بحنيه : نعم ياقطوتي
دانه : ياسر متى بتتزوج
يلف ياسر لامه : يمه ترا بتصدق الحين هههههههههه دنو حبيبي بتزوج بعدين انشالله
ام نايف : لالا يا ياسر بتتزوج هالصيف ان الله راد
ياسر : هالصيف عاد شكلكم جد ناوين تزوجوني
بدر : ياسر انا بتزوج عنك
دانه وهي تصرخ : لااااااااااااااااااا مانبي بنت بدر نبي بس بنت ياسر
ياسر : وش مسوي لها ماتبي عيالك
بدر : وانا ادري عنها اختك ذي
" ويمسك دانه مع خدودها " : شوفي انسه دانه بتزوووووووووووج وقبل ياسر بعد عناد بس
ياسر : هههههههههه شوي شوي عليها لاتوجعها
"شوي ودق الجرس "
ام نايف: هذا هم وصلوا
ياسر وبدر ووليد قاموا بنفس الوقت : يلا نستأذن
ام نايف: اذنكم معكم
ام ياسر: في حفظه
"وطلعوا قبل لايوصلون عند البوابه الرئيسيه وتوجهوا ناحية المجلس الكبير"
.
"بدت العايله تتجمع .. وصار المكان زحمه والكل مبسوط بسلامة نجلا وكان ودهم يكون البيبي معها .."
"بسمه وقتها تحس انها مبسوطه وترحب بالضيوف وتقدم وقايمه بالضيوف بعكس نجود الي تدعي انها تعبانه .. ومالها خلق اي احد "
بسمه بفرح : واخيرا يانجلا بتجلسين معنا
نجلا : بتشبعون مني بعد وبتملووون وبتطردوني
بسمه : ماعاش من يطردك من بيتك يالغلا
نجود تلف على بسمه وتهمس لها : لا تقلدين الحريم وتسوين نفسك فاهمه كبيره تراك بزر لارحتي ولاجيتي
طنشتها بسمه وكملت : اقول نجول متى بيطلعون البيبي
نجلا : والله مدري بس يبيله سبوعين شي زي كذا
بسمه : ونااااسه صرت خاله
سهر : من قدك يابسووووووم صرتي خاله ومو اي خاله بعد
نجود بقهر تهمس لبسمه : اللي يسمعك يقول انتي اول واخر خاله
"بسمه ماقدرت تتحمل لكن عطتها نظره وخافت لاتسوي فضيحه والكل موجود وماحبت تخرب فرحة امها باختها .. وقامت بسمه تامر الخدم بتجهيز الغدا لان الكل جايين من دواماتهم واكيد جوعانين عشان كذا يكون غدا الاربعا بدري "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*من جهة ثانيه
" هــــــو الـــــيوم ما داوم "
**"كل المتواجدين قاموا يتلافتون بالمجلس يدورون فواز .. الكل استغرب من غيابه المفاجئ "
بو محمد : وش قلت يامحمد ؟؟ وليه ماداوم عسا ماشر
محمد : والله مدري يا يبه
" ويلف محمد على طلال ويسأله "
محمد: طلاااال وين فواز اليوم ماجا الدوام ولا الغدا
بو محمد : المفروض يجي وش فيه والا لان ابوه مسافر قبل كم يوم مايجي هو
طلال: ها
محمد قاطعهم : يبه فواز مو من عوايده يغيب عن الدوام او مايحظر الجمعه
بومحمد : وانا ماقلت شي بس دقوا عليه شوفوه ليه مايجي
محمد : تامر يبه الحين ادق عليه
بو نايف : يلا دق وانا عمك عشان اقولهم يحطون الغدا
" ودق محمد على فواز وكان ينتظر انه يرن لكنه
عفوا ان الرقم الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان فضلا اعد الاتصال في وقت لاحق "
محمد : يبه جواله مقفل
بو محمد : طيب دق عالبيت وشوفه
طلال وهو يحس باللي صار لاخوه : عمي لا تتعب حالك ماراح يرد
بو محمد وهو مستغرب : ليـــه
بونايف : اخوك تعبان فيه شي
طلال: لامافيه شي .. بس
"بو محمد والكل كان يناظره ينتظرونه يتكلم او يقول اي شي "
طلال "خذ نفس ": اخوي لاتعبان ولاشي بس"وسكت شوي " ماظن له وجه يقابل الموجودين وهو مرفوض ياعمي
بومحمد : طلال وش تقول انت
طلال : سكت كثير انا وجا الوقت اللي اتكلم فيه بدل اخوي
" ويلف على عمه بو فيصل وقال بأنفعال " : ياعمي بنتك خلاص مانبيها لا فواز يبيها ولا حنا نبيها واذا هي رفضته مره حنا رافضينها الف
"كل المتواجدين سكتوا وش قاعد يقول ذا شكله خرف"
بو فيصل تكلم بكل حالميه لانه ماراح ياخذ على طلال اذا فواز ماتكلم : يبه طلال ياليت تجلس وتهدا
طلال بحزن : ياعمي وشلون اهدا فهمني وبنتك ماتبي اخوي هي هي اصلا تحلم يجيها واحد احسن من فواز مدري مدري على ايش شايفه نفسها
فيصل بصرامه: طلال ياليت تهدا ولاتنسى اللي تتكلم عنها هي اختي
طلال: تدري يافيصل اسف انها اختك
بو فيصل رفع صوته : طلال ياليت تسمعني شوي
" كان الكل ساكت ويسمع حوار بوفيصل وطلال المراهق "
بو فيصل : حنا لسا مارفضنا اخوك.."وبعدين استغرب ان شلون طلال وفواز يدرون انه اديم رفضت وهم مابعد يعلنون " وبعدين ياطلال من وين سمعت خبر انه حنا رافضين
"طلال توهق هنا ماعرف وش يقول وهو صحيح مابعد يقولون له"
" الكل يناظر جواب من طلال "
طلال بجرئه : عمي انت وصلك خبر رفض بنتك امس .. وانا عندي خبر من يوم كنا بالشاليه .. بنتك قاعده تمشي وتبشر انها ماتبي فواز .."وبحزن " على ايش ترفضه .. وانا امس قلت له وشي طبيعي مراح يكون له وجه يقابلكم ويسمعكم ترفضونه .. انتم ماشفتوا اخوي وش صار فيه بعد ماقلت له .. اخوي كم قعد ينتظر منكم جواب وما ارتاح الا لمن قلت له وريحته واتمنى من كل قلبي اني ريحته
مشاري بعصبيه : ياطلال اظن ان الزواج قسمه ونصيب والبنت مو مجبوره
طلال : ودامكم تدرون انه قسمه ونصيب ليه ما سألتوا بنتكم اذا هي موافقه قبل لانجي ونتكلم
فيصل بحالميه : طلال انت عارف ان اديم وفواز لبعض من يوم هم صغار وش تغير الحين يوم عرفت انه رفضته اونقدر نقول انها ما ارفضته بس قالت تبي تكمل دراستها
مشاري: انتوا ليه ماعطين ذا البزر وجه وليه قاعدين تاخذون وتعطون معه ... فواز مايزعل على اشياء تافهه و واقعيه.. اما انت ماظن زعلك بيغير شي ..
طلال : مهما كان هذا اخوي واللي يضره يضرني وما ارضى عليه بشي حتى انا ماكنت راح اجي اليوم لكن جيت عشان عمي بو نايف ما ابيه يزعل لان محد حظر من بيتنا
مشاري : كثر الله خير زين انك تراعي شعور عمي
طلال: على الاقل احسن منك ومن اختك اللي مابقى احد ماخلته يعرف انه مرفوض فرحانه يعني حتى اخوي مايبيهااااااااا ومو زعلان عشانها
" ويمسك مشاري طلال من ثوبه ويقربه له بكل قسوه " : اسمع ياطلال لو تتكلم في اختي مره ثانيه ماتلوم الا نفسك فاهم
بو محمد : مشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااري طلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال بس احشموووووا
ماتشوفون الرجال اللي قدامكم استحوا على وجوهكم اللي كبركم عندهم عيال وانتوا تتهاوشون مابقى الا تتذابحون ماتحترمون احد ابد مو كذا ربيناكم ياخسارة التربيه فيكم بس ياخساره وانت يامشاري لاتمد يدك على احد مره ثانيه فاهم وانت يا طلال اذا زعلان على اخوك كلنا زعلانين من اللي صار وانت تدري انا حنا شارين فواز لكن البنت ماتبي ومافي شي يجبرها انها تاخذه ولو فواز طلب يد بنتبي سهر ماتغلى عليه لانه رجال والنعم فيه .. واديم مارفضته لشخصه ارفضته تبي تكمل دراسته .. انا بعتبر نفسي انه ماصار شي ولا شفت شي .. لاني عارف ان فواز ماراح يرضى على الي صار اليوم بسببه.. واديم رفضت او مارفضت البنت مالها الا ولد عمها سامعين
طلال : اوكي ياعمي بس اديم خلاص عفناها مانبيها "وطلع عنهم "
"وليد لحق صديقه على طول "
ياسر : اهدوا ياجماعه .. انتم عطيتوا الموضوع اكبر من حجمه ... لاتاخذون على طلال مراهق واكيد منقهر عشان اخوه .. هو لساته مراهق وماينوخذ عليه .. ومشاري الغلط عليك انت الكبير وبدل ماتعقله تقوم تزيده .. طلال لحاله ينتظر حد يشيطه .. بدر روح خلهم يجيبون كاسات مويه .. الله يهيديهم بس
"بدر فز من سمع طلب اخوه "
بو نايف: ياجماعه تعوذوا من الشيطان طلال ماينوخذ عليه
"منصور ونايف كانوا رايحين يجيبون الذبايح من المطعم ولايدرون باللي صار "
بو فيصل : الله يهيدك ياطلال.. والله يعين اخوي عليه
محمد : ياعمي لاتاخذ عليه .. لاتقولون حق عمي باللي صار والله ماراح يرضى بالي سواه ولده .. اعتبروا شي ماصار وخذوه على اساس انه تصرف طفولي من واحد يحب اخوه
بو نايف : مانقول غير الله يهديه
"وسكتوا الجماعه "
.
.
من ناحيه ثانيه
**...: وصل وصل منصور.. بروح افتح باب المطبخ الخارجي قومي بسوم معي
بسمه : خلاص سهوره روحي وانا بلحقك بروح انادي نجود معنا
سهر: اوكي
اديم: اقوم معك
سهر: لالا مايحتاج
"راحت سهر المطبخ وامرت الخدم يفتحون الابواب .. "
سهر: سيتي هذا ودي حق رجال
"رفعت سهر راسها اول مافتح الباب وانصدمت باللي شافت كل العروق اللي بداخلها تجمدت وقلبها وقف معقوله اللي شوفه بعيونها "
وهمست : بدر
" وماعرفت ايش تسوووي غير انها تتركه وراحت تركض وطلعت من الباب الثاني وهي مو مصدقه اللي صار بدر بدر معقوله .. ياويلي شافني بهالشكل الخايس .. خلاص الاخ غير رايه ..مسكين انتظر انتظر وشافني على هالشكل وووووع وووع .. اااااااااااه يابدر يالبى قلبك وووه بس .. مووو قادره اوقف على طوولي من جد قلبي يعورني مدري مدري يووووه اااااااااااه يابدر " وقطع عليها وصول بسمه : سهر وش فيك واقفه هنا
سهر والكلام مايطلع معها : ها .. بس الباب الثاني اللي من جهة الرجال حسيته بيفتح وطلعت
بسمه : اها .. والحين في احد والا
سهر : مدري والله .. انا بروح داخل اوكي
" من جهة بدر البسمه كانت مرسومه على شفاه ..كان يتخيل انها لسا موجوده وهي راحت .. قام قلبه يرقص .. "
بابا بدر تبي انتا شي
نقز بدر من هيامه وفي خاطره" الله يقطع هالشيفه ": اي جيبي خمسه كاس مويه يلا اشوف
وفي خاطره" فرق بينها وبين هالشيفه مدري من وين طلعت .. ااااااه واخيرا شفتها يافرحه قلبي وش زينهاااااا ياناااس .. ياربي هذي الشوفه الي صدق ماحسبت لها حسااب .. ياربي وين راحت .. انا عرفت انها بتطير لو شفتها .."
بابا بدر يالله شيييييل
بدر فز :قطع يقطع هالوجه جيبي "واخذه وراح وعلى وجهه ابتسامه بعد ماتذكر وجههها "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

نرجع لجهة الحريم
" بعد فتره وصل للحريم خبر تأجيل ملكة او خطبه فواز لاديم .. وماصار شي مثل ماصار عند الرجال "
"اديم كانت خجلانه من خالتها مع انه خالتها مسالمه وكانت عارفه انه اديم صغيره على الزواج لان عندها بنت واكبر من اديم وللحين ماتبي تعرس "
غزل: عاد يايمه قولي لها
ام فيصل: ماعليكم منها تتدلع
اديم: يمه
"ضحكوا البنات عليها "
ام محمد : الله يقدم اللي فيه الخير.. اسمعوا ياجماعه بو محمد قال لي اقولكم عن سفرة هذا الصيف وقالي انه حاب هو والرجال تكون سفره جماعيه وحنا من زمان ماسافرنا مع بعض
سهر تشققت
والبنات يناقزون
جنى: أي أي تكفووووون ولا مره سافرنا مع بعض الا مره وحده وكنت صغيره
غزل: أي والله
ام فيصل: أي والله بننبسط
رغد: يمه يمه نبي نروح معهم
عبير قعت تناظرها"تخسين والله "
ام رغد : والله مادري يايمه
رغد برطمت
ام فيصل: قولي لزوجك وشوفيه
ام رغد: بشووفه والله ودنا بجمعتكم الي ماتنمل
ام محمد : اجل خلاص تم
"الحريم والبنات : حنا مانقول لا "
جنى: هيووو واخيرا
وصايف: الا ماقلتوا وين بيروحون
ام محمد ابتسمت : بنروح لندن منها نشوف ولدي ومنها نسافر سوى وننبسط
غزل والبنات : هيووووو
نجلا: أبي اجي معكم
وعبير: ورجلك؟
نجلا: وش علي منهم ينذلف بيت اهله
"ضحكوا عليها "
ام نايف: صاحيه انتي
نجلا برطمت : مالي دخل بجي معكم بقول لابوي
ام محمد : اخ منك طيب تعالي انتي معه
نجلاء: لا اذا رحت معه بيسكني بفندق لحالي لا انا ابي معكم
بسمه فتحت عيونها: طراار ويبي ثوب فيه كبك
"ضحكوا "
ام نايف : عيب يايمه اصلا ابوك ماراح يرضى تتركين زوجك
"نجلا برطمت من جديد"
سهر: واااو بنببسط وكل شي في ناس بيفوتهم
نجلا انفعلت : والله لاتشوفون لاجي معكم يعني بجي معكم
سهر: صدق ناس ماتستحي افهمي قلنا مانبيك
عبير: محد قالك تعرسين من برا
"قاموا يضحكون عليها "
نجلا: انثبري بس
عبير: امزح ياحوبيلك انتي وزوجك
نجلا: وش تبين بزوجي بعد
عبير: ههههههههههه من زينك زين انتي واياه
"وصاروا يسولفون عن حماسهم وشلون بيقضون حق الصيف "
.
.
.
من مكان بعيد بعييييد عن هذي الاجواء الي قاعده تعيشها العايله ... هناك مكان ما سلطان عايش عالم لحاله .. الي مايعرف سلطان يقول يابخته بعيد عن هالكأبه والهم .. والي مايعرفونه انه سلطان عنده كأبه وهم مثلهم بس الفرق ان هنا محد يشاركه وهناك العايله كلها تشترك في هذي الهموم..
كان سلطان قاعد مع القروب ال تعرف عليهم من دخل الجامعه وكانت شيما جنبه وبعدها باقي القروب
سلطان: nice style jojo
Jojo embarrassed : than u honey
"شيماء تناظره بغيره"
سلطان تجاهل نظراتها
Nick Drawing attention : heey guys would u like goes to snema
الكل :good idea
شيماء تناظر سلطان : بتروح
سلطان : أي عادي ماعندي خلاف
شيماء : كووول
سلطان يتذكر شي ويستأذن من الشباب
سلطان يبتسم : With your permission "وقام "
شيماء تناظره وكنها تبي تقوم معه
سلطان بنفاذ صبر: ماني مطول بدق على الاهل
"شيماء تفشلت وقعدت والباقي ماعلق "
"راح سلطان بعيد عن الشباب واتصل على اهله بما انه اليوم متجمعين "
سلطان دق على جوال ابوه
"وبعد دقتين رد عليه ابوه وصوته كله تهليل "
ابو محمد : بو سليمان يالله حيه
سلطان تشقق : هلا يبه الله يحيك ..شخبارك
ابو محمد: بخير الله يعافيك.. وينك ياولدي شوف كم صار لك مادقيت ماعندك اهل تشتاق لهم لا ابو ولا ام يحاتوونك
منصور من بعيد : ولا اخوووو يشتاق لك
سلطان ضحك وعيونه تلمع : فديتكم والله يبه ماتدري وش كثر مشتااااااق لكم خلاص يبه ابي ارجع ماعاد فيني صبر
ابو سلمان : هانت يا يبه هانت
سلطان : شخبار الاهل اجل مجتمعين
ابو سلمان : أي والله مبسوطين ماعلينا
سلطان : من عندك
ابو سلمان: خذ عمامك بيسلمون عليك
سلطان: عطني
"خذ سلطان يكلم عمه واحد واحد على السريع لان العيال كانوا متلهفين يسمعون صوته الي من زمان ماسمعووه "
سلطان : اجل فواز وينه عنكم
بدر اختبص : فواز"ويناظر الي قاعدين بمعنى اسعفوني "
بدر: أي أي سلطان رجع اليوم البيت من بدري ..كان تعبان شوي
سلطــان: ايواا..مايشوف شر
بدر : الشر مايجيك
منصور من بعيد : بدير اسأله اسأله بيحتفلون هناك باليوم الوطني بلندن
بدر يضحك : الا تعال بتسوي انت وربعك احتفال باليوم الوطني
سلطان : ايييي صح ذكرتني أي اكيد الجامعه بتسوي
بدر: حركات والله
سلطان: وكيف الاجواء عندكم شسويتوا وش ماسويتوا
بدر: ابد بنسوي مسيره بالكورنيش وضبطنا السيارات طلال وبدر ماقصروا من يومين مجهزين
سلطان : حلوو والله ليتني معكم
بدر: أي بنفلها
سلطان : ومتى بتبدون المسيره
بدر: مادري بس يقولون من بعد صلاة المغرب
سلطان: ايوا وبتمدونها لاخر الليل
بدر: هههههههه عليك نور
سلطان: عاد ارسلولي صور
بدر: لاتوصي
سلطان: والله ياحظكم هئ هئ ابي اكون معكم
بدر: عاد حظأ اووفر
سلطان: حظأ اوفر بعينك يلا اقلب خشتك بروح مع الشباب تأخرت عليهم
بدر: ايوا ايو اجل الشباب.. اوكي خلاص اخليك معهم
سلطان يضحك : هههههههه عاد الي ماشافوا خير يلا يلا سي يو
بدر يضحك : سي يااااااات
منصور: الا صحيح طلال سوى سي ديات
بدر: اكيد مجهز كل شي
فيصل: وليد وينه فيه
ياسر يلتفت:هو طلع بس مارجع
منصور: لاوالله مدري وين راح فيه
ياسر : بدر اتصل فيه شوفه وين راح
بدر: ان شاء الله
"بدر كلم على بدر وقاله انه مع طلال "
بدر وهو يسكر التليفون : مع طلال
مشاري : اكيد مايقدر فيه
" ياسر ناظره ولف بعدها وسوى نفسه ماسمع شي "
منصور: اكيد راحوا يضبطون السيارات
بدر يغطي مع منصور : أي اكيييد بدر من اسبوع مأذيني
فيصل يبتسم : عشان كذا.. ياسر بتشاركهم بالمسيره
ياسر : والله مادري مالي خلق زحمة ودوشه
منصور: يااااسر من جدك
مشاري: ورا ماتخاوينا والله بنببسط
بدر: أي والله بنرقص وحركات
بو محمد : بترقصوووووون
منصور وبدر يضحكون
منصور: هههههههههه لالا مايقصد بس بقصد يعني بننبسط ولا وش يرقصنا
بدر يكمل معه : أي والله رجال وش كبرنا ننرقص
بو محمد : أي ماخبر فيكم
منصور: افا عليك يبه
بدر: ليه ماتخاوينا ياعمي
"لف عليه عمه والكل ضحك "
بدر ينزل راسه وياسر يناظره : هههههه امزح امزح
منصور: يبه شفييك بس قاعد يوسع صدرك
بو محمد يبتسم : عسى الله يوسع صدره دنيا واخره
" بدر ابتسم بحيا"
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

الحب أن تسلم قلبك لشخص .. بيديك ولكن دون إرادتك "غالباً"
تسلمه اياه على طبق من ذهب .. بيديك ..
تسلمه اياه .. ليفعل به مايشاء
منهم من يطعن في هذا القلب المسكين ليمزّق احشاءه ..
فيتفتت من الطعنات المتكرره غلاف الحب .. فيكون بسهوووله محي هذا الحب من الحياه واسترداد القلب بجروحه العميقه التي لا يُعرف متى تتشافى وهل سوف تتشافى بالفعل ..
ومنهم من يحافظ عليه اكثر من نفسه ..
يهتم بذلك القلب وراحته .. أكثر من راحته نفسه
فيزيد سمك الغلاف أضعاف مضاعفة ... ليكون رادعا عن كل تأثير خارجي
جلس فواز في زاوية غرفته المظلمة بعد أن انتهى من كتابة قصة جديدة تحكي كالعادة عن الألم والبؤس فكر في انسجام قصصه مع عزلته ومع إحساسه بانفصاله عن العالم ... ابتسم بحسرة وابتسمت جدران الغرفة وهي تستمع لأنفاسه الهادئة عند خروجها من حلقه الملتهب ... كانت الجدران هي الوحيدة التي استمعت بكل صبر لقصصه وهي وحدها التي تحملت بؤسه وسخافه حلقه الملتهب... سنوات من الانفعال البادي على تشققات الجدران وهي تحاور أنفاسه الهادئة لإقناعه بضرورات الرحيل والبحث عن مكان معزول يمكنه من الكتابة بصدق أكبر... ازدادت تشققات الجدران لتعطي الفرصة لصاحب الغرفة لطرد صاحب الحلق الملتهبة....وتقرر هدم الغرفة. ..
كان منقهر من ضيم ايامه .. من حظه الي خلاه يمشي في هذا الطريق ..
كان يتساءل عن الاحداث الي ممكن تصير بجمعه الليله .. ماكان عنده خبر بأن خبر رفض اديم راح يتم هلاسبوع.. بس كان متوقع أي شي من بعد كلام اخوه طلال امس ..
شلون هنت عليك ياطلال تجرحني بهالصوره . هل هو حب فيني ولا مجرد انتقام.. انا وش سويت له عشان ينتقم مني .. الظاهر انه ماحب اني اسمع خبر رفضي من العايله عشان كذا عطاني اياها بالوجه .. والله مدري كل اوراقي متخلبطه .. جا بيفتح جواله بيدق على سلطان بس بعدين تراجع " وش تدق على سلطان ... سلطان اكيد مو فاضي لي ..اكيد سلطان الحين مبسوط وماعليه وش له اكلم عليه وانكد عليه .. اففف "
.
.
.
"بعد ماسرت كل العوايل بيتها .. فيصل ماقدر يروح بيتهم قبل لايكلم طلال .. كان شاغله تصرف طلال الطايش .. قعد في سيارته يدق ويدق على جوال طلال "
"بعد مانحرق تليفون طلال"
رد طلال ونفسه بخشمه 
طلال: نعم
فيصل ماستغرب ولاشي متعود على طلال ومزاجه : طلال وينك فيه؟
طلال: طالع
فيصل: طيب ممكن نلتقي؟
طلال: بس انا الحين مع الشباب 
فيصل: بس انا ابي اتكلم معك 
طلال: همممم طيب اتصل علي وقت ثاني
فيصل: طلال لو سمحت انا ماني قاعد اترجاك.. احترمني يارجال
طلال يتأفف : وين تبي؟
فيصل: تعشيت ؟
طلال: اي
فيصل: سو اسبقني في ستار بكس انا مسافه طريق
طلال: هممم طيب ماتقولي وش تشرب عشان ماتوصل الا هو جاهز
فيصل انقهر نوعا ما : ابي كابتشينو
طلال: تم ..انتظرك
"قفل فيصل من طلال ومنقهر.. اذا في البدايه وكذا الله يعيييييني عليه ..بس لازم اتحملك اففف... وحرك متوجه لمكان ماطلال قاله "
.
.
"بعد ربع ساعه كان فيصل موجود ويلتفت يدور على طلال.. الا طلال يصفر له ..شافه وراح له"
فيصل: السلام
طلال بأبتسامه :وعليكم السلام ياهلا عاش من شافك ياولد العم
فيصل ابتسم ابتسامه خفيفه : عاشت ايامك..وعن الطنازه
طلال ضحك ببراءه : شفيك ياخوي علي ماقلنا شي..وشوفني ماشربت حقي قاعد انتظرك
فيصل: لاااه فيك الخير والله
"طلال ابتسم وسكت "
"وفيصل كان ساكت "
طلال تكلم وصدم فيصل: انا مقدر مكالمتك ياولد عمي .. وانا عارف انك زعلان علي بسبب الي صار ..ويحق لك ماقول لا .. وبنفس الوقت يحق لي ادافع عن اخوي مدامه مو موجود .. فواز لو كان ماقلت له من قبل بليله كان حضر اليوم وتقبل رفضه بكل بساطه احترام لعمامي والموجودين..فواز يكتم مايتكلم .. انا لا يغرك ترا افهم فواز مع انه نادر حد يفهمه .. وانا من حبي له قلت باخذ حقه وبتكلم وبطلع كل الي بقلبه نيابه عنه
فيصل: طيب ياطلال وش تاخذ حقه حنا وش سوينا
طلال: اوكي بعتبرك اكثر من صديق وبقولك .. انا كم مره اطيح على اختك واسمعا تتكلم في اخوي..اول مره ماقلت لها شي وسويت نفسي ماسمعت شي بس ثاني مره كلمتها ووقفتها عند حدها وهذا صار بالشاليه .. كل ما تطيح اذني عليها اسمعها تقول مابيه مابيه .. ترى حتى فواز مايبيها اذا كان يبيها بس عشانها بنت عمه لا اكثر ولا اقل ..
فيصل ماعرف وش يقول : طيب ياطلال الحكي هذا قلته قدام الاهل كلهم وقدام عيال عمي وش بتكون صورة اختي قدام عينهم 
طلال: لاتخاف على فواز مايدري بالي صار.. وفواز على قولتكم لها طال الزمن ولاقصر مو صح..يعني مافي شي تغير
فيصل: طيب انت استفدت شي من الي قلته
طلال: مادري بس احس اني ارتحت نفسياً
فيصل: طلال والله انت والنعم فيك ..الي يشوفك يقول بزر وطايش بس الي يقعد معك تكبر بعينه ..لاتضيع نفسك بتصرفات طايشه تندم عليها بعدين
"طلال سكت"
فيصل: انت ماشفت عماني كيف زعلوا من تصرفك 
طلال: وان وش دخلني ماقلت الا الحق
فيصل: طيب بس لازم تعتذر منهم
طلال ناظره وفتح عيونه
فيصل : اي لازم مهما كان هذول عمانا.. يعني احترامهم واجب.. صدقني ابوك ماراح يرضى بالي سويته لو عرف
طلال: اوووه والحين
فيصل: انت بس عليك تعتذر وصدقني بيقبلون اعتذراك وكون واثق انهم عاذرينك
طلال سكت وبعدين قال : ابشر لك من يعتذر لهم وعلى راسهم عمي عبد العزيز
ابتسم فيصل : هذا العشم فيك والله ياولد العم ..والحين دام خذت الي بخاطرك .. عن اذنك بروح احط راسي وانام
طلال ابتسم ابتسامه هاديه : اذنك معك 
"شوي ومشى فيصل وقعد طلال يفكر ويراجع نفسه "
,
,
,

----------


## منى قلبي

يــوم الخميـــس

"في هذا اليوم وصلت منار بعد ماسافرت رغد وامها الي كانت طيارتهم 10 الصباح .. مشاري تكفل بتوصيلهم ودعهم ورجع .. طلال راح حق عمه عبد العزيز واعتذر .. وكلم عمانه واعتذر منهم مع انه كان وده يرسل لهم مسجات بس عارف انه مالهم شغل في المسجات"

*.
.
.
في بيت بو ياسر
كان بدر جالس بغرفته و فاتح المسن وينتظرها تدخل .. يااااربي مو معقوله للحين مادخلت .. كل هذا مستحيه اني شفتها والا يمكن زعلت يوووه وش يزعلها مافي شي يزعل شفتها وبالغلط بعد بس فديتها هالعسل يااااربي مافي غير اني ارسل لها ايميل وامثل اني معصب عليها هههههههههه حليلها بتصدق اني زعلان وفتح الاليميل وبدا يكتب فيه وقرب يخلص منه شوي ويطلع له
تم تسجيل دخول
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
بدر بين وبين نفسه " ياا حبي لها دخلت وراح لها على طوول "
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
ياحوووبي لك انتي وهالحب
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
فيس مستحي
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
فديت اللي يستحون
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
بدر ترا بطلع شوي شوووي عاد خلني اسلم عالاقل
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
سلمي ياقمر سلمي
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
اهلين شخبارك ؟؟
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
تسأليني عن اخباري .. مبسووط ! لالالا حزين هممممم لالا مدري مدري عن اخباري مضيييييييييييييع حتى مدري من انتي ولا اعرف بعد انا وييييييييييين نسيت كل شي فقدت عقلي وكل شي
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
اووووف وليه كل هذا
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
ياربي على هاالبنت بتجنني وتساليني لييييييييه ياربي منك مدري وش اسوي فيك
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
طيب بدر العقل يمدحونه
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
والتغلي بعد يمدحونه فيس يغمر
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
فديتك
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
فديت قلبك
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
سهر ايش سويتي فيني ذاك اليوووووم
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
انا ايش سويت
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
سهر لا تستهبلين .. بس تدرين الاسود عليك جنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان رووووعه
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
فيس مستحي
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
لا تستحين اكلمك جد والله مررررررررررره روووعه عليك صايره قمرررررر
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
انا من يومي قمر والا لاني لابسه اللون اللي تحبه
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
لالالا ابد لاني اللي احبه لابس اسود
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
هههههههههههههه تاخذني على قد عقلي
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
هههههههههههه محشومه ياقلبي
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
الله لايحرمني منك
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
ولا منك ياقلبي سهوووووووووووووره جد مو متخيل الحياه بدونك
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
ولا انا
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
طيب سهورتي اسمعي بقولك شي وما ابيك تطلعين طيب
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
هممممممممم
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
ايه بقولك بس ما ابيك تطلعين وتخليني مثل ذاك اليوم
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
طيب بس اذا ماعجبني ماراح اعلق
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
افا معقوله في شي بكلامي مايعجبك
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
هههههههههههه مو قصدي كذا ..وقووول يلا
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
ياحبي لك .. شوفي انا لازم هاليومين اتحرك واخطبك وش قلتي
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
لا تعليق
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
سهر تدرين اني احبك واموت فيك وابي اتزووجك خلاص
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
مدري وش اقولك بس مابي الموضوع الحين
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
بالعكس وخصوصا بعد اللي صار مع فواز خطبتنا بتفرحهم
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
مدري مدري
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
اوكي على راحتك انتي فكري بالموضوع
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
اوكي الغلا
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
تدرين سهر محد كاسر خاطري غير فواز
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
كل شي قسمه ونصيب
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
اوكي ماقلنا شي بس تبين الجد اديم ليه ترفضه
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
تبي تكمل دراستها
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
تكمل دراستها .. سهر بسالك اديم في احد في بالها
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
بدر انت وش قاعد تقول
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
لا جد تصرفها ماعجبني لو تبي تكمل دراستها كان ملكت وبعدين الزواج مو لازم الحين
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
انت كلمت فواز
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
لا ادق عليه مغلق بس كاسر خاطري واذا هي ماتبيه لا تقول انها تبي تكمل دراستها
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
بدر انت سامع شي
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
شي !! مثل ايش
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
يعني عن اديم مثلا
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
لااااا بس احساسي يقولي كذ ا .. حتى انصدمنا يوم تكلم طلال
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
امممممم طلال ياربي هالانسان يقهرني
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
وليه يقهرك
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
مايعجبني وبس
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
طيب وخلي كل شباب العيله مايعجبونك
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
ايه كلهم كلهم مايعجبوووووووووني ولا احد حتى واحد اسمه بدر مايعجبني
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
ايه كذا احسن ولا احد وخصوصا بدر
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
هههههههههههههههههه حدك عن بدر
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
لا توك تفكرين تدافعين عني مابي مااابي وخري زعلت
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
" سهر بدلع " طيب بطلع
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
يووووووووووووه ماعندها وقت ماصدقت اقول لها روحي
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
لا بس بدر نجوى تناديني
انــ.ــا وخــ..لـ.ي كـ.ــل دار وطـ..نــ..ـا قـ.لـ..بــ.ـي وروحـ.ـي كـ..لـ.ـهـ.ـا لـ.ـه هـ.ـديـ.ـه:
اهاااا .. اوكي يلا اشوفك وقت ثاني ياحلوووه فمان الله عسولتي
..:: جعـــــــــ منــي أسطــوره للحب ــــــــلت ::..
فمان الكريم
" وطلع عنها وهووو مررررررره مبسووط "
.
.
.
*

----------


## منى قلبي

في السياره
"وبالتحديد في سيارة ياسر كان راجع مع اخوه البيت ووليد كان كان طول الوقت ساكت وهادي وهذا مو من عوايد ه ابد الابتسامه مايعرف طريقها صار له يومين وياسر ابد مو عاجبه الوضع وياسر كان يبي يعرف اللي بخاطر وليد
ياسر : اقوووول وليد عسى ماشر وش فيك يا اخوي ساكت
وليد وبدون نفس : مافيني شي
ياسر : شلون ما فيك شي ؟ تراني اخوك واعرف متى فيك شي ومتى مافيك شي
وليد : ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ياسر : وليد بتتكلم والا كيف
" لف وليد وجهه ناحية الشباك ولا رد على اخوه "
ياسر : اوووكي لا تتكلم بالسياره بس وشرايك نروح السن ست نغير جو
وليد : مالي نفس اروح
ياسر : الا بتروح ..مو هذا المكان الي ترتاح فيه
وليد : ياسر افهمني ما ابي اروح
ياسر ومو عارف ايش فيه : وليد انت اللي افهمني .. انا مستحيل ارتاح وانت متضايق . انت تعرف انت ايش بالنسبه لي
" وليد ماتحمل كلام اخوه ودمعت عينه ولاحظه ياسر "
ياسر بصدمه : افااااااا وليد بيعني بالسوق وانا اخوك بس ما اشوف دموعك
وليد : آآآآآآآآآه يا ياسر انا تعبت تعبت
ياسر بخوف : سلامتك ياخوي قولي وش فيك وريحني
وليد : ـــــــــــــــــــــ
" ياسر ماعلق لكنه غير طريقه وراح لسن ست لانه المكان اللي يحس انه وليد يرتاح فيه وانه ممكن يعبر عن شعوره وحب يجلس معه لحاله وخصوصا بعد ماشاف وضعه وهم في بيت عمه حس انه متضايق وهموم الدنيا على راسه فحب انه يعرف مافي خاطره ومافي مكان يرتاح له وليد الا السن ست حتى اليوم المفروض انه يروح مع ربعه لكنه ماراح وقرر ياسر ياخذه هو بنفسه لسن ست لكن يكونون لحالهم "
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

بعد ساعه
في السن ست
ياسر : ها وليد ممكن اعرف وش فيك ؟
وليد بضيق : اليوم المدرسه يجهزون لحفل التخرج
ياسر : عالبركه واخيرا بنفرح فيك
وليد بضحة استهزاء : تفرح فيني
ياسر : ايه وليه مانفرح فيك انت اخوي وبتتخرج ولازم نفرح مو بس انا اللي بفرح الكل بيفرح
وليد : مشكورين وماتقصرون
ياسر مستغرب : وليد وش فيك
وليد بضيق: وابوي ودي يفرح معي
ياسر وهو حاس باخوه سكت بعدين قال : ابوي الله يرحمه بيفرح بتخرجك وهذا الشي كان يتمناه كان يتمنى يشوفنا متخرجين ورجال نعتمد على انفسنا وانا ماراح اخليك راح احاول اعوضك لو جزء بسيط عن ابوي
وليد وخانقته العبره : آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يا ياسر آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه خلاص مابي اعيش ابي ابوووي تفهم شلون ابي ابوي .. يبا وينك .. ملل هالدنيا من دونك الحياه مالها طعم بليا طلعة عيونك " ما قدر يكمل وجلس يصيح بقهر وشوق لا ابوه وياسر ماتحمل يشوف اخوه بالهالحاله حاول انه يهديه لكن مقدر ولو ناظر في عيونه يمكن يصيح معه لكن حس انه يبي يخفف عليه ولا يبي يزيده يبي يبين انه قوي قدامه "
ياسر : ياوليد هونها وتهون مالنا غير نترحم عليه
وليد : يا ياسر حس فيني ابيه ابييييييييييييه يبااااااااااا وينك انا تعبت من الدنيا يبا صرنا كبار ومحتاجينك اكثر من قبل ليه رحت وخليتنا ليه لييييييييييه تدري ياسر بكل مكان اتخيله تحسبوني مبسوط واضحك لا اضحك عشان انسى لكن مقدر انسى احيان اقول صابني جنون من كثر ما اتخيله قدامي في البيت في المجلس بكل مكان اشوفه حتى بالمسجد احس انه جنبي واقف يصلي .
ياسر : وليد حتى انا مثلك وانا ما اقولك انساه لكن خلاص ابوي مات والموت حق يا وليد خلك مؤمن بالله وانت كبرت وصرت رجال وانا افخر فيك يا اخوي واعتبرني مثل ابوك اي شي ناقصك قولي .. اذا ناقصك شي انا موجود ..
وليد : الله يخليك لي يا ياسر .. ابوي يا ياسر راح ومالي في الدنيا غيره اغص بدموعي لكن وينه اللي يمسحها قلبي ينزف ينزف مثل الدم على فرقاه دم حسره وشوق لشوفته ولوعاة الفراق وحسره على رحيله من هالدنيا.. يبا ليه خليتني لحالي وينك انت بترجع لي صح وينك يا يبا ليه ماترد انا ولدك ولدك اللي يحبك وينك ليه ماترد
" وجلس يشهق من البكا وياسر يمسح دموعه وحاضنه ومخليه يفضض يمكن يرتاح "
وليد غاص بدموعه : ياياسر اليوم تذكرته في المدرسه .. اصلا انا نسيته عشان اذكره .. اليوم اطلبو ان كل طالب يكتب كلام عشان يقوله لابوه في التخرج وش اكتب لهم وش اقول يبوني اكتبه عنه هم يعرفونه اصلا ابوي هو علم على راسه نار في قلبي محد غيره في قلبي ابوي لو اكتب مليون كلمه ما اوفيه حقه كل الاقلام والاوراق ماتكفي عشان اكتب واقول عنه شي .. ابوي شمسي اللي غربت وغابت وراحت ماشتفتها من زمان .. كل الناس تمر عليهم أيام يشعرون معها بغروب الشمس لكنها تشرق من جديد ويشرق معها الأمل عندهم.. إلا أنا!! شمسي غابت وماشرقت من بعد وفاة ابوي.. من بعد ابوي صرت احس اني عايش بظلام لان نور دنيتي رااااااااااااااااااح رااااااااااااااح ياياسرررر
" وحضن اخووووووه بكل قوته وجلس يصيح مثل الطفل الصغير وياسر يحاول يهدي فيه لكنه ماقدر يتماسك نفسه وهو يشوف اللي بقلبه ااه يوليد كل هذا بقلبك وساكت وجلس يصيح معه يصيحون ابوهم اللي راح وخلاهم وياسر مثل اللي كان ينتظر اشاره بس عشان يصيح كان اللي يحس فيه اكثر من اللي في اخوه لكن بما انه رجال البيت والكل يعتمد على وانه كبيرهم كان مايصيح قدام احد كان حابس كل شي بقلبه عشان اخوانه ولاول مره يمكن يصيح قدام وليد ماقدر حاول انه يبين ضعفه لكن دموع وليد وكلامه خلاه يصيح ويصيح اااااااااااااااااه يا ابوي الله يرحمك يا يبه "
.
.
.
في الرياض
وبالتحديد في مطعم وترليمون water lemon
المطعم ستايله حلوو مائي ورايق ..جلسوا وكشفوا على المنيو
منار: ايواا يعني انت على بالك اكشخنا
مازن يناظرها بمعنى شتبين
لميس: هههههههههه بالضبط هذا الي كنت بقوله
مازن: شتبوون انتوا ..الناس تجي هنا تطلب اكلات وعصيرات مو يطلبون بيبسي وهالخرابيط
لميس: هههههههه طيب طيب اخلص اطلب الويتر ينتظر
"مازن يناظر منار بنظره ومنار ضحكت "
"وبعد ماخلص طلب "
مازن يلف عليهم : ايوا ماعندكم بعد تعليق
منار ولميس: لالالا
لميس: وناااسه بغيب السبت
منار:أي والله كشششخه
لميس: مااازن ماقلت لك
مازن لف عليها
لميس تناظر منار: منوور تبي ترجع الشرقيه ماتبي تكمل دراستها
مازن فتح عيونها : من جد"ويناظر منار " صحيح منار
منار تبتسم ببراءه : لابس قلت اقتراح وهي سوتها سالفه
"مازن سكت وتخيل انه منار ترجع الشرقيه وهو تعود عليها .. انتزع قلبه من مكانه ماتخيل انه منار تروح عنهم وهو تعود عليها وتعلق فيها وغير كذا مأمن على قعدتها فتره اطول "
.
.
.
ياسر: هديت
وليد : ايه
"شوي ويدق جوال وليد وكانت نغمته "فقدتك يا اعز الناس فقدت الحب والطيبه وانا من لي بهالدنيا سواك ان طالت الغيبه "
وليد شاف الرقم وحط سايلنت
ياسر : مين
وليد: هذا طلال
ياسر: طيب كان رديت عليه
وليد : مالي خلق
ياسر: طيب وش سر هالنغمه .. من متى انت تحزن
وليد: يعني انا ماحس
ياسر: اذا كل هذا وماتحس الا تحس بس يعني ماخبري لك شغل بالحزن
وليد سكت
ياسر: طيب ممكن تغير النغمه الحين
وليد ناظره
ياسر: عشان خاطري
وليد: بس انا احب هذي الاغنيه
ياسر: وعشان خاطري غيرها
وليد: طيب "وقعد يغيرها "
وليد: انت بتروح معنا المسيره
ياسر: تبيني اروح
وليد: أي أي والله بتنبسط
ياسر: وانا اقدر اقول لا
"وليد ابتسم وباس راس اخوه"
ياسر: طيب على بوسه الراس توعدني انك اذا تضايقت من شي او بغيت شي تقولي على طول بدون ماتترد
وليد ابتسم من قلبه لاخوه وقال يبي يغير جو عليه : اوعدك ..ودامك تبيني اطلب منك كل شي انا ابي سياره
ياسر يضحك : هههههههه اخ منك ومن استغلاليتك .. لاانت تعرف رايي بهالموضوع
وليد : طيب متى ؟
ياسر: ليه ماتدخل مدرسه تعليم القياده
وليد: لامابي اعرف اسوق والله
ياسر: من وين متعلم ؟
وليد: اعرف والله اعرف انا اسوق في البر
ياسر: اجل السياره مافي الا ثالث
وليد كشر: طيب
"ياسر ابتسم..قعدوا شوي وتعشوا في السن ست ورجعوا"
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

ســـــارعي للمجد والعليـا
مجددي لخالق السمـــاء
وارفع الخفاق اخضر
يحمل النور المسطر
رددي الله اكبــر
يــــــــــــاموطني
موطنــي قد عشـت فخر المسلمين
عــــــــاش الملك للعلم والوطــن.
اليوم يوم الاحد 11\9\1428 هـ .. يوم لا تغيب شمسه
يومنا الوطني يوم لا تغيب شمسه ولا تنعدم من نفوسنا ذكراه لانه مواقف ودروس، فهو يحكي ماضيا عريضا وحاضرا مشرقا ومستقبلا واعدا. فهذا اليوم الذي اتحدت فيه البلاد تحت راية التوحيد والوحدة. وهو اليوم الذي يذكرنا بجهود وجهاد المؤسس الباني الملك عبدالعزيز - رحمه الله- ومتابعة ابنائه المخلصين من بعده الذين ساروا على نهجه ليحافظوا على مكانة العز والمنعة التي نالتها مملكتنا الحبيبة بين الامم.
ان احتفاء المملكة بهذه المناسبة الطيبة لهي خير وسيلة لترسيخ مبدأ حب الوطن في عقول الناشئة خاصة لتكون منهجا يحتذى به وذلك يجعلنا نقف وقفة تأمل في جميع مجالات التطور التي يشهدها جميع قطاعات الدولة ومن بينها قطاع وزارة التربية والتعليم وما توليه حكومة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز - حفظه الله - وأيده بنصره من اهتمام منقطع النظير لان النشء هم عماد المستقبل وهذا ما نحاول القيام به لاعداد جيل قادر على مواجهة تحديات المستقبل ومواكبة التغيرات والتطورات التي يشهدها في عصرنا الحاضر.
اسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يحفظ لوطننا الغالي بلد الحرمين الشريفين أمنه واستقراره ورخاءه وازدهاره في ظل ولاة امره وفقهم الله لما فيه خير وصلاح هذا الشعب الوفي..
من اول يوم تفتحت أسماعنا على ذكر اسم هذا الوطن، ومن اول يوم اكتحلت اعيننا برؤية معالمه ومآثره وخيراته. وحتى خط الشيب مفارقنا لم يعكر صفو اسماعنا ما يشين او يقدح في الذكر الطيب الجميل لهذا الوطن الحبيب ولم ينغص استمتاع ابصارنا بجماله ما يشوه صورته الناصعة مهما حاول شانئوه ذلك. فتمت قلوبنا على حبه وتفتقت عقولنا على الهيام به نفديه بالنفوس والمال والولد..
"بعد صلاة المغرب "
" في بيت بو ياسر "
بدر بحمااااااس : يلا عبيييييييير جيبيها
عبير وقتها كانت ترسم على وجهه دنو علم السعوديه وكانت ملبستها ملابس البرينسس: طيب خلاص هذا التاج وحطيناه
دنو: وين ياثر
بدر: ياسر الحين بينزل يلا
دنو تأشر بيدها : لوح لوح انت بدي مع ياثر
بدر : ياشينك والله
عبير: بدر مايصير اجي مع دنو امسكها وادراي عليها
بدر يخزها: تخسين الا انتي
عبير: هههههههههههه يمه تكفى اصلا بنجي
ياسر توه واصل من فووق: فديييييييت الوطنيات انا تعالي تعالي
وتركض له دنو وتضمه ويرفعها : ياعسسساي ماخلا "ويلف يناظر بدر " يلا
بدر: يلا انا انتظركم منصور حرق تليفوني.. بنمشي من بيت بو محمد
ياسر : خلاص ..اطلع انت
بدر: لاسبقني مع دنو انا بوصل وليد لطلال وبعدها بروح اخذ مازن وبنلحقكم
ياسر يضحك : اجل خلاص انا بسبقكم
دنو : باااااباااااااي
بدر يناظرها ويرميها ببوسه : بايوو
"طلع ياسر وشوي وصل وليد مسوي الهوايل ..ضحكوا عليه وطنشهم ومشى مع بدر .. وصلوا الشباب عند باب بيت بو محمد وكلموا ربوعهم وبدوا مسيرتهم ..وكان ترتيب السيارات كذا
سيارة ياسر فيها دنو وسلمان وفيصل ومساعد بعد ماسحبوه سحب ...وسياره طلال فيها وليد وهو وثلاثه من ربعهم .. وسياره بدر فيها هو ومازن وثنين من ربع بدر .. وسياره مشاري فيها هو وربعه "

"بدت المسيره واول ماوصلوا كورنيش الخبر طلعوا من فوق الشبابيك ورفعوا الاعلام .. وبدت الاغاني تشتغل بكل السيارات .. طلال اول ماشاف العيال يرقصون بالشوارع علّى على المسجل وقعد يرقص من فوق وطلع وليد وواحد من صديقهم تولى السياقه وشافوا الشباب بالشارع واقفين ويرقصون على طول بدوا تصوير"

بدر: ههههههههههههههه طلاااااال لايفوتك لايفوتك الديسكو
"كان في قروب موقف السياره وملونين الانوار الاماميه بلون اخضر ومشغلين الانوار ومخلينها تطفي وتنور وصاير مثل الديسكو و اصحاب السياره نازلين ويرقصوون "

طلال: هههههههههههههه لا انت لايفوتك الي يوزع اعلام ولون السياره الخضرا ليتني ملونه سيارتي
وليد: ههههههههههه أي والله "ويصارخ " هنا هنا ياهووو

من جهة سياره ياسر كان ياسر يسوق ومساعد جنبه وفيصل ورا ودنو وسلمان مطلعينهم من شباك السياره الفوقي ودنو مبسوطه وتسلم على السياير بس ماكانت سيارتهم تمشي بسرعه كان في زحمه ويالله تتحرك السياره
مساعد : لايفووووتك الي ماسكينهم الشرطه
"قاموا يناظرون مكان ما مساعد يأشر شوي ويصرخون "
فيصل يضحك : هههههههه العن شكله وش ذا الخفه
"كانوا الشرطه ماسكين كذا واحد وواحد منهم فتح الشباك ونط وفتح سياره واحد من ربعه جاي مسرع وشخطوا على طول "
مساعد : أي والله
ياسر: وشكل الثاني وراه
فيصل: هههههههههه حفللله
مساعد : خذ خذ علم
"فيصل فتح الشباك وخذ العلم من الي كان هذاك الي يدور ويوزع اعلام كبيره "

من جهة سياره بدر
كان مازن واقف ورافع العلم فوق ويعلق على الشباب ..وكان في كذا واحد يركضون بالشار يرقصون
مازن يصرخ ينادي عليهم : انحشوا ياشباااااااب الشرطه الشرطه بتمسكم
"هو صحيح الشرطخ كانت تصيد في الشباب الي بالشارع يركضون هم اول ماسمعوه قاموا يركضون والشرطي يبي يصيدهم ومازن ميت ضحك عليهم وعلى شكل الشرطي وهو يصيد فيهم "
مازن يرقص ويغني : مجدك لقداااااااام وامجادك ورا "ويأشر بيده على قدام ويطلع له صاحب السياره الي قدامه ويكمل معه "وامجادك ورااااااااا "مازن اول ماشافه انبسط عليه "

الجهة الثانيه
طلال ينزل على تحت للسياره
طلال: بندر بندر خلك على جنب شوف شووف الي هناك نبي نصفط السياره وننزل معهم
بندر: لا زحمة خلنا نحوس بهالشارع ونرقص هناك زحمه
طلال: بس بنشووف
بندر: ماراخ ننزل بس بنمر
طلال: أي أي "وطول على المسجل وطلع "
" كان في قروب مو قروب نص الشعب تقريبا .. كانوا مسكرين شارع كامل وكل الشباب نازلين من السيار ات ورقص وعرضه وكل الي تبون "
وليد: شوف ذا الجيب وش يبي
طلال: ههههههههههه عطه صوره

طلال يصارخ : قداااااااااام
وليد لف عليه وكان يشوفه وهو يكلم السياره الي جنبه وكانوا يبون قروب طلال يشاركونهم في اعتراض الطريق

وليد : يبون نرقص
طلال: أي بننزل نهز شوي
وليد: اقول لايصورونه ماتسوى علينا
طلال: هههههههههه ماعليك
وليد: طيب تتوقع مساعد وفيصل بيقولون شي
طلال: وش علينا منهم امش بس معهم ولاتدري خل نضيعهم
وليد: ههههههههههه أي والله
"وعطى طلال بندر صديقه الاوامر وطلع من جديد واعترض الجيمس الطريق وسياره طلال اعترضت والسيارات وقفوا الي السيارات الي ورا ونزلوا الشباب يرقصون على اغنيه ياسلامي وعلى اغنيه راشد الفارس ونزل كثير من الشباب الي بالسيارات يرقصون وشوي جات اغنيه ابراهيم الحكمي الجديده وقعدوا يسون نفسهم عايشيين الجو معهم .."
في سياره بدر
بدر: ففففففف شفيهم وقفوا "ويهز مازن من تحت "
مازن نزل : شعندك
بدر: شفيهم
مازن: شباب يرقصون
بدر : اهااا
"مازن طلع فوق فوق ووقف على السياره من فوق "
مازن يصارخ : يالخوووووووووووووونه "ونزل "
بدر: على وين
مازن يفتح باب السياره : طلال ووليد والشباب يرقصون بروح معهم
بدر يضحك
واحد من ربع بدر: مازن بجي معك "وطلعوا يركضون قبل لايفوتهم "
"والشباب يضحكون عليهم ويصورون"
طلال: شوف شوف مزون
وليد: هههههههههه مايفوتها
"وبدوا يتشاركون بالرقص "
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

في بيت بو نايف
اليوم بعد تجمعوا عند نجلا البنات وكان فيه ضيوف ومعازيم جايين يباركون لنجلا .. البنات كانوا قاعدين فوق وجايبين نجوى يحاولون فيها تطلعهم الكورنيش مع محمد 
نجوى: بدق عليه وبشووف مع اني ماتوقع يشحنكم كلكم
جنى: ههههه طيب جرربي وش خسرانه
"دقت نجوى على محمد وحاولت فيه ووافق ..البنات تجهزوا ومر عليهم محمد واخذهم .. وراحوا معه الكورنيش .. وكانوا بعد مبسوطين وعاشوا كل هذي الاجواءالي دامت للساعات الاولى من الصباح .."
.
.
.
يتبـــــــــــع
__________________

----------


## منى قلبي

*الجزء السابع
الفصل الاول

جا اليوم بفجره الهادي ... فبدد الظلام.. مع انفراج نور حياة جديده بداية انطلاق الى مشوار جديد عصافير تصحى من سكونها ..فتترنم بأحلى الاصوات .. وتعزف سمفونيه حالمه حالمه..تحكي معاناه ليل ضاع منها الكلام .. وتحكي كلام الصباح في روايه ممتعه تنادي فيه الورود الزاهيه .. وتحاكي نسيم الصباح ..واشجار المورقه وتعانق الانسان بروح فرحة عاليه .. ليبدا في نظام كوني جديد تدقعه الى التفكير في ابتكار كل جديد .. ليتوافق مع فجر جديد
ياحلاتها هالعصافير .. حجمها صغير ..مشاعرها رقيقه .. افكارها عظيمه ..
"كانت عبير لهذا الوقت مو جايها النوم .. كانت سهرانه مع اخوها بدر على فيلم وبس خلص راح بدر ونام وهي دخلت غرفتها وحطت راسها..حاولت يجيها نوم بس ماقارب حتى جفونها..على طول وبدون سابق انذار اخذتها افكارها واحلامها باللي حبته وتعلق قلبها فيه .. اول ماجلست تفكر بهاليومين الي زاد التقاها فيها على طول تذكرت نظراته لها في المستشفى ..بدا قلبها يدق وكنه فيصل قاعد الحين بهذي اللحظه يناظرها بذيك النظرات .. غطت وجهها باللحاف لاشعوري وجلست مع نفسها .. ليه كان يناظرني انا بهذي النظرات .. معقوله يدري فيني ويحس فيني او سامع عني شي .. ولا وش معنى وجه لي النظرات هذي .. ياربي عليه وعلى نظراته تخققق .. او او يمكن يحبني مثل ما انا احبه .. ايه ليش لا .. يووه وش يحبني ومايحبني عيال عمي ولايدرون بطريق الحب وينه .. وبعدين هو وش يدريه فيني ..بنات عمي وش كثرهم ماعتقد بياخذني انا من مليون .. وبعدين هو ماشافني عشان يحبني هو مايذكرني الا يوم اني صغيره .. ماعتقد الحين يذكر حتى شعره من شعر راسي ..لفت الجهة الثانيه .. اااه ياربي فديت شخصيته انا يجنن يجنن عيونه طوله ااااه كل شي كل شي فيه يجنن هذا شلون يناظر نفسه في المرايه .. ياربي لو اخذته مدري شلون بيصير حالي ..هذا هو بعيد عن شري وماهو سالم من عقلي شلون لو كنت قريبه منه واااه ..شوي وطلعت رغد بخيالها.. اااخ منها ودي اقتلها سبحان من يكره .. هذي من وين طلعت لي .. وشلون انا انساها.. وليه ماتكون هذي فارسه احلام فيصل ..بنت وش نعمها وش حلوها ... متعلمه .. وبنت خالته .. وتجيهم بين فتره وفتره يعني مايمديه ينساها .. ليش مايفكر فيها وهي ماقبلته ليل نهار ..ولا جايب لها بطاقه قال عشان تكلمنا والله عشان تكلمه .. اففففف ياربي تقهر شلون تتدلع وتسوي نفسها ..ياربي يعمي بصره عنها ولايفكر فيها تروح تاخذ لها اجنبي... بس ياربي شكلهم يمونون مره مع بعض ياربي وش ذا القهر وليه مايمون معي مع اني قريبه منه اكثر .. صدق ناس ماتقكر ولاتطالع .. حست بالحراره تاكل خدودها من القهر ووخرت اللحاف عن وجهها ومالقت الاالنهار طالع .. وضحكت وقامت ياخي شفيه النوم مو جايني ..خلني اقوم اشوف اخواني .. "
"راحت وغسلت ونزلت ... وكان بس ياسر قاعد يفطر لحاله ..والجريده بيده.. راحت وقعدت جنبه بعد ماسلمت "
ياسر رفع حاجب اول ماشافها : وعليكم السلام ..عبير شعندك صاحيه من وقت
عبير: Explicitly ماجاني نوم
ياسر: سهرانه للحين
عبير تبتسم وتصب لها كوفي: yup
ياسر:وش كنتي تسوين
عبير: اتقلب على الفراش مالقيت الا الصباح داخل
ياسر يبتسم : اها..اجل دنو طاح حيلها
عبير: ههههههه أي والله جبتوها لنا كنها ميته
ياسر: اذا انا طاح حيلي وهذا انا بس اسوق اجل الشباب الي يدرسون اكيد ماداوموا
عبير: ههههههه مايبي لها..اجل بدر طلع
ياسر: لا ماتوقع انا دايم اذا جيت اطلع هو يكون توه نازل ..بس شكله مو مداوم
"الا بدر كان نازل بالطريق وكنه حد غاصبه على الدوام "
عبير: هههههههههههه "وتضرب على الطاوله "
"وياسر قاعد يناظر دفاشة اخته ماتوقعها كذا"

ياسر: عبير
عبير: ههههههههههههه لايفوتك بدر تقول حد مكفخه
ياسر لف وناظر وابتسم : ومكفخه بعد
عبير هدت من ضحكها : وش فيها بعد
ياسر يبتسم من جنب : لا ابد "وسكر الجريده بيطلع "
عبير تقوم وتمسكه : لاجد وش فيها كلمتي
ياسر: صدمتيني صراحه بدفاشتك"وخر يدها وسلم على بدر وطلع "
عبير: ههههههه وربي ماني دفشه "وتلف على بدر" بدر ترى ياسر طلع اذا تبي ترجع تنام عادي
بدر ابتسم: شوفي لاتنرفزيني ترى مالي خلق"ورفع حاجب "وترى الحين اسويها
عبير: هههههههه ترى ماحد قايل لك شي
بدر: يلا مناك هو انا ناقص ..شوفي اخوك مايطلع الا اذا انا نزلت
عبير: ههههههه اااه يعني انا في نعمه احسد عليها
بدر: وانا اشهد
عبير: محد مداوم والله ..ارجع ارقد بس.. هذا وليد شكله نايم ماهو مداوم
بدر: عبيروه لاتدخلينها براسي
عبير تضحك
بدر: مازهقتي من كثر النوم
عبير: لا والله في حد يزهق
بدر: هيهي مايضحك
عبير: اقول يلا سلام بطلع انام
بدر: اقول عبير .. ماودك تروحين الرياض او البحرين عشان تجهزين حق السفر
عبير استغربت ورفعت حاجب بدر يقول كذا : من جدك
بدر يبتسم : أي وش فيك
عبير تكفت: وانت شدراك ان حنا نروح هناك عشان نشتري ملابس السفر
بدر: احم لاتنسين انه كل سنه تروحين..وهالسنه انا الي بوديك .. مايصير
عبير لسا مستغربه : الا يصير
بدر: وش قلتي ؟
عبير: بشوف البنات وكذا وبرد عليك
بدر: اوكي انتظر ردك "وابتسم ابتسامه جانبيه "
"عبير طلعت وهي تفكر ومستغربه ..شعنده بدر ..بدر يقول كذا .. ومن متى .. استغربت بقوه على طلب بدر .. بس مالقت لها جواب يرضي استغرابها ..اول مادخلت غرفتها كتمت على الستاير وظلمت الغرفه وانسدحت .. انا ماخبر عيالنا يحبون يحوسون معنا بالسوق وش عنده بدر.. وش ورا هالطلب .. ولفت الجهة الثانيه ...همممم ياترى فيصل يحب السوق ولالا .. يارب يكون يحبه .. ابتسمت .. وغفت عيونها على طول لانها نعسست "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*في بيت بو نايف

....::حي الله هالقمر المنووور
بسمه وهي نازله من الدرج : الله ياحيك يا احلى اخو في الدنيا
نايف : فديت اختي والله
بسمه بضحكه وهي تجلس : نايف عاد ترا استحي
نايف : بسمه وتبتسم ايش راح يصير بالدنيا
نجود : بدينا بهالحركات الدلع
بسمه : وبدينا بالغيره
نايف : اوووب اوووب لا تتهاوشون
بسمه : تامر امر
نجود : اقول نايف ماعندك دوام اليوم
نايف : عندي بس مو الحين
نجود : اهاااااا
نايف : وانتوا طيب ماوراكم دوامات
نجود : بسمه ماعندها اليوم وانا قلت ماله داعي اروح وهي تجلس مايصير الصغيره تجلس والكبيره تروح
نايف وهو رافع حاجب : لا والله
نجود تستهبل : يووووه انت وش فيك خليك كوووول
بسمه : هههههههههههههه دكتور وكوول مايليق ابد
نايف : عطيتك وجه انتي واختك خلوني اروح انام وارجع
نجود تغمز : علينا بترووووح تنام اعترف وش عندك
نايف يضحك لها : وش بيكون عندي يعني
نجود : مدري عنك كل هالغزل وعلى هالصبح واول ماصحيت سمعتك تغني وتقول مافي شي
نايف يخفي ضحكته : نجوووده اللي تبين توصلين له واللي تفكرين فيه غلط
نجود : اممممممم علينا علينا
نايف يلف على بسمه : بسوووم قولي شي والا عاجبك كلامها .
بسمه : هههههههههههههههه اختي ولازم يعجبني كلامها
نجود : نايف نايف اذا في قلبك شي لاتخبيه عنا ترا كلنا اخوان
نايف : هذا اللي ناقص بعد
بسمه : نايف نايف ماعليك منها متى تبي ادور لك على بنت الحلال
نايف مستغرب : بسوووووووووووووووووم اشوف طلع لك لسان مثل نجود وش السالفه
بسمه : هههههههههههههه لاني اكتشفت ان
ويقرب من عندها ويعطيها نظره : اكتشفتي ايش
بسمه وهي تركض بعيد عنه : ههههههههههههههههه ولاشي استهبل معك
نايف : على بالي بعد
" ونايف ونجود كملوا سوالفهم بضحك وبسمه مثل عادتها بتروح المرسم واخذتها لها كابتشينو وراحت واول مادخلت راحت تبي تكمل لوحتها وبدات تسترجع الصوره اللي في بالها عشان ترسم اخذت الفرشاه لكن لفت انتبهها كلام مكتوب بخط اليد وقربت علشان تقراه "

" الله الله عليك يابسمه
ماكنت اعرف انك فنانه
عجبتني رسماتك كلها
ماقدر اغض بصري عن لوحه وحده
بسمه اعذريني اخذت لوحه "لفته"
ماقدرت املك نفسي عنها
اتمنى ماتزعلين مني بسوومه
انا اخذتها الحين واذا كانت غاليه عليك برجعها لك
انتي بس عطيني خبر
اذا انتي راضيه والا لا
ولد عمك .... محمد"
"فتحت عيونها عالاخر..ولفت مكان ماكانت حاطه الوحه وبالفعل ماكانت موجوده ... وكانت مررره مصدومه ايش هذا معقوووله مو مصدقه محمد لاااااا انا احلم معقوله هذا محمد شلون وكيف دخل المرسم وعرف انه انا يوووه اكيد حلم حلم محمد محمد معقوله مو قادره اصدق ليه يوم اللي بديت اوقف تفكير فيه يصير شي يخليني افكر فيه ورجعت تقرا الاسم تبي تتأكد وشافته " ولد عمك .... محمد " المشكله مافي غيره محمد ياربي وش اسوي وش معنى هذي اللوحه وبعدين تذكرت شي وابتسمت وتقول بينها وبين نفسها تفداك اللوحه ياولد عمي ورجعت تكمل اللوحه وكانت ترسم وطول الوقت وهي البسمه ماتفارقها وكل شوي تشوف طيفه وهي ترسم وتضحك على نفسها " ياربي الحين كيف بكمل اللوحه وانا كل شوي اشوفه يطلع بوجهي اااااااااه منك يامحمد بتخليني مجنونه وكملت ترسم وقررت ان هاللوحه اللي ترسمها يكون فيها شي يذكرها بمحمد بس محد يعرفه غيررها" "
.
.
.
الساعه 11:30

"كانوا البنات في هذا الوقت في المدارس وبالضبط بالمسرح يتدربون على مسيره التخرج مابقى شي على تخرجهم وقاعدين يرتبون له "
"في هذا الوقت قاعدين البنات كل قروب لحال ينتظرون الشريط الي راح يرقصون عليه .."
هنوف بأبتسامه :بنات متخيلين انو هالسنه بنتخرج
وصايف بوناسه: يالله ماني قادره اتخيل
هنوف: حركااات والله
اسيل:مابغينا اف واخيراااا احس احلى شي التخرج شكلو بيصير اوكيه
جمانه: من جد ونااسه
اسيل: كم باقي هو ؟
جمانه: مابقى اسبوع هذا واسبوعين الاختبارات
اسيل:وناسسسسسسه
الهنوف: بنات ماودكم نسوي تخرج برا
اسيل وجمانه: والله مانعرف
جمانه: وش قالوا البنات
الهنوف: والله مادري بس يعني ودنا نسوي برا ونجيب طقاقه وكذا يعني
وصايف :والله مدري
الهنوف: ليه
وصايف: لان هالسنه راح نسافر ولا ادري لساب بالضبط بس اعرف انه بدايه الاجازه ..وانتوا مابديتوا تجهزون لتخرج نسويه برا ..توكم تفكرون
الهنوف : انا مادري قلت وناسه لو سوينا برا هنا مانقدر نعزم الي نبي
وصايف:والله مدري
اسيل: وي رايحين وصايف؟
وصايف: رايحين لندن
اسيل وجمانه: وووو حركات
اسيل: انتوا كل سنه تروحون
وصايف تبتسم: تقريبا
جمانه: حنا بنروح امريكا لاخواني وبننزل على لندن
وصايف: حركاااات
جمانه: أي .. وان شا ء الله الحق عليك
الهنوف:فله لو تلتقووون
جمانه: أي والله عاد احس وناسه معك ومع بنات عمتك..بتروحون جمعه هالسنه
وصايف تبتسم : أي
الهنوف: حركات والله حنا بنروح الاردن في البدايه وبعدين مادري لسا مابعد نقرر
وصايف تقوم: يلا بنات جابت الجوهرة الشريط
"قاموا البنات..وبدوا يرقصون مثل ماتدربوا بس على الشريط "
.
.
.
**الساعه 3:00
في بيت بو نايف

"كانت ام نجلاء قاعده بالصاله مع الجيران الي جاييين يباركون لنجلاء .. ونجلا بالغرفه منسدحه وملانه وتفكر بالي قاعده تسويه بهالفقير ماهو ذنبه بس كل السالفه حز بخاطرها وهي قاعدع تدلع عليه مو اكثر وتعترف .. شوي ودق جوالها ابتسمت وعلى طول تحمست ترد وتدلع عليه لانها زمان ماتدلعت عليـه "
نجلاء ردت وسكتت
فهد انبسط دام انها ردت وبصوت هادي رومانتيكي *_^ :الووووه "وعشر خطوط على الهاء "
نجلاء ابتسمت ومدت بوزها : هلا
فهد اف منرفزه :هلا حبيبي
نجلاء: انا مو حبيبة احد
فهد: حبيبي مايسوى علي الي صار وانا شدراني انه بيصير كذا .. تكفين نجلا خلاص كفايه زعل..ماخبر انك تزعلين على أي شي مني
نجلاء ابتسمت : فهد ا..
فهد ابتسم : ياعيــونه
نجلا ابتسمت : انا ماكنت ابي ازعل..بس مشتهيه ازعل
فهد ضحك من قلبه : ياعمري ازعلي وتدلعي بس عطيني خبر
نجلا ضحكت : هههههههه
فهد: ياااني فديت هالضحكه كذا زين تسوين فيني
نجلا:كيفي
فهد : والله يانجلاء كل يوم وكل دقيقه ابي اعرف سبب هالزعل كله مو لاقي لدرجه شكيت انك زعلانه بسبب غيابي وقت حاجتك لي
نجلا: هو صحيح يضايق بس ادري انه مو ذنبك .. عشان كذا خذته عذر عشان ازعل
فهد يضحك : هههههههه ياحوبيلك والله
نجلا استحت : انت الحين بالدوام
فهد: انا توني طالع ولا نسيتي حتى وقت دوامي
نجلا استحت: هههههه لابس اخلق مواضيع
فهد : اهاا كذا..من عندكم الحين؟
نجلا: جيران امي بس
فهد: اجل يلا ثواني وانا عندكم
نجلا اخترعت : وش يجيبك هالوقت
فهد: وش فيه هالوقت...هذا الوقت الوحيد الي تكونين فيه فاضيه
نجلا: اوكي اوكي خلاص انتظرك.. فهد عن اذنك امي تناديني عشان اروح للحريم
فهد: افففف تراي بجي الحين
نجلا ابتسمت: طييب ماقلنا شي بروح عشان بس تجي اكون خلصت منهم..اوكي باي
فهد يبتسم: بايوو قلبوو
"سكرت نجلاء من هنا ونطت من هنا تبي تاخذ دش الي كانت متعيجزه تاخذه قبل لايجي زوجها وتتصلح له "
"بعد نص ساعه "
"تصلحت نجلا ولبست قميص من قمصان الخاصه لفتره النفاس..وجففت شعرها كانت تبي تحط ميك اب بس كارهته عليها بهالوقت بس حطت شي على شفايفها وخدودها يبين للي يشوفه كنه طبيعي وقعدت تنتظره.. هو قال ثواني وراح اكون عندك .."
"madam baba fahad want u in mjles"
نجلاء ابتسمت : اوكي
"اخذت جوالها وطلعت له وهي مبسوطه .. حست وهي رايحه له ومستحيه كنها من زمان ماشافتها ..حست بشعورها ايام ملكتها اذا جا يزرها .. وتأكدت انه فعلا تحس بهذا الاحساس الي كانت تفكره مبالغ فيه بأول مادخلت وقف يناظرها بلهفه وهي تستحي وتنزل راسها "
فهد مد كفوفه وبلهفه: هلا والله وغلا
نجلا بحيا تمشي له وتمد يدها حتى تتشابك يدينهم
فهد يناظرها وعيونه مليانه حب
فهد: مابغيت اشوف هذي الابتسامه
نجلاء نزلت راسها بحيا: فهـــد
فههد: ياعنوون فهد والله
نجلا: استحي
فهد بضحه حلوه ويرفع راسها بصبعه : والجديد
نجلا تبعد يده : وش تشرب
فهد: شوفتك هي الي تروي ضماي
نجلا: عاد مايصير جاي من دوام وحر وشمس وماتبي تشرب شي
فهد: والله والله مابي شي بس ابي اشوفك
نجلا ابتسمت : اوكي
"وكملوا سوالفهم "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*بيت بو محمد
الساعه5:00

"في هذا الوقت كان الجو صافي ودافي بعد حراره الشمس ..الجو الحين بهذا الوقت بيبدا يحلى ويكون رايق "
.....::مرررررررررره رايق الجو ياسهر والا ايش رايك
سهر : ايه مره جنان ماتشوفيني قلت لك خلينا نطلع برا
..:: سهوووره سهوره شوفي هالورده مره تجنن احسها تناظرني
سهر : غزيلوووه لا تتحلمين كثير
غزل : هههههههه ماقلت شي شوفيها تناظرني معجبه فيني
سهر : ياثقل دمك
غزل : اذا انا ثقيل انتي ايش
سهر : هههههههه احلفي بس
غزل تصرخ : ياهوووووووووووووووووووو وااااااااااااااااااااااااوووو
سهر مستغربه : سلامات سلااااااااااااااااااااامات
غزل : لا سلامات ولا شي واخيرا عطلنا متى نتخرج ونرتاح من الجامعه وقرفها
ليتنا بزران بس
سهر : هههههههه مب صاحيه
وطنشتها غزل وجلست تغني : لو فينا نهرب ونطير مع هالورق الطاير تنكبر بعد بكير شو صاير شوصاير
" وفجاءه يسمعون صوت احد يمشي وبسرعه صلحوا الغطا حقهم "
بصوته الرجولي..:: احم احم
سهر مرتبكه : هلا هلا حياك
..:: الله يحيك والسموحه مادريت ان في احد هنا
سهر : لا عادي ماصار الا الخير
..:: وشخباركم
سهر وغزل: الحمدلله بخير .. انت شخبارك
..:: انا من بعد ماسمعت صوت فيروز اكيد مو بخير
غزل انقهرت : مشاااااري عاد حرام عليك
مشاري بضحكه : ههههههههههههه انا ادري عنك منطربه وتغنين
غزل : خلصنا من الدراسه وماتبينا نغني
سهر : ليتك جايب اديم معك
مشاري : والله مادريت انكم مجتمعين كان جبتها
غزل : ايه والله ليتك جايبها
مشاري سرح فيها:......................
سهر : مشاري نكلمك هنا وين رحت
مشاري : والله مدري وش اقولكم
سهر : خير مشاري فيه شي
مشاري وهو متردد : اقول غزل
غزل : هلاااا مشاري
مشاري : اتمنى ان اللي صار بين اديم وفواز ما يأثر على علاقتكم فيها وكل شي قسمه ونصيب و
غزل : لاااااا شدعوووه وش قاعد تقول انت اديم مثل اختنا وماصار شي وهي مارفضته واللي سواه طلال بعد مو شويه يعني صار تعادل بينا بس يارب تجي الكوره في المرمى حقنا الشوط الثاني
مشاري : هههههههههههههههههههههههه
....:السلام عليكم
الكل : وعليكم السلام
..........:: يلااااا مشااااااري نمشي تأخرنا
مشاري : انت الله يهديك يامنصور تأخرت
منصوربعصبيه : يلااااا نمشي طيب
مشاري : اوكي يلا
منصور عطى غزل نظره وراح وركبوا السياره
ومنصووور كان يحترق من داخل وماقدر يروح قبل ما يكلمها
منصور : يوووووه مشاري نسيت مفتاح سيارتي لاتمشي دقيقه بروح اجيبه
مشاري : مايحتاج بنروح بسيارتي
منصور : ايه اوكي بس ابيه ضروري
مشاري : اوووكي انزل انتظرك
منصور فتح عيونه:لايبه ثواني "قالها بقهر"
" ونزل منصور وهو وده يذبحها وشافهم يضحكون ويبي ينزل من جديد معهم.. راح لعندهم "
سهر : منصور وش فيك رجعت
منصور وهو مايناظر غزل ولا كأنها موجوده : نسيت مفاتيح السياره روحي جيبيها
سهر : يوووووه مافيني اروح فوق
منصور بصوت عالي: سهررررررررررر روحي جيبيه لا تعصبيني
سهر : طيب طيب بروح لاتعصب
" وراحت عنهم "
منصور بهمس : اقول اخت غزل اذا حبيتي تقابلين حبيب القلب ياليت مايكون هاللقاء في بيتنا
غزل منقهرررره : احترم نفسك
منصور : شوفي مالها داعي هالغراميات اللي تصير في بيتنا فهمتي
غزل : اكررررررررررررررررررررهك تفهم
منصور لا شعوريا : وانا امووووووووووت فيك
" وطلع بسرعه وهو مصدوم شلون قالها وكيف طلعت منه هالكلمه مو وقتها يامنصور مو وقتها انت استعجلت .. بس طلعت بدون ما احس ليييييييييه قلتهااااا " ويقطع عليه تفكريه صوت بوري السياره ويشوف مشاري يأشره له انه يجي يركب وراح ركب معه وهو طول الطريق وهو يفكر في اللي صار ياترى ايش ردة فعلك ياغزل احس اني مبسووط ومو مبسوووط اخاف انها تحب غيري وبعدين اندم اني قلت لها والله وفضحت نفسك يامنصور وعند مين عند غزل الحين تلاقيها تستحقرني يووووه انا ليه حارق قلبي اذا شفتها بقول لها اني اضحك عليها ولا كأن شي صار "
.
.
.

*
*الساعه 7:00
في بيت بو فواز*

*"اليوم بو فواز رجع من سفره .. وطلال كان قاعد معه يسولف هو وامه بما ان غزل طالعه وفواز بغرفته "
بو فواز: طلال وين اخوك فواز من جيت ماشفته
طلال: يبه فواز من رجع من دوام راح ينام ولسا ماصحى
بو فواز: يبه روح شوفه مايصير كل هذا نوم
طلال: ان شاء الله يبه
بو فواز: اقول يا ام فواز انا ماني رايح معكم السفر
ام فواز: خير يابو فواز ليه ؟
بو فواز: لا انا ولااخوي بونايف عندنا مشروع كنا نرتب له من سنين وجا الوقت الي نفضي فيه نفسنا ونبدا فيه وبعدين ماعليكم خوف بومحمد وبوفيصل معكم وعيالك معك يعني ماعليكم خوف
ام فواز تبتسم : الله يوفقكم يارب
بوفواز : بس نبي دعواتك منوره متى بترجع؟
ام فواز: والله باقي لها هذا الاسبوع عندها 3 اختبارات بتخلص وبتجي
بو فواز: وحشتني هالنتفه
ام فواز:والله غزل ماتسوى شي بدونها مضيعه وقتها مع الروحه والجيه مع بنات عمها
بو فواز: الله يوفقهم ويرزقهم بالزوج الصالح
ام فواز:انت عرفت بموضوع فواز
بو فواز: ايه.. بس الي اعرفه انهم اجلوه لان البنت بتكمل دراستها
ام فواز: ايه ايه..عاد قوم ارتاح من جيت مانمت
بو فواز:انا مقاوم عشان انام مره وحده باليل لايخترب نومي لان تعرفين فرق الوقت
ام فواز: على راحتك يابو فواز
بو فواز ابتسم:لاتخافين علي
.
.
"فوق عند طلال"
"اول ماطلع طلال ماكان عارف وش يسوي يخاف حد وصله خبر وش سوا في الاهل وقت الجمعه..يعرف فواز مايحب الغلط..دق الباب عليه ثلاث دقات "
فواز من داخل: تفضل
"طلال دخل واول مره يكون خايف بالعاده مافي شي يهمه ولقى اخوه منسدح على الكنبه حقت قسمه"
فواز قام على حيله :طلال
طلال: فواز ابوي وصل ويبيك تحت
فواز: ان شاء الله
"طلال قعد واقف مكانه"
فواز استغرب: خلاص انزل وبلحقك
طلال رفع راسه وبأنفعال:الي يسمعك تحبها عشان تسوي بنفسك كذا
فواز فتح عيونه وش يخربط:طلال
طلال:: ترى مايسوى والله الي قاعد تسويه
فواز:وانت وش شايف فيني
طلال: اجل وش تفسر حبستك بالغرفه
فواز:طلال انت مو فاهم شي خلني بروحي
طلال بعصبيه : ترى مايلوق عليك دور العاشق الولهان"وطلع قبل لايرد عليه "
"فواز فتح عيونه وش يخربط هذا صاحي..بس انت لسا بزر ماراح تفهم شي اف ..وقام على حيله ولبس ثوبه ونزل تحت حق ابوه يشوفه ويسلم عليه "
"اول مانزل وبعد السلام وكذا قرر فواز يكلم ابوه "
فواز: يبه انا قدمت السفر خليته بعد اسبوعين
"طلال فتح عيونه انبسط بس اكيد وراه سر..فواز يعرف ان ابوه ماراح يروح معهم وبما ان غزل ومنار بيخلصون هذا الاسبوع فا هو راح يتقدم العوايل بالسفر ..يحس انه يحتاج فتره نقاهه بعد الي مرعليه هذي السنه ..ونقاهه قبل لاتتجمع العوايل ويبدا احتفالهم"
طلال بسرعه:ليه
فواز لف عليه : لاني ابي استغل الفرصه لان اجازتي مو طويله وانا احتمال ارجع قبلكم
بو فواز: اهاا ..خلاص الله يحفظكم
ابتسم فواز
طلال: طيب ماامداني اشتري لي ملابس
بوفواز: بعد انت مثل البنات بدلتين وعلى الطاير
طلال يضحك: أي صح على قولتك بدلتين وعلى الطاير
"بو فواز ابتسم لانه يعرف طلال وسوالفه"
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

*بنفس الوقت
في الريــــــاض

"منار هالفتره بالها كله مشغول بالي تعرفت عليه بالنت او بلاحرى انغشت فيه.. تذكرت يوم اعترف لها بأنه هو الي كان يلحقهم يوم ماكانت تقيس النظاره هي ولميس .. تذكرت شكله... ماتنكر انه كان كيووت .. نفضت الافكار الي كانت تدور براسها .. كانت تحس انها تبي ترجع تكلمه .. كأنها تبي تشوف وين توصل معه اذا كلمته .. على طول قبل لاتغير الفكره وراحت فتحت النت وشالت البلوك من عنده .."
"ابتسمت على طول اول ماشافت السلام الي وصل لها اول مادخلت"


ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

هلا والله وغلا تو مانور الماسنجر

"منار انبسطت وشوي وردت "

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :

هلا بك

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

شخبااارك وش مسووويه وش الدنيا بك

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


انا الحمدالله

"سكتوا فتره وماحب سلطان يطول سكوته "

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

كيف الجامعه ..؟؟

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


والله ابد ماشيه

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

مستعده للأختبارات

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


 ايه

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

الله يوفقك

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


جميعاً

"سلطان ماحب هذا الاسلوب الرسمي وخصوصا ماتعود عليه ..هو ماتعلق فيها الا علشان سوالفها ومهايطها "

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

منار

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


لو سمحت ممكن تناديني بأسمي الي مسجله فيه بالمنتدى

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

ان لله.. اعذريني اسمك طويل

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


يكفيني اول اسم بس

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

منار بلاش الرسميات

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


اجل يلا مع السلامه

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

لالالا تعالي خلاص بناديك م

"منار ضحكت "

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


أي كذا اوكي

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

هممم طيب يا م كيف استعدادك للأجازه
:D

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


والله ابد .. بس اخلص برجع الشرقيه


ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

اها.. بنفقد اجل نور الرياض

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


............

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

طيب وش فيك ساكته تردين على قد السؤال

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


ماعندي شي اقوله..


ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

عاتبيني هاوشيني بس لاتقعدين ساكته

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


هاه اجل تبيني اهاوشك ..

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

:D أي

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


ليه كذبت علي

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

سوري منار مو قصدي بس انا صراحه عجبني اسلوبك وستايلك بالمنتدى..وفي شي جذبني اكثر فيك وهو ان انا بالمنتدى كل مابغيت اكلم بنت اوعضوه على طول القاها اليوم الثاني عندي بلايميل.. الا انتي عرفت انه كذا واحد طلب ايميلك والح وانتي رفضتي واصريتي على رفضك وهذا الشي الوحيد الي خلاني اسوي كذا

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


طيب انت وش منصبك بالمنتدى

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

انا ........ نائب المدير العام

"منار انصدمت "

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


معقووووووووووله

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

ادري انصدمتي

"منار انصدمت اول شي انها قاعده تتكلم مع هذا الانسان الي له هيبته بالمنتدى وماتوقع حد يقدر يكلمه او ياخذ ويعطي معه"

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


هاه ايه

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

وش شعورك يوم عرفتي

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


مادري بس ماعندي غير اقول انك لعبتها صح.. بس ترى كويس انك قلت لي.. لانك لو مهما كنت بالمنتدى وبديت اخذ واعطي معك وتعدينا الحدود واكتشفت انا بنفسي صدقني كنت ممكن اسوي أي شي

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

منار انا من يوم ماوريتيني صورتك وانا ماني قادر انام حسيت بالذنب حسيت اني بجد زودتها وكنت ابي اقولك على طول بس كنت خايف من رده فعلك.. انا اسف وصدقيني لاني محتفظ بصورتك ولاحد كان جنبي يوم رويتيني اياها ..واني بس شفتها عندك ولالها عندي أي اثر

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


..........*

----------


## منى قلبي

*ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

قلت لك لاتسكتين

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


 فيك الخير والله

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

وفي شي بعد

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


الي هو؟


ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

صورتك صحيح انها مالها اثر في الجهاز بس لها اثر في خيالي ماهي راضيه تنمحي ولاني قادر انساها... وانا اسف وانا من يوم ورايح بحكي معك بكل صراحه .. اذا رضيتي انه يكون بينا لقاء ثاني

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


"وجه يستحي " لاتعليق

"سلطان من طرفه انبسط .. وجه يستحي ولابلوك قروب "

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

بلاش تعليق بس خليني احكي والي يخليك عن الي في خاطري

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


في شي بتقوله اكثر من الي قلته صدعت راسي :D

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

افااا طفشتي مني اقصد من سوالفي ..

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


لا بالعكس حبيت صراحتك وياليت تكون موجوده عشان اقدر اثق فيك مع اني مادري اذا ثقتي فيك راح تنبني من جديد

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

منار تكفيين عطيني ثقتك من جديد وربي بكون صريح معك لابعد درجه .. صدقيني خيالي ماراح يقدر يرحمك لو قاطعتيني

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


 اوكي اوكي

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

طيب قبل لاتطلعين ادري انها مقدمه عشان تطلعين .. قولي بيكون بينا لقاء ثاني ولالا؟؟

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :

لووووووول أي ان شاء الله وقريب بعد

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

هيوووووووووووووووو يافرحتي انا

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :


ههههههههههه اوكي خلاص سي يوووو

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

سي يو هااااااات

"سكرت منار المسن حقها وقامت بدون لاتسكر الجهاز .. يالله معقووله انا اكلم هلانسان وهو صحيح كان يتمناني ويتمنى يلتقي فيني.. شلوون اصلا فكر فيني.. بس اخ لعبها صح وطيحني..ماني قادره اصدق.. "
"مناااااار هي وينك"
"لميس كانت داخله وتنادي منار ومنار ماتسمعها "
منار تضحك: هنا شفيييك
لميس: الي ماخذ عقلك يتهنا بو
منار: أي والله يتهنا بووه
لميس فتحت عيونها ونطت على منار
لميس: منااااااااااار هيهييي تعالي
منار تضحك :استهبل شفيك
لميس: أي على بالي بعد المهم قومي بنطلع يلا
منار: وين بعد ياحبك للطلعات
لميس: بروح ادور لي لبس حجاب مابقى شي قبل الاختبارات
منار تضحك: اوكي
"لميس قامت "
منار تناظر لميس"نبهتيني منه يالميس ولاصدقتك .. خلاص فات الفوت الحيين .. يلا بس بقوم البس اطلع اوسع صدري .. ااااه لو اشوفه مثل ذيك المره " ضحكت وقامت
.
.
.
*

----------


## منى قلبي

*بيت بو نايف

وبالتحديد في غرفة نجود
" كانت نجود جالسه بغرفتها ومعها بسمه "
نجود : بسمه انتي اليوم مو طبيعيه ؟؟ فيك شي
بسمه مرتبكه : هاااه ,, لا ابددد مافي شي
نجود تغمز: عليناااااا علينا تراني اعرفك ومو من عادتك تسرحين وتفكرين
بسمه : هههههههههههه خلصتي من نايف وبتبدين الدور معي
نجود : ههههههههههه ياحوبي له نايف
بسمه بفرح : عقبال مانفرح فيه يارب
نجود : آآآآآمين
بسمه تقوم : نجود بروح تحت تجين معي
نجود : روحي وبلحقك
بسمه : اوكي
" وراحت عنها ونجود استغلت الفرصه وشافت الجوال وضحكت وراحت واخذته وطلعت الورقه اللي في شنطتها وكان مكتوب فيها الرقم الي اخذته من جوال غزل ودورت في جوالها على مسج حلو

وارسلته وكانت تنتظر الرد على المسج ومرت الدقايق ولا جاها رد وقالت بتنزل مع بسمه وبعدين بتشوف وش السالفه وكانت بتطلع ويدق جوالها ورجعت تركض للجوال وشافته وابتسمت وترددت ترد والا تسوي ثقل لكنها قررت ترد وتسوي نفسها غلطانه وردت
نجود تغير صوتها : هلاااااااا ريمووووه
..:: يا اختي غلطانه
نجود بتمثيل : اسفه يا اخوي بس انا متاكده ان هذا رقم ريم
..:: والله هذا رقمي
نجود : اوكي يلا اجل مع السلامه وانا راح اتاكد من الرقم
"وسكرت عنه وهي تضحك وشوي وارسلت له مسج "
" مساء الخير اسفه يا اخوي طلعت غلطانه برقمين
وسوري عالازعاج "
ويرد عليها :
" مساء النور .. حصل خير يا اختي والكل يغلط بالرقم"
وردت عليه وهي مبسوطه
" هههههههه عارفه ان الكل يغلط .. بس حسيت بالفشيله "
" لا فشيله ولا شي وسعي صدرك "
" ااااه بس كيف اوسع صدري وكل الهموم على راسي"
" افاااااا سلاااامات يا اختي الدنيا ماتسوى "
" مدري وش اقووولك وماني عارفه ايش اسوي
لكن الله يسهل "
" مقدر اجبرك انك تقولين وخصوصا ان حنا مانعرف بعض "
" تبي الصراحه .. احس اني منحرجه منك لكن ماحسيت بنفسي وانا اراسلك .. الحين ايش راح تقول عني "
" لاتخافين ماراح اقول شي .. تطمني يابنت الناس "
" مشكور لانك عطيتني مجال اني اتكلم "
" شدعوه وترا ماقلتي شي "
" كل هذا وماقلت شي.. ويلا اخوي ما اطول عليك تامر على شي"
" سلامتك والله .. مع السلامه "
" الله يسلمك باي"
.
"من جهة نجود تشققت على الاخر انها قدرت تاخذ شوي معه .."
"لكن من جهة تركي استغرب بنت ومغلطه ولا بعد معطيته وجهه .. استغرب من هذي ال طلعت على الدنيا وتفكر تكلمه او تسمع صوته او تعطيه وجهه .. استغرب بقوه منها وبعدها طنش لانها مغلطه بس "
.
.
.
الساعه 8:44
في بيت بو فيصل

"كانوا اديم وجنى ووصايف وفيصل قاعدين بالصاله ويسولفون وفيصل كان قاعد بعيد عنهم "

جنى: انا برووووح والله مالي شغل
وصايف: مافي بطايق من وين اجيب لك
جنى: وصايف حبيبتي انتي بروح
وصايف: في بنات كثير بيروحون مافي بطاقات
اديم: ورا ماتدخلين بدون بطاقه انتي بنت بالمدرسه
جنى: تهقين اسويها
وصايف: أي أي انا اقولك روحوا قروب وجمعوا البطاقات وعطوها الحارس وماراح يعدهم
جنى تنط: هيووووو ايوا ايوا
اديم: ياخطييير
وصايف تضحك: وش على بالك
اديم: أي وماراح يسوون شي انتي بنت عندهم
جنى تصفق: خلا ص خلاص
اديم: ياحليلك ياوصايف بتتخرجين وبتصيرين بنت جامعه
وصايف: أي والله فكككككككه مابغينا
جنى: حظك والله
وصايف: هالصيف بسوي كل شي في خاطري
جنى: أي والله
اديم: صحيح انا بروح مع سهر نشتري ملابس حجاب
وصايف: انتي بتتحجبين هالسنه؟
اديم: ايه وش رايك عيال عمي بيروحون
وصايف: انا لا مالي دخل توني صغيره
جنى: أي والله مابي اصير لحالي
وصايف:وسهر بتتحجب بعد والله ادبووكم
جنى: هههههههه أي والله
اديم: لاوالله عادي اريح بيني وبينكم
"وصايف وجنى يناظرون بعض"
فيصل يقطعهم: وشو الي اريح
جنى بصوت واطي : ياشين اللقافه
"وصايف سمعتها وضحكت"
اديم: لا نتكلم على الحجاب في الصيف
فيصل:أي بعد هالسنه حجاب عيال عمي بيروحون
وصايف: وش علينا منهم
فيصل فتح عيونه: ان شاء الله مانتي متحجبه
اديم تهدي الوضع : لا بس انا ووصايف وجنى توهم صغار عادي
وصايف: والله انا مايدخلني في عيال عمكم
فيصل يناظر جنى
جنى: قول بعد بتحجبني
"فيصل ضحك عليها"
فيصل: لاجنى اوكي بس وصايف ليش يابابا
وصايف استحت : فيصل حرام عليك توني متخرجه ابي اوسع صدري
فيصل: وتوسعينها بأنك ماتلبسين
وصايف: فيصل عاد لاتصير مرره "وبرطمت "
فيصل: مشاري وش قال
وصايف: ماسألته ولا افكر دام ابوي وامي موافقين ماعلي من الباقي
فيصل: حتى من اخوك الكبير
وصايف نزلت راسها: لابس ..فيصل لاتعقدهاااااا
فيصل ابتسم وعرف دام امه وابوه موافقين مايقدر يقول شي : براحتك
"وصايف طقت البسمه"
جنى: فيصل يوم الاربعا الي راح في سياره لحقتنا من المدرسه وامس شفتها عند باب بيتنا
"وصايف نشف ريقها وفيصل فتح عيونه"
"وصايف حسبي الله عليك ياجنى"
فيصل ووصلت معه : ايشش
جنى خافت من نظرات اخوها : يووه لاتناظرني كذا .. انا ماقلت لك الا لاني شفتها مره ثانيه
فيصل: وليش ماقلتوا لي من البدايه
جنى: مادري فكرنا انو بس لحقنا وخلاص
فيصل: وشو لحقكم وخلاص هاه .. وانتي وصايف ليه ماتكلمتي
وصايف نشف ريقها صح ماعرفت وش ترد
فيصل: ماتتكلمون .. وش شكلها
جنى: سياره سودا اتوقع لكزس ومظلله كتم وبس
فيصل: وش رقمها
جنى:مدري وصايف تعرفينها
وصايف تهز راسها بخوف: لالاماعرفه
فيصل: الحقيير انا اوريكم فيه واذا شفتوه على طول قولوا لي
اديم: فيصل ترى مالهم ذنب هم قالوا لامي اول ماوصلوا
فيصل هد اعصابه شوي: ادري... بس شغله عندي
جنى: ولو حنا غلطانين ولا مسوين شي كان ماقلنا لك
فيصل خزها"”
"جنى ضحكت"
وصايف دزتها: ماتخافين انتي
جنى: الا هو فيصل
"فيصل حس ببراءة اخته وحس باالثقه فيها "
فيصل: طيب عن اذنكم
وصايف: فيصل اسفين مو قصدنا نكدر خاطرك
فيصل ابتسم بعيون تلمع على خواته الي وده ياكلهم : لاحبيبي دونت ووري انا وراي دوام وبروح انام
وصايف: يعني مو زعلان منا
فيصل ابتسم : ابدا
"وصايف ارتاحت وابتسمت ..اول ماراح فيصل"
جنى: ماقلت لك احسن نقول لهم
وصايف: فيصل قلنا يمكن بس مشاري وش يفهمه
جنى: لا ذاك ولا افكر اكلمه
اديم: هههههههههههه يلا انا بعد بروح غرفتي بقعد ع النت "وقامت"
جنى: وشتبين نطلب لك
اديم: من وين
جنى: مدري
اديم ضحكت : سو اذا قررتوا قولوا لي"ومشت"
جنى : اوكي
وصايف: شفيهم ذولا صفطونا
جنى: لاتقولين بتقومين بعد اقعدي
وصايف:لا ماني بقايمه ماعندي شي
جنى: يالمعلونه حظك بتخلصين اخر سنه
وصايف تبتسم بغرور: شكلي من حنتك ماني متخرجه اهجدي بس
جنى: هههههههههههههه طيب ليه ماتدرسين
وصايف: مالك دخل خلصت
جنى: ماشاء الله ماخليتي شي لختك جنى كله مخلصه
وصايف: ههههههههههههه
وصايف: اقول جنو
جنى: هاه
وصايف: متحمسه للسفره
جنى: اي حدي مرررره من زمااان زمااااااان ماسافرنا جمعه
وصايف: اي والله حتى انا
جنى: تدرين وصايف توني اكتشف ان عيال عمي ممماليح
وصايف: ياحليلك
جنى تغمز:معقوله مانتي حاطه بخاطرك واحد
وصايف فتحت عيونها: انا ياحليلك ولا افكر.. بنات عمتي هالسكتات تلقين كل وحده طايحه على واحد
جنى: هههه اي والله
وصايف: وشو اي والله الا اكيييد حتى اديموه معهم
جنى: ههههههههه تهقين اما اديم تحب وبعدين تعالي يالغبيه شلون تحب وهي محجوزه
وصايف: شلون تجي مدري بس وع طبع هالتحجز الي في اهلنا
جنى: اي والله
وصايف: عشان كذا انا مريحه مزاجي
جنى: هههههههههه وانا بعد بسوي مثلك
وصايف: اي خلينا بعاد بكرا تحبين واحد وياخذك غيره 
جنى: ههههههههههههه اما ماتخيل
"وبس كملوا سوالفهم عن عايلتهم وعن الي يصير فيها "
.
.
.
*

----------


## منى قلبي

بنفس الوقت
في الرياض

"كانت لميس ومنار داخلين محل ومازن الي جاي معهم بقسم الرجالي لنفس المكان منار اخذت بلوزه عجبتها ويوم جت بتدفع ماشتغلت الكارد حقها فاظطرت انها تخليها وتروح تسحب كاش وترجع.. راحت منار لحالها وكان المجمع اصلا زحمه ومنار تكره هذي الزحمه وتكره تدخل المحلات الي تكون فيها زحمه لانها تشوف الهوايل فيها ملابس مرميه وماتعرف وشو وكان الصراف عليه زحمه ووقفت طابور وطولت وهي واقفه .. منار كل شوي تمشي خطوه وتتأفف .......... وصل الحين دور الي قبل منار .. منار ماصدقت ان الدور جاها .. ما امدا الرجال الي قبلها خلص وصرف الا حرمه من على الجنب وقفت تبي تصرف قبل منار .. منار ولعت خدودها شبت حرااره راحت لعندها ومستعده تتهاوش على هذي التصرفات الي قايله عند هالناس "
منار تدز الحرمه: اختي لو سمحتي على ماظن ان فيه طابور والناس واقفه تنتظر بأي حق تجين وتدخلين عرض
الحرمه كانت كبيره بس مو مره لفت على منار وعطتها نظره انه شتبين
منار: وخري لو سمحتي
الحرمه جت بتحط البطاقه وتسحبها منها منار .. الحرمه طرطعت من الي سوته منار
الحرمه: هي انتي ماتربيتي ياقليله الادب
الناس الي تنتظر والي على الطرف بدت تلف عليهم منار حمرت خدودها
منار: شوفي مش انتي على اخر الزمن تعلميني الادب زين شوفي تصرفاتك بالبدايه وبعدها احكمي على الادب زين 
"شوي الا واحد يجي يمسك منار من كتفها لفت منار بقوتها وارتاحت على طول يوم شافت مازن "
"مازن سحب منار على جنب وخلى الحرمه تنقلع "
مازن : عسى ماشر 
منار متنرفزه وقاعده تهز رجولها : انت ليه وخرتني
مازن : انتي ماتشوفين العالم شلون تناظركم وانتي قاعده تتهاوشين مع الحرمه وش صاير
منار لفت ناحيه الحرمه : هذي القليله الادب واقفه صار لي ربع ساعه انتظر ابي اصرف وبكل وقاحه تجي وتوقف قبلي وتصرف لاهي صافه طابور ولاشي بس من الله والطريق 
مازن : طيب هدي
منار: انت ممكن اعرف ليه بعدتني انا قاعده انتظر ابي اشتري بلوزه اففف .. ولاتدري رجعني البيت خلاص انا مابي اتسوق بسوقكم المقرف " وراحت بتنادي لميس "
"مازن ماعرف وش يسوي غير انه يلحقها "
"منار راحت لعند لميس وقالت لها ترجع البلوزه وتمشي لانها ماتبي تقعد دقيقه بهالمجمع لميس استغربت بس مازن اشر لها بأنه يلا خل نمشي ولميس مشت وهي ساكته .. راحوا وركبوا السياره ومنار حدها معصبه "
"مازن بعد فتره "
مازن : منار هدي مايسوى عليك
منار: ناس مقرفه وقليله ذوق مثل هنا ماشفت .. لاعندهم ذوق بصراف ولابحمامات ولابشي.. الاجانب صاروا احسن منا بكل شي .. تبي حمام ضروري بوقت زحمه وتكون واقف تنتظر تجي اي وحده على الماشي وتدخل قبلك صدق ناس ماتعرف ذوق
"مازن ولميس قاعدين يسمعون لميس ودها تضحك لانها تعودت على الوضع هذا بس مازن سكت يبيها تطلع الي بقلبها ومايبي يعصبها "
لميس تبتسم: منار ماتسوى عليك الدنيا على اسباب
"منار تأففت وسكتت.. مازن ماتوقعها عصبيه لهذي الدرجه وماتوقع اي شي يعصبها .. وبخاطره" اذا على صراف وحمام تعصب شلون لو على شي كبير حريقه عفانا الله بس ياربي وش حلاتها وهي معصبه "
"اول ماوصلوا البيت طلعت منار فوق وغيرت ملابسها وحطت راسها لانها بدت تصدع من السوق"
.
.
.
" الااا فيـــــــك شي "
........: والله مافيني شي
...........: غزل تراني بس طلعت اجيب المفتاح ورجعت وشفت حالك مقلوب
غزل: سهر وش تقصدين
سهر: اقصد ياحلوه منصور تحرش فيك صار شي بينكم
غزل اخترعت: لالا وش بيصير مثلا
سهر تنرفزت: وانا شدراني قاعده اسألك لاني لاحظتك من رجعت وشفت حالك مقلوب
غزل: يتهيألك بس مافيني شي ومنصور اصلا يخسي يكلمني اصلا صار بس ييشوفني يصد احسن لي وله
سهر: اهاا ريحتني قلت والله لو قاط عليك كلمه لا اهاوشه
غزل نطت من على السرير: اي اي تكفين هاوشيه
سهر ضحكت : يلا مناك اهاوش اخوي على الفاضي والمليان
غزل: هذا اخوك غريب
سهر تبتسم وترفع حاجب: ليه؟
غزل: مادري شلون تصرفاته ماتحسينه واحد عاقل
سهر: والله انه اخووي يجنن محد مثله
غزل: اي هين محد ممشي سوق اخوانه غيرك
سهر: ههههههههه فديتهم والله.. اقول ماتبين واحد فيهم اضبطك معه
غزل: وه وه عفانا الله لا لو سمحتي
سهر: هههههههههههه حتندمين
غزل تقلدها : حتندمين .. اي طيب
سهر: هي هي غلطتي اشوفك
غزل: هههههههه ادري ادري بس يلا اقلبي خشتك رصيدي بيخلص
سهر: احم احم متى بتخلينه مفتوح
غزل: ياحظي الى ربي ييفرجها
سهر: هههههههه اوكي يلا باي
غزل: باي
.
.
.
الساعه 9:30

"كان بدر مع منصور ومشاري والشباب في المقهى في احدى المجمعات .. بدر والشباب كانوا ملاحظين سكوت منصور ماتعودوا منصور يكون عاقل او ساكت "
مشاري: لأ لأ ابد ماتعودنا هالوجه هذا عليك يامنصور
"منصور ابتسم مع انه ماله خلق مشاري بالذات مع ان مشاري ماله ذنب "
بدر: وانا اشهد وش دعوى ياشيخ بيعنا بالسوق واشتر رضاك
منصور: وش دعوى
خالد"واحد من الشباب " : منصور وش فيك صراحه
منصور: لا بس ماكان لي مزاج اطلع كنت مصدع
الشباب : اكيييد
منصور ضحك : اكييدين
"وبعد فتره رجع منصور ساكت "
بدر بما انه قريب منه والشباب لاهين بشي ثاني يامغازل ياترسل استغل الفرصه
بدر: منصور علمني وش فيك
منصور القى نظره على وجوه الشباب وهمس له : سويت شي ماكان المفروض اسويه
بدر: افا
منصور: متحسف على قد شعر راسي.. شلون سويته مدري
بدر: طيب قولي فضفض
منصور: بس هذا ماقدر والله
بدر: الحين انا كاتم اسرارك ماتقدر تقولي هذا الشي الوحيد الي حسيتك متضايق منه
منصور: صدقني ماقدر يابدر لاتحرجني
بدر سند راسه: المهم انا موجود وقت ماتحب تقولي تراي موجود
"منصور قعد يفكر يقول له ولالا.. بس لا ماحب يقول عشان لاتبدا الحساسيه بين العوايل واظطر انه يكتم "
سامي: اجل هالسنه ياخالد على لندن
خالد: اي ان شاء الله
مشاري: اووه شلون راحت علي انت كل سنه بلندن .. اجل لا تمام تمام
خالد: بتخاوينا
بدر: العايله الكريمه بتخاويك
"ضحكوا الشباب"
سامي: افا ياخونه والله لاالحقكم
مشاري: حيااك والله
سامي: والله لاحقكم لاحقكم وش يقعدني هنا
بدر: حنا ماسكينك شي
سامي يضحك: ههههههههههههه لا بس تحمست اجي معكم
مشاري: ههههههههه يازين حماسك انت ماعتقد في حد يتحمس قدك
سامي يضحك لانه يعرف نفسه
ومنصور مكتفي باأبتسامات المجامله
بدر يهمس له: ترى فكك تعب من المجامله
منصور تنهد ولف عليه وعطاه نظره بعدها قال: يلا شباب عن اذنكم.. مشاري خل بدر وسامي يوصلونك
"الشباب ناظروا فيه الولد مقلوب عليهم ماتعودوا انه يسري اول واحد بالعاده يوصل كل واحد لبيته.. واول ماشاف نظراتهم عرف انهم راح يبدون اسئله عشان كذا مشى وخلهم بحيرتهم"
بدر في داخله" وش فيك يامنصور وش الي قالبك .. وش مسوي جديد خلاك تندم هالقد "
.
.
.
في بيت بو ياسر

"كانت عبير قاعده مع امها وياسر ودنو الي كانت نايمه ع الكنبه يسولفون وعبير طفشانه حدها "
ياسر: الا يمه شخبار وليد مع الدراسه
ام ياسر: والله هذا هو قاعد حابس نفسه يدرس
عبير بأستهزاء: وش الفايده من حبس نفسه على اخر يومين لو يبي نسبه كان شد على حيله من البدايه
ياسر: عبير وش هالكلام هذا بدال ماتقعدين معه تشوفين يبي شي محتاج شي قاعده تستهزئين به ..خلوه يمسك الكتاب هاليومين يمكن هاليومين تجيب نتيجه معه"ويلف على امه " يمه لاتزيدونها عليه اكيد نفسيته زفت بسبب الاختبارات الي قربت وشي طبيعي بيكون خايف.. هذا حنا كنا شادين حيلنا وخايفين من اختبارات الثانويه العامه .. كل شوي طلو عليه شوفوه يبي شي 
ام ياسر: الله يوفقه
"عبير سكتت"
ياسر: هو هالسنه من معه ثانويه عامه من الاهل
عبير: وصايف
ياسر عقد حواجبه: بنت عمي عبدالعزيز
"عبير هزت راسها"
ياسر: وعسى شاده حيلها
عبير تضحك : ساحبه مثل وليد
ياسر: شي طبيعي من عيال هالجيل .. مانقول غير الله يوفقهم
عبير تتدلع: يمه ليش ماراح نروح مع عيال عمي سلمان بدري
ياسر: هم رايحين من اول مايعطلون ..حنا مانقدر عشان وليد هالسنه ثانويه لازم ننتظر نتيجته وعنده اختبار قدرات... السفر لاحقين عليه بنقعد لاخر العطله بس اروح من البدايه واضيع مستقبل اخوي بالروحات والجيات
عبير: طيب مانصير نسبقكم وانتم تجون بعدين
ياسر: وظنك وليد بيرضى او بيهدا له بال الحين هو يبي يطير مع طلال والي مجننه ان طلال بيروح قبله
عبير: اففففف زهق والله انا مليت بخلي عمي سلمان يحجز لي معهم
ياسر: انتي ماتسمعين الكلام
"عبير برطمت وسكتت"
ام ياسر: عبير كفايه ارحمي نفسك من كثر الزن
"ياسر يناظرها وراحمها هي ملانه ماعندها شي تسويه غير اكل وشرب ونوم بس لازم تتحمل عشان اخوها"
عبير: عن اذنكم "وجت بتقوم "
ياسر بحنان : بابا زعلتي
عبير رق قلبها وبسرعه قالت :لالا انا مواعده سهر اني ادخل النت هالوقت واخاف تزعل علي "ومشت عنهم "
ام ياسر: سهر هذي ولاتفارقها
ياسر ابتسم ابتسامه خفيفه من الخارج وكبيره من داخله : الله يخليهم لبعض
ام ياسر ابتسمت : يمه ياسر متى بتخليني اشوف عيالك
ياسر فهم على امه وعلى طول لف جهتها وحس امه كنها الي بالمسلسلات ماكان يعرف ان كل الامهات ماعندهم غير سالفه وحده : يمه الله يهديك لسا بدري
ام ياسر: وشو لسا بدري انت راح تصك الثلاثين ودور لك وحده تقبل بواحد عجوز اسألني وانا امك
ياسر يبتسم ويلعب ببياله الشاي : يمه وين عجوز وانا توني مادخلت 27
ام ياسر: يعني ماتبي تفرح امك
ياسر: ليه انتي حاطه عينك على وحده ومستعجله عليها
ام ياسر: يبه انت بس فرحني وقول انك تبي تعرس وأشر وكل البنات تحت يدك
ياسر يضحك: ياحبك للمبالغه كلهم مره وحده
ام ياسر تضحك : جد يايمه ياسعد عينها الي بتضويك
ياسر:طيب يايمه خليني افكر واول ما ابي اعرس بجي اقولك صدقيني
ام ياسر : الله يهديك يايمه انا بطلع دانه غرفتها
"ياسر ماسمعها اصلا وش قالت .. واصلا من قالت عبير انها بتكلم سهر وامه جابت له طاريها حس كنهم قاعدين يذكرونه انه سهر موجوده وماهي محيره لحد من الاهل وسهر شافها بعينه وماينكر انه انعجب فيها .. بس حس انه فقدها ..انشغل حتى ماصار يفكر فيها .."
ياسر فخاطره " لاماني متسرع على سهر.. ابي وحده تاخذ كل كياني حتى على الشغل تلهيني..مابي افكر الا فيها .. انا مانكر اني فكرت فيها اول ماشفتها بس بعدين اختفت من حياتي .. لا ماني مستعجل على الزواج بنتظر يمكن سهر تطلع بحياتي من جديد ..وش عاجلني ... بس يالله هالبنت وشلون عجيبه المفروض اسمها سحر مو سهر ..هي سحرتني بس ياليتها مسهرتني ليتهاااا"
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

في بيت بو محمد
وفي قسم محمد بالتحديد

"كان محمد قاعد يشوف التلفزيون ونجوى تغير حق سلمان عشانه نايم بملابسه .. بعد ماوصلت نجوى وقعدت جنبه "
نجوى: حموودي
محمد لف عليها : عنونه"وقصر على صوت التلفزيون "
نجوى: انت عارف انه السفر مابقى عليه شي 
محمد هز راسه : طيب
نجوى: وانا ماني عارفه وش اللبس
محمد: شلون مو عارفه وش تلبسين مثل لبس كل سنه
نجوى: بس هالمره غير كل العيال رايحين معنا
محمد ابتسم: والمطلوب
نجوى: ابي اروح الكويت
محمد: الكويت وش تسوين
نجوى: عندهم ملابس رهيبه للحجاب
محمد يفكر
نجوى: محمد تكفى والله هنا مافي
محمد: وسهر ماشترت ولامو ناويه تتحجب هالسنه
نجوى: الا اخذت اشياء بس سهر لبسها غير سهر البنت وانا الحين يعتبروني حرمه بروح البس مثلها
محمد: اهاا .. خلاص انا راح احاول اوديك على الاسبوع الجاي هذا الاسبوع ماقدر
نجوى تبتسم : ياحوووبيلك والله"وجت بتقوم"
محمد: على وين
نجوى: بروح اغير ملابسي انا بعد
محمد : اها اوكي
"وراحت نجوى .. وهو سرح باللوحه الي اخذها من بسمه وماحب يجيبها البيت فعلقها بمكتبه .. "
محمد في خاطره" غريبه البنت رسمها خطير وعندها موهبه ليه ماتفتح لها معرض.. بينهبلون العالم على رسوماتها .. بس اللوحه الي اخذتها شي غير الوحات الباقي الي شفتها فيها شي عجيب جذاب مادري مادري بس كويس اني خذتها ولا كان مارتحت "
"ضحك على نفسه بعدها قام ونام"
.
.
.
اليوم هو يوم تخرج وصــايف


"وصايف عزمت اعز الناس والقريبه منهم ماقدرت تعزم الكل لان مافي بطاقات كثيره اعتذرت من بسمه ونجود لانهم الوحيدين الي ماحظروا وهم تعذروا من البدايه عشان اختهم نجلا .. بس كانوا مجهزين لها حفله بعد حفلة تخرج المدرسه
كانوا كل البنات متحمسين ليوم تخرج وصايف ومبسوطين عشانها .. جهزوا لها سبرايز بعد ماترجع من المدرسه في مطعم ..
وصايف واصحابها جهزوا كلمه يلقونها بالمدرسه من عندهم ..
الي حظروا من اهلها امها واديم وغزل وعبير وسهر .. وجنى طبعا سوت حركتها ودخلت .. جنى كانت اكثر وحده متحمسه .. جهزت كل شي بدون ما وصايف تعرف .. راحت مكان وسوا اسم وصايف بلانجليزي على ورق فلين وعلقت كل حرف على خيط البلالين الي كانوا متعلين من ما كان ملفت .. غير اناه اشترت حروف اصحاب وصايف كلهم ووزعتهم وعلى البنات يشيلونها ..وكانت جايبه صفاره تحمس وصايف فيها واصحابها ..
جنى والاغراض بيدها: اديم شيلي معي انهلكت
اديم تاخذ منها شوي من قشها : عطيني انا مادري وش بتسوين هناك
جنى: عشان وصايف تنبسط
اديم تبتسم : طيب يلا
جنى: فيصل جا
اديم : ايه
جنى تصرخ : اديموووه
اديم اخترعت : يمه خوفتيني شتبين
جنى: كلمي كلمي على البنات لايسبقونا بنمر عليهم لايدخلون قبلي واقعد انا بدون بطاقه
اديم تضحك تتخيل انه جنى بعد هالحماس ماتدخل : لاتخافين وصايف قالت لهم 
فيصل دخل عليهم : تأخرت
اديم تبتسم : لا
جنى: يلا يلا تعال شيل معي الاغراض هذي وانا بجيب شنطتي
"جنى حطت الاغراض وطلعت تجيب شنطتها وفيصل يناظرها "
اديم ضحكت : معليش تحملها
فيصل: هههههههه انتبهوا لاتفشلنا ذا المرجوجه
اديم: المدرسه متعوده عليها يلا قبل لاتصدع راسنا
فيصل: وين امي
اديم: الحين بتنزل
فيصل: حلوو يلا
"اخذ البلالين والاشياء وركبوها بالجمس حقهم وانتظر الى ماتوصل جنى وامه وبس وصلوا حرك فيهم لبيت عمه سلمان لانه قريب منهم وطلعت منه غزل وسهر الي كانوا متجهزين مع بعض .. وكانت كل وحده متكشخه ع الاخر"
جنى فتحت الشباك : يلا بسسسرعه يابردكم
سهر وغزل مستحيات من فيصل وهذي قاعده تصرخ
غزل: يبي للسانها قص
ام فيصل: تبينهم يركضون
جنى: اي مابي يفوتنا شي يوه والحين باقي عبير"وتلف عليهم "يلالالا
"ركبوا غزل وسهر وسلموا واستلمتهم جنى بالي راح يسونه وفيصل قاط اذنه معهم ينبسط على سوالف جنى ,.. اول ماقربوا عند بيت يو ياسر سهر دقت على عبير تطلع لاتحرجها جنى قدام فيصل .. وبالفعل اول ماوصلوا صيح فيصل وطلعت عبير على طول"
جنى: كويس بعد ماتأخرت
سهر: اش بسس
"فيصل وقف السياره مقابله الباب عشان غصب يشوفها وهي تطلع .. وكان مسوي نفسه منزل راسه..وهو اصلا يناظرها واكلها بنظراته ابتسم اول ماشافها متلمثه مو مغطيه .. وش دعوى يابنت العم يوم ويوم ..اديم الي كانت ورا فيصل فتحت لها الباب وخلتها تركب .. عبير ماكنت تبي تقعد وراه بس عشان اديم زحمت وكذا ركبت وسلمت .. فيصل تشقق صلح المرايه وحرك .. وبعد ماستقروا على الهاي واي رفع عيونه الا يشوف بوجهه جنى تضحك .. رقع قلبه لايكون كانت تشوفه من المرايه .. ياربي خاف تنشب له جنى او انها اكتشفت شي ..الله يخسك ياجنى وش مجيبك وراي .. قام وصلح المرايه بحيث انه جنى ماتشوفه وين يناظره ويشوف عبير الي من ركبت ماسمع حسها ,, جنى ركدت بعد ماعادت الشريط على عبير.. وفيصل وده يذبحها اكيد صدعت براس البنت وهي توها راكبه "
جنى توسطت المقعد : عطوني البطاقات يلا
سهر: لاوالله عشان تدخلين اول وحده واذا مسكونا حنا ننكفش
جنى تضحك : ههههه لالا كلنا بندخل سوا وانا اخر وحده بعطيه البطاقات
سهر: لاعيوني عطيني انا وانا الي امسكهم
جنى كان قلبها يدق تخاف يرجعونها
سهر تكلم فيصل : فيصل عاد بس تنزلنا انتظر تعرف يمكن ترجع جنى ولا شي
جنى: الله لايقوله
سهر: حنا بس نقول انه يوقف اذا صار شي لاسمح الله .. اقول ترى مايدخلون جوالات الي فيها كاميرا ليكون وحده جابت
عبير شهقت
سهر لفت عليها : جبتي
عبيربصوت واطي: نسيت ابدل اجهزه
جنى: يوووه خلي جوالك بالسياره خليه لاتفضحينا
ام فيصل: يبه فيصل خل جوالها عندك وانت اذا جيت تاخذنا عطها اياه
"عبير قعد قلبها يدق شلون نست تغير اجهزه وشلون بتعطي فيصل جوالها"
فيصل بأبتسامه جانبيه: اي عادي مافي خلاف
جنى: عطيه الحين لاتنسينه عندك
عبير تكلم فيصل وهو يرتجف : طيب.. بس انا ماني قافلته عشان بدر راح يدق علي واذا دق ياليت تخليه يكلمني على جوال خالتي
فيصل تشقق اول ماسمعها تكلمه : اي ان شاء الله
سهر لمحت وهو يضحك وفي خاطرها"ياربي لايقيين الله يكتبها من نصيبه ياااااااااااارب "
"وبعد ماوصلوا سهر مسكت البطاقات وخلت البنات قدامها وهي اخر وحده عطت الحارس البطاقات ودخلت بثقه وهو الحارس ولاجاب خبر على طول اول ماعطوه البطاقات رماها بالزباله .. جنى استانست اول مادخلت وعلى طول راحت بعد مافتشوها للمسرح وحجزت اماكن للعايله والبنات ضبطوا اشكالهم ودخلوا المسرح واشرت لهم جنى وقعدوا ..."
"بدا الحفل وبدت الاستعراضات المجهزه ووجنى والبنات كانوا متحمسين مع المتخرجات كلهم .. وصايف تششقت اول ماشافتهم وشافت وش مسوين .. كل خوفها الي في البدايه تشتت اول ماشافتهم وصارت ترقص بكل ثقه ووناسه .."
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

في الرياض 

من جهه ثانيه كانت منار جالسه عالتلفزيون في الصاله الفوقانيه وتفر بالقنوات وشوي يقطع عليها صوت رجولي 
..:: خلييييييييييييها تكفين 
منار بخوووووف : يممممممممممممه مسااعد من وين طلعت انت ؟؟
مساعد : وشو شايفه وحش
منار : لا مو قصدي وحش بس خفت منك
مساعد : في ايش كنتي سرحانه اجل عشان تخافين 
منار : هههههههههههههه صاير مزوحي الاخ
مساعد : منار اعقلي عني ... وبعدين وين المفعوصه عنك
منار وهي لافه عنه : همممممم 
مساعد : وينها 
منار : ياربي منك صاير مزعج وش تبي
مساعد : وانتي طويلة لسان بعد
منار تسوي انها زعلانه : شكرا يجي منك اكثر
مساعد بخوف : منار زعلتي 
منار لفت عنه : مو شغلك 
مساعد : يووووه منار ترا كنت امزح 
منار : قلت لك مازعلت ماتفهم
مساعد : ايه هين يلا عاد كيف تبين ارضيك 
منار وهي قايمه : طيب انا بروح تبي شي 
ومساعد يوقفها : منار عاد انتي تدرين عن غلاتك وانا اسف مو قصدي
بعصبيه ..:: وين امي؟؟
منار لفت عليه : مــــــــــازن
مساعد : هلااا مازن 
مازن يناظرهم : هلا فيك 
مساعد وهو رايح لغرفته : عن اذنكم
مازن بنظره : اذنك معك 
" ومازن بينه وبين نفسه معقوله يكون بينهم شي وانا مو حاس وحركة مساعد اثبتت لي والا لو انه مو خايف مني ما كان راح... وجلس يردد الجمله اللي سمعها .. منار عاد انتي تدرين عن غلاتك وانا اسف مو قصدي.. لاااااااااااااا الا انت يامساعد ما اتوقع منك هالحركات انت تحب ومين منار طيب وانا .. وشكل منار تحبه بعد اذا خذت منه وانا خربت عليهم الجووو آآآآآآآآآآآآآه يعني كذا من ورانا يامساعد لا ومسوي نفسه شريف مكه الأخ اااخ يالقهر "
"مساعد من جهة ثانيه دخل وهو منقهر.. اوووه لهذي الدرجه دمي ثقيل .. وهذا انا بسوي نفسي خفيف عليها وامون طلعت اثقل انسان شافته بحياتها .. وتندم انه فكر يمزح او يمون عليها بزياده.. شكل الناس تعودت علي بهذي الشخصيه اذا بنت خالي ماتقبلت مزحي من بيتقبله .. خلني اترك هالمزح بعيد لاني مو منه ولامن ربعه "
.
.
.
وبنفس الوقت في الخبر

" كان وده يطير من الوناسه بعد مارجع وكان ماسك جوالها بكل قوته اللي يشوفه يقول انه خايف احد ياخذه منه وعلى طول راح لغرفته وفتح الكمبيوتر وجلس يصمم لها خلفيه وكل شوي يمسح ويقول لالالا ابي شي احلى يليق فيها ... وفي الاخير استقر على صوره وكتب اللي في باله عليها وعلى طوووول دق على مساعد يبلغه باخر التطورات "
فيصل : مساااااااااااااااااااااعد الحق الحق 
مساعد وهو عارف فيصل وسوالفه : خيررررر
فيصل : لو اقولك ما تصدق
مساعد : ليه وش عندك اليوم
فيصل وهو طاير من الفرحه : عندي جوالها 
مساعد : امااااا عاد شلووون
فيصل : هي عطتني اياه اليوم
مساعد مو مصدق : اذا بتكذب كذبه اختر كذبه اقدر اصدقها مو جوالها وماجوالها وهي عطتك
فيصل : والله والله عطتني جوالها 
مساعد : وليه طيب 
فيصل : مو شغلك بس قولي ايش اسوووي فيه
مساعد : هي ليه عطتك اياه تبيك تركب لها ثيمات ونغمات والا ايش؟
فيصل : لالا عطتني امسكه لها 
مساعد : طيب 
فيصل وبدا يعصب : وشووو طيب اقولك وش اسوي تقولي طيب
مساعد : فيصل وش هالمراهقه اللي عندك انت 
فيصل: ايه مراهق بس وش اسوي 
مساعد : مدري عنك لاتسوي فيه شي ولا تفتحه
فيصل : طيب انا الحين حطيت لها خلفيه انا مصممه وكاتب لها كلام
مساعد وهو مستغرب : وش سويت 
فيصل: طيب الحين ابي اسوي شي ثاني بعد
مساعد : مثل ايش يعني
فيصل: باخذ رقمها
مساعد عصب : فيصل عاد حرام عليك من جد لو تسويها لاتكلمني بعدها
فيصل : ههههههههههه امزح امزح تخيل اخذ رقمها 
مساعد : ما استغرب لانك توك تحس بالمراهقه 
فيصل : يوووووووووووووه يلا يلا جت في بالي فكره 
مساعد : وشوووو 
فيصل وهو مستعجل : يلا يلا بعدين بعدين مع السلامه 
" وسكر عنه .. وهووو مررره مبسووط من اللي راح يسويه "
.
.
.
في بيت بو فواز

كان طلال قاعد مع ابوه ويبي يفاتحه بموضوع بس خايف منه .. وبنفس الوقت الابو مستغرب من حال طلال كاثره قعدته بالبيت
بو فواز: يبه طلال
طلال: سم يبه
بو فواز: سم الله عدوك .. شفيك يابوي احس فيك شي
طلال: افأ وشو ملاحظ هذاني وش زيني
بو فواز: ماتطلع مثل اول صاير هادي يعني مو طلال الي اعرفه
طلال يضحك: لا يبه مافيني شي بس خبرك الي اطلع معه عنده اختبارات وماودي ازعجه وانا ماحب اطلع الا معه 
بو فواز: اوه اوه والله وكبر ولييد
طلال بتوتر : يبه
بو فواز يناظر في عيون ولده : سم يبه
طلال منزل راسه : انت عارف ان وليد هالسنه بيتخرج
بو فواز يبتسم وعرف المطلوب: ايوا
طلال: وتعرف انه وليد يموت بالسيارات حقتي
بو فواز زادت ابتسامته : توني اعرف
طلال رفع راسه لعيون ابوه : أي يبه هو يحب وينجن على السيارات وبصراحه انا ودي اشتري له سياره "وانفعل " يبه يبه ادري انها قويه اهديه سياره بس يبه والله بكون لك مديون طول عمري لو تحقق لي هذا الطلب
بو فواز: افا يايبه وتهقى اني برفض افرح لفرحة وليد
طلال تشقق: يعني يبه عادي اشتري له هديه
بو فواز: وعلى ذوقك وبأي سعر
طلال قام وباس راسه : ياعسسسسسسسساي ماخلا منك "ويصفق "واخيرا يبه ماتتصور اني وش كثر احبك
بو فواز يبتسم : عسى الله يخليكم لبعض بس مازاد حبي الا الحين
طلال: وربي اني من يومي احبك
بو فواز يخزه بمزح: غصب عنك
طلال ضحك فكر ابوه واحد من الشباب 
طلال: محششوم يبه بس انا يبه ماتتصور والله وشلون انا مبسوط اني بهدي لوليد هالهديه وماني متخيل وش قد بتكون فرحته
بو فواز: بس هو ياخذ دروس قياده
طلال: أي يايبه واخوه قال بيعطيه بعد السفر وانا ابي اعطيه من بدري 
بو فواز ابتسم وانبسط على قوة العلاقه الي بينهم
طلال: يبه عن اذنك
بو فواز: وين .. توني اقول انك صاير عاقل ولاتطلع من البيت
طلال: يبه بروح انقي السياره
بو فواز : وماودك تاخذني معك اختار
طلال فتح عيونه: بس وقت نومك بيقرب
بو فواز: ماعليك مني بروح معك
طلال: صدق يبه
بو فواز: أيه
طلال تشقق: حيااااك 
"بو فواز راح مع ولده يختار لوليد سياره على ذوقهم عشان يقدمونها في يوم تخرجه الي راح يكون الاسبوع الجاي "
.
.
.

----------


## منى قلبي

في لندن 

وبعيد عن هالاجواء كان المطر مسيطر على المكان وكان طالع و لابس بنطلون جينز وقميص ابيض و جكيت اسود وحاط سكارف على كتوفه ابيض ومخطط بااسود وماسك المظله وكان يمشي وهو عاقد حواجبه ومو مهتم للي قدامه وكان يمشي ومو عارف وين يروح وبعدها تذكر ان شيماء في صالة البلياردو وقرر انه يروح عندها .. وطول الطريق وهو باله مشغووول .. وشوي وصل للصاله وجلس يدور بعيونه عليها لكن ماشافها ودق عليها وماترد وبعدها راح جلس بالكوفي شوب اللي بالصاله وراح جلس وهو يتنهد وطلب له عصير رمان وسرح بفكره وتذكر حلمه اللي اليوم اللي ما فارق باله .. كان حلمان انه في بنت كانت مع ابوها في سيااره وكانت تمشي مشوووااااار مرررررررره طوووويل وبعدها نزل ابوها من السياره وركب سلطان مكان ابوها وكمل معها هو المشوار الطويل كان يبي يعرف من البنت حس انه يعرفها لكن ملامحها ماكانت واضحه وانزعج هو من هالحلم وباله مشغووول فيه .. وكان يبي يعرف سالفة هالاحلام اللي يشوفها بين كل فتره وفتره وسر هالبنت اللي كانت في هاللحلم اللي عطته في يده حروف متناثره حاول يعرف ايش هذي الحروف لكنه ماقدر وهالشي هو اللي ضايقه اكثر حروف وبنت ايش هالسالفه وايش هالحلم تعب من كثر التفكير ومن كثر الاحلام كان متضايق حده ... حس انه الغربه جننته هي جت على الاحلام ولا على المسجات ... وشوي دق جواله ويشوف المتصل ورد عليها
سلطان : هلااا شيووم 
شيماء : هلا حبيبي كيفك
سلطان : تمام غلاتي انتي شلونك 
شيماء : والله بخير 
سلطان : انتي وينك جيت لك بصالة البلياردو وماشفتك 
شيماء: انت وينك انا موجوده فيه 
سلطان : انا بالكوفي شوب 
شيماء : ثواني وانا عندك يلا حبييبي
سلطان : اوكي قلبي باي
" وشوي وصلت عنده "
شيماء : اوووه اوووه وش هالكشخه ياحلو 
سلطان بثقه : من يومي كشخه وحلو 
شيماء : ياحبني لريحة عطرك 
سلطان : مايغلى عليك
شيماء: خلاص بكرا تجيبه لي 
سلطان اكتفى انه يبتسم 
شيماء : حبي مو ناوي تقوم نلعب شوي 
سلطان : بعد ما اخلص من العصير نقوم نلعب اوكي 
شيماء : اووكي بروح اطلب لي موكا 
سلطان : لحظه انتي مع مين هنا ؟
شيماء: مع اليكس وسماح
سلطان : اهاااااااا اوكي انتظرك 
.
.
.

*اليوم هو يوم مشهود في حياتي ..

لن أنساه ماحييت ..

أتعلمون لماذا ..؟؟

لأنه اليوم الأخير الذي استمع فيه إلى شرح معلماتي الغاليات ..

واليوم الأخير الذي أرفع فيه يدي للمشاركة ..

واليوم الأخير الذي أحمل فيه الحقيبة المدرسية ..

مشاعر متضاربه ..!!!

ترجمتها الدموع ..!!!

لاأعلم هل هي فرح بتخرجي وإكمالي المسيرة العلمية بعد كل هذا التعب ..؟؟

أم حزن لفراق مدرستي التي أحببت ومعلماتي اللواتي أحمل لهن خليطاً رائعاً من المشاعر ..؟؟

أم ..

رفيقات دربي وحبيبات قلبي اللاتي أعجز والله عن صياغة مشاعري لهن ..؟؟

تتبعثر مشاعري .. وأعجز عن وصف هذا اليوم ..

بالرغم من بساطة الحفل .. إلا أن مشاعرنا كانت كافية لإظهاره بأجمل حلة ..

اختلطت دموع الطالبات بالمعلمات ..

وتبادلنا فيه التذكارات الكثيرة .. التي حتى بدونها ستبقى ذكرى هذا اليوم محفورة في الذاكرة ..

سأفتقد ذلك الجو كثيرا ..

سأفقد جو المدرسة .. والمعلمات .. والأوامر الصارمة .. والزي المدرسي المميز .. والمشاغبة في الفصول ....و .......و......

سأفتقد كل شي .. جميلا كان أم سيئا بالنسبة لنا ..

كل ذلك سيصبح مجرد ذكرى .. وأجمل ذكرى ..

أتصدقون ..!!

حتى معلماتي اللاتي كانت حصصهن بالنسبة لي ثقيلة ومملة ..

اليوم أشعر أنها أخف من النسمة الندية .. !! ولاأريد لها أن تنقضي ..!!

لعلمي التام أنها المرة الأخيرة التي أجلس فيها على ذلك الكرسي مسمتعة إليهن ..

لم يعد لحروفي معنى أمام المعاني العظيمة التي تعلمتها اليوم ..

ففي الدنيا تلاقينا ... وفي الأخرى لنا الأمل .... بجنات وروضات بها الأنهار والحلل ))*

*هذي الكلمه الي اهدتها وصايف لطالبات والمدرسات في يوم التخرج ..

بعد مانزلت وصايف

سهر : ياحبي لك ياوصايف صايره قمر تهبلييييين 
وصايف : من ذوقك سهوره 
جنى : عقبال مانفرح بزواجك 
عبير : ههههههههه جنى مستعجله على زواجها اعترفي ليه 
جنى : ههههههه تستهبلين يعني عشان اتزوج بعدها 
اديم : بنااااااااااااات بسرعه عاد ترا فيصل ينتظر 
جنى : وين امي طيب 
عبير : شوفيها هناك معها وحده تعرفها
غزل : وصايف تدرين انك اليوم من جد مررررره خطيره نزلت دموعي يوم شفتك 
عبير: عن الكذب اقول 
غزل : والله اتكلم جد انا 
عبير: ايه هين صدقناك 
جنى : تدرون بنات اول مره احس اني احب وصايف
" وتقوم وصايف وتضربها على كتفها "
جنى : هههههههههه ياحوبي لك 
" وشوي وتحضنها بقووووووووووووه وعيونها تدمع كانت مره فرحانه لاختها "
اديم : هههههههه خلو عنكم الفلم الهندي فيصل حرق جوووالي وبسوم ونجود ينتظرونا بالمطعم
وصايف: طيب اطلعوا وانابروح اسلم على امهات صديقاتي


" وطلعوا البنات كلهم وركبوا السياره "
فيصل: حي الله الخريجه نورتي السياره ياقمر 
وصايف: احم احم
فيصل: مبروووووووووك يا احلى وصوفه بالعالم 
وصايف : الله يبارك فيك يا اخوي 
جنى : فيصل تراني موجوده 
فيصل : ويعني 
جنى : ولاشي بس حبيت اذكرك بوجودي
فيصل : جنووو امري يالغلا 
" عبير بينها وبين نفسها .. شكله حنون على خواته وابتسمت ومحد انتبه لها غير سهر "
جنى : ابيك بسالفه خطيره بعدين
فيصل: الله يستر منك وش عندك
جنى : فيصل تراني شفت اليوم بنات على كيف كيفك وقلت لامي نخطب لك منهم
" عبير حست ان هالشي مررررررره عصبها وعقدت حواجبها واللي لاحظها هالمره فيصل مو سهر وحب يعرف شعورها ناحيته "
فيصل : عاد عساهم مزااين لاني ابيها مزيوونه 
جنى : انت قول اوكي ولك علي اختار لك وحده مو بس مزيونه اختار لك بنت تقول للقمر قوم واجلس مكانك
فيصل: ايه تكفين عجلي لاني ابي اتزوج خلاص شوفي لي على ذوقك من اللي شفتيهم اليوم 
" وعبير من سمعت هالكلام لفت وجهها ناحية الشباك وهي مره معصبه وتضغط بقوووووه الاوراق والهدايه اللي كانت بيدها وفيصل كان يراقب حركاتها وشوي ويطيح من يدها الكوب اللي مكتوب عليه اسم وصايف والكل لف عليها "
عبير: سوري وصايف ماكنت اقصد
وصايف : لاعادي حصل خير اهم شي انه سليم وماصار شي
" وفيصل مررررررررره انبسط وحس انها تحبه "
فيصل وهو وده يضحك : ايوه جنى نرجع لسوالفنا 
جنى : ها خلاص ادور لك والا لا 
فيصل: ايه عشان اتزوج بسرعه مافيني صبر لازم اتزوج 
جنى : طيب تبي من صديقاتي والا من صديقات وصايف 
فيصل : والا تدرين جنى خلاص لاتدورين لي اللي في بالي احسن 
" عبيرر حست ان ودها تنزل خلاص ماعادت تتحمل وهي تسمع هالكلام "
جنى : اووووه فيصل وش قلت ان في بالك احد
فيصل بضحكه : ههههههههه لا وش بالي مابالي بس اخذك على قد عقلك .. من قالك اخطبي لي والا اني باخذ بذوقك 
جنى : يووووه فيصل بدور لك من صديقات وصايف لانهم اكبر
" عبير ودها تذبح جنى "
ام فيصل: جنى يمه اعقلي عن اخوك وخليه يعرف يسوق زين 
جنى : يمه ارتاحي خلاص وصلنا المطعم
" ونزلوا كلهم ومابقى غير عبير مع وصايف وقالت عبير لوصايف انها تطلب الجوال من فيصل "
وصايف : اقووول فيصل 
فيصل وهو عارف ايش تبي: سمي يالغلا 
وصايف : سم الله عدوك بس عبير تسأل عن جوالها
فيصل ويحط يده على راسه : اووووووووووووووه 
وصايف : وش فيك
فيصل يلف ناحية عبير : اسف عبير نسيت جوالك في البيت اعذريني اذا جيت ارجعكم اجيبه لك 
عبير بقهر : همممممم اووكي 
فيصل وده يضحك : اذا تبينه الحين عادي بروح اجيبه 
وصايف: فيصل عاد حرام عليك ليه تنساه المهم اذا جيت تاخذنا جيبه معك
فيصل: مدري رحت البيت وكان عندي شغل وحطيته على الطاوله ونسيته اسف مره ثانيه ياعبير
عبير: حصل خير .. يلا وصايف تأخرنا
" ودخلت عبير مع وصايف وفيصل كان مبسوووط مررره وده يطير وده يغني وكان مستعجل على اللحظه اللي راح يسلمها الجوال فيه .. وراح عنهم "
"دخلت وصايف وكانت لسا بزينه التخرج ويبين انها متخرجه اول مادخلت هي وعبير صفقوا كل البنات من ماخلا الموجودين يلفون عليهم وكان المطعم لسا زحمه لانه ويك اند ومايفضى بسرعه وكانوا حاجزين طاوله كبيره لوصايف وقرايبها واصحابها لحقوها .. جنى قامت تصفق والبنات معهم وكان الكل مبسوط .. كان الحفله حفله تخرج مو عشا لذا كان على كل كرسي صحن كيكه عليها اسم وصايف ومبروك التخرج .. جلسوا واكلوا الكيكه واحتفلوا فيها .. وعطوها البنات الهدايا.. واحتفلوا في وصايف وفي تخرجها وكانت مره مبسووطه لان كل اللي تحبهم موجودين يشاركونها فرحتها وبسمه ونجود صحيح انهم ماراحوا المدرسه معهم لكن مابقى شي ماعطوه وصايف وتعشوا البنات وكانوه مره مبسوووطين "

جنى : يلاااا بنات فيصل وصل 
سهر : يلااااا لا نتأخر عليه كفايه انه معطينا وجه يودينا ويرجعنا
وصايف : غصب عنه تراه تخرجي 
جنى : عن الدلع ولا يكثر يلا مشينا

" وطلعوا من المطعم وركبوا السياره ووصلهم كلهم واخر شي بقى عبير وخواته ويوم وصل بيت عبير وهي نازله من السياره نزل بعدها على طول وعطاها كيس كبير "
عبير لفت عليه مستغربه : ايش هذا 
فيصل : هذا جولك ؟
عبير : هممممم شكرا 
فيصل : اسف لاني نسيته 
عبير : لا عادي والله 
فيصل بابتسامه : يلا عن اذنك وتصبحين على خير
عبير : وانت من اهله .
" ودخلت عبير بيتها وفيصل ركب سيارته "
جنى : فصووووووووووووول ايش عطيت عبير
فيصل : رجعت لها جوالها
وصايف : بس الكيس كان كبير 
فيصل : لا بس عطيتها اغراض لاخوها ياسر 
وصايف : ايه على بالي بعد شي ثاني 
فيصل: لاثاني ولاثالث واسكتي تراني مصدع 
.
.
.
*

----------


## منى قلبي

بيت بو ياسر
وبالتحديد في غرفة فيصل 

" كانت عبير طاااايره على غرفتها تبي تفتح الكيس لان اللي فيه باين انه مو جوالها في شي ثاني وكانت مستعجله تبي تشوف ايش .. اول ماجلست على السرير فتحت الكيس وانصدمت باللي شافته .. هذا مو جوالها .. هذي علبة هديه كبيره .. وترددت تفتحها والا لا .. .. وانبهرت كثير بشكلها كانت العلبه لونها بيج وفيها بقع لونها ذهبي وفيها بالجنب ورده ذهبيه .. مره عجبها الشكل والالوان .. وفتحت العلبه لقت كرستاله كبيره وفي نصها جوالها .. وفي كرستاله ثانيه على الجنب ومنحوت

" I need u " 

وقامت تقراها اكثر من مره مو مصدقه اللي مكتوب .. ومنها عرفت عبير ان فيصل يحبها وماعرفت وقتها ايش تسوي .. واخيرا يافيصل اخيراااا .. متى تقولي احبك متى .. وتحمست تبي تشوفه تبي تعبره له عن مشاعرها .. وكانت مبسوطه لانها عطته الجوال وراحت تشوف جوالها وفتحته ولقت فيه خلفيه غير عن اللي كانت حاطتها وكانت الصوووره اللي فيه مررره جناااااااااااااان واللي حسته من الهديه وعجبها فيه انها اكتشفت انه رومنسي وغاصت في احلامها معه "


.
.

الاسبوع الي بعده

"في هذي الايام قربت الاختبارات باقي عليها بس هذا الاسبوع الي تحدد فيه تخرج وليـد وبنفس الوقت سفر نجوى ومحمد الكويت مع ولدهم سلمان ..وبهذا الاسبوع رجعت منار بيتهم ..منار خلال هذي الفتره بدت تاخذ وتعطي مع سلطان الي بالنت وبدت تجذبها سوالفه اكثر لانها صادقه فاتضحكها .. وفواز بدا يمشي نفسه بهذي الايام حتى يوم السفر الي مابقى عليه شي ... "

"بهذا اليوم كان تخرج وليـد الي ماكان راح يحظره الا ياسر .. حتى بدر اعتذر من وليد لان عنده شغل ومايقدر يحظر ...وامه وعبير بعد كانت بتحظر بس وليد قال ماله داعي وماني عارف...
بدا التخرج بكلمه المدير وانتهى باسماء الخريجين .. وليد كان يحس انه الدمعه موقفه ببلعومه ماهو قادر يرجعها ولاقادر يطلعها ...كل طالب عنده بوكيه ورد يعطيه حق ابوه اذا نادوا عليه بعد ماياخذ شهادته .. واول مانادوا على اسم وليد كان بيده بوكيه ورد راح اخذ شهادته وركض لعند ياسر وحضنه وياسر بنفس الوقت كان متأثر لانه تخرج من نفس المدرسه بس الفرق كان ابوه موجود وياسر اليوم كان موجود بدل وليد .. "

ياسر : خلاص وليد صير رجال مو قدام العالم
وليد نزلت من عيونه دمعه اثرت بياسر : ان شاء الله
ياسر يبتسم : مبروك التخرج يا اغلى وليد عندي بالدنيا
وليد: الله يبارك فيك
ياسر: عقبال ماافرح فيك بتخرجك من الجامعه
وليد يبتسم: أي طيب
..........:: وليــــــد
وليد لف على صديقه متعب وكان يناديه يجي سيسلم عليه وعلى ابوه والي احظروا معه 
وليد: ياسر تعال سلم على متعب صديقي واهله
ياسر: يلا
"راحوا وسلم ياسر ووليد على ربع وليد ..وكان حاز بخاطر وليد انه بس ياسر حظر .. وبعدها طلع ياسر مع وليد اخوه بالسياره وكان طول الوقت ياسر يسولف مع وليد عشان يضيع عليه السالفه ولاينتبه على الطريق اللي كان رايحه ياسر "
.
.
.
"من جهة ثانيه "

"كانوا كل شباب العايله ورجالها واصحابهم محظرين خفله كبيره بمناسبه تخرج وليد الي ماكان يدري عن الاستعدادت هذي شي .. كان كل واحد مجهز هديه لوليد مستحيل يناساها .. ياسر طول الوقت قاعد على النار يبي الحفل بالمدرسه يخلص عشان يروح ويشوف التجهيزات الي مالحق عليها .. ربع وليد كان عندهم خبر بهذي الحفله الي مجهزينها لوليد في السن ست لانه بيحظرها اشخاص كثيره "

"اول ماوصل ياسر ووليد "
وليد: ياسر ليش جبتني هنا
ياسر: مو مكانك المفضل
وليد نزل راسه: انا كرهته من يوم ماجيت فيه معك
ياسر: افا لهذي الدرجه انا اكره المكان
وليد: لا بس مادري وشلون.. رجعني البيت ابي اسلم على امي
ياسر: لاحق عليها خلنا نتعشى هنا ونروح لهم
وليد: لاماااابي
ياسر: انا عازمك ... "سكت وقال " عشان خاطري
وليد خضع للأمر الواقع : اوكي

" دخل ياسر بسيارته واول ماقبل راح ناحيه ماكانت الحفله مسوينها .. ياسر اول ماوصل سوا باركنج ونزل وشي طبيعي وليد بيلحقه اول مادخل وليد تفاجأ بلاجواء وكانوا الشباب مجهزين له دي جي فيه اغاني نجاح ووو .. وليد اول مادخل حس انه بعالم ثاني قام يضحك لاشعوري من الوناسه .. هذي الاجواء الي تجذب وليد وتغير له جو.. عمامه على طول جا لعندهم وسلموا عليهم وضمهم والشباب بعد . شوي وصلوا ربعه وكانت الحفله زحمه وبدا كل واحد يعطيه هديته "
طلال: ماهان علي ماحظر تخرجك بس والله هم غصبوني ماحظر
وليد: لاوالله هذي الحفله ماراح انساها لكم طول حياتي ليتني مصورها
طلال يغمز: افا عليك مصورها كامل
وليد مبسوط: احلف
طلال: وربي
وليد يبوس خشمه : فديتك والله
طلال : وش رايك بالمكات
وليد": على طول عرفت انه من اختيارك
طلال: ههههههههه طيب يلا قوم بوريك هديتي
وليد غمض عيونه مثل البزران : يلا
طلال ضربه على عيونه : قم على بالك بهديك مثلهم قوم قوم شووف
وليد : ليه وشو هديتك 
طلال يسحبه: يلا"ويصارخ " ياهوووو قوموا نفتتح هديتي لوليد
وليد ضحك على هباله: اهم شي نفتتح
"طلال غمز له ولحقه والرجال والشباب لحقوه"
" طلال غمض عيون وليد ومشى وراه الى ان طلعوا برا اول مافتح عيونه صرخ وليد لاشعوري"
وليد بوناسه ويصارخ وابو فواز يشوف الفرحه فعيون وليد والصرخه الي طلعت من قلب 
وليد: طلااااااااال لااااااااااااااااا مستحيل
طلال يغمز : وش رايك
وليد لاشعوري حضن طلال وطلال متشقق على وناسته : احلى هديه بحيااااااااااااتي كلها بنتلي مره وحده بنتلي ياطلال
طلال: حبيبي انا طلال مو أي واحد وطلال مايهدي اغلى ناسه أي شي
وليد يرجع يحضنه :ياعسااااااااي ماخلا منك
طلال: ولامنك
وليد: افلست بعمي اجل ..
طلال: هههههههههه لاوش دعوى هو الي قالي اختارها لك وبأي مبلغ
وليد راح وضم عمه وعمه يطبطب عليه: تتهنى فيها ياوليد
وليد استحى: بس ياعمي كبيره هذي الهديه كبيره
بو فواز: مافي شي يغلى عليك وانا ابوك
"وليد ضم عمه من جديد لاشعوري وابو فواز يمسح على راسه بكل حنيه"
فيصل: هذا الربع ولا بلاش
بدر: انا اشهد والله
"ضحكوا الشباب والكل يمدح فيه ويمدح بالسياره والهديه الي اهداها طلال لوليد "
طلال بصوت عالي: هي هي صلوا على النبي على ولد عمي
وليد يضحك: حدد على التخرج ولا على السياره
طلال: ههههههههههه بهذي على الاثنين
وليد: هههههههههه أي طيب
"الشباب كانوا يعلقون على علاقه طلال ووليد القويه مع بعض وعلى كبر الهديه الي اهداها له"
"كل الشباب ماقصروا بالهدايا حتى ابو محمد والكل ماقصروا بس هديه طلال كانت مميزه .. فيصل كان مجهز شعر يلقيه قدام الحاظرين بمناسبه تخرج وليد ووليد انبسط وسجلوه له .. ويعد وليد كسر الكاميرا تصور بالسياره واول ماقالوا تفضلوا على العشا سحبوا وليد بالموت ماوده يافارق سيارته الجميله "
طلال: يلا عاد لاتصير مو وجه خير
وليد: خلوني بقعد مع سيارتي
طلال يضحك: هههههههههه كلمه جديده اسمعك تقولها سيارتي
وليد: هههههههه فديتها ياربي تجنن
طلال: شكلك انت بتصكها بعين يلا قوم
وليد : اخ منك يلا.. بس تعال
طلال: هلا
وليد: ليه بس ذولا معزمين"ويغمز" ليه ماجبتوا الي هناك يشوفون الهدايا السنعه
طلال فهم قصده وضحك : هذولاك لاحقين على شوفة الهدايا
وليد: هههههههههه لا بس يعرفون وليد ولد من
طلال: ههههههههههه اخ منك انت يلاا امش
"وراحوا "

"وقاموا وراحوا للعشا الي كان مجهز وكفا الجماعه كلها .. ربع وليد غاروا من هديه طلال له وانبسطوا عليها وانبسطوا لوليد ..وانتهى الحفل بعد الاجواء هذي كلها .. وكمل وليد حفلته مع امه بالبيت الي من اول مادخل شالتها بكي .."
.
.
.
*يتبـــــــــــــــــع

*

----------


## منى قلبي

الجزء السابع
الفصل الثاني

*"بعـد ماوصل عقرب الساعه عند الساعه سبعه صباحا .. بدت تدق قلوب طلاب ثالث ثانوي وهم داخلين اخر اختبار وهم في قمه التحدي ومعروف مع الاسئله الي تجيبها الوزاره .. وكل عام يتفاجئون في ماده .. وكأن الوزاره تاخذ ثار الطالب اذا حطوا الاسئله ..
كل طالب يمره هاجس ثالث ثانوي في حياته يعرف مدى الارتباك الي بيلازمه طول فتره وهو يبني احلامه ومستقبله على ورقه الاجابه .. وكل يوم يمضي وكأنه منشار حديد يقص مابقى من نسبته المسكينه .. 
حنا ماقلنا نبي الاسئله مويه ولا مرض ماله نهاية بس نبيها في دائره الاستيعياب للطلاب .. 
كل من وليد ووصايف وغيره في هذي السنه يتساءل عن سبب هذا التحدي ماكانوا يتخيلون صعوبة الاسئله لهذي الدرجه .. وليش على اخر يوووم ليشش

وليد يومها الي كان اخر يوم اختبارات تهور وطلب من المدرس يغششه ماقدر يحل والمدرسين بهذا الوقت يكونون متعاطفين مع طلابهم .. وليد من دخل وهو يبي يخلص هذا الاختبار يبي يفتك من الدراسه وهمها غش له كم كلمه من هنا والاستاذ من هنا وحطهم فوق بعض واول واحد سلم ورته سلم وليد ورقته بعده .."
"اول ماوصلوا الساحه بدا مهايط الشباب وفرحتهم ولااحد فكر يسأل الثاني وش سويت لان تعابير وجيهم تكفي .. اللهم فرحة اخر يوم محت كل تشائم مرسوم بوجههم .. يومها كان وليد مداوم بسيارته وعزم ربعه ومعهم طلال طبعاً ووواعد باقي الشباب يلحقونهم مكان ماراح يلتقون"
.
.
.
"من جهة وصايف "

"وصايف والبنات واجهوا صعوبه في الاختبار بس مو مثل العيال الساحبين بس كمان البنات ماحد منهم فكرت تسأل الثانيه وش سويتي بدوا يصارخون والي تبكي والي ماني عارفه وش مسويه .. وبعد ماهدوا شوي "
وصايف: هنوف نسلم على عنود ولا
هنوف رفعت حاجب: لالا خلينا بعيدين والي يعافيك
وصايف: يعني مانسلم
هنوف: يعني تبينا نروح بكل برود وكنها ماسوت شي ونسلم عليها
وصايف تضحك : طيب كل شي ولاتنطقرين
هنوف ضحكت : ودك نطلع نتغدا
وصايف تضحك: تبين يصير مثل يوم التخرج
هنوف تضحك : الله لايقوله بس حنا انا اوانتي واسيل وجمانه
وصايف: اوكي خلاص بروح ادق على امي
هنوف: اوكي وانا بقول لاسيل وجمانه
وصايف: اوكي
"راحت وصايف وكلمت امها والباقي كمان اتصلوا على امهاتهم ووافقوا وطلعوا مع بعض وجنى بعد تجمعت مع صديقاتها بنفس المطعم "

"تقريبا هذي الاجواء الي تصير بعد ماتخلص العالم الاختبارات "
.
.
.
"كان طالع بسيارته ومايدري وين يروح .. جلس يتمشى في الشوراع .. وكانت الاجواء حلوووه لكن صوت السيارات شي لابد منه .. وهو طول الوقت يفكر .. وحس انه هذا هو الوقت المناسب علشان يقول لاهله عن اللي يدور في خاطره .. وبعد فتره شاف ستار بكس وحس انها فكره مو شينه انه ينزل .. وقف سيارته في الباركينق ونزل وجلس في الطاولات اللي برا لان الجو كان عاجبه وطلب له اسبريسو وتراميسو وطلع جواله ودق على ولد عمه اللي يفهمه "

..:: الووووو

..:: لاحول الله ماراح نخلص منك يعني توني مسكر منك

..:: ياكذاب من دقيت عليك اخر مره صار لي ساعه 

..:: شفت يعني توك داق .. اخلص وش عندك

..:: مسااااااااااااااعد ماصارت مكالمه دقيت عليك فيها

مساعد : لاتنسى اني بزنس مو مثلك غرقان لشوشتك 

..:: عقبال ما اشوف فيك يووووووم يامساعد

مساعد : يووووه فيصل لالالا الاا هذي الدعاوي

فيصل بتنهيده : احبها يامسااااااااعد احبهاااااااااا تدري والله بلندن لو اشوفها بكلمها وبقولها اموت فيك

مساعد : اوب ااوب والله انك رايق كل مكالمات حب وغرام واتحداك تسويها 

فيصل : ههههههههههههه مالك شغل خلني احب على كيفي

مساعد : مالي شغل وداق علي وربي ماعندك سالفه

فيصل: مخلي السوالف لك

مساعد : طيب وبعدين متى بنخلص من سوالفك

فيصل : مساعد بقولك شي

مساعد : يلا قول 

فيصل : هممممممممممم قررت اخطبها هاليومين بس متردد اخاف ترفضني

مساعد : وليه ترفضك .. وين بتلقى احسن منك اصلا 

فيصل : اجل بذمتك فواز فيه عيب عشان ينرفض

مساعد : لاتحط في بالك سالفة فواز انت غير وهي غير

فيصل : احس ودي اسالها قبل اذا تبيني والا لا

مساعد : وش تسالها وش خرابيطه 

فيصل : ادري اني احلم بس ودي لكن ماراح اسويها 

مساعد : تدري يافيصل .. 

فيصل : وشووو 

مساعد : توني اكتشف انك مراهق 

فيصل : والله لو تحب لاتصير مثل حالتي بس متى يجي هاليوم متى اللي اشوفك عاشق مغرم 

مساعد : انا خلني على جنب وخلني منك الحين

فيصل : ليتك تجي الشرقيه بس في قلبي سوالف لك ماتصلح الا فيس تو فيس

مساعد : ودي بس ما اقدر الشغل كثير علي هاليومين

فيصل : الله يعينك خلصه بسرعه وتعال عشان نجلس معك

مساعد : وشخبار منصور والشباب 

فيصل : والله كلهم بخير 

مساعد : سلم عليهم .. تصدق ودي ادق على سلطان 

فيصل : له وحشه والله صدق انه قاطع بس ما اصبر لازم ادق عليه

مساعد : انا والله ما ادق عليه مقصر في حقه وعاذره والله لاتنسى انه في غربه ومايفضى يدق على كل واحد

فيصل : ترا ماقلت شي انا وعاذره مثلك 

مساعد : انت وين فيه الحين اشوفك مروووق

فيصل : ابد اتقهوى في ستار بكس

مساعد : وفواز شخباره الحين 

فيصل : تصدق اني مستحي منه الا فواز ما ارضى عليه لكن اختي الله يهديها 

مساعد : دقيت عليه واحس انه منجرح حتى ماطول معي مو بعادته .

فيصل : ايه والله لاحظت عليه 

مساعد : ياليت تاخذه يوم لحاله وتطيب خاطره

فيصل بعد تفكيررر: ههههههه والله فكره بدق عليه الحين واخليه يجيني واشوف ايش في خاطره

مساعد : مهما كان بس ترا فواز مايستاهل ومره حساس هالولد 

فيصل : الله يكون بعونه وعن اذنك خلني ادق عليه اخليه يجيني تامر على شي

مساعد : سلامتك والله 

" وسكر عنه واتصل على فواز .. 

تررررررررررررررن 

ترررررررن 

ترررن

فواز بصوته الهادي :مساء الخير

فيصل : ياهلاااااااااااااا والله ومرحبا مساء النور.. يالله ان تحيك

فواز يبتسم و بصوت حزين : الله يحيك

فيصل : شخبارك يولد العم

فواز : يسرك الحال

فيصل : دوووم يارررب

فواز : وانت شخبارك 

فيصل : انا بخيرررر والله

فواز : وشخبار عمي والاهل

فيصل : كلهم يسلمون عليك

فواز : الله يسلمهم

" فترة صمت "

فيصل يقطع الصمت : هممممم مدري وش اقولك يافواز

فواز : فيصل ممكن ماتقول شي اذا كان عن الموضوع اللي في بالي

فيصل : لكن يافوااااا

فواز يقاطعه : فيصل الله يخليك فض هالسيره 

فيصل : اوكي تامر امر .. انت ايش تسوي الحين 

فواز : ولاشي جالس بالبيت 

فيصل : انا الحين في ستار بكس وعازمك على كوفي ايش رايك

فواز : اسمح لي يافيصل ماودي ارد عزيمتك لكن مقدر اجي احس اني تعبان شوي

فيصل : تعبان والا زعلان

فواز:............
فيصل : فواز ماراح نقدر نتفاهم على التلفون لازم نتقابل
فواز : ترا انت للحين ولد عمي ومالك دخل باللي صار بيني وبين اديم انا مو زعلان منك وحتى اديم مو زعلان منها بس متضايق شوي 
فيصل : ماتنلام ياخوي وكان ودي تقبل عزيميتي واشوفك ونسولف لكن اخليك الحين ولي جلسه معك وقت ثاني 
فواز : لاتزعل مني يافيصل .. وانا بس اكون مرتاح راح اجي لك بنفسي
فيصل: اجل مابقى الا ثلاث ايام
فواز ابتسم براحه : أي والله
فيصل: حظك والله
فواز: طيب وانتوا بعدنا باسبوع ليه مأخرينه
فيصل: انت عارف الاجازات مو على كيفنا وانا محامي
فواز: أي والله الله يسهل بس متى تعدي هالثلاث الايام ياثقلها والله
فيصل يضحك : يالله عشان تضبطون الشقه
فواز ومافي حيل للسوالف بس عشان ولد عمه : ابوك يالمصالح 

"وكملوا سوالفهم وفيصل اخذ بخاطر فواز وتعذر منه على اللي صار وانتهت المكالمه بضحك ووناسه بين الطرفين ومنهو اصلا اللي يسولف مع فيصل وماينسى همومه فيصل خله فواز ينسى انه متضايق وينسى كل شي صار" 

.
.
.


*

----------


## منى قلبي

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

*مبسوطه هاه ؟

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :

**أي والله حدي بطريقه مو طبيعيه 


ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

**دوم ياربي..اجل متى مسافرين ؟

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :

**بعد ثلاثه ايام 

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

**اووه ما امداك تشبعين من الشرقيه

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :

**هو صحيح ماشبعت منها بس التغيير حلوو

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

**أي اكيد التغير بلندن مو بس حلو الا خيال

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :

**لووووول

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

**انتم عادة تسكنون بأوتيل ولا بشقه

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :

**حنا لاعندنا شقة هناك

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

**اهااا .. حلوو والله

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :

**انت قد رحتها 

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

**أي أي رحتها

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :

**وووين سكنت

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

**بأوتيل قريب من الهارودز

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :

**أي أي عرفته وحنا البنايه حقتنا مقابله الهارودز

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

**:D أي حلو المكان مره

فيني من ألم الكرامه [غابه]ومن الكرامه [لاشيء] :

**يلا هانت مابقى الا القليل ونفتك من هالحر

ω Heroes' 4 ever ω:

**أي والله حر

"وبدا سلطان شوي شوي ويسحب منها حتى عرف الاشياء الاساسيه والي تهمه وبعد ماسكر منها التفت على صديقه سعود وبأبتسامه لها مغزى"

سعود بعتب: خلصت من مغازلك
سلطان يبتسم : أييييه خلصت
سعود برفعة حاجب: وش مغزى هالابتسامه
سلطان بخبث : ابد مافي شي اقول سعود ورى ماتكنسل انك تجي معي لندن
"سعود فتح عيونه"

.
.
.
"اليوم الي بعده "

**في بيت بو فيصل 

" طق طق طق "
...: مين ؟
...: انا طلال ادخل
...: تفضل
"دخل طلال على اخته ومبين عليه انه محتاس "
طلال: غزووله انتي قاعده ترتبين اغراضك
غزل وقفت عن الي كانت تسويه: وش شايف انت
طلال يضحك على غباء سؤاله
غزل تتكتف: شعندك ؟
طلال: غزل سشواري خرب
"غزل ماتت ضحك عليه "
غزل: ليه ان شاء الله ؟
طلال: حطيته في 220 بدل 110
غزل: والمطلوب؟
طلال يبتسم : ابي حقك 
غزل: اسفه عشان تخربه لي روح جيب لك واحد
طلال: استحي فشله اروح سوق الحريم واشتري استشوار
غزل تضحك : عادي كنه لخواتك
طلال: والله مالي خلق تكفيين
غزل: روح مناك ابيه ترى حتى انا
طلال: يوووه وقت ماتبيه بعطيك اياه وبعدين انتوا كلكم بنات اكيد كل وحده بتجيب حقها تشاركوا اما انا مافي غيري ووليد وماضمن وليد يجيبه
غزل تضحك : طيب خلاص كسرت خاطري لحظه شوي اطلعه
طلال ابتسم : اوكي
" اخذ طلال الاستشوار وراح يحطه مع اغراضه .. شوي الا يدق جوال غزل "
غزل بأستغراب : هلا فواز 
فواز: هلا غزل وينك فيه
غزل: بغرفتي انا بغيت شي
فواز: اذا ماعليك امر اذا كنتي فاضيه تعالي رتبي شنطتي
غزل رفعت حاجب اول مره يطلبها هالطلب : ان شاء الله جايه الحين
فواز : اوكي "وسكر"
غزل في خاطرها " ماتسوى عليك ياخوي قالب نفسك فوق تحت والي يسمعك تحبها الحين شلون لو تحبها .. يمكن بس حط بخاطره ان بنت عمه رفضته .. لالا ماتوقع هم قالوا بيأجلونها ماقالوا رفضوه بس ليه متغير .. خلني اقوم لايعصب علي "
"راحت غزل واخذت خدامه معها وطلع لها كل الاغراض الي بياخذها وغزل كانت مع الخدامه عشان تتأكد وهو كان قاعد بالمكتب حقه "
" بيت بو فواز وقتها كان الكل مشغول بترتيب اغراضه ويجهز نفسه .. عشان مابقى على سفرهم غير يوم او يومين .. فواز كان اكثر واحد متحمس للسفره كان يحس انه محتاج سفر وتغير جو .. "
.
.
.



لنـــدن

**"ماهو قادر يصدق انه اخيرا مابقى شي على وصول اهله كان يحس براحه نفسيه مالها اخر .. كان طالع مع ربعه وكلهم مستغربين من سلطان الي يشوفونه من زمان ماشافوا سلطان مبسوط هالقد.. كان متغير عليهم الضحكه مافارقت شفاهه ولا اليوم بعد ماخلى الشباب يدفعون شي .. من زمان ماحسوا سلطان مبسوط ومرتاح مثل هذي الايام "
غيث يرفع يده : يارب هلك ييلسوون هني الى ان تخلص دراسه
سلطان بأبتسامه جذابه تبين غمازاته الي بين وجهه الديرتي : الله يسمع منك
غيث: طيب متى بتشيل هالديرتي فيس الي مسويه وتستقبل هلك
سلطان يغمز: بكرا ان شاء الله بنعم وبتزقرت ااااه ياني فديتهم
غيث ابتسم على حال سلطان
غيث: عاد لاتنسانا
سلطان: ماعاش من ينساك يابو مطر
غيث: حجي بس
سلطان: ههههههه لاوالله لازم اخلي الشباب وهلي يشوفونك ويتعرفون عليك
غيث: هييه بعد قلت تنساني
سلطان يضحك :هو انا بايع نفسي انساك
غيث يضحك : عارف شنو بيييك
سلطان ضحك وسرح
غيث: قوم قوم نسير ويالربع
سلطان : يلا
" راح سلطان وغيث ناحيه ماكان القروب حقهم متجمع وكانت شيماء معهم سلطان راح ناحيتها وشيماء استقبلته بأحلى ابتسامه "
سلطان وهو يقرص خدودها : ماتقولين لي وين كنتي فيه
شيماء استحت سلطان اول مره يسوي لها كذا بعدت يدها ونزلت راسها
"سلطان مسك يدها وراح يمشي معها لحالهم"
سلطان: يقالك تستحين
شيماء تضحك : شفيك صاير مب طبيعي
سلطان : وش فيني يعني
شيماء: متغير "وتغمز " وصاير جريئ حبتين شوي
سلطان يضحك و نفش شعرها بفوضويه : يعني عشان قرصت خدودك صرت جريئ هاه
شيماء تضحك ومبسوطه عليه وقربت منه: ياعسى هالبسمه ماتفارقك طول ما انا معك
سلطان يبتسم: امين.. ودك بأيسكريم
شيماء بوناسه : يس
سلطان : يلا نروح "مسك يدها بقوه وقام يركض هو معها وشيماء حدها طايره من الوناسه "
.
.
.*

----------


## منى قلبي

" بعد يومين سافر فواز وامه واخوانه ونجوى راحت الكويت مع زوجها .. وبعداسبوع بيت بو محمد وبوفيصل بيلحقونهم .. وبيت بونايف مايقدرون يروحون عشان نجلاء .. الكل زعل والكل كان ودهم يروحون معهم سهر حاولت في البنات يجون معهم بس مالقوا حجز لهم واستسلموا لنصيبهم وقعدوا مع امهم يساعدونها في نفاس نجلاء .."

.
.
.
بيت بو محمد

..صحت من النوم وهي تحس بعمرها متكسره..نامت بعد ما صلت الفجر..وبعد ما عانت من الجوع و البرد .. شافت الساعة خمس وهي ماصلت الظهر ولا العصر.. الاخت سهرانه مع بدر امس بالليل الى حدود الصباح .. بدت الاجازه وبدا السهر والروتين المعتاد .. ابتسمت بخجل يوم تذكرت سوالفها مع بدر .. ماكانت تتخيل انها تلتقي مع بدر في سفر ويشوفها بكل حالاتها حطت يدها على راسها "يوووه ماتخيل " وقامت وتخذت لها دش وطلعت وصلت الصلوات الي ماصلتها ونزلت تحت وكان منصور توه واصل من الدوام اول ماشافته ضحكت بشماته
منصور كان فاهم قصدها وطنشها لانه مبسوط اليوم اخر يوم دوام له وابتسم عشان يقهرها : وااااااااه واخيرا مابغيت أأجز
سهر جت بتتكلم
منصور: اش ولا كلمه ولاتعكرين مزاجي فاهمه
"سهر ضحكت ومشت عنه رايحه المطبخ لانها نامت وهي ميته جووع"
"منصور بعد طلع فوق وغير ملابسه ونزل تحت وكانت هي موجوده تشرب عصير وحاطه رجل على رجل وتتفرج على التلفزيون "
منصور: ما امدانا تو الاجازه باديه وسهرانه
سهر رفعت حاجب وبأبتسامه : عندك مانع اخ منصور
منصور بغيض: لاماعندي اخت سسهر
سهر: أي على بالي
منصور تنرفز: لاياشيخه احلفي
سهر نزلت رجلها عن الثانيه : انت شعندك ناشب لي كل هذا عشاني عطلت قبلك
منصور ضحك على نفسه من جد البنت ماسوت له شي : انذلفي بس
سهر سكتت عنه .. هو جنونه والي يسكت عنه يبي حد بس يسايره
منصور: قومي جيبي لي عصير
سهر لفت بقهر عليه : الحين الخدامه بتجيب اكلي وقول لها
منصور: الحين بتقومين يعني الحين فاهمه
سهر: ماني بقايمه
منصور مسوي معصب: لاوالله
سهر قامت معصبه : اوووه
منصور: وبعد ترفعين صوتك علي
........: خير وش صاير
سهر لفت ولقت ابوها راحت وسلمت عليه وعلى طول اشتكت له : مادري وش فيه اخ منصور من دخل وهو شايل علي لازم يعكرمزاجي هلاناني "ومشت عنهم رايحه المطبخ "
بو محمد: منصور
منصور: ماعليك منها يبه "وسلم على ابوه "
بو محمد: هاه كيف الشغل تمام .. اجزت اليوم صح
منصور: الحمدالله... ايه مابغينا
بو محمد ابتسم : على خير وحنا كلها يومين
منصور : اوكي يبه اجل عن اذنك
بو محمد: على وين
منصور: رايح عند الشباب
بو محمد: اجل الله معك
.
.
.
في الكــويت

نجوى ومحمد كانوا يتسوقون في مجمع المارينا ونجوى كانت حدها مبسووطه
نجوى: ليت هذي المحمعات عندنا
محمد: الحين مجمعين ويالله حلناكم وهذا هم مو لذاك لزود
نجوى: حرام عليك وش نسوي طيب مانلبس
محمد: ماقلنا كذا بس يعني اقول لك
نجوى تناظره : اي طيب"وشوي" ليتنا جايبين سهر والله بتنبسط على هذي المجمعات
محمد: قريب بيروحون للي احلى واحسن منها
نجوى: بس ودك يكون عندك شي تلبسه قبل لاتروح
محمد يبتسم : اقول حبيبي
نجوى:لبيه
محمد: لبى قلبك .. انا بروح الصين
نجوى فتحت عيونها: الصين وش تسوي
محمد يلعب بالمسباح: عندنا اجتمااعين هناك 
نجوى بقلق: وكم بتقعد؟
محمد: بقعد حول اسبوع
نجوى: اجتماعين وبتقعد اسبوعين
محمد عقد حواجبه: نجوى شفيك اي اسبوعين كل اسبوع اجتماع وكم شغله هذا غير انه اخوي منصور طلب مني ادور له على كم عامله
نجوى بعد ماتفهمت : ومتى بتروح ؟
محمد: بعد اسبوع
نجوى فتحت عيونها: يعني ماراح نروح لندن
محمد: انا حجزت لك مع اهلي
نجوى طنقرت : بدري ماتقول زين
محمد مسك يدها: حبيبي لاتزعلين عاد .. انا ماكنت متأكد اني بروح الصين وقلت اخلي ابوي يحجز لك احتياط واذا تكنسلت روحت الصين ماعلي خوف بحجز لي وبجيكم بس الحين تأكدت
نجوى ولسا مبرطمه 
محمد: حبيبي مو حلو عاد يشوفوك الناس ماده البوز
نجوى: تعرف انك نكدت علي
محمد: افأ بس
نجوى: صدق والله... اثرك خابزها من وراي
محمد: ماكنت ابي انكد علي
نجوى: وتنكد علي قبل ماروح
محمد: بس حبيبي عاد عشان خاطري..والله حتى انا مابي اروحها هالصين بس وش اسووي
نجوى ساكته
محمد: نجووتي زعلانه
نجوى وتكابر: لا عادي هذا شغلك
محمد: فديت انا الحرمه العاقله "وابتسم " عاد ابتسمي
"نجوى ابتسمت عشان خاطره من ورا خاطرها" 
محمد معقد حواجبه: شفيك طيب
نجوى تضحك لانها كانت تبي تفك يدها من يده : شيل يدك برد على الجوال
محمد ابتسم: اها اوكي "وبعدها "
نجوى ابتسمت يوم شافت الرقم
نجوى: ياهلا والله وغلا
... : هلا فييك
نجوى: سلامات بسوم داقه فيكم شي صاير شي
"محمد سمع حسها ولف عليها.. وعلى طول تذكرها قبل يومين يوم يجي ياخذ زوجته وشافها طالعه مع اختها وسلم عليهم وهي ابتسمت ومشوا ووقتها عرف انها راضيه انه خذ اللوحه"
بسمه تضحك : ههههههههههه لا اسم الله علينا
نجوى تبتسم: اكييد
بسمه: ايي شفيك يوه
نجوى تضحك : شخبارك اجل
بسمه: والله تمام نجوى انا اول ماعرفت انك بالكويت اتصلت عليك بسرعه
نجوى تضحك: اهااااا للمصالح انا اقول بسمه مو بعادتها تشتاق وتدق
بسمه استحت : نجوى لاتفشليني
نجوى عارفه طبع بسمه الخجول: هههههههه طيب طيب يلا امريني
بسمه : والله هم كم غرض واذا ماقدرتي تجيبينهم ترى عادي
نجوى: افا عليك بس
"وبس صارت بسمه تقول وش تبي من نجوى تجيب لها وبعدها سكروا وراحو بعدها نجوى ومحمد يتقهوون "
.
.
.

----------

